# Revisional double eyelids surgery



## SassyChic09

Hello friends, I'm interesting in going to Korea this coming Fall 2011 for a "Revisional double eyelids surgery" done. My folds are too big for Asian eyes and I would like to know have anyone had it done before that really like their result.  Please let me know what clinic did you have it done at and what's the name of the doctor.  I have been doing research on a few clinics in Korea, such as VIP, OZ, BK, Banobagi, and one or two others.  Only BK and Banobagi "before and after pics" wow me.  Their result are so natural and make the eyes look so big !  I also heard lots of good and bad about BK but didn't hear anything about Banobagi Clinic.  BK have 13 doctors and I don't know who is specialize in what and they don't tell me.  I also heard Dr. Kim at BK is the best but not friendly, and I'm afraid he doesn't understand what I wanted. Have anyone went there or know anyone that gone there that really please with their result or at Banobagi? Please share the information with me.  

If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together.  Let me know. I'm going to email Banobagi and ask questions on price and other stuffs and later decided to either go there or BK.


----------



## seen

hey,

I will be going in May 2011.  When are you going?


----------



## koala12

SassyChic09 said:


> Hello friends, I'm interesting in going to Korea this coming Fall 2011 for a "Revisional double eyelids surgery" done. My folds are too big for Asian eyes and I would like to know have anyone had it done before that really like their result.  Please let me know what clinic did you have it done at and what's the name of the doctor.  I have been doing research on a few clinics in Korea, such as VIP, OZ, BK, Banobagi, and one or two others.  Only BK and Banobagi "before and after pics" wow me.  Their result are so natural and make the eyes look so big !  I also heard lots of good and bad about BK but didn't hear anything about Banobagi Clinic.  BK have 13 doctors and I don't know who is specialize in what and they don't tell me.  I also heard Dr. Kim at BK is the best but not friendly, and I'm afraid he doesn't understand what I wanted. Have anyone went there or know anyone that gone there that really please with their result or at Banobagi? Please share the information with me.
> 
> If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together.  Let me know. I'm going to email Banobagi and ask questions on price and other stuffs and later decided to either go there or BK.



Have you gotten in contact with banobagi? I tried emailing them about a week ago and no one replied back. Do you know how much they charge for revisional eyelid and magic epi?


----------



## SassyChic09

koala12 said:


> Have you gotten in contact with banobagi? I tried emailing them about a week ago and no one replied back. Do you know how much they charge for revisional eyelid and magic epi?



*
$1800 for the revision and additional 1000-1500 for the epic*


----------



## president

seen said:


> hey,
> 
> I will be going in May 2011.  When are you going?


Heys seen when would u be going in May? Could u give me your email address for me to contact u?


----------



## Minako84

Bk website seems good too...i love to had revisional eyelid as i had 'sleepy' eyes...i would love to had it enhance and to do 'love band' on the under eye to make it look outstanding.
anyone had other clinic to recommend for eyelid surgery?


----------



## revision2011

I'm interested in going to Korea for double eyelid revision this Fall 2011. It's kinda scary to go alone. Anyone wants to go together? May I know which doc is more experienced for double eyelid revision? Thanks so much!


----------



## Minako84

revision2011 said:


> I'm interested in going to Korea for double eyelid revision this Fall 2011. It's kinda scary to go alone. Anyone wants to go together? May I know which doc is more experienced for double eyelid revision? Thanks so much!



Which clinic you plan to go?im planning to go nex year so i can save more for shopping too


----------



## revision2011

Minako84 said:


> Which clinic you plan to go?im planning to go nex year so i can save more for shopping too



Hi Minako,
I'm currently planning to go to Dr. Kim from BK, bandoeyeps but it's not confirmed yet. What do you think?


----------



## SassyChic09

*I was planning to go this Fall 2011 too.  First to BK but too many bad feedback lately from that clinic so now I planned to go to Banobagi. It's more local and caring for patients more.  Also the place is clean and contemporary looking. I just found out that there is ONLY one doctor do "Eye Revision" and one for the nose, even they have total of 7 doctors. Only do what they specialize in, not like BK all 13 doctors do everything and they won't tell you who is good in what.  *


----------



## SassyChic09

Minako84 said:


> Bk website seems good too...i love to had revisional eyelid as i had 'sleepy' eyes...i would love to had it enhance and to do 'love band' on the under eye to make it look outstanding.
> anyone had other clinic to recommend for eyelid surgery?




*Yes, Banobagi.  I will go there this Fall. It's more cleaning and the doctors and nurses there are more caring and you get good result too.  They have video of the previous clients showing before and after results.*


----------



## seen

president said:


> Heys seen when would u be going in May? Could u give me your email address for me to contact u?



i will be going around 2nd week of may.  how about ya?


----------



## revision2011

SassyChic09 said:


> *I was planning to go this Fall 2011 too.  First to BK but too many bad feedback lately from that clinic so now I planned to go to Banobagi. It's more local and caring for patients more.  Also the place is clean and contemporary looking. I just found out that there is ONLY one doctor do "Eye Revision" and one for the nose, even they have total of 7 doctors. Only do what they specialize in, not like BK all 13 doctors do everything and they won't tell you who is good in what.  *



I'm new to this forum. What's the name of the doctor from Banobagi that do eye revision. How much do they charge for the surgery? Do you have any feedback for Dr. Cho from bandoeyeps? Thanks!


----------



## koala12

revision2011 said:


> I'm new to this forum. What's the name of the doctor from Banobagi that do eye revision. How much do they charge for the surgery? Do you have any feedback for Dr. Cho from bandoeyeps? Thanks!



anybody who had revision with teuimps or banobagi like to post pics for us to see?


----------



## SassyChic09

revision2011 said:


> I'm new to this forum. What's the name of the doctor from Banobagi that do eye revision. How much do they charge for the surgery? Do you have any feedback for Dr. Cho from bandoeyeps? Thanks!




Who is Dr. Cho?  I never write to him.  Anyway I got respond from Banobagi and the doctor that did the eye revision is Dr. Jung.  He's there for 2 years already and his profile is not on the web.  They said it's up there but I didn't see it.  Anyway he's specialize in it and it's cost only $1800 compare to BK it's around $2500-$4000. BK won't said the exact amount because I think they want to see you first and once you want to do the surgery on the same day then they want to increase the price to make more money that's why they give the price range instead the exact price.  I think I'm going to Banobagi this Fall.  I looked at lots of Korea websites and most of them doesn't have the good before and after pics like BK and Banobagi.  BK is more into money and bad service, even Dr. Kim is very popular and good at what he does but lately he have lots of bad reviews.  I want to go there only one time and don't want a second surgery so I want to pick the place that will take care of me and understand what I want.


----------



## president

seen said:


> i will be going around 2nd week of may.  how about ya?



Heys me too. We can share accomodation if u want. I'm not too sure if I can PM yet since I'm new here. Do PM me or leave me your email address there so we can discuss yeah.


----------



## revision2011

SassyChic09 said:


> Who is Dr. Cho?  I never write to him.  Anyway I got respond from Banobagi and the doctor that did the eye revision is Dr. Jung.  He's there for 2 years already and his profile is not on the web.  They said it's up there but I didn't see it.  Anyway he's specialize in it and it's cost only $1800 compare to BK it's around $2500-$4000. BK won't said the exact amount because I think they want to see you first and once you want to do the surgery on the same day then they want to increase the price to make more money that's why they give the price range instead the exact price.  I think I'm going to Banobagi this Fall.  I looked at lots of Korea websites and most of them doesn't have the good before and after pics like BK and Banobagi.  BK is more into money and bad service, even Dr. Kim is very popular and good at what he does but lately he have lots of bad reviews.  I want to go there only one time and don't want a second surgery so I want to pick the place that will take care of me and understand what I want.



Dr. Cho from Bandoeyeps. He only specializes in eye surgery, especially revisions, his website www.bandoeyeps.com/inc.php?inc=intro/intro_eng. Anyone heard anything about Bandoeyeps? Please share! Your info is really valuable to me. 

Right now I'm still researching to see which doctor has more experience in eyelid revision. If we travel together, do we have to go to the same clinic? I definitely need a travel buddy to Korea.


----------



## SassyChic09

revision2011 said:


> Dr. Cho from Bandoeyeps. He only specializes in eye surgery, especially revisions, his website www.bandoeyeps.com/inc.php?inc=intro/intro_eng. Anyone heard anything about Bandoeyeps? Please share! Your info is really valuable to me.
> 
> Right now I'm still researching to see which doctor has more experience in eyelid revision. If we travel together, do we have to go to the same clinic? I definitely need a travel buddy to Korea.



Thanks for the wedsite.  I took a look at the revision pics, it's only okay to me.  His work is not good compare to banobagi clinic.  U should take a look. Just google banobagi clinic in Korea and it should come.


----------



## Worries

Hi my dear friends I'm new in this forum, I would like to share my personal experience in duble eyelid surgery. My 1st ops is in 2008 with Dr Jj Chua in Singapore that cost me $4k it's a failure surgery as he gave me a not sysmatical eyelid this cause me e hassal to use beauty tape everyday when I do my make up. Last Jan 2011 I went to Dr Chuang for double eyelid n epicanthoplasty surgery. This time seems to be worst I regretted that I did not do much research truely base on recommandation by one of my forum friends however what she did was stitching method but Dr Chuang recommand me for mini incision as I got a little ptosis problem that cause my sleepy eyes. Itis been 2 mths 2 weeks now but my eyelid still very high my cuts was measured 10mm height when I close my eye when open it's measure 0.5mm. Especially my medical epi fold area is higher than e fold behide, this makes mr look old n unnatural. This feel mths I had tried reading many forums n I found out some bad reviews on him regarding bleopharoplasty. So I'm planning to do revision in other 3 more mths later to Korea hoping to find some buddies to go together so that we can takecare of each other n share the hotel expenses. Thus we can get a better rates if more ppl go to one Doctor.


----------



## Worries

Hi dear friends, I had email Dr cho from bandoeye, his reply is experience enough, he sees my photo mention out my concern which was my medial area  my front eyelid fold near my epi area is high n deep. He shares e same thinking as me. Dr Kim from BK dongyang clinic only mention I have to wait total 6mrhs for revision n prices for revision is 1.5 or double in price. Dr kwon from Teuim, he is nice n experience as well he say I'm still swelling need to wait another 3 mths to see it's recovery before doing any revision, hence if revision too early will have many complication thus needs 6-12mths to see final results. Indeed Dr Kim is v experience but he seems to be over pricely. Dr 
kwon n dr cho r both sounds not so money minded.


----------



## Worries

Anyone is keen for revision on eyelid surgery in korea in this June pls email me at livelyrene@live.com. Thank u


----------



## Worries

hi dear members has anyone came across Any frds or reviews from other on revision eyelid surgery on Dr kwon teuimps and Banobagi? please share your experience. Thank you


----------



## Worries

Banobagi price for revision eyelid
Waa, dear members I think banobagi is overcharging they quoted me 3.5k sing dollar for lowering eyelid..


----------



## SassyChic09

Worries said:


> Banobagi price for revision eyelid
> Waa, dear members I think banobagi is overcharging they quoted me 3.5k sing dollar for lowering eyelid.
> 
> Wow that much? Maybe with a revision and epic or something.  I'm planning to go to banobagi this Fall and they quote me for for a revision $1800. If I want the epic too then it is about another $1000-$1500. For the revision at BK Clinic cost even more. They quote at least double the first double eyelids price. There is only one doctor that does the double eyelids revision at banobagi. He is the only one that specialize in it.  I like it better than other place. Some other claces doesn't even want to let u know which doctor is good for u until u get the consultation.  Hope this help u.


----------



## Worries

Hi,sassy what the dr quote me is only for lowering eyelid revision alone I ask banobagi about the huge diff then he reply that cost can be lower down abit to 2200000 krw but anything lower than that depends on my condition need to consult with their coordinator. Sounds weird leh.. Dr Kim is coming to Singapore on 25th April for paitents review I'm going to visit him regarding my revision. If he say I need revision n price ok I will go to Dr Kim if not my next option is Dr Kwon or Banobagi le.


----------



## revision2011

Hi Worries, please post after you visit Dr Kim to let us know how it goes. 

Hi SassyChic09, I googled Banobagi clinic in Korea but I can't find the before/after photos. Do you have the direct link to the eyelid revision photos. Greatly appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## SassyChic09

revision2011 said:


> Hi Worries, please post after you visit Dr Kim to let us know how it goes.
> 
> Hi SassyChic09, I googled Banobagi clinic in Korea but I can't find the before/after photos. Do you have the direct link to the eyelid revision photos. Greatly appreciate your help. Thanks!



Under Home (English Website), click on the tab that said "Compare Photo" then click on "Eye" then you can see all the eye surgery before and after pics.  They didn't say who did what but you can tell if the person have a revision or not by the pic. I hope that help you.


----------



## Worries

Hi sassy, I send email to bangobagi asking them y so huge diff abt the revision price, they reply it can be lower down to 2200000krw, however anything lower than that we must go though their coordinator there so better consult in there clinic. That sounds funny


----------



## revision2011

SassyChic09 said:


> Under Home (English Website), click on the tab that said "Compare Photo" then click on "Eye" then you can see all the eye surgery before and after pics.  They didn't say who did what but you can tell if the person have a revision or not by the pic. I hope that help you.



Thanks Sassy!
My eyelids don't look like those before pics on the Bangobagi website. I didn't have my epi done. I see that Bandoeyes clinic has more complicated eyelid revision cases.
www.bandoeyeps.com/bbs.php?table=bna&p=1

I'm going to email and send my pics to Bangobagi and Bandoeyes. Worries, How much did Dr Cho quote you on the eyelid revision?


----------



## Worries

Hi dear, bandoeyes Dr Cho didn't quote me on the price he only mention abt my condition and advised me to wait another 3mths


----------



## juliakindle

My best wishes with you!.



_______________________
Usha rajagopal


----------



## Worries

Hi dear Members frds, I'm quite new in this forum, I'm still looking a gd Korean surgeon to lower down my eyelid. i would like to share my experiences here...I had my 1st surgery in Singapore Mt Elizabeth with JJ Chua, it cost me $4000, however it's failure because I'm having asysmetical eyelid, 3 yrs later I went to Taiwan With my younger bro, he told me Dr Chuang from wishclinic is gd at rhinoplasty n blepharoplasty,so I accompany him to Dr Chuang at wishclinic on Jan 2011 for his rhinoplasty n my eyelid revision. All expenses and air ticket and surgery cost is add up to a $2.5k. He mention I got a very slight ptosis on my left eyes advised me to do levator muscle advancement but I did not agree because of it's complication so just did an epi n double eyelid surgery. I'm now 3 mths ops,when my eyes close,my cuts is measured at 10mm high my cut is at centre of eyelid. When open eyes it's measured 4mm high. My eyelid look super unnatural because it's heavy n too thick. Everyday when I woke up I feel stretching feel on my eyelid n numbness. I'm so worried.  

In forum, everyone case is so diff. I don't know should I go revision? If i need revision which dr in Korea is gd in eyelid revision? I'm having consultation on 24th April with Bk dongyang Dr Kim but his price is too steep at 2.5k-4k usd or more.I do not have high budget anymore.. Currently still considering of Dr Kwon teumips and Banobagi clinic, does anyone has any Experience with this clinic can advise me?


----------



## Worries

hi dear,frds this is all my current photo recoverage stage...pls advise
thank you...


----------



## SassyChic09

the last pic of your eyes look really good with the long lashes. I think u should have a consultation face to face with Dr. Kim from BK and Dr. Joung from Banobagi.  Dr. Joung is really good from what I heard. I don't know why they quoted u so high. A revision is a revision doesn't matter how u have it done. they quote me only $1800 us dollars. Is your quote in U.S dollars or in Korean money?


----------



## SassyChic09

revision2011 said:


> Dr. Cho from Bandoeyeps. He only specializes in eye surgery, especially revisions, his website www.bandoeyeps.com/inc.php?inc=intro/intro_eng. Anyone heard anything about Bandoeyeps? Please share! Your info is really valuable to me.
> 
> Right now I'm still researching to see which doctor has more experience in eyelid revision. If we travel together, do we have to go to the same clinic? I definitely need a travel buddy to Korea.


----------



## SassyChic09

I m ok with his before and after pics. I still like Banobagi clinic more.


----------



## Worries

SassyChic09 said:


> the last pic of your eyes look really good with the long lashes. I think u should have a consultation face to face with Dr. Kim from BK and Dr. Joung from Banobagi.  Dr. Joung is really good from what I heard. I don't know why they quoted u so high. A revision is a revision doesn't matter how u have it done. they quote me only $1800 us dollars. Is your quote in U.S dollars or in Korean money?



Hi sassy, my real person eyelid is thick n high.. Open eyes measure 4mm is so funny.. I'm facing tiredness in opening my eyes because it's heavy. Ya banobagi quoted me 3000000krw then after my replied they lower down to 2200000krw. If any lower must come in consultation with coordinator first.. Sounds funny. However my intention is on 24th after I visit Dr Kim and if his price is rocket high I will g. Korea look for banobagi n teumip dr kwon for consultation and lastly one more place Quite gd name (abgujung Seoul plastic surgery) Dr Lee Min Goo, because I see one forum member her revision v complicated but is done nicely by this Dr. U can search from soompi forum page 364-365. She got post photo...


----------



## SassyChic09

Worries said:


> Hi sassy, my real person eyelid is thick n high.. Open eyes measure 4mm is so funny.. I'm facing tiredness in opening my eyes because it's heavy. Ya banobagi quoted me 3000000krw then after my replied they lower down to 2200000krw. If any lower must come in consultation with coordinator first.. Sounds funny. However my intention is on 24th after I visit Dr Kim and if his price is rocket high I will g. Korea look for banobagi n teumip dr kwon for consultation and lastly one more place Quite gd name (abgujung Seoul plastic surgery) Dr Lee Min Goo, because I see one forum member her revision v complicated but is done nicely by this Dr. U can search from soompi forum page 364-365. She got post photo...




How much is in U.S dollars for the number they quote you? I just asked for a price in eye revision and banobagi quoted $1800. Who is Dr. U and which clinic is Dr. U working for? Dr. kim don't give exact quote until you have a face to face consultation with him and he said the price is twice or more than the first surgery. I scared he might jack up the price if you know you from international, especially if he know you consulting and surgery on the same day. Good Luck and tell me about it please.


----------



## Worries

Hi Dear members,im back from Dr Kim bkdy review le. he mention that i have ptosis problem need levator muscle advancement and lowering eyelid surgery.. however the cost is rocket high $3500 usd. he say if i just do lowering eyelid i will still look sleepy,after calculating min air ticket and hotel and expenses its gonna cost me almost $6000 le. Omg im lost really dont know what to do..so upset dont know who can i look for im afraid to go korea alone because communication problem hence my case is revision not easy...i thought i could go for m revision in May but now need to reconsider le.


----------



## Worries

Hi Dear all my email replied from dr kwon teumips, bandoeyes dr cho and VIP cliic says i have to wait till 6mths. Only banobagi base on pic say i can revision (price was quoted differently after my reply). Final reviews is I need Ptosis correction with eyelid lowering.

Something to share with all of the members, this morn i called Banobagi and Abgujung seoul plastic surgery the first line is computer operator in korean, i dont understand korean so i press one number and happens someone attended me.They put me though over the phone for 5mins another gal attend she cant even speak simple english..just say call me back with my number drop down. Although Abgujung seoul plastic surgery is gd in review but bad impression is they straight away hang up my phone after that i called again cant get though. This makes me freak out!

I wonder if i go korea alone or with our dear forum members for consultation even got translators that might be a gd choice provided my revision turns out well. What if its not? After i come back singapore i got no one to turn to? Depression again? lose my job again? lose my freedom to step out of house again? Hence revision over revision is v risky, i rather pay abit more to bk dongyang at least i got Elaine who is currently working under Dr kim, she live in singapore. she can takecare our post ops.

Regarding about Bk Dongyang bad review after sales service had been clarifIed by elaine. Bk Dongyang clinic is very big there are many other doctors work under Dr Kim however diff dr got diff principle. In Korea many Dr will try to accomodate paitents requirements and budget, some paitents insist to skip procedure without considering the outcome results may vary. For Elaine she work under head of directors Dr kim if Dr kim did the same thing like others she will lose her job. So till now she got no complains under her case but she not sure to those who walk in by themself.

However she really understand everyone has budget so usually if Dr kim advise procedure for maxi results,if paitent cant affort Elaine will feedback to Dr kim n will diagnose again see what solution to come out with. Thus Dr kim n Elaine will explain why necessary and the prone and cons about skipping procedure. Moreover i had seen 2-3 revision eyelid case with Dr kim seems to be gd too. This makes me finalise to go to Dr kim,i rather squeeze all my money to go for it that saving here and there to korea end up after calculating the cost in revision surgery, air ticket, hotel, transport fees and food expenses added up diff comparing to i spent on bk dongyang trip to korea average diff about 1k but this can brings me back to singapore safe n sound with accompanies and assurance.

I would say if going korea to search for clinic is rather gd for people who can speak korean or usually primary eyelid surgery stands the most advantage because no other complication but must do research well ya.


----------



## Worries

Dear all members, 

Please help me......

I will be most appreciated if you could share any information from any korean frds review on this clinic name PETIT NOBLE? website www.docnoble.com. There is someone who told me this clinic Dr Koh is well known for his skill in Local Korea people. 

Sorry for this urgent post,as im running out of time to do extra research hence i do not have other direct korean frds in singapore. Due to my failure eyelid surgery i left my previous job. Im fortunately enough to join back my company this time.There is opening in July,but i have to start work by July and i cant take anymore long leave so i have to do my Revision in next Early May 2011.

Please drop me an email at livelyrene@live.com or Pm me. Thank u.


----------



## kiwilola

I am now living in United States and thinking to do my eyelid surgery in korea.  I have heard of Kies-U did a great job and what about Banobagi? Which one is better??   Thanks all.


----------



## kiwilola

SassyChic09 said:


> *I was planning to go this Fall 2011 too.  First to BK but too many bad feedback lately from that clinic so now I planned to go to Banobagi. It's more local and caring for patients more.  Also the place is clean and contemporary looking. I just found out that there is ONLY one doctor do "Eye Revision" and one for the nose, even they have total of 7 doctors. Only do what they specialize in, not like BK all 13 doctors do everything and they won't tell you who is good in what.  *


Hi sassychic09, so u think banobagi is good??  My friend did it in Kies-U, but they put her in total anesthesia for eyelid surgery.  So I m not sure if it is bad idea?  I would like to choose the local anesthesia instead.  What u think??


----------



## Eyelid_revision

Dear girls, 

I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:

1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
3) Asymmetric folds

Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.

With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having. 

Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:

1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500

2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.

3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.

4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.) 

So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.  

I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.  

I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.


----------



## SassyChic09

kiwilola said:


> Hi sassychic09, so u think banobagi is good??  My friend did it in Kies-U, but they put her in total anesthesia for eyelid surgery.  So I m not sure if it is bad idea?  I would like to choose the local anesthesia instead.  What u think??



I actually like the doctor to give me anesthesia that knock me out. I get nervous if I'm awake and knowing they shot laser on my eyelids or cut me open. I haven't been to banobagi yet, still doing research.


----------



## SassyChic09

I actually like the doctor to give me anesthesia that knock me out. I get nervous if I'm awake and knowing they shot laser on my eyelids or cut me open. I haven't been to banobagi yet, still doing research. I planned to go this Fall but something might come up. My husband need to take an international trip to see his grandmom bec she is ill. So I have to wait next year or so, not sure yet. Plus I can't take multiple trips over sea.  I can only make 1 trip so I want to know which clinic and what doctor is right for me. 

I have a few people on the forum that like the eye revisional at Banobagi clinic.  I email them but didn't get any respond bec some people don't know how to used the pm. I actually like the "before and after pictures" there than Bando Eye Clinic like Eyelid_revision said above. Plus Dr. Cho have only 1 example pic per problem. I want to see multiple pics of people having the same problem. Some of the pics, the patients have a wide outer corner. I like the folds to be equal than start small in the inner corner and wide on the outside. Check the English Website.


----------



## SassyChic09

Worries, I do think you should wait for a few months so your eyes can heal probably before you do another surgery.  Like other surgery, the swelling have to go away first before the doctor can do something to it or correct it. Sometime your folds are not high like you think bec of the swelling.  Let it heal first to avoid complication later on.


----------



## 170378

Hi girls (and boys)! 

I am planning to go to Seoul this July. Even though it's quite short-term, I would like to share some thoughts with you.

I am looking for a specialist in Eyelid surgery, someone who is capable of making the eyes look  natural and pretty.

I've heard about these clinics:
Banobagi
Dream
Bkdy
Realcosmetics

Has anyone of you been there or does anyone have plans to go there?
It would be great to hear some reviews about these clinics. I'd be happy also to get some other recommendations from you, since I don't know much about this topic.

Again these are my concerns, and I would be very happy to hear any opinion from you:

1. Which clinic/ doctor should I chose for eyelid surgery? Any specialist on this field?
2. Anyone planning on goingto Seoul in July 2011? 
3. Looking for a good place to stay, sth decent and not too expensive, since I'd like to stay a couple of weeks.
3. Is it too short-term to make appointments for July 2011?

Thanks in advance and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## SassyChic09

Have anyone have "double eyelids revision" at Banobagi yet? Please share some info.


----------



## SassyChic09

revision2011 said:


> Dr. Cho from Bandoeyeps. He only specializes in eye surgery, especially revisions, his website http://www.bandoeyeps.com/inc.php?inc=intro/intro_eng. Anyone heard anything about Bandoeyeps? Please share! Your info is really valuable to me.
> 
> Right now I'm still researching to see which doctor has more experience in eyelid revision. If we travel together, do we have to go to the same clinic? I definitely need a travel buddy to Korea.


 
*
Have you decided where to go yet and see what doctor?*


----------



## jj88

SassyChic09 said:


> Have anyone have "double eyelids revision" at Banobagi yet? Please share some info.


banobagi is great im sure but because of how impersonable impression i as well got from the receptionist today i wouldn't dare to step in. i have relatives that gone to OZ, VIP, cinderella, and APGU, the people their are extra kind and outstanding, AMAZING results. seriously what is up with mira from banobagi..she must be a relative of one of the doctors because she simply doesn't give a hoot of her manners..she thinks its ok to be RUDE. she wouldn't even connect me to the manager when i asked and hung up on me!!


----------



## jj88

Worries said:


> hi dear members has anyone came across Any frds or reviews from other on revision eyelid surgery on Dr kwon teuimps and Banobagi? please share your experience. Thank you


banobagi is great im sure but because of how impersonable impression i as well got from the receptionist today i wouldn't dare to step in. i have relatives that gone to OZ, VIP, cinderella, and APGU, the people their are extra kind and outstanding results. seriously what is up with mira from banobagi..she must be a relative of one of the doctors because she simply doesn't give a hoot of her manners..she thinks its ok to be RUDE. she wouldn't even connect me to the manager when i asked and hung up on me!!


----------



## SassyChic09

Have anyone hear of Dr. Kenneth Kim from California who is partner with the Dream Clinic in Soeul?


----------



## Wannabe123

Hi anybody visiting Seoul in aug? 

Am planning to travel there for eyelid revision surgery and wish to look for travel buddies!


----------



## kkum2011

Hi Wannabe123,  I'm new to this thread. I'm also interested in going to Korea for my double eyelids revision, I would like a buddy to share room and travel with. I'm thinking of Dr. Cho of Bandoeye. Which doctor are you going to see? How much will he charge? Did you buy ticket already and how much? Can you email me, so we can talk in detail?  XXXX Thanks^^


----------



## SassyChic09

kkum2011 said:


> Hi Wannabe123,  I'm new to this thread. I'm also interested in going to Korea for my double eyelids revision, I would like a buddy to share room and travel with. I'm thinking of Dr. Cho of Bandoeye. Which doctor are you going to see? How much will he charge? Did you buy ticket already and how much? Can you email me, so we can talk in detail?  XXXX Thanks^^



*I would like to go and get a revision on my eyes too but still searching for the right doctor because I want to travel over there just one time only. And I'm crossing my fingers that the results will be good and don't have to go back to correct it.*


----------



## Wannabe123

SassyChic09 said:


> *I would like to go and get a revision on my eyes too but still searching for the right doctor because I want to travel over there just one time only. And I'm crossing my fingers that the results will be good and don't have to go back to correct it.*



Which surgeon are you looking at at the moment? 

Why are you unhappy with your eyes? 

Mine was done by an indo surgeon and my eyes are now very assymetrical


----------



## SassyChic09

Wannabe123 said:


> Which surgeon are you looking at at the moment?
> 
> Why are you unhappy with your eyes?
> 
> Mine was done by an indo surgeon and my eyes are now very assymetrical



*My eyes are okay when I apply makeup but without, I don't like it. The folds are bigger than what I wanted and my right eyes are a little bigger than my left. Also it's gave me a sad look. I was looking at Banobagi in Korea and Dr. Kenneth Kim from LA in U.S. The one in LA quote me around $3500 but I haven't have the actually consultation yet. Banobagi quote around $1500 but not sure. I believe with airfare will run me around $3000 too. If it's around the same then I rather get my done in U.S. Also depend on how much he quote me for the nostril base reduction. In Korea only $1500 but in U.S. they charge also the price of the whole nose job. That's just not right. I mean it take around 30 min to cut the skin on both base to reduce the nostrils only. So depend on my consultation first.*


----------



## SassyChic09

Have anyone have surgery or consultation at Dream Clinic in Korea? I emailed them twice but didn't get any respond and wondered do they understand English?


----------



## jane03

SassyChic09, I am interested in double eyelid revision and from my research, Dr Kenneth Kim seems good but I have no time to do revision this year. If you should go to him, can you give your feedback? I would also love to do rhino.


----------



## SassyChic09

jane03 said:


> SassyChic09, I am interested in double eyelid revision and from my research, Dr Kenneth Kim seems good but I have no time to do revision this year. If you should go to him, can you give your feedback? I would also love to do rhino.



*I have a first consultation with him this Aug. 8th on my eye revision and nostril base reduction. I will let you know how everything go and the price on it. It's depend on the price. If too much then I might go to Dream Clinic and have him done there for me in Korea. The problem is I emailed Dream but I get no respond. I don't think they understand English.*


----------



## SassyChic09

jane03 said:


> SassyChic09, I am interested in double eyelid revision and from my research, Dr Kenneth Kim seems good but I have no time to do revision this year. If you should go to him, can you give your feedback? I would also love to do rhino.



*I have a first consultation with him this Aug. 8th on my eye revision and nostril base reduction. I will let you know how everything go and the price on it. It's depend on the price. If too much then I might go to Dream Clinic and have him done there for me in Korea. The problem is I emailed Dream but I get no respond. I don't think they understand English.* Anyway give me your email address.


----------



## jane03

SassyChic09 said:


> *I have a first consultation with him this Aug. 8th on my eye revision and nostril base reduction. I will let you know how everything go and the price on it. It's depend on the price. If too much then I might go to Dream Clinic and have him done there for me in Korea. The problem is I emailed Dream but I get no respond. I don't think they understand English.* Anyway give me your email address.



PMed you.


----------



## donson

Hi All, anyone is keen in going to BanoBagi this year togther? If yes,  please kindly email me at XXXX Thank you.

I guess it would be nice to go together as we can look after one another after the surgery.

Best regards


----------



## donson

170378 said:


> Hi girls (and boys)!
> 
> I am planning to go to Seoul this July. Even though it's quite short-term, I would like to share some thoughts with you.
> 
> I am looking for a specialist in Eyelid surgery, someone who is capable of making the eyes look  natural and pretty.
> 
> I've heard about these clinics:
> Banobagi
> Dream
> Bkdy
> Realcosmetics
> 
> Has anyone of you been there or does anyone have plans to go there?
> It would be great to hear some reviews about these clinics. I'd be happy also to get some other recommendations from you, since I don't know much about this topic.
> 
> Again these are my concerns, and I would be very happy to hear any opinion from you:
> 
> 1. Which clinic/ doctor should I chose for eyelid surgery? Any specialist on this field?
> 2. Anyone planning on goingto Seoul in July 2011?
> 3. Looking for a good place to stay, sth decent and not too expensive, since I'd like to stay a couple of weeks.
> 3. Is it too short-term to make appointments for July 2011?
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope to hear from you soon!


Hi, i am thinking of going in end of August. R u interested? =)


----------



## donson

revision2011 said:


> I'm interested in going to Korea for double eyelid revision this Fall 2011. It's kinda scary to go alone. Anyone wants to go together? May I know which doc is more experienced for double eyelid revision? Thanks so much!


Hi, i am thinking of going this August. i am scare to go alone too. Maybe we can go together? You can contact me at XXXX

cheers


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Hi,

I've been reading and researching, it's all really exciting!
I would like to go in November this year. 

I'm new so please reply to the thread if you would like to go in November as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Yellowchick

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.


Hi there:
I'm so glad I found your post, I live in the states, and actually went to Dr. Lee for a consultation for eyelid revision...but after talking to him for 15 mins, I knew he does not have the skills to do the revision and he seemed to care more about how much money he can make off of people then anything else(he ended up trying to make me get a nose surgery and narrowing my jaw bones to make me face slimmer!) Anyways, I have had eyelid surgery done almost 10yrs ago in Canada, like you, I was never happy with the result-the folds are too high. I had one revision done 2 yrs ago in the states, but the result was very unnoticeable and my lids are still alittle uneven. After reading your post, I feel like Dr.Cho might be the perfect Dr I've been looking for, so I was love to get more info from you regarding your surgery and if you could send pictures that would be sooo helpful (you can send it to my personal email)....
Thank you so much for reading this, and I look forward to hear back from you!


----------



## SassyChic09

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.



*Can you please send me some of your before and after pic? I'm from The States too and looking for a doctor in Soeul to do the eyes revision but haven't decided which doctor or clinic yet. Please PM me and will give you my email address. TY. *


----------



## SassyChic09

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been reading and researching, it's all really exciting!
> I would like to go in November this year.
> 
> I'm new so please reply to the thread if you would like to go in November as well.
> 
> Thank you.




If you want you can go in Oct with me. I haven't book the ticket yet. I want to go with a travel buddy. PM me if you're interesting.


----------



## SassyChic09

donson said:


> Hi All, anyone is keen in going to BanoBagi this year togther? If yes,  please kindly email me at XXX. Thank you.
> 
> I guess it would be nice to go together as we can look after one another after the surgery.
> 
> Best regards



*Do you want to go this October around the 9th-19?*


----------



## SassyChic09

*Hey gals, I'm had my ticket to Korea this Oct 9th and be there on the 10th to have my eye revision and nostrils base reduction done at Banobagi. Anyone need a travel buddy to go with or would like to travel together at that time, the contact me at XXXX The day is almost here and I'm so scare. Hopefully i make the right choice in going and see the right doctors.  Anyone have any doctor that they like to refer me to for the eye revision????*


----------



## DJJ

SassyChic09 said:


> * Anyone have any doctor that they like to refer me to for the eye revision????*


I recommend that you have a consultation with Dr Lee at http://www.eyemagic.co.kr/home/index.php.


----------



## VallerinaDoll

donson said:


> Hi, i am thinking of going in end of August. R u interested? =)


Hiya Donson,

I will be in Seoul from 3-11 Sept, and going to Banobagi for my eyelids surgery.  We can go together if you are there around this time.


----------



## SassyChic09

donson said:


> Hi All, anyone is keen in going to BanoBagi this year togther? If yes,  please kindly email me at XXXX Thank you.
> 
> I guess it would be nice to go together as we can look after one another after the surgery.
> 
> Best regards




*Did you go to korea yet? If not I'm going this Oct 9-20 if you want to come along. Yes I planned to go to Banobagi too.*


----------



## SassyChic09

Anyone is going this Oct to Korea?


----------



## spykcu

anymore updates?


----------



## milyway

VallerinaDoll said:


> Hiya Donson,
> 
> I will be in Seoul from 3-11 Sept, and going to Banobagi for my eyelids surgery.  We can go together if you are there around this time.



Can you tell me your experience? Thanks!


----------



## milyway

SassyChic09, 

Which clinic are you going to?


----------



## SassyChic09

milyway said:


> SassyChic09,
> 
> Which clinic are you going to?




*I'm going to Banobagi for the eye revision and nostils base reduction. I think with the nostrils base reduction, any doctor can do that. I want to have both surgery at the same time and under one numb medication.*


----------



## milyway

I want to re-do my eyes and nose - I may be heading to Item if they reply. If not, I may just go and see other clinics.

For nose base reduction, be aware that sometimes the line cut can be seen without make-up.


----------



## raspberry_cake

Anyone gg to Korea in end Nov?


----------



## jennyx0

SassyChic09 said:


> *I'm going to Banobagi for the eye revision and nostils base reduction. I think with the nostrils base reduction, any doctor can do that. I want to have both surgery at the same time and under one numb medication.*


 
Hi! I was reading your older posts saying you wanted to go to Dr. Kenneth Kim in LA instead of Korea since it's closer...I'm curious to know why you chose to go to Banobagi over Dr. Kenneth Kim? I'm having the same dilemma...go to LA which is only a few hour flight...or Korea this December :s


----------



## Worries

SassyChic09 said:


> *Hey gals, I'm had my ticket to Korea this Oct 9th and be there on the 10th to have my eye revision and nostrils base reduction done at Banobagi. Anyone need a travel buddy to go with or would like to travel together at that time, the contact me at XXXX The day is almost here and I'm so scare. Hopefully i make the right choice in going and see the right doctors.  Anyone have any doctor that they like to refer me to for the eye revision????*


All the best SassyChic09!Wish u Good Luck For your Surgery!


----------



## JuicyME

jennyx0 said:


> Hi! I was reading your older posts saying you wanted to go to Dr. Kenneth Kim in LA instead of Korea since it's closer...I'm curious to know why you chose to go to Banobagi over Dr. Kenneth Kim? I'm having the same dilemma...go to LA which is only a few hour flight...or Korea this December :s


Omg, just fly to Koreaaa~~~ I thought the same and did it in the states.. my biggeet regret ever!!!!


----------



## jennyx0

JuicyME said:


> Omg, just fly to Koreaaa~~~ I thought the same and did it in the states.. my biggeet regret ever!!!!


 
Really, where did you go? It's so hard to decide T_T my mom wants me to go to Korea so she can meet the doctor too but Dr. Kenneth Kim in LA has good reviews..


----------



## kitty995

JuicyME said:


> Omg, just fly to Koreaaa~~~ I thought the same  and did it in the states.. my biggeet regret ever!!!!





jennyx0 said:


> Really, where did you go? It's so hard to decide T_T my mom wants me to go to Korea so she can meet the doctor too but Dr. Kenneth Kim in LA has good reviews..



Hi JuicyME,
I'd also like to know where you went. I'm actually planning on doing a nose job with Dr. Kenneth Kim.


----------



## milyway

SassyChic09 said:


> *I'm going to Banobagi for the eye revision and nostils base reduction. I think with the nostrils base reduction, any doctor can do that. I want to have both surgery at the same time and under one numb medication.*



All the best, Sassychic. Ya, it is better to have one numb medication. Do post when you have done the op. By the way, which hotel will you be going to?


----------



## spykcu

any updates?


----------



## teerak

hey there, i am grateful i found this forum discussion. i need some help here 
has anyone heard of OZ or VIP? i am planning to go to OZ for epicanthoplasty and lateral canthoplasty, and go VIP for nose surgery. 
i have heard of teuim is good for magic epicanthoplasty. can anyone verify me on this?
apart from that, ive read quite some good reviews about banobagi on this forum. what are they good at?
anyway, i am planning to go end of this dec. i want to make sure everything is settled before i book my flight. pls do advise. thank you very much.


----------



## JuicyME

teerak said:


> hey there, i am grateful i found this forum discussion. i need some help here
> has anyone heard of OZ or VIP? i am planning to go to OZ for epicanthoplasty and lateral canthoplasty, and go VIP for nose surgery.
> i have heard of teuim is good for magic epicanthoplasty. can anyone verify me on this?
> apart from that, ive read quite some good reviews about banobagi on this forum. what are they good at?
> anyway, i am planning to go end of this dec. i want to make sure everything is settled before i book my flight. pls do advise. thank you very much.


Teuim and Migo are very good with eyes


----------



## teerak

JuicyME said:


> Teuim and Migo are very good with eyes


thank you for responding 
have you heard of which clinic is good for nose surgery then? thanks


----------



## JuicyME

teerak said:


> thank you for responding
> have you heard of which clinic is good for nose surgery then? thanks



if you are getting silicone or goretex.. any legit clinic in korea will do a great job, no worries. a member posted a bunch & they're all great clinics.

if you are getting rib, i would go to VIP


----------



## milyway

JuicyME said:


> if you are getting silicone or goretex.. any legit clinic in korea will do a great job, no worries. a member posted a bunch & they're all great clinics.
> 
> if you are getting rib, i would go to VIP



Hi, JuicyMe,

Do you know if the docs at cindyclinic speak English? Was trying to email them but got no reply and since I will be there only a week, i don't have much time to go round for consultations so I will zero in one or 2 clinics.


----------



## missapril04

Minako84 said:


> Which clinic you plan to go?im planning to go nex year so i can save more for shopping too


 

Hey Minako, im hoping to go next year too, im just joined Purse Forum to try and find more like-minded people to hopefully share knowledge and hopefully org a trip with other ppl rather than go alone...


----------



## missapril04

SassyChic09 said:


> *Hey gals, I'm had my ticket to Korea this Oct 9th and be there on the 10th to have my eye revision and nostrils base reduction done at Banobagi. Anyone need a travel buddy to go with or would like to travel together at that time, the contact me at XXXX The day is almost here and I'm so scare. Hopefully i make the right choice in going and see the right doctors. Anyone have any doctor that they like to refer me to for the eye revision????*


 
Hi SassyChic09, i read your post and wonder if you have had your revision done? and if you could please share your experience over in Korea with me? i wanted to get my eyes done but really worried about it


----------



## Minako84

missapril04 said:


> Hey Minako, im hoping to go next year too, im just joined Purse Forum to try and find more like-minded people to hopefully share knowledge and hopefully org a trip with other ppl rather than go alone...




@missapril04: Yeah dat would be a great idea. Cuz i dont speak Korean& nvr been to Korea b4 and would like a travel mate. R u planning a NJ too?Im still researching some clinics that are not using silicon. I want a natural body implant


----------



## missapril04

Minako84 said:


> @missapril04: Yeah dat would be a great idea. Cuz i dont speak Korean& nvr been to Korea b4 and would like a travel mate. R u planning a NJ too?Im still researching some clinics that are not using silicon. I want a natural body implant


 
Hi, nah i didnt want a NJ but really want double eye lid and a boob job! i have been researching abit for a good and reputable clinic to go to. do you have any particular place and date in mind? could u pls PM me when u have time, we could exchange personal email


----------



## Minako84

missapril04 said:


> Hi, nah i didnt want a NJ but really want double eye lid and a boob job! i have been researching abit for a good and reputable clinic to go to. do you have any particular place and date in mind? could u pls PM me when u have time, we could exchange personal email



Hi i will pm u my email and we can exchange ideas. If for eyes i heard Bandoeyes is good. Boob job actually i heard there's this Fat grafting and inject bak to the boob will give a fuller look.Better to had a silicone thingy...


----------



## milyway

JuicyME said:


> Teuim and Migo are very good with eyes




Yes, I heard that Teuim's epi has no scar unlike some others and doc is nice, can speak some English but he has another doc (for nose) to do translation if necessary. I have consulted with this clinic.


----------



## milyway

missapril04 said:


> Hi, nah i didnt want a NJ but really want double eye lid and a boob job! i have been researching abit for a good and reputable clinic to go to. do you have any particular place and date in mind? could u pls PM me when u have time, we could exchange personal email




You don't have to go to Korea for boob job. If you are in Singapore, the docs there can do just as well. Don't do anything abroad unless you have to because you will spend a lot more for plane tickets etc in case of complications or post surgery care down the road.

If you are living in US, I can understand if you want to go to Korea for eyes and nose op because the docs are mostly western so they may not have enough practice operating on Asians but for boob job, anywhere will do, save your plane tickets. Even in US, there are some Asians who get autologous nose jobs and they are good.

But for those living in Europe, I can understand the need to go to Korea as there is hardly any doc specialising in Asian surgeries. I should know because I live in Singapore, US and Europe. And I have a family member who did boob job in Singapore  30 years ago and everyone says they look so natural.


----------



## budbud

Hi Sassychic09, do you mind share your experience with me regarding your revisional double eyelids surgery? I'm thinking to fix mine next year in Korea.


----------



## milyway

I was told that lateral cantoplasty (cutting the outer corner of eye) can cause eye dryness so it can be painful, is this true?


----------



## Bwei

I planned to go Bando or bonabagi for revision eyelid.
Will go Seoul on dec23 to jan 10.
Scared to go alone.
Looking for travel buddies.^_^


----------



## Bwei

Done my revision eyelid at OZ clinic but failed!
Don't go there!


----------



## milyway

Bwei said:


> Done my revision eyelid at OZ clinic but failed!
> Don't go there!



Eh...what happened? Why was it a failure? A friend was thinking of going there.


----------



## Acadabra

milyway said:


> I was told that lateral cantoplasty (cutting the outer corner of eye) can cause eye dryness so it can be painful, is this true?



Lateral will only make your eyes slightly longer but it will shrink back to ur previous size very fast. It doesnt make your eyes bigger. My friend commented dat it is very painful esp. when removing stitches. It feels dry and pain initially when the wind blowing into her eyes but now, she feels nothing as it has shrunk back to her previous size. She regretted doing it as her eyes look the same after ops.


----------



## Bwei

milyway said:


> Eh...what happened? Why was it a failure? A friend was thinking of going there.


My eyelid is still overly high and deep~  nothing changed! Plus the scar is more noticeable !
The doctor just said my eyelid is more severe than he tought~said he already tried his best to lower down the creases~but he should aware of my condition before he start the surgery! And during the consultation,  he was the one who told me my eyelid can be improve!


----------



## milyway

Acadabra said:


> Lateral will only make your eyes slightly longer but it will shrink back to ur previous size very fast. It doesnt make your eyes bigger. My friend commented dat it is very painful esp. when removing stitches. It feels dry and pain initially when the wind blowing into her eyes but now, she feels nothing as it has shrunk back to her previous size. She regretted doing it as her eyes look the same after ops.




Woah, so it is not worth it...yes, I heard that it was very painful during the healing and taking out the stitches too.


----------



## milyway

Bwei said:


> My eyelid is still overly high and deep~  nothing changed! Plus the scar is more noticeable !
> The doctor just said my eyelid is more severe than he tought~said he already tried his best to lower down the creases~but he should aware of my condition before he start the surgery! And during the consultation,  he was the one who told me my eyelid can be improve!



Is this your first or second surgery? I just found out that someone also went there and had to go for revision because the doc there  made her eyes one big and one small...

Ya, they all promise but don't deliver well  and when anything goes wrong, they blame it on us, our skin, our structure, our eyes, our bones etc....in fact, I now hear of quite a number of people having to go back to docs to do revision.....sigh...maybe Korean docs have too many patients so they don't spend enough time on each patient?

I am thinking of going for eyelid revision too so maybe we can share info?


----------



## Bwei

milyway said:


> Is this your first or second surgery? I just found out that someone also went there and had to go for revision because the doc there  made her eyes one big and one small...
> 
> Ya, they all promise but don't deliver well  and when anything goes wrong, they blame it on us, our skin, our structure, our eyes, our bones etc....in fact, I now hear of quite a number of people having to go back to docs to do revision.....sigh...maybe Korean docs have too many patients so they don't spend enough time on each patient?
> 
> I am thinking of going for eyelid revision too so maybe we can share info?


I'm going to hav second surgery on this dec~ planning to go Bando or bonabagi~
Already confirm my flight this time I won't put too much hope~scared will crushed by the results again~
When you would like to do revision eyelid?


----------



## milyway

Bwei said:


> I'm going to hav second surgery on this dec~ planning to go Bando or bonabagi~
> Already confirm my flight this time I won't put too much hope~scared will crushed by the results again~
> When you would like to do revision eyelid?




Aw..too bad I can't join you - am thinking of going in April-May. Don't be scared, will pray that the surgery turns out alright for you  . Do update me when you have the surgery, please.


----------



## Bwei

milyway said:


> Aw..too bad I can't join you - am thinking of going in April-May. Don't be scared, will pray that the surgery turns out alright for you  . Do update me when you have the surgery, please.


Thanks for your kind thoughts 
will update as soon as I done my surgery:okay:
Hope yours will be end up beautifully~


----------



## Acadabra

milyway said:


> Woah, so it is not worth it...yes, I heard that it was very painful during the healing and taking out the stitches too.



If u have mongolian folds and want to make ur eyes bigger, epi is better. Advisable to seek for doctor's opinion as it depends on the individual condition whether she is suitable for epi. Some may not be suitable / look good as the distance between their eyes is quite close - just my two cents.


----------



## tokki82

Hi everyone. I will be going to Seoul 11/18 - 12/5 for revision eyelid surgery and booked some consultations for the 19th. Will anyone else be there around this time?

I will be visiting the following clinics and maybe a few more. Here are quotes I've received via e-mail:

Bandoeye - incision revision, ptosis, possible epi = $5,500

Teuim - incision revision, epi, possible ptosis = $3,700

Banobagi - incision revision with epi = $3,300

ITEM - incisional revision with epi, muscle operation, lateral canth, lateral hotz = $3,800 (converted from 4.2mil KW)

If anyone can provide additional reviews of these clinics or recommendations of other clinics I should visit, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## budbud

Bwei said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts
> will update as soon as I done my surgery:okay:
> Hope yours will be end up beautifully~


 
Bwei, good luck with the surgery, hope you have a pleasant trip!


----------



## milyway

Bwei said:


> I'm going to hav second surgery on this dec~ planning to go Bando or bonabagi~
> Already confirm my flight this time I won't put too much hope~scared will crushed by the results again~
> When you would like to do revision eyelid?




By the way, did you wait for 6 months for this revision?


----------



## milyway

tokki82 said:


> Hi everyone. I will be going to Seoul 11/18 - 12/5 for revision eyelid surgery and booked some consultations for the 19th. Will anyone else be there around this time?
> 
> I will be visiting the following clinics and maybe a few more. Here are quotes I've received via e-mail:
> 
> Bandoeye - incision revision, ptosis, possible epi = $5,500
> 
> Teuim - incision revision, epi, possible ptosis = $3,700
> 
> Banobagi - incision revision with epi = $3,300
> 
> ITEM - incisional revision with epi, muscle operation, lateral canth, lateral hotz = $3,800 (converted from 4.2mil KW)
> 
> If anyone can provide additional reviews of these clinics or recommendations of other clinics I should visit, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!




Woah.... Item quoted you cheap! For me, for eye revision, they quoted 5 million won!


----------



## MsMiss

SassyChic09 said:


> *I'm going to Banobagi for the eye revision and nostils base reduction. I think with the nostrils base reduction, any doctor can do that. I want to have both surgery at the same time and under one numb medication.*


SassyChic, hope your revision turns out beautiful. I would like to read your experience once you return.


----------



## chairmanmeow

Hey *Acadabra,*
Do you know when your friend's lateral shrunk back to its original state? Like how many months/years after her operation? Also, where did she go?

I had lateral canthoplasty and am really regretting it and I want nothing more than it going back to its previous state. I am hoping and wishing everyday that it will undo itself by some miracle.

I just don't understand how it can go back to its original state if a cut was made in the outer corner to make it longer...you know what I mean? Thanks.


----------



## chairmanmeow

but yeah, I really do not think the lateral was worth it...it sometimes still does hurt like when I'm sleepy or under certain conditions. It starts to feel really sore and sometimes eyelashes would get in that part and poke me in the eye. It seriously messed me up functionally and physically (very asymmetric and eyelid eversion..so very unnatural looking as well. I was told by a surgeon my eyes are now disfigured--absolutely crushing).

I would give anything to turn back time and not have done lateral canthoplasty. Girls and guys: think long and hard about this..I didn't notice much of an elongation and you could do the same exact thing with makeup (eyeliner/eyeshadow techniques). Are you willing to forgo the risks and pay the cost for just a tiny eentsy weentsy bit of a "longer" eye? 

I feel like lateral canthoplasty is one of those "fad" surgeries that are being pushed on patients by surgeons and other patients on a whim. You need to determine if it's right for YOU. Please learn from my mistakes and think about it.


----------



## chairmanmeow

milyway said:


> Woah.... Item quoted you cheap! For me, for eye revision, they quoted 5 million won!



Those are all ridiculously cheap prices! Makes revision so much more affordable and sends me a glimmer of hope. I love it. Thanks for posting =)


----------



## Acadabra

When did u do ur surgery and how many mm did the doc cut for you? Who was ur doctor?


----------



## chairmanmeow

I did it in late June..about 5 months ago. I don't remember how many mm he took out an I got it done by dr. Chul huh at won Jin clinic. Can you answer the questions I asked you? Thanks


----------



## milyway

chairmanmeow said:


> but yeah, I really do not think the lateral was worth it...it sometimes still does hurt like when I'm sleepy or under certain conditions. It starts to feel really sore and sometimes eyelashes would get in that part and poke me in the eye. It seriously messed me up functionally and physically (very asymmetric and eyelid eversion..so very unnatural looking as well. I was told by a surgeon my eyes are now disfigured--absolutely crushing).
> 
> I would give anything to turn back time and not have done lateral canthoplasty. Girls and guys: think long and hard about this..I didn't notice much of an elongation and you could do the same exact thing with makeup (eyeliner/eyeshadow techniques). Are you willing to forgo the risks and pay the cost for just a tiny eentsy weentsy bit of a "longer" eye?
> 
> I feel like lateral canthoplasty is one of those "fad" surgeries that are being pushed on patients by surgeons and other patients on a whim. You need to determine if it's right for YOU. Please learn from my mistakes and think about it.



Oh, it's the outer side of the eye you mean, right? Does it make your eyes longer? Is it obvious?  Anyway, don't go to Teiums because someone ended up with one eye big and one eye small and her eyes got messed up too. Now I am starting to be afraid of these korean clinics....


----------



## chairmanmeow

milyway said:


> Oh, it's the outer side of the eye you mean, right? Does it make your eyes longer? Is it obvious?  Anyway, don't go to Teiums because someone ended up with one eye big and one eye small and her eyes got messed up too. Now I am starting to be afraid of these korean clinics....



Yeah it is for the outer side of the eye. It is supposed to make your eyes longer but it isn't obvious like at all unless you were looked at in direct sunlight or camera flash. Honestly, you seriously can mimic the effect with makeup and save yourself a lot of money and possible hardship down the road.

Yeah, I don't think I'm going to Teuimps..I'm just going for consultation just to get more opinions. Well, honestly, she may have had asymmetrical eyes to begin with. I always had one eye bigger than the other and this lateral canthoplasty further emphasized that unfortunately, but I think I had wierd anatomy to begin with. I recall the photographer at Banobagi commented on how one of my eyes was different than the other. 

I do not think that you should be deterred from Korean clinics but just be wary and get more than one opinion! I was told by more than one surgeon to not do lateral canthoplasty because it wasn't really needed but I did not listen and just chose what I wanted. It was an ill-fated and hasty decision on my part.


----------



## milyway

chairmanmeow said:


> Yeah it is for the outer side of the eye. It is supposed to make your eyes longer but it isn't obvious like at all unless you were looked at in direct sunlight or camera flash. Honestly, you seriously can mimic the effect with makeup and save yourself a lot of money and possible hardship down the road.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I'm going to Teuimps..I'm just going for consultation just to get more opinions. Well, honestly, she may have had asymmetrical eyes to begin with. I always had one eye bigger than the other and this lateral canthoplasty further emphasized that unfortunately, but I think I had wierd anatomy to begin with. I recall the photographer at Banobagi commented on how one of my eyes was different than the other.
> 
> I do not think that you should be deterred from Korean clinics but just be wary and get more than one opinion! I was told by more than one surgeon to not do lateral canthoplasty because it wasn't really needed but I did not listen and just chose what I wanted. It was an ill-fated and hasty decision on my part.



Don't worry, you are not alone...me too, make hasty decision...., all in the quest for beauty...let me know which doc you are going for?


----------



## milyway

Bwei said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts
> will update as soon as I done my surgery:okay:
> Hope yours will be end up beautifully~





Bwei said:


> I'm going to hav second surgery on this dec~ planning to go Bando or bonabagi~
> Already confirm my flight this time I won't put too much hope~scared will crushed by the results again~
> When you would like to do revision eyelid?



*Bwei*, cannot PM you, maybe you have not enough posts. Anyway just to tell you that I love the results of Jewelry...maybe you should go to this one for consultation too? I have cancelled out Oz, Bkk, Wonjin, Item and  Teiums from my list.  Love to hear from you again and all the best!


----------



## Acadabra

@chairmanmeow: My friend's lateral cantho lasted for one year only. It varies as it depends on how many mm the doctor cut for you. She did hers in Korea too but I did not asked her which clinic.


----------



## milyway

Acadabra said:


> @chairmanmeow: My friend's lateral cantho lasted for one year only. It varies as it depends on how many mm the doctor cut for you. She did hers in Korea too but I did not asked her which clinic.



You mean after the  cutting, it can seal up again? Must be mighty painful to cut the corner of the eye...


----------



## chairmanmeow

Hey acadabra,
Wow only one year? I wonder if this happens in most cases.. Perhaps I should wait it out then just to see. Do you know which surgeon and clinic she went to see? I don't understand how it would go back to normal if they made a longer cut in the eye... I honestly don't really know the process in how they do it. Do you have any insight on this? Thanks


----------



## chairmanmeow

Oh sorry I forgot you didn't know the clinic. Do you know when she got hers done?


----------



## Acadabra

milyway said:


> You mean after the cutting, it can seal up again? Must be mighty painful to cut the corner of the eye...


 
It just shrunk and yes, it is extremely painful esp. when removing stitches till she cried and yelled that the doctor has to keep apologising to her. Sounds scary..



chairmanmeow said:


> Oh sorry I forgot you didn't know the clinic. Do you know when she got hers done?


 
She did hers early this year.


----------



## chairmanmeow

Oh ok. I just wonder if that is relatively common..


----------



## milyway

chairmanmeow said:


> but yeah, I really do not think the lateral was worth it...it sometimes still does hurt like when I'm sleepy or under certain conditions. It starts to feel really sore and sometimes eyelashes would get in that part and poke me in the eye. It seriously messed me up functionally and physically (very asymmetric and eyelid eversion..so very unnatural looking as well. I was told by a surgeon my eyes are now disfigured--absolutely crushing).
> 
> I would give anything to turn back time and not have done lateral canthoplasty. Girls and guys: think long and hard about this..I didn't notice much of an elongation and you could do the same exact thing with makeup (eyeliner/eyeshadow techniques). Are you willing to forgo the risks and pay the cost for just a tiny eentsy weentsy bit of a "longer" eye?
> 
> I feel like lateral canthoplasty is one of those "fad" surgeries that are being pushed on patients by surgeons and other patients on a whim. You need to determine if it's right for YOU. Please learn from my mistakes and think about it.



By the way, the lateral cutting, does it really make your eyes bigger ?


----------



## chairmanmeow

Did anybody have any success revision stories with Dr. Lee Min Goo of ASPS (apgujung seoul plastic surgery)?


----------



## kitty995

Hi Jenny!
Did you go have a consult with Dr. Kim yet? Sent you a PM. 



jennyx0 said:


> Really, where did you go? It's so hard to decide T_T my mom wants me to go to Korea so she can meet the doctor too but Dr. Kenneth Kim in LA has good reviews..


----------



## SassyChic09

*Sorry for the late respond. I got back from Korea about 2 months for eye revision n nostrils base reduction at Banobagi. I have to undergo surgery 2 times in 7 days because Dr. LEE didn't have that eyes to to picture my results. Anyway it was a painful one! They didn't give me enough medication to numb me, so I felt like I was being tortured alive. I will write more tomorrow bec I have a problem replying to the message up here lately. I had been sitting here for almost an hour after writing my story about the trip and it won't let me send it. *


----------



## girlgamerx

Hey Sassy, I've been following this thread for the past 2-3 years. I had a bad eyelid surgery  over 12 years ago and have been desperate to fix them, but so scared of getting them redone. I used to be a fun person but I've become a recluse and anti social because I'm self conscious of them and when people look at me I tend to just look away. It causes me anxiety and depression at times because it wasn't something that I wanted at the time. I was only 16 and my aunt forced me to do it during my vacation in Korea. I remember crying about it because I did not have a good feeling about the doctor. I would have done them eventually, but at least if I was older I would have had the right knowledge and research before going through with it. Anyways I really thank you for sharing your story. If you could please send me a tell I'd love to talk to you. Thanks again


----------



## chairmanmeow

girlgamerx said:


> Hey Sassy, I've been following this thread for the past 2-3 years. I had a bad eyelid surgery  over 12 years ago and have been desperate to fix them, but so scared of getting them redone. I used to be a fun person but I've become a recluse and anti social because I'm self conscious of them and when people look at me I tend to just look away. It causes me anxiety and depression at times because it wasn't something that I wanted at the time. I was only 16 and my aunt forced me to do it during my vacation in Korea. I remember crying about it because I did not have a good feeling about the doctor. I would have done them eventually, but at least if I was older I would have had the right knowledge and research before going through with it. Anyways I really thank you for sharing your story. If you could please send me a tell I'd love to talk to you. Thanks again



I'm really sorry to hear about your plight. I really encourage you to not wait any longer and know that there are highly competent doctors out there. I suggest you go to various clinic websites and check out before and afters and possibly go to Korea to do multiple consultations.

I understand what you mean by becoming anti social because of it. I feel the same way right now, but I am trying to remain optimistic and confide in a really good friend of mine who is supportive and is patient.


----------



## milyway

SassyChic09 said:


> *Sorry for the late respond. I got back from Korea about 2 months for eye revision n nostrils base reduction at Banobagi. I have to undergo surgery 2 times in 7 days because Dr. LEE didn't have that eyes to to picture my results. Anyway it was a painful one! They didn't give me enough medication to numb me, so I felt like I was being tortured alive. I will write more tomorrow bec I have a problem replying to the message up here lately. I had been sitting here for almost an hour after writing my story about the trip and it won't let me send it. *




Welcome back, Sassy. Looking forward to your review. You are ok now?


----------



## milyway

chairmanmeow said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your plight. I really encourage you to not wait any longer and know that there are highly competent doctors out there. I suggest you go to various clinic websites and check out before and afters and possibly go to Korea to do multiple consultations.
> 
> I understand what you mean by becoming anti social because of it. I feel the same way right now, but I am trying to remain optimistic and confide in a really good friend of mine who is supportive and is patient.



Awww...Everything will turn out alright for us, ya? Do you have a clinic in mind? I was thinking of Jewelry because they open up the eyes though one of the patients look "surprised"


----------



## astroboy00

Hi all,  (pt 1)

In the spirit of information sharing, I like to share about our 2 weeks experiences in Seoul. My wife just had her 3rd eyelid revision & hip surgery and I did all the researches for her. The past few months, I have been reading this forum and purse for all the info. And somewhere along the way, I read about this English translator, Zoe and we managed to engage her service for this trip.

Initially, we set our mind on BK Dong because of their general reputation but in the course of reading the forum we changed our mind and chose Banobagi because it has one of the lowest complains for failures. The only negative review I read so far was the english consultant by the name of "Mira".  So 2 mths back, I started emailing them and true enough, it took a few days for Banobagi to reply emails compared to BK Dong and another Clinic which replied within the same day.  It was only about 3 weeks ago, I learnt about Zoe's existence and service and i emailed her.  And since we had already engaged Zoe and we read that she was in the industry, so we asked her to recommend another few clinic just for comparison sake.  She recommended Dreams & Regent. 

Review and impression of Zoe's service -  Zoe spake fluent Korean, Mandarin and have a good command of the English language. Both of us were impressed by Zoe's professionalism and commitment to her client.  Even while corresponding via emails for pre-trips logistical arrangement, she helped us to book appointment with Dreams & Regent and just prior to our departure for Seoul, she sent reminders on the details to take note.  I was quite apprehensive about her costs initially and learnt that she's quite flexible in that for those who think that they need her services for less than 10hours, she charges by the hour or a fixed sum for her 'full service' which includes accompanying us to up to 3 clinics of our choices for consultation (helping us to translate), accompanying us on the day of surgery and post ops reviews.  We are glad that we took her full package instead of per hour basis as we initially thought a few hours would suffice.  As mentioned by another forum-er, Zoe would really try to represent us to fight for better discount and even when it put her in a difficult position.  I shall explain this later.  

1st visit to Banobagi
Because our original plan was to have the surgery at Banobagi, I chose the IMI hotel (appx 100 USD per night, 3 stars hotel). Zoe met us at the hotel lobby in the morning and walked us to Banobagi.  We set our appointment at 1030 on Saturday morning and the crowd was moderate.  After about  20mins' wait, we finally get to see the surgeon.  My apology for not remembering his name, but in Banobagi I heard that there are 2 specialists for eyelids and only one of them is for revision.  The consultation lasted for about  5 to 10mins, Banobagi has their own Mandarin speaking consultant but because we had Zoe, she did all the translation for us.  After brief explanation from the doctor, we can see from the doctor's body lang that he wanted to end the consult and when my wife asked more questions, we can see that he was kinda of frustrated and gave her either standard replies or (at least in my opinion) replies that coated with sarcasm.  

The 2nd surgeon for the hip lipo was more friendly and after his assessment of my wife via pictures taken at the clinic, he gave a resounding yes and confidence that after the surgery, it would achieve my wife's desired outcome.   

After the consultation, the Mandarin consultant gave a summary of the surgery and with the following quotes: 

After discounts - Zoe help us to neg for better deals
Eyelid - 6.5mil KRW (7.15mil with cc payment)
Hip - 4.8mil KRW (inclusive of special suit after lipo)

Additional thing to note is that the payment is by cash, if we wish  to pay by credit card, its another 10% on top on the price. Out of the 3 clinics, Banobagi is the only clinic that charge additional 10% for credit card payment.  Anyway, their price was far beyond to what was originally quoted to me when I did the online consult with them 2 mths back.  Back then, they would leave a disclaimer that we need to have a face to face consult to have a more accurate assessment and costing. I believe our quotes were one of the highest  I seen on the forum so far.  I suspect the consultant tries to dish their client's origin of country and based on the general perception of that country, gives a quote.  Another observation that I had was that whenever the consultant sensed some dilemma on our end, she would try to add in some discounts to entice us - to make us sign the deal on the spot. But we made our stands clear and the consultant told us that we need to get back to her by 4pm the same day so that she could schedule us for a surgery for the following Monday. 

1st visit to Dreams
We took a cab to Dreams and it has a smaller establishment compared to Banobagi. Somehow, I guess the physical building and its  physical appearance has some psychological effects on my wife's impression.   Despite the significant price differences, my wife refused to have her surgery done in Dreams.  The waiting time was definitely better due fewer crowds compared to Banobagi. The good doctor was somewhat uncomfortable with my presence when  assessing my wife's butt. He was worried that I would be uncomfortable with another man examining my wife's butt, so I waited outside the consultation room, while the ladies (Zoe & consultant) accompanied my wife.  After the examination, Zoe took the initiative to explain to me what actually transpired in the consult room and tried to comfort me by assuring me that the doctors here are medical professionals and had seen many other women, so my wife was another patient to him.   

The Korean speaking consultant did her summary and gave us the quotation.  The doctor's assessment of the eyelid surgery was similar to that of Banobagi.  However, he felt that it was not necessary for my wife to do the lipo as his assessment was that my wife's concerned area consists mainly of muscle tissue and not fats, so a lipo would not have any significant effects.  

Even though Dreams wasn't on my wife's radar, but the apparent extreme views between Dreams and Banobagi kind of perturbed the both of us.  Zoe suggested that since the assessment for eyelids are quite consistent, we moderate the need for hip surgery after hearing from the 3rd clinic - Regent.   

Eyelids - 5.5mil KRW (after discount and no addition charge for cc payment)
Hip - Not recommended

After the 2nd clinic, i was more convinced that Banobagi's price was more to max out their profit margin and to pay for their costs of staffing and building facility.  However, my wife would rather pay more for the comfort of mind (remember her seemingly psychological bias against Dreams) and she still want her hips to be done regardless.  So Dreams was out.

1st visit to Regent
Regent is walking distance from Dreams and it has very similar establishment with Banobagi in terms of their building and facility. The waiting time was decent as well.  They also have their Mandarin speaking consultants.  By then, it was already evening time and I was somewhat exhausted from all the walking and visitation.  I took the first opportunity from the consultant's comment that the doctor was uncomfortable with my presence, to rest.  As usual, the ladies accompanied my wife while the good doctor examined  my wife.    My wife and Zoe commented and joked about how exhausted the surgeon looked and how he seemed like he's going to faint anytime. 

After the consult, there was another astonishing news.  The surgeon explained that the hip lipo may be done but the effects would be limited because there are limited fats to be sucks out in the first place. But the desired result would be better than the original state.  But the surgeon refused to perform the surgery on the eyelid as he wasn't confident to make it to achieve my wife's desired outcome.  Here's the quote from Regent:

Eyelid - Not recommended
Hip - 3.5mil KRW (no additional charge for cc payment)

My wife was somewhat shaken after the Regent's assessment as her main concern was her eyelid and her hip was more a secondary "good to have" type of treatment.  With limited options, it seemed like we had no choice but to approach Banobagi and yet we had our reservation on their pricing especially on the 10% cc payment.  Zoe was patient with us throughout this while and even after spending the entire day with us.  At least, I am exhausted and my patience was running thin.  To cut the long story short within that hour, Zoe helped us to call Banobagi at least 3 times to fight for discounts and waiver of the 10%, because we were trying out various options - eye surgery at Banobagi and hip in Regent because it worked out to be cheaper.  

I think its worthwhile to mention the last  few calls made, to credit Zoe.  While waiting for consultant at Banobagi to get approval for 10% waiver, we got tired of waiting and because the consultant at Regent was somewhat pressing us for an answer too. I worked out that even with the 10% waiver at Banobagi, it would be slightly cheaper to perform at Regent, so I made the decision to end all the waiting nonsense and proceed to have eyelid at Banobagi and hip at Regent.  I requested Zoe to call Banobagi and inform them of our decision and enquire if the eyelid price would remain the same (because the "special price" by Banobagi was supposed to be a package deal - eyelid + hip, etc) Clearly, Zoe was somewhat reluctant to make that call because she made several calls to them previously fighting for more discount and at the end, we decided to just go with the eyelid surgery and ask for the same price.  Nonetheless, she made the call for us and secured the same price for the eyelid (with the 10% cc charge)


----------



## astroboy00

Pt 2 - cont from pt 1..

We could hear the Banobagi consultant screaming loudly over Zoe's phone - that's one.  

Next, when we proceed to sign for Regent's package, the consultant was happily explaining to us the various details and only then we realised that on top of the 3.5mil for the hip, we still need to pay for medical and the lipo suit - the suit by itself was already 220k KRW.  we felt cheated, because after factoring all the misc costs, the total cost ended up somewhat near to Banobagi's discounted cost if we take up the initial package. And we had to factor in my wife's different day and location of surgeries, initially that doesn't seems to be a problem because of the huge savings. But if the savings are marginally, there's really no point in doing 2 surgeries at different days and location.  While the consultant was still explaining details to us, Zoe noticed our body languages and glances to each other and stopped the consultant from going any further.   We explained to Zoe that we took up Regent mainly because we assumed their pricing was similar to Banobagi - inclusive all misc items & charges and now that Regent charges separately the misc items, it makes no sense to perform the surgeries at 2 different locations.  We felt for Zoe because I think we must be one of the most flickle minded client she ever encounter and to make her go through such an ordeal with consultant while representing us.  She was really uncomfortable at that moment because all of us were there including the consultant.  But to Zoe's credit, she represented us again and explained to the consultant at Regent that we wanted cancel our decision with them.  The consultant's face changed and tried to explained to us the cost of the suit was actually outside their hospital cost, etc and its not charged by them.  Regardless her explanation, we set our mind not to use Regent.  When the consultant realised that we are determine to end the deal, she made the decision - Regent would absorb the 220k!? Imagine the profit margin Regent is making that even the consultant has the power to absorb 220k?  But the 220k would be still paid to the outside vendor for the suit.  It just that we will pay 220k lesser to Regent - like a 220k discount from Regent.

The conditions of the deal at Regent were 2 folds - the consultant initially secured a slot for us on following Wed, 1230pm and 2ndly - the 220k discount from Regent.  Next, we had to rush back to Banobagi to make initial downpayment of 1mil KRW. Somehow, the Banobagi consultant was anxious and insisted that we made that payment on that same day to secure a slot for the following Monday.   Zoe accompanied us back to Banobagi - by then it was already passed 7pm, her husband joined us because both Zoe and her husband made dinner plans together but got delayed because of us. After making the payment, the in charge nurse informed us that as it was after their office hour, they were unable to access their system to check or book our schedule? Why make us pay in the first place? But they promised to inform us first thing on Monday morning of our schedule.

On Monday morning, Zoe contacted us and informed us that Banobagi gave us a slot at 4pm the same day.  We had some reservation on the alertness of the surgeon especially after their encounters at Regent (their observation on the surgeon's appearance)  Zoe contacted Banobagi and informed them of our concerns and request for change of schedule to either earlier slots or the next day morning.  Subsequently, Zoe informed us that Banobagi checked the doctor's schedule and assured us that the doctor's schedule for the day was not packed and he would have sufficient rest for my wife's ops.  To me, these are just marketing talks - once the money is being paid, we are basically at the clinic's mercy - in terms of scheduling.  But soon later, we received another call from Zoe to inform us that Banobagi for whatever reasons, changed my wife appointment to Tuesday morning which we readily accepted.


----------



## astroboy00

Pt 3 - cont from pt 2

On Tuesday, Zoe came to see my wife at Banobagi after her ops.  BTW, my wife commented that before the surgery, she had one last consult with the doctor and he seemed more friendly compared to the first time.  Also compared to her first 2 surgeries back in Singapore, she said that the services in Banobagi were way more professional and proper.  During the surgery, the same doctor tried to comfort and encourage her along.  Meanwhile, Zoe informed us that Regent wished to change our schedule from  Wed to Thurs.  We refused because we agreed to Wed because the follow up stitches removal was scheduled to be the following Saturday and the next day, Sunday would be our departure day.  So for the surgery to push back by a day means we would not have time for proper follow up.  Zoe again tried to explain our situation to Regent.  Over the phone, the consultant mentioned that she tried to push for Wed morning - before their official opening hours and for that to happen, she needed my wife to be there immediately to brief and to prep her.  So we rushed to Regent after my wife eyelid surgery from Banobagi.  While on our way there, Zoe's phone rang and we were informed of the bad news.  The morning surgery cannot take place and if my wife insist on getting the surgery done on Wed itself, it has to be the last surgery at 7pm!! Imagine the condition of the surgeon at 7pm?! 

While at Regent, the same consultant tried to persuade us to take the Thurs schedule or Wed despite our protests and insistence that we wanted the original schedule at 1230pm.  Of course, all these took place with Zoe as our interpreter and representative.   While we learnt that the surgery couldn't  take place as originally planned due to the administrative messed up, the same consultant made another surprising sweetener deal to make the reschedule appt less painful.  As a gesture of goodwill and acknowledgement that it was the hospital's mistake, they will give us the suit absolutely free.  Meaning we don't even need to pay for the 220k to the 3rd party vendor. The hospital will pay on our behalf.  That really have instantaneous effects on both of us. (Which means we got 440k discounts in total from the same consultant only) We began to explore the possibility of having the surgery on Thurs morning as proposed by them.  Once an agreement was made for Thursday morning surgery with the same follow up day on Saturday and as we were leaving the premise, the consultant gave another gesture of goodwill, on seeing my wife's swollen eye condition, she gave a bag full of pumpkin juices (meant for their eyelid patients) for my wife's consumption.  I guess such small gestures never fails to impress female customers.  ^ ^  BTW, we didn't receive any pumpkin juices from Banobagi! >o<!

On Wed, after my wife's hip surgery, Zoe was there at Regent. We asked for her help to flag a taxi for us and inform the driver of our hotel destination but it ended up she accompanied us back to our hotel too.  I was impressed with her on this. 

3rd visit to Banobagi
2 days after my wife's eyelid surgery, we noticed some scarring marks on her left eye and became concerned.  By the 3rd day, my wife contacted Zoe and requested her to arrange for a follow up consult with the doctor at Banobagi.  The follow up consult was originally planned for next Tuesday and from what I read from the forum, my impression was that such requests are usually turned down and they would usually say the standard replies - wait for few more days, etc etc.   On the 4th day (and a Friday) we visited Banobagi at the appointed time.  Zoe couldn't join us as it was a sudden request and she had other schedules for the day too.  But she made arrangement for the Mandarin speaking consultant at Banobagi to help us.  

The crowd was noticeably more compared to the last visit.  Alot more patients from PRC, probably because it was Friday.  We were ushered to the 3rd level - treatment area.  The nurses and the consultant immediately brought my wife to the treatment room to remove her stitches.  They mistook her follow up as stitches removal follow up. After the misunderstanding was cleared, the nurse and the consultant tried to explain to my wife that it was a natural phenomenon for such scarring and it takes a few days for the swelling to subside, etc.  But my wife insisted to have the doctor to have a look at her because the condition reminded her of her previous 2 unsuccessful surgeries. I was surprised that the doctor actually came down and examined my wife after some wait. My wife commented that he was friendly, patient and reassuring.  He was confident that the current scarring was caused by the swelling and that the fold should nicely heal.  I am a skeptic by nature and the doctor's words doesn't really mean anything until I actually see it happens.  To me, its probably part of the sales talks they acquired during their course of work.  But I guess my wife just need some form reassurance from the doctor.  For their reputation sake, I certainly do hope the 7.1mil KRW was well spent at Banobagi.


----------



## astroboy00

Pt 4 - cont from pt 3..

Collection of suit @ Regent
Regent initially promised a longer pant (up till knee cap) for my wife, the longer it is the more it cost.  But it turned out that it was shorter than what they promised.  But since its absolutely free and they gave a political correct reason for it, we didn't pursue the matter.  But upon Zoe's request, they gave another bag of pumpkin juice.

Day 8 - official follow up at Banobagi
The scar is still visible albeit its very much better compared to the first few days and before this revision surgery.  After the removal of stitches, the Mandarin consultant was polite as always and waited with us for the consult with the surgeon who operated on my wife.   The doctor was confident that the scar will fade away with time.  When we asked about the possibility of another revision if the scar is still visible, he strongly discouraged it and said that all his years of experiences in such surgery, my wife's case was pretty complicated and there was extensive damaged done by the previous surgeon and further revision may damage the tissue around the affected eyes.  

The surgeon was really patient when explaining to my wife, my guess is that the risk of bad reputation and to applease dissatisfied patient, especially one that paid 7.1mil KRW for not a 100% satisfied results.  Towards the end, the consultant encouraged to contact them via email or mobile contact (she provided her mobile contact) if we have further questions and requested my wife send her pics of her recovery to keep her informed.  

Concluding thoughts
I believe most  major clinics have mandarin speaking consultants to serve the huge China market.  So if you can understand Mandarin, the major clinics shouldn't be a problem for you. If you are strictly an English speaking person, best get a local interpreter. I would strongly recommend Zoe. I think we underpaid her for making her went through all those ordeals on our behalf.       

I tried to find out about this infamous "Mira" in Banobagi from the Mandarin speaking consultant.  Of course, I tried to be discrete when dishing out my information.  Though, I have no clue of who is this Mira but I learnt from the consultant that  nobody can speak decent English in Banobagi.  For those English email enquiries, the staff would take turn to answer.  Something I couldn't reconcile - they can't speak English but they could understand basic English in terms of reading and writing. For  for those of you who wish to email English enquiry to them - try to write simple English and be patient while waiting for their reply -Help them to help you.  My guess is that Mira doesn't understand most part of the conversation and hang up the call? It is most unfortunate they don't have English speaking consultant at this moment, perhaps if there is such an English market for them like China (for them to engage Mandarin speaking consultants), they may consider English speaking consultants.. 

Consultant are sales orientated and have the power to give discounts.  Be discerning, once you sign the deal - that goes your bargaining power.  Try to keep a "poker face" when negotiating for better discounts. One thing about my wife is that she couldn't hide her facial expression. If she is delighted / keen or unhappy or not interested, her expression could tell it all.  So if she is keen with the deal, the whole world could tell from her expression and body language and there goes our  bargaining power. 

For far the follow ups by Banobagi were better than what I expected.  I guess I formed some negative impression from reading the forums.  So I come to the conclusion that perhaps as long as you are still in Seoul, they would really provide the after care service - because there are potential patient waiting in the same room.  So if the ugly sights are being witnessed by potential patients, its bad business for them? 

Lastly, for those traveling first time to Seoul, the subway  system in Seoul have English written on their maps and is fairly easy to navigate through.  So moving from one place to another should be fairly easy as long you have a tourist map, easily obtainable from the hotel booth or at the airport terminal. 

Hope this helps.  Enjoy yr researches!


----------



## chairmanmeow

milyway said:


> Awww...Everything will turn out alright for us, ya? Do you have a clinic in mind? I was thinking of Jewelry because they open up the eyes though one of the patients look "surprised"



I honestly think Jewelry's results are horrible. They look so obviously unnatural and identical to me. To each their own I guess.


----------



## chairmanmeow

Hey astroboy, thanks for your experience and the tips! Best of luck to your wife in her healing and I wish the best for her.


----------



## SassyChic09

milyway said:


> Welcome back, Sassy. Looking forward to your review. You are ok now?


 
*Thanks. I have a problem sending my message up here lately. I wrote my story 5x and trying to post up but it doesn't let me and I don't know what's the problem is. I mean I sat for an hour to write then can't send it and each day I have to rewrite it. To keep it short, I do my surgery done at Banobagi for eye revision and nostrils base reduction. It was a little better than what I started but not the result I wanted. They gave me a little cross eye look right now and my left eye is more open then the right a little bit. It show the whole eyeball on the left, which gave me a shocking, staring look. Hate it. My nose is not that much different. I mean my families and friends cannot tell the different. I felt the pain during the proceduce. It was the worse experience ever! I felt like i got torture alive! Dr. Lee have to surgery me twice in 7 days on my eyes! *

*Now I have to wait another 2 months to see how everything are. I bet the doctor won't corrected for free. Like all others, they just want money. I was disappointed that the consultation was only 2-3 minutes long and the rest you have to talk to the doctor assistance if you have question. *


----------



## SassyChic09

*I got back from Korea about 2 months ago and still recover from nostrils base reduction and eyes revisionn with Dr. Lee at Banobagi. Like Astroboy, I choose Banobagi bec they have few compliants. Here is my story:
I was scheduled consultation with Dr. Joung for the eye revision but he couldn't do fat grafting for the eyes so I went with Dr. Lee for both eyes and nose. To fix my eyes, I need the fold to be lower but I also want lateral and epi done to make my eyes bigger. Since the doctor said my case is hard, he said I just need to lower the crease down and I don't need lateral and epi. First time I heard about the fat grafting on the eyes but I came too far to back out. I stay only 11 days in Seoul and I'm on the second day already for consultation. I was disappointed that the consutation with the doctor was only 2-4 minutes. I have questions to ask and I want me to talk to Mira insteady. She told me what I need and what I don't need like she's a doctor. Anyway I got the surgery schedule the next day. 

Because 2 days gone by already so I didn't consult with other clinics. I had surveyed the last 2 years online. Anyway the surgery was so painful. I felt when Dr. Lee cut my eyelids and felt the burning in my stomach when he do a spoon size fat removal on my lower stomach. I felt when he sticked the tub in my skin in and out 5 times. I was so burning like burn alive. I'm constantly asking for more medication in my IV. He tried to do the surgery fast and ignore me but he couln't keep me quiet, so he told the assistance to give me more medication. Beside that, everything goes well. Healing was good. 

Check up on the 7 days and I told Mira and Dr. Lee I'm not satisfy with my eyes bec it's still lôok small for my face and my nostrils still big. Mira told me that if he do smaller than it's look fake and it fit for my face already. The thing is it's only 10% better. Couldn't even tell that much different. I mean my friends and families cannot tell the different. M&#7881;ra know that I want the lateral done so she charge me full price even I pay cash. She did make me pay 10% tax. Normally if you pay cash then you don't have to pay 10% tax and 2nd surgery is always cheaper but she twisted her words and told me it's more.  I said it's not my fault that the doctor doesn't do it the first time. Anyway time is running out so I agreed to pay for it to get it done. He still not agree to redo my nose smaller. Dr. Lee surgery me on the same day. 

Two days after 2nd surgery, Dr. Lee apologized to me that my eyes actually look better now with the lateral done and he's sorry that he didn't recommanded the first time around. My eyes actually look a little longer. I went back to U.S without remove stitches and have a hard time finding the right doctor to remove it bec the lateral stitches are so tiny and tight. Took me to see 3 doctors in half a day to remove those. I was scare to death that I have to fly to Korea just to remove the stitches.

Anyway my friends got his nose done with the same doctor and he was screaming bec he felt when his nose got hammered like 10 times. I could hear him from the recovery room. He said it was the worst experience ever. Anyway I send the recovery pics to mira and asked her why I have a little cross eye on my left eye and that it's open more then the right side but they told me to wait for another 2 months and said it healed beautifully. I know if it's not what I wanted then he's not going to fix it for free. No doctor over would. It's all down to money. *


----------



## chairmanmeow

SassyChic09 said:


> *I got back from Korea about 2 months ago and still recover from nostrils base reduction and eyes revisionn with Dr. Lee at Banobagi. Like Astroboy, I choose Banobagi bec they have few compliants. Here is my story:
> I was scheduled consultation with Dr. Joung for the eye revision but he couldn't do fat grafting for the eyes so I went with Dr. Lee for both eyes and nose. To fix my eyes, I need the fold to be lower but I also want lateral and epi done to make my eyes bigger. Since the doctor said my case is hard, he said I just need to lower the crease down and I don't need lateral and epi. First time I heard about the fat grafting on the eyes but I came too far to back out. I stay only 11 days in Seoul and I'm on the second day already for consultation. I was disappointed that the consutation with the doctor was only 2-4 minutes. I have questions to ask and I want me to talk to Mira insteady. She told me what I need and what I don't need like she's a doctor. Anyway I got the surgery schedule the next day.
> 
> Because 2 days gone by already so I didn't consult with other clinics. I had surveyed the last 2 years online. Anyway the surgery was so painful. I felt when Dr. Lee cut my eyelids and felt the burning in my stomach when he do a spoon size fat removal on my lower stomach. I felt when he sticked the tub in my skin in and out 5 times. I was so burning like burn alive. I'm constantly asking for more medication in my IV. He tried to do the surgery fast and ignore me but he couln't keep me quiet, so he told the assistance to give me more medication. Beside that, everything goes well. Healing was good.
> 
> Check up on the 7 days and I told Mira and Dr. Lee I'm not satisfy with my eyes bec it's still lôok small for my face and my nostrils still big. Mira told me that if he do smaller than it's look fake and it fit for my face already. The thing is it's only 10% better. Couldn't even tell that much different. I mean my friends and families cannot tell the different. M&#7881;ra know that I want the lateral done so she charge me full price even I pay cash. She did make me pay 10% tax. Normally if you pay cash then you don't have to pay 10% tax and 2nd surgery is always cheaper but she twisted her words and told me it's more.  I said it's not my fault that the doctor doesn't do it the first time. Anyway time is running out so I agreed to pay for it to get it done. He still not agree to redo my nose smaller. Dr. Lee surgery me on the same day.
> 
> Two days after 2nd surgery, Dr. Lee apologized to me that my eyes actually look better now with the lateral done and he's sorry that he didn't recommanded the first time around. My eyes actually look a little longer. I went back to U.S without remove stitches and have a hard time finding the right doctor to remove it bec the lateral stitches are so tiny and tight. Took me to see 3 doctors in half a day to remove those. I was scare to death that I have to fly to Korea just to remove the stitches.
> 
> Anyway my friends got his nose done with the same doctor and he was screaming bec he felt when his nose got hammered like 10 times. I could hear him from the recovery room. He said it was the worst experience ever. Anyway I send the recovery pics to mira and asked her why I have a little cross eye on my left eye and that it's open more then the right side but they told me to wait for another 2 months and said it healed beautifully. I know if it's not what I wanted then he's not going to fix it for free. No doctor over would. It's all down to money. *



Wait, why did he take out fat from you? Was it for eyelid revision?


----------



## milyway

SassyChic09 said:


> *I got back from Korea about 2 months ago and still recover from nostrils base reduction and eyes revisionn with Dr. Lee at Banobagi. Like Astroboy, I choose Banobagi bec they have few compliants. Here is my story:
> I was scheduled consultation with Dr. Joung for the eye revision but he couldn't do fat grafting for the eyes so I went with Dr. Lee for both eyes and nose. To fix my eyes, I need the fold to be lower but I also want lateral and epi done to make my eyes bigger. Since the doctor said my case is hard, he said I just need to lower the crease down and I don't need lateral and epi. First time I heard about the fat grafting on the eyes but I came too far to back out. I stay only 11 days in Seoul and I'm on the second day already for consultation. I was disappointed that the consutation with the doctor was only 2-4 minutes. I have questions to ask and I want me to talk to Mira insteady. She told me what I need and what I don't need like she's a doctor. Anyway I got the surgery schedule the next day.
> 
> Because 2 days gone by already so I didn't consult with other clinics. I had surveyed the last 2 years online. Anyway the surgery was so painful. I felt when Dr. Lee cut my eyelids and felt the burning in my stomach when he do a spoon size fat removal on my lower stomach. I felt when he sticked the tub in my skin in and out 5 times. I was so burning like burn alive. I'm constantly asking for more medication in my IV. He tried to do the surgery fast and ignore me but he couln't keep me quiet, so he told the assistance to give me more medication. Beside that, everything goes well. Healing was good.
> 
> Check up on the 7 days and I told Mira and Dr. Lee I'm not satisfy with my eyes bec it's still lôok small for my face and my nostrils still big. Mira told me that if he do smaller than it's look fake and it fit for my face already. The thing is it's only 10% better. Couldn't even tell that much different. I mean my friends and families cannot tell the different. M&#7881;ra know that I want the lateral done so she charge me full price even I pay cash. She did make me pay 10% tax. Normally if you pay cash then you don't have to pay 10% tax and 2nd surgery is always cheaper but she twisted her words and told me it's more.  I said it's not my fault that the doctor doesn't do it the first time. Anyway time is running out so I agreed to pay for it to get it done. He still not agree to redo my nose smaller. Dr. Lee surgery me on the same day.
> 
> Two days after 2nd surgery, Dr. Lee apologized to me that my eyes actually look better now with the lateral done and he's sorry that he didn't recommanded the first time around. My eyes actually look a little longer. I went back to U.S without remove stitches and have a hard time finding the right doctor to remove it bec the lateral stitches are so tiny and tight. Took me to see 3 doctors in half a day to remove those. I was scare to death that I have to fly to Korea just to remove the stitches.
> 
> Anyway my friends got his nose done with the same doctor and he was screaming bec he felt when his nose got hammered like 10 times. I could hear him from the recovery room. He said it was the worst experience ever. Anyway I send the recovery pics to mira and asked her why I have a little cross eye on my left eye and that it's open more then the right side but they told me to wait for another 2 months and said it healed beautifully. I know if it's not what I wanted then he's not going to fix it for free. No doctor over would. It's all down to money. *



It is not normal to feel pain during surgery, maybe the doc did  not give enough anaesthetic?


----------



## chairmanmeow

She may be more sensitive to pain


----------



## SassyChic09

chairmanmeow said:


> Wait, why did he take out fat from you? Was it for eyelid revision?



Yes I got the eye revision. But my left eye crease is a little deeper n bigger than the right.


----------



## SassyChic09

milyway said:


> It is not normal to feel pain during surgery, maybe the doc did  not give enough anaesthetic?



It wasn't enought anesthetic. That is why the plastic surgery over there is cheap. They will not put u to sleep unless u got work on most of your body. I mean it was painful. Anyone know anywhere with doctor good for eye revision?


----------



## SassyChic09

chairmanmeow said:


> She may be more sensitive to pain



I wasn't the only one screaming during the procedure. Others told me it was the worst experience ever. The girl have to give me more medication.


----------



## JuicyME

Sassygirl,

Did you mention about the lack of anesthesia and how painful the surgery was? That's CRAZY!! I guess I was very lucky for not feeling anything during the surgery. OMG. 

Does this happen to everyone???? 
The doctor specifically told me that he had to put so much extra IV sedation in me because I kept waking up easily... 

O_O


----------



## chairmanmeow

Eyelid surgery doesn't really require iv sedation. I just got local anesthetic and it was fine. You probably didn't go to a reputable clinic.


----------



## chairmanmeow

chairmanmeow said:


> Eyelid surgery doesn't really require iv sedation. I just got local anesthetic and it was fine. You probably didn't go to a reputable clinic.



So I rereAd my post and thought it came off as a little blunt lol. I didn't mean it that way. I am Just wondering if the clinic might have been relatively new and I inexperienced. I personally don't like IV sedation cause it makes me feel all trippy and weird and doesn't calm me down at all. I am going to try to opt for no sedation for my revision but we will see what they say


----------



## milyway

chairmanmeow said:


> Eyelid surgery doesn't really require iv sedation. I just got local anesthetic and it was fine. You probably didn't go to a reputable clinic.





She went to banobagi.


----------



## milyway

SassyChic09 said:


> Yes I got the eye revision. But my left eye crease is a little deeper n bigger than the right.



Maybe it is just the swell, give it 2 months and maybe both will be same....


----------



## girlgamerx

Hey Sassy, I was wondering if you could possibly post before and after pics of the healing process. I was actually thinking of going to banobagi but now I'm scared to even go. I just want to find a good doctor but its so hard not living there and not knowing who is good and bad. The clinics on the forums seem limited and its hard to know what is true on the internet. =( I'm wondering if there are good doctors in korea that arent mentioned on these forums. It seems as though the ones that are most mentioned are the ones capable of speaking some sort of english. If anyone has any pictures or stories that would be willing to share with me that would really really help me in determining who to consult with. Thank you in advance. I just want to have my eyes fixed and feel normal again. Please send me a message


----------



## sweethunter15

FOR ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING MY EXPERIENCE, ASK ME VIA TUMBLR!!! I CAN ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE! THANKS!! ANY QUESTIONS ARE WELCOME 
http://kplastic.tumblr.com/


----------



## chairmanmeow

girlgamerx said:


> Hey Sassy, I was wondering if you could possibly post before and after pics of the healing process. I was actually thinking of going to banobagi but now I'm scared to even go. I just want to find a good doctor but its so hard not living there and not knowing who is good and bad. The clinics on the forums seem limited and its hard to know what is true on the internet. =( I'm wondering if there are good doctors in korea that arent mentioned on these forums. It seems as though the ones that are most mentioned are the ones capable of speaking some sort of english. If anyone has any pictures or stories that would be willing to share with me that would really really help me in determining who to consult with. Thank you in advance. I just want to have my eyes fixed and feel normal again. Please send me a message



Hey,
I believe Apgujeong Seoul Plastic Surgery is really good, as well as IOU. Another good clinic who specializes in revisions is Bandoeye. I would also check out Sehyun Clinic too.


----------



## nkr

chairmanmeow said:


> Hey,
> I believe Apgujeong Seoul Plastic Surgery is really good, as well as IOU. Another good clinic who specializes in revisions is Bandoeye. I would also check out Sehyun Clinic too.



I was looking through the forum when I saw this thread. 

Do you have links to these 2 clinics (Apgujeong and Sehyun)?


----------



## chairmanmeow

nkr said:


> I was looking through the forum when I saw this thread.
> 
> Do you have links to these 2 clinics (Apgujeong and Sehyun)?



asps.co.kr and I don't know Sehyun. I'm not at my korean keyboard atm.


----------



## chairmanmeow

chairmanmeow said:


> asps.co.kr and I don't know Sehyun. I'm not at my korean keyboard atm.



It's sh-clinic.co.kr


----------



## gecko

SassyChic09 said:


> *Thanks. I have a problem sending my message up here lately. I wrote my story 5x and trying to post up but it doesn't let me and I don't know what's the problem is. I mean I sat for an hour to write then can't send it and each day I have to rewrite it. To keep it short, I do my surgery done at Banobagi for eye revision and nostrils base reduction. It was a little better than what I started but not the result I wanted. They gave me a little cross eye look right now and my left eye is more open then the right a little bit. It show the whole eyeball on the left, which gave me a shocking, staring look. Hate it. My nose is not that much different. I mean my families and friends cannot tell the different. I felt the pain during the proceduce. It was the worse experience ever! I felt like i got torture alive! Dr. Lee have to surgery me twice in 7 days on my eyes! *
> 
> *Now I have to wait another 2 months to see how everything are. I bet the doctor won't corrected for free. Like all others, they just want money. I was disappointed that the consultation was only 2-3 minutes long and the rest you have to talk to the doctor assistance if you have question. *



eek! I consulted with dr lee too for eye and nose surgery. But I think I'm not doing nose with them now, cos I feel that their 'after' noses are too western and big?
He recommended incision surgery for my eyes, but since i didn't want that, I asked the consultant to let us see the other eyelid doctor who specialises in double suture non-incisional method. Although he was a little arrogant in his speech, he seems to have enough experience with the method, and he said that i was suitable for non-incisional. unsure of whether to go with bano now though, from your horrible reports...


----------



## clokitty

milyway said:


> Oh, it's the outer side of the eye you mean, right? Does it make your eyes longer? Is it obvious?  Anyway, don't go to Teiums because someone ended up with one eye big and one eye small and her eyes got messed up too. Now I am starting to be afraid of these korean clinics....


Is it real? I'm planning to go teuimps for my eyelid surgery... Oh gosh... What happen to the girl? Can you tell me in detail? And I see that you cut out item from your list too. I rmb u stated that it was a good one ?


----------



## Bwei

I done my revision eyelid yesterday in banobagi with dr. Jeong. [my eng is poor sorry if you can't understand my broken english]
Before the consultation, my Chinese translator  told me that I might not get the surgery because dr. Jeong is reputable for his straight replies means he could reject to do my revision if he think mine is hopeless.
Luckily he didn't reject my case and only my right eye have to do surgery so the cost is much more lower than I thought.  During the consult, he said he Will do  levator muscle operation and might take some fats through my back ear to transfer to my eyelid but during the surgery, he did muscle adjustment only.

The whole process for me is painless!!in fact, i felt  in "heaven" for the first 10minutes with wonder hallucinations^_^  due to the drug injection~ after that, I can only feel the doctor hand is fixing my eyelid and keep asking me to open and close my eyes .

I satisfied with the results after the surgery because I am able to blink and open my eye without using my forehead muscle that lift up my forehead which makes me look older with the wrinkles. Today I look like an alien with one bruises and normal eye since I did one side only.  But I truly believe that my eyelid will be better than before. Will update after the stiches is remove.


----------



## chairmanmeow

Bwei said:


> I done my revision eyelid yesterday in banobagi with dr. Jeong. [my eng is poor sorry if you can't understand my broken english]
> Before the consultation, my Chinese translator  told me that I might not get the surgery because dr. Jeong is reputable for his straight replies means he could reject to do my revision if he think mine is hopeless.
> Luckily he didn't reject my case and only my right eye have to do surgery so the cost is much more lower than I thought.  During the consult, he said he Will do  levator muscle operation and might take some fats through my back ear to transfer to my eyelid but during the surgery, he did muscle adjustment only.
> 
> The whole process for me is painless!!in fact, i felt  in "heaven" for the first 10minutes with wonder hallucinations^_^  due to the drug injection~ after that, I can only feel the doctor hand is fixing my eyelid and keep asking me to open and close my eyes .
> 
> I satisfied with the results after the surgery because I am able to blink and open my eye without using my forehead muscle that lift up my forehead which makes me look older with the wrinkles. Today I look like an alien with one bruises and normal eye since I did one side only.  But I truly believe that my eyelid will be better than before. Will update after the stiches is remove.



Is it necessary in eyelid revisions to have fat extracted? How do they know where to take out fat? I'm a very skinny person and could use all the fat I do have, so I don't really like the idea.


----------



## lovepurse20111

revision2011 said:


> Thanks Sassy!
> My eyelids don't look like those before pics on the Bangobagi website. I didn't have my epi done. I see that Bandoeyes clinic has more complicated eyelid revision cases.
> www.bandoeyeps.com/bbs.php?table=bna&p=1
> 
> I'm going to email and send my pics to Bangobagi and Bandoeyes. Worries, How much did Dr Cho quote you on the eyelid revision?


Hello 
Can you please let me know if you have visited Dr. Cho Inchang for an eyelid revision?
I need to know how good of a doctor he is. Thank you!


----------



## SassyChic09

lovepurse20111 said:


> Hello
> Can you please let me know if you have visited Dr. Cho Inchang for an eyelid revision?
> I need to know how good of a doctor he is. Thank you!



I didn't have consultation with Dr. Cho. I didn't like his before n after pics and his price is high too.


----------



## SassyChic09

Bwei said:


> I done my revision eyelid yesterday in banobagi with dr. Jeong. [my eng is poor sorry if you can't understand my broken english]
> Before the consultation, my Chinese translator  told me that I might not get the surgery because dr. Jeong is reputable for his straight replies means he could reject to do my revision if he think mine is hopeless.
> Luckily he didn't reject my case and only my right eye have to do surgery so the cost is much more lower than I thought.  During the consult, he said he Will do  levator muscle operation and might take some fats through my back ear to transfer to my eyelid but during the surgery, he did muscle adjustment only.
> 
> The whole process for me is painless!!in fact, i felt  in "heaven" for the first 10minutes with wonder hallucinations^_^  due to the drug injection~ after that, I can only feel the doctor hand is fixing my eyelid and keep asking me to open and close my eyes .
> 
> I satisfied with the results after the surgery because I am able to blink and open my eye without using my forehead muscle that lift up my forehead which makes me look older with the wrinkles. Today I look like an alien with one bruises and normal eye since I did one side only.  But I truly believe that my eyelid will be better than before. Will update after the stiches is remove.



I did scheduled with Dr. Joung but he refused me bec he said he can't do the fat grafting. N i thought he specialized in it. Luckily dr. Lee can do it, if not I don't know who to look for. My left eye is still bigger n rounder than my right eye. But my friend have revision with Dr. Joung but the stitches is sloppy. It zig zag. His eye is one bigger than the other too.


----------



## SassyChic09

gecko said:


> eek! I consulted with dr lee too for eye and nose surgery. But I think I'm not doing nose with them now, cos I feel that their 'after' noses are too western and big?
> He recommended incision surgery for my eyes, but since i didn't want that, I asked the consultant to let us see the other eyelid doctor who specialises in double suture non-incisional method. Although he was a little arrogant in his speech, he seems to have enough experience with the method, and he said that i was suitable for non-incisional. unsure of whether to go with bano now though, from your horrible reports...




I guess everyone face n tolerance is different so u can try. Why why every doctors have pros n cons n it is like lottery pick. It can look good on one person doesn't mean on everyone.


----------



## Purple_girlie

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.


Dear eyelid revision member,

I am really glad i found your post! I got my first eyelid surgery done by Dr Charles Lee too, and he did a really bad job. It looks really round, creases are set too high, and looks  very unnatural. It has been two years since the surgery, and i am thinking of doing a revision. Can you please kindly email your before and after eye photos to my personal email. It's xxx . Thank you very much !!!


----------



## SassyChic09

Thanks for the info. I didn't like the before n after pics at Bandoeye. Also hear pro n con from dr. Cho. I might give it another chance.


----------



## missliang

Hi,I'm a new member seeking information for eyelid surgery reconstruction. Has anyone experienced an unsatisfactory post-surgery result and managed to make a successful reconstruction surgery? Is it possible that the double eyelid surgery with fullincision method can be redone? I'm very dissapointed w/ my result...I had the surgery on 6 dec 2011 and asked for a tapered crease...but what happened instead is the inner corner is still higher than outer corner...it looks more like parallel to one another. I also wanted to lower my inner corner,but then my crease line became very deep and unnatural, bcos my surgeon cut too much skin and fat,it also left scar which looks very visible,deep and not flat. If anyone has any information about this, I am deeply grateful as this is very important to me...especially worries,sassychic09,bwei and others member in here who ever done revision,plis sharing thank u


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> hi dear,frds this is all my current photo recoverage stage...pls advise
> thank you...



i think your eyes looks great. maybe it still looks unnatural because it is still swelling. its only 3 months after operation isnt it? for the swelling to go off you'll need 6 to 12 months no? i did mine 2 months ago.now i think it's too low. thinking of going for revision to make it higher -.-


----------



## cherryzz

Worries, i think your eyes looks great. maybe it still looks unnatural because it is still swelling. its only 3 months after operation isnt it? for the swelling to go off you'll need 6 to 12 months no? i did mine 2 months ago.now i think it's too low. thinking of going for revision to make it higher -.-


----------



## SassyChic09

Worries,

From looking at the pics, your eyes look pretty good n even. You should c the result at 3 months. My eye revision is also 3 months too n all the swelling are gone. I have a medium fold but my left side is a little higher than the right which make my left bigger n rounder than my right eye. Not what I wanted but better than before the fix. The doctor didn't make my eye bigger like I wanted. I have two eye surgeries in 7 days. The second time is  to make my eyes longer but I can c my scar on the right eye visible.


----------



## Dbqueen

astroboy00 said:


> Pt 4 - cont from pt 3..
> 
> Collection of suit @ Regent
> Regent initially promised a longer pant (up till knee cap) for my wife, the longer it is the more it cost. But it turned out that it was shorter than what they promised. But since its absolutely free and they gave a political correct reason for it, we didn't pursue the matter. But upon Zoe's request, they gave another bag of pumpkin juice.
> 
> Day 8 - official follow up at Banobagi
> The scar is still visible albeit its very much better compared to the first few days and before this revision surgery. After the removal of stitches, the Mandarin consultant was polite as always and waited with us for the consult with the surgeon who operated on my wife. The doctor was confident that the scar will fade away with time. When we asked about the possibility of another revision if the scar is still visible, he strongly discouraged it and said that all his years of experiences in such surgery, my wife's case was pretty complicated and there was extensive damaged done by the previous surgeon and further revision may damage the tissue around the affected eyes.
> 
> The surgeon was really patient when explaining to my wife, my guess is that the risk of bad reputation and to applease dissatisfied patient, especially one that paid 7.1mil KRW for not a 100% satisfied results. Towards the end, the consultant encouraged to contact them via email or mobile contact (she provided her mobile contact) if we have further questions and requested my wife send her pics of her recovery to keep her informed.
> 
> Concluding thoughts
> I believe most major clinics have mandarin speaking consultants to serve the huge China market. So if you can understand Mandarin, the major clinics shouldn't be a problem for you. If you are strictly an English speaking person, best get a local interpreter. I would strongly recommend Zoe. I think we underpaid her for making her went through all those ordeals on our behalf.
> 
> I tried to find out about this infamous "Mira" in Banobagi from the Mandarin speaking consultant. Of course, I tried to be discrete when dishing out my information. Though, I have no clue of who is this Mira but I learnt from the consultant that nobody can speak decent English in Banobagi. For those English email enquiries, the staff would take turn to answer. Something I couldn't reconcile - they can't speak English but they could understand basic English in terms of reading and writing. For for those of you who wish to email English enquiry to them - try to write simple English and be patient while waiting for their reply -Help them to help you. My guess is that Mira doesn't understand most part of the conversation and hang up the call? It is most unfortunate they don't have English speaking consultant at this moment, perhaps if there is such an English market for them like China (for them to engage Mandarin speaking consultants), they may consider English speaking consultants..
> 
> Consultant are sales orientated and have the power to give discounts. Be discerning, once you sign the deal - that goes your bargaining power. Try to keep a "poker face" when negotiating for better discounts. One thing about my wife is that she couldn't hide her facial expression. If she is delighted / keen or unhappy or not interested, her expression could tell it all. So if she is keen with the deal, the whole world could tell from her expression and body language and there goes our bargaining power.
> 
> For far the follow ups by Banobagi were better than what I expected. I guess I formed some negative impression from reading the forums. So I come to the conclusion that perhaps as long as you are still in Seoul, they would really provide the after care service - because there are potential patient waiting in the same room. So if the ugly sights are being witnessed by potential patients, its bad business for them?
> 
> Lastly, for those traveling first time to Seoul, the subway system in Seoul have English written on their maps and is fairly easy to navigate through. So moving from one place to another should be fairly easy as long you have a tourist map, easily obtainable from the hotel booth or at the airport terminal.
> 
> Hope this helps. Enjoy yr researches!


 

Hey Astroboy, good job and what a great husband you are indeed! May your wife be appreciative and a speedy recovery to her! I'm heading for a suture-double eyelid and breast augmentation but doubt my hubby is as supportive and helpful as you...haha!


----------



## astroboy00

Dbqueen said:


> Hey Astroboy, good job and what a great husband you are indeed! May your wife be appreciative and a speedy recovery to her! I'm heading for a suture-double eyelid and breast augmentation but doubt my hubby is as supportive and helpful as you...haha!


 
Hi Dbqueen,

Thks, we wish you a successful and speedy surgery too!  Just a quick update, true to the good doctor's advice, my wife's scar healed nicely.  She is very pleased with her eyes now without having to spend much time to make her eyes look normal. So I guess, the $$ spent in Banobagi was worth it though it was costly. 

cheers to all.


----------



## lovepurse20111

astroboy00 said:


> Hi Dbqueen,
> 
> Thks, we wish you a successful and speedy surgery too!  Just a quick update, true to the good doctor's advice, my wife's scar healed nicely.  She is very pleased with her eyes now without having to spend much time to make her eyes look normal. So I guess, the $$ spent in Banobagi was worth it though it was costly.
> 
> cheers to all.


Astroboy00

Can you please tell me about your wife's story? Can I chat with you offline?
Thanks

Lynn


----------



## lovepurse20111

astroboy00 said:


> Hi Dbqueen,
> 
> Thks, we wish you a successful and speedy surgery too!  Just a quick update, true to the good doctor's advice, my wife's scar healed nicely.  She is very pleased with her eyes now without having to spend much time to make her eyes look normal. So I guess, the $$ spent in Banobagi was worth it though it was costly.
> 
> cheers to all.


Astroyboy00

Can you give me zoe's contact info?
May I have your email address please?


Lynn.


----------



## pootie

missliang said:


> Hi,I'm a new member seeking information for eyelid surgery reconstruction. Has anyone experienced an unsatisfactory post-surgery result and managed to make a successful reconstruction surgery? Is it possible that the double eyelid surgery with fullincision method can be redone? I'm very dissapointed w/ my result...I had the surgery on 6 dec 2011 and asked for a tapered crease...but what happened instead is the inner corner is still higher than outer corner...it looks more like parallel to one another. I also wanted to lower my inner corner,but then my crease line became very deep and unnatural, bcos my surgeon cut too much skin and fat,it also left scar which looks very visible,deep and not flat. If anyone has any information about this, I am deeply grateful as this is very important to me...especially worries,sassychic09,bwei and others member in here who ever done revision,plis sharing thank u


hi, im so sorry you are in this situation.  i can empathize because i think your story is very similar to mine.  i had a revision done in korea and now it is much better... not perfect, but still much improved.  i would rather speak privately than on a public forum so if you or anyone who is interested can contact me (not sure if this is possible), i can give more details.   good luck to all who are planning on a revision.


----------



## lovepurse20111

Purple_girlie said:


> Dear eyelid revision member,
> 
> I am really glad i found your post! I got my first eyelid surgery done by Dr Charles Lee too, and he did a really bad job. It looks really round, creases are set too high, and looks  very unnatural. It has been two years since the surgery, and i am thinking of doing a revision. Can you please kindly email your before and after eye photos to my personal email. It's xxx . Thank you very much !!!


Purple_girlie

Can you please email me before and after pictures   
Thank you,

Lynn


----------



## Worries

SassyChic09 said:
			
		

> Worries,
> 
> From looking at the pics, your eyes look pretty good n even. You should c the result at 3 months. My eye revision is also 3 months too n all the swelling are gone. I have a medium fold but my left side is a little higher than the right which make my left bigger n rounder than my right eye. Not what I wanted but better than before the fix. The doctor didn't make my eye bigger like I wanted. I have two eye surgeries in 7 days. The second time is  to make my eyes longer but I can c my scar on the right eye visible.



Hi Sassy,

Sorry for my late reply, I was busy with my job wasn't really in eyelid thread for the past mths. Only manage to browse though 
Nose thread when I have time... But not often also.. 

Today happens to drop by this thread n saw ur quote MSG so I look though ur previous post to see how ur experience with banobagi .. Really feel sorry abt wat u had gone through.. Omg it's really scary.. 
Thought they r banobagi drs was really gd in there skill n after service.. However y isn't u choose Dr Park for eyelid ?Heard he is eyelid revision specialist..

U should be 3-mths post ops Le right?
How's your recovery? I'm 8 mths post ops
For me I'm 60-70% satisfy not really 100% because my scar line is obvious as my eyelid develop hypertropic scar although it's already subside but still can see if get a closer look. I can't blame Dr Kim coz it my own body issue, hence i went for my revision that time im only 4mths post ops,not really fully recover... I believe Dr kim byung gun, also did his best le. He manage to lower down my Crease from 10mm to 5mm even though I wish he could give me a much lower crease. 

 I can't complain much cause my case was a complicated revision, however I believe there is room for improvements de.
Initially I'm thinking of doing a nose job due to my epi was alittle too pointy im afraid it might pull off if i got a nose implant so Now I'm looking at an Epi Reversal as its really look too unnatural for me....


----------



## chairmanmeow

Does anyone have any tips for haggling prices down? Also, how much did everyone pay for their eyelid revision (incision revision preferably)?


----------



## astroboy00

lovepurse20111 said:


> Astroboy00
> 
> Can you please tell me about your wife's story? Can I chat with you offline?
> Thanks
> 
> Lynn


 
Hi Lynn,

I shared about our experiences when we were in Seoul sometime in 2nd week Dec 2011. You can try to look out there.  

Zoe's email is clinickorea@gmail.com.  As for her mobile contact, I think its better if you ask her for it.  I am not sure if I could provide any helps but my email is xxx


----------



## Sadeyes

Hi all,
I am new to this forum.  I wanted to ask if there is anyone out there who has had experience with lowering a high crease?  I just had a consult with Dr. Kim in LA and he said my situation would be tough because I do not have much fat and little skin.  My crease is set at 10mm! Dr. Kim could not guarentee me anything.  I've been so depressed for the last six months that I don't look forward to anything anymore.  Anyone with any advice? Please?? I can't believe I did this to myself.  

Thank you all.


----------



## Sadeyes

pootie said:


> hi, im so sorry you are in this situation. i can empathize because i think your story is very similar to mine. i had a revision done in korea and now it is much better... not perfect, but still much improved. i would rather speak privately than on a public forum so if you or anyone who is interested can contact me (not sure if this is possible), i can give more details. good luck to all who are planning on a revision.


 

I would love to hear about your revision.  How can I contact you? Since I am new, I don't think anyone can PM me.  My email is xxx

BWEI,
What exactly did you have done to your eyes again?


----------



## Sadeyes

astroboy00 said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> I shared about our experiences when we were in Seoul sometime in 2nd week Dec 2011. You can try to look out there.
> 
> Zoe's email is clinickorea@gmail.com. As for her mobile contact, I think its better if you ask her for it. I am not sure if I could provide any helps but my email is xxx


 
Hello astroboy,
I, too, would like to hear about what your wife did to her eyes.  Is it okay for me to contact you as well?  Otherwise, my email is xxx.  Thanks.


----------



## pootie

Sadeyes said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum.  I wanted to ask if there is anyone out there who has had experience with lowering a high crease?  I just had a consult with Dr. Kim in LA and he said my situation would be tough because I do not have much fat and little skin.  My crease is set at 10mm! Dr. Kim could not guarentee me anything.  I've been so depressed for the last six months that I don't look forward to anything anymore.  Anyone with any advice? Please?? I can't believe I did this to myself.
> 
> Thank you all.


Sadeyes,
Who did you go to for your original surgery?  I had mine done in the states and went to korea for a revision.  I was seeking to get mine lowered as well.   I went through years of frustration and isolation before deciding to revise.  I consulted with every promising dr I could think of in the US and even consulted with KKim before i made my choice to go to korea.  I know exactly how it feels to be in your situation.  I am recovering now and feeling much better...  I can give you more info about my story, would it be ok to email you?


----------



## pootie

sadeyes,
i did send a message to your email address.. if you want to ask anything please reply back to my personal email!


----------



## Sadeyes

pootie said:


> Sadeyes,
> Who did you go to for your original surgery?  I had mine done in the states and went to korea for a revision.  I was seeking to get mine lowered as well.   I went through years of frustration and isolation before deciding to revise.  I consulted with every promising dr I could think of in the US and even consulted with KKim before i made my choice to go to korea.  I know exactly how it feels to be in your situation.  I am recovering now and feeling much better...  I can give you more info about my story, would it be ok to email you?



Thank you for replying. What you have described explains my situation completely. I am feeling so isolated from the world. I enjoy darker rooms so I can hide my eyes. I had Dr. Charles Lee of LA do my eyes. I've turned into a different person ever since. How long are you post op from revision? Is it to your liking? I really hope so. Please feel free to email. I use xxx more than the other one I posted. I'll be looking forward to your reply. It's nice to be able to talk to someone who understands. No one in my family is able to understand. Thank you.


----------



## pootie

sorry to those who have PMed me, i cannot reply since i'm still new here.  if you PM me your email address i will  repond there.  thanks


----------



## astroboy00

Sadeyes said:


> Hello astroboy,
> I, too, would like to hear about what your wife did to her eyes. Is it okay for me to contact you as well? Otherwise, my email is xxx. Thanks.


 
Hi Sadeyes,

Strangely, I cannot view your email addy. Its showing XXX.. I guess must be some forms of filtering by the admin or mod.. I shared about our experiences sometime in Dec 11. 

Hope that helps, and all the best in your search and potential surgery!


----------



## mikuy

at eyelid_revision: what kind of surgery did he do at then end?? could you give me your privte email adress please???


----------



## missliang

pootie said:


> hi, im so sorry you are in this situation.  i can empathize because i think your story is very similar to mine.  i had a revision done in korea and now it is much better... not perfect, but still much improved.  i would rather speak privately than on a public forum so if you or anyone who is interested can contact me (not sure if this is possible), i can give more details.   good luck to all who are planning on a revision.



You have ym?where u from...


----------



## pootie

missliang said:


> You have ym?where u from...


where and when did you have the surgery?  and are you planning a revision in korea?


----------



## willw

Hey i had my surgery done about a year ago and the results was horrendus and i been regreting it ever since..the last year i've even had suicidal thoughts because the doctor in shanghai he cut my eyes too close, he cut the distance between the two eyes too close and he took out too much inner eye corner fat..and plus he didn't even align the eyelids to match the eye..it was a horrible experience the whole thing..and i just need you guys help is there a procedure to reverse the distance between the two eyes to make it seem further apart maybe by inserting some fat into the inner corner of the eye ?


----------



## willw

Sad eyes

I feel exactly the same as you do...no one in the family understands, i've been liking darker rooms and no job would hire me, i feel as if i'm an alien from the rest of the world


----------



## willw

For any of you who wants to get in touch with me maybe on skype? or msn or ym? please leave your information on here so i can add u?


----------



## willw

and i was thinking i am planning to have a surgery in korea as well i was thinking because you need two people to take care of each other since after the surgery you can not see..maybe we can even share or rent a room together? to save money


----------



## willw

Worries said:


> Hi Sassy,
> 
> Sorry for my late reply, I was busy with my job wasn't really in eyelid thread for the past mths. Only manage to browse though
> Nose thread when I have time... But not often also..
> 
> Today happens to drop by this thread n saw ur quote MSG so I look though ur previous post to see how ur experience with banobagi .. Really feel sorry abt wat u had gone through.. Omg it's really scary..
> Thought they r banobagi drs was really gd in there skill n after service.. However y isn't u choose Dr Park for eyelid ?Heard he is eyelid revision specialist..
> 
> U should be 3-mths post ops Le right?
> How's your recovery? I'm 8 mths post ops
> For me I'm 60-70% satisfy not really 100% because my scar line is obvious as my eyelid develop hypertropic scar although it's already subside but still can see if get a closer look. I can't blame Dr Kim coz it my own body issue, hence i went for my revision that time im only 4mths post ops,not really fully recover... I believe Dr kim byung gun, also did his best le. He manage to lower down my Crease from 10mm to 5mm even though I wish he could give me a much lower crease.
> 
> I can't complain much cause my case was a complicated revision, however I believe there is room for improvements de.
> Initially I'm thinking of doing a nose job due to my epi was alittle too pointy im afraid it might pull off if i got a nose implant so Now I'm looking at an Epi Reversal as its really look too unnatural for me....


Hi worries, I've noticed you were the only person online and i really needed to talk to someone right now because i am in so much trauma, and depression..was wondering how i can talk to you? since i am new here do you have skype or ym or msn?


----------



## willw

Sadeyes said:


> Thank you for replying. What you have described explains my situation completely. I am feeling so isolated from the world. I enjoy darker rooms so I can hide my eyes. I had Dr. Charles Lee of LA do my eyes. I've turned into a different person ever since. How long are you post op from revision? Is it to your liking? I really hope so. Please feel free to email. I use xxx more than the other one I posted. I'll be looking forward to your reply. It's nice to be able to talk to someone who understands. No one in my family is able to understand. Thank you.


Sad Eyes are you there?
i see that you're online ? maybe we can talk ? i am in the same situation as you are 

u have skype? msn? ym?


----------



## Worries

Hi Willw

Here's my Email xxx
I had fix n bought my air ticket to Korea in 26th April. Im doing Epi Reversal with Dr Chung at Eve Plastic surgery. From what I research from my frd he did Epi reversal with him result very satisfied n he told me in Korea there r 2 method first one is Epi Reversal another one is Epi reconstruction (Epi Revision). Epi Reversal is less scaring but Epi Reconstruction will have more scaring but both method can reduce the exposure of our lacrimal mucosa area as well as to reverse our cantho eye distance.

Reason why we choose Dr Chung because he is publish on Korea papers for his invented clinical research on Epi Reversal. Hence he's technique can be  very precise in measurement as precise as 0.1mm adjustment he can do it! For me I need 0.75mm to 1mm reversal both side diff so that's my reason to choose him.  In his website U can see his patient photo obviously not edited in fact is like taken after 1-2days post ops pic. U can see some bruise, the scaring very minor. 

http://www.koreamed.org/SearchBasic.php?RID=0014JKSAPS/2009.15.3.204&DT=1

this is dr chung clinical study on reverse epicanthoplasty...Epi Reversal is very tough and few surgeons do it! his price is very reasonable.


----------



## willw

Worries said:


> Hi Willw
> 
> Here's my Email xxx
> I had fix n bought my air ticket to Korea in 26th April. Im doing Epi Reversal with Dr Chung at Eve Plastic surgery. From what I research from my frd he did Epi reversal with him result very satisfied n he told me in Korea there r 2 method first one is Epi Reversal another one is Epi reconstruction (Epi Revision). Epi Reversal is less scaring but Epi Reconstruction will have more scaring but both method can reduce the exposure of our lacrimal mucosa area as well as to reverse our cantho eye distance.
> 
> Reason why we choose Dr Chung because he is publish on Korea papers for his invented clinical research on Epi Reversal. Hence he's technique can be  very precise in measurement as precise as 0.1mm adjustment he can do it! For me I need 0.75mm to 1mm reversal both side diff so that's my reason to choose him.  In his website U can see his patient photo obviously not edited in fact is like taken after 1-2days post ops pic. U can see some bruise, the scaring very minor.
> 
> http://www.koreamed.org/SearchBasic.php?RID=0014JKSAPS/2009.15.3.204&DT=1
> 
> this is dr chung clinical study on reverse epicanthoplasty...Epi Reversal is very tough and few surgeons do it! his price is very reasonable.


Worries,

I'm so glad you can reply me so fast, because i'm feeling extra depressed today, and was hoping to have someone to talk to ..and i saw you online stil..so Epi reversal will have less scaring? but would it be the same price or more expensive? that doctor who did my eyes i think isn't an experienced surgeon at all..i went to a private hospital to get it done ..and i choose the fully incisional method which turned out to be awful, he basically turned me into like an alien, a monster, so Dr Chung i was thinking of going to BK plastic surgery clinic? i been emailing them how is it there? Whats the hospital called where Dr Chung is? what is his price? 

Oh and btw do u use skype ? maybe we can keep in touch over skype it's easier to talk that way my email is Leroyray@live.ca i just added you on msn by the way..


----------



## Worries

Hi Willw,

Im on purseforum everyday as slient reader when im free. For Eyelid revision in BKclinic who r u intend to look for? I really understand how u feel... I was once in your shoes n I'm still paying off for my revision work because of the Stupid Dr Chuang Wishclinic blotchy job! Try to relax my dear don't get depress or stressed up as this will affect ur health, I was once like u till the extend I'm suffering from alopecia Areata hair loss, till now no cure still lossing alot of hair! May I know how long is your post ops Le?

 Oh Dr Chung Eve Plastic surgery is in Cheonan Korea it's out of Seoul Eve plastic surgery: http://www.eveplastic.co.kr/
Dr Chung email: ack614@yahoo.co.kr.


----------



## Worries

Oh by the way I was quoted 1.5mil krw for Epi Reversal ...when r u intend to do revision?


----------



## willw

Worries said:


> Hi Willw,
> 
> Im on purseforum everyday as slient reader when im free. For Eyelid revision in BKclinic who r u intend to look for? I really understand how u feel... I was once in your shoes n I'm still paying off for my revision work because of the Stupid Dr Chuang Wishclinic blotchy job! Try to relax my dear don't get depress or stressed up as this will affect ur health, I was once like u till the extend I'm suffering from alopecia Areata hair loss, till now no cure still lossing alot of hair! May I know how long is your post ops Le?
> 
> Oh Dr Chung Eve Plastic surgery is in Cheonan Korea it's out of Seoul Eve plastic surgery: http://www.eveplastic.co.kr/
> Dr Chung email: ack614@yahoo.co.kr.


Hi Worries,

i was hoping we can talk on skype about maybe going on this trip together because we're going to need someone there for help plus if we can share a place we can save alot of money. I had my operation done in December of 2010 so it's been over a year already..and its still really swollen thats how horrible that surgeon did..and he did not even match the eyelid properly with the eyes.so it looks like i have multiple creases..on one eye and both eyes really close together like i'm 10 years younger again..i'm 31 and i look like i'm 23 22...

So please if you don't have skype already please download it so maybe we can discuss our trip together?

I still need your guidance..since i am not korean, i'm chinese..


----------



## willw

Worries said:


> Oh by the way I was quoted 1.5mil krw for Epi Reversal ...when r u intend to do revision?


1.5 mill krw for epi reversal? how much is that in u.s dollars? or canadian dollars because i live in canada toronto actually..


----------



## willw

Worries said:


> Oh by the way I was quoted 1.5mil krw for Epi Reversal ...when r u intend to do revision?


I don't know when yet but hopefully within this year, so would you please wait for me since we are going to do the same surgery and it be alot cheaper if we can go together and possibly share a place together and everything..plus i would need your help around town too..since you are korean and you know korea well?


----------



## Worries

Hi willw 

I already reply u though email Le. Anyway my frd n I already book ticket last 2 weeks Le. Departure on 26th april to 1st May return SG. We pls check ur email anyway we can help u if u joining us.


----------



## Sadeyes

willw said:


> Sad Eyes are you there?
> i see that you're online ? maybe we can talk ? i am in the same situation as you are
> 
> u have skype? msn? ym?



Sure! Why don't you email me first then I can give u my info.xxx


----------



## willw

Worries said:


> Hi Willw,
> 
> Im on purseforum everyday as slient reader when im free. For Eyelid revision in BKclinic who r u intend to look for? I really understand how u feel... I was once in your shoes n I'm still paying off for my revision work because of the Stupid Dr Chuang Wishclinic blotchy job! Try to relax my dear don't get depress or stressed up as this will affect ur health, I was once like u till the extend I'm suffering from alopecia Areata hair loss, till now no cure still lossing alot of hair! May I know how long is your post ops Le?
> 
> Oh Dr Chung Eve Plastic surgery is in Cheonan Korea it's out of Seoul Eve plastic surgery: http://www.eveplastic.co.kr/
> Dr Chung email: ack614@yahoo.co.kr.


Hi Worries,

I see you online, but don't see you on skype..


----------



## missliang

pootie said:


> where and when did you have the surgery?  and are you planning a revision in korea?



I did mine with dr irawan w,sahid hospital,jakarta...3 months ago...I'm very disappointed ,ruined my life ...I'm very regret choosen him...im want redo my eyes to tapered,Does anyone know any recommended clinic or plastic surgeon for having double eyelid's revision in korea or singapore? Does anyone ever had experience on double eyelid revision's surgery? Pls kindly share..


----------



## surgeryaddict

missliang said:


> I did mine with dr irawan w,sahid hospital,jakarta...3 months ago...I'm very disappointed ,ruined my life ...I'm very regret choosen him...im want redo my eyes to tapered,Does anyone know any recommended clinic or plastic surgeon for having double eyelid's revision in korea or singapore? Does anyone ever had experience on double eyelid revision's surgery? Pls kindly share..


 hi missliang, why dont you consider dr kim of bk clinic for eyelid revision? he's good at it. or you can consider dr chung of eve plastic? i will be going there with some friends in April. we are leaving singapore on 26th april.


----------



## milyway

surgeryaddict said:


> hi missliang, why dont you consider dr kim of bk clinic for eyelid revision? he's good at it. or you can consider dr chung of eve plastic? i will be going there with some friends in April. we are leaving singapore on 26th april.



Can you please give me the site and email address of eve plastic? I am interested in eyelid revision; thanks!!


----------



## Jennlynn

Hi all,

I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again. 

I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result! 

Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.

For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.

I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.

Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.

Take care!


----------



## Jennlynn

Read a few more posts.
In my opinion, most clinics mentioned here are quite famous in Korea. But famous clinics do not always guarantee results. But that's probably better than clinics that are not known at all? In my consultations, some popular clinics mentioned here are unheard of in Korea, especially Ozclinic. 
With the surgeons I picked, especially Dr. Ahn, when I mention him to other surgeons they recognise HIS NAME. His clinic is ALWAYS busy. IOU is always BUSY too.. with lots of Koreans..I actually hardly saw any international clients in Dr. Ahn's clinic. 
Don't trust what the internet say completely. I also avoid clinics which websites had caucasians or weird looking "Korean turned Caucasians" as their models. It clearly shows you what they think about oriental beauty or preserving the orientalness of your face which is very important. If not, like me, you'll suffer such a huge identity crisis.

With epi, I think if you really need it, like if your epicanthic folds are so big that we cannot see even the medial sclera of your eye, maybe a fix is needed. But if it's not, after epi, you can end up looking like a different race. For Koreans, Japs and Chinese, I realise epi makes people look Phillipino, Thai, Malay and Indonesians. I am now in Seoul and I see a lot of Thai looking Koreans around.. seriously. Each race is beautiful but if we turn into another race because of PS... we will just look unnatural and weird.


----------



## oddfurniture

does anyone live in around Toronto ?? i heard about Dr. Lawrence Tong i'm trying get more info/reviews on his asian eyelid surgeries


----------



## Jennlynn

Hi IOIO

Can you give me your email address? I'll reply you there as I cannot PM. Thanks!


----------



## Worries

Jennlynn said:
			
		

> Hi IOIO
> 
> Can you give me your email address? I'll reply you there as I cannot PM. Thanks!



Hi Jennylynn 

I dont know y i camt PM u... I'm actually book my Air ticket to Seoul I. April for Epi Reversal with Dr Chung eve plastic surgery. I would like to see your result with Dr Ann, can I see your photo for reference ? Will definitely keep your privacy confidential . Here's my email : livelyrene@gmail.com. Thank u


----------



## willw

oddfurniture said:


> does anyone live in around Toronto ?? i heard about Dr. Lawrence Tong i'm trying get more info/reviews on his asian eyelid surgeries


hi oddfurniture 

i live in toronto....do u have skype? my skype is braveheartray

or msn?


----------



## missliang

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!



Hi Jennylyn..

Very thankful to hear ur information. I have been through the same case with u..and it stress me out. I did my first surgery 3 months ago..and the result is horrifying.$
Could u send me ur PM so that we can talk and discuss about this further?

Thanks


----------



## missliang

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!



Hi Jennylyn..

Very thankful to hear ur information. I have been through the same case with u..and it stress me out. I did my first surgery 3 months ago..and the result is horrifying.
Could u send me ur PM to my email yeyenio@yahoo.com so that we can talk and discuss about this further?
Thank u in advance!

Thanks


----------



## oddfurniture

willw said:


> hi oddfurniture
> 
> i live in toronto....do u have skype? my skype is braveheartray
> 
> or msn?




Sorry i have neither ! Im not from Toronto actually but i will be in town next week i have my appointment with Dr. Tong. I'll let you know how it went. If you have any questions you want me to ask him i can surely do so too if it helps


----------



## missliang

surgeryaddict said:


> hi missliang, why dont you consider dr kim of bk clinic for eyelid revision? he's good at it. or you can consider dr chung of eve plastic? i will be going there with some friends in April. we are leaving singapore on 26th april.



Hi surgeryaddict  may I know what surgery would you do? firstly I really need info about people who had done revision eyelid surgery ,because I have heard that revision surgery may worsen the result or widen the scar.pls kindly share if you guys have any info regarding revision surgery with incisional method, Thank u...


----------



## liveinprettier

hey guys~ i'm so excited to browse this forums!!!
i wish to do for my imbalance eyelid and epicanthoplasty, do u guys have any idea how much each of this cost???
i heard bk, vip and banobagi very famous but not sure which is the best for eyes surgery. banobagi seem using the diff method (double embedding) to get the double eyelid, which is the advance method to avoid loosening double eyelid after the long term. i'm not sure other clinics using this method or the old 1.. is any1 able to update me? 
many thanks~~


----------



## Purple_girlie

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!


Dear Jennylynn,
I am so happy to read your post. It gives me alot of hope. I had my surgery done three years ago and the results are really unnatural. I have been thinking of going to dr kang from IOU to lower my double eyelids too. Right now the incision line is at 10 mm and it looks really weird. 
May i know if u can see any scars after lowering ur eyelids? Are there visible scars from the first surgery? How many mm did u lower ur eyelids?
Can you please kindly send me your before and after pictures, i promise it will be confidential. I will really appreciate your help!
My email address is lylalim1@gmail.com
Thank you !!


----------



## Purple_girlie

lovepurse20111 said:


> Purple_girlie
> 
> Can you please email me before and after pictures
> Thank you,
> 
> Lynn


Hi !
Sorry for replying so long later, what is your private email address?? I cant pm yet cause i dont have enough posts. My incision line is at 10mm, it looks really fake. And i look much older after the surgery. 
I am thinking of going to dr kang from IOU to lower the eyelids, i havent heard any bad reviews from him. He sounds really good at doing revisions.


----------



## mettanguyen

SassyChic09 said:


> *Did you go to korea yet? If not I'm going this Oct 9-20 if you want to come along. Yes I planned to go to Banobagi too.*



Hi SassyChic09,

After reading your post, I wonder have you had your double eyelid surgery yet and if so then can you share with me your experience at Banobagi clinic in Korea. I have heard a lot about them and want to go with them for my double eyelid surgery. However, I have never talked to them but only see their before and after pictures and I really like it, so please tell me how your trip goes and if it is possible, can you email me your eyes after surgery. I will really appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mldaven

First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome. 

Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory. 
My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural. 
I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.

As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet. 
I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally. 
Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision. 

I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.  
I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin. 

Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me. 

Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids. 
I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times. 
My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty. 

Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered. 

At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly. 
When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did. 
I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable. 

If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him. 
I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang. 

I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing. 
Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes. 

If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go. 
Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.


----------



## lovepurse20111

Purple_girlie said:


> Hi !
> Sorry for replying so long later, what is your private email address?? I cant pm yet cause i dont have enough posts. My incision line is at 10mm, it looks really fake. And i look much older after the surgery.
> I am thinking of going to dr kang from IOU to lower the eyelids, i havent heard any bad reviews from him. He sounds really good at doing revisions.





Hi Purple_girlie
I am going to email you at lylalim1@gmail.com now!


----------



## Sadeyes

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.



Hello! Thank you so much for your information! It helps so many people! Very happy that you are no longer crying. I got my eyes done one month before you and had the sane high cut problem. I'm almost already decided on Kang because of all the good revision reviews I keep hearing. Can you tell me how high your cut is now? I know some people said there creases were too low now. Also, how much did he charge? Thank you and I hope to be able to say the same words as you one day!!!


----------



## Purple_girlie

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.


Hi !! I am so happy that you posted your experience ! It means so much to me! 
I am planning to get my revision done with Dr Kang too ! My current incision line is at 10mm and it looks awfully swollen , thick and unnatural ! I went to Dr Charles Lee 3 years ago.
Can you please let me know how many mm did you lower your eyelids to? Do you still have double eyelids showing now, or are they completely in-fold and look like monolids?
Also, are there any visible scars from the first surgery after lowering your eyelids?
Thank you again, and i am glad you are happy with your new eyelids !!


----------



## mldaven

Sadeyes said:


> Hello! Thank you so much for your information! It helps so many people! Very happy that you are no longer crying. I got my eyes done one month before you and had the sane high cut problem. I'm almost already decided on Kang because of all the good revision reviews I keep hearing. Can you tell me how high your cut is now? I know some people said there creases were too low now. Also, how much did he charge? Thank you and I hope to be able to say the same words as you one day!!!


Hi, I have not measured my creases height yet as I know that they are much lower than my previous ones but, I am guessing that it is between 5 and 6 mm. 
I can certainly measure it for you later. Dr. Kang can lower the folds even without removing any skin by undoing the original surgery. He can even get rid of the double folds. Actually, I saw so many Korean patients who came to Dr. Kang to remove the double folds. I  was told that the previous scars are hidden in the new folds/creases in most of times. But, in some cases like very high folds or bad scars, the scar revision needs to be done later. 
I promised Dr. Kang not to talk about the price here.  But, you can get the idea of price from some patients who mentioned Dr. Kang's fee here as it is very close to what I paid. 
Good luck with your revision surgery.


----------



## mldaven

Purple_girlie said:


> Hi !! I am so happy that you posted your experience ! It means so much to me!
> I am planning to get my revision done with Dr Kang too ! My current incision line is at 10mm and it looks awfully swollen , thick and unnatural ! I went to Dr Charles Lee 3 years ago.
> Can you please let me know how many mm did you lower your eyelids to? Do you still have double eyelids showing now, or are they completely in-fold and look like monolids?
> Also, are there any visible scars from the first surgery after lowering your eyelids?
> Thank you again, and i am glad you are happy with your new eyelids !!


I have double eyelids showing, which I think they are pretty good size to me now. 
For me, two months post-op size seems to be the same as one month post-op. 
I only see the new scars from my revision surgery.  
You certainly need to address your desirable crease height with Dr. Kang. He is pretty good at listening to his patients.  
If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## chairmanmeow

Anyone who underwent eyelid lowering revision: Did you notice your brow got lower? Do they excise any skin or do they just undo the previous fold line and just work with the skin underneath the line? 

I really don't want my brows to get any lower cause they are already quite low...


----------



## ferlina

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!




hi jennylynn - pls pm me @ findmeontheaxis@gmail.com 
my worried friend, in her 40's is doing eyelid revision and she freaked out on which clinics.


----------



## Naomielly

hi juicy me do you do your eyes @ teuim?


----------



## Naomielly

Hi everyone, I'm planning to have consultation with these clinics: item, banobagi, vip, and regen. Which one you think is the best one for doing eyelid surgery with epichantoplasty?

I'm waiting your quick response. Thanks a lot for your input


----------



## chairmanmeow

Hey jennlynn,
Can you look on your wall on your profile? Can you send your email to me? Thanks!


----------



## Naomielly

SassyChic09 said:


> *I got back from Korea about 2 months ago and still recover from nostrils base reduction and eyes revisionn with Dr. Lee at Banobagi. Like Astroboy, I choose Banobagi bec they have few compliants. Here is my story:
> I was scheduled consultation with Dr. Joung for the eye revision but he couldn't do fat grafting for the eyes so I went with Dr. Lee for both eyes and nose. To fix my eyes, I need the fold to be lower but I also want lateral and epi done to make my eyes bigger. Since the doctor said my case is hard, he said I just need to lower the crease down and I don't need lateral and epi. First time I heard about the fat grafting on the eyes but I came too far to back out. I stay only 11 days in Seoul and I'm on the second day already for consultation. I was disappointed that the consutation with the doctor was only 2-4 minutes. I have questions to ask and I want me to talk to Mira insteady. She told me what I need and what I don't need like she's a doctor. Anyway I got the surgery schedule the next day.
> 
> Because 2 days gone by already so I didn't consult with other clinics. I had surveyed the last 2 years online. Anyway the surgery was so painful. I felt when Dr. Lee cut my eyelids and felt the burning in my stomach when he do a spoon size fat removal on my lower stomach. I felt when he sticked the tub in my skin in and out 5 times. I was so burning like burn alive. I'm constantly asking for more medication in my IV. He tried to do the surgery fast and ignore me but he couln't keep me quiet, so he told the assistance to give me more medication. Beside that, everything goes well. Healing was good.
> 
> Check up on the 7 days and I told Mira and Dr. Lee I'm not satisfy with my eyes bec it's still lôok small for my face and my nostrils still big. Mira told me that if he do smaller than it's look fake and it fit for my face already. The thing is it's only 10% better. Couldn't even tell that much different. I mean my friends and families cannot tell the different. M&#7881;ra know that I want the lateral done so she charge me full price even I pay cash. She did make me pay 10% tax. Normally if you pay cash then you don't have to pay 10% tax and 2nd surgery is always cheaper but she twisted her words and told me it's more.  I said it's not my fault that the doctor doesn't do it the first time. Anyway time is running out so I agreed to pay for it to get it done. He still not agree to redo my nose smaller. Dr. Lee surgery me on the same day.
> 
> Two days after 2nd surgery, Dr. Lee apologized to me that my eyes actually look better now with the lateral done and he's sorry that he didn't recommanded the first time around. My eyes actually look a little longer. I went back to U.S without remove stitches and have a hard time finding the right doctor to remove it bec the lateral stitches are so tiny and tight. Took me to see 3 doctors in half a day to remove those. I was scare to death that I have to fly to Korea just to remove the stitches.
> 
> Anyway my friends got his nose done with the same doctor and he was screaming bec he felt when his nose got hammered like 10 times. I could hear him from the recovery room. He said it was the worst experience ever. Anyway I send the recovery pics to mira and asked her why I have a little cross eye on my left eye and that it's open more then the right side but they told me to wait for another 2 months and said it healed beautifully. I know if it's not what I wanted then he's not going to fix it for free. No doctor over would. It's all down to money. *




hi sassy im planning to go to Korea on 6th April next 5 days. im going to get eyelid and epi surgery, i make a consultation book with item, banobagi, regen and vip
after reading your testimonial on banobagi, now im kinda scared. my question is , if you had a chance to turn back time and do surgery again , which clinic will you choose?
at banobagi , isn't it the one doing operation is dr ban it self (jae sang ban - the owner of banobagi)?
please help me to share your opinion as im confused. i also heard about bando eye however they are limited in speaking english so i couldnot get in contact with them. what should i do? please help


----------



## Sadeyes

Naomielly said:


> hi sassy im planning to go to Korea on 6th April next 5 days. im going to get eyelid and epi surgery, i make a consultation book with item, banobagi, regen and vip
> after reading your testimonial on banobagi, now im kinda scared. my question is , if you had a chance to turn back time and do surgery again , which clinic will you choose?
> at banobagi , isn't it the one doing operation is dr ban it self (jae sang ban - the owner of banobagi)?
> please help me to share your opinion as im confused. i also heard about bando eye however they are limited in speaking english so i couldnot get in contact with them. what should i do? please help


Naomeilly,
Have you tried using an interpreter? I don't have her number but I have her email: clinickorea@gmail.com and her name is Zoe. Hope that helps and keep us posted about your surgery! Best of wishes!


----------



## Dr. Charles Lee

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.



Hi Eye_lid revision,

I'm sorry that your experience in my clinic was not satisfactory. Since I don't have the full details of your visit to our clinic, it's difficult to comment on the specifics (how severe was the preexisting ptosis; are you a smoker; were you able to come for close-follow up, or are you from far away; did you have prior surgery). We care about each of our patients and as all doctors are human, there will always be some degree of error which may or may not be completely under the doctor's control. I wish you well in your future endeavors.

Dr. Charles Lee


----------



## SassyChic09

Naomielly said:


> hi sassy im planning to go to Korea on 6th April next 5 days. im going to get eyelid and epi surgery, i make a consultation book with item, banobagi, regen and vip
> after reading your testimonial on banobagi, now im kinda scared. my question is , if you had a chance to turn back time and do surgery again , which clinic will you choose?
> at banobagi , isn't it the one doing operation is dr ban it self (jae sang ban - the owner of banobagi)?
> please help me to share your opinion as im confused. i also heard about bando eye however they are limited in speaking english so i couldnot get in contact with them. what should i do? please help



I'm not sure where I'm going but I did contact Banobagi and they told me to come back and have face to face consultation again before they can fix it for free or charge again. But I think it just not cool, I mean I have to pay flight and hotel for international and there might be a charge to fix my eyes again. It's just crazy. I did send them my after pics but I guess they think it's not enough and no doctor want to do the surgery free. So just check around and talk to the doctors. Have many consultation as you can. The down fall is you can't book appointment ahead of time bec he need to have consultation with them first. I didn't have time the last time. I have to consultation with 2 doctors and both are from Banobagi.


----------



## Naomielly

Hi everyone i want to share my experience. Yesterday i went 4 consultation to vip, item, regen, and banobagi. 1. VIP - building quiete big and colorfull does not looks like hospital or clinic. dr seem ok(y) and informative but he said my bone and eyes ball is small so i won't much get bigger eye. Actually I'm ok(y) with the doctor and i could had done my eyelid there but the assistant, the one who reply my mail before is not reliable. She did not know anything and said the one who reply the email is not her eventough the email under her name. So i think she's not reliable and irresponsible.and as well the way she sent us to the door for good bye after consultation is not nice.
2. ITEM - building only 2 floors (lv 3 and 9) not big. Interior quiet comfy and professional. Dr is very attending, care what i concern (judge from the consultation not yet see his works) very nice pleasant. So he assure me somuch despite the clinic only 2 floor the i don't like.
3. Regen- gone consult in old building @apgujeong quiet busy and none of them spaek english even a bit luckly one of the patient i think understand basic english told me that it should be @ their new building on shinophyeon. The building is very huge, luxury, comfy and professional. Got 15 Floors, the building very promising. However in such big building and located big road should have someone speak english.they all speak chinese though. Dr seems in hurry and recomend i should have non incision where all other clinic suggestme incision n also in email b4 they suggested incision) he said non incision will last permanently only in korea nnon incision will be fine for my droppy eyes. Sigh realyy????? Btw in regen the assistan kind of push me to make deposit. Its hard to get out from there it took me 30 minutes to get out from there. And i have to say i had to get money from bank cos i don't bring any. So total 3 hours in regen (wait doctor 2 hours , 20 min consult with assistant, less than10 min consult with doctor, 30 min they try to ask me for deposit)
4. Banobagi- building is quite big and interior is professional quiete busy.
Here doctor seem little bit arrogant, and speak no english and there are 2 person doing interpretation, 1 person translate from korean to chinese and other from chinese to english. Could you imagine how hard it was. The missunderstanding between me and doctor will be high. Doactor say i need double eyelid and epi is my choice. But the the assistant give me 4 milkrw in price for doing double eye lid epi and elevator muscle. Wah rip off . And this is the hardest to get out. I took me almost 1 hour to get out even tough i said I'm just doing consultation first. They even want to accompany us to the atm.looong  Sigh mmm:::/ 
Finally i made my choice to item as i really comfy with the doctor. Today i do double eyelid and epi. The clinic is quiete small but clean and comfy, first they ask me to change wash face and took picture. Then come the scary part, i was taken to operating room. Disinfect my face and tie my hand and feet . I was scared to hell i even cry ( embarassing moment) the assistant (her name may) had to calm me down. Then the doctor come he drawing the line then put sedative and local. I don't feel anyting during local anasthesia( people said hurt a lot so i asked sedative) the operation took only 1 hour and don't feel any major pain. How ever 2 hours after feels like hell. My eyelid feels like burning and painfull. So i compressed with ice pack.now 8 hour after operation, the burning sensation isa gone only pain little bit some time but hardly to open my eyes. My eyes is sticky. Conclusion: somehow i feel how can i be so brave to do all this. I feel eyelid surgery is really painful even more hurt than caesarean. I can't imagine the other people who done their nose and jaw and other surgery. Beauty is suffering . For me to get nice eyes, i have to pay this suffering. So i hope my eye turn out nicely so what i suffered is paid off.


----------



## toheart08

Hi guys,

I need some urgent advice. Btw, if to revise double eyelids and raise the cease higher (after mini incision done) and make it more parallel, can suture be done over it or need do full incision? But what about the previous scar? I dont want a double cease. Sigh... I only worry double cease triple eyelid...


----------



## Worries

toheart08 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some urgent advice. Btw, if to revise double eyelids and raise the cease higher (after mini incision done) and make it more parallel, can suture be done over it or need do full incision? But what about the previous scar? I dont want a double cease. Sigh... I only worry double cease triple eyelid...



If your current is mini incision cut will will have to create a new fold by new incision cut to remove the current incision & scar tissue . Suture method cannot be done.


----------



## toheart08

Hi Worries,

So saying, after revision, will the skin between my eyebrow and the scar line be shorten after new incision done?

I want a higher parallel cease. 





Worries said:


> If your current is mini incision cut will will have to create a new fold by new incision cut to remove the current incision & scar tissue . Suture method cannot be done.


----------



## toheart08

Since after new revision, there will be a new scar line. But will fats be removed after every incision? I worry the cut is deeper after second incision. and my eyelids will look hollow. Sigh... How do you wait for yours to revise? 





toheart08 said:


> Hi Worries,
> 
> So saying, after revision, will the skin between my eyebrow and the scar line be shorten after new incision done?
> 
> I want a higher parallel cease.


----------



## Worries

Hi dear, 

Whether to remove anymore fats on ur orbital eyelid it's depends on individual condition if ur eyelid still puffy maybe need. Anyway yes there will be a new scar line after Dr remove your old scar line with incision. It's easy for dr to revision for patients who need a higher fold than those who need to eyelid lowering revision. However 
you need to know that Asian eyes Anatomy & Caucasian is diff, Asian has thicker fibrous muscle & more orbital fats than Caucasian. Caucasian has higher brown bone & deep set eyes, that is why they can take high crease while the Asian cannot, our eyelid will not fold in as deep as them due to the thick fibrous muscle & the low brown bone we have.. Asian acceptable crease height usually falls below 6mm. Unless u r a mix maybe u can take 8mm.. Crease. 

Oh u will have to wait a better time of 6mths before revision.


----------



## sadgirl

Hello everyone. I'm a new member here. this is my first post. 

I have been reading several forums about revision eyelid since last year. 
i had a bad primary eyelid surgery experience in my home country in 2010, which cause my eyes asymetry, left fold is higher than right fold, severe scar, droppy eyes. 

i've been reading and hopefully to get some info based from some reviews from the former patients/forum members who were willing to share about their experience, before I fly to Seoul physically. 
From what I read online, i found out Dr Kim from BK, most of the reviews in the forum about him are mainly about his bad attitude (arrogant, less attentive), but there are also some good reviews about his work.

For me, i don't mind the attitude of the doctor, as long as i can get a good result from the surgery. So, i put him in my list.

I also found out Dr Cho from Bando eye, Dr Kwon from Teuimp, who were also mentioned by some members from other forums/threads before, I put them in my list too, due to their good reviews.

So, I flew to Seoul in MAy 2011. My first visit was to BK clinic (dr kim), it was my first time in Seoul, but i managed to find BK clinic, thanks to its good location and good subway system in Seoul. 
My consultation with Dr kim, very short, less than 5 minutes. He only told me that he can fix my problem, and did not say in details about my problem and what he is planning to do. It's a culture shock, but i thought maybe this is the way korean doctors are.
When I asked how he is gonna remove my old scar, he just told me that he can remove the old scar. His tone and facial expression seemed annoyed, so i did not ask more, even though as a patient, i had the right to know more about what he is planning to do to my eyelids

I must admit that i was lazy to go find out more doctors from other clinics. At that time, i was very tired, just arrived Seoul, and i had limited time for my trip, plus I was not familiar with the location, actually that's my excuse for being lazy !! I should go find out where other clinics, like Bandoeye clinic, Teuimp clinic....

BK charged me to the max , USD 4000 !! Although I felt it was expensive, but I paid, because what I was more concern about is the RESULT, and hoped that Dr Kim can fix my problem. 

But, I was WRONG in making this decision. I regret for not having more consultation with other korean doctors when I was there !!

Dr Kim did not fix all my problems, the only thing that he fixed for me was, to remove my excessive fat.

My asymetry problem still there, my right eye is still obviously droppy. What is the purpose of paying so much money for a surgery which my same old problem is still there.
Regarding the scar, now I can still see the old scar (outside of the new incision line) plus a new scar on the new crease.

I was charged to the maximum, but did not get a FULL revision work ! 

To be fair, his work is only worth USD 2000 for removing the fat and his attempt to fix my other problems , but failed !

Girls, I'm planning for another trip to korea in September, any recommendation (revision eyeild doctors' name) and advices are welcomed ! Thanks !


----------



## toheart08

Hi Worries,

Doc did a 8mm cease on me. I find it too low for me. Somehow the fats on my eyelids make it seem like monolid when I am just looking straight (no expression). And It is not parallel cease which is what I want. 

I cannot wait so long for 6 months. Sigh.. But thanks so much for sharing dear. 

I will still recommend girls to do stiching. Revision is such a PAIN





Worries said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Whether to remove anymore fats on ur orbital eyelid it's depends on individual condition if ur eyelid still puffy maybe need. Anyway yes there will be a new scar line after Dr remove your old scar line with incision. It's easy for dr to revision for patients who need a higher fold than those who need to eyelid lowering revision. However
> you need to know that Asian eyes Anatomy & Caucasian is diff, Asian has thicker fibrous muscle & more orbital fats than Caucasian. Caucasian has higher brown bone & deep set eyes, that is why they can take high crease while the Asian cannot, our eyelid will not fold in as deep as them due to the thick fibrous muscle & the low brown bone we have.. Asian acceptable crease height usually falls below 6mm. Unless u r a mix maybe u can take 8mm.. Crease.
> 
> Oh u will have to wait a better time of 6mths before revision.


----------



## toheart08

hi Sad girl,

Thanks for sharing. I can understand how u feel. My primary double eye lids surgery was done locally by a doc who didnt explain much about the operation he is going to do. 

We have all the right to know. I was ask to chose stiching or cutting. I chose cutting. And he never explain the kind of incision he is doing. 

He didnt tell me what kind of incision he is going to do. is it full or mini or partial. What kind of doc is that.

Waste my sgd3000 and I will never go back there again! 



sadgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a new member here. this is my first post.
> 
> I have been reading several forums about revision eyelid since last year.
> i had a bad primary eyelid surgery experience in my home country in 2010, which cause my eyes asymetry, left fold is higher than right fold, severe scar, droppy eyes.
> 
> i've been reading and hopefully to get some info based from some reviews from the former patients/forum members who were willing to share about their experience, before I fly to Seoul physically.
> From what I read online, i found out Dr Kim from BK, most of the reviews in the forum about him are mainly about his bad attitude (arrogant, less attentive), but there are also some good reviews about his work.
> 
> For me, i don't mind the attitude of the doctor, as long as i can get a good result from the surgery. So, i put him in my list.
> 
> I also found out Dr Cho from Bando eye, Dr Kwon from Teuimp, who were also mentioned by some members from other forums/threads before, I put them in my list too, due to their good reviews.
> 
> So, I flew to Seoul in MAy 2011. My first visit was to BK clinic (dr kim), it was my first time in Seoul, but i managed to find BK clinic, thanks to its good location and good subway system in Seoul.
> My consultation with Dr kim, very short, less than 5 minutes. He only told me that he can fix my problem, and did not say in details about my problem and what he is planning to do. It's a culture shock, but i thought maybe this is the way korean doctors are.
> When I asked how he is gonna remove my old scar, he just told me that he can remove the old scar. His tone and facial expression seemed annoyed, so i did not ask more, even though as a patient, i had the right to know more about what he is planning to do to my eyelids
> 
> I must admit that i was lazy to go find out more doctors from other clinics. At that time, i was very tired, just arrived Seoul, and i had limited time for my trip, plus I was not familiar with the location, actually that's my excuse for being lazy !! I should go find out where other clinics, like Bandoeye clinic, Teuimp clinic....
> 
> BK charged me to the max , USD 4000 !! Although I felt it was expensive, but I paid, because what I was more concern about is the RESULT, and hoped that Dr Kim can fix my problem.
> 
> But, I was WRONG in making this decision. I regret for not having more consultation with other korean doctors when I was there !!
> 
> Dr Kim did not fix all my problems, the only thing that he fixed for me was, to remove my excessive fat.
> 
> My asymetry problem still there, my right eye is still obviously droppy. What is the purpose of paying so much money for a surgery which my same old problem is still there.
> Regarding the scar, now I can still see the old scar (outside of the new incision line) plus a new scar on the new crease.
> 
> I was charged to the maximum, but did not get a FULL revision work !
> 
> To be fair, his work is only worth USD 2000 for removing the fat and his attempt to fix my other problems , but failed !
> 
> Girls, I'm planning for another trip to korea in September, any recommendation (revision eyeild doctors' name) and advices are welcomed ! Thanks !


----------



## sadgirl

Hi, "Toheart08", 
yeah... wasted my money and my time too, I have to wait till this September (to have 2 weeks off from my work) to fix my eyelids again.

I don't want to make the same mistake, for going back to BK again to ask for another revision. It may be free, but if he cannot fix the problem, free surgery, no thanks ! 
To ask for a refund is impossible, as I signed their consent form. 

Now, I just consider other korean doctors, either Dr Cho from Bandoeye or Dr Kwon from Teiump. 

Anyway, all the best for your revision surgery. I made 2 mistakes already. 
I hope u will get your beautiful eyes soon. Take care...


----------



## guyguy26

*Help!*

Does anyone have BURNING / STINGING sensation ?!?

I'm getting it constantly. When I first wake up I have no pain. but once I open my eyes I get it constantly. it's been a year. It hurts. I have to take medication almost every day cause I'm in pain.


----------



## rockhella

hey guys, i just did my surgery 2.5 weeks ago and i realise that he made the fold too small. infact he sew over my previous faint double eyelids. i am really upset and i am thinking of seeking revision. i know i should wait 6 months but i already know the fold will sink even deeper after the swelling has gone down. 

my question is:
1. is revision more painful? the doctor has to take out the previous stitches etc?
2. i dont want to go back to the same doctor. I dont thinik he understood what i wanted in the first place. can you guys recommend a good revision double eye lid surgeon??


----------



## rockhella

sorry i double post this reply. new to this forum


----------



## rockhella

sadgirl said:


> Hi, "Toheart08",
> yeah... wasted my money and my time too, I have to wait till this September (to have 2 weeks off from my work) to fix my eyelids again.
> 
> I don't want to make the same mistake, for going back to BK again to ask for another revision. It may be free, but if he cannot fix the problem, free surgery, no thanks !
> To ask for a refund is impossible, as I signed their consent form.
> 
> Now, I just consider other korean doctors, either Dr Cho from Bandoeye or Dr Kwon from Teiump.
> 
> Anyway, all the best for your revision surgery. I made 2 mistakes already.
> I hope u will get your beautiful eyes soon. Take care...



__________________________________

same thing happened to me and like you, i just came back from korea too. my eyelids are still small and infact he sew over my previous lids and there is no difference! nobody can tell that i did my eyes. i am so upset.

i totally understand your feelings. i flew a long way, spend money and  time and the pain of surgery and ended up looking back to my old self.

its very upsetting!

but now, i am considering a reviison but i dont want to go back to the  same doctor. however its is tempting cos the revision is free.

sigh, this is tough and very disappointing.
do you think i should go back to the same old doctor or seek another one and pay!

i did it at a big korean clinic with many doctors, maybe i should request for another eye doctor.


----------



## sadgirl

you had your eyelids surgery done by Dr Kim at BK too ???


----------



## Naomielly

@rockahella Hmmm ifits big building and many doctor ,is it regen? If its small eyelid can be regen or banobagi. Which clinic r you going to? btw back to update now its 7 days after operation. I tought my eyes will look normal in 7 days but its still look puffy or swelling the doctor said it will go in 1-2 months depending on each person. Is that true?


----------



## rockhella

Naomielly said:


> @rockahella Hmmm ifits big building and many doctor ,is it regen? If its small eyelid can be regen or banobagi. Which clinic r you going to? btw back to update now its 7 days after operation. I tought my eyes will look normal in 7 days but its still look puffy or swelling the doctor said it will go in 1-2 months depending on each person. Is that true?


Hi naomielly and sadgirl, it was done at wonjin. 
Swelling goes off in a month time. if its a very high lid, then its can be 3 months.
My eye swell in the morning but by mid day, its returns to the same eye.

my double eye lid is a very small one and thats why i am so unhappy. i am afriad after 6 months, its back to the old lids that i used to have cos the doctor sew over my previous faint lids.


----------



## rockhella

rockhella said:


> Hi naomielly and sadgirl, it was done at wonjin.
> Swelling goes off in a month time. if its a very high lid, then its can be 3 months.
> My eye swell in the morning but by mid day, its returns to the same eye.
> 
> my double eye lid is a very small one and thats why i am so unhappy. i am afriad after 6 months, its back to the old lids that i used to have cos the doctor sew over my previous faint lids.


is incision more painful than stitching?


----------



## sadgirl

rockhella said:


> is incision more painful than stitching?


 
rockhella
I was also thinking of requesting other eyelid doctor in BK to fix it.
But, I doubt other doctors will waste time do the free job.

What if i get assigned to other junior/trainee doctor, without me knowing when I'm on anesthesia. i read from other forums that it's common in the big hospital that the doctor that u have consultation may not the one who operates the surgery.

I felt more painful (plus nervous) in my primary surgery which was under local anesthesia than my revision surgery which is under sleep anesthesia. 
But, when i woke up from sleeping, i felt painful, but bearable one. 
the pain level depends on The types of anesthesia, i guess. My eyelid is incision type.


----------



## willw

hey sad eyes,

i haven't seen you on skype , for a long time..u went missing..did u go to have your revision yet? can u go on skype so we can talk?


----------



## BacardiBreezer

Naomielly said:


> Hi everyone i want to share my experience. Yesterday i went 4 consultation to vip, item, regen, and banobagi. 1. VIP - building quiete big and colorfull does not looks like hospital or clinic. dr seem ok(y) and informative but he said my bone and eyes ball is small so i won't much get bigger eye. Actually I'm ok(y) with the doctor and i could had done my eyelid there but the assistant, the one who reply my mail before is not reliable. She did not know anything and said the one who reply the email is not her eventough the email under her name. So i think she's not reliable and irresponsible.and as well the way she sent us to the door for good bye after consultation is not nice.
> 2. ITEM - building only 2 floors (lv 3 and 9) not big. Interior quiet comfy and professional. Dr is very attending, care what i concern (judge from the consultation not yet see his works) very nice pleasant. So he assure me somuch despite the clinic only 2 floor the i don't like.
> 3. Regen- gone consult in old building @apgujeong quiet busy and none of them spaek english even a bit luckly one of the patient i think understand basic english told me that it should be @ their new building on shinophyeon. The building is very huge, luxury, comfy and professional. Got 15 Floors, the building very promising. However in such big building and located big road should have someone speak english.they all speak chinese though. Dr seems in hurry and recomend i should have non incision where all other clinic suggestme incision n also in email b4 they suggested incision) he said non incision will last permanently only in korea nnon incision will be fine for my droppy eyes. Sigh realyy????? Btw in regen the assistan kind of push me to make deposit. Its hard to get out from there it took me 30 minutes to get out from there. And i have to say i had to get money from bank cos i don't bring any. So total 3 hours in regen (wait doctor 2 hours , 20 min consult with assistant, less than10 min consult with doctor, 30 min they try to ask me for deposit)
> 4. Banobagi- building is quite big and interior is professional quiete busy.
> Here doctor seem little bit arrogant, and speak no english and there are 2 person doing interpretation, 1 person translate from korean to chinese and other from chinese to english. Could you imagine how hard it was. The missunderstanding between me and doctor will be high. Doactor say i need double eyelid and epi is my choice. But the the assistant give me 4 milkrw in price for doing double eye lid epi and elevator muscle. Wah rip off . And this is the hardest to get out. I took me almost 1 hour to get out even tough i said I'm just doing consultation first. They even want to accompany us to the atm.looong  Sigh mmm:::/
> Finally i made my choice to item as i really comfy with the doctor. Today i do double eyelid and epi. The clinic is quiete small but clean and comfy, first they ask me to change wash face and took picture. Then come the scary part, i was taken to operating room. Disinfect my face and tie my hand and feet . I was scared to hell i even cry ( embarassing moment) the assistant (her name may) had to calm me down. Then the doctor come he drawing the line then put sedative and local. I don't feel anyting during local anasthesia( people said hurt a lot so i asked sedative) the operation took only 1 hour and don't feel any major pain. How ever 2 hours after feels like hell. My eyelid feels like burning and painfull. So i compressed with ice pack.now 8 hour after operation, the burning sensation isa gone only pain little bit some time but hardly to open my eyes. My eyes is sticky. Conclusion: somehow i feel how can i be so brave to do all this. I feel eyelid surgery is really painful even more hurt than caesarean. I can't imagine the other people who done their nose and jaw and other surgery. Beauty is suffering . For me to get nice eyes, i have to pay this suffering. So i hope my eye turn out nicely so what i suffered is paid off.


Hi naomielly, 
Which dr did it for u? Was it Dr. Chung? He's coming to Singapore next month, I'm intend to consult him. I've book my flight to Seoul in July, have shot listed item, teium and bk, still adding some clinics to my list.
Do u mind to share with me your photo now? 
How much does the surgery cost you in total?


----------



## omom.momo

Oh god, I hope someone can help me!!!!

I got my eyelids fixed a week ago because my lids were getting droopy. The surgeon said that i had slight ptosis in one eye and that he would have to fix the muscle. I got the stitches out yesterday and just noticed today that my eyes are severely uneven!!! The eye that had the ptosis had too much muscle cut i think and so now that eye shows that WHOLE iris (like i'm surprised) while the other eye only shows 2/3rds of the iris making it now look droopy when compared to my other eye.

I'm so stressed about this and was wondering if revision can be done a week after the first surgery?? I know many will say this is swelling, but i'm certain this has nothing to do with swelling  I will tell my surgeon tomorrow but i know they will try to brush me off and say not to worry that it'll resolve itself. 

Someone please advise!!!


----------



## omom.momo

rockhella said:


> hey guys, i just did my surgery 2.5 weeks ago and i realise that he made the fold too small. infact he sew over my previous faint double eyelids. i am really upset and i am thinking of seeking revision. i know i should wait 6 months but i already know the fold will sink even deeper after the swelling has gone down.
> 
> my question is:
> 1. is revision more painful? the doctor has to take out the previous stitches etc?
> 2. i dont want to go back to the same doctor. I dont thinik he understood what i wanted in the first place. can you guys recommend a good revision double eye lid surgeon??



I had revision under local and it was so painful, the nurses were all trying to sooth me but the pain was unbearable.


----------



## willw

Hello Everyone,

It's been a year since i i had my surgery in china and because the doctor was not a professional and he was later fired... my eyes turned out horrible, i now have uneven eyelids, with eyes that have been cut too close together..inner corner, i have been searching for a cream to bring down the upper eyelid which is appearing very unnatural..i am wondering does anyone know any good eye cream or have an advice..that can reduce the line ( the previous fold) because it's still appearing on my eyes and now i have 2 lid lines that are unevenly matched...please help 

and eyelid revision is not an option yet since i still have not saved up enough money


----------



## Wannabe123

Hi was wondering if anyone is going for dr Kang for eyelid revision? 
I'm planning to go to him for my second revision.
Have not decided when but I hope it's within next two months. 
Interested buddy pls contact me!


----------



## Wannabe123

lovepurse20111 said:


> Hi Purple_girlie
> I am going to email you at lylalim1@gmail.com now!




Hey love purse, are you intending to travel to Korea anytime soon? 
I'm thinking of dr Kang for eyelid revision! mines a second revision surgery I want it to be the last. Looking for someone to travel tgt and share hotel. 
Pls tell me if you're going! 
I'm female sg.


----------



## Wannabe123

ferlina said:


> hi jennylynn - pls pm me @ findmeontheaxis@gmail.com
> my worried friend, in her 40's is doing eyelid revision and she freaked out on which clinics.



Hey Jelyn, PM me too I'm looking at dr Kang for my second revision eyelid surgery. The previous one did not address my asymmetries and crease scar issues. Please help, can I see photos of your BnA?! Thanks a lot. 
Allwrappedup90@hotmail.com


----------



## willw

Hi Wannabe123

i am looking for someone to go to too, i added you on msn i hope that was your msn address, or maybe we can skype? i don't know if i'm going to save up enough money yet within the next 2 month but i'll definitely try..please reply me i am desperate to find someone to talk to...


----------



## willw

Wannabe123 said:


> Hey Jelyn, PM me too I'm looking at dr Kang for my second revision eyelid surgery. The previous one did not address my asymmetries and crease scar issues. Please help, can I see photos of your BnA?! Thanks a lot.
> Allwrappedup90@hotmail.com


Hi Wannabe123

i am looking for someone to go to too, i added you on msn i hope that was your msn address, or maybe we can skype? i don't know if i'm going to save up enough money yet within the next 2 month but i'll definitely try..please reply me i am desperate to find someone to talk to...


----------



## Worries

*Hi Dear Member!

Im back from cheonan seoul at Eve Plastic Surgery for my Epi Reversal & Fat Graft. Im Super happy with my result, price is really affordable..i got a great deal for my epi reversal & fat graft. I have start a new thread for people who looking for Epi Reversal as its a rare revision case to fin in forum...My Thread is (Successful Epi Reversal with Eve Plastic Surgery) there is before & after photo & clinic photo as well as Dr Chung korea news article. He is Specialize in Eyes work! Do search the thread for more details. Good Luck!  
*


----------



## Naomielly

BacardiBreezer said:


> Hi naomielly,
> Which dr did it for u? Was it Dr. Chung? He's coming to Singapore next month, I'm intend to consult him. I've book my flight to Seoul in July, have shot listed item, teium and bk, still adding some clinics to my list.
> Do u mind to share with me your photo now?
> How much does the surgery cost you in total?



Hi the one who di is dr   Chung woo jin, i think you should consult to him while hes in singapore cos its opportunity rather you have to fly to korea to get consult. Get a consult and see how then have another consultation to other clinic when u decide to go to korea and even tough u feel comfortable and decide to do at item u should make another consultation again in korea so u dont have any hestitation or regrets. Find doctor thats understand your need and wants, as ure singaporean so i think u able to speak chinese perhaps you could understand other doctor better than i do. The cost of in and out double eyelid and epi is w 2.5 mill krw but price dependnon case by case. Bout picture i can send you through email. Whats ur email?


----------



## Naomielly

Any local will not hurt if you ask for sedation. If not it will be painfull as hell


----------



## HURU

omom.momo said:


> Oh god, I hope someone can help me!!!!
> 
> I got my eyelids fixed a week ago because my lids were getting droopy. The surgeon said that i had slight ptosis in one eye and that he would have to fix the muscle. I got the stitches out yesterday and just noticed today that my eyes are severely uneven!!! The eye that had the ptosis had too much muscle cut i think and so now that eye shows that WHOLE iris (like i'm surprised) while the other eye only shows 2/3rds of the iris making it now look droopy when compared to my other eye.
> 
> I'm so stressed about this and was wondering if revision can be done a week after the first surgery?? I know many will say this is swelling, but i'm certain this has nothing to do with swelling  I will tell my surgeon tomorrow but i know they will try to brush me off and say not to worry that it'll resolve itself.
> 
> Someone please advise!!!


how is ur eyelid now? it is look even now? i had ptosis too and i plan to go korea and have a surgery...


----------



## qiuqiu

Hi guys...

Just two weeks ago I was on a diff thread but now I'm actually qualified for a revision- something I really didn't want to happen (duh) 

*sigh* I'm at wits end because I've never felt so helpless in my life. I have listed my problems below. Anyone please help by telling me what are my options now.
1. uneven crease height
2. horrible bumpy, hypertrophic, red scarring
3. asymmetrical epi
4. low crease (almost like before surgery) 

I want to get a revision,or at least an opinion from some drs as to what can be done. firstly, there's the problem of scarring of course... will it get worse if i get a revision? will my eyelids still be able to close fully due to tightness in lids after surgery? how will the dr increase my crease height to make it so that the old scar is unnoticeable? 

I'd just like to thank in advance to anyone who'll take the time to address my concerns.


----------



## HURU

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.


congrats...you are so lucky that ur problem can be fix...it sounds like Dr. cho is the best. i had ptosis and i plan to go to korea for a surgery and it don't know which clinic is the best for me? there are a lot of experience doctor there for eyelid surgery but iam looking for a specialize one in ptosis repair....i need so recommend from u!!!


----------



## silentmoment

Hi everyone,

I am planning to do an epi revision/restoration and fat graft on my eyelids at the end of August or beginning of September! Is anyone interested in going together for consultations and to share accommodation?

I have so far narrowed down to Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Chung at Eve, Dr. Ahn (not sure which clinic he is from, but he specializes in epi revisions according to fellow members of different threads I've read) and lastly, Banobagi.


Please PM me! 

Thank you


----------



## dianseet

Hi all, i am new here and read a lot about Zoe, it sounds like she is the person to get in touch if i want go get around with the consultant since I can't speak fluent korean. Can anyone tell me how to get in touch with her?
and how does she charge? Do i give a list of doctors i wish to see before my trip or when i meet her in korea? it will be my first trip to Seoul, so will she pick me up at the airport?


----------



## omom.momo

HURU said:


> how is ur eyelid now? it is look even now? i had ptosis too and i plan to go korea and have a surgery...



Hi Huru, 

After I returned from Korea my eyelid lowered somewhat, so unless you stare you can't really notice the uneveness. I'm quite happy with my lids now, although I do wish the dr had made my lids higher (more prominent) so they resembled my natural lids more.


----------



## mickely

heyo~~ 

Had a botched eye job from BKDY 2 years ago currently looking for a good revision surgeon... share few details about my exp at BK~ the worst decision i made in life....

I did my eyes with Dr Shin, got put off my Dr Kim's bad internet reviews. He seemed ok attitude wise but not good judgement wise. I have hemifacial microsomia so my right face including my right eye opening is larger than my left.. but because i was born with double eyelid on my left eye and single eyelid with mild ptosis on my right it neutralised the size difference somewhat. my reason for opting surgery was to get rid of my ptosis and possibly return some symmetry to my eyes ( i had one ****ty lab partner that complained to the teacher that i looked unenthusiastic - **** i'm sorry i m no brad pitt and another classmate that kept saying i looked weird.. T.T) 

anyway the whole consultation was quite a rush.. i dont think he diagnosed my problem that my right eye opening was larger than my left and hence doing a symmetrical eyelid job on both eyes would result in my right eye being larger than my left after the ptosis had been fixed.. (man even i know this simple logic).. i thought he knew...hurriedly he put a needle on my eyes to estimate my new crease position without even consulting me as to the size and depth i want.. he did not even compare the new crease position on both eyes (hey look at me i m too experience need no comparison) but he did ask me one silly question  though that whether i want to become a movie star.. i should have said yes.. then he probably would have put in more effort if i'd told him that i would advertise for him if he did a good job ... sucks ... stupid christianity - liar liar burn in hell fire... i rushed into the procedure everything... i should have thought twice but i let my years of emotion got the better of me.. also the fake pretty korean celebs.. never did i know that korean plastic surgeons arent created equal... i trusted them too much... 

result: as expected my right eyelid fold is thicker and higher than my left.. and cuz the shape of my right eyelid fold flare upwards and my left eyelid kinda flare down .. it messed up the axis of my eyes making my facial assymetry even worst than b4... my right eyelid fold is also too deep and looks swollen especially in the morning.. sigh.. i m so desperate for a revision but have lost faith in plastic surgery... i dread looking in the mirror and its affecting my social life severely.. its so unfair how some people just wanna look normal but ended up with a botched job while some pretty people gained so much from successful surgery... well useless complaining anyway... sorry for the venting..

anyone heard of dr yang from artwood clinic in tw he specialised in revisional double eyelid surgery.. very detailed website .. i'm considering him seriously.. at least there's no language barrier..

http://www.artwood.com.tw/intro.php

any comments are helpful..

cheers


----------



## HURU

omom.momo said:


> Hi Huru,
> 
> After I returned from Korea my eyelid lowered somewhat, so unless you stare you can't really notice the uneveness. I'm quite happy with my lids now, although I do wish the dr had made my lids higher (more prominent) so they resembled my natural lids more.


congrats...how long is it? which clinic did u go ?


----------



## HURU

mickely said:


> heyo~~
> 
> Had a botched eye job from BKDY 2 years ago currently looking for a good revision surgeon... share few details about my exp at BK~ the worst decision i made in life....
> 
> I did my eyes with Dr Shin, got put off my Dr Kim's bad internet reviews. He seemed ok attitude wise but not good judgement wise. I have hemifacial microsomia so my right face including my right eye opening is larger than my left.. but because i was born with double eyelid on my left eye and single eyelid with mild ptosis on my right it neutralised the size difference somewhat. my reason for opting surgery was to get rid of my ptosis and possibly return some symmetry to my eyes ( i had one ****ty lab partner that complained to the teacher that i looked unenthusiastic - **** i'm sorry i m no brad pitt and another classmate that kept saying i looked weird.. T.T)
> 
> anyway the whole consultation was quite a rush.. i dont think he diagnosed my problem that my right eye opening was larger than my left and hence doing a symmetrical eyelid job on both eyes would result in my right eye being larger than my left after the ptosis had been fixed.. (man even i know this simple logic).. i thought he knew...hurriedly he put a needle on my eyes to estimate my new crease position without even consulting me as to the size and depth i want.. he did not even compare the new crease position on both eyes (hey look at me i m too experience need no comparison) but he did ask me one silly question though that whether i want to become a movie star.. i should have said yes.. then he probably would have put in more effort if i'd told him that i would advertise for him if he did a good job ... sucks ... stupid christianity - liar liar burn in hell fire... i rushed into the procedure everything... i should have thought twice but i let my years of emotion got the better of me.. also the fake pretty korean celebs.. never did i know that korean plastic surgeons arent created equal... i trusted them too much...
> 
> result: as expected my right eyelid fold is thicker and higher than my left.. and cuz the shape of my right eyelid fold flare upwards and my left eyelid kinda flare down .. it messed up the axis of my eyes making my facial assymetry even worst than b4... my right eyelid fold is also too deep and looks swollen especially in the morning.. sigh.. i m so desperate for a revision but have lost faith in plastic surgery... i dread looking in the mirror and its affecting my social life severely.. its so unfair how some people just wanna look normal but ended up with a botched job while some pretty people gained so much from successful surgery... well useless complaining anyway... sorry for the venting..
> 
> anyone heard of dr yang from artwood clinic in tw he specialised in revisional double eyelid surgery.. very detailed website .. i'm considering him seriously.. at least there's no language barrier..
> 
> http://www.artwood.com.tw/intro.php
> 
> any comments are helpful..
> 
> cheers


thanks for sharing. you know what i plan go to BK  this june for ptosis correction. i have no idea which is the best clinic to go for eyelid surgery but i like the before and after photo of BK. it really freaking me out about what u said. i have contact them already and also send them my pic and they say they will have the double eyelid and levator muscle on my eye. i guess it is not the right place for me to go then. do have any idea which clinic i should go? would u mind sharing me ur photo? my email: rath_monica@ymail.com. keep in touch!!


----------



## JuicyME

Jennlynn said:


> Read a few more posts.
> In my opinion, most clinics mentioned here are quite famous in Korea. But famous clinics do not always guarantee results. But that's probably better than clinics that are not known at all? In my consultations, some popular clinics mentioned here are unheard of in Korea, especially Ozclinic.
> With the surgeons I picked, especially Dr. Ahn, when I mention him to other surgeons they recognise HIS NAME. His clinic is ALWAYS busy. IOU is always BUSY too.. with lots of Koreans..I actually hardly saw any international clients in Dr. Ahn's clinic.
> Don't trust what the internet say completely. I also avoid clinics which websites had caucasians or weird looking "Korean turned Caucasians" as their models. It clearly shows you what they think about oriental beauty or preserving the orientalness of your face which is very important. If not, like me, you'll suffer such a huge identity crisis.
> 
> With epi, I think if you really need it, like if your epicanthic folds are so big that we cannot see even the medial sclera of your eye, maybe a fix is needed. But if it's not, after epi, you can end up looking like a different race. For Koreans, Japs and Chinese, I realise epi makes people look Phillipino, Thai, Malay and Indonesians. I am now in Seoul and I see a lot of Thai looking Koreans around.. seriously. Each race is beautiful but if we turn into another race because of PS... we will just look unnatural and weird.


Currently, I'm waiting for consult with Dr. Chung from Eve and Dr. Ahn as well and your case sounds a lot like mine. I have severe hyptrophic scrars from my previous/first medial epi and my eyes look terribly uneven in photos and videos but when I look in the mirror, they do not look AS bad. Maybe it's the mirror vision as well, but regardless.. they look terribly uneven and disgusting. I was hoping you could share your before and after photos with me?

I also plan on doing revisional double eyelid. May I ask you why you chose a different doctor for that?

Anyway, your photos would be so helpful. Any advice as well.
 Could you also PM me your email? Thank you!!


----------



## JuicyME

omom.momo said:


> I had revision under local and it was so painful, the nurses were all trying to sooth me but the pain was unbearable.


Omg sounds awful!!!'how come they did not give you more?? Yiu felt pain throughout the whole surgery?? >.<


----------



## cccp

revision2011 said:


> Hi Minako,
> I'm currently planning to go to Dr. Kim from BK, bandoeyeps but it's not confirmed yet. What do you think?



Dear Revision2011,

Do you have Dr Cho's email from Bandoeye? Does he speak english? Pls help!! Thank you so much...!!!


----------



## cccp

pootie said:


> sadeyes,
> i did send a message to your email address.. if you want to ask anything please reply back to my personal email!




Dear Pootie,
Can I email you pls? I dont have PM function yet. But would really want to find out more ((

Thank you!!


----------



## Sadeyes

willw said:


> hey sad eyes,
> 
> i haven't seen you on skype , for a long time..u went missing..did u go to have your revision yet? can u go on skype so we can talk?



Sorry, I just haven't been back online for a while. Also, I don't usually stay on skype. Feel
Free to email me instead as I'm not really a skyping person. Thanks and best wishes!


----------



## Sadeyes

dianseet said:


> Hi all, i am new here and read a lot about Zoe, it sounds like she is the person to get in touch if i want go get around with the consultant since I can't speak fluent korean. Can anyone tell me how to get in touch with her?
> and how does she charge? Do i give a list of doctors i wish to see before my trip or when i meet her in korea? it will be my first trip to Seoul, so will she pick me up at the airport?



A few months back, Zoe contacted me and told me her price was a total of $100 for consulting at up to 3 clinics and she will also help you get to and from the clinic on day if surgery. 

I'm trying to find a different interpreter now though because I've emailed Zoe twice about hiring her services and I have not heard anything. She must be busy!  Please let me know if you guys know of other translators. Thanks!


----------



## HURU

omom.momo said:


> Hi Huru,
> 
> After I returned from Korea my eyelid lowered somewhat, so unless you stare you can't really notice the uneveness. I'm quite happy with my lids now, although I do wish the dr had made my lids higher (more prominent) so they resembled my natural lids more.


which clinic did u go?6


----------



## dianseet

Sadeyes said:


> A few months back, Zoe contacted me and told me her price was a total of $100 for consulting at up to 3 clinics and she will also help you get to and from the clinic on day if surgery.
> 
> I'm trying to find a different interpreter now though because I've emailed Zoe twice about hiring her services and I have not heard anything. She must be busy!  Please let me know if you guys know of other translators. Thanks!



one of my friends managed to get in contact with another translator. pm me for details.


----------



## cccp

dianseet said:


> one of my friends managed to get in contact with another translator. pm me for details.



Hi would like to find a translator too. Can email me details at carol.ps001@yahoo.com ?
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cccp

Sadeyes said:


> Sure! Why don't you email me first then I can give u my info.xxx



Dear Sadeyes,

Are you heading to Korea soon? Im planning to go in the next few weeks!! any info to share pls? my email is carol.ps001@yahoo.com


----------



## Sadeyes

dianseet said:


> one of my friends managed to get in contact with another translator. pm me for details.



Hi dianseet,
I tried PMing you but it doesn't work. Seems like you have to post at least ten times before they turn on this function for you. Could you email me the info instead? Gnavog@gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## vivi_333

Worries said:


> *Hi Dear Member!
> 
> Im back from cheonan seoul at Eve Plastic Surgery for my Epi Reversal & Fat Graft. Im Super happy with my result, price is really affordable..i got a great deal for my epi reversal & fat graft. I have start a new thread for people who looking for Epi Reversal as its a rare revision case to fin in forum...My Thread is (Successful Epi Reversal with Eve Plastic Surgery) there is before & after photo & clinic photo as well as Dr Chung korea news article. He is Specialize in Eyes work! Do search the thread for more details. Good Luck!
> *




Hi Worries: 
Im happy for you did the successful epi reversal.
May i knw is Dr Chung good in double eyelid revision? how much you pay for your surgery?


----------



## wawalove

dianseet said:


> one of my friends managed to get in contact with another translator. pm me for details.



Hi,
Can u send me the details of your friend's translator, please?
wawalove123 at gmail dot com
thanks!


----------



## HURU

omom.momo said:


> I had revision under local and it was so painful, the nurses were all trying to sooth me but the pain was unbearable.


Hi
which doctor did this surgery for you?


----------



## Hopeful82

Hi all..I am new here.i really hope that u gals can help me out here.its been 2 years since I did my double eyelid surgery in Bangkok.it is a very bad job as my double eyelid is too thick n when I look up I can still feel the strain n tightness.i desperately want to go for a revision double eyelid surgery but I'm afraid my eyes will turn out worse.last month I went to kalo cosmetic surgery at jb for consultation and the china doctor there said that he could lower my crease slightly by taking fats from my eyebag n replacing under the old crease then do a new incision.he also suggest I do epicantoplasty.he quote me 2500sgd.im at a lost as I dono whether I can trust the skills of this doctor n how my eyes will turn out.im thinking of going to Korea for revision but there's so many clinics out there I really dono how to choose..can u gals please help me?wheres the best clinic for revision?any successful revisions u gals heard of?im really sad coz everyone who see my eyes knows that I had me eyelids done as it is super unnatural looking.n I have to apply thick eye make up if I need to go out.PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Worries

vivi_333 said:


> Hi Worries:
> Im happy for you did the successful epi reversal.
> May i knw is Dr Chung good in double eyelid revision? how much you pay for your surgery?




Yes Dr Chung is Gd in Eyes work..my frd did with him also v satisfied with him. I just back from Korea again coz I bought my Mum for Upper n lower blepharoplasty n Facelift with Dr Chung. I myself did forehead fat graft n Alar lift reduction with him too.. 

His Revision Eyelid price is around 2.2mil won. 
U can email him for quotes  ( ack614@yahoo.co.kr )


----------



## michelin999

I went to Seoul for my double eyelid revision surgery at BIO (ex Bandoeye).
I had the problems with my previous eyelid surgery, too high, too deep and asymmetry.

Now I am so unhappy.
The shape of my left eye is strange, the eyelid doesn't go up well and doesn't shut fully. 
It seems as though too much skin is removed. 

My right eye is not so bad. It's not the result I wanted, I wanted the shape of double eyelid outer line but they made inner type.
But much better than left. 
I cannot believe the same doctor made both of eyes. I inquire to the doctor whether it's possible to revise it again, and am seeking another doctor also in this forum.


----------



## michelin999

Dr. Cho at BIO (ex Bandoeye) just says that it is because of swelling. But I am very worried, so I asked other doctors about that. Some of them say that it seems contracture, because too much skin has been removed.


----------



## Hopeful82

Really feels hopeless..now want to go for revision also dono which doctor to trust as everyone's eyelid structure is different.n my left eye when i push up my forehead really can see the hollowness-look so old n weird.and the process n downtime is so scary and long.if the revision is successful I don mind.but what if it turns out worse then before.must I go for revision after revision?super low morale,sometimes really don dare to look into the mirror.is there really no good doctors out there?sigh


----------



## cccp

Worries said:


> Yes Dr Chung is Gd in Eyes work..my frd did with him also v satisfied with him. I just back from Korea again coz I bought my Mum for Upper n lower blepharoplasty n Facelift with Dr Chung. I myself did forehead fat graft n Alar lift reduction with him too..
> 
> His Revision Eyelid price is around 2.2mil won.
> U can email him for quotes  ( ack614@yahoo.co.kr )


Dear Worries,

I did my epi and double eyelid surgery at the same clinic u did in Taiwan.

Didn't like my double fold and how my epi turned out either. 

Can you share with me what are the problems u face after ur epi surgery? wonder if we have the same problems... SIgh


----------



## Worries

cccp said:


> Dear Worries,
> 
> I did my epi and double eyelid surgery at the same clinic u did in Taiwan.
> 
> Didn't like my double fold and how my epi turned out either.
> 
> Can you share with me what are the problems u face after ur epi surgery? wonder if we have the same problems... SIgh



Can u give me ur email we chat in email better or r u a Singaporean? 
We can wats app messager n send u photo directly my email Livelyrene@gmail.com
. I had 2 frd failed their surgery with Wishclinic too.. My bro nose also extrusion after 1yr . We decided to go wishclinic next yr for refund!


----------



## HURU

omom.momo said:


> Hi Huru,
> 
> After I returned from Korea my eyelid lowered somewhat, so unless you stare you can't really notice the uneveness. I'm quite happy with my lids now, although I do wish the dr had made my lids higher (more prominent) so they resembled my natural lids more.


could u tell me which clinic u went to? i really wish to go to korea soon to fix my ptosis but i don't know which clinic is expert in ptosis. pls reply asap. thank in advance!!!


----------



## HURU

mickely said:


> heyo~~
> 
> Had a botched eye job from BKDY 2 years ago currently looking for a good revision surgeon... share few details about my exp at BK~ the worst decision i made in life....
> 
> I did my eyes with Dr Shin, got put off my Dr Kim's bad internet reviews. He seemed ok attitude wise but not good judgement wise. I have hemifacial microsomia so my right face including my right eye opening is larger than my left.. but because i was born with double eyelid on my left eye and single eyelid with mild ptosis on my right it neutralised the size difference somewhat. my reason for opting surgery was to get rid of my ptosis and possibly return some symmetry to my eyes ( i had one ****ty lab partner that complained to the teacher that i looked unenthusiastic - **** i'm sorry i m no brad pitt and another classmate that kept saying i looked weird.. T.T)
> 
> anyway the whole consultation was quite a rush.. i dont think he diagnosed my problem that my right eye opening was larger than my left and hence doing a symmetrical eyelid job on both eyes would result in my right eye being larger than my left after the ptosis had been fixed.. (man even i know this simple logic).. i thought he knew...hurriedly he put a needle on my eyes to estimate my new crease position without even consulting me as to the size and depth i want.. he did not even compare the new crease position on both eyes (hey look at me i m too experience need no comparison) but he did ask me one silly question  though that whether i want to become a movie star.. i should have said yes.. then he probably would have put in more effort if i'd told him that i would advertise for him if he did a good job ... sucks ... stupid christianity - liar liar burn in hell fire... i rushed into the procedure everything... i should have thought twice but i let my years of emotion got the better of me.. also the fake pretty korean celebs.. never did i know that korean plastic surgeons arent created equal... i trusted them too much...
> 
> result: as expected my right eyelid fold is thicker and higher than my left.. and cuz the shape of my right eyelid fold flare upwards and my left eyelid kinda flare down .. it messed up the axis of my eyes making my facial assymetry even worst than b4... my right eyelid fold is also too deep and looks swollen especially in the morning.. sigh.. i m so desperate for a revision but have lost faith in plastic surgery... i dread looking in the mirror and its affecting my social life severely.. its so unfair how some people just wanna look normal but ended up with a botched job while some pretty people gained so much from successful surgery... well useless complaining anyway... sorry for the venting..
> 
> anyone heard of dr yang from artwood clinic in tw he specialised in revisional double eyelid surgery.. very detailed website .. i'm considering him seriously.. at least there's no language barrier..
> 
> http://www.artwood.com.tw/intro.php
> 
> any comments are helpful..
> 
> cheers


have u fix ur ptosis now ? we just got the same problem!!!


----------



## Sadeyes

Hi Astroboy00,
I know its been a while since you've posted but hopefully if this gets to you, could you please tell me the name of the surgeon at Banobagi who worked on your wife. Looks as though you had mentioned that there were two different surgeons and only one specialized in revisions. Thank you!


----------



## deeedeee

Worries said:


> Yes Dr Chung is Gd in Eyes work..my frd did with him also v satisfied with him. I just back from Korea again coz I bought my Mum for Upper n lower blepharoplasty n Facelift with Dr Chung. I myself did forehead fat graft n Alar lift reduction with him too..
> 
> His Revision Eyelid price is around 2.2mil won.
> U can email him for quotes ( ack614@yahoo.co.kr )


 

does he have any website or anything?
I cannot seem to get anything on Eve clinic online. 
Does he speaks english?
Anymore information or something?


Thanks


----------



## Worries

deeedeee said:


> does he have any website or anything?
> I cannot seem to get anything on Eve clinic online.
> Does he speaks english?
> Anymore information or something?
> 
> Hi Deeedeee
> 
> Dr Chung here below is his website & Article. Anyway Eve plastic surgery
> Is a very local Korean clinic. Dr Chung website obvious do not have any photoshop edition because as u can see some of the epi reversal patients
> Photo still with bruises. His website is quite basic not much photo but dr Chung has alot of before n after photo in his desktop. He can show u if u r there for
> Consultation..
> 
> Eve plastic (Dr Chung Yoon Jae)
> http://www.eveplastic.co.kr/
> Email:*ack614@yahoo.co.kri
> Tel: 82415613900
> 
> http://www.koreamed.org/SearchBasic.php?RID=0014JKSAPS/2009.15.3.204&DT=1


----------



## nycxamy

mickely85 said:


> Hi Huru,
> 
> no i haven got my revision yet.. probably getting it done end of this year still researching on surgeons...


 

Hi Mickely85

I have to also get a revision done as well. Are you thinking about getting it done in Korea? If so, I am planning to go around august or september.. 

I did some research and I have narrowed it down to cinderella, banobagi and BK


----------



## fallenangel2011

Hi there, i am planning to go to Korea in Oct for double eye surgery and epicanthology. I have been contacting ID, BK and Teuim for their costs and recovery time. Anyone having the similar plans in mind, please let me know. My dates are quite flexible but I reckon Oct is a good time to have it done so that by the time the new year comes round, I will be looking pretty (fingers crossed).


----------



## nycxamy

fallenangel2011 said:


> Hi there, i am planning to go to Korea in Oct for double eye surgery and epicanthology. I have been contacting ID, BK and Teuim for their costs and recovery time. Anyone having the similar plans in mind, please let me know. My dates are quite flexible but I reckon Oct is a good time to have it done so that by the time the new year comes round, I will be looking pretty (fingers crossed).


 
Hi

I was planning to go from September 7 through September 23. I have consulted with Cinderella and was looking into Teuim as well. Are those dates flexible for you? It was a pain trying to get my boss to approve the request 

Privately message me if you want to work out the details. It would be great to have some company


----------



## fallenangel2011

nycxamy said:


> Hi
> 
> I was planning to go from September 7 through September 23. I have consulted with Cinderella and was looking into Teuim as well. Are those dates flexible for you? It was a pain trying to get my boss to approve the request
> 
> Privately message me if you want to work out the details. It would be great to have some company


Hi nycxamy, where will you be flying from to Korea? I will be going from London. Definitely would be great to have a buddy to weigh the pros and cons of each clinic. I need to check with my manager the dates in September, I was planning to spend 7 days in Korea, i see that you will be there for 14 days. On my list is double eyelid surgery and magic epicanthology. Whats yours?


----------



## Eightbelow

nycxamy said:


> Hi
> 
> I was planning to go from September 7 through September 23. I have consulted with Cinderella and was looking into Teuim as well. Are those dates flexible for you? It was a pain trying to get my boss to approve the request
> 
> Privately message me if you want to work out the details. It would be great to have some company



I am likely to go for BK for eyelid revision (epi n lateral incl). 

Dates from 14 - 23 Sept


----------



## missliang

Hello,does anybody in this forum has experience with dr kang iou?I'm despeerately need info about him..and how to contact him..please share


----------



## nycxamy

Eightbelow said:


> I am likely to go for BK for eyelid revision (epi n lateral incl).
> 
> Dates from 14 - 23 Sept


 
Hi,

Glad to hear! privately message me if you want to discuss any details?


----------



## milyway

mickely85, where are you from? I am also seeking revision for the double eyelids.


----------



## spykcu

toheart08 said:


> hi Sad girl,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I can understand how u feel. My primary double eye lids surgery was done locally by a doc who didnt explain much about the operation he is going to do.
> 
> We have all the right to know. I was ask to chose stiching or cutting. I chose cutting. And he never explain the kind of incision he is doing.
> 
> He didnt tell me what kind of incision he is going to do. is it full or mini or partial. What kind of doc is that.
> 
> Waste my sgd3000 and I will never go back there again!



Hi
Is it Dr W? Which hosp?


----------



## spykcu

rockhella said:


> is incision more painful than stitching?


Stitching is more scary


----------



## HURU

Naomielly said:


> Hi everyone i want to share my experience. Yesterday i went 4 consultation to vip, item, regen, and banobagi. 1. VIP - building quiete big and colorfull does not looks like hospital or clinic. dr seem ok(y) and informative but he said my bone and eyes ball is small so i won't much get bigger eye. Actually I'm ok(y) with the doctor and i could had done my eyelid there but the assistant, the one who reply my mail before is not reliable. She did not know anything and said the one who reply the email is not her eventough the email under her name. So i think she's not reliable and irresponsible.and as well the way she sent us to the door for good bye after consultation is not nice.
> 2. ITEM - building only 2 floors (lv 3 and 9) not big. Interior quiet comfy and professional. Dr is very attending, care what i concern (judge from the consultation not yet see his works) very nice pleasant. So he assure me somuch despite the clinic only 2 floor the i don't like.
> 3. Regen- gone consult in old building @apgujeong quiet busy and none of them spaek english even a bit luckly one of the patient i think understand basic english told me that it should be @ their new building on shinophyeon. The building is very huge, luxury, comfy and professional. Got 15 Floors, the building very promising. However in such big building and located big road should have someone speak english.they all speak chinese though. Dr seems in hurry and recomend i should have non incision where all other clinic suggestme incision n also in email b4 they suggested incision) he said non incision will last permanently only in korea nnon incision will be fine for my droppy eyes. Sigh realyy????? Btw in regen the assistan kind of push me to make deposit. Its hard to get out from there it took me 30 minutes to get out from there. And i have to say i had to get money from bank cos i don't bring any. So total 3 hours in regen (wait doctor 2 hours , 20 min consult with assistant, less than10 min consult with doctor, 30 min they try to ask me for deposit)
> 4. Banobagi- building is quite big and interior is professional quiete busy.
> Here doctor seem little bit arrogant, and speak no english and there are 2 person doing interpretation, 1 person translate from korean to chinese and other from chinese to english. Could you imagine how hard it was. The missunderstanding between me and doctor will be high. Doactor say i need double eyelid and epi is my choice. But the the assistant give me 4 milkrw in price for doing double eye lid epi and elevator muscle. Wah rip off . And this is the hardest to get out. I took me almost 1 hour to get out even tough i said I'm just doing consultation first. They even want to accompany us to the atm.looong  Sigh mmm:::/
> Finally i made my choice to item as i really comfy with the doctor. Today i do double eyelid and epi. The clinic is quiete small but clean and comfy, first they ask me to change wash face and took picture. Then come the scary part, i was taken to operating room. Disinfect my face and tie my hand and feet . I was scared to hell i even cry ( embarassing moment) the assistant (her name may) had to calm me down. Then the doctor come he drawing the line then put sedative and local. I don't feel anyting during local anasthesia( people said hurt a lot so i asked sedative) the operation took only 1 hour and don't feel any major pain. How ever 2 hours after feels like hell. My eyelid feels like burning and painfull. So i compressed with ice pack.now 8 hour after operation, the burning sensation isa gone only pain little bit some time but hardly to open my eyes. My eyes is sticky. Conclusion: somehow i feel how can i be so brave to do all this. I feel eyelid surgery is really painful even more hurt than caesarean. I can't imagine the other people who done their nose and jaw and other surgery. Beauty is suffering . For me to get nice eyes, i have to pay this suffering. So i hope my eye turn out nicely so what i suffered is paid off.


how is the result of your eye from banobagi? i'm planning 2 go there for my eyelid surgery as well. thanks


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> hi dear,frds this is all my current photo recoverage stage...pls advise
> thank you...


hi, i just had a revision to raise my double eyelid and mine is totally like yours now. I agree that is too high and unnatural. So you got your third revision yet? i need help too =(


----------



## Cherrybelle

Hi I'm new member here.i just got my eyelid surgery 2months ago,and I know the result is bad.my crease is too high up to my brow bone.,and too deep.1 eyes is bigger,my eyes even look more tired after surgery.my eyes look rounded shape
I'm planning to do revision later.im  so depressed right now.


----------



## milyway

Cherrybelle said:


> Hi I'm new member here.i just got my eyelid surgery 2months ago,and I know the result is bad.my crease is too high up to my brow bone.,and too deep.1 eyes is bigger,my eyes even look more tired after surgery.my eyes look rounded shape
> I'm planning to do revision later.im  so depressed right now.



Don't dwell on it too much...wait till 6 months and maybe it won't be so bad....


----------



## milyway

mickely85 said:


> HI milyway.. I am chinese currently residing in New Zealand.. Have you found a trust-worthy surgeon?



No,  I haven'... I am on holidays right now so I don't come to forum regularly. It will be my third eyelid op. My complaint now is that the crease is a bit too low. Maybe we should also look into Taiwanese docs, ya?


----------



## Cherrybelle

milyway said:


> Don't dwell on it too much...wait till 6 months and maybe it won't be so bad....


Thx.yeah..hopefully it will get better in 6months when the swelling subside.im worry coz when i close my eyes the incision line is at 10mm.and my eyes feel tight..my ps remove fat n skin during the surgery.


----------



## cherryzz

Cherrybelle said:


> Hi I'm new member here.i just got my eyelid surgery 2months ago,and I know the result is bad.my crease is too high up to my brow bone.,and too deep.1 eyes is bigger,my eyes even look more tired after surgery.my eyes look rounded shape
> I'm planning to do revision later.im  so depressed right now.


hi cherrybelle, i think we are having the same problem, im extremely sad about it. mind giving me yr email address so we can talk about it?


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> Yes Dr Chung is Gd in Eyes work..my frd did with him also v satisfied with him. I just back from Korea again coz I bought my Mum for Upper n lower blepharoplasty n Facelift with Dr Chung. I myself did forehead fat graft n Alar lift reduction with him too..
> 
> His Revision Eyelid price is around 2.2mil won.
> U can email him for quotes  ( ack614@yahoo.co.kr )


omg your third revision was successful? could you please email me your photos please! My problems are exactly like yours. I cant go out without make up anymore. =( so please..hear from you soon!


----------



## cherryzz

cherryzz said:


> omg your third revision was successful? could you please email me your photos please! My problems are exactly like yours. I cant go out without make up anymore. =( so please..hear from you soon!


okay i just saw your pictures through the thread you posted. you mentioned about epi reversal how about lowering the double eyelid? The pictures you posted, have you already lowered it down? from how many mm to how many? Hear from you!thanks!


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> Yes Dr Chung is Gd in Eyes work..my frd did with him also v satisfied with him. I just back from Korea again coz I bought my Mum for Upper n lower blepharoplasty n Facelift with Dr Chung. I myself did forehead fat graft n Alar lift reduction with him too..
> 
> His Revision Eyelid price is around 2.2mil won.
> U can email him for quotes  ( ack614@yahoo.co.kr )


okay i just saw your pictures through the thread you posted. you mentioned about epi reversal how about lowering the double eyelid? The pictures you posted, have you already lowered it down? from how many mm to how many? btw why didnt you go to dr kang from iou instead? just wondering cause i've seen his before and after pictures, it was unbelievably good. Hear from you!thanks!


----------



## Cherrybelle

cherryzz said:


> hi cherrybelle, i think we are having the same problem, im extremely sad about it. mind giving me yr email address so we can talk about it?


Sure.please email me at chrisnalya@yahoo.com.


----------



## nycxamy

dianseet said:


> one of my friends managed to get in contact with another translator. pm me for details.


 
Hi,

Can you pm her info? my email is: shortiee@gmail.com

thanks!!


----------



## Cherrybelle

pootie said:


> hi, im so sorry you are in this situation.  i can empathize because i think your story is very similar to mine.  i had a revision done in korea and now it is much better... not perfect, but still much improved.  i would rather speak privately than on a public forum so if you or anyone who is interested can contact me (not sure if this is possible), i can give more details.   good luck to all who are planning on a revision.



Hi pootie,can you share your revision experience to my email?i have the same problem too.pls email me at :chrisnalya@yahoo.com


----------



## spykcu

Cherrybelle said:


> Thx.yeah..hopefully it will get better in 6months when the swelling subside.im worry coz when i close my eyes the incision line is at 10mm.and my eyes feel tight..my ps remove fat n skin during the surgery.


1 year is better to see the real results, even at 7months there were changes. Those who did it once and got it right are lucky.


----------



## binnies

Worries said:


> Yes Dr Chung is Gd in Eyes work..my frd did with him also v satisfied with him. I just back from Korea again coz I bought my Mum for Upper n lower blepharoplasty n Facelift with Dr Chung. I myself did forehead fat graft n Alar lift reduction with him too..
> 
> His Revision Eyelid price is around 2.2mil won.
> U can email him for quotes ( ack614@yahoo.co.kr )


 
Hi Worries

I cannot PM you coz I am still a new member in purse forum. A few questions here. Does Dr Chung speak any english if I fly to Korea and seek consultation with him?(Btw, I am not a korean). Which hotel u stay, airport u drop off and transport u took to reach his clinic etc ? Also I am very impress with the photo you post up on the other thread regarding your revisional eyelids surgery. Feel that Dr chung may be very specialize with eye surgery. Is the fat graft for your forehead successful? Able to share a photo also if you don't mind? Actually I am looking at overfill fat injection near undereyes. Wanna see if he is very good in performing such revisional surgery. I had very bad experinece with eye bad removal(too much fat removed) and fat injection back on the undereye, again the fat is overfill causing it to look very weird now.

My email is beebwen32@yahoo.com.sg

binnies


----------



## jeyes

Hi I'm new here. I had a bad surgery years ago and my folds
are 10mm and have been so depressed. I want to get them lowered. Anyone wants to get it fixed
with me?


----------



## jeyes

I'm thinking of going to korea at the end of the year to get my lids lowered. 
My email is jgvera009@gmail.com for anyone who wants to share their experiences or even wants to come with me. I feel so unhappy.


----------



## cherryzz

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!






hi jennlynn! could you please email me your pictures? i would also like to know more about your experience with dr.kang. will be waiting for your reply =) thanks  cherryzz67@gmail.com


----------



## cherryzz

pootie said:


> hi, im so sorry you are in this situation.  i can empathize because i think your story is very similar to mine.  i had a revision done in korea and now it is much better... not perfect, but still much improved.  i would rather speak privately than on a public forum so if you or anyone who is interested can contact me (not sure if this is possible), i can give more details.   good luck to all who are planning on a revision.




hi pootie, so where did you get it done? mind so share the details with me? its been bothering me alot=( ..hope to see your reply...cherryzz67@gmail.com thanks


----------



## cherryzz

milyway said:


> No,  I haven'... I am on holidays right now so I don't come to forum regularly. It will be my third eyelid op. My complaint now is that the crease is a bit too low. Maybe we should also look into Taiwanese docs, ya?




trust me. too low is better than too high. this is what i thought in the first place, fold too low thats why i went for revision. and now? i feel like a freak. "dont fix it if its not a problem"..i went through so much to understand the golden rule of ps.


----------



## winniebb30

michelin999 said:


> I went to Seoul for my double eyelid revision surgery at BIO (ex Bandoeye).
> I had the problems with my previous eyelid surgery, too high, too deep and asymmetry.
> 
> Now I am so unhappy.
> The shape of my left eye is strange, the eyelid doesn't go up well and doesn't shut fully.
> It seems as though too much skin is removed.
> 
> My right eye is not so bad. It's not the result I wanted, I wanted the shape of double eyelid outer line but they made inner type.
> But much better than left.
> I cannot believe the same doctor made both of eyes. I inquire to the doctor whether it's possible to revise it again, and am seeking another doctor also in this forum.


 
Hi michelin999,

Many thanks for your update. 

I was originally planned to do my double eyelid revision surgery at BIO. Luckily I see your post before I make my trip to Korea.

My problem is similar as your previous, too high, too deep and scar very obvious.

I was told Dr.Cho from BIO is most famous surgeon for double eyelid revision in Korea. Is your revision done by him?

Do you mind share your photos through email?  My email: winnieho1982@yahoo.com.hk

Thank you very much for valuable comments. 

Are your eyelids better today?


----------



## twzgirl4

I'm also looking for a revision in Korea when I can afford it.. I'm really hoping end of this year or early next summer if anyone is interested in planning something out with me. I hate that I ever did this in the first place bc now I don't look or feel like myself...all this emotional and physical pain.. I regret everything and I just want to look as much like my original self as I can.. I'm so depressed. I want to get lid lowering and possible epi restoration. If anyone has some useful information or wants to share experiences, please pm or email me since I don't think I can pm anyone being a brand new member. 

Twzgirl4@gmail.com


----------



## twzgirl4

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.




I'm looking for this same revision and I would really be grateful if you could help me with any helpful information you might have for a non Korean speaking person like me!! I am desperate.. Please help  twzgirl4@gmail.com


----------



## Worries

binnies said:


> Hi Worries
> 
> I cannot PM you coz I am still a new member in purse forum. A few questions here. Does Dr Chung speak any english if I fly to Korea and seek consultation with him?(Btw, I am not a korean). Which hotel u stay, airport u drop off and transport u took to reach his clinic etc ? Also I am very impress with the photo you post up on the other thread regarding your revisional eyelids surgery. Feel that Dr chung may be very specialize with eye surgery. Is the fat graft for your forehead successful? Able to share a photo also if you don't mind? Actually I am looking at overfill fat injection near undereyes. Wanna see if he is very good in performing such revisional surgery. I had very bad experinece with eye bad removal(too much fat removed) and fat injection back on the undereye, again the fat is overfill causing it to look very weird now.
> 
> My email is beebwen32@yahoo.com.sg
> 
> binnies



Hi Binnies I replied your email Le.


----------



## Sadeyes

Wow, seems like so many people are experiencing the high fold problem like me. Mine is also very deep. Anyway, just wanted to share that I'll be leaving for Korea next week and meeting with Kang, Banobagi (although I still don't know which doctor), and Dr Cho of BIO. My crease is currently at 10mm cut and shows 4mm when I look straight. Ugh!

I'm aiming for 2 mm of show and would love any comments/ideas on how much to lower my crease. I'll keep you all posted on the progression. Feel free to PM me for specific questions if you have any and hopefully I can share anything beneficial. For quicker responses, leave your email on the PM 

Thanks in advance everyone and send your prayers my way!!!


----------



## binnies

Worries said:


> Hi Binnies I replied your email Le.


 
Hi Worries

Thank you very much to reply me!
I doing a lot of forum read up to gather more information on whom to seek consultation when I go korea. Seem like not many people face overfill fat injection on undereye problem. I am hoping to find a expertise to tackle my problem =) I send u another email on some questions hope I am not loh soh and scare you away . 

cheers binnies


----------



## HURU

omom.momo said:


> Hi Huru,
> 
> After I returned from Korea my eyelid lowered somewhat, so unless you stare you can't really notice the uneveness. I'm quite happy with my lids now, although I do wish the dr had made my lids higher (more prominent) so they resembled my natural lids more.


again could tell me which clinic did u get ur eye done? thanks


----------



## HURU

Hi, 
can anybody here tell me zoe's email adress please?


----------



## cherryzz

Sadeyes said:


> Wow, seems like so many people are experiencing the high fold problem like me. Mine is also very deep. Anyway, just wanted to share that I'll be leaving for Korea next week and meeting with Kang, Banobagi (although I still don't know which doctor), and Dr Cho of BIO. My crease is currently at 10mm cut and shows 4mm when I look straight. Ugh!
> 
> I'm aiming for 2 mm of show and would love any comments/ideas on how much to lower my crease. I'll keep you all posted on the progression. Feel free to PM me for specific questions if you have any and hopefully I can share anything beneficial. For quicker responses, leave your email on the PM
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone and send your prayers my way!!!


really? good to hear that! keep us updated ya..All the BEST! good luckkkkk!!! =D


----------



## cherryzz

spykcu said:


> 1 year is better to see the real results, even at 7months there were changes. Those who did it once and got it right are lucky.


hi spykcu..i was once lucky,but i wasnt satisfied with it. I expected something perfect so i went for revision..and now...i feel like a freak.


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> Hi Binnies I replied your email Le.


hey worries...i dont know if you got my message i sent earlier but anyway i just wanna ask if you lowered your double eyelid with dr.chung? I did my revision in singapore and now it looks terrible. please share some infos and experience with me if possible. i would really appreciate it.thankss =)

cherryzz67@gmail.com


----------



## cherryzz

HURU said:


> Hi,
> can anybody here tell me zoe's email adress please?


i think this is her email address..i saw it on previous post..
so try this....clinickorea@gmail.com 
hope it helps =)


----------



## cherryzz

delete


----------



## cherryzz

toheart08 said:


> hi Sad girl,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I can understand how u feel. My primary double eye lids surgery was done locally by a doc who didnt explain much about the operation he is going to do.
> 
> We have all the right to know. I was ask to chose stiching or cutting. I chose cutting. And he never explain the kind of incision he is doing.
> 
> He didnt tell me what kind of incision he is going to do. is it full or mini or partial. What kind of doc is that.
> 
> Waste my sgd3000 and I will never go back there again!


exactly! the doctor didnt explain much about the surgery. if he did! i would have said NO. i wonder if we went to the same doctor since i also did it in singapore. sighh


----------



## Worries

cherryzz said:


> hey worries...i dont know if you got my message i sent earlier but anyway i just wanna ask if you lowered your double eyelid with dr.chung? I did my revision in singapore and now it looks terrible. please share some infos and experience with me if possible. i would really appreciate it.thankss =)
> 
> cherryzz67@gmail.com



Hi Cherryzz

Sorry for any late reply.. I did my eyelid lowering on last year May 2011 with bkclinic Dr Kim Byung Gun. My Fold was initially at 10mm high, he manage to 
Revise it to 5mm (closed eye measured). My eyelid revision is fold lowering with Levator muscle correction. 

My Epi reversal was done this year April 2012 with Dr Chung Eve Aesthetic surgery clinic.


----------



## Worries

Cherryzz, 

May i know When are u going to revise ur eyelid? What's your plan now?


----------



## HURU

cherryzz said:


> i think this is her email address..i saw it on previous post..
> so try this....clinickorea@gmail.com
> hope it helps =)


thanks cherry...i'll try with this one!


----------



## HURU

jeyes said:


> I'm thinking of going to korea at the end of the year to get my lids lowered.
> My email is jgvera009@gmail.com for anyone who wants to share their experiences or even wants to come with me. I feel so unhappy.


Hi
i plan to go to korea too...i need to have ptosis correction surgery. which clinic will u go?


----------



## HURU

cherryzz said:


> hi jennlynn! could you please email me your pictures? i would also like to know more about your experience with dr.kang. will be waiting for your reply =) thanks  cherryzz67@gmail.com


Hi
please send me ur photo. my email is rath_monica@ymail.com


----------



## HURU

twzgirl4 said:


> I'm looking for this same revision and I would really be grateful if you could help me with any helpful information you might have for a non Korean speaking person like me!! I am desperate.. Please help  twzgirl4@gmail.com


Hi
i want to have ptosis correction too...can u share some experience? could u send me ur photo? my email is rath_monica@ymail.com. thank!


----------



## meihualin

Hi everybody, I was just wondering, do any of you guys know of anyone who can take foreigners to different consultations and do aftercare services? LIke, half carer half translator? I know of Zoe, but she is booked out for the time I am going - and I am desperate to find someone else! or maybe even perhaps where you can find these services?


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> Hi Cherryzz
> 
> Sorry for any late reply.. I did my eyelid lowering on last year May 2011 with bkclinic Dr Kim Byung Gun. My Fold was initially at 10mm high, he manage to
> Revise it to 5mm (closed eye measured). My eyelid revision is fold lowering with Levator muscle correction.
> 
> My Epi reversal was done this year April 2012 with Dr Chung Eve Aesthetic surgery clinic.


worries!! i am SO HAPPY TO SEE YOUR REPLY!! seriously,thank you!

um can you explain to me more about your lowering surgery? fold lowering levator muscle means lowering without taking out your skin? and did you do fat grafting?what was your condition before you lowered it? skin taken out or fats taken out during the primary surgery? sry but i've got so many question=p it would be really helpful if you can send me your eyes closed before and after pics..how are you healing? oh im thinking if possible i wanna fix it by the end of the year. cherryzz67@gmail.com maybe we can chat there =))


----------



## Worries

cherryzz said:


> worries!! i am SO HAPPY TO SEE YOUR REPLY!! seriously,thank you!
> 
> um can you explain to me more about your lowering surgery? fold lowering levator muscle means lowering without taking out your skin? and did you do fat grafting?what was your condition before you lowered it? skin taken out or fats taken out during the primary surgery? sry but i've got so many question=p it would be really helpful if you can send me your eyes closed before and after pics..how are you healing? oh im thinking if possible i wanna fix it by the end of the year. cherryzz67@gmail.com maybe we can chat there =))



Hi Cherryzz

Levator muscle correction is a surgery to strengthen your eyelid muscle. So that ur eyelid can open wider when u open the eyes. Those people who have ptosis correction also did the same surgery. My eyelid revision was an incision method 
Remove some skin(Old fold) & create a new incision fold. No fat grafting on eyelid. My healing tooks me 2 weeks for major swelling to go down & then follow by full 3mths to become natural. 

My primary Eyelid surgery was done in SG mount elizabeth JJ Chua, crease was 
Very natural but asymmetrical. I dont think he remove any orbital fats or skin for me. Just cut n stitch back. Follow by 3 yrs later I go Taiwan Wishclinic ended up with a failed eyelid, incision was make too high & deep. Result in weaken my levator muscle. 3rd surgery revision was with Dr Kim byung gun , bkclinic. I'm Sorry I do not have previous primary surgery photo with eyes close. however I can send u all 1st-3rd eyelid revision photo with eyes open. Thank u!


----------



## spykcu

cherryzz said:


> hi spykcu..i was once lucky,but i wasnt satisfied with it. I expected something perfect so i went for revision..and now...i feel like a freak.


Hi, did your friends/strangers say it looks freaky or you feel freaky? They are different things. Hope you're not her
http://singaporeseen.stomp.com.sg/s.../woman_gets_goggle_eyes_after_paying_16k.html


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> Hi Cherryzz
> 
> Levator muscle correction is a surgery to strengthen your eyelid muscle. So that ur eyelid can open wider when u open the eyes. Those people who have ptosis correction also did the same surgery. My eyelid revision was an incision method
> Remove some skin(Old fold) & create a new incision fold. No fat grafting on eyelid. My healing tooks me 2 weeks for major swelling to go down & then follow by full 3mths to become natural.
> 
> My primary Eyelid surgery was done in SG mount elizabeth JJ Chua, crease was
> Very natural but asymmetrical. I dont think he remove any orbital fats or skin for me. Just cut n stitch back. Follow by 3 yrs later I go Taiwan Wishclinic ended up with a failed eyelid, incision was make too high & deep. Result in weaken my levator muscle. 3rd surgery revision was with Dr Kim byung gun , bkclinic. I'm Sorry I do not have previous primary surgery photo with eyes close. however I can send u all 1st-3rd eyelid revision photo with eyes open. Thank u!


ohh so its ptosis correction. sighh my problem is not ptosis and i dont have extra skin. my primary surgery was natural too.i feel hopeless=(..yeah please email it to me. thankss


----------



## cherryzz

spykcu said:


> Hi, did your friends/strangers say it looks freaky or you feel freaky? They are different things. Hope you're not her
> http://singaporeseen.stomp.com.sg/s.../woman_gets_goggle_eyes_after_paying_16k.html


i havent met any of my friends. been hiding myself..i feel like a freak. sometimes i think mine are a bit like hers..like eyes wide open when im actually not? i dont know if its just me being paranoid about it. now i realize the old me was soo pretty.


----------



## Worries

cherryzz said:


> ohh so its ptosis correction. sighh my problem is not ptosis and i dont have extra skin. my primary surgery was natural too.i feel hopeless=(..yeah please email it to me. thankss



Hi Cherryzz. I had sent u my photos in email Le. Trust me don't give up.
I been through what u r experiencing now. Although till now at times i still think my primary eyelid look so much better n prettier. However, we have to move on..Just keep telling urself there is Always hopes out there. Let this be the last revision... Look forward, don't look back anymore...Jia you!


----------



## jeyes

delete


----------



## spykcu

cherryzz said:


> i havent met any of my friends. been hiding myself..i feel like a freak. sometimes i think mine are a bit like hers..like eyes wide open when im actually not? i dont know if its just me being paranoid about it. now i realize the old me was soo pretty.



Maybe post a pic of your eyelid and we'll judge? Hiding is very unhealthy.


----------



## winniebb30

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery. I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems. In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results. I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids. Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision. I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries. Not all doctors could do revisions well. I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues". He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick". He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision. He could pretty much only lower my folds. Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors. His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction. The issue here is that I do not have ptosis. I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes. I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems. I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created. Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list. His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions. You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only. He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works. He is the most expensive though. However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems. Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all. Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix. I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions. It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed. I am HAPPY about my results so far. I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states. I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions. The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you. I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul. However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help. We need to help each other.


 
I am planning to go Korea for the revisional by end of this year. I've been reading and researching. 

Dr.Cho from Bandaoeyes is on my list. How much for your revisional? He quoted me 13 million won it is just so crazy. Do you mind if you send me the photos? My email: winnieho1982@yahoo.com.hk

Thank you very much.


----------



## cherryzz

Worries said:


> Hi Cherryzz. I had sent u my photos in email Le. Trust me don't give up.
> I been through what u r experiencing now. Although till now at times i still think my primary eyelid look so much better n prettier. However, we have to move on..Just keep telling urself there is Always hopes out there. Let this be the last revision... Look forward, don't look back anymore...Jia you!



thank you for the encouragement =') yeah i feel very sad everytime i look back.


----------



## cherryzz

spykcu said:


> Maybe post a pic of your eyelid and we'll judge? Hiding is very unhealthy.


where can i create an album with password? i would prefer that. =)


----------



## spykcu

photobucket.com


----------



## mauigal

Worries said:


> Hi Cherryzz. I had sent u my photos in email Le. Trust me don't give up.
> I been through what u r experiencing now. Although till now at times i still think my primary eyelid look so much better n prettier. However, we have to move on..Just keep telling urself there is Always hopes out there. Let this be the last revision... Look forward, don't look back anymore...Jia you!


Hi Worries,

You look so good.  Can you please send me b&a photos? I'm new to the blog so I can't pm yet...  my email is dj(dot)chee@yahoo(dot)com.  thx


----------



## Worries

mauigal said:


> Hi Worries,
> 
> You look so good.  Can you please send me b&a photos? I'm new to the blog so I can't pm yet...  my email is dj(dot)chee@yahoo(dot)com.  thx



Hi mauigal

Are u looking for an eyelid primary surgery or Eyelid revision ?


----------



## cherryzz

spykcu said:


> photobucket.com


http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg586/cherryzz1/eyes/

i'll pm you the password

btw cause nth has changed much, so i used the photo i took like 2 to 3 weeks ago.


----------



## winniebb30

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!



I am planning to go Korea to do revision by end of this year. And I sent an enquiry to dr.kang after read your post. He quoted me 6 million won to lower eyelid and ptosis. I think it is pricy. How much did he originally quote you for doing two eyes? 
Actually I don't think I have ptosis problem can I only do eyelid lowering? 
Does dr.kang speak english? Any interpreter?
Thank you very much for sharing your experience.


----------



## winniebb30

Worries said:


> Hi Binnies I replied your email Le.


Hi worries 
I cannot pm so I sent an email to you regarding the lids lowering. Did you receive it?


----------



## spykcu

cherryzz said:


> http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg586/cherryzz1/eyes/
> 
> i'll pm you the password
> 
> btw cause nth has changed much, so i used the photo i took like 2 to 3 weeks ago.



2nd pic is ok, lower than pic 1, its getting better. Maybe it's the angle the fold start? Or the fold ending is too long?
At least the fold at the end is parallel and isn't slanted down, saw some, looked like premature aging. Anyway, it is quite symmetrical.

Who is your doc? Seems like location near tanglin?


----------



## cherryzz

spykcu said:


> 2nd pic is ok, lower than pic 1, its getting better. Maybe it's the angle the fold start? Or the fold ending is too long?
> At least the fold at the end is parallel and isn't slanted down, saw some, looked like premature aging. Anyway, it is quite symmetrical.
> 
> Who is your doc? Seems like location near tanglin?


second pic lower? ohh i forgot to tell you, the lower one was my primary surgery.=( The big one is what i have now =( for now, yes i think the fold at the end is too long, but i think it'll fade. actually, if you look closely, my primary surgery was TINY BIT asymmetrical (my left eye, your right) which was the reason why i went for revision to make the end higher.(okay you might not be able to see the slanting part on my left eye, cause in the picture i posted its...almost perfect. sigh
i may have resolved the slanted part which was a super small problem..but now i got myself a BIG problem..the start of the fold till the center is very high and my brows are so close to my eyes now=(
if you are talking about my primary surgery, then actually there wasn't a problem, too minor to call it a problem. For my current one, the start of the fold does hv a problem,it is too high for natural look. 
my doc is from Gleneagles. i'd say he's skills are quite okay but it seems like he doesnt have much common sense..removed 4mm of my skin to make it slightly higher. SLIGHTLY HIGHER? 4mm?? doesnt need a professional to tell that its a lot of skin excision right? 
i wish i'm wrong. sigh


----------



## spykcu

Who did the primary surgery? Yes 1st one is abit asymmetrical at the start of the fold but at least it's better than now. Now the eyes look symmetrical but shape is not so nice, looks manly..


----------



## cherryzz

spykcu said:


> Who did the primary surgery? Yes 1st one is abit asymmetrical at the start of the fold but at least it's better than now. Now the eyes look symmetrical but shape is not so nice, looks manly..


which is why i regretted so much to solve such tiny problem and got myself a problem that is 10 times worse. the start of the fold is too high, thats why its ugly..i dont know how a doctor can not know about this.


----------



## winniebb30

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!





Worries said:


> Hi sorry Winnie
> 
> I never receive ur email . Pls send to me again thank u!



I have sent to you again. Do you receive it?


----------



## mauigal

Worries said:


> Hi mauigal
> 
> Are u looking for an eyelid primary surgery or Eyelid revision ?



It is for primary.  In fact, I'm already in seoul!  It is so overwhelming! Therefore, i need all the input that i can get.


----------



## spykcu

Which clinics do you have in mind?


----------



## yovanilla

Hi...i am a new member here. could anybody here share some experience and information to me.i plan to go to korea for ptosis correction surgery? i'm looking for the bestt clinic to fix it. i'm interesting in BANOBAGI. any idea for a better place.? and one more thing is i got some problem with the visa to korea too. i called the embassy and they need the confirmatiom letter from the clinic but the problem is, i'm not sure which clinic yet i just 1na go there first and have consultation with a few clinic and will decide later. how can i ask for confirmation letter since i haven't got one specific clinic yet? thanks !!!


----------



## cherryzz

I'm still uncertain whether i should go for revision surgery which will be the 3rd time. but surgery will always have risk and might also have consequences in the future. I'm afraid that the result for new lowering method (non excisional, Dr.kang) will bring me more problems in the future such as triple eyelid. But i dont think i can live with what i have now and i also dont think that my eyes are gonna look better as i age. which to choose? live my life in sorrow forever or take the risk and bear the future consequences that might come?=( btw im only 24. would appreciate any opinion.


----------



## meihualin

cherryzz - you sound quite sad, I think you should, if you can afford it financially - however, I think you should go to a few consultations, as well as find a good doctor - which doctors did you go to last time? ALso, I think you should hire a local who has expertise in the plastic surgery area and can guide you and  tell you which doctors are good/bad etc..


----------



## Cherrybelle

missliang said:


> Hello,does anybody in this forum has experience with dr kang iou?I'm despeerately need info about him..and how to contact him..please share


Hi missliang,i cant reply ur msg.pls add my pin 21764D22.thx


----------



## cherryzz

meihualin said:


> cherryzz - you sound quite sad, I think you should, if you can afford it financially - however, I think you should go to a few consultations, as well as find a good doctor - which doctors did you go to last time? ALso, I think you should hire a local who has expertise in the plastic surgery area and can guide you and  tell you which doctors are good/bad etc..


Hi meihualin, 
yes i am sad. extremely sad ='(...for my case, theres really not many doctors out there who can lower it without skin excision. I just want to look like my old self again..I had my 2nd surgery with a doctor in singapore. you mean like hire a korean translater? I dont know if i can trust them.do you know anyone? and actually i've spent all my savings for this. sigh.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Worries said:


> *On 10th Nov 2012, SG Consultation with Dr Chung Yoon Jae from Cheonan,SEOUL*
> 
> Dear members, Im Worries. I'm glad to share with you that my Epi Reversal Dr Chung is coming to Singapore for Conference Meeting. He will conduct free Consultation to new patients on 10th Nov 2012. Consultation will be held in Marina Bay Sand Hotel. Please kindly drop me an Email: livelyrene@gmail.com & i will send you the reference details for consultation. Pls note that im not a marketers, im also his patients and also becoming his frds. Im helping him to spread around the gd news.
> 
> Dr Chung has invented & published his own Epi reversal in korea newspaper article & was recognized among the korea medical board.
> 
> Dr Chung have many Surgical specialities. Personally i have done Epi reversal, Aar lift reduction, Forehead Fat graft & Nasolabial fat grafting with him. My Mum also did Upper+ Lower Blepharoplasty & Facelift with him. We are both very satisfied with our result. I have attached my Epi reversal blog here, inside contains some Dr Chung's Seminar speech & his Article information.
> 
> *Dr Chung's Korea Article*
> 
> http://www.koreamed.org/SearchBasic.....15.3.204&DT=1
> 
> *My Epi Reversal Blog*
> 
> http://forums.soompi.com/search?Sear...l+epi+reversal
> 
> *Eve Plastic Surgery (Dr Chung Yoon Jae)
> Website: http://www.eveplastic.co.kr
> Email: ack614@yahoo.co.kr
> Tel : +82415613900*
> 
> *Dr Chung Yoon Jae Plastic Surgery Certificates*


Hey your doctor's site doesn't have English translation.


----------



## Worries

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Hey your doctor's site doesn't have English translation.



Hi SheOnlyLook

Yes Dr Chung is very much on local Korean business. His website have only Korean words n chinese. If u unable to read Chinese then gonna click on pic to see before n after photos. I also did the same. Hence honestly speaking alot of other clinic did photoshop on website but Eve aesthetic surgery clinic website does not have any photoshop. Becoz u can see his patients photo was taken with bruises after few days post ops.. This is something that I like about his honesty.


----------



## meihualin

cherryzz said:


> Hi meihualin,
> yes i am sad. extremely sad ='(...for my case, theres really not many doctors out there who can lower it without skin excision. I just want to look like my old self again..I had my 2nd surgery with a doctor in singapore. you mean like hire a korean translater? I dont know if i can trust them.do you know anyone? and actually i've spent all my savings for this. sigh.



H, I think, that you should research in this forum.I don't know anything about revision surgery at all.  Some well-known clinics are:

1. VIP
2. Teiumps
3.Regen

HOwever, this is for normal surgery, not revision, so I'm not sure about who to see about revision. However, I'm sure you'll find information on here or another purseForum forum about surgery! 

I think you should also contact this lady called Zoe. You pay her to take you around to consultations; and after your surgery she looks after you. I have heard good things about her in this (or one of the other forums). Her email is:

clinickorea@gmail.com (she has 6 years experience as well)

Best of luck!


----------



## cherryzz

meihualin said:


> H, I think, that you should research in this forum.I don't know anything about revision surgery at all.  Some well-known clinics are:
> 
> 1. VIP
> 2. Teiumps
> 3.Regen
> 
> HOwever, this is for normal surgery, not revision, so I'm not sure about who to see about revision. However, I'm sure you'll find information on here or another purseForum forum about surgery!
> 
> I think you should also contact this lady called Zoe. You pay her to take you around to consultations; and after your surgery she looks after you. I have heard good things about her in this (or one of the other forums). Her email is:
> 
> clinickorea@gmail.com (she has 6 years experience as well)
> 
> Best of luck!


hi, yeah i've been researching on this everyday. i havent decided if i should just go for the lowering surgery, im afraid that i'll bring more trouble in the future. im still considering..after going through so much, i feel scared already. anyway thanks for the info! =)


----------



## meihualin

cherryzz said:


> hi, yeah i've been researching on this everyday. i havent decided if i should just go for the lowering surgery, im afraid that i'll bring more trouble in the future. im still considering..after going through so much, i feel scared already. anyway thanks for the info! =)



Aww well, I guess you should decide whether its worth the risk for you - I mean, if you honestly can't live for the rest of ur life with the look, then go for it defs  If you think that its not even that bad, don't worry - you will get over it! But just make sure you have the funds and that you are ready Good luck!


----------



## Sadeyes

Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.

Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.

Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.

IOU

Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than I&#8217;d prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (I&#8217;m not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didn&#8217;t have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.

BIO

Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didn&#8217;t say that he couldn&#8217;t but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didn&#8217;t necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Umm&#8230;no thank you.  Moving on!

Banobagi &#8211; Dr. Lee

Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didn&#8217;t even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that I&#8217;d like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.

Decision

Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasn&#8217;t sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lee&#8217;s work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee. 

Surgery Day

Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than I&#8217;d like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldn&#8217;t notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didn&#8217;t care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!  

Conclusion

Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their baby&#8217;s faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  That&#8217;s just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.


----------



## Dilya

Hello Everybody!!!
I am looking for a plastic surgeon in the USA!! I am not Korean and do speak English and Russian. I am 36. I am from Kazakhstan, Central Asia.
About 12 years ago I had a blepharoplasty performed by a couple ENT surgeons.. 
I was a kind of a training test object and unfortunately did not realize that the results could be unexpectedly bad.
After surgery I have noticed that they had taken fat tissue without any skin removal.
Surgeons confirmed that they have removed fat tissue ONLY!
So, my eyes became baggy with a long wrinkle going from the outer corner.
Before surgery my eyes had "sad" looking appearance with outer corners going down. After the surgery this effect emphasized..
I did not like the results but I could live with such eyes.
To keep my eyes seemed open I had to raise  my forehead.

I immigrated to the USA 5 years ago and started working in surgery as RN circulator.
Working in surgeries I was thinking a lot about my unsuccessful blepharoplasty. 
An ENT surgeon from my hospital recommended to look for a plastic surgeon who specializes on Asian eyes blepharoplasty.
I live in Florida and started looking for a plastic surgeon here. I have met with two plastic surgeons in FLA. The first plastic surgeon from Tampa told that she will make all her best, and it was important to  make her patient happy. Sounded I would be her first Asian client.  Next plastic surgeon from Sarasota L. Rubinstein repeated the same.
The only difference that L. Rubinstein is working in SE Asia (Vietnam) and teaching and practicing there. He wanted $7505. He had not have enough time to talk to me as much as I wanted!!!
Moreover, he has promised exactly what I wanted - to correct mistake of my first plastic surgeons and to slightly raise my outer eye corners.

The same ENT surgeon from my hospital has recommended to have the third opinion and visit a plastic surgeon with the best reputation in our city of Lakeland.
Dr. Stark told me that he would highly recommend me to go to the Eastern coast of the USA, preferably San-Francisco. After searching in the Internet I found the website "Make me heal" with pictures of two blepharoplasties.

I definitely liked those results! I also found many plastic surgeons in the state of California but I liked the preference of Dr. Lee (San-Francisco) not to publish his patients pictures. It seemed as if he does not need additional advertising through before-after pics.
Moreover, there are TWO CHARLES LEE Plastic Surgeons in California. One is in Los-Amgeles, another from San-Francisco... One of them uses technique of Dr Flowers (Hawaii) who is the best.. MAY anybody recommend best surgeon or share personal stories of plastic surgery here in the USA?


----------



## Dilya

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasnt sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lees work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.



Thank you for story! I am sorry, I did not understand where had you have your final surgery done? In Korea? 



Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.



or in the USA? as you mentioned Dr. Lee by the end before making your decision... Which Dr. Lee? from San-Francisco or Los-Angeles? tell me PLEASE!


----------



## Sadeyes

Dilya said:


> Thank you for story! I am sorry, I did not understand where had you have your final surgery done? In Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> or in the USA? as you mentioned Dr. Lee by the end before making your decision... Which Dr. Lee? from San-Francisco or Los-Angeles? tell me PLEASE!



Hello there. All the doctors I mentioned were in Korea. Dr Lee is one of the two PS whom does eyelid surgery. My initial surgery was by Dr Lee of Beverly Hills.


----------



## Oceanbelle

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than Id prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (Im not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didnt have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didnt say that he couldnt but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didnt necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Ummno thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi  Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didnt even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that Id like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasnt sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lees work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than Id like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldnt notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didnt care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their babys faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  Thats just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.



Hi Sadeyes, what do you mean by outfolded and in-out fold?
Thanks.


----------



## Sadeyes

Outfold is where the crease is parrellel and in-out fold is where the crease is a very tapered outfold.  As the crease comes out toward the temple, the crease becomes larger.  Hope that helps.


----------



## minibunny

SADEYES-
I was so happy to read your post. My first surgery made my eyelids too high and I was looking into getting a more monolid look at IOU.
Do you have any tips for patients going for a consultation? Any info I should bring/ask? 
Since I'm most likely going to IOU it'd be great to get tips from one of their previous patients.


----------



## minibunny

SADEYES-

Also, was your original procedure incision or non-incision??
I'm worried Dr. Kang won't be able to correct mine as it was incision.


----------



## Sadeyes

Hi minibunny

I emailed you back but your email address is no longer valid. Odd


----------



## 9874123

Worries said:


> Hi dear friends, I had email Dr cho from bandoeye, his reply is experience enough, he sees my photo mention out my concern which was my medial area  my front eyelid fold near my epi area is high n deep. He shares e same thinking as me. Dr Kim from BK dongyang clinic only mention I have to wait total 6mrhs for revision n prices for revision is 1.5 or double in price. Dr kwon from Teuim, he is nice n experience as well he say I'm still swelling need to wait another 3 mths to see it's recovery before doing any revision, hence if revision too early will have many complication thus needs 6-12mths to see final results. Indeed Dr Kim is v experience but he seems to be over pricely. Dr
> kwon n dr cho r both sounds not so money minded.



Hi worries, can I have dr chos email address please? Cos I can't find it. Much appreciated


----------



## 9874123

Sadeyes said:


> Hi minibunny
> 
> I emailed you back but your email address is no longer valid. Odd


Hi sadeyes,

Could you tell me the email address of dr cho from bandoeyes? Thanks a lot xx


----------



## JLy8

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.


Thank you for posting this. I am going to Seoul for my first eyelid surgery in December at Bk. 
From your post it sounds like you have been through so much. But I'm glad you finally got the results you was after


----------



## minibunny1

Sadeyes said:


> Hi minibunny
> 
> I emailed you back but your email address is no longer valid. Odd


Ah, sorry about that sadeyes. It was an email account I created to post on this forum and then deleted. Here's a new email if you wouldn't mind emailing me again: minibunny291@ gmail.com. Thanks


----------



## choco_pie

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than Id prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (Im not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didnt have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didnt say that he couldnt but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didnt necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Ummno thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi  Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didnt even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that Id like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasnt sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lees work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than Id like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldnt notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didnt care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their babys faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  Thats just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.



Hi Sadeyes, I'm so happy to hear that you are happy with the revision, I have very similar case to yours and would like to hear about your experience, since I'm new here cannot PM, could you email me at: miziko321@yahoo.com please, thanks so much! xx


----------



## itsumobaby

.


----------



## itsumobaby

cherryzz said:


> I'm still uncertain whether i should go for revision surgery which will be the 3rd time. but surgery will always have risk and might also have consequences in the future. I'm afraid that the result for new lowering method (non excisional, Dr.kang) will bring me more problems in the future such as triple eyelid. But i dont think i can live with what i have now and i also dont think that my eyes are gonna look better as i age. which to choose? live my life in sorrow forever or take the risk and bear the future consequences that might come?=( btw im only 24. would appreciate any opinion.



hey I have EXACTLY the same problem as you and I am 24 as well, I am still not sure about things cuz if i do it it would be the 3rd revision and I am terrified of going under the knives with a worsen result, however I can live with my current eye neither, we should research and discuss things together since we are going throught the same phrase, if you want


----------



## itsumobaby

Sadeyes said:


> Wow, seems like so many people are experiencing the high fold problem like me. Mine is also very deep. Anyway, just wanted to share that I'll be leaving for Korea next week and meeting with Kang, Banobagi (although I still don't know which doctor), and Dr Cho of BIO. My crease is currently at 10mm cut and shows 4mm when I look straight. Ugh!
> 
> I'm aiming for 2 mm of show and would love any comments/ideas on how much to lower my crease. I'll keep you all posted on the progression. Feel free to PM me for specific questions if you have any and hopefully I can share anything beneficial. For quicker responses, leave your email on the PM
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone and send your prayers my way!!!




Hi I have just came across your forum and I am so happy to find someone like me and had managed to get their eyes fixed! i have been super upset and down for many months because of my failed eye job, would you be kind and share your experience with me? that would mean so much to me thank you!!


----------



## itsumobaby

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.



Hi I am looking for a good revisional eye surgeon and I was wondering if the scars of your eyes has been fixed and do you have a personal email address that I could email to? Thank you so much !!


----------



## cherryzz

hello everyone!
anyone going to korea during january and looking for someone to share accommodation? i dont wanna travel alone. pm me! =)


----------



## cherryzz

itsumobaby said:


> hey I have EXACTLY the same problem as you and I am 24 as well, I am still not sure about things cuz if i do it it would be the 3rd revision and I am terrified of going under the knives with a worsen result, however I can live with my current eye neither, we should research and discuss things together since we are going throught the same phrase, if you want



hey i dont know if i have replied to you on purseforum before. did i? did we chat through emails before? anyway yes we can discuss about this. please email me and tell me your problems so we can discuss about it =) cherryzz67 @  gm ail.com


----------



## Bella147

cherryzz said:
			
		

> I'm still uncertain whether i should go for revision surgery which will be the 3rd time. but surgery will always have risk and might also have consequences in the future. I'm afraid that the result for new lowering method (non excisional, Dr.kang) will bring me more problems in the future such as triple eyelid. But i dont think i can live with what i have now and i also dont think that my eyes are gonna look better as i age. which to choose? live my life in sorrow forever or take the risk and bear the future consequences that might come?=( btw im only 24. would appreciate any opinion.



Cherryzz

I must admit I'm not in ur same situation, but u sound like u simply can't live the way ur eyes are at the mo - in fact I think in time you'll just feel more depressed. I think revision might be the best option.

Don't want to sound patronising, but from the past 2 bad experiences, what did u learn ie what would u do differently this time? I'm sure u didn't rush a decision last time and u did ur research, I'm only asking cause maybe I didn't think of something that u might be able to give me the heads up

I REALLY hope u get some peace from whatever decision u make


----------



## Jin77

Hi I am planning on going to Korea around 12/15/12 for 2 weeks to do a double eyelid revision surgery and want to visit the following clinics:

     Bando eye clinic (I think it is called Bio now)
     Iou clinic
     BK 
     Banobagi

I want to significantly lower my crease and want the natural look again 

If anyone is going around that time, please contact me.


----------



## Bella147

Hey eyelid_revision

Sorry to hear about ur experiences but thank you do much for sharing!!! I was actually thinking of going to US to c dr Charles lee - the de that's been on Oprah and Tyra - I thought hew oils be some 'expert'. I live in Australia so the 'trek' to US would have been expensive, but didn't mind if dr lee is the guru in the field. Seems like he's not & sooo happy now I've decided to go to Korea! 

Thanks again for sharing


----------



## lianlian1991

- Double eyelid surgery in Korea
Hey girls! I want to do double eyelid surgery including widening my inner eyes and outer eyes. But I'm not sure which clinic and which doctor to go...
Mind giving me some advices?
In deciding between JW clinic, BK clinic and ITEM clinic.


----------



## cherryzz

Bella147 said:


> Cherryzz
> 
> I must admit I'm not in ur same situation, but u sound like u simply can't live the way ur eyes are at the mo - in fact I think in time you'll just feel more depressed. I think revision might be the best option.
> 
> Don't want to sound patronising, but from the past 2 bad experiences, what did u learn ie what would u do differently this time? I'm sure u didn't rush a decision last time and u did ur research, I'm only asking cause maybe I didn't think of something that u might be able to give me the heads up
> 
> I REALLY hope u get some peace from whatever decision u make


hey bell,
yeah i've been really depressed but im feeling better these days because i look forward to revision but time to time i'd still think about it and sometimes i still cant decide and then i break down again. lol

um nope! my case is very different from the others. my first surgery was very successful, but went for revision cause of tiny flaws. well i thought it was a simple surgery. ended up the most regretful decision of my life. and NO i did not do any research! because my first surgery was good-.- so this is why im doing EXTENSIVE research now that sometimes is really driving me crazy. haha

oh yes! i have learnt a lot! above and beyond lol..i'd be happy to share my experience/advice with you. email me if you want, tell me what you are planning to do. my major is only double eyelid actually.LOL


----------



## cherryzz

lianlian1991 said:


> - Double eyelid surgery in Korea
> Hey girls! I want to do double eyelid surgery including widening my inner eyes and outer eyes. But I'm not sure which clinic and which doctor to go...
> Mind giving me some advices?
> In deciding between JW clinic, BK clinic and ITEM clinic.


my advice is, dont do outer corner. unless your eyes are slanting upwards. Dr. kwon from teiumps is famous for epi (inner corner) maybe check him out. I wouldnt go BK clinic if i were you because i've read quite a few of bad reviews about that clinic. plus that clinic is big and has many doctors, they may swap drs during the surgery and you wouldnt know. good luck =)


----------



## cherryzz

Jin77 said:


> Hi I am planning on going to Korea around 12/15/12 for 2 weeks to do a double eyelid revision surgery and want to visit the following clinics:
> 
> Bando eye clinic (I think it is called Bio now)
> Iou clinic
> BK
> Banobagi
> 
> I want to significantly lower my crease and want the natural look again
> 
> If anyone is going around that time, please contact me.


messaged you! =)


----------



## cherryzz

itsumobaby said:


> Hi I am looking for a good revisional eye surgeon and I was wondering if the scars of your eyes has been fixed and do you have a personal email address that I could email to? Thank you so much !!


Bandoeye is extremely expensive. the most expensive that i've ever heard.


----------



## lianlian1991

cherryzz said:


> my advice is, dont do outer corner. unless your eyes are slanting upwards. Dr. kwon from teiumps is famous for epi (inner corner) maybe check him out. I wouldnt go BK clinic if i were you because i've read quite a few of bad reviews about that clinic. plus that clinic is big and has many doctors, they may swap drs during the surgery and you wouldnt know. good luck =)



Wow thank you so much for your advice cherryzz !
Did you do double eyelid surgery? If u did, when an I see photo of yours b4 and after?


----------



## cherrykiss

Sadeyes said:


> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their babys faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  Thats just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.



So happy to hear that you were able to fix your eyes. I had my double eyelid done in the US by some korean doctor in New York. My folds are super deep and assymetrical. They also have a tapered crease which I don't find too attractive or natural. I'm currently considering revision but I'm scared to touch my eyes again. Personally, I find eyes to be the most important feature on a face so I'm so scared I'm going to mess it up.  Hopefully I'll be able to find the right doctor like you have.


----------



## cherrykiss

Bella147 said:


> Hey eyelid_revision
> 
> Sorry to hear about ur experiences but thank you do much for sharing!!! I was actually thinking of going to US to c dr Charles lee - the de that's been on Oprah and Tyra - I thought hew oils be some 'expert'. I live in Australia so the 'trek' to US would have been expensive, but didn't mind if dr lee is the guru in the field. Seems like he's not & sooo happy now I've decided to go to Korea!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing



Please please I urge you not to risk US doctors. I didn't have mine done with Dr. Charles Lee but I did with another asian doctor in New York. Not only was it expensive, the results were bad. If you are asian, get it done in asia (preferably korea/japan).


----------



## cherryzz

lianlian1991 said:


> Wow thank you so much for your advice cherryzz !
> Did you do double eyelid surgery? If u did, when an I see photo of yours b4 and after?



alright, give me your email. =)


----------



## Jin77

cherryzz said:


> messaged you! =)



Cherryzzz,

Since I'm a new member, it won't allow me to send personal messages. Anyways, there's been a change to my travel plans. I will be arriving to Korea on 12/9 and will be staying for 2 weeks so that I can get my eyelid creases smaller (booked airfare through KAL). I've made a consultation appt at Iou, Bando eye clinic, and I'm in the process of making an appt. at BK clinic. 

I received a quote from IOU but I think it's a bit high, $5,000 - $6,000

When are you going and will you be having the double eyelid revision surgery also?

Jin


----------



## Bella147

cherrykiss said:


> Please please I urge you not to risk US doctors. I didn't have mine done with Dr. Charles Lee but I did with another asian doctor in New York. Not only was it expensive, the results were bad. If you are asian, get it done in asia (preferably korea/japan).



thanks cherrykiss - i've crossed going to the US for surgery now. Korea is the place to get it dode - more experience and skills


----------



## cherrykiss

Bella147 said:


> thanks cherrykiss - i've crossed going to the US for surgery now. Korea is the place to get it dode - more experience and skills


----------



## cherryzz

Jin77 said:


> Cherryzzz,
> 
> Since I'm a new member, it won't allow me to send personal messages. Anyways, there's been a change to my travel plans. I will be arriving to Korea on 12/9 and will be staying for 2 weeks so that I can get my eyelid creases smaller (booked airfare through KAL). I've made a consultation appt at Iou, Bando eye clinic, and I'm in the process of making an appt. at BK clinic.
> 
> I received a quote from IOU but I think it's a bit high, $5,000 - $6,000
> 
> When are you going and will you be having the double eyelid revision surgery also?
> 
> Jin


heyy Jin..um , i think i've dropped you my email? anyway you mean you are going during september? how high is your fold?

i'll be going either january or march-april to lower my double eyelid. but im still scared. haha


----------



## lianlian1991

cherryzz said:


> alright, give me your email. =)



My email is yokelian31@hotmail.com


----------



## missliang

Heloo anybody here from indo wanted revisioon too and d going to korea this month?


----------



## juicy88

Hello, I'm NEW and I've stumbled across this forum and I realized there are people out there that are experiencing the same thing! I reallyx100 want to have revisional surgery on my eyes.. and I can't bare to have another disappointment! I've had 2 revisional surgeries and the outcome is still really bad... I would really want to talk to anyone facing this.. My family has no support for me, they think I'm crazy to undergo another surgery. But they just can't understand how much I was affected .. Is just sad.. I want to go Korea for surgery.. And I set my eyes on IOU but I know zero Korean.. Thanks..


----------



## cherryzz

juicy88 said:


> Hello, I'm NEW and I've stumbled across this forum and I realized there are people out there that are experiencing the same thing! I reallyx100 want to have revisional surgery on my eyes.. and I can't bare to have another disappointment! I've had 2 revisional surgeries and the outcome is still really bad... I would really want to talk to anyone facing this.. My family has no support for me, they think I'm crazy to undergo another surgery. But they just can't understand how much I was affected .. Is just sad.. I want to go Korea for surgery.. And I set my eyes on IOU but I know zero Korean.. Thanks..


hey! we are almost in the same situation. i had 2 surgeries and i've been eyeing on IOU. my case could be more difficult as i dont have fats now. please email me so we can further discuss.. cherryzz67@gmail.com

=)


----------



## juicy88

cherryzz said:


> hey! we are almost in the same situation. i had 2 surgeries and i've been eyeing on IOU. my case could be more difficult as i dont have fats now. please email me so we can further discuss.. cherryzz67@gmail.com
> 
> =)



Hi Cherryzz67! I'm so glad to get ur reply!  

Definitely want to discuss more! 

Will email u right away


----------



## juicy88

missliang said:


> Heloo anybody here from indo wanted revisioon too and d going to korea this month?



Hi missliang, which doctor do you plan to visit? Have you make appointment?


----------



## juicy88

Jin77 said:


> Hi I am planning on going to Korea around 12/15/12 for 2 weeks to do a double eyelid revision surgery and want to visit the following clinics:
> 
> Bando eye clinic (I think it is called Bio now)
> Iou clinic
> BK
> Banobagi
> 
> I want to significantly lower my crease and want the natural look again
> 
> If anyone is going around that time, please contact me.




Hi Jin77, these are the clinic that I really interested to know more.. 

I need revisional eyelid surgery as well.. Good luck and hope to hear good feedback from you


----------



## Jin77

Update:

I arrived at Seoul last Sunday and the next day I had 3 consultation appts. scheduled with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at Bio, and Dr. Kim at BK.  Since my Korean was okay and enough to get by, I didn't have an interpreter with me.  I was booked at the Dormy Inn residence hotel, which is about 10 minute cab ride for $4 during non-rush hour.  

 My first appt. was with Dr. Kang and I was so impressed with Dr. Kang that I didn't even want to go to the other 2 doctors for consultations afterwards.  Still, I decided to go see Dr. Cho at Bando Eye/Bio,  since I was in Korea already and he seems to have a good reputation for eye revisions based on this forum.  Well, what a waste of time it was! I found him to be arrogant, unattentive, and the consultation lasted a whole 5 min. or so.  I actually knew he wasn't the right doctor for me as soon as I walked in and when he said to me, "So, you are from the States.  You want to get your eyes done smaller but why?  It should fit right in in the States."  One of his female consultants who was standing right next to him seemed kind of embarrassed by his candid statment to me.  Although I was quite taken back, I explained that I wanted it to make it smaller regardless because I felt it was too big and then he says to me, "I guess i can do it."  At that point, I just knew he wasn't the right doctor for me and when he proceeded to examine my eyes, I lost all interest in this doctor.  I left after about 5 minutes and was still surprised by his casual, indifferent attitude towards a decision that meant a lot to me.  

 Since I really liked Dr. Kang, I decided to cancel my appt. at BK with Dr. Kim after seeing Dr. Cho.  Dr. Kang is extremely attentive and very nice, and more importantly he listens to what you want.  I've read on previous posts that he tends to make the double eyelids too small, that is untrue based on my experience because he asked me what size I preferred and took the time to measure my eyelids, looked at the pictures that I've saved on my iphone, and listened to me.   The consulation lasted well over 30 minutes and I never felt rushed one bit.  Whereas at Dr. Cho's, I couldn't wait to get out of his office.  Btw, apparently in Korea the trend is to have a small double fold, almost mono-lid, which is what you mainly see on Dr. Kang's website because that's what the girls are getting over there.  I've opted for a size of 5.5 mm, which is considered 1 - 1.5 mm higher than what most Koreans opt for these days. 
I could tell immediately after my surgery that my crease is a LOT lower than it had previously been, even though I was at the most swollen stage!  I had an incisional and ptosis done btw.

 Please note that since all the surgery dates/times were booked, Dr. Kang and his staff made special arrangements for me by performing the surgery after hours.  They knew that I had to leave Korea in a week 1/2 so they made special accommodations.  He has asked me to come for a follow up visit every 2 days, which I have been.  

 Dr. Kang's price was competitive and much lower than what was quoted to me via email. Based on my observation from visiting the clinics here in Seoul, it's best to get a quote from the doctor face to face because the person who is quoting is just one of the employees so it may be a lot higher than actual.

I am so happy that I found this forum and for the person who started this forum (Sassychic09 - Thank you), and I have only positive things to say about Dr. Kang at IOU based on my experience.  Good luck to you all, and I hope you guys can achieve the results that you are looking for as well~


----------



## juicy88

Jin77 said:


> Update:
> 
> I arrived at Seoul last Sunday and the next day I had 3 consultation appts. scheduled with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at Bio, and Dr. Kim at BK.  Since my Korean was okay and enough to get by, I didn't have an interpreter with me.  I was booked at the Dormy Inn residence hotel, which is about 10 minute cab ride for $4 during non-rush hour.
> 
> My first appt. was with Dr. Kang and I was so impressed with Dr. Kang that I didn't even want to go to the other 2 doctors for consultations afterwards.  Still, I decided to go see Dr. Cho at Bando Eye/Bio,  since I was in Korea already and he seems to have a good reputation for eye revisions based on this forum.  Well, what a waste of time it was! I found him to be arrogant, unattentive, and the consultation lasted a whole 5 min. or so.  I actually knew he wasn't the right doctor for me as soon as I walked in and when he said to me, "So, you are from the States.  You want to get your eyes done smaller but why?  It should fit right in in the States."  One of his female consultants who was standing right next to him seemed kind of embarrassed by his candid statment to me.  Although I was quite taken back, I explained that I wanted it to make it smaller regardless because I felt it was too big and then he says to me, "I guess i can do it."  At that point, I just knew he wasn't the right doctor for me and when he proceeded to examine my eyes, I lost all interest in this doctor.  I left after about 5 minutes and was still surprised by his casual, indifferent attitude towards a decision that meant a lot to me.
> 
> Since I really liked Dr. Kang, I decided to cancel my appt. at BK with Dr. Kim after seeing Dr. Cho.  Dr. Kang is extremely attentive and very nice, and more importantly he listens to what you want.  I've read on previous posts that he tends to make the double eyelids too small, that is untrue based on my experience because he asked me what size I preferred and took the time to measure my eyelids, looked at the pictures that I've saved on my iphone, and listened to me.   The consulation lasted well over 30 minutes and I never felt rushed one bit.  Whereas at Dr. Cho's, I couldn't wait to get out of his office.  Btw, apparently in Korea the trend is to have a small double fold, almost mono-lid, which is what you mainly see on Dr. Kang's website because that's what the girls are getting over there.  I've opted for a size of 5.5 mm, which is considered 1 - 1.5 mm higher than what most Koreans opt for these days.
> I could tell immediately after my surgery that my crease is a LOT lower than it had previously been, even though I was at the most swollen stage!  I had an incisional and ptosis done btw.
> 
> Please note that since all the surgery dates/times were booked, Dr. Kang and his staff made special arrangements for me by performing the surgery after hours.  They knew that I had to leave Korea in a week 1/2 so they made special accommodations.  He has asked me to come for a follow up visit every 2 days, which I have been.
> 
> Dr. Kang's price was competitive and much lower than what was quoted to me via email. Based on my observation from visiting the clinics here in Seoul, it's best to get a quote from the doctor face to face because the person who is quoting is just one of the employees so it may be a lot higher than actual.
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and for the person who started this forum (Sassychic09 - Thank you), and I have only positive things to say about Dr. Kang at IOU based on my experience.  Good luck to you all, and I hope you guys can achieve the results that you are looking for as well~



Thank you so much for your feedback!

You have no idea how helpful this is for me  

I'm curious about Dr.Kim on how he treats his patients.. But from your experience, Dr.Kang seems to be the ideal doctor that really cares which is so important!

I've a question, how much did Dr.Kang charged you for lowering lids and ptosis?

I mainly need these two procedures to correct my eyes.. 

Can Dr.Kang speaks english? How do I contact his clinic? 

Thanks again


----------



## Jin77

Juicy88,

Dr. Kang's office email is  kcu36.5@hanmail.net.  I spoke Korean with Dr. Kang so I'm not sure if he can speak English.  

Can you message me with your email address?  Since I don't have 10 posts, I can't message you yet.  

Are you trying to lower your crease size or?


Also, below is the email that I received from their office when I contacted them several weeks ago.




Do you have a high fold?

There are 2 types of technique for high fold correction; 1) with skin excision 2) without skin excision.

The former is old technique and cannot be done if there is insufficient eyelid skin.

The later is our special technique; high fold correction without skin excision.(We also correct high fold with skin excision when patients have sufficient eyelid skin



You can refer my journal for high fold correction without skin excision, and many foreign patients visit IOU plastic surgery ceter after reviewing my journal.

http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90088779261

http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90125292963




We recommend you make a reservation in advance in order to have surgery for your convenience.

please give me a e-mail for reservation

You are provided with a comprehensive medical service.



Location;

&#49436;&#50872; &#44053;&#45224;&#44396; &#49888;&#49324;&#46041; 513-4  (&#51648;&#54616;&#52384; 3&#54840;&#49440; &#49888;&#49324;&#50669; 8&#48264;&#52636;&#44396; &#48148;&#47196;&#50526 

513-4 Shinsa-Dong, Gangnam-Gu, Seoul, Korea (subway 3rd line Shinsa station, in front of 8 exit)

http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90150060291



revision of double fold

http://www.iou4u.com/xe/sub_5_6/120644



deep line  correction

http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90152518534

http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90152508612



thanks.


----------



## Jin77

I selected a crease size bigger than what is on most the pics shown since I wanted enough space to put eyeliner on and showed him several pics saved on my phone.  He indicated that it would be a size 6 - 6.5 mm.  Since I have had big eyes for so long and hated it for so long, I decided to go even smaller to a 5.5 mm.  

He has other pics of revisions on his computer screen with exact crease size measurements to look at also.


----------



## Jin77

I'm sure it was mentioned before previously but be sure to bring a lap top   along with a univeral power switch if you go to Korea.  Being in a hotel room for almost a week now, I've been watching drama shows online non-stop.  I would have been so bored without it.


----------



## Jin77

Juicy88, I forgot to answer your question about price.  I paid $3,900 for revision and ptosis at IOU clinic.  At Bio, I was quoted $3,500 for revision.


----------



## ALVI88LEE

hey everyone 

I am new here, was thinking of to make a trip to Korea to do eyelid and nose surgery.  But then I do not have any friends, who did it that I can see result/ suggestion. I am so worry because there are lot of bad and goods review which make research absolutely necessary. Therefore, do anyone mind to share actual experience and feedback on korea good dr and cost. It will be great if you can email me the before and after picture (alvi88lee@gmail.com)

Thanks yeah


----------



## Bella147

ALVI88LEE said:


> hey everyone
> 
> I am new here, was thinking of to make a trip to Korea to do eyelid and nose surgery.  But then I do not have any friends, who did it that I can see result/ suggestion. I am so worry because there are lot of bad and goods review which make research absolutely necessary. Therefore, do anyone mind to share actual experience and feedback on korea good dr and cost. It will be great if you can email me the before and after picture (alvi88lee@gmail.com)
> 
> Thanks yeah



hi alvi88lee

when r u planning on going to korea for surgery? i'm also planning on going for eyes & nose  

do u have marir's research on ps clinics in korea? u can get it from the 'best plastics surgery clinics in korea' thread...just search for marir (that's her username) - a LOT of b&a pics...will make u want to get vline as well lol


----------



## juicy88

Jin77 said:


> Juicy88, I forgot to answer your question about price.  I paid $3,900 for revision and ptosis at IOU clinic.  At Bio, I was quoted $3,500 for revision.




Hi Jin77 thank u so much for all your information! There's alot to absorb which is so great XD 

I would wan to ask you more... ><!! 

Shall pm you my email.. Thanks


----------



## juicy88

ALVI88LEE said:


> hey everyone
> 
> I am new here, was thinking of to make a trip to Korea to do eyelid and nose surgery.  But then I do not have any friends, who did it that I can see result/ suggestion. I am so worry because there are lot of bad and goods review which make research absolutely necessary. Therefore, do anyone mind to share actual experience and feedback on korea good dr and cost. It will be great if you can email me the before and after picture (alvi88lee@gmail.com)
> 
> Thanks yeah



Hi Alvi88lee, yes! please do as much research as you can! I did not do enough research and went to the worst doctor ever!! I want to go Korea to get revision eyelids now.. Korea seems to be the best in cosmetic surgery


----------



## ALVI88LEE

Bella147 said:
			
		

> hi alvi88lee
> 
> when r u planning on going to korea for surgery? i'm also planning on going for eyes & nose
> 
> do u have marir's research on ps clinics in korea? u can get it from the 'best plastics surgery clinics in korea' thread...just search for marir (that's her username) - a LOT of b&a pics...will make u want to get vline as well lol



Hi Bella I m looking forward to do it mayb mid / or end of the year. Have not yet confirm, since I do not have much info. Too many clinics seems not bad. Hahahaha don knw how to choose. Thanks, can't wait to become pretty pretty


----------



## ALVI88LEE

juicy88 said:
			
		

> Hi Alvi88lee, yes! please do as much research as you can! I did not do enough research and went to the worst doctor ever!! I want to go Korea to get revision eyelids now.. Korea seems to be the best in cosmetic surgery



Hi juicy , thanks Heheheehe  have u decide which clinic to go?


----------



## ALVI88LEE

Heard that, after eyelid surgery... Eye unable to close. Is that true? Even after healing time, it won't b able to close nicely .... (Worry)


----------



## Bella147

ALVI88LEE said:


> Hi Bella I m looking forward to do it mayb mid / or end of the year. Have not yet confirm, since I do not have much info. Too many clinics seems not bad. Hahahaha don knw how to choose. Thanks, can't wait to become pretty pretty



just emailed you...


----------



## ALVI88LEE

Bella147 said:


> just emailed you...



Hi bella received with thanks  same, almost the same period as you. Mayb we can go tgt


----------



## juicy88

ALVI88LEE said:


> Heard that, after eyelid surgery... Eye unable to close. Is that true? Even after healing time, it won't b able to close nicely .... (Worry)


It is possible.. If the surgeon is not skilled then it may lead to that... 

That's why is so important to research and have very detail consultation with the right surgeon. 

I m planning to go IOU as there are many praises about his revisional eyelid surgery. I've no idea went yet though.. I have not talked to my mom about my surgery...


----------



## Bella147

juicy88 said:


> Hi Alvi88lee, yes! please do as much research as you can! I did not do enough research and went to the worst doctor ever!! I want to go Korea to get revision eyelids now.. Korea seems to be the best in cosmetic surgery



well hopefully ur ps journey is almost over now and ur eyes turn out gorgeous!!    ....doing the research and finding the right dr/clinic is the hardest part - now u need to convince ur mum lol


----------



## moomoo84

Hi,

I have a stupid question..is it considered a revision if I had the non-incisional procedure done and one eye is now coming out? Or is it only considered a revision when the original surgery was incisional and permanent? I've read through this entire thread and can't seem to figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## awkwardturtle

juicy88 said:


> Hi Alvi88lee, yes! please do as much research as you can! I did not do enough research and went to the worst doctor ever!! I want to go Korea to get revision eyelids now.. Korea seems to be the best in cosmetic surgery



Hi there 
I am looking to have revision eyelid surgery too in South Korea and was wondering if you would like to keep in touch ?
I previously had non-incisional DE surgery + epicanthoplasty but one of my folds came undone so my eyes are now o_0, also I am not satisfied with the epi. It's making me feel rather depressed.
I'm from the UK and don't personally know of anyone who wants to have DE surgery so it'd be great if we could stay in touch! my email is helahun@hotmail.co.uk. Take care!


----------



## missliang

Anybody in here going to korea this mid januari?I need a mate for share accomodation,I want redo my eyes at dr kang clinic


----------



## luowenji

Banobagi? is good, but... i think Hyundaimihak is better, you know?
i did double eyelid surgery in Hyundaimihak Medical Surgery. the surgery was successful.,
i heard that many people who get eye revision go to Hyundaimihak, too.
you can contact them. if you need help, you can ask me, friend~


----------



## luowenji

oh, i cannot write the whold name of the clinic, right? but i don't know how to delate the clinic's name. anyone can help me?


----------



## Moona

cherryzz said:


> heyy Jin..um , i think i've dropped you my email? anyway you mean you are going during september? how high is your fold?
> 
> i'll be going either january or march-april to lower my double eyelid. but im still scared. haha




Hi Cherryzz & Juicy88, have you confirmed the date yet..im going for a DL revison too..


----------



## MsNovember

Hi everyone!

I have been following this thread and I am finally going to Korea next month for my eyelid surgery! I am booked for mid feb and will be there til march 7th! Is anyone going around that time?

My story:
I have had a long history of failed eyelid surgery and really really am praying this is the last time I have to go through the torture. My first failed attempt was in shanghai where I went for non incisional method. It was hideous (droopy, uneven) that I went back in 2 weeks to do incisional. The incisional was beautiful at first then 1 year later the crease became faded and my eyelid became droopy -- the classic signs of ptosis became more and more apparent. I started having to wear eyelid tape in order to not have to strain when I opened my eyes. Finally after 3 years I went to Taiwan for a revision. It was really my fault for not doing more research, the Taiwanese doctor was recommended by a relative who only went to him for botox etc. he botched my eyes even worse! The scar lines are deep and uneven, although he fixed the ptosis on my right eye, the left was still droopy and loose giving my eyes an asymmetric appearance. and he made my crease line extend way longer than the outer corner of my eye that for the first 6 months it was a really obvious red scar extending like winged eyeliner. It was a horrible experience, especially when right after he completed the job and I was still on the operating table I told him that the left eye didn't fold correctly, it felt wrong. Him and his wife assured me it's nothing and to give it a few days, completely ignoring my concern. Turns out I was right. 

I wanted to wait and to let my eyes heal before i do my next revision. It's been 2 years and this time I am going to Korea and not settling for anything less. I cannot afford another botched eye job or complication. After all my research so far, the clinics I'm consulting:

Teuim
IOU
Banobagi


I also want to do my nose tip plasty so I will consult with grand, dreams, JW, Cinderella. 

Can somebody share their suggestions, input?? 
Btw, should I do my nose first or my eyes? I also want to raise my nose bridge (part between your eyes where sunglasses sit on your nose).


----------



## MsNovember

For those that may be interested, I was researching cheap accommodations and www.asiarooms.com has a good selection of hotel/hostel. 

Www.airbnb.com is also great for those who want to do condo/vacation rentals. You can probably apply big discount if you are staying for extended period. That's what I did.


----------



## MsNovember

Jin77 said:


> Update:
> 
> I arrived at Seoul last Sunday and the next day I had 3 consultation appts. scheduled with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at Bio, and Dr. Kim at BK.  Since my Korean was okay and enough to get by, I didn't have an interpreter with me.  I was booked at the Dormy Inn residence hotel, which is about 10 minute cab ride for $4 during non-rush hour.
> 
> My first appt. was with Dr. Kang and I was so impressed with Dr. Kang that I didn't even want to go to the other 2 doctors for consultations afterwards.  Still, I decided to go see Dr. Cho at Bando Eye/Bio,  since I was in Korea already and he seems to have a good reputation for eye revisions based on this forum.  Well, what a waste of time it was! I found him to be arrogant, unattentive, and the consultation lasted a whole 5 min. or so.  I actually knew he wasn't the right doctor for me as soon as I walked in and when he said to me, "So, you are from the States.  You want to get your eyes done smaller but why?  It should fit right in in the States."  One of his female consultants who was standing right next to him seemed kind of embarrassed by his candid statment to me.  Although I was quite taken back, I explained that I wanted it to make it smaller regardless because I felt it was too big and then he says to me, "I guess i can do it."  At that point, I just knew he wasn't the right doctor for me and when he proceeded to examine my eyes, I lost all interest in this doctor.  I left after about 5 minutes and was still surprised by his casual, indifferent attitude towards a decision that meant a lot to me.
> 
> Since I really liked Dr. Kang, I decided to cancel my appt. at BK with Dr. Kim after seeing Dr. Cho.  Dr. Kang is extremely attentive and very nice, and more importantly he listens to what you want.  I've read on previous posts that he tends to make the double eyelids too small, that is untrue based on my experience because he asked me what size I preferred and took the time to measure my eyelids, looked at the pictures that I've saved on my iphone, and listened to me.   The consulation lasted well over 30 minutes and I never felt rushed one bit.  Whereas at Dr. Cho's, I couldn't wait to get out of his office.  Btw, apparently in Korea the trend is to have a small double fold, almost mono-lid, which is what you mainly see on Dr. Kang's website because that's what the girls are getting over there.  I've opted for a size of 5.5 mm, which is considered 1 - 1.5 mm higher than what most Koreans opt for these days.
> I could tell immediately after my surgery that my crease is a LOT lower than it had previously been, even though I was at the most swollen stage!  I had an incisional and ptosis done btw.
> 
> Please note that since all the surgery dates/times were booked, Dr. Kang and his staff made special arrangements for me by performing the surgery after hours.  They knew that I had to leave Korea in a week 1/2 so they made special accommodations.  He has asked me to come for a follow up visit every 2 days, which I have been.
> 
> Dr. Kang's price was competitive and much lower than what was quoted to me via email. Based on my observation from visiting the clinics here in Seoul, it's best to get a quote from the doctor face to face because the person who is quoting is just one of the employees so it may be a lot higher than actual.
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and for the person who started this forum (Sassychic09 - Thank you), and I have only positive things to say about Dr. Kang at IOU based on my experience.  Good luck to you all, and I hope you guys can achieve the results that you are looking for as well~


Thanks so much for sharing your experience!


----------



## cherryzz

MsNovember said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been following this thread and I am finally going to Korea next month for my eyelid surgery! I am booked for mid feb and will be there til march 7th! Is anyone going around that time?
> 
> My story:
> I have had a long history of failed eyelid surgery and really really am praying this is the last time I have to go through the torture. My first failed attempt was in shanghai where I went for non incisional method. It was hideous (droopy, uneven) that I went back in 2 weeks to do incisional. The incisional was beautiful at first then 1 year later the crease became faded and my eyelid became droopy -- the classic signs of ptosis became more and more apparent. I started having to wear eyelid tape in order to not have to strain when I opened my eyes. Finally after 3 years I went to Taiwan for a revision. It was really my fault for not doing more research, the Taiwanese doctor was recommended by a relative who only went to him for botox etc. he botched my eyes even worse! The scar lines are deep and uneven, although he fixed the ptosis on my right eye, the left was still droopy and loose giving my eyes an asymmetric appearance. and he made my crease line extend way longer than the outer corner of my eye that for the first 6 months it was a really obvious red scar extending like winged eyeliner. It was a horrible experience, especially when right after he completed the job and I was still on the operating table I told him that the left eye didn't fold correctly, it felt wrong. Him and his wife assured me it's nothing and to give it a few days, completely ignoring my concern. Turns out I was right.
> 
> I wanted to wait and to let my eyes heal before i do my next revision. It's been 2 years and this time I am going to Korea and not settling for anything less. I cannot afford another botched eye job or complication. After all my research so far, the clinics I'm consulting:
> 
> Teuim
> IOU
> Banobagi
> 
> 
> I also want to do my nose tip plasty so I will consult with grand, dreams, JW, Cinderella.
> 
> Can somebody share their suggestions, input??
> Btw, should I do my nose first or my eyes? I also want to raise my nose bridge (part between your eyes where sunglasses sit on your nose).


hey! my shortlisted clinics are exactly the same as yours! but im gonna visit view too. 

i think you should fix the problem first. which is your eyes.


----------



## MsNovember

cherryzz said:


> hey! my shortlisted clinics are exactly the same as yours! but im gonna visit view too.
> 
> i think you should fix the problem first. which is your eyes.


Yea cherryzz you may have a point but I'm concerned after I raise my nose bridge it will change my eyes a lil, almost like epi.


----------



## cherryzz

MsNovember said:


> Yea cherryzz you may have a point but I'm concerned after I raise my nose bridge it will change my eyes a lil, almost like epi.


hm..well i wouldnt do epi first. it depends on your problem..i mean if your eyes are bothering you alot of course you need to fix the problem first. as for epi, you can do it later. i think if you are going to raise your nose bridge, it'll definitely make your eyes look more or less longer. or maybe you can fix your eyes and raise your bridge..and then decide whether you want epi later.(like after you have healed) pls dont rush...i've read so many people who went for epi reversal. sometimes when doctors overcut the epi, it makes your eyes look mean. so take some time and think about it =)


----------



## juicy88

Moona said:


> Hi Cherryzz & Juicy88, have you confirmed the date yet..im going for a DL revison too..


Heyy  

Yes, im planning to go on the 23rd of March 2013. 

8nights in Korea is it enough? :S 

What about you?? I am really trying to finalize my plan and book my tix asap.


----------



## juicy88

MsNovember said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been following this thread and I am finally going to Korea next month for my eyelid surgery! I am booked for mid feb and will be there til march 7th! Is anyone going around that time?
> 
> My story:
> I have had a long history of failed eyelid surgery and really really am praying this is the last time I have to go through the torture. My first failed attempt was in shanghai where I went for non incisional method. It was hideous (droopy, uneven) that I went back in 2 weeks to do incisional. The incisional was beautiful at first then 1 year later the crease became faded and my eyelid became droopy -- the classic signs of ptosis became more and more apparent. I started having to wear eyelid tape in order to not have to strain when I opened my eyes. Finally after 3 years I went to Taiwan for a revision. It was really my fault for not doing more research, the Taiwanese doctor was recommended by a relative who only went to him for botox etc. he botched my eyes even worse! The scar lines are deep and uneven, although he fixed the ptosis on my right eye, the left was still droopy and loose giving my eyes an asymmetric appearance. and he made my crease line extend way longer than the outer corner of my eye that for the first 6 months it was a really obvious red scar extending like winged eyeliner. It was a horrible experience, especially when right after he completed the job and I was still on the operating table I told him that the left eye didn't fold correctly, it felt wrong. Him and his wife assured me it's nothing and to give it a few days, completely ignoring my concern. Turns out I was right.
> 
> I wanted to wait and to let my eyes heal before i do my next revision. It's been 2 years and this time I am going to Korea and not settling for anything less. I cannot afford another botched eye job or complication. After all my research so far, the clinics I'm consulting:
> 
> Teuim
> IOU
> Banobagi
> 
> 
> I also want to do my nose tip plasty so I will consult with grand, dreams, JW, Cinderella.
> 
> Can somebody share their suggestions, input??
> Btw, should I do my nose first or my eyes? I also want to raise my nose bridge (part between your eyes where sunglasses sit on your nose).


I had a series of jobs on my eyes :S ... My primary job really spoil my eyes.. and the other surgeries didn't help either and made it worst and worst.. and now I'm in my current state.. 
I just want to get my eyes fixed and have my life start over.. Because I'm holding back so much because of my EYES! I'm only planning to go IOU now.. I want my lids lower significantly..! Planning to go 23rd March 2013.. Need to finalize my plan 1st before I make appointment with the doctor..


----------



## juicy88

missliang said:


> Anybody in here going to korea this mid januari?I need a mate for share accomodation,I want redo my eyes at dr kang clinic


Hi missliang, I'm going 23rd of March which is much later than yours  

I would to want to get revisional for Dr.Kang.. 

Have you email Dr.Kang? or called for an appointment?
Or you can provide your email to discuss more


----------



## MsNovember

juicy88 said:


> I had a series of jobs on my eyes :S ... My primary job really spoil my eyes.. and the other surgeries didn't help either and made it worst and worst.. and now I'm in my current state..
> I just want to get my eyes fixed and have my life start over.. Because I'm holding back so much because of my EYES! I'm only planning to go IOU now.. I want my lids lower significantly..! Planning to go 23rd March 2013.. Need to finalize my plan 1st before I make appointment with the doctor..


I know how you feel! I'm happy youre taking the trip to Korea to get it fixed. 

In my experience, 8 days is a little rushed. It would be enough time assuming everything worked out perfectly, your consultation and doing surgery right away, and then removing the stitches right before you depart. However, since your taking this big trip, I would allow 2 more days so you have room for incidentals (just incase). That way, you won't feel rushed at consultations to make a decision right away (or incase the clinic you want is booked) . And you will have more time to relax and recover instead of rushing through your time in Korea. Just my 2 cents. 

It's what happened to me in Taiwan when I was getting my revisional, I didn't have time to consult with more places and I just wanted to get it done because I was leaving in 7 days. Big mistake. Also, I was exploring Taiwan right after my surgery which kinda strained my recovery. But nonetheless it was a botched job and if I had more time to consult and do research, maybe it wouldn't have been the case. 

Just trying to be helpful. 

Btw, I emailed doctor Kang at IOU too.  It took them over a week to respond. They suggested ptosis correction, lowering my fold, and incisional to remove my deep scar lines. I replied sending them pictures of the eyes I want (I still want a big fold, something I don't really see on kang's website) asking if he can create that look but I haven't heard back. It's been over a week. Teiumps and banobagi I were really quick w replies and I'm already on the schedule for consultation after I arrive. 

As for IOU, maybe won't hear back from them since my request is for a big fold and not the natural small fold they are good at...?

Oh and I just wanted to throw this out for anybody interested. I just found out my girlfriend did noncisional w doc lee at banobagi last year. She had beautiful eyes already w fold but she had multiple folds that she hated (I thought her eyes were really beautiful). Anyhow she now has a single high fold and she said she paid $1800. I just saw her the other night and I thought it looked really natural.


----------



## Kiwi_Leah

oddfurniture said:


> Sorry i have neither ! Im not from Toronto actually but i will be in town next week i have my appointment with Dr. Tong. I'll let you know how it went. If you have any questions you want me to ask him i can surely do so too if it helps


Hey I know it's been a year since you last posted this but how was Dr Tong? I'm considering having my eyes done there. Please let me know.


----------



## Jorries

Jin77 said:


> Update:
> 
> Hi Dear Jin77,
> 
> May i check with you how long is your post ops now? I had seen several forum member who gone to Dr Kang IOU, initial result was great at post ops 3 mths, however after 6 mths later their fold become mongolian fold (inner eyelid crease) is that the type of crease you are looking for?
> 
> 
> My friend initially got her eyelid revision failed with Itemclinic, she spend 6k revision with Dr Kang IOU, her crease now is 1 year post ops, her crease has become inner crease already. She didnt complain about it as maybe this is what she is looking for..


----------



## cherryzz

Jorries said:


> Jin77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Hi Dear Jin77,
> 
> May i check with you how long is your post ops now? I had seen several forum member who gone to Dr Kang IOU, initial result was great at post ops 3 mths, however after 6 mths later their fold become mongolian fold (inner eyelid crease) is that the type of crease you are looking for?
> 
> 
> My friend initially got her eyelid revision failed with Itemclinic, she spend 6k revision with Dr Kang IOU, her crease now is 1 year post ops, her crease has become inner crease already. She didnt complain about it as maybe this is what she is looking for..
> 
> 
> 
> hey are you having high fold problem as well? i think you can ask for bigger fold if thats what you want. like (sadeyes) she pushed for 7mm when dr.kang advised 6mm..and she's happy with it, as she wanted 2mm of show..and i think it also depends on the amount of skin you've left. please email me,so we can discuss about it
> cherryzz67@gmail.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Jin77

Jorries said:


> Jin77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Hi Dear Jin77,
> 
> May i check with you how long is your post ops now? I had seen several forum member who gone to Dr Kang IOU, initial result was great at post ops 3 mths, however after 6 mths later their fold become mongolian fold (inner eyelid crease) is that the type of crease you are looking for?
> 
> 
> My friend initially got her eyelid revision failed with Itemclinic, she spend 6k revision with Dr Kang IOU, her crease now is 1 year post ops, her crease has become inner crease already. She didnt complain about it as maybe this is what she is looking for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there~  I'm 5 wks post op and still a bit swollen.    When I asked Dr. Kang what size crease he thought I would look best in, his response was that it was something the patient should decide.  I brought in several pics of what I was looking for and he indicated that those pics were about 6.5 mm crease sizes.  He didn't try to convince me to get a smaller crease nor recommend a crease size when I asked him.  Anyways, I decided at the last minute that I wanted it to be smaller, like at 5.5 mm.
> 
> I think the pics that he has on his site show mainly mono-lid styles but I didn't get that style.  I'm pretty happy with my results and I just have to be patient until all the swelling is down.  I am still like 30% swollen so it's not easy to put eyeliner on.
> 
> Btw, I was thinking of getting my nose done at the same time but he didn't recommend it so I just got my revision surgery instead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jin77

MsNovember said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience!




You're welcome, and hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## susululu

winniebb30 said:


> I am planning to go Korea to do revision by end of this year. And I sent an enquiry to dr.kang after read your post. He quoted me 6 million won to lower eyelid and ptosis. I think it is pricy. How much did he originally quote you for doing two eyes?
> Actually I don't think I have ptosis problem can I only do eyelid lowering?
> Does dr.kang speak english? Any interpreter?
> Thank you very much for sharing your experience.



Hi, I am also thinking of going to Dr Kang for revision but can't make up my mind cos there are so many different DOCS that people have mentioned and dont know which is the right choice....so hard to choose.
Have you decided on Dr Kang ???


----------



## susululu

Oceanbelle said:


> Hi Sadeyes, what do you mean by outfolded and in-out fold?
> Thanks.



Hi sadeyes,
Read your story and feel relieved cos there is light at the end of tunnel !!!
Thanks for sharing 

susululu x


----------



## msfirefly

Hi! I am a new member so I cannot pm anybody yet. Anyway, I am plannign to go for multiple cosmetic  surgery in Korea this May 2013. I hope to travel and share expenses and experiences with someone. I am fun, I promise. Pm me pls.


----------



## msfirefly

Hi bella & alvi88, you guys still going to Korea this year? Can I go with you?


----------



## new_guy

Hi all, looking for some advice here, 
I want to lower my creases, there currently at 5mm and look ok but my surgeon removed so much skin that my eyebrows dropped about 5mm or more in height. This makes me look completely different! so my plan is to have my crease lowered to 3mm then have a brow lift, does this sound like a good idea or should i accept I will never look the way i did before and move on? Such a hard pill to swollow when a surgeon decides to take liberties with your face without informing you.

Also anyone considering this procedure should be aware that it WILL affect your eyebrow position!


----------



## new_guy

Oh also I forgot to ask, does Dr Kang speak english?


----------



## Bella147

msfirefly said:


> Hi bella & alvi88, you guys still going to Korea this year? Can I go with you?



hey msfirefly

sure u can but it looks like ur gg in may...unfortunately i won't be there in may


----------



## pwang

revision2011 said:


> I'm new to this forum. What's the name of the doctor from Banobagi that do eye revision. How much do they charge for the surgery? Do you have any feedback for Dr. Cho from bandoeyeps? Thanks!



I wanna know too...the prices..


----------



## pwang

msfirefly said:


> Hi! I am a new member so I cannot pm anybody yet. Anyway, I am plannign to go for multiple cosmetic  surgery in Korea this May 2013. I hope to travel and share expenses and experiences with someone. I am fun, I promise. Pm me pls.



May this year?? i am new here...i planned to get surgery longtime ago...and decided to go to korea and get it.,..finally...
I really wonder what plastic surgery is good and pricese....
are you sure to go this year??? I may have plan to go this year too..


----------



## susululu

Jin77 said:


> Jorries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there~  I'm 5 wks post op and still a bit swollen.    When I asked Dr. Kang what size crease he thought I would look best in, his response was that it was something the patient should decide.  I brought in several pics of what I was looking for and he indicated that those pics were about 6.5 mm crease sizes.  He didn't try to convince me to get a smaller crease nor recommend a crease size when I asked him.  Anyways, I decided at the last minute that I wanted it to be smaller, like at 5.5 mm.
> 
> I think the pics that he has on his site show mainly mono-lid styles but I didn't get that style.  I'm pretty happy with my results and I just have to be patient until all the swelling is down.  I am still like 30% swollen so it's not easy to put eyeliner on.
> 
> Btw, I was thinking of getting my nose done at the same time but he didn't recommend it so I just got my revision surgery instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jin 77,
> Hows your recovery, are you still happy that you went to Dr Kang ?
> You said you showed pics of 6.5 mm crease size to Doc , can you post one of the pic, so I know what it looks like, to help me decide on what crease size to go for...Thanks
> susululu x
Click to expand...


----------



## susululu

msfirefly said:


> Hi! I am a new member so I cannot pm anybody yet. Anyway, I am plannign to go for multiple cosmetic  surgery in Korea this May 2013. I hope to travel and share expenses and experiences with someone. I am fun, I promise. Pm me pls.



Hi msfirefly,
I,m also a new member and planning to go to Korea in June.
Where are you traveling from and which clinic have you got in mind ?

susululu


----------



## susululu

Hi girls,
I just booked my flight to korea fly from London, leaving on 9th june till 20th june for eyelid revision. I still cant decide on which clinic to choose and I have a korean friend who lives in Seoul and few of her friends have used a clinic called Yonseijin.
Has anyone heard of this clinic although my heart is leaning more towards Dr Kang from IOU as he has good reviews but expensive !!!
If anyone had a good eye revision result from Seoul, please let me know which clinic you have used or who to avoid !!!
Thanks everyone x


----------



## susululu

cherryzz said:


> im in dr.kang too.. what are your problems?
> please email me. cherryzz67@gmail.com
> 
> =)



Hi Cherry,
I booked my flight to korea fly from London on 9th june for eyelid revision.
What is your plan ? I will be staying at my korean friend's home and she has recommended this clinic called Yonseijin in Sinsa-dong as few of her friends have used this clinic and had good results but they are not specialized in eyelid revisional surgery, so I cant make up my mind.
Currently still checking out more info about these two clinics, if you have found more info about Dr Kang IOU...good or bad, please let me know.

Thanks Cherryn hope to hear from you


----------



## coletmenot

I went to Dr. Kang more than six months ago and so far I'm happy with the results. He is more expensive than other clinics though.


----------



## cherryzz

susululu said:


> Hi Cherry,
> I booked my flight to korea fly from London on 9th june for eyelid revision.
> What is your plan ? I will be staying at my korean friend's home and she has recommended this clinic called Yonseijin in Sinsa-dong as few of her friends have used this clinic and had good results but they are not specialized in eyelid revisional surgery, so I cant make up my mind.
> Currently still checking out more info about these two clinics, if you have found more info about Dr Kang IOU...good or bad, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks Cherryn hope to hear from you


hi, i think its better to go to a clinic which specializes in eye revision. revisions and primary surgery are just so different. =)


----------



## juicy88

susululu said:


> Hi girls,
> I just booked my flight to korea fly from London, leaving on 9th june till 20th june for eyelid revision. I still cant decide on which clinic to choose and I have a korean friend who lives in Seoul and few of her friends have used a clinic called Yonseijin.
> Has anyone heard of this clinic although my heart is leaning more towards Dr Kang from IOU as he has good reviews but expensive !!!
> If anyone had a good eye revision result from Seoul, please let me know which clinic you have used or who to avoid !!!
> Thanks everyone x


Hi! I'll be going much sooner than you ><! I'm going in March 22nd. 

What research have you done so far? Honestly, for me not much ><!! I'm very nervous.

I;ve only decided to go for consultation with Dr.Kang but I'm planning to go for more. And I think you should definitely go to doctors that specialized in eyelid revisional surgery. 

Please pm me and we shall discuss further?


----------



## Puffy123

Hello, I am new to this forum. I am also looking to do revision eyelid surgery and few others surgery. What are your findings? Please share. If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together. Let me know. mrsbabydust@gmail.com


----------



## coletmenot

I agree with cherryzz revision is more complicated than a primary so it's important to go to a doctor who has a lot of experience with it.


----------



## eye

Puffy123 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I am also looking to do revision eyelid surgery and few others surgery. What are your findings? Please share. If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together. Let me know. mrsbabydust@gmail.com


I am new to this forum.  Nice to be part of the discussion.  I am also looking for a expert eyelid revision doctor in south Korea or US.  Any surgeon recommendation?  I heard that Dr. Cho at BIO specializes in this.  Anyone know about him?  Who knows any other good surgeons specializing in double eyelid revision?  Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## kianpark17

Puffy123 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I am also looking to do revision eyelid surgery and few others surgery. What are your findings? Please share. If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together. Let me know. mrsbabydust@gmail.com


Hello! I'm also new here as well. What are you planning to get done and when? I'm planning to get a double eyelid surgery with an epi/lateral canthoplasty. I have only done some quick research, nothing too deep. For now, I have Banobagi, BK, Dream, and Pitangui. I heard of Regen and ID as well. Most of them are fairly new, being around for a decade or so. Pitangui is the only one I can find that's lasted longer (25 years). I don't know which is clinic is best, but I think it all boils down on how the initial consultation goes.


----------



## kianpark17

eye said:


> I am new to this forum.  Nice to be part of the discussion.  I am also looking for a expert eyelid revision doctor in south Korea or US.  Any surgeon recommendation?  I heard that Dr. Cho at BIO specializes in this.  Anyone know about him?  Who knows any other good surgeons specializing in double eyelid revision?  Thanks for all your help!!


Hi there! I don't have recommendations since I'm just starting to inquire at clinics. I've received a messge from Dr. Park at BK and Dr. Yoo at Pitangui but I haven't made a decision yet. I'm still going to check other clinics before I finally make my decision.


----------



## eye

coletmenot said:


> I went to Dr. Kang more than six months ago and so far I'm happy with the results. He is more expensive than other clinics though.


Hi Coletmenot, thanks for sharing the information.  Did you have a eyelid revision surgery?  Could you share your before and after photos?  Please email to: sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks and god bless you.


----------



## eye

kianpark17 said:


> Hi there! I don't have recommendations since I'm just starting to inquire at clinics. I've received a messge from Dr. Park at BK and Dr. Yoo at Pitangui but I haven't made a decision yet. I'm still going to check other clinics before I finally make my decision.


thanks for reply.  May i know where did you find the doctor's information?  How do you know which doctor is good?


----------



## eye

Puffy123 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I am also looking to do revision eyelid surgery and few others surgery. What are your findings? Please share. If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together. Let me know. mrsbabydust@gmail.com


Where are you traveling from?  When will you be in Korea?


----------



## eye

cherryzz said:


> hi, i think its better to go to a clinic which specializes in eye revision. revisions and primary surgery are just so different. =)


Hi Cherryzz, do you know any Korea clinic specializing in eyelid revision?  Please share.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## eye

MsNovember said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience!


Dear Jin77, thanks so much for sharing your experience with us.  It will benefit a lot of people.  I am also looking for a very experienced eyelid revision doctor and very nervous about this procedure as I already had 2 bad experience.  Would you mind sharing your recovery photos (or before and after photos) with me.  Here is my email: sosweetplum@gmail.com.  I look forward to your response.


----------



## eye

Jin77 said:


> Update:
> 
> I arrived at Seoul last Sunday and the next day I had 3 consultation appts. scheduled with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at Bio, and Dr. Kim at BK.  Since my Korean was okay and enough to get by, I didn't have an interpreter with me.  I was booked at the Dormy Inn residence hotel, which is about 10 minute cab ride for $4 during non-rush hour.
> 
> My first appt. was with Dr. Kang and I was so impressed with Dr. Kang that I didn't even want to go to the other 2 doctors for consultations afterwards.  Still, I decided to go see Dr. Cho at Bando Eye/Bio,  since I was in Korea already and he seems to have a good reputation for eye revisions based on this forum.  Well, what a waste of time it was! I found him to be arrogant, unattentive, and the consultation lasted a whole 5 min. or so.  I actually knew he wasn't the right doctor for me as soon as I walked in and when he said to me, "So, you are from the States.  You want to get your eyes done smaller but why?  It should fit right in in the States."  One of his female consultants who was standing right next to him seemed kind of embarrassed by his candid statment to me.  Although I was quite taken back, I explained that I wanted it to make it smaller regardless because I felt it was too big and then he says to me, "I guess i can do it."  At that point, I just knew he wasn't the right doctor for me and when he proceeded to examine my eyes, I lost all interest in this doctor.  I left after about 5 minutes and was still surprised by his casual, indifferent attitude towards a decision that meant a lot to me.
> 
> Since I really liked Dr. Kang, I decided to cancel my appt. at BK with Dr. Kim after seeing Dr. Cho.  Dr. Kang is extremely attentive and very nice, and more importantly he listens to what you want.  I've read on previous posts that he tends to make the double eyelids too small, that is untrue based on my experience because he asked me what size I preferred and took the time to measure my eyelids, looked at the pictures that I've saved on my iphone, and listened to me.   The consulation lasted well over 30 minutes and I never felt rushed one bit.  Whereas at Dr. Cho's, I couldn't wait to get out of his office.  Btw, apparently in Korea the trend is to have a small double fold, almost mono-lid, which is what you mainly see on Dr. Kang's website because that's what the girls are getting over there.  I've opted for a size of 5.5 mm, which is considered 1 - 1.5 mm higher than what most Koreans opt for these days.
> I could tell immediately after my surgery that my crease is a LOT lower than it had previously been, even though I was at the most swollen stage!  I had an incisional and ptosis done btw.
> 
> Please note that since all the surgery dates/times were booked, Dr. Kang and his staff made special arrangements for me by performing the surgery after hours.  They knew that I had to leave Korea in a week 1/2 so they made special accommodations.  He has asked me to come for a follow up visit every 2 days, which I have been.
> 
> Dr. Kang's price was competitive and much lower than what was quoted to me via email. Based on my observation from visiting the clinics here in Seoul, it's best to get a quote from the doctor face to face because the person who is quoting is just one of the employees so it may be a lot higher than actual.
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and for the person who started this forum (Sassychic09 - Thank you), and I have only positive things to say about Dr. Kang at IOU based on my experience.  Good luck to you all, and I hope you guys can achieve the results that you are looking for as well~


Dear Jin77, how is your recovery so far?  Are you happy with the outcome?  Would you mind email me your photos?  I had 2 bad experience with eyelid surgery and very scared about it.  Your help will be greatly appreciated.  Please email me at sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks!!


----------



## harby

Bella147 said:


> hi alvi88lee
> 
> when r u planning on going to korea for surgery? i'm also planning on going for eyes & nose
> 
> do u have marir's research on ps clinics in korea? u can get it from the 'best plastics surgery clinics in korea' thread...just search for marir (that's her username) - a LOT of b&a pics...will make u want to get vline as well lol


hi Bella when are you going to korea &#65311;

i will go too


----------



## harby

luowenji said:


> Banobagi? is good, but... i think Hyundaimihak is better, you know?
> i did double eyelid surgery in Hyundaimihak Medical Surgery. the surgery was successful.,
> i heard that many people who get eye revision go to Hyundaimihak, too.
> you can contact them. if you need help, you can ask me, friend~


hi how are you

please tell me something about your surgery 


i plan to go korea next month for eyelid surgery


----------



## kianpark17

eye said:


> thanks for reply.  May i know where did you find the doctor's information?  How do you know which doctor is good?


With Dr. Park, I just read what other people here (and in the other threads) had to say about him. I ended up browsing their site and talking to one of their representatives. I gave them my contact info and some photos and they gave me a recommendation of possible surgeries to do.

With Dr. Yoo at Pitangui, I looked around the web in search of "experienced" plastic surgery clinics in Korea and there name popped up. So I sent them a message too.

As of now, if I had to choose only between them, I think that I'm favoring experience more than the other. Although, bk is more popular here in the forums, I think that it all ends with our gut feel. I don't know hehehe BUT I'm still looking around and reading reviews...


----------



## kianpark17

harby said:


> hi how are you
> 
> please tell me something about your surgery
> 
> 
> i plan to go korea next month for eyelid surgery


hi harby! have you chosen where to go to? please do share what made you choose one over the other...


----------



## harby

MsNovember said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been following this thread and I am finally going to Korea next month for my eyelid surgery! I am booked for mid feb and will be there til march 7th! Is anyone going around that time?
> 
> My story:
> I have had a long history of failed eyelid surgery and really really am praying this is the last time I have to go through the torture. My first failed attempt was in shanghai where I went for non incisional method. It was hideous (droopy, uneven) that I went back in 2 weeks to do incisional. The incisional was beautiful at first then 1 year later the crease became faded and my eyelid became droopy -- the classic signs of ptosis became more and more apparent. I started having to wear eyelid tape in order to not have to strain when I opened my eyes. Finally after 3 years I went to Taiwan for a revision. It was really my fault for not doing more research, the Taiwanese doctor was recommended by a relative who only went to him for botox etc. he botched my eyes even worse! The scar lines are deep and uneven, although he fixed the ptosis on my right eye, the left was still droopy and loose giving my eyes an asymmetric appearance. and he made my crease line extend way longer than the outer corner of my eye that for the first 6 months it was a really obvious red scar extending like winged eyeliner. It was a horrible experience, especially when right after he completed the job and I was still on the operating table I told him that the left eye didn't fold correctly, it felt wrong. Him and his wife assured me it's nothing and to give it a few days, completely ignoring my concern. Turns out I was right.
> 
> I wanted to wait and to let my eyes heal before i do my next revision. It's been 2 years and this time I am going to Korea and not settling for anything less. I cannot afford another botched eye job or complication. After all my research so far, the clinics I'm consulting:
> 
> Teuim
> IOU
> Banobagi
> 
> 
> I also want to do my nose tip plasty so I will consult with grand, dreams, JW, Cinderella.
> 
> Can somebody share their suggestions, input??
> Btw, should I do my nose first or my eyes? I also want to raise my nose bridge (part between your eyes where sunglasses sit on your nose).


hi hou are you 

i plan to korea march 22 

there are my korea friend &#65292;may be he can help us to find perfect hospital


----------



## harby

kianpark17 said:


> hi harby! have you chosen where to go to? please do share what made you choose one over the other...


i am choosing 

but i have some good choice 

for example VIP and regen  the tow hospital are very famous in seoul because they fixed many stars in korea

my korean friend also advise me to go to there


----------



## harby

juicy88 said:


> Heyy
> 
> Yes, im planning to go on the 23rd of March 2013.
> 
> 8nights in Korea is it enough? :S
> 
> What about you?? I am really trying to finalize my plan and book my tix asap.


me too i plan to there on samentime with you


----------



## harby

msfirefly said:


> Hi bella & alvi88, you guys still going to Korea this year? Can I go with you?


hi how are when are you going to korea&#65311;


----------



## harby

pwang said:


> May this year?? i am new here...i planned to get surgery longtime ago...and decided to go to korea and get it.,..finally...
> I really wonder what plastic surgery is good and pricese....
> are you sure to go this year??? I may have plan to go this year too..


may be we can together 
when are you going to&#65311;'


----------



## harby

juicy88 said:


> Hi! I'll be going much sooner than you ><! I'm going in March 22nd.
> 
> What research have you done so far? Honestly, for me not much ><!! I'm very nervous.
> 
> I;ve only decided to go for consultation with Dr.Kang but I'm planning to go for more. And I think you should definitely go to doctors that specialized in eyelid revisional surgery.
> 
> Please pm me and we shall discuss further?


we are same time to go to korea

may be my koreamfriends can help us


----------



## kianpark17

harby said:


> i am choosing
> 
> but i have some good choice
> 
> for example VIP and regen  the tow hospital are very famous in seoul because they fixed many stars in korea
> 
> my korean friend also advise me to go to there


I see. That's one thing I'm scared of because I have worked in marketing and promotions and have seen what's going on behind the scenes. Like in the Philippines, there is a local "doctor to the stars" but when a "normal" person goes, the outcomes are totally different and you'll have to stick to a routine program that will take you from one procedure to another.


----------



## kianpark17

btw, i'm just curious. Where did you get your original surgery done and what has gone wrong for you to seek revisional surgery. Any inputs will surely help so that us newcomers won't make the same mistakes as well. Thanks.


----------



## eye

cherryzz said:


> hi, based on my research, teiumps,eyemagic and iou are famous for eye revision. email me to further discuss cherryzz67@gmail.com =)


Thanks a lot for the response Cherryzz.  I will email you shortly.


----------



## Puffy123

Hello, any updates?


----------



## Puffy123

Anyone is seoul for revision eyelid surgery now? Im looking to visit seoul this week too.


----------



## harby

Puffy123 said:


> Anyone is seoul for revision eyelid surgery now? Im looking to visit seoul this week too.


i will go next week and you &#65311;


----------



## harby

harby said:


> i will go next week and you &#65311;


my Emaill
632264837@qq.com


----------



## Puffy123

Harby:  I just email you. Please check. 

My email is mrsbabydust AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Puffy123

I just update the list with my name on it! Feel free to contact me if you are in Seoul presently. We can exchange info. I am here for revision eye surgery

February 2013
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) mrsbabydust AT gmail Dot com
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


March 2013
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (26 march - 6 April)
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)

April 2013
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

May 2013
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

June 2013
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## Puffy123

Had anyone met dr. Kim of Banobagi for eye revision? Apparently he is new but has 13 years experience in another hospital... Do you know who is specialize in revision eyes at banobagi? It doesnt say it on their website..


----------



## itsumobaby

Please add itsumobaby march 19-24, anyone interested to share a place to stay?





Puffy123 said:


> I just update the list with my name on it! Feel free to contact me if you are in Seoul presently. We can exchange info. I am here for revision eye surgery
> 
> February 2013
> Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) mrsbabydust AT gmail Dot com
> EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
> apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
> Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
> onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
> MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
> sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
> Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances
> 
> 
> March 2013
> spartakooks (7th-16th)
> R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
> bella147 (26 march - 6 April)
> Cherryzz around 24th
> san ard mar.
> angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
> 
> April 2013
> Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)
> 
> May 2013
> Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)
> 
> June 2013
> Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
> Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
> Plasticbuns (1 month)
> Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## Bella147

*February 2013*
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) mrsbabydust AT gmail Dot com
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


*March 2013*
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (25 march - 2 April) **confirmed  
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
itsumobaby (19-24 March)

*April 2013*
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

*May 2013*
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

*June 2013*
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## Bella147

**my dates were incorrect  

*February 2013*
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) mrsbabydust AT gmail Dot com
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


*March 2013*
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (15 march - 2 April) **confirmed  
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
itsumobaby (19-24 March)

*April 2013*
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

*May 2013*
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

*June 2013*
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## eye

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.


Thanks for sharing your experience, eyelid_revision.  How have your eyelid healed after the surgery by Dr. Cho more than 1 year ago?  Are you happy with the result?  Would you mind sharing some picture or information with me?  I am in a similar situation as you were 2 years ago and please help me with some information. May i know your email address?  Or you could email me at sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## eye

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.


thanks for sharing.  Would you mind email me some photos at sosweetplum@gmail.com?


----------



## eye

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than I&#8217;d prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (I&#8217;m not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didn&#8217;t have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didn&#8217;t say that he couldn&#8217;t but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didn&#8217;t necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Umm&#8230;no thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi &#8211; Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didn&#8217;t even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that I&#8217;d like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasn&#8217;t sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lee&#8217;s work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than I&#8217;d like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldn&#8217;t notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didn&#8217;t care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their baby&#8217;s faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  That&#8217;s just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.


Hi Sadeyes, thanks for the sharing the information.  May I know how your recovery went.  Are you happy with the outcome of the surgery?  Could you share some photos of yours?  Please email me at: sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks again!!


----------



## eye

cherryzz said:


> hi, based on my research, teiumps,eyemagic and iou are famous for eye revision. email me to further discuss cherryzz67@gmail.com =)


----------



## kianpark17

Puffy123 said:


> Had anyone met dr. Kim of Banobagi for eye revision? Apparently he is new but has 13 years experience in another hospital... Do you know who is specialize in revision eyes at banobagi? It doesnt say it on their website..


Yes I have heard of him but I haven't met him yet. I plan on dropping by their clinic for a consultation when I head over next month.


----------



## kianpark17

Puffy123 said:


> I just update the list with my name on it! Feel free to contact me if you are in Seoul presently. We can exchange info. I am here for revision eye surgery
> 
> February 2013
> Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) mrsbabydust AT gmail Dot com
> EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
> apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
> Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
> onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
> MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
> sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
> Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances
> 
> 
> March 2013
> spartakooks (7th-16th)
> R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
> bella147 (26 march - 6 April)
> Cherryzz around 24th
> san ard mar.
> angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
> 
> April 2013
> Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)
> 
> May 2013
> Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)
> 
> June 2013
> Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
> Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
> Plasticbuns (1 month)
> Crystallinesnow (end of June)


add me to the list!!! I'm planning to go for consultations on March 15-22!!!!!!


----------



## Puffy123

kianpark17: I just updated the list. actually you just copy and add your own info...


February 2013
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) 
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


March 2013
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (26 march - 6 April)
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
kianpark17  March 15-22!!!!!!

April 2013
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

May 2013
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

June 2013
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## Bella147

*February 2013*
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) 
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


*March 2013*
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (15 march - 2 April)  **confirmed  
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
kianpark17  (March 15-22!!!!!!)

*April 2013*
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

*May 2013*
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

*June 2013*
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## kianpark17

lol! I just got too excited. Hehehe Thank you for the update. I'll go ahead and do the same on the other threads as well.


----------



## juicy88

February 2013
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5)
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


March 2013
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (15 march - 2 April) **confirmed 
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
kianpark17 (March 15-22!!!!!!)
Juicy88 (March 22 - 1 April) Confirmed!

April 2013
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

May 2013
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

June 2013
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## Jin77

eye said:


> Dear Jin77, how is your recovery so far?  Are you happy with the outcome?  Would you mind email me your photos?  I had 2 bad experience with eyelid surgery and very scared about it.  Your help will be greatly appreciated.  Please email me at sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks!!


Hello

I am almost 3 months post op after a revision and would like to update all.  My left eye inner cut was tapered but after several weeks it became undone and is now a parallel crease. So, my left eye looks bigger and rounder than my right eye which is a tapered cut. With make up you can't tell as much. 

 I am a slow healer so my eyes are swollen in the mornings and they come down later in the day. I am still very happy that I got the revision surgery and am glad that it turned out good, although it's uneven a bit due to the inner cut being undone.


----------



## kianpark17

Jin77 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am almost 3 months post op after a revision and would like to update all.  My left eye inner cut was tapered but after several weeks it became undone and is now a parallel crease. So, my left eye looks bigger and rounder than my right eye which is a tapered cut. With make up you can't tell as much.
> 
> I am a slow healer so my eyes are swollen in the mornings and they come down later in the day. I am still very happy that I got the revision surgery and am glad that it turned out good, although it's uneven a bit due to the inner cut being undone.


This caught my attention. What position do you sleep in? Has the doctor given you any post-operation instructions?


----------



## eye

kianpark17 said:


> add me to the list!!! I'm planning to go for consultations on March 15-22!!!!!!


Anyone is aware of the tension between South Korea and North Korea?  Could there possible be a war between them, so it is not safe to travel to south Korea?


----------



## kianpark17

eye said:


> Anyone is aware of the tension between South Korea and North Korea?  Could there possible be a war between them, so it is not safe to travel to south Korea?


There's been tension between them for years. =) It's not like they're gonna nuke each other. Just like what's happening now between the Philippines and Malaysia. IMO, just because they're fighting doesn't mean that the ENTIRE country isn't safe. =)


----------



## eye

This time young Chairman Jin of North Korea canceled the "Seize Fire" agreement. It caused lots of worries on the possible war between them. I am concerned about the safety of the trip. Not sure how the people in Korea feel.


----------



## snowcup

Hi, I'm new and have followed this thread for a while. Thank you to everyone who offered their experiences. I plan to go to Seoul in April and wanted to consult with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at BIO,  Dr. Lee at Eye Magic and Dr. Kwon at Teuim. Does anyone have experience with Dr. Lee and Dr. Kwon? I've read through the entire thread and haven't seen any comments or experience with Dr. Lee at Eye Magic, aside from the initial recommendation.

I'd like to share accommodations with someone if possible.  I see Reneesyd will be April around the same time... Reneesyd?


----------



## snowcup

February 2013
Puffy123 (feb 21-Mar 5) 
EevaLeena (Feb 3rd - Apr 20th)
apples. ( Jan 30th - Feb 17th)
Cherrykiss (Feb15-Mar 15)
onlyif (Feb 18th - 1st March)
MsNovember (Feb 18 - Mar 7) - confirmed!
sesamekiss (27th Feb - 12th Mar)
Cher87 (Feb 14th - March 8th) postponed from Jan to Feb due to unforeseen circumstances


March 2013
spartakooks (7th-16th)
R3Gg13 (22nd Mar - 4th Apr)
bella147 (15 march - 2 April) **confirmed 
Cherryzz around 24th
san ard mar.
angiebellex (28 March- 7 April)
kianpark17 (March 15-22!!!!!!)

April 2013
Snowcup (April 2-16) 
Reneesyd( 3 April - 18 April)

May 2013
Go2Kr (May 8th-May 25th)

June 2013
Lexethan (June 15th); planning to stay for 2 weeks.
Janersmaners (towards the end of June)
Plasticbuns (1 month)
Crystallinesnow (end of June)


----------



## snowcup

Hi cherryzz,

I just sent you an email. I would like smaller and lower lids, but I also have some complications on each eye that would require a specialist. One eye has retraction and the other eye has mild ptosis. I pretty much gave up for a long time and stumbled upon this thread a few weeks ago. 

I was hoping to hire a translator, but it looks like Zoe is booked. I can speak some Korean, but it would be great to have some help booking the consults. Is there another translator that people can recommend?

I am just starting to wade through the Plastic Surgery thread. Gee, that one is over 300 pages! 

Does anyone know of a doctor that might be good in addressing the retraction issue? It looks like a lot of people have had ptosis correction, but I haven't yet seen anything on this issue. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can provide some advice. It's so great how we can help each other this way.


----------



## snowcup

It looks like a few forum members are in Seoul now.  Any updates?

Also, would it be possible for someone to confirm the phone number for Dr. Kang at IOU is 02.549.0365 that is listed online? This number doesn't appear to be working for me.

Also, does anyone have a link for before and after pictures with Dr. Kwon at Teuim? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eye

Jin77 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am almost 3 months post op after a revision and would like to update all.  My left eye inner cut was tapered but after several weeks it became undone and is now a parallel crease. So, my left eye looks bigger and rounder than my right eye which is a tapered cut. With make up you can't tell as much.
> 
> I am a slow healer so my eyes are swollen in the mornings and they come down later in the day. I am still very happy that I got the revision surgery and am glad that it turned out good, although it's uneven a bit due to the inner cut being undone.


It seems very common for both eyes turn out not completely symmetrical.  It seems to me like more people with the right eyelid a little more parallel than the left eyelid.  Don't know why.  I am so happy for you, and that you achieved the result you want.  May I know the reason for your revision surgery?  Also could you give some advice on the after-care post the surgery?  Did you hire any service or someone took care of you?  You may also email me at sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks for sharing and best of luck to you!!


----------



## snowcup

It looks like there are many people going to Seoul in April, in that all of the translators are booked. There aren't many people on the list we've been updating, so I'm wondering if April is a busy time in general?

I've waited several years in getting my eyes corrected, and don't want to wait any more. I'm wondering if I'll be able to pull this off alone and still go to Seoul in a couple of weeks. I can speak some Korean, but I'm not totally confident that I'll catch all of the technical terms. 

Any advice or suggestions in reaching the clinics or doctors directly would be greatly appreciated. I've read more than 260 pages of the PS thread, which was helpful but confusing too!


----------



## snowcup

Hi Cherryzz, I've sent you an email.  Are you in Korea now?  Would love to hear how it's going over there and whether you've selected a surgeon.  

It looks like in the other thread you had some questions on fat grafting and the longevity of the fat. Did you ever get a definitive answer? Since the graft is often done when lowering the eyelid to prevent adhesion so I'll probably need it as well.


----------



## lavenderspice

snowcup said:


> Hi, I'm new and have followed this thread for a while. Thank you to everyone who offered their experiences. I plan to go to Seoul in April and wanted to consult with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at BIO,  Dr. Lee at Eye Magic and Dr. Kwon at Teuim. Does anyone have experience with Dr. Lee and Dr. Kwon? I've read through the entire thread and haven't seen any comments or experience with Dr. Lee at Eye Magic, aside from the initial recommendation.



Based on what I've read in this forum so far you can survive without a translator. But to be sure, call the clinics directly and ask if anyone there speaks English. If the person says no, talk to her in Korean and ask if the doctor can speak English. If she says he can, then go ahead and book an appointment. If the doctor can't and no one in the clinic speaks English, then I think that's the only time you'll need a translator.


----------



## snowcup

Right, I do think I can manage the consults, but it's definitely difficult in securing appointments with the clinics and doctors without a translator, especially within a couple of weeks. I'd like to go ahead with early April, but I'm having trouble confirming the appointments. My biggest fear is that the doctors will be away on holiday or traveling in April.


----------



## juicy88

snowcup said:


> It looks like a few forum members are in Seoul now.  Any updates?
> 
> Also, would it be possible for someone to confirm the phone number for Dr. Kang at IOU is 02.549.0365 that is listed online? This number doesn't appear to be working for me.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a link for before and after pictures with Dr. Kwon at Teuim? Thanks in advance.


Hi snowcup, the number seems correct. 

Teiumps b&a links:
http://english.teuimps.co.kr/english/03_plastic/plastic07.html

http://blog.naver.com/paris85

since you'll b going in less than a month, I think you should call them to secure for an appointment and check with them when you can have surgery asap after that? I emailed Eyemagic but they didn't respond.. and all their site is in Korean. I think you should get a translator if you really want to consult eyemagic. 

are you planning to have revisional eyelid surgery?


----------



## snowcup

Awesome, thanks for the links to the pics for Teium. It wasn't on my list until I kept seeing their name on the other PS thread. The pics are pretty good. I'm assuming he's using the fat grafting method similar to Dr. Kang at IOU. 

Since I'm getting a revisionary procedure, I really only want to see an eye specialist, an occuloplastic surgeon. Eye specialists are usually very cautious and hold the health of your eyes as the main priority. General plastic surgeons, while some are also good with eyes, can tend be a bit more carefree than I would like.

Also, I appreciate you confirming the number for IOU. I'm not sure why it's not working for me when calling from the US.

I am curious about Eyemagic. His before and after pictures show an improvement with the shape of the eyes, and not just the eyelid. 

I just received a private message suggesting Jueun PS, but most of his pics show only a complete removal of the double eyelid. Does anyone have experience with this clinic? What are the doctor's strengths? I do appreciate the additional name, as I feel the more choices we have, the better.


----------



## TwiNnie

Hello everyone, I need help!  
For several days, I try to communicate with Teuim.
Does anyone know if their email address is paris85@naver.com? Or maybe they do not respond via email?
Thank you very much!


----------



## juicy88

TwiNnie said:


> Hello everyone, I need help!
> For several days, I try to communicate with Teuim.
> Does anyone know if their email address is paris85@naver.com? Or maybe they do not respond via email?
> Thank you very much!


The email is correct. They responded to my emails within 3-4 days.
Maybe you can give them a call if you need to reach them urgently. I did that with IOU clinic ><


----------



## juicy88

snowcup said:


> Awesome, thanks for the links to the pics for Teium. It wasn't on my list until I kept seeing their name on the other PS thread. The pics are pretty good. I'm assuming he's using the fat grafting method similar to Dr. Kang at IOU.
> 
> Since I'm getting a revisionary procedure, I really only want to see an eye specialist, an occuloplastic surgeon. Eye specialists are usually very cautious and hold the health of your eyes as the main priority. General plastic surgeons, while some are also good with eyes, can tend be a bit more carefree than I would like.
> 
> Also, I appreciate you confirming the number for IOU. I'm not sure why it's not working for me when calling from the US.
> 
> I am curious about Eyemagic. His before and after pictures show an improvement with the shape of the eyes, and not just the eyelid.
> 
> I just received a private message suggesting Jueun PS, but most of his pics show only a complete removal of the double eyelid. Does anyone have experience with this clinic? What are the doctor's strengths? I do appreciate the additional name, as I feel the more choices we have, the better.


Maybe you can try calling your service provider to check with them why you couldn't reach numbers from Korea. 

Yes, Eyemagic pics seems pretty impressive but unfortunately I couldn't go to the clinic because I did not get a translator  

This is the first time i heard of Jueun PS. You're right all the revisional eyelid B&A pics are all single eyelids. But they seem to be skillful and have a lot experience in revision surgery.


----------



## TwiNnie

juicy88 said:


> The email is correct. They responded to my emails within 3-4 days.
> Maybe you can give them a call if you need to reach them urgently. I did that with IOU clinic ><



Thanks. What is the web address of IOU? I can not find it!


----------



## snowcup

If you search this thread under IOU, you will find his address. It may take several days before you get a reply. His office phone number is posted on this page and I was able to get through today. (Apparently the 0 before the 2 is not needed, but just the international code and country code before the 2 instead.) There is someone in the office who speaks English.

I am now confirmed with Teium and IOU so I will now book my flight and accommodations!


----------



## Vinna

itsumobaby said:


> Hi I am looking for a good revisional eye surgeon and I was wondering if the scars of your eyes has been fixed and do you have a personal email address that I could email to? Thank you so much !!


Hello Itsumobaby, I'm so happy to hear about your story!!! Please I need to talk to you. I really need information about your surgery because I will go to Korea for my revision. Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com


----------



## Vinna

Wannabe123 said:


> Hi anybody visiting Seoul in aug?
> 
> Am planning to travel there for eyelid revision surgery and wish to look for travel buddies!


Hi Kkum2011, I'm new on this forum. How was your eyelid surgery? Can you email me with information because I want to do a revision too! Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com Thank you!


----------



## Vinna

eye said:


> Dear Jin77, how is your recovery so far?  Are you happy with the outcome?  Would you mind email me your photos?  I had 2 bad experience with eyelid surgery and very scared about it.  Your help will be greatly appreciated.  Please email me at sosweetplum@gmail.com.  Thanks!!


Hello Jin77 and Eye, please I really need help for a Plastic Surgeon for revision! Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com Thank you! It would be very appreciated.


----------



## Vinna

coletmenot said:


> I went to Dr. Kang more than six months ago and so far I'm happy with the results. He is more expensive than other clinics though.



Hello Coletmot, I'm new in this forum. Can you email me information about your revision? I want a revision too! Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com


----------



## Vinna

MsNovember said:


> I know how you feel! I'm happy youre taking the trip to Korea to get it fixed.
> 
> In my experience, 8 days is a little rushed. It would be enough time assuming everything worked out perfectly, your consultation and doing surgery right away, and then removing the stitches right before you depart. However, since your taking this big trip, I would allow 2 more days so you have room for incidentals (just incase). That way, you won't feel rushed at consultations to make a decision right away (or incase the clinic you want is booked) . And you will have more time to relax and recover instead of rushing through your time in Korea. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> It's what happened to me in Taiwan when I was getting my revisional, I didn't have time to consult with more places and I just wanted to get it done because I was leaving in 7 days. Big mistake. Also, I was exploring Taiwan right after my surgery which kinda strained my recovery. But nonetheless it was a botched job and if I had more time to consult and do research, maybe it wouldn't have been the case.
> 
> Just trying to be helpful.
> 
> Btw, I emailed doctor Kang at IOU too.  It took them over a week to respond. They suggested ptosis correction, lowering my fold, and incisional to remove my deep scar lines. I replied sending them pictures of the eyes I want (I still want a big fold, something I don't really see on kang's website) asking if he can create that look but I haven't heard back. It's been over a week. Teiumps and banobagi I were really quick w replies and I'm already on the schedule for consultation after I arrive.
> 
> As for IOU, maybe won't hear back from them since my request is for a big fold and not the natural small fold they are good at...?
> 
> Oh and I just wanted to throw this out for anybody interested. I just found out my girlfriend did noncisional w doc lee at banobagi last year. She had beautiful eyes already w fold but she had multiple folds that she hated (I thought her eyes were really beautiful). Anyhow she now has a single high fold and she said she paid $1800. I just saw her the other night and I thought it looked really natural.


Hello MsNovember, thank you to sharing our history! I will plan to having a revision in July.
Can you please help with your procedure when you went to Korea? Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com


----------



## TwiNnie

Please, I need your advice.
I wrote to ask for a consultation with Teuim on my eyes (I've read good reviews), but after a long time they have written to me that they 
do not operate non-Asian people.
There was very bad, I really wanted it. :cry:

Can you tell me the names of other clinics listed for eye surgery? (and maybe even removal of the masseter with radio frequencies, without surgery of the jaw)
Especially, ptosis and revisional.

Thanks!


----------



## Vinna

SassyChic09 said:


> Hello friends, I'm interesting in going to Korea this coming Fall 2011 for a "Revisional double eyelids surgery" done. My folds are too big for Asian eyes and I would like to know have anyone had it done before that really like their result.  Please let me know what clinic did you have it done at and what's the name of the doctor.  I have been doing research on a few clinics in Korea, such as VIP, OZ, BK, Banobagi, and one or two others.  Only BK and Banobagi "before and after pics" wow me.  Their result are so natural and make the eyes look so big !  I also heard lots of good and bad about BK but didn't hear anything about Banobagi Clinic.  BK have 13 doctors and I don't know who is specialize in what and they don't tell me.  I also heard Dr. Kim at BK is the best but not friendly, and I'm afraid he doesn't understand what I wanted. Have anyone went there or know anyone that gone there that really please with their result or at Banobagi? Please share the information with me.
> 
> If anyone want to travel with me and have some surgery done too then we can travel together.  Let me know. I'm going to email Banobagi and ask questions on price and other stuffs and later decided to either go there or BK.


Hello SassyChic, I plan to go in Korea in July for a eyelid revision? Canyou please inform me all the details about your revision? It's would be very appreciated. Here my email:maylee-chung@live.com


----------



## Vinna

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.



Hello eyelid-revision, so appreciated that you share your story!!! I really need information about your Dr. in Korea. I plan to go in Korea in July for my revision. Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com


----------



## snowcup

Just a suggestion, but instead of asking people one-by-one to share their stories with you, it might help to ask specific questions ... and maybe share a little about your own situation. That way, other people may be able to help as well.


----------



## Vinna

Thank you Snowcup! I have the same problem to ''Eyelid-Revision'' and I have the same doctor!!! This doctor is no good (LA)... (( Very bad, doesn't know Asian face. Be aware of him. Many complaint!!! 

I plan to go in Korea in July. I would want someone to help me with information and before/after surgery. Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com

And btw, I don't speak korean...

Thank you!!


----------



## Vinna

For my revision for the eyelid, I will go see:

-Dr. Cho - at Bando Eye Clinic

and IOU Clinic, can someone give me the link?

Thank you!


----------



## Vinna

And Bonobagi too! =)


----------



## moomoo84

I had non-incisional surgery done about 5 years ago and recently the fold in my left eye has started to morph into a triple fold. This has only lasted for a max of five minutes and usually happens in the mornings when I've slept too much or if my eye is swollen. I know that people who have natural double eyelids can experience these types of changes in the shape of their eyes but I'm wondering if this is normal with someone who has had surgery. Does this mean my fold is coming undone and that revision is necessary?

Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vinna

TwiNnie said:


> Please, I need your advice.
> I wrote to ask for a consultation with Teuim on my eyes (I've read good reviews), but after a long time they have written to me that they
> do not operate non-Asian people.
> There was very bad, I really wanted it. :cry:
> 
> Can you tell me the names of other clinics listed for eye surgery? (and maybe even removal of the masseter with radio frequencies, without surgery of the jaw)
> Especially, ptosis and revisional.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you TwiNnie! Very appreciated. 

I think you should go with Dr. Cho from Bando Eye clinic!

Have a great day!


----------



## TwiNnie

Thanks!

Bando Eye is now called BIO, right?


----------



## snowcup

Yes, but I would suggest reading through this thread carefully, as a few posters have indicated both good and bad points. 

I am a little concerned about advertisers on the forum. Try not to get too excited about any one doctor before you consult with them in-person. Also, it sounds like MDs are quoting high estimates via email (that you may be able to negotiate later with them, but not always). 

Also, the Asian eye is different anatomically than the non-Asian eye. If an eye specialist is telling you he doesn't operate on non-Asians, I wouldn't try to persuade him. Also, the surgeons on this thread are mostly eye specialists who specialize in revisions and complications. Revisions are more expensive in general than primary surgeries, just to let you know.


----------



## TwiNnie

Thanks for the advice. 
I have ptosis, and the line of the eye is very marked (I would reduce it), plus I'd like to know if it is possible to lengthen the eye with lateral canthoplasty or if can be done only on asian eyes.
Until now I have contacted various clinics but they all say that they can do surgery on my eyes. 
The only clinic that describes the surgery on western eyes is Banobagi. This makes me think...


----------



## Hyunhwa Hannah

Hello  girls ~! 
  I am  international students in USA   from Korea    

i would like to help  for plastic surgery or trip    whatever , I mean , I will be translator for you guys , it will be fun to me  

 I will visit Seoul  during summer vacation  5/9-8/26  
  If  you need help ,just let me know   ,,,   Kakaotalk on smart phone app for free massages all over world   ID  214lovelyhannah


----------



## Vinna

snowcup said:


> Yes, but I would suggest reading through this thread carefully, as a few posters have indicated both good and bad points.
> 
> I am a little concerned about advertisers on the forum. Try not to get too excited about any one doctor before you consult with them in-person. Also, it sounds like MDs are quoting high estimates via email (that you may be able to negotiate later with them, but not always).
> 
> Also, the Asian eye is different anatomically than the non-Asian eye. If an eye specialist is telling you he doesn't operate on non-Asians, I wouldn't try to persuade him. Also, the surgeons on this thread are mostly eye specialists who specialize in revisions and complications. Revisions are more expensive in general than primary surgeries, just to let you know.


Hi Snowcup, is Bando Eye clinic is good? Thank you!


----------



## Vinna

TwiNnie said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I have ptosis, and the line of the eye is very marked (I would reduce it), plus I'd like to know if it is possible to lengthen the eye with lateral canthoplasty or if can be done only on asian eyes.
> Until now I have contacted various clinics but they all say that they can do surgery on my eyes.
> The only clinic that describes the surgery on western eyes is Banobagi. This makes me think...


Hello TwiNnie, I think you have to search for an Oculoplastic Surgeon. Hope it help you!


----------



## Vuitton80

Hi ladies... I'm planning to get an eyelid surgery done but don't know which doctor is good. Anybody have any recommendation? I was planning on going to Dr Charles lee but with all the review I read I changed my mind! Thanks


----------



## Vinna

Vuitton80 said:


> Hi ladies... I'm planning to get an eyelid surgery done but don't know which doctor is good. Anybody have any recommendation? I was planning on going to Dr Charles lee but with all the review I read I changed my mind! Thanks


Hi Vuitton80, you better not going to Dr. Lee in Los Angeles! He ruined my eyes and my friend too. My before eyes was pretty and just want a subtle eyelid. I was in totally shock!!! It was my biggest mistake to trust him!!! Hopefully I will get my life back and smile again with my revision in Korea. Maybe you should go to Korea, they have the best technology and know pretty well the Asian face. Is important! Good luck and carefully searching for a Plastic surgeon for your Asian eyelid. Take the time when you go to appointment. Hope it help!


----------



## Vinna

Vuitton80 said:


> Hi ladies... I'm planning to get an eyelid surgery done but don't know which doctor is good. Anybody have any recommendation? I was planning on going to Dr Charles lee but with all the review I read I changed my mind! Thanks


Since it will be your first surgery and not a revision. This place seem great but you have to do some research. Take a look: http://eng.grandsurgery.com/


----------



## TwiNnie

Vinna said:


> Hello TwiNnie, I think you have to search for an Oculoplastic Surgeon. Hope it help you!



Thanks, I certainly will!


----------



## itsumobaby

Vinna said:


> Hi Vuitton80, you better not going to Dr. Lee in Los Angeles! He ruined my eyes and my friend too. My before eyes was pretty and just want a subtle eyelid. I was in totally shock!!! It was my biggest mistake to trust him!!! Hopefully I will get my life back and smile again with my revision in Korea. Maybe you should go to Korea, they have the best technology and know pretty well the Asian face. Is important! Good luck and carefully searching for a Plastic surgeon for your Asian eyelid. Take the time when you go to appointment. Hope it help!



i had my eye done badly by migo clinic and i am in korea at the moment to do eye revision consultations by I.O.U, BIO, BK dr shin, dr ahn, MVP, EVE clinic, would you be interested in me sharing the info? are you planning to go to korea soon?


----------



## Vinna

itsumobaby said:


> i had my eye done badly by migo clinic and i am in korea at the moment to do eye revision consultations by I.O.U, BIO, BK dr shin, dr ahn, MVP, EVE clinic, would you be interested in me sharing the info? are you planning to go to korea soon?


Hi Itsumobaby! It would be very appreciated!!! =) You can email me!


----------



## Vinna

Vinna said:


> Hi Itsumobaby! It would be very appreciated!!! =) You can email me!


It will be in August for the revision!


----------



## cherryzz

moomoo84 said:


> I had non-incisional surgery done about 5 years ago and recently the fold in my left eye has started to morph into a triple fold. This has only lasted for a max of five minutes and usually happens in the mornings when I've slept too much or if my eye is swollen. I know that people who have natural double eyelids can experience these types of changes in the shape of their eyes but I'm wondering if this is normal with someone who has had surgery. Does this mean my fold is coming undone and that revision is necessary?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


hi moomoo84, im curious about your situation and have been researching about it. please email me so we can discuss in private. cherryzz67@gmail.com =)


----------



## Jin77

My consultation experience with Dr. Cho at Bio (previously Bando Eye) was a waste of time.  He was arrogant, inconsiderate, and I didn't care if he had a good reputation or not, I would not go through with a revison surgery by someone who doesn't seem to care about a patient's concerns - or at least he wasn't with me.

I highly recommend Dr. Kang at IOU Clinic.  It is his own practice so he takes pride in his own work and a patient is not just a number to him.  My eyes are starting to look better and better each week since my revision surgery in December


----------



## snowcup

Vinna said:


> Hi Vuitton80, you better not going to Dr. Lee in Los Angeles! He ruined my eyes and my friend too. My before eyes was pretty and just want a subtle eyelid. I was in totally shock!!! It was my biggest mistake to trust him!!! Hopefully I will get my life back and smile again with my revision in Korea. Maybe you should go to Korea, they have the best technology and know pretty well the Asian face. Is important! Good luck and carefully searching for a Plastic surgeon for your Asian eyelid. Take the time when you go to appointment. Hope it help!



Since there were a few posters who mentioned this doctor in LA, I was curious and looked him up. Apparently, he trained with the surgeon who did my primary surgery in the 90s.  

I went to a well-known plastic surgeon in the US who was famous for blepharoplasty and pioneered the Asian incisional technique. There are many surgeons in the US and Asia that adopted his published technique, anchor blepharoplasty, because it creates a crease that is permanent and does not fade away like other techniques. However, it turns out this method is more invasive and harder on the eyes, which can create complications like ptosis and retraction. It takes a long time to recover, like a year or more, and the end result is still a little puffy. 

The surgeon offered to correct it a year later, but I regret that I went back to him for a revision. I didn't know there were different techniques and that his was more extreme than others. He re-operated on one eye, and I later learned that the technique he used for the correction was too extreme as well, on top of his usual technique. The surgery failed and left a bigger scar. Later on, I had a second revision on this eye with an eye specialist, and the scar line was improved but the retraction remained. After that, I was reluctant to try again for many years until recently.

I was like you in that I only wanted a subtle result and was surprised by the outcome -- high and deep creases and asymmetry. My original eyes were perfectly even. A friend of mine had gone to Korea, which looked really natural but faded away a year later. I think that would have been better. 

What I learned is that there are different incisional techniques. I think there are many surgeons using the anchor blepharoplasty method or similar techniques. Eye specialists are more cautious with the eye anatomy and probably would not use this kind of technique due to the risk of complications. The other lesson I learned is to be cautious with revisions. Waiting can be the right decision. Time alone will bring some improvement and advancements that may help. Also, additional surgeries create more issues. Ultimately, there is only so much you can control, and even the best surgeons can make mistakes. There is luck involved in having a good result.


----------



## TwiNnie

Jin77 said:


> My consultation experience with Dr. Cho at Bio (previously Bando Eye) was a waste of time.  He was arrogant, inconsiderate, and I didn't care if he had a good reputation or not, I would not go through with a revison surgery by someone who doesn't seem to care about a patient's concerns - or at least he wasn't with me.
> 
> I highly recommend Dr. Kang at IOU Clinic.  It is his own practice so he takes pride in his own work and a patient is not just a number to him.  My eyes are starting to look better and better each week since my revision surgery in December



Good advice! Thank you!


----------



## Vuitton80

Vinna... ThAnk u for the information and the website to the Grands! I check out the website and did an online consultation..waiting for their reply..if it turns out good I'm willing to go but I still need more information because I don't know anything about Korea and the language. Any suggestion?


----------



## Vinna

snowcup said:


> Since there were a few posters who mentioned this doctor in LA, I was curious and looked him up. Apparently, he trained with the surgeon who did my primary surgery in the 90s.
> 
> I went to a well-known plastic surgeon in the US who was famous for blepharoplasty and pioneered the Asian incisional technique. There are many surgeons in the US and Asia that adopted his published technique, anchor blepharoplasty, because it creates a crease that is permanent and does not fade away like other techniques. However, it turns out this method is more invasive and harder on the eyes, which can create complications like ptosis and retraction. It takes a long time to recover, like a year or more, and the end result is still a little puffy.
> 
> The surgeon offered to correct it a year later, but I regret that I went back to him for a revision. I didn't know there were different techniques and that his was more extreme than others. He re-operated on one eye, and I later learned that the technique he used for the correction was too extreme as well, on top of his usual technique. The surgery failed and left a bigger scar. Later on, I had a second revision on this eye with an eye specialist, and the scar line was improved but the retraction remained. After that, I was reluctant to try again for many years until recently.
> 
> I was like you in that I only wanted a subtle result and was surprised by the outcome -- high and deep creases and asymmetry. My original eyes were perfectly even. A friend of mine had gone to Korea, which looked really natural but faded away a year later. I think that would have been better.
> 
> What I learned is that there are different incisional techniques. I think there are many surgeons using the anchor blepharoplasty method or similar techniques. Eye specialists are more cautious with the eye anatomy and probably would not use this kind of technique due to the risk of complications. The other lesson I learned is to be cautious with revisions. Waiting can be the right decision. Time alone will bring some improvement and advancements that may help. Also, additional surgeries create more issues. Ultimately, there is only so much you can control, and even the best surgeons can make mistakes. There is luck involved in having a good result.


Thank you to sharing Snowcup!


----------



## Vinna

Vuitton80 said:


> Vinna... ThAnk u for the information and the website to the Grands! I check out the website and did an online consultation..waiting for their reply..if it turns out good I'm willing to go but I still need more information because I don't know anything about Korea and the language. Any suggestion?


Hi Vuitton80, I don't know about Korea too! You have to carefully research and take the time with the Plastic Surgeon when you go to appointment. Booked with 3 or 4 clinics before you decide doing the surgery. Post and share what are you looking for, I received a email from a girl who willing to be my translator when I go to Korea in August.


----------



## JJOO1

Vinna said:


> Hello SassyChic, I plan to go in Korea in July for a eyelid revision? Canyou please inform me all the details about your revision? It's would be very appreciated. Here my email:maylee-chung@live.com


Lol. I will also be traveling to seoul this July for revisional eye surgery. 
Thinking of going to Teuim since I heard so many Gd reviews on Dr Kwon.


----------



## Vinna

Hey Girls, I want to share a post in here! I'm scare now about Dr. Cho from Bio (Bando Eye), here the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...clinics-in-korea-474424-192.html#post22200099

You can see a girl who post her picture of her revision with Dr. Cho from Bio! 

We have to be carefully searching for our revision!!! It's not easy...


----------



## Vinna

Hi Snowcup, 
which doctor you want to consult for your revision? 
Do you have any suggestion?
How about Dr. Shin Yon Ho from BK?
I like there before/after picture from revision
I will need a lot of consultation before I do my revision.


----------



## Nikisha247

Vinna said:


> Hi Snowcup,
> which doctor you want to consult for your revision?
> Do you have any suggestion?
> How about Dr. Shin Yon Ho from BK?
> I like there before/after picture from revision
> I will need a lot of consultation before I do my revision.


I wouldn't go to bk speshilly Dr Kim !!!!!! Plus there over priced for nothing and they lately doing lot of marketing and the doctors traveling other countries to do surgeries for their patients  Bcse non of koreans go there even foreign patiets starting to know them so they looking for furter... anyway I am victim of Dr Kim so the hole clininc rip off to me


----------



## Vinna

Nikisha247 said:


> I wouldn't go to bk speshilly Dr Kim !!!!!! Plus there over priced for nothing and they lately doing lot of marketing and the doctors traveling other countries to do surgeries for their patients  Bcse non of koreans go there even foreign patiets starting to know them so they looking for furter... anyway I am victim of Dr Kim so the hole clininc rip off to me


Hi Nikisha247, thank you to inform me. Very kind of you. Which clinic you suggest for revision?


----------



## Vinna

JJOO1 said:


> Lol. I will also be traveling to seoul this July for revisional eye surgery.
> Thinking of going to Teuim since I heard so many Gd reviews on Dr Kwon.


Hi Jj001, are you willing going together to Korea for our revision? Have a great day!


----------



## TwiNnie

Dr. Kang has responded to my email! I'm too happy! 
He described me accurately which surgery is suitable for me and showed me photos of each procedure.
At last! I sent dozens of emails around, I finally decided where to have eye surgery!
I would have liked to undergo any facial surgery at the same clinic, but I prefer to be sure that everyone does what he does best!


----------



## Vinna

So happy for you TwiNnie! Hope you share your experience with us!!! It would be very appreciated. Dr. Kang seem to be a great Plastic Surgeon for my revision.


----------



## Nikisha247

Vinna said:


> Hi Nikisha247, thank you to inform me. Very kind of you. Which clinic you suggest for revision?


I don't know yet really have to find special dr I was thinking Dr kwon, dr kang or dr cho from bio clininc but hasn't choosen any...


----------



## Nikisha247

TwiNnie said:


> Dr. Kang has responded to my email! I'm too happy!
> He described me accurately which surgery is suitable for me and showed me photos of each procedure.
> At last! I sent dozens of emails around, I finally decided where to have eye surgery!
> I would have liked to undergo any facial surgery at the same clinic, but I prefer to be sure that everyone does what he does best!


Hi. When you going for surgery? I am also expecting his answer to book for consultation . Do you think his best for revition? I will be in Seoul around April 5 if you don't mind plse contact me


----------



## TwiNnie

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi. When you going for surgery? I am also expecting his answer to book for consultation . Do you think his best for revition? I will be in Seoul around April 5 if you don't mind plse contact me



I still do not know when I can go, it's hard for me to organize a trip like that!
Unfortunately, I think it will take me several months to arrange everything.
I have so many commitments...
From what I've read so far, I think that Dr. Kang is very experienced in eye revision, even for non-Asian eyes, which require special care to avoid leaving scars (I read on the website of the clinic).


----------



## Thinkpink17

Hi, I have been a silent reader for some time.
I had Double eyelid, ptosis, and epi surgery from Dr. Kenneth Kim in L.A. Long story short... he botched my eyes and im in need of a major revision. 
This has been the most depressing time for me to experience during this ~10 month healing period. Dr. Kim has a very bad attitude and I refuse to do my free revision surgery with him. He is only out for your money and I have had contact with others who he did a botched up job on. Stay away from him.

After many many months of reading comments on soompi, purseforum, researching and contacting members I have decided to go to Dr. Chung (Eve Plastic Surgery) for my epi reversal quoted about ~$1354 and still figuring out my double eyelid surgeon for I am still waiting for replies, but its looking like #1 Dr. Kang from (IOU) since he is known for lowering eyelids and having high sucess rates. Also having consultations with Dr. Cho (BIO) and Dr. Joung (Banobagi). I feel like my eyes are impossible to fix and Korea is my only option.

Its looking like I will fly to Korea on April 22, 2013-June 24, 2013. I have to stay in Korea for 2 months because the epi reversal and double eyelid revision CANNOT be done together. Dr. Chung said min 1 month healing after epi reversal to do revision dbl eyelid surgery (he normally does double eyelid revision after 2 months because it does slightly pull on your epi area). I cant wait till I can have even, normal feeling, natural looking eyes again. This whole process has been a journey for me and I hope it only goes up from here 

Good luck to all


----------



## snowcup

Thanks for sharing your story. Is there an advantage to having the epi reversal before the eyelid revision? Just wondered about the sequencing. Could you have the eyelid surgery first? 

Did you also consider Dr. Ahn for the epi restoration? If you search this thread, there was a poster who went to him for epi reversal and Dr. Kang for eyelids.


----------



## Vinna

Thinkpink17 said:


> Hi, I have been a silent reader for some time.
> I had Double eyelid, ptosis, and epi surgery from Dr. Kenneth Kim in L.A. Long story short... he botched my eyes and im in need of a major revision.
> This has been the most depressing time for me to experience during this ~10 month healing period. Dr. Kim has a very bad attitude and I refuse to do my free revision surgery with him. He is only out for your money and I have had contact with others who he did a botched up job on. Stay away from him.
> 
> After many many months of reading comments on soompi, purseforum, researching and contacting members I have decided to go to Dr. Chung (Eve Plastic Surgery) for my epi reversal quoted about ~$1354 and still figuring out my double eyelid surgeon for I am still waiting for replies, but its looking like #1 Dr. Kang from (IOU) since he is known for lowering eyelids and having high sucess rates. Also having consultations with Dr. Cho (BIO) and Dr. Joung (Banobagi). I feel like my eyes are impossible to fix and Korea is my only option.
> 
> Its looking like I will fly to Korea on April 22, 2013-June 24, 2013. I have to stay in Korea for 2 months because the epi reversal and double eyelid revision CANNOT be done together. Dr. Chung said min 1 month healing after epi reversal to do revision dbl eyelid surgery (he normally does double eyelid revision after 2 months because it does slightly pull on your epi area). I cant wait till I can have even, normal feeling, natural looking eyes again. This whole process has been a journey for me and I hope it only goes up from here
> 
> Good luck to all


Thank you Thinkpink17 to share about your story! Very interesting. Good luck on your trip to Korea!


----------



## Thinkpink17

snowcup said:


> Thanks for sharing your story. Is there an advantage to having the epi reversal before the eyelid revision? Just wondered about the sequencing. Could you have the eyelid surgery first?
> 
> Did you also consider Dr. Ahn for the epi restoration? If you search this thread, there was a poster who went to him for epi reversal and Dr. Kang for eyelids.


In my case the sequencing does matter because if I were to get my revision double eyelid surgery first, my eyes would be too swollen and puffy to perform an accurate epi reversal. Double eyelid surgery's healing time is min 6 months-1 year. Epi reversal is min 1 month-2 month.  

Ill definitely check out Dr. Ahn while im in Korea too. Face to face consultations are so much better then trying to get analyzed through e-mail.


----------



## Thinkpink17

I wish more people who have had successful double eyelid revisions from Korea come back onto this thread and share their story/results.


----------



## Thinkpink17

Any good double eyelid revision Dr's that you recommend in Korea? Trying to plan which clinic's to visit for my revision.


----------



## Vinna

Thinkpink17 said:


> I wish more people who have had successful double eyelid revisions from Korea come back onto this thread and share their story/results.


You should start writing a new topic about it! It will be good.


----------



## juicy88

Hi , I've just got operated by dr.kang for revisional eyelid surgery (took the train at night with shades lols!). He operated on me a second time... Has anyone experience this ? I'm leaving in Korea in 5 days and a really nervous... My eyes I can't tell is a success anot,,,


----------



## Thinkpink17

Vinna said:


> You should start writing a new topic about it! It will be good.


Thanks for the advice. Will do!!


----------



## Thinkpink17

juicy88 said:


> Hi , I've just got operated by dr.kang for revisional eyelid surgery (took the train at night with shades lols!). He operated on me a second time... Has anyone experience this ? I'm leaving in Korea in 5 days and a really nervous... My eyes I can't tell is a success anot,,,


Hi Juicy88,
Did you get your first surgery from Dr. Kang as well? I really hope your eyes come out just how you want them. Was using public transportation easy to do to get to his clinic?


----------



## Thinkpink17

Vinna said:


> Hey Girls, I want to share a post in here! I'm scare now about Dr. Cho from Bio (Bando Eye), here the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...clinics-in-korea-474424-192.html#post22200099
> 
> You can see a girl who post her picture of her revision with Dr. Cho from Bio!
> 
> We have to be carefully searching for our revision!!! It's not easy...


Wow I was thinking about Dr. Cho for revision eyelid surgery.... hmmmm


----------



## juicy88

Thinkpink17 said:


> Hi Juicy88,
> Did you get your first surgery from Dr. Kang as well? I really hope your eyes come out just how you want them. Was using public transportation easy to do to get to his clinic?


Yes, his clinic is very easy to find! Just walk out of sinsa station gate 3 and his clinic just outside. Last night he operated on me again I was the last one there lol until 7 plus.. He operated on me the first time last Saturday. But he said my left eye muscle is still weak and had to do second revisional ( I think my face turn red bevuz I was so nervous).. He seems to b very meticulous and has been checking up on me every single day (excepts Sundays). And have a sense of dedication for his patients and really cares abt the patients outcome... Im putting all my hopes on dr.kang... Fingers crossed for my result!!! I'm seeing him again in the evening....


----------



## Vinna

Hi Juicy88, it's great to read about your surgery with Dr. Kang. It's nice when a Plastic Surgeon care about his patients and particularly about the outcome. You seem happy and optimistic. Then I think you make the best choice for your eyes. Because my first surgery I knew right away that I will need a revision!!! Thanks to sharing your experience and hopefully Dr. Kang achieve what you desire!


----------



## Thinkpink17

juicy88 said:


> Yes, his clinic is very easy to find! Just walk out of sinsa station gate 3 and his clinic just outside. Last night he operated on me again I was the last one there lol until 7 plus.. He operated on me the first time last Saturday. But he said my left eye muscle is still weak and had to do second revisional ( I think my face turn red bevuz I was so nervous).. He seems to b very meticulous and has been checking up on me every single day (excepts Sundays). And have a sense of dedication for his patients and really cares abt the patients outcome... Im putting all my hopes on dr.kang... Fingers crossed for my result!!! I'm seeing him again in the evening....


Wow thats good to hear that he really cares about his patients. I didnt know you can re-operate while your eyes are still swollen. What exactly did you get done? Just a regular revisional double eyelid surgery? My left eyelid is not attatched to the levator muscle due to having high creases and is very weak. Does he fix ptosis as well? Ive e-mailed a few Dr.'s in Korea, but Dr. Kang still hasnt e-mailed me back and its been a week or two. Did he update his e-mail address? Does he have kakao talk? Sorry... I would message you, but my account is not a "full account" and I would really love to hear about your progress  I know alot of people on here are considering Dr. Kang as well for revisional surgery since he is so well known on all the forums. You could help out alot of people with their decision making.


----------



## Vinna

Hi Thinkpink17! Here his email:kcu36.5@hanmail.net


----------



## Vinna

Hi Thinkpink17! Dr. Kang email:kcu36.5@hanmail.net


----------



## Thinkpink17

Vinna said:


> Hi Thinkpink17! Dr. Kang email:kcu36.5@hanmail.net


Thanks. I guess that's the right one I have... I guess ill try to send a 3rd e-mail out just to get some sort of response.
Vinna, who are you considering for revision eyelid surgery?


----------



## Vinna

Thinkpink17 said:


> Thanks. I guess that's the right one I have... I guess ill try to send a 3rd e-mail out just to get some sort of response.
> Vinna, who are you considering for revision eyelid surgery?


I don't know yet... I will take a week to consult with them in person and then make the decision. It's very hard to tell now... Make sure to see at least 5 Plastic Surgeon before going to your surgery because you don't want to end up having another revision in the future! And if the PS point out all your concern about your eyes and he can fix all, you have the answer!!!


----------



## Vinna

Thinkpink17 said:


> Thanks. I guess that's the right one I have... I guess ill try to send a 3rd e-mail out just to get some sort of response.
> Vinna, who are you considering for revision eyelid surgery?


For sure I will have an appointment with Dr. Kang from IOU!


----------



## Thinkpink17

Vinna said:


> I don't know yet... I will take a week to consult with them in person and then make the decision. It's very hard to tell now... Make sure to see at least 5 Plastic Surgeon before going to your surgery because you don't want to end up having another revision in the future! And if the PS point out all your concern about your eyes and he can fix all, you have the answer!!!


Yes very true. I have my line up of the surgeons I want to see from others who have had great success with these Dr.'s. Hopefully everything goes very smoothly.


----------



## Vinna

Thinkpink17 said:


> Yes very true. I have my line up of the surgeons I want to see from others who have had great success with these Dr.'s. Hopefully everything goes very smoothly.


Lol, with who you will have your appointment?


----------



## Thinkpink17

Vinna said:


> Lol, with who you will have your appointment?


For my revision dbl eyelid surgery:
Dr. Cho (BIO), Dr. Chung (EVE), Dr. Kang (IOU), Dr. Joung (Banobagi)

Still researching and trying to find the best Dr. for revision eyelid surgery/ptosis correction.

Who do you have on your list? Any suggestions from others?


----------



## cherryzz

Thinkpink17 said:


> For my revision dbl eyelid surgery:
> Dr. Cho (BIO), Dr. Chung (EVE), Dr. Kang (IOU), Dr. Joung (Banobagi)
> 
> Still researching and trying to find the best Dr. for revision eyelid surgery/ptosis correction.
> 
> Who do you have on your list? Any suggestions from others?


hello,

i think you should visit eyemagic too

so your problems isnt high fold?

if you are thinking of lowering your fold with non excisoional method, in my opinion, i think if one has enough fats...the result would be permanent. but if not, you might need revision after a few years. but if you have enough skin and fats and just wanna fix asymmetry, i guess there shouldnt be any problems in the future.


----------



## cherryzz

Thinkpink17 said:


> Wow thats good to hear that he really cares about his patients. I didnt know you can re-operate while your eyes are still swollen. What exactly did you get done? Just a regular revisional double eyelid surgery? My left eyelid is not attatched to the levator muscle due to having high creases and is very weak. Does he fix ptosis as well? Ive e-mailed a few Dr.'s in Korea, but Dr. Kang still hasnt e-mailed me back and its been a week or two. Did he update his e-mail address? Does he have kakao talk? Sorry... I would message you, but my account is not a "full account" and I would really love to hear about your progress  I know alot of people on here are considering Dr. Kang as well for revisional surgery since he is so well known on all the forums. You could help out alot of people with their decision making.


it usually takes quite long for him to reply.. but if you still cant contact him, maybe i could help.


----------



## Thinkpink17

cherryzz said:


> it usually takes quite long for him to reply.. but if you still cant contact him, maybe i could help.


My problem is pretty bad...

Over cut epi on my right eye (so now I need an epi reversal), High crease where I form a sausage lid on both eyes, my left eye is not even attatched to the levator muscle, my ptosis is overly corrected (so pryed that about 98% of eyeball is exposed), the middle part of my eye is too "spiked" that it looks so funny. Omgoshhhh I really hope I can find someone to fix me up. Im getting the epi reversal done first when I go to Korea... then I have to wait and heal for 1.5 months then fix my double eyelid/ptosis problem. So total of 2 months being in Korea...


----------



## Thinkpink17

snowcup said:


> Thanks for sharing your story. Is there an advantage to having the epi reversal before the eyelid revision? Just wondered about the sequencing. Could you have the eyelid surgery first?
> 
> Did you also consider Dr. Ahn for the epi restoration? If you search this thread, there was a poster who went to him for epi reversal and Dr. Kang for eyelids.


Would you happen to know Dr. Ahn's website?


----------



## cherryzz

Thinkpink17 said:


> My problem is pretty bad...
> 
> Over cut epi on my right eye (so now I need an epi reversal), High crease where I form a sausage lid on both eyes, my left eye is not even attatched to the levator muscle, my ptosis is overly corrected (so pryed that about 98% of eyeball is exposed), the middle part of my eye is too "spiked" that it looks so funny. Omgoshhhh I really hope I can find someone to fix me up. Im getting the epi reversal done first when I go to Korea... then I have to wait and heal for 1.5 months then fix my double eyelid/ptosis problem. So total of 2 months being in Korea...


ahh dont worry. i believe dr.ahn can help you. maybe check out dr.chung from eve clinic too. but i think ahn is better in my opinion
heres his website pscliahn.com

well did you doctor remove alot of fats? if not..i guess its not a big problem.  a girl i know, her eyes before revision was like..straining her eyes wide open (like what you've explained) and her eyes improved after her revision.


----------



## jjy

Hi girls - I got my eyelid surgery done in korea about a month and a week ago. But already I can tell that the line is too high. I thought that 90% of the swelling goes down after about a month? Everyone keeps telling me to wait but I can already tell that this is not going to go down any more than this. I would want the fold to be at least HALF the size that it is - it just looks awful. 

Who would you recommend for revision in Korea? And revision will be able to fix the problem right? Obviously you wouldnt know without a picture but I would really like to know that there is a possiblility for me to have surgery that will make this all better...feeling terrible and self conscious right now.


----------



## Vinna

jjy said:


> Hi girls - I got my eyelid surgery done in korea about a month and a week ago. But already I can tell that the line is too high. I thought that 90% of the swelling goes down after about a month? Everyone keeps telling me to wait but I can already tell that this is not going to go down any more than this. I would want the fold to be at least HALF the size that it is - it just looks awful.
> 
> Who would you recommend for revision in Korea? And revision will be able to fix the problem right? Obviously you wouldnt know without a picture but I would really like to know that there is a possiblility for me to have surgery that will make this all better...feeling terrible and self conscious right now.



Hi jjy! I know exactly what you are feeling right now. But I think you should wait another 2 month for the healing process to go down (jogging help a lot) and for a revision you need to wait 6 month. Btw mine too I knew right away something went wrong after the surgery, so height, deep and asymmetry! And since doesn't change much, still the same and the ''sausage look''(puffy). Not suiting with my Asian face. I will go to Korea in August for a revision and will book an appointment with Dr. Kang (IOU) - many good results and Dr. Cho (BIO) - bads/goods. I'm still in the process to searching PS because I don't want to end up with a second or third revision... Do you mine to share where did you do your eyelid surgery and doctor? Thank you and hope you will healing well, that your crease will be small and not having a revision!


----------



## jjy

Hi Vinna - thank you so much for your reply - I got mine done at H Noblesse in busan. I am korean but living overseas and just came back from my trip to Korea and really hating my eyes 

I cant even wear makeup right now because it makes it look even worse. I probably cant go to Korea for another year at least if not another two... and I just feel HOPELESS that this is what I look like right now when Ive just moved to a new city and everything...

Could you please tell me how much more does it go down after the first month? Is there much of a difference? Does it change much in six months? People keep telling me to wait but I just cant see how much more different it is going to look. How long ago did you get yours done? And is Dr Kang the best in revision surgery??

Thank you so much for your reply would you mind answering my new questions? I am feeling so terrible that I might have to wait another two years before I can get this done again


----------



## jjy

Vinna said:


> Hi jjy! I know exactly what you are feeling right now. But I think you should wait another 2 month for the healing process to go down (jogging help a lot) and for a revision you need to wait 6 month. Btw mine too I knew right away something went wrong after the surgery, so height, deep and asymmetry! And since doesn't change much, still the same and the ''sausage look''(puffy). Not suiting with my Asian face. I will go to Korea in August for a revision and will book an appointment with Dr. Kang (IOU) - many good results and Dr. Cho (BIO) - bads/goods. I'm still in the process to searching PS because I don't want to end up with a second or third revision... Do you mine to share where did you do your eyelid surgery and doctor? Thank you and hope you will healing well, that your crease will be small and not having a revision!


Hi Vinna - thank you so much for your reply - I got mine done at H Noblesse in busan. I am korean but living overseas and just came back from my trip to Korea and really hating my eyes 

I cant even wear makeup right now because it makes it look even worse. I probably cant go to Korea for another year at least if not another two... and I just feel HOPELESS that this is what I look like right now when Ive just moved to a new city and everything...

Could you please tell me how much more does it go down after the first month? Is there much of a difference? Does it change much in six months? People keep telling me to wait but I just cant see how much more different it is going to look. How long ago did you get yours done? And is Dr Kang the best in revision surgery??

Thank you so much for your reply would you mind answering my new questions? I am feeling so terrible that I might have to wait another two years before I can get this done again


----------



## Vinna

jjy said:


> Hi girls - I got my eyelid surgery done in korea about a month and a week ago. But already I can tell that the line is too high. I thought that 90% of the swelling goes down after about a month? Everyone keeps telling me to wait but I can already tell that this is not going to go down any more than this. I would want the fold to be at least HALF the size that it is - it just looks awful.
> 
> Who would you recommend for revision in Korea? And revision will be able to fix the problem right? Obviously you wouldnt know without a picture but I would really like to know that there is a possiblility for me to have surgery that will make this all better...feeling terrible and self conscious right now.



Btw for good healing and to not having a apparent scar, avoid seafood, soy sauce, spicy food, wine and junk food! Eat a lot of fruits/vegetables and drink a lot of water. Jogging too! Hope it help!


----------



## Vinna

jjy said:


> Hi Vinna - thank you so much for your reply - I got mine done at H Noblesse in busan. I am korean but living overseas and just came back from my trip to Korea and really hating my eyes
> 
> I cant even wear makeup right now because it makes it look even worse. I probably cant go to Korea for another year at least if not another two... and I just feel HOPELESS that this is what I look like right now when Ive just moved to a new city and everything...
> 
> Could you please tell me how much more does it go down after the first month? Is there much of a difference? Does it change much in six months? People keep telling me to wait but I just cant see how much more different it is going to look. How long ago did you get yours done? And is Dr Kang the best in revision surgery??
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply would you mind answering my new questions? I am feeling so terrible that I might have to wait another two years before I can get this done again



Yes is to early to tell because you just have your surgery last month.

Usually it's take 3 month after your surgery to see the result and will keep changing in 6 month for all the swelling goes down. That's why Plastic surgeon recommend to do the revision in 6 month. So yes, you will see some change!!! 

It's hard but you have to be patient! 

Lately, I read a lot of post and searching. Dr. Kang name came up a lot. He a specialist on revision. Some have revision with him and they are very happy with the outcome but I didn't see there pictures. You can take a look through his website and book an appointment. Then you will make your decision.


----------



## jjy

jjy said:


> Hi Vinna - thank you so much for your reply - I got mine done at H Noblesse in busan. I am korean but living overseas and just came back from my trip to Korea and really hating my eyes
> 
> I cant even wear makeup right now because it makes it look even worse. I probably cant go to Korea for another year at least if not another two... and I just feel HOPELESS that this is what I look like right now when Ive just moved to a new city and everything...
> 
> Could you please tell me how much more does it go down after the first month? Is there much of a difference? Does it change much in six months? People keep telling me to wait but I just cant see how much more different it is going to look. How long ago did you get yours done? And is Dr Kang the best in revision surgery??
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply would you mind answering my new questions? I am feeling so terrible that I might have to wait another two years before I can get this done again



Ok - Have you heard of Dr Hee Moon Lee? He is meanto be really good - but I have only seen this on korean message boards and you cant ever tell if this is genuine or if its marketing by people who are paid to put these messages up on boards to queries...

I really hope you are right, that after another couple of months the line will come down and get smaller - but at the moment I dont see how this will happen...every other photo i have seen of other people at one month - the line already looks well settled, and not as big. MI would like to know how much it will settle in the next couple of months....so frustrated.

Will have to be patient, theres no other answer really...  thank you so much for your reply - could we keep in touch? so you can let me know how your surgery goes also please??


----------



## jjy

Vinna said:


> Yes is to early to tell because you just have your surgery last month.
> 
> Usually it's take 3 month after your surgery to see the result and will keep changing in 6 month for all the swelling goes down. That's why Plastic surgeon recommend to do the revision in 6 month. So yes, you will see some change!!!
> 
> It's hard but you have to be patient!
> 
> Lately, I read a lot of post and searching. Dr. Kang name came up a lot. He a specialist on revision. Some have revision with him and they are very happy with the outcome but I didn't see there pictures. You can take a look through his website and book an appointment. Then you will make your decision.


Ok - Have you heard of Dr Hee Moon Lee? He is meanto be really good - but I have only seen this on korean message boards and you cant ever tell if this is genuine or if its marketing by people who are paid to put these messages up on boards to queries...

I really hope you are right, that after another couple of months the line will come down and get smaller - but at the moment I dont see how this will happen...every other photo i have seen of other people at one month - the line already looks well settled, and not as big. MI would like to know how much it will settle in the next couple of months....so frustrated.

Will have to be patient, theres no other answer really...  thank you so much for your reply - could we keep in touch? so you can let me know how your surgery goes also please??


----------



## Vinna

jjy said:


> Ok - Have you heard of Dr Hee Moon Lee? He is meanto be really good - but I have only seen this on korean message boards and you cant ever tell if this is genuine or if its marketing by people who are paid to put these messages up on boards to queries...
> 
> I really hope you are right, that after another couple of months the line will come down and get smaller - but at the moment I dont see how this will happen...every other photo i have seen of other people at one month - the line already looks well settled, and not as big. MI would like to know how much it will settle in the next couple of months....so frustrated.
> 
> Will have to be patient, theres no other answer really...  thank you so much for your reply - could we keep in touch? so you can let me know how your surgery goes also please??



No, I never heard about Dr. Hee Moon Lee. I'm not Korean and don't know the language. We have to be careful about forum too...

I really hope that you don't need revision! Is really hard for me now to trusting Plastic Surgeon since my eyelid surgery when bad.

Of course, my email is maylee-chung@live.com


----------



## jjy

Vinna said:


> No, I never heard about Dr. Hee Moon Lee. I'm not Korean and don't know the language. We have to be careful about forum too...
> 
> I really hope that you don't need revision! Is really hard for me now to trusting Plastic Surgeon since my eyelid surgery when bad.
> 
> Of course, my email is maylee-chung@live.com


I know exactly what you mean...its frightening to think we have to go through this again...I will email you sometime - keep in touch. I am so worried that this wont go down, and just scared I wont be able to find a good doctor - going back to Korea for this is going to be really really hard as well...so I know exactly how you must feel. At least we support each other...forums are dangerous too because you just dont know who to trust. At the moment I have posted my situation on Eyemagic (Dr Hee Moon Lee)'s website and on IOU's website for comment...we will see what they say.......


----------



## cherryzz

jjy said:


> Ok - Have you heard of Dr Hee Moon Lee? He is meanto be really good - but I have only seen this on korean message boards and you cant ever tell if this is genuine or if its marketing by people who are paid to put these messages up on boards to queries...
> 
> I really hope you are right, that after another couple of months the line will come down and get smaller - but at the moment I dont see how this will happen...every other photo i have seen of other people at one month - the line already looks well settled, and not as big. MI would like to know how much it will settle in the next couple of months....so frustrated.
> 
> Will have to be patient, theres no other answer really...  thank you so much for your reply - could we keep in touch? so you can let me know how your surgery goes also please??


i have heard of lee moon hee. he's quite famous =)


----------



## snowcup

Hi cherryzz, you've mentioned Dr. Lee and Eyemagic a few times on this thread and another thread. What do you actually know about him? Please share if you have any info, thanks.


----------



## jjy

Hi! I just got a reply from Dr Lee moon hee and Dr Kang (I think) from IOU both say my eyes do look like I will require revisional surgery  It has only been five weeks since my surgery and I dont live in Korea (I got it done five weeks ago in korea) and i means I have to save up and go get it done in a year or so....SO FRUSTRATING and SCARED....

Obviously I will have to consult them face to face - but Dr Kang seems very personable in his reply and thorough in his analysis - and there are mentions on the boards of Banobagi and BK clinics...which are the best? How do you know for sure and is this just a personal choice in the end?


----------



## Vinna

jjy said:


> Hi! I just got a reply from Dr Lee moon hee and Dr Kang (I think) from IOU both say my eyes do look like I will require revisional surgery  It has only been five weeks since my surgery and I dont live in Korea (I got it done five weeks ago in korea) and i means I have to save up and go get it done in a year or so....SO FRUSTRATING and SCARED....
> 
> Obviously I will have to consult them face to face - but Dr Kang seems very personable in his reply and thorough in his analysis - and there are mentions on the boards of Banobagi and BK clinics...which are the best? How do you know for sure and is this just a personal choice in the end?



Oh, sorry to hear that you will have a revision! 

I heard that Dr. Kim (BK) is no good for revision and not popular with the locals.


----------



## TwiNnie

jjy said:


> Obviously I will have to consult them face to face - but Dr Kang seems very personable in his reply and thorough in his analysis - and there are mentions on the boards of Banobagi and BK clinics...which are the best? How do you know for sure and is this just a personal choice in the end?



My personal advice...even though I only talked to him by email, I recommend Dr. Kang. 
I personally would like to book a consultation at IOU.


----------



## juicy88

Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward. 

Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax. 

The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit. 

I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight. 

I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even. 

I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches! 

My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!


----------



## juicy88

Dr.Kang clinic is super easy to find! I realized I posted the wrong exit in the forum. You need to get out from *exit 8* sinsa station and IOU clinic will be right in front. I realized BK hospital is just opposite IOU clinic too. lol.


----------



## Nikisha247

juicy88 said:


> Dr.Kang clinic is super easy to find! I realized I posted the wrong exit in the forum. You need to get out from *exit 8* sinsa station and IOU clinic will be right in front. I realized BK hospital is just opposite IOU clinic too. lol.


Hi Juicy88!  Congratulations for successfully surgery and for shariing makes me more comfy with Dr kang. I have booked for several clinincs  and Dr kang as well as Dr kwon Dr Chung Dr cho Dr joung Dr lee...etc consulting with All Drs will brobobly take 2 days  if I knew which Dr u would just go there straight way from airport  ((: so could you plse answer me few of my questions ?? If its ok 
Where did you have your previous surgery ?
How long you been searched for Dr kang? Bcse hear he is good
How did you  to iOS clininc by bus ? Or?
Do you think he is well known for locals ?
Were you Asian ? Does he operate western eyelid ?
 Thank you , sorry for lot question


----------



## juicy88

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi Juicy88!  Congratulations for successfully surgery and for shariing makes me more comfy with Dr kang. I have booked for several clinincs  and Dr kang as well as Dr kwon Dr Chung Dr cho Dr joung Dr lee...etc consulting with All Drs will brobobly take 2 days  if I knew which Dr u would just go there straight way from airport  ((: so could you plse answer me few of my questions ?? If its ok
> Where did you have your previous surgery ?
> How long you been searched for Dr kang? Bcse hear he is good
> How did you  to iOS clininc by bus ? Or?
> Do you think he is well known for locals ?
> Were you Asian ? Does he operate western eyelid ?
> Thank you , sorry for lot question


Wow, that's a lot consultations! You have to plan your consultations carefully, from the time and distance of the next clinic. I had my past surgeries in my local country but all botched job -.-. I was trying to find the best doctor that specialized in revisional eyelid surgery and able to fix complicated case. And I heard a lot positive reviews about him.. and his B&A pics are impressive as well. I go to his clinic everyday by train. I stayed near Angguk station and it's 9 stations away from Sinsa station- takes 20 minutes to reach IOU clinic. Yes, all his patients are Korean lols! I think I was the only foreigner there everytime I visit. Yes, I'm Asian. I think he's more specialized in Asian eyelid because he's more favorable to small crease. I hope i helped!


----------



## Nikisha247

juicy88 said:


> Wow, that's a lot consultations! You have to plan your consultations carefully, from the time and distance of the next clinic. I had my past surgeries in my local country but all botched job -.-. I was trying to find the best doctor that specialized in revisional eyelid surgery and able to fix complicated case. And I heard a lot positive reviews about him.. and his B&A pics are impressive as well. I go to his clinic everyday by train. I stayed near Angguk station and it's 9 stations away from Sinsa station- takes 20 minutes to reach IOU clinic. Yes, all his patients are Korean lols! I think I was the only foreigner there everytime I visit. Yes, I'm Asian. I think he's more specialized in Asian eyelid because he's more favorable to small crease. I hope i helped!


Thanks a lot it helps me heaps ((:


----------



## Nikisha247

Nikisha247 said:


> Thanks a lot it helps me heaps ((:


Btw can I see your before and after photo ? nasanbuyan@me.com.   Thanks


----------



## Nikisha247

juicy88 said:


> Wow, that's a lot consultations! You have to plan your consultations carefully, from the time and distance of the next clinic. I had my past surgeries in my local country but all botched job -.-. I was trying to find the best doctor that specialized in revisional eyelid surgery and able to fix complicated case. And I heard a lot positive reviews about him.. and his B&A pics are impressive as well. I go to his clinic everyday by train. I stayed near Angguk station and it's 9 stations away from Sinsa station- takes 20 minutes to reach IOU clinic. Yes, all his patients are Korean lols! I think I was the only foreigner there everytime I visit. Yes, I'm Asian. I think he's more specialized in Asian eyelid because he's more favorable to small crease. I hope i helped!


Can I see your  before and after photos ? nasanbuyan@me.com  thanks


----------



## Vinna

juicy88 said:


> Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward.
> 
> Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax.
> 
> The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight.
> 
> I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even.
> 
> I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches!
> 
> My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!



Hi Juicy88! Thank you very much to share your processing during your time in Korea for your revision!!! It was fun and interesting to read.  Dr. Kang seem very genuine and a specialist of revision! Good luck with your new pair of eyes!!! Very happy for you!!!  P.s. Also do you mind to share pictures?


----------



## Vinna

Hi girls, I want to share some information! I don't have a good feeling about Dr. Kwong (TEUIM)... I received an reply about him but is was not him to responded my email. I email many PS in Korea and is was only the one who already talking about the cost and also is was so different what he is suggesting. His pictures on the website where good but for the revision is was not a lot of difference with the before picture. I don't think I would choose him for my revision... Just consult him but I think I'm pretty sure it will be a no for me!


----------



## TwiNnie

Dr. Kang wrote me that he also perform surgery on western eyes.


----------



## cherryzz

snowcup said:


> Hi cherryzz, you've mentioned Dr. Lee and Eyemagic a few times on this thread and another thread. What do you actually know about him? Please share if you have any info, thanks.


check your mail =)


----------



## cherryzz

jjy said:


> Hi Vinna - thank you so much for your reply - I got mine done at H Noblesse in busan. I am korean but living overseas and just came back from my trip to Korea and really hating my eyes
> 
> I cant even wear makeup right now because it makes it look even worse. I probably cant go to Korea for another year at least if not another two... and I just feel HOPELESS that this is what I look like right now when Ive just moved to a new city and everything...
> 
> Could you please tell me how much more does it go down after the first month? Is there much of a difference? Does it change much in six months? People keep telling me to wait but I just cant see how much more different it is going to look. How long ago did you get yours done? And is Dr Kang the best in revision surgery??
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply would you mind answering my new questions? I am feeling so terrible that I might have to wait another two years before I can get this done again


be patient, you'll need to wait at least 6 months for another revision. best is to wait for a year. i know how depressed you are feeling now but it will improve =)


----------



## cherryzz

juicy88 said:


> Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward.
> 
> Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax.
> 
> The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight.
> 
> I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even.
> 
> I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches!
> 
> My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!


i knew that it will be good. im happy for you =)


----------



## Nikisha247

Hi all! Is there recently Dr Kangs marketing going on ????  Lot of them mentioning him on this thread it makes me wonder. Had we been famous already before this thread started ???? Just nervous (((:


----------



## Vinna

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi all! Is there recently Dr Kangs marketing going on ????  Lot of them mentioning him on this thread it makes me wonder. Had we been famous already before this thread started ???? Just nervous (((:



Have a wonderful trip Nikisha247 in Korea! Hope to hear from you soon and mostly about your revision. Good luck!!!


----------



## Thinkpink17

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi all! Is there recently Dr Kangs marketing going on ????  Lot of them mentioning him on this thread it makes me wonder. Had we been famous already before this thread started ???? Just nervous (((:


I dont think Dr. Kang has any marketing going around on these forum's, but who knows. It's true that you cant trust everyone on here, but Dr. Kang has been known for fixing revisional double eyelid cases for a very long time and hes quite good at it too. It's best to just tell for yourself when you go in for a consultation. Even though everyone might go to a certain Dr., he might not be best for your personal case. I have seen alot of people happy with Dr. Kang though. 

Random question: Where can you go exchange USD to KRW for a very low low fee/free? I have heard that you can bring your money to the Korean banks and they will do it for you, but not positive of this? Any input from anyone would be so helpful.


----------



## ieyeskin

Thinkpink17 said:


> I dont think Dr. Kang has any marketing going around on these forum's, but who knows. It's true that you cant trust everyone on here, but Dr. Kang has been known for fixing revisional double eyelid cases for a very long time and hes quite good at it too. It's best to just tell for yourself when you go in for a consultation. Even though everyone might go to a certain Dr., he might not be best for your personal case. I have seen alot of people happy with Dr. Kang though.
> 
> Random question: Where can you go exchange USD to KRW for a very low low fee/free? I have heard that you can bring your money to the Korean banks and they will do it for you, but not positive of this? Any input from anyone would be so helpful.


 
I went to Korea 2 years ago, and took money out from my HSBC ATM card (at the only one HSBC local branch) which got pretty good rates.  From my memory, Korea seen to be very segmented financial market where the banks there are mostly korean banks.  I will suggest that you apply for a HSBC bank account and take out money from the HSBC branch.. Hope that helps...


----------



## ieyeskin

juicy88 said:


> Yes, his clinic is very easy to find! Just walk out of sinsa station gate 3 and his clinic just outside. Last night he operated on me again I was the last one there lol until 7 plus.. He operated on me the first time last Saturday. But he said my left eye muscle is still weak and had to do second revisional ( I think my face turn red bevuz I was so nervous).. He seems to b very meticulous and has been checking up on me every single day (excepts Sundays). And have a sense of dedication for his patients and really cares abt the patients outcome... Im putting all my hopes on dr.kang... Fingers crossed for my result!!! I'm seeing him again in the evening....


 Hi Juicy88, do you mind to share your before and after picture?  I have a similar problem as yours and really want to get the revision surgery done this year.  My email is ieyeskin@gmail.com Thanks a million


----------



## Vinna

juicy88 said:


> Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward.
> 
> Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax.
> 
> The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight.
> 
> I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even.
> 
> I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches!
> 
> My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!



Hello Juicy88! Thank you very much about you email and sharing me your pictures!!! Your eyes are so amazing, natural and pretty already!!! Dr. Kang is exceptional when I saw the before picture. Quite an remarkable improvement!!! You give me a smile back!  So happy for you and have a great healing my dear!


----------



## cherryzz

Vinna said:


> Hello Juicy88! Thank you very much about you email and sharing me your pictures!!! Your eyes are so amazing, natural and pretty already!!! Dr. Kang is exceptional when I saw the before picture. Quite an remarkable improvement!!! You give me a smile back!  So happy for you and have a great healing my dear!


hi, just wondering did you receive my message? because i see nothing in my sent items. just checking =)


----------



## snowcup

It looks like someone sent me a message to tell me she didn't want to provide any info about Dr. Lee at Eyemagic unless I first sent her my pictures. 

This is a forum where people come to exchange information, ideas and views. I personally find it a little suspect when someone makes a suggestion without providing any supporting info so that's why I asked. 

Anyway, I'm happy to share what I learned. I arrived in Seoul earlier this week and decided last minute to go meet with Dr. Lee even though by that time I'd booked my surgery elsewhere. It actually helped me confirm I'd made the right choice. 

The clinic's location is a few blocks from the Garosugil main street. The clinic is located in an older building, but their suite was modern and new. I actually went without an appointment since I didn't have a working phone to call beforehand and their website is in Korean. When I arrived, the lead receptionist said I would need to make an appointment and come back later, though no one was in the waiting room. Since I could speak Korean, I asked if they could make an exception since I would be leaving Seoul fairly soon. They said they would try to accommodate me, and I waited about 30-40 minutes until I was called. I actually found Dr. Lee to be nice, and he was confident that he could deliver the results I wanted. He didn't really examine me like the others had but seemed to have a good grasp of the issue. His quote was the highest (9 million range) among the clinics I visited (BIO, IOU and Teuim and Ahn PS). Objectively, I thought his strengths, based on pictures, showed improvement in the shape of the eyes (separate from the eyelids themselves). He was also quick to tell me he was famous, which reminded me of my prior doctor, and made my surgery sound like a breeze. 

While confidence is good, it didn't strike the right balance with me. By that time, I'd met with a couple of eye surgeons in the US and the other clinics. Asymmetry is not easy to fix. I wanted a surgeon who could acknowledge the difficulty, but also had the confidence and experience with the issue at the same time. Plus, there wasn't a single person who could provide a personal experience with this doctor.

I'll provide a rundown of the other places I visited later but wanted to share a quick snapshot of this clinic because no one else has yet.


----------



## Vinna

snowcup said:


> It looks like someone sent me a message to tell me she didn't want to provide any info about Dr. Lee at Eyemagic unless I first sent her my pictures.
> 
> This is a forum where people come to exchange information, ideas and views. I personally find it a little suspect when someone makes a suggestion without providing any supporting info so that's why I asked.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to share what I learned. I arrived in Seoul earlier this week and decided last minute to go meet with Dr. Lee even though by that time I'd booked my surgery elsewhere. It actually helped me confirm I'd made the right choice.
> 
> The clinic's location is a few blocks from the Garosugil main street. The clinic is located in an older building, but their suite was modern and new. I actually went without an appointment since I didn't have a working phone to call beforehand and their website is in Korean. When I arrived, the lead receptionist said I would need to make an appointment and come back later, though no one was in the waiting room. Since I could speak Korean, I asked if they could make an exception since I would be leaving Seoul fairly soon. They said they would try to accommodate me, and I waited about 30-40 minutes until I was called. I actually found Dr. Lee to be nice, and he was confident that he could deliver the results I wanted. He didn't really examine me like the others had but seemed to have a good grasp of the issue. His quote was the highest (9 million range) among the clinics I visited (BIO, IOU and Teuim and Ahn PS). Objectively, I thought his strengths, based on pictures, showed improvement in the shape of the eyes (separate from the eyelids themselves). He was also quick to tell me he was famous, which reminded me of my prior doctor, and made my surgery sound like a breeze.
> 
> While confidence is good, it didn't strike the right balance with me. By that time, I'd met with a couple of eye surgeons in the US and the other clinics. Asymmetry is not easy to fix. I wanted a surgeon who could acknowledge the difficulty, but also had the confidence and experience with the issue at the same time. Plus, there wasn't a single person who could provide a personal experience with this doctor.
> 
> I'll provide a rundown of the other places I visited later but wanted to share a quick snapshot of this clinic because no one else has yet.



Hi Snowcup, happy to hear from you!  Always interesting to read about your journey in Korea. Hope you enjoying your time and make the best choice for your revision. Good luck and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## eye

juicy88 said:


> Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward.
> 
> Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax.
> 
> The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight.
> 
> I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even.
> 
> I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches!
> 
> My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!


Hi Juicy88, so happy for you that your revision came out well.  Would you mind sharing a before-and-after photo with me as well as I am considering a eyelid revision too?  Here is my email address: sosweetplum@gmail.com.  I look forward to your response.


----------



## juicy88

eye said:


> Hi Juicy88, so happy for you that your revision came out well.  Would you mind sharing a before-and-after photo with me as well as I am considering a eyelid revision too?  Here is my email address: sosweetplum@gmail.com.  I look forward to your response.


Hi! not a problem. i'm all out to help others who want to have revision surgery for eyelids. But plz keep my photos confidential as i do not want my photos circulate ><! 

plz pm me as well, just in case I don't see the post. ^^


----------



## Thinkpink17

ieyeskin said:


> I went to Korea 2 years ago, and took money out from my HSBC ATM card (at the only one HSBC local branch) which got pretty good rates.  From my memory, Korea seen to be very segmented financial market where the banks there are mostly korean banks.  I will suggest that you apply for a HSBC bank account and take out money from the HSBC branch.. Hope that helps...


Thanks for the advice, unfortunately there arent any HSBS branches close to me. Has anyone exchanged your currency at the banks in Korea? not the airport currency exchanges for those tack on high exchange rate fees.


----------



## Thinkpink17

Cant wait to go to Korea April 22-June 24 for epi reversal first then around June 14th for revision double eyelid surgery.


----------



## Deepeyes

Hi 

Can someone provide dr cho from bando eye email address? Thanks


----------



## juicy88

Deepeyes said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone provide dr cho from bando eye email address? Thanks


Bandoeye has changed their clinic to Bio Clinic.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone provide dr cho from bando eye email address? Thanks


i tried searching for the email address for you but i couldnt find it. anyway i found this bad review that i have saved long time ago. so i thought i should just paste it here.(read below) 
theres also another review about BIO from a member and her username on PF is "eyelid revision" try and look for it. maybe you'll find some useful info.


 [FONT=&quot]I went to Seoul for my double eyelid revision surgery at BIO (ex Bandoeye).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I had the problems with my previous eyelid surgery, too high, too deep and asymmetry.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Now I am so unhappy.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The shape of my left eye is strange, the eyelid doesn't go up well and doesn't shut fully. 
It seems as though too much skin is removed. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]My right eye is not so bad. It's not the result I wanted, I wanted the shape of double eyelid outer line but they made inner type.
But much better than left. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I cannot believe the same doctor made both of eyes. I inquire to the doctor whether it's possible to revise it again, and am seeking another doctor also in this forum.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## cherryzz

Thinkpink17 said:


> Cant wait to go to Korea April 22-June 24 for epi reversal first then around June 14th for revision double eyelid surgery.


all the best to you =)


----------



## Deepeyes

Thanks Cherryzz.

Yes I read these two posts before. I think dr Cho has some good and bad reviews. But couldnt' find many drs who are specialized at revisions. Good to get more information.

I read somewhere that you were going to do revision in Jan. have you done that already?


----------



## Thinkpink17

Deepeyes said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone provide dr cho from bando eye email address? Thanks


BIO Website: http://www.biops.kr/fmain/enIntro.asp
Dr. Cho's e-mail: bioforeigner@hotmail.com
I still havent received a reply from Dr. Cho and its been about 3 weeks.

Have you looked into Dr. Kang for revision eyelid surgery?


----------



## itsumobaby

I saw dr cho from  BIO when I went to Korea last month, I just dont get a good vibe from him


----------



## Deepeyes

Hi Thinkpink17,

Thanks for the info. 
I managed to talk to Dr Cho's counterpart in Beijing. They are pretty quick in responding but that's because they wrote to me in Chinese.  I haven't heard from Dr Cho either. 

Yes, I am also considering Dr Kang from IOU. I emailed him since last Friday but I haven't heard anything as yet.


----------



## Deepeyes

Hi Itsumobaby,

It seems Dr Cho does have a mixture of reviews in this forum. Afterall there are not many who specialized in eyelid revisions.


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> i had my eye done badly by migo clinic and i am in korea at the moment to do eye revision consultations by I.O.U, BIO, BK dr shin, dr ahn, MVP, EVE clinic, would you be interested in me sharing the info? are you planning to go to korea soon?


 
Hi Itsumobaby,

So which is the best revision clinic in your opinion after your consultations? 

Thanks!


----------



## Deepeyes

snowcup said:


> It looks like someone sent me a message to tell me she didn't want to provide any info about Dr. Lee at Eyemagic unless I first sent her my pictures.
> 
> This is a forum where people come to exchange information, ideas and views. I personally find it a little suspect when someone makes a suggestion without providing any supporting info so that's why I asked.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to share what I learned. I arrived in Seoul earlier this week and decided last minute to go meet with Dr. Lee even though by that time I'd booked my surgery elsewhere. It actually helped me confirm I'd made the right choice.
> 
> The clinic's location is a few blocks from the Garosugil main street. The clinic is located in an older building, but their suite was modern and new. I actually went without an appointment since I didn't have a working phone to call beforehand and their website is in Korean. When I arrived, the lead receptionist said I would need to make an appointment and come back later, though no one was in the waiting room. Since I could speak Korean, I asked if they could make an exception since I would be leaving Seoul fairly soon. They said they would try to accommodate me, and I waited about 30-40 minutes until I was called. I actually found Dr. Lee to be nice, and he was confident that he could deliver the results I wanted. He didn't really examine me like the others had but seemed to have a good grasp of the issue. His quote was the highest (9 million range) among the clinics I visited (BIO, IOU and Teuim and Ahn PS). Objectively, I thought his strengths, based on pictures, showed improvement in the shape of the eyes (separate from the eyelids themselves). He was also quick to tell me he was famous, which reminded me of my prior doctor, and made my surgery sound like a breeze.
> 
> While confidence is good, it didn't strike the right balance with me. By that time, I'd met with a couple of eye surgeons in the US and the other clinics. Asymmetry is not easy to fix. I wanted a surgeon who could acknowledge the difficulty, but also had the confidence and experience with the issue at the same time. Plus, there wasn't a single person who could provide a personal experience with this doctor.
> 
> I'll provide a rundown of the other places I visited later but wanted to share a quick snapshot of this clinic because no one else has yet.


 
Hi Snowcup,

Which clinic did you go for revision in the end? 
Speedy recovery! 

Thanks! 

Cheers


----------



## Deepeyes

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.


 
Hi,

Thanks for your post. May I see your before and after revision. My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com


----------



## Deepeyes

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than Id prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (Im not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didnt have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didnt say that he couldnt but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didnt necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Ummno thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi  Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didnt even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that Id like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasnt sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lees work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than Id like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldnt notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didnt care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their babys faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  Thats just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.


 
Hi,

Thanks for your details. How is your eyes now?
May I see your before and after revision photos? Could you email me at hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com


----------



## Deepeyes

juicy88 said:


> Yes, his clinic is very easy to find! Just walk out of sinsa station gate 3 and his clinic just outside. Last night he operated on me again I was the last one there lol until 7 plus.. He operated on me the first time last Saturday. But he said my left eye muscle is still weak and had to do second revisional ( I think my face turn red bevuz I was so nervous).. He seems to b very meticulous and has been checking up on me every single day (excepts Sundays). And have a sense of dedication for his patients and really cares abt the patients outcome... Im putting all my hopes on dr.kang... Fingers crossed for my result!!! I'm seeing him again in the evening....


 
Hi Juicy88,

How's your recovery? 
Could you show me your before and after revision? Thanks.
My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com


----------



## Deepeyes

Jin77 said:


> Juicy88,
> 
> Dr. Kang's office email is  kcu36.5@hanmail.net.  I spoke Korean with Dr. Kang so I'm not sure if he can speak English.
> 
> Can you message me with your email address?  Since I don't have 10 posts, I can't message you yet.
> 
> Are you trying to lower your crease size or?
> 
> 
> Also, below is the email that I received from their office when I contacted them several weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a high fold?
> 
> There are 2 types of technique for high fold correction; 1) with skin excision 2) without skin excision.
> 
> The former is old technique and cannot be done if there is insufficient eyelid skin.
> 
> The later is our special technique; high fold correction without skin excision.(We also correct high fold with skin excision when patients have sufficient eyelid skin
> 
> 
> 
> You can refer my journal for high fold correction without skin excision, and many foreign patients visit IOU plastic surgery ceter after reviewing my journal.
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90088779261
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90125292963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We recommend you make a reservation in advance in order to have surgery for your convenience.
> 
> please give me a e-mail for reservation
> 
> You are provided with a comprehensive medical service.
> 
> 
> 
> Location;
> 
> &#49436;&#50872; &#44053;&#45224;&#44396; &#49888;&#49324;&#46041; 513-4  (&#51648;&#54616;&#52384; 3&#54840;&#49440; &#49888;&#49324;&#50669; 8&#48264;&#52636;&#44396; &#48148;&#47196;&#50526
> 
> 513-4 Shinsa-Dong, Gangnam-Gu, Seoul, Korea (subway 3rd line Shinsa station, in front of 8 exit)
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90150060291
> 
> 
> 
> revision of double fold
> 
> http://www.iou4u.com/xe/sub_5_6/120644
> 
> 
> 
> deep line  correction
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90152518534
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/iougamsung/90152508612
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


 
Hi Jin77,

Thanks for the details. How's the recovery so far?

Could you show me photos of your before and after revision?

My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Itsumobaby,
> 
> So which is the best revision clinic in your opinion after your consultations?
> 
> Thanks!



He didn't seemed interested in my case, he was arrogant and rushed, in my opinion IOU dr kang gave me the best impression, I'll be going for him in june for revision


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> He didn't seemed interested in my case, he was arrogant and rushed, in my opinion IOU dr kang gave me the best impression, I'll be going for him in june for revision



Thanks! Even though I have not met dr Kang, I already have good impression of him. Likely I will go to him for revision too.  

In July.


----------



## milyway

Deepeyes said:


> Thanks! Even though I have not met dr Kang, I already have good impression of him. Likely I will go to him for revision too.
> 
> In July.



Hi, Deepeyes, when are you going for revision?
I was planning to do revision but have to put off for a while. Mine is deep on one eye and the other eye is a bit droopy after the 2nd ps. And the crease was brought lower than before so I am looking for a doc to put the crease higher and  open the eyes more.


----------



## lovergirly

Hey guys,
I am also considering a revision surgery in Korea for my double eyelids...I noticed that the majority of you guys want to lower your eyelids.  I, on the other hand, want to make my eyelids a bit bigger.  Right now, my eyes are not as big as I want them to be.  Is there anyone who had a successful revision surgery for making their folds bigger? If so, where did you go??  
I've been reading the posts here and I've been hearing great reviews about IOU...However, on the IOU website, I don't really see a lot of pictures for making small lids bigger - I see a lot of pictures for lowering the eyelids and based on the pics, I can definitely tell that he is a very skilled doctor


----------



## Chl03

juicy88 said:


> Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward.
> 
> Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax.
> 
> The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight.
> 
> I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even.
> 
> I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches!
> 
> My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!


Hi Juicy88,
I'm new here and glad to see this forum.
I just went to Dr Kang few weeks ago for consultation and planning to go back in June to do the operation.
I want to do cheekbone reduction and eyelid revision so I might go to cinderella clinic to do both at the same time.
Now after I saw your post, I feel wanna go to Dr Kang for eye revision.
Would you be okay to send me your before and after photos for your eye revision with Dr Kang.
Really appreciate if you could.
My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com


----------



## Deepeyes

milyway said:


> Hi, Deepeyes, when are you going for revision?
> I was planning to do revision but have to put off for a while. Mine is deep on one eye and the other eye is a bit droopy after the 2nd ps. And the crease was brought lower than before so I am looking for a doc to put the crease higher and  open the eyes more.



Hi Milyway, 

I am thinking of June or July  
I just quarreled badly with my mum. She said my creases are alright. They are at right crease height but just too deep. She thinks my surgery is unnecessary and it might become worse. 

I am hopping to get the before and after revisions of fellow forumers to show her n convince her.


----------



## Chl03

Jin77 said:


> Update:
> 
> I arrived at Seoul last Sunday and the next day I had 3 consultation appts. scheduled with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at Bio, and Dr. Kim at BK.  Since my Korean was okay and enough to get by, I didn't have an interpreter with me.  I was booked at the Dormy Inn residence hotel, which is about 10 minute cab ride for $4 during non-rush hour.
> 
> My first appt. was with Dr. Kang and I was so impressed with Dr. Kang that I didn't even want to go to the other 2 doctors for consultations afterwards.  Still, I decided to go see Dr. Cho at Bando Eye/Bio,  since I was in Korea already and he seems to have a good reputation for eye revisions based on this forum.  Well, what a waste of time it was! I found him to be arrogant, unattentive, and the consultation lasted a whole 5 min. or so.  I actually knew he wasn't the right doctor for me as soon as I walked in and when he said to me, "So, you are from the States.  You want to get your eyes done smaller but why?  It should fit right in in the States."  One of his female consultants who was standing right next to him seemed kind of embarrassed by his candid statment to me.  Although I was quite taken back, I explained that I wanted it to make it smaller regardless because I felt it was too big and then he says to me, "I guess i can do it."  At that point, I just knew he wasn't the right doctor for me and when he proceeded to examine my eyes, I lost all interest in this doctor.  I left after about 5 minutes and was still surprised by his casual, indifferent attitude towards a decision that meant a lot to me.
> 
> Since I really liked Dr. Kang, I decided to cancel my appt. at BK with Dr. Kim after seeing Dr. Cho.  Dr. Kang is extremely attentive and very nice, and more importantly he listens to what you want.  I've read on previous posts that he tends to make the double eyelids too small, that is untrue based on my experience because he asked me what size I preferred and took the time to measure my eyelids, looked at the pictures that I've saved on my iphone, and listened to me.   The consulation lasted well over 30 minutes and I never felt rushed one bit.  Whereas at Dr. Cho's, I couldn't wait to get out of his office.  Btw, apparently in Korea the trend is to have a small double fold, almost mono-lid, which is what you mainly see on Dr. Kang's website because that's what the girls are getting over there.  I've opted for a size of 5.5 mm, which is considered 1 - 1.5 mm higher than what most Koreans opt for these days.
> I could tell immediately after my surgery that my crease is a LOT lower than it had previously been, even though I was at the most swollen stage!  I had an incisional and ptosis done btw.
> 
> Please note that since all the surgery dates/times were booked, Dr. Kang and his staff made special arrangements for me by performing the surgery after hours.  They knew that I had to leave Korea in a week 1/2 so they made special accommodations.  He has asked me to come for a follow up visit every 2 days, which I have been.
> 
> Dr. Kang's price was competitive and much lower than what was quoted to me via email. Based on my observation from visiting the clinics here in Seoul, it's best to get a quote from the doctor face to face because the person who is quoting is just one of the employees so it may be a lot higher than actual.
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and for the person who started this forum (Sassychic09 - Thank you), and I have only positive things to say about Dr. Kang at IOU based on my experience.  Good luck to you all, and I hope you guys can achieve the results that you are looking for as well~


Hi Jin77,
I'm new here.
I'm so happy for your good result.
Could you send me your photo after surgery with Dr Kang?
Dr Kang told me to have 5.5mm but I feel its too low so it would be good if you could send me your result for that recommended size. 
I'm going back in June to do operation but still not sure which clinic should I go.
I'm thinking between cindy or iou clinic.
My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
Thanks.


----------



## Chl03

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than I&#8217;d prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (I&#8217;m not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didn&#8217;t have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didn&#8217;t say that he couldn&#8217;t but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didn&#8217;t necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Umm&#8230;no thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi &#8211; Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didn&#8217;t even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that I&#8217;d like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasn&#8217;t sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lee&#8217;s work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than I&#8217;d like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldn&#8217;t notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didn&#8217;t care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their baby&#8217;s faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  That&#8217;s just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.


Hi Sadeyes,

Could you please send me your before and after photos with Dr Kang?
My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
Did you finally chose to have 6mm as recommended?

Thanks!!


----------



## Deepeyes

Please help to see my photo.  

Do you think i need revision for my deep eyelids?

My left eye is still swelling cos it's been only 3-4 months.


----------



## Chl03

snowcup said:


> Yes, but I would suggest reading through this thread carefully, as a few posters have indicated both good and bad points.
> 
> I am a little concerned about advertisers on the forum. Try not to get too excited about any one doctor before you consult with them in-person. Also, it sounds like MDs are quoting high estimates via email (that you may be able to negotiate later with them, but not always).
> 
> Also, the Asian eye is different anatomically than the non-Asian eye. If an eye specialist is telling you he doesn't operate on non-Asians, I wouldn't try to persuade him. Also, the surgeons on this thread are mostly eye specialists who specialize in revisions and complications. Revisions are more expensive in general than primary surgeries, just to let you know.


Hi jin77,
I'm new here and glad to see your post.
Would you please kindly share your photos and what size did you have?
I'm going to either IOU or Cinderella clinic this June.
Your photos will help me to decide which clinic I should go.
My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chl03

juicy88 said:


> Yes, his clinic is very easy to find! Just walk out of sinsa station gate 3 and his clinic just outside. Last night he operated on me again I was the last one there lol until 7 plus.. He operated on me the first time last Saturday. But he said my left eye muscle is still weak and had to do second revisional ( I think my face turn red bevuz I was so nervous).. He seems to b very meticulous and has been checking up on me every single day (excepts Sundays). And have a sense of dedication for his patients and really cares abt the patients outcome... Im putting all my hopes on dr.kang... Fingers crossed for my result!!! I'm seeing him again in the evening....


Hi Juicy88,

I just joined this forum.
How's your result now? Would you mind to share your photos with me?
My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
I'm Planning to have double eyelid revision in June but still not sure which clinic to choose.
Either IOU or cindy clinic.
I went to Dr Kang few weeks ago and worry if the size too small after seeing his website.
I need few after surgery photos with Dr Kang from people in this forum to help me decide.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your post. May I see your before and after revision. My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com


Hi deepeyes,

I'm new here and so glad to see this forum here.
I saw you replied midaven post but I couldn't find that post.
I would like to contact midaven if she can share her photos with me.
I'm going to korea this June for eyelid revision & cheek reduction.
I'm still confused to decide either IOU or cinderella clinic.
Would you kindly please send me midaven email address.
My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Deepeyes

Chl03 said:


> Hi deepeyes,
> 
> I'm new here and so glad to see this forum here.
> I saw you replied midaven post but I couldn't find that post.
> I would like to contact midaven if she can share her photos with me.
> I'm going to korea this June for eyelid revision & cheek reduction.
> I'm still confused to decide either IOU or cinderella clinic.
> Would you kindly please send me midaven email address.
> My email is chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
> Thanks so much!!



Pg 16...


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> Please help to see my photo.
> 
> Do you think i need revision for my deep eyelids?
> 
> My left eye is still swelling cos it's been only 3-4 months.


Hi deepeyes,
I think your result looks great...just wait until the swollen gone.
Where did you have it done? Is it with Dr Kang?
Did you have 6mm size?
I'm surprised ur eyes still swollen after few months.
I'm planning to get double eyelid revision this June and back to work on July.
Now I'm worry if people can recognise my eyes surgery if it's still swollen


----------



## Chl03

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.


Hi Midaven,

I'm new here. 
I'm so happy for your good result.
Would you please kindly share your photos to my email chloefashion88@rocketmail.com
I really need more good result with Dr Kang from this forum.
I am going this June with my sister and my mom.
All of us will do the same thing double eyelid revision.
Your photos result will help us a lot.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Please help to see my photo.
> 
> Do you think i need revision for my deep eyelids?
> 
> My left eye is still swelling cos it's been only 3-4 months.




Hi Deepeyes, the size is great but honestly is to deep for me. I think you should wait because you just have your surgery... Which PS did your surgery?


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Please help to see my photo.
> 
> Do you think i need revision for my deep eyelids?
> 
> My left eye is still swelling cos it's been only 3-4 months.



If your PS used the classic technique you will be good!


----------



## Deepeyes

Vinna said:


> Hi Deepeyes, the size is great but honestly is to deep for me. I think you should wait because you just have your surgery... Which PS did your surgery?



Thanks Vinna. 
I know it's just been 4 months but usually crease will come down and not the depth cos it is attached to one of the eye muscles. 

Dr Kang just reverted to my email. He said too deep too and recommend I do surgery 2 months later.. But I am determined to do it but a bit scared now..


----------



## Deepeyes

Vinna said:


> If your PS used the classic technique you will be good!



What is classic technique?


----------



## Deepeyes

Chl03 said:


> Hi deepeyes,
> I think your result looks great...just wait until the swollen gone.
> Where did you have it done? Is it with Dr Kang?
> Did you have 6mm size?
> I'm surprised ur eyes still swollen after few months.
> I'm planning to get double eyelid revision this June and back to work on July.
> Now I'm worry if people can recognise my eyes surgery if it's still swollen



Thanks.
No.. I did not do it with dr Kang. Cos my left eye I did it twice. 
I think after one month with make up should be fine. I had make up after 16 days and went photo shoot n it was alright.. 
If I decide to do revision maybe we could meet up


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> Thanks.
> No.. I did not do it with dr Kang. Cos my left eye I did it twice.
> I think after one month with make up should be fine. I had make up after 16 days and went photo shoot n it was alright..
> If I decide to do revision maybe we could meet up


Ic...yes I think you should wait at least 6 months to do re-surgery if you thinks it's necessary.
Hope you will get your expectation result in short  time so you don't have to redo again.


----------



## Deepeyes

Chl03 said:


> Ic...yes I think you should wait at least 6 months to do re-surgery if you thinks it's necessary.
> Hope you will get your expectation result in short  time so you don't have to redo again.



In June it is 6 mths. Are u looking to increase or decrease crease height?


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> What is classic technique?



It attached to the skin. 
I have the same problem like you and other things.
I will go in August to Korea to consult with PS and after make the decision because I'm so scare but I don't want to live with eyelid like this to the rest of my life... Hope we will find the best PS or our revision.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Please help to see my photo.
> 
> Do you think i need revision for my deep eyelids?
> 
> My left eye is still swelling cos it's been only 3-4 months.


it looks a little deep and sausagy(just a little bit)
it also seems like your double lid looks darker than the other area.
your eyelashes are turning upwards, which makes the pink area(inner part) exposed and this makes your eyes look rounder.
this is probably caused by the fixation done on your lids. it can be fixed i guess.

wait for another 2 months to see the final result. sometimes that few months does make a difference.


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> it looks a little deep and sausagy(just a little bit)
> it also seems like your double lid looks darker than the other area.
> your eyelashes are turning upwards, which makes the pink area(inner part) exposed and this makes your eyes look rounder.
> this is probably caused by the fixation done on your lids. it can be fixed i guess.
> 
> wait for another 2 months to see the final result. sometimes that few months does make a difference.


 
Oh my god! You are so observant.. thanks for the advice..
I will wait till June.


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> In June it is 6 mths. Are u looking to increase or decrease crease height?


I want to decrease from 8mm to 6.5mm.


----------



## itsumobaby

snowcup said:


> It looks like someone sent me a message to tell me she didn't want to provide any info about Dr. Lee at Eyemagic unless I first sent her my pictures.
> 
> This is a forum where people come to exchange information, ideas and views. I personally find it a little suspect when someone makes a suggestion without providing any supporting info so that's why I asked.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to share what I learned. I arrived in Seoul earlier this week and decided last minute to go meet with Dr. Lee even though by that time I'd booked my surgery elsewhere. It actually helped me confirm I'd made the right choice.
> 
> The clinic's location is a few blocks from the Garosugil main street. The clinic is located in an older building, but their suite was modern and new. I actually went without an appointment since I didn't have a working phone to call beforehand and their website is in Korean. When I arrived, the lead receptionist said I would need to make an appointment and come back later, though no one was in the waiting room. Since I could speak Korean, I asked if they could make an exception since I would be leaving Seoul fairly soon. They said they would try to accommodate me, and I waited about 30-40 minutes until I was called. I actually found Dr. Lee to be nice, and he was confident that he could deliver the results I wanted. He didn't really examine me like the others had but seemed to have a good grasp of the issue. His quote was the highest (9 million range) among the clinics I visited (BIO, IOU and Teuim and Ahn PS). Objectively, I thought his strengths, based on pictures, showed improvement in the shape of the eyes (separate from the eyelids themselves). He was also quick to tell me he was famous, which reminded me of my prior doctor, and made my surgery sound like a breeze.
> 
> While confidence is good, it didn't strike the right balance with me. By that time, I'd met with a couple of eye surgeons in the US and the other clinics. Asymmetry is not easy to fix. I wanted a surgeon who could acknowledge the difficulty, but also had the confidence and experience with the issue at the same time. Plus, there wasn't a single person who could provide a personal experience with this doctor.
> 
> I'll provide a rundown of the other places I visited later but wanted to share a quick snapshot of this clinic because no one else has yet.



snowcup~ where did u decide to go at the end then? anyway I wish u luck with the revision and a good recovery!!


----------



## ashmi99

Hello everyone! I have not read through this entire thread, but wanted to let you all know that I am  having revisional eyelid surgery (my 3rd surgery!) here in the Seattle area in a couple of weeks.  I first had my eyes done when I was a teenager by a surgeon who did not know what he was doing.  I then had them done again when I visited Korea in 2005 to get my calves done by Dr. Park.  Dr. Park's colleague revised them, but my main problem is that I suffer from ptosis in my right eye.  The revision did not correct the ptosis and my folds are uneven.  I will be having them done again by Dr. Philip Young in Bellevue, WA.  I am confident he will do a good job and will post my results here.


----------



## Vinna

ashmi99 said:


> Hello everyone! I have not read through this entire thread, but wanted to let you all know that I am  having revisional eyelid surgery (my 3rd surgery!) here in the Seattle area in a couple of weeks.  I first had my eyes done when I was a teenager by a surgeon who did not know what he was doing.  I then had them done again when I visited Korea in 2005 to get my calves done by Dr. Park.  Dr. Park's colleague revised them, but my main problem is that I suffer from ptosis in my right eye.  The revision did not correct the ptosis and my folds are uneven.  I will be having them done again by Dr. Philip Young in Bellevue, WA.  I am confident he will do a good job and will post my results here.



Hello Ashmi99, I just went through Dr. Philip Young website and honestly I don't like the pictures. But I sincerely wish you good luck with our revision!


----------



## itsumobaby

Vinna said:


> Hello Ashmi99, I just went through Dr. Philip Young website and honestly I don't like the pictures. But I sincerely wish you good luck with our revision!



When are you going back to Korea to do the revisional surgery?


----------



## snowcup

ashmi99 said:


> Hello everyone! I have not read through this entire thread, but wanted to let you all know that I am  having revisional eyelid surgery (my 3rd surgery!) here in the Seattle area in a couple of weeks.  I first had my eyes done when I was a teenager by a surgeon who did not know what he was doing.  I then had them done again when I visited Korea in 2005 to get my calves done by Dr. Park.  Dr. Park's colleague revised them, but my main problem is that I suffer from ptosis in my right eye.  The revision did not correct the ptosis and my folds are uneven.  I will be having them done again by Dr. Philip Young in Bellevue, WA.  I am confident he will do a good job and will post my results here.



While I don't want to influence your decision, I hope you considered some other surgeons as well. I viewed the photos from his site and the few examples shown have the eyelids set rather high particularly in the inner area. I'm mentioning this only because many people end up seeking revisionary surgery because their creases are set too high. Regardless, hope your surgery gives you the results you're seeking.


----------



## snowcup

I returned from Seoul and am back home still bruised but thankful that my surgery went well. In my case, I really need to wait at least a month to know (most docs say 1-3 months) since eye muscle issues can be hard to predict. But it looks better already, which is a great relief. 

I had my procedure at IOU. Like Juicy, Dr. Kang told me beforehand that there might be a slight chance I would need a 2nd surgery a few days after my surgery to correct my issue. It was the first time I'd heard that it was possible to have two procedures in such close proximity. However, it turned out that I didn't need to have an additional surgery, and he checked my status every day to make sure.

I'd like to thank all the forumers who shared their experiences on this thread. Word of mouth is so powerful and yet I really needed to see it for myself to make such an important decision (or even wait if I wasn't sure). After all, another person's results isn't a guarantee of your own results. I'm so glad I visited all of the clinics I was interested in (IOU, BIO, Teuim, Eyemagic and Dr. Ahn), which ultimately helped me to make the right decision for myself.


----------



## Deepeyes

snowcup said:


> I returned from Seoul and am back home still bruised but thankful that my surgery went well. At least so far.  In my case, I really need to wait at least a month to know (most docs say 1-3 months) since eye muscle issues can be hard to predict. But it looks better already, which is a great relief.
> 
> I had my procedure at IOU. Like Juicy, Dr. Kang told me beforehand that there might be a slight chance I would need a 2nd surgery a few days after my surgery to correct my issue. It was the first time I'd heard that it was possible to have two procedures in such close proximity. However, it turned out that I didn't need to have an additional surgery, and he checked my status every day to make sure.
> 
> I'm very thankful to all the forumers who shared their experiences on this thread. Word of mouth is so powerful and yet I really needed to see it for myself to make such an important decision (or even wait if I wasn't sure). After all, another person's results isn't a guarantee of your own results. I'm so glad I visited all of the clinics I was interested in (IOU, BIO, Teuim, Eyemagic and Dr. Ahn), which ultimately helped me to make the right decision for myself.


 
Hi Snowcup,

Welcome back and thanks for your post! So glad to hear that you went to IOU, another good testimony for Dr Kang. Hope your eye will heal really well. 

I read before after eyelid surgery, you can do revision immediately within the next 2 weeks, as the tissues are rather soft and delicate during that time frame, or after 6 months when all tissues are more or less healed. Thankfully you didn't have to go through another round of surgery.

All the best to your surgery recovery and thanks again for sharing with us your experience. 

P.S.: Is it convenient to share the cost you paid for this surgery?


----------



## eye

cherryzz said:


> it looks a little deep and sausagy(just a little bit)
> it also seems like your double lid looks darker than the other area.
> your eyelashes are turning upwards, which makes the pink area(inner part) exposed and this makes your eyes look rounder.
> this is probably caused by the fixation done on your lids. it can be fixed i guess.
> 
> wait for another 2 months to see the final result. sometimes that few months does make a difference.


Have you heard any good or bad review about Dr. Lee at Eye Magic?  I sent him an email and he replied saying that he is saying that "[FONT=&quot]he made " Correction of expression of eyes" first in Korea, correction of expression of eyes is advanced blepharoplasty and famous in Korea.[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]He has a lot of experience of revisional blepharoplasty".  
[/FONT]


Also any review on Dr. Kwon at Teuim?


Out of Dr. Lee at EyeMagic, Dr. Kwon at Teuim, Dr. Cho at BIO, and Dr. Kang at IOU, which doctor has the most experience in double eyelid revision?  Which one is more reputable? 

Thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## snowcup

I paid about the same as the last person who reviewed IOU. Curiously, BIO and Teuim gave me a much lower quote at more than 1 million less, which is the opposite experience from what others had recently. Eyemagic was the highest. I got the impression that Dr. Kang heard from some recent patients of the high quotes that other clinics were asking and maybe he started slightly raising his prices. But maybe the other clinics offered better quotes to me this time since they lost those patients? 

Based on this thread, IOU is more expensive than most clinics. Plus, you have to factor in air fare and accommodations, which is another added cost. However, the costs are based on what you need to have done. And Dr. Kang does specialize specifically in revisionary eye surgery.


----------



## snowcup

A few things that weren't mentioned in other reviews. 

Most of the swelling went down pretty quickly, like in a few days. However, I did take Sinnech, bromelain, and vitamin C before and after and took other medication and shots at the clinic. I still have some slight swelling, but it's moderate. This is really different from my primary surgery. 

Boy, I was really bruised! Literally my eyes resembled a panda the first day and then the bruising lightened up to a violet-pink color and remained. As it's slowly decreasing, I'm thinking it will last 3-4 weeks. Be prepared. 

Fat grafting isn't necessary to lower the eyelids with the non-excision method. I ended up having it, but not everyone needs it. 

You can't see the former crease line at all with the non-excision. It's kind of amazing. The bruising there is slowly dissipating and the first day post-op I could make out a faint hair-line scratch that has disappeared altogether. 

There is a giant Hello Kitty on the ceiling in the operating suite. And the hallucinogen that you're given during part of the surgery makes you feel very zen. I saw beautiful colors and felt at one with the universe.  

The dreamy state was of short duration, however, as I needed to participate for part of the surgery. I had to open and close my eyes several times so Dr. Kang could adjust the eye muscles on both eyes to match the height. I was supine for most of the surgery, but I also needed to be upright to be fully checked for the balance. When the adjustments were made, I could feel this part of surgery and there was pain. Ouch! My surgery was about 2.5 hours. 

Upbeat Korean pop music was playing throughout my operation, which made me feel vaguely like a female star in a K-drama. Or maybe that was the hallucinogen at work.  :giggles:

Like another forumer, I was dripping blood afterwards. I'm not particularly squeamish so it didn't bother me.

There were a lot of differences in the swelling between the left and right eye in the first week. And in different places. Fortunately, it started to even out after the first week. 

Everyone at the IOU clinic is really welcoming and warm, from Dr. Kang to the nurses and reception desk. I saw them every day, and I was sad to say goodbye. The clinic's name, IOU, is apparently an abbreviation for "I lOve yoU."


----------



## itsumobaby

snowcup said:


> A few things that weren't mentioned in other reviews.
> 
> Most of the swelling went down pretty quickly, like in a few days. However, I did take Sinnech, bromelain, and vitamin C before and after and took other medication and shots at the clinic. I still have some slight swelling, but it's moderate. This is really different from my primary surgery.
> 
> Boy, I was really bruised! Literally my eyes resembled a panda the first day and then the bruising lightened up to a violet-pink color and remained. As it's slowly decreasing, I'm thinking it will last 3-4 weeks. Be prepared.
> 
> Fat grafting isn't necessary to lower the eyelids with the non-excision method. I ended up having it, but not everyone needs it.
> 
> You can't see the former crease line at all with the non-excision. It's kind of amazing. The bruising there is slowly dissipating and the first day post-op I could make out a faint hair-line scratch that has disappeared altogether.
> 
> There is a giant Hello Kitty on the ceiling in the operating suite. And the hallucinogen that you're given during part of the surgery makes you feel very zen. I saw beautiful colors and felt at one with the universe.
> 
> The dreamy state was of short duration, however, as I needed to participate for part of the surgery. I had to open and close my eyes several times so Dr. Kang could adjust the eye muscles on both eyes to match the height. I was supine for most of the surgery, but I also needed to be upright to be fully checked for the balance. When the adjustments were made, I could feel this part of surgery and there was pain. Ouch! My surgery was about 2.5 hours.
> 
> Upbeat Korean pop music was playing throughout my operation, which made me feel vaguely like a female star in a K-drama. Or maybe that was the hallucinogen at work.  :giggles:
> 
> Like another forumer, I was dripping blood afterwards. I'm not particularly squeamish so it didn't bother me.
> 
> There were a lot of differences in the swelling between the left and right eye in the first week. And in different places. Fortunately, it started to even out after the first week.
> 
> Everyone at the IOU clinic is really welcoming and warm, from Dr. Kang to the nurses and reception desk. I saw them every day, and I was sad to say goodbye. The clinic's name, IOU, is apparently an abbreviation for "I lOve yoU."



Thank you so much for sharing I am planning to go to IOU for revision in JUne after having consultation with dr kang last month


----------



## celyen

I must be blind, but i can't find IOU clinc's email address. Is it possible to have an online consultation with them?


----------



## Deepeyes

IOU 's email is kcu.36.5@hanmail.com

Question: Does anybody know if Dr Kang is using incisional or partial incision technique? 

Also, do we need to bring translator to dr Kang 's clinic? Can simply rely on ms Lee to clarify all technical terms? 

Thanks!


----------



## Deepeyes

Sorry... It is kcu36.5@hanmail.net


----------



## lovergirly

Does Dr. Kang (IOU) charge for consultation? If so, how much?


----------



## cherryzz

eye said:


> Have you heard any good or bad review about Dr. Lee at Eye Magic?  I sent him an email and he replied saying that he is saying that "[FONT=&quot]he made " Correction of expression of eyes" first in Korea, correction of expression of eyes is advanced blepharoplasty and famous in Korea.[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]He has a lot of experience of revisional blepharoplasty".
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Also any review on Dr. Kwon at Teuim?
> 
> 
> Out of Dr. Lee at EyeMagic, Dr. Kwon at Teuim, Dr. Cho at BIO, and Dr. Kang at IOU, which doctor has the most experience in double eyelid revision?  Which one is more reputable?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information!


hi, hmm..im not sure whats [FONT=&quot]"Correction of expression of eyes"
i think eyemagic does non -excisional method like dr.kang. im not so sure..
actually i've not read a single review about eyemagic but i heard its famous among the locals (2 koreans told me that) 
 i've seen some of their ba pics and it looks good too.

for teiumps, dr.kwon only does excisional method. if you have enough skin and fats, i guess he'd be a good choice.

you asked which doctor has most experience, i think it depends on the method. dr.kang's clinic is quite new and he does the "rare method" which is the non excisional method. dr.kwon seems older so i guess he practiced eyelid surgery longer than dr.kang..but their technique is different so it depends on the technique you want.

sometimes i wonder, why most korean doctors dont practice non excisional method? is dr.kang really skilled in what he does or is non excisional just a temporary method? 


[/FONT]


----------



## cherryzz

lovergirly said:


> Does Dr. Kang (IOU) charge for consultation? If so, how much?


i dont think he charge for consultation.


----------



## cherryzz

celyen said:


> I must be blind, but i can't find IOU clinc's email address. Is it possible to have an online consultation with them?


yup you can consult him online. but it wont be anything detail. send him your photos.=)


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> hi, hmm..im not sure whats [FONT=&quot]"Correction of expression of eyes"
> i think eyemagic does non -excisional method like dr.kang. im not so sure..
> actually i've not read a single review about eyemagic but i heard its famous among the locals (2 koreans told me that)
> i've seen some of their ba pics and it looks good too.
> 
> for teiumps, dr.kwon only does excisional method. if you have enough skin and fats, i guess he'd be a good choice.
> 
> you asked which doctor has most experience, i think it depends on the method. dr.kang's clinic is quite new and he does the "rare method" which is the non excisional method. dr.kwon seems older so i guess he practiced eyelid surgery longer than dr.kang..but their technique is different so it depends on the technique you want.
> 
> sometimes i wonder, why most korean doctors dont practice non excisional method? is dr.kang really skilled in what he does or is non excisional just a temporary method?
> 
> 
> [/FONT]



May i ask if non-excisional is the same as non-incisional? So confused by all these term. I heard for non incisional, the eyelid fold will become loose in no time.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> IOU 's email is kcu.36.5@hanmail.com
> 
> Question: Does anybody know if Dr Kang is using incisional or partial incision technique?
> 
> Also, do we need to bring translator to dr Kang 's clinic? Can simply rely on ms Lee to clarify all technical terms?
> 
> Thanks!


i think, for a revision its kinda difficult to do partial incision so i think most likely it would be full incisional.

are you going to converse in english? dr.kang can understand simple english. if you have lots of question, i think it'd better to hire a translator because the dermatologist's english is pretty limited. (i guess that's Ms Lee)


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> i think, for a revision its kinda difficult to do partial incision so i think most likely it would be full incisional.
> 
> are you going to converse in english? dr.kang can understand simple english. if you have lots of question, i think it'd better to hire a translator because the dermatologist's english is pretty limited. (i guess that's Ms Lee)



I speak very simple Koreans but don think can handle those technical terms. I want very natural crease that is flat looking and not deep type, full incisional is difficult to achieve that look isn't it? So headache...  

I have a translator, just wondering if the rest who had consulted or did surgery at IOU were able to pass thru without one..


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> I speak very simple Koreans but don think can handle those technical terms. I want very natural crease that is flat looking and not deep type, full incisional is difficult to achieve that look isn't it? So headache...
> 
> I have a translator, just wondering if the rest who had consulted or did surgery at IOU were able to pass thru without one..


not necessarily full incision will make deep double fold
quite a few went for surgery without a translator.


----------



## cherryzz

just a reminder to eveyrone. not all reviews about dr.kang are positive,  a girl had her surgery with dr.kang and she was happy with the result but after a year she complained about it. she didnt explain in details thou but she was quite upset with the result.
anyway thats the only bad review i've read=)


----------



## TwiNnie

I hope to undergo surgery at iou.
To tell the truth, I chose this clinic because having western eyes, at the beginning I did not have many other choices.
But reading around the reviews, writing to various clinics and then subsequently to dr. Kang, I am convinced that it's the best choice for me, and I can't wait to have the surgery!!!


----------



## snowcup

Deepeyes said:


> May i ask if non-excisional is the same as non-incisional? So confused by all these term. I heard for non incisional, the eyelid fold will become loose in no time.



The non-excision method that I mentioned earlier is a fairly new method of lowering creases without excising (cutting away) skin. The traditional method to lower creases is to cut out the existing crease, which is effective if you have enough skin. But some people, after their primary surgery, don't have enough skin so that's when the non-excision method is helpful. This method is incisional, which means a cut is made into the skin, but no skin is later removed. 

Non-incisional just means it doesn't involve an open cut into the skin. Non-incisional eyelid surgery is usually reserved for primary surgery and can eventually loosen and fade away later.  But it can work for people with thin eyelids (who haven't had surgery before) and looks natural with super short recovery.


----------



## eye

cherryzz said:


> hi, hmm..im not sure whats [FONT=&quot]"Correction of expression of eyes"
> i think eyemagic does non -excisional method like dr.kang. im not so sure..
> actually i've not read a single review about eyemagic but i heard its famous among the locals (2 koreans told me that)
> i've seen some of their ba pics and it looks good too.
> 
> for teiumps, dr.kwon only does excisional method. if you have enough skin and fats, i guess he'd be a good choice.
> 
> you asked which doctor has most experience, i think it depends on the method. dr.kang's clinic is quite new and he does the "rare method" which is the non excisional method. dr.kwon seems older so i guess he practiced eyelid surgery longer than dr.kang..but their technique is different so it depends on the technique you want.
> 
> sometimes i wonder, why most korean doctors dont practice non excisional method? is dr.kang really skilled in what he does or is non excisional just a temporary method?
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


Thanks so much for your response.  That is very helpful.  
I sent email to Dr. Kang at IOU and his response is he could only make 50% improvement on my eyes with deep cut and high fold, while all the other doctors says he could fix it all.  I am kind of concerned about his response.  That's why i am wondering about the experience of the other doctors.  Dr. Lee at Eyemagic seems very thorough and answered all my questions carefully.  
If anyone heard of any feedback about Dr. Lee at Eyemagic, please share.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowcup

From my visits to IOU, BIO, Teuim and Eyemagic, I thought all of the clinics have their own strengths when matched with the right patient. They all seem reputable. Teuim probably deals more with primary cases than revisions in this group. 

Dr. Cho has the most experience. Dr. Kang and Dr. Kwon both have ten years in eye surgery. Dr. Lee is somewhere in between. 

Compared to US doctors, Korean doctors have much more experience with the kind of issues for revisionary surgery in Asian eyelids. A surgeon in the US only has a limited number of Asian patients, and even fewer cases of revisions. I would estimate ten years surgical experience in Korea is exponentially higher when you factor in the number of patients and the range of issues.


----------



## Vinna

snowcup said:


> From my visits to IOU, BIO, Teuim and Eyemagic, I thought all of the clinics have their own strengths when matched with the right patient. They all seem reputable. Teuim probably deals more with primary cases than revisions in this group.
> 
> Dr. Cho has the most experience. Dr. Kang and Dr. Kwon both have ten years in eye surgery. Dr. Lee is somewhere in between.
> 
> Compared to US doctors, Korean doctors have much more experience with the kind of issues for revisionary surgery in Asian eyelids. A surgeon in the US only has a limited number of Asian patients, and even fewer cases of revisions. I would estimate ten years surgical experience in Korea is exponentially higher when you factor in the number of patients and the range of issues.



Thank you Snowcup with all the details! It's important to know.


----------



## Vinna

cherryzz said:


> not necessarily full incision will make deep double fold
> quite a few went for surgery without a translator.



It depends wich PS you consult, because this Makeup Artist (her name is Rae) have a full incision with Dr.Peter Newen and is very natural and so pretty!!! She share her amazing story about her surgery on her blog!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF_mNTMrf9w


----------



## Vinna

If I knew in the beginning Dr. Peter Newen for my primary Asian eyelid, I would never end up with a revision!


----------



## Vinna

itsumobaby said:


> When are you going back to Korea to do the revisional surgery?



Hi Itsumobaby, I will be to Korea in the end of July, August 2013... It will be my first time and hope I will found a great PS for my revision.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just a reminder.  Promoting or transacting business is not allowed here.  Thank you.


----------



## eye

snowcup said:


> From my visits to IOU, BIO, Teuim and Eyemagic, I thought all of the clinics have their own strengths when matched with the right patient. They all seem reputable. Teuim probably deals more with primary cases than revisions in this group.
> 
> Dr. Cho has the most experience. Dr. Kang and Dr. Kwon both have ten years in eye surgery. Dr. Lee is somewhere in between.
> 
> Compared to US doctors, Korean doctors have much more experience with the kind of issues for revisionary surgery in Asian eyelids. A surgeon in the US only has a limited number of Asian patients, and even fewer cases of revisions. I would estimate ten years surgical experience in Korea is exponentially higher when you factor in the number of patients and the range of issues.


Hi Snowcup, thanks for sharing the information.  From your perspective, what do you think it is the strength of Dr. Cho and Dr. Lee at Eyemagic?


----------



## eye

snowcup said:


> From my visits to IOU, BIO, Teuim and Eyemagic, I thought all of the clinics have their own strengths when matched with the right patient. They all seem reputable. Teuim probably deals more with primary cases than revisions in this group.
> 
> Dr. Cho has the most experience. Dr. Kang and Dr. Kwon both have ten years in eye surgery. Dr. Lee is somewhere in between.
> 
> Compared to US doctors, Korean doctors have much more experience with the kind of issues for revisionary surgery in Asian eyelids. A surgeon in the US only has a limited number of Asian patients, and even fewer cases of revisions. I would estimate ten years surgical experience in Korea is exponentially higher when you factor in the number of patients and the range of issues.


Also can anyone recommend a good translator in Seoul who can speak English or Mandarin Chinese?


----------



## celyen

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry... It is kcu36.5@hanmail.net



Thanks 
I send an email 2 days ago and still haven't received any any answer


----------



## juicy88

snowcup said:


> A few things that weren't mentioned in other reviews.
> 
> Most of the swelling went down pretty quickly, like in a few days. However, I did take Sinnech, bromelain, and vitamin C before and after and took other medication and shots at the clinic. I still have some slight swelling, but it's moderate. This is really different from my primary surgery.
> 
> Boy, I was really bruised! Literally my eyes resembled a panda the first day and then the bruising lightened up to a violet-pink color and remained. As it's slowly decreasing, I'm thinking it will last 3-4 weeks. Be prepared.
> 
> Fat grafting isn't necessary to lower the eyelids with the non-excision method. I ended up having it, but not everyone needs it.
> 
> You can't see the former crease line at all with the non-excision. It's kind of amazing. The bruising there is slowly dissipating and the first day post-op I could make out a faint hair-line scratch that has disappeared altogether.
> 
> There is a giant Hello Kitty on the ceiling in the operating suite. And the hallucinogen that you're given during part of the surgery makes you feel very zen. I saw beautiful colors and felt at one with the universe.
> 
> The dreamy state was of short duration, however, as I needed to participate for part of the surgery. I had to open and close my eyes several times so Dr. Kang could adjust the eye muscles on both eyes to match the height. I was supine for most of the surgery, but I also needed to be upright to be fully checked for the balance. When the adjustments were made, I could feel this part of surgery and there was pain. Ouch! My surgery was about 2.5 hours.
> 
> Upbeat Korean pop music was playing throughout my operation, which made me feel vaguely like a female star in a K-drama. Or maybe that was the hallucinogen at work.  :giggles:
> 
> Like another forumer, I was dripping blood afterwards. I'm not particularly squeamish so it didn't bother me.
> 
> There were a lot of differences in the swelling between the left and right eye in the first week. And in different places. Fortunately, it started to even out after the first week.
> 
> Everyone at the IOU clinic is really welcoming and warm, from Dr. Kang to the nurses and reception desk. I saw them every day, and I was sad to say goodbye. The clinic's name, IOU, is apparently an abbreviation for "I lOve yoU."


After you mentioned it, I remember having the hallucination too! I think i was running around the colors haha.. Glad to hear your surgery went well !!


----------



## juicy88

celyen said:


> Thanks
> I send an email 2 days ago and still haven't received any any answer


Because Dr.Kang replies his emails personally.. it might take a while.. maybe wait 1-2 weeks


----------



## celyen

juicy88 said:


> Because Dr.Kang replies his emails personally.. it might take a while.. maybe wait 1-2 weeks


It's good to know  I only have to be patient now. 

Does someone had a revisional double eyelid surgery at *Teuim*? I like they B/A pictures and how they did answer my mail, but I don't find any review about this clinic.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Hey, i'm new here. Im looking for a good skills of Dr to revise my double eyelid. My eyelid become double lining (left eye) after revised by the same DR  

I'm upset now n worrying how can i find a good dr to revise again. As i know if after revise n revise it will become more worst if you find a wrong DR....

Did anyone revise double eyelid from JW Plastic Surgery Korea? PLS.....PLs...share here. Actually i saw JW website n others korea surgery websites, but i'm only keen on the result made by JW dr (hopefully the photos they put won't be fake one)

I really need more ppl share with me how their revision double eyelid at JW PS clinic, thansk alotssssssssssss.........appreciated.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Hopefully who hava done the surgery with sucessful result, pls share it here........We are very appreciated as YOU can help a lots of ppl have failed in surgeries.


----------



## JJ Lim82

CobaltBlu said:


> Just a reminder.  Promoting or transacting business is not allowed here.  Thank you.


 
Yeah...i fully support!!! Pls help each others n try to understand how ppl feeling now. Dont try to promoting if you nv surgery at those clinics. It's a surgery, anytime the face or body will damage because of your fault!!!

Promoting or want to look for other commission have many ways to do...But this is not a joke...is a beauty of men or women, everyone hope for it.

We appreciate who are willing to share their experience.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Vinna said:


> Hi Itsumobaby, I will be to Korea in the end of July, August 2013... It will be my first time and hope I will found a great PS for my revision.


 
Hey girl, pls share after your revision. Besides, may i know which clinics you decided to consult? Will you consult at JW Plastic Surgery? Pls dont misunderstanding, cause it was my 1st choice of clinic if i go to consult at Korea. But im quite worry as well, seem not much of forum reviews this clinic. I'm very X10000 if failed again. Even now Dr said i need to incision method if revise my double eyelid, im freaking scare!!! Cause my previous double eyelid was non-incisional method. I thought it's very simple n basic surgery, but how come the dr will failed to do it!!!


----------



## JJ Lim82

missliang said:


> Anybody in here going to korea this mid januari?I need a mate for share accomodation,I want redo my eyes at dr kang clinic


 

Hey Ms Liang, did you undergo you revision at Korea? mind to share?


----------



## JJ Lim82

Moona said:


> Hi Cherryzz & Juicy88, have you confirmed the date yet..im going for a DL revison too..


 

Hey Moona, i'm new in this forum. im looking for a good Dr to revise my double eyelid as well. Mind to discuss furthur? Pls email me : jlov3j_82@yahoo.com


----------



## Vinna

JJ Lim82 said:


> Hey girl, pls share after your revision. Besides, may i know which clinics you decided to consult? Will you consult at JW Plastic Surgery? Pls dont misunderstanding, cause it was my 1st choice of clinic if i go to consult at Korea. But im quite worry as well, seem not much of forum reviews this clinic. I'm very X10000 if failed again. Even now Dr said i need to incision method if revise my double eyelid, im freaking scare!!! Cause my previous double eyelid was non-incisional method. I thought it's very simple n basic surgery, but how come the dr will failed to do it!!!



Hi JJLim82! I will consult many Plastic Surgeons before doing my revision because I'm worried too!


----------



## Vinna

And yes I will share all the details when I will go to consultation with all of you! I sincerely want to help everyone who need a revision because is so hard to found a PS.


----------



## JJ Lim82

MsNovember said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been following this thread and I am finally going to Korea next month for my eyelid surgery! I am booked for mid feb and will be there til march 7th! Is anyone going around that time?
> 
> My story:
> I have had a long history of failed eyelid surgery and really really am praying this is the last time I have to go through the torture. My first failed attempt was in shanghai where I went for non incisional method. It was hideous (droopy, uneven) that I went back in 2 weeks to do incisional. The incisional was beautiful at first then 1 year later the crease became faded and my eyelid became droopy -- the classic signs of ptosis became more and more apparent. I started having to wear eyelid tape in order to not have to strain when I opened my eyes. Finally after 3 years I went to Taiwan for a revision. It was really my fault for not doing more research, the Taiwanese doctor was recommended by a relative who only went to him for botox etc. he botched my eyes even worse! The scar lines are deep and uneven, although he fixed the ptosis on my right eye, the left was still droopy and loose giving my eyes an asymmetric appearance. and he made my crease line extend way longer than the outer corner of my eye that for the first 6 months it was a really obvious red scar extending like winged eyeliner. It was a horrible experience, especially when right after he completed the job and I was still on the operating table I told him that the left eye didn't fold correctly, it felt wrong. Him and his wife assured me it's nothing and to give it a few days, completely ignoring my concern. Turns out I was right.
> 
> I wanted to wait and to let my eyes heal before i do my next revision. It's been 2 years and this time I am going to Korea and not settling for anything less. I cannot afford another botched eye job or complication. After all my research so far, the clinics I'm consulting:
> 
> Teuim
> IOU
> Banobagi
> 
> 
> I also want to do my nose tip plasty so I will consult with grand, dreams, JW, Cinderella.
> 
> Can somebody share their suggestions, input??
> Btw, should I do my nose first or my eyes? I also want to raise my nose bridge (part between your eyes where sunglasses sit on your nose).


 
Hey November,

Mind to email me: jlov3j_82@yahoo.com adn we can discuss about or share bout the revision. Im looking for a good Dr to revise my double eyelid as well. Anyway, now is only JW is on my 1st choice, photos they put on website is attract me, but not so many of photos. Seen here not many ppl comment about JW, i'm quite worry as well, cause i dont know it good or bad??? Cause Bk got bad n good reviews, Dr Kang is too expensive. Dr Cho also very expensive. Dr Kwon the result he put at website it not very attract me. OZ Dr Park the fees seem ok, but bad n good reviews as well. Haiz...my headache as well. Hope to get a good Dr soon. Now everyday when i look at my eyes, i really hate it.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Vinna said:


> Hi JJLim82! I will consult many Plastic Surgeons before doing my revision because I'm worried too!


 
Nowady it's quite hard to get a good dr??? Maybe not much of ppl need to revise the eyelid. im soooo.....unluckily cause i trust on that ppl who recommended me. Although the 2nd time i asked her whether i need to trust on that Dr again. She said not to worry, this Dr very good skill!!! Now.....the result is more worst. This kind of ppl only think how to make money or earn money frm others, i believe on God......something must return to her once day. Beside, where are you come from?


----------



## JJ Lim82

Vinna said:


> And yes I will share all the details when I will go to consultation with all of you! I sincerely want to help everyone who need a revision because is so hard to found a PS.


 
Really appreciated. Im also same, thought after the double eylid surgery, i can share with ppl who keen to do double eyelid or who want to become pretty. Because of that ppl who recommended me to that CHina Dr and i failed in surgery, now i shame to share anything bout surgery to my friends


----------



## JJ Lim82

juicy88 said:


> I had a series of jobs on my eyes :S ... My primary job really spoil my eyes.. and the other surgeries didn't help either and made it worst and worst.. and now I'm in my current state..
> I just want to get my eyes fixed and have my life start over.. Because I'm holding back so much because of my EYES! I'm only planning to go IOU now.. I want my lids lower significantly..! Planning to go 23rd March 2013.. Need to finalize my plan 1st before I make appointment with the doctor..


 
I got same feeling as you. Once we decided that clinic then nothing stop us only consult with that clinic. But as i research some forums, most of ppl advice try not only consult with one clinic when you are in korea. You should consult 3-4 clinics, at least you can listen 1st what Drs advice only you decided.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Jin77 said:


> Jorries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there~  I'm 5 wks post op and still a bit swollen.    When I asked Dr. Kang what size crease he thought I would look best in, his response was that it was something the patient should decide.  I brought in several pics of what I was looking for and he indicated that those pics were about 6.5 mm crease sizes.  He didn't try to convince me to get a smaller crease nor recommend a crease size when I asked him.  Anyways, I decided at the last minute that I wanted it to be smaller, like at 5.5 mm.
> 
> I think the pics that he has on his site show mainly mono-lid styles but I didn't get that style.  I'm pretty happy with my results and I just have to be patient until all the swelling is down.  I am still like 30% swollen so it's not easy to put eyeliner on.
> 
> Btw, I was thinking of getting my nose done at the same time but he didn't recommend it so I just got my revision surgery instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jin,
> 
> Mind to share your photos?
Click to expand...


----------



## JJ Lim82

susululu said:


> Hi Cherry,
> I booked my flight to korea fly from London on 9th june for eyelid revision.
> What is your plan ? I will be staying at my korean friend's home and she has recommended this clinic called Yonseijin in Sinsa-dong as few of her friends have used this clinic and had good results but they are not specialized in eyelid revisional surgery, so I cant make up my mind.
> Currently still checking out more info about these two clinics, if you have found more info about Dr Kang IOU...good or bad, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks Cherryn hope to hear from you


 
Hey girl, better consult atleast 3-4 clinics as you can. Since you're stay at your friends house, i think you should stay longer a bit, try to take your time to consult with their Drs who're specialst on revision. Most of ppl rush back cause the hotel fees in korea is very expensive. So better take your time if you're able. Hope to hear your good news.


----------



## JJ Lim82

juicy88 said:


> Hi! I'll be going much sooner than you ><! I'm going in March 22nd.
> 
> What research have you done so far? Honestly, for me not much ><!! I'm very nervous.
> 
> I;ve only decided to go for consultation with Dr.Kang but I'm planning to go for more. And I think you should definitely go to doctors that specialized in eyelid revisional surgery.
> 
> Please pm me and we shall discuss further?


 
Hey girl, if you really need more choices, pls help me try to consult at JW plastic surgery and share with me how the consultation 

Haiz...Actually i'm from Malaysia, our money currency is very low compare to others contry like Europe or Singapore. For for those who staying there, the money to surgery at korea is not a very big issue. example: 3000USd can revise double eyelid. WHich mean in Malaysia 3000usd is bout our money 10k just to revise the double eyelid @@"

For me it's super expensive...but i have no choice as well, cause in malaysia i believe no such of Drs are specialized in revisonal surgery.


----------



## JJ Lim82

harby said:


> hi hou are you
> 
> i plan to korea march 22
> 
> there are my korea friend &#65292;may be he can help us to find perfect hospital


 
I got a chinese friend who working n her b.f is korean. She got a friend done non incisional mehtod at one of the PS. And she said she is happy with the result. And she said one of her friend who did at I WANT PS (pls note this is just sharing, not a advice) has a good result. Anyway, the point is...........their are primary double eyelid. Most of us looking for a revisonal surgery >-<


----------



## JJ Lim82

snowcup said:


> If you search this thread under IOU, you will find his address. It may take several days before you get a reply. His office phone number is posted on this page and I was able to get through today. (Apparently the 0 before the 2 is not needed, but just the international code and country code before the 2 instead.) There is someone in the office who speaks English.
> 
> I am now confirmed with Teium and IOU so I will now book my flight and accommodations!


 
Hey girl, if you go to Korea, IF you got pass by JW PS, can you consult with JW PS on behalf of me, pls? Actually this clinic is my 1st choice, but....im still thinking cause surgery in korea is very expensive (im frm malaysia, due to the currency, our ringgit malaysia is very low) But i really hope someone can help...As i heard frm my friend said if you reach Apu-jeong most of the building are surgery clinics. So, if you got pass by...if you willing...pls help me to consult n see how the Dr. Thanks a lot...


----------



## JJ Lim82

Vinna said:


> Hello Itsumobaby, I'm so happy to hear about your story!!! Please I need to talk to you. I really need information about your surgery because I will go to Korea for my revision. Here my email: maylee-chung@live.com


 
Hey Vinna, just notice is you cause i i remmbr your email address. I been email to you n asked for the revision of eyelid. Do you remember? You did told me that you are going to consult at Dr John Lee. How is the conclusion? Will you go to Korea as well? Pls keep an update.


----------



## JJ Lim82

itsumobaby said:


> i had my eye done badly by migo clinic and i am in korea at the moment to do eye revision consultations by I.O.U, BIO, BK dr shin, dr ahn, MVP, EVE clinic, would you be interested in me sharing the info? are you planning to go to korea soon?


 
Hey there, are you went to consult at JW PS or OZ and IWANT PS clinics?


----------



## JJ Lim82

Jin77 said:


> My consultation experience with Dr. Cho at Bio (previously Bando Eye) was a waste of time.  He was arrogant, inconsiderate, and I didn't care if he had a good reputation or not, I would not go through with a revison surgery by someone who doesn't seem to care about a patient's concerns - or at least he wasn't with me.
> 
> I highly recommend Dr. Kang at IOU Clinic.  It is his own practice so he takes pride in his own work and a patient is not just a number to him.  My eyes are starting to look better and better each week since my revision surgery in December


 
I also heard some forum talk bads bout this clinic  But only heard ya... not 100% true.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Vinna said:


> Hi Vuitton80, I don't know about Korea too! You have to carefully research and take the time with the Plastic Surgeon when you go to appointment. Booked with 3 or 4 clinics before you decide doing the surgery. Post and share what are you looking for, I received a email from a girl who willing to be my translator when I go to Korea in August.


 
Why you need a translator? They charged you? If yes, better dont. Cause most of the surgery clinics nowadays they have their own clinics translator for english, chinese....etc available.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Vinna said:


> Hey Girls, I want to share a post in here! I'm scare now about Dr. Cho from Bio (Bando Eye), here the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...clinics-in-korea-474424-192.html#post22200099
> 
> You can see a girl who post her picture of her revision with Dr. Cho from Bio!
> 
> We have to be carefully searching for our revision!!! It's not easy...


 
OMG!!!it's too scary, dont know is true or not. But i have read some forum (chinese forum) ppl complaints bout him.


----------



## JJ Lim82

Thinkpink17 said:


> I wish more people who have had successful double eyelid revisions from Korea come back onto this thread and share their story/results.


 
Fully support!!!


----------



## JJ Lim82

Thinkpink17 said:


> Any good double eyelid revision Dr's that you recommend in Korea? Trying to plan which clinic's to visit for my revision.


 
Hey girl, can try to visit JW PS on behalf of me. Pls dont get me wrong, actually JW PS doesnt like Dr Kang (I saw Dr kang website, very specialized on revison double eyelid, but the result dont really what i want) Howevr, after i saw JW PS website for revision, is very attract me. But the photos of revision are not much, it's make me worry as well.


----------



## JJ Lim82

jjy said:


> Hi girls - I got my eyelid surgery done in korea about a month and a week ago. But already I can tell that the line is too high. I thought that 90% of the swelling goes down after about a month? Everyone keeps telling me to wait but I can already tell that this is not going to go down any more than this. I would want the fold to be at least HALF the size that it is - it just looks awful.
> 
> Who would you recommend for revision in Korea? And revision will be able to fix the problem right? Obviously you wouldnt know without a picture but I would really like to know that there is a possiblility for me to have surgery that will make this all better...feeling terrible and self conscious right now.


 
Hey girl, mind to share where you did your surgery? I can believe korea Dr skills is so poor just for a primary double eyelid *sad*


----------



## Deepeyes

JJ Lim82 said:


> Hey girl, if you go to Korea, IF you got pass by JW PS, can you consult with JW PS on behalf of me, pls? Actually this clinic is my 1st choice, but....im still thinking cause surgery in korea is very expensive (im frm malaysia, due to the currency, our ringgit malaysia is very low) But i really hope someone can help...As i heard frm my friend said if you reach Apu-jeong most of the building are surgery clinics. So, if you got pass by...if you willing...pls help me to consult n see how the Dr. Thanks a lot...



Hi hi,

Snowcup and Juicy88 are no longer in seoul. Think it would be best if u read thru all messages in this thread.. 

All the best!


----------



## itsumobaby

JJ Lim82 said:


> Hey girl, if you go to Korea, IF you got pass by JW PS, can you consult with JW PS on behalf of me, pls? Actually this clinic is my 1st choice, but....im still thinking cause surgery in korea is very expensive (im frm malaysia, due to the currency, our ringgit malaysia is very low) But i really hope someone can help...As i heard frm my friend said if you reach Apu-jeong most of the building are surgery clinics. So, if you got pass by...if you willing...pls help me to consult n see how the Dr. Thanks a lot...



Dont u think u will be asking a lot for people who don't know you to consult on behalf of you? Other thn that, it's not possible to consult with a doc on behalf someone


----------



## itsumobaby

JJ Lim82 said:


> Hey there, are you went to consult at JW PS or OZ and IWANT PS clinics?



I am sorry to be rude but I have to say I don't really understand your English, maybe u can communicate in another language?


----------



## JJ Lim82

Deepeyes said:


> Please help to see my photo.
> 
> Do you think i need revision for my deep eyelids?
> 
> My left eye is still swelling cos it's been only 3-4 months.


 
If can, dont try to revise the double eyelid cause i saw yours double eyelid line is quite balance. Just need to take time to let it looks normal n subside. If i have the cure like yours, i dont think i'll re-do again. My case, 1st dr did it with both double eyelid unbalance n revised by her again, and now become more worse...*sad*


----------



## JJ Lim82

Deepeyes said:


> Hi hi,
> 
> Snowcup and Juicy88 are no longer in seoul. Think it would be best if u read thru all messages in this thread..
> 
> All the best!


 

Hey Deepeyes, i'm so sorry cause i took almost 1-3 days to finish all the thread 
Beside, i'm not only read this forum, i got read other forums as much as i can. I'm quite worry if the revision is failed again


----------



## JJ Lim82

itsumobaby said:


> I am sorry to be rude but I have to say I don't really understand your English, maybe u can communicate in another language?


 
Hey there, i'm so sorry cause my English is not that good. Hope you don't be angry. I think most of ppls here are willing to share their experiences doesn't matter if my English is goods or bads. Between, i'm from Malaysia. The reason i asked to consult on behalf of me, which means just consult with that DR bout revisional of double eyelid and let me know whether that Drs are nice, good or has good experiences or not. I'm admire for those can go korea for revision. For me, because of money issue (currency exchange) i need to think twice n planning. 

Beside, i can communicate with other languages. Do you understand chinese? Mandarine? Cantonese? Hokkien? Malay? or Hok Chew?


----------



## Deepeyes

JJ Lim82 said:


> If can, dont try to revise the double eyelid cause i saw yours double eyelid line is quite balance. Just need to take time to let it looks normal n subside. If i have the cure like yours, i dont think i'll re-do again. My case, 1st dr did it with both double eyelid unbalance n revised by her again, and now become more worse...*sad*



Sorry to learn abt your condition. Guess you are very desperate and worried just like all of us here in this forum. 

Appreciate your advice. I used to have double eyelids and although I may seem to have the minor issue amongst all given my current crease height. I could not accept it as it looks too mark and unnatural and this makes without make up is impossible now which kind of defeat the purpose of doing the surgery to begin with. Everybody is telling me it will heal but I understand my skin n tissue is attached to the levator muscle now meaning depth won improve except for crease height during this crucial healing period.  

I guess what you meant was not asking people to represent you for consultation. Due to your budget issue, you are requesting any kind soul whoever is in Seoul to make a visit and consult with JW and in terms provide that feedback to you. However because you have not read all messages, I had recommended you to read thru to avoid all these unnecessary miscommunication. Having said this, it could be difficult like what itemosubaby mentioned. Everybody here has different perceptions and opinions of which clinic and dr to consult and each situations could be different. Revision eyelid surgery is so important and nobody would want to bear that consequence of recommending a clinic and dr in this manner. 

Wishing you the best of luck in searching for a good dr and may all of us here be blessed with good revisions and looking fantastic again, one day!


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry to learn abt your condition. Guess you are very desperate and worried just like all of us here in this forum.
> 
> Appreciate your advice. I used to have double eyelids and although I may seem to have the minor issue amongst all given my current crease height. I could not accept it as it looks too mark and unnatural and this makes without make up is impossible now which kind of defeat the purpose of doing the surgery to begin with. Everybody is telling me it will heal but I understand my skin n tissue is attached to the levator muscle now meaning depth won improve except for crease height during this crucial healing period.
> 
> I guess what you meant was not asking people to represent you for consultation. Due to your budget issue, you are requesting any kind soul whoever is in Seoul to make a visit and consult with JW and in terms provide that feedback to you. However because you have not read all messages, I had recommended you to read thru to avoid all these unnecessary miscommunication. Having said this, it could be difficult like what itemosubaby mentioned. Everybody here has different perceptions and opinions of which clinic and dr to consult and each situations could be different. Revision eyelid surgery is so important and nobody would want to bear that consequence of recommending a clinic and dr in this manner.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck in searching for a good dr and may all of us here be blessed with good revisions and looking fantastic again, one day!



Your message makes me so emotional... I cry when I read it. You are so kind to new Purse Forum people.  Is not easy because we feel so lonely with our bad surgery. Thank you very much to helping does who are so desperate to get back our beauty and we all want to be happy again with our life.


----------



## Deepeyes

Vinna said:


> Your message makes me so emotional... I cry when I read it. You are so kind to new Purse Forum people.  Is not easy because we feel so lonely with our bad surgery. Thank you very much to helping does who are so desperate to get back our beauty and we all want to be happy again with our life.



Thanks my dear.. We are all in the same boat..


----------



## Qstar

SassyChic09 said:


> Worries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banobagi price for revision eyelid
> Waa, dear members I think banobagi is overcharging they quoted me 3.5k sing dollar for lowering eyelid.
> 
> Wow that much? Maybe with a revision and epic or something. I'm planning to go to banobagi this Fall and they quote me for for a revision $1800. If I want the epic too then it is about another $1000-$1500. For the revision at BK Clinic cost even more. They quote at least double the first double eyelids price. There is only one doctor that does the double eyelids revision at banobagi. He is the only one that specialize in it. I like it better than other place. Some other claces doesn't even want to let u know which doctor is good for u until u get the consultation. Hope this help u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm reading this thread in 2013. A little late but thinking about having revisional eyelid surgery as well, did mine in Canada and crease is slightly too big for my liking... did u end up getting UR surgery done? If so, which clinic in Korea and how U like it?
> 
> Appreciate any info!! THANKS!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Qstar

Hi, I'm currently looking for a good eyelid revision Doc in Korea and came across your thread. I'm really glad you got your eyes fixed cause now.... I feel like I want to have mine revised as well and it's bothering me cause I hate it....

If you could please give me more details about your experience.. or maybe some before/after pix... that would be awesome!

I'm new to this thread so not sure how to msg privately to give U my email.

Please help!
Thanks!


Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery. I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems. In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results. I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids. Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision. I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries. Not all doctors could do revisions well. I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues". He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick". He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision. He could pretty much only lower my folds. Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors. His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction. The issue here is that I do not have ptosis. I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes. I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems. I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created. Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list. His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions. You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only. He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works. He is the most expensive though. However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems. Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all. Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix. I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions. It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed. I am HAPPY about my results so far. I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states. I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions. The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you. I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul. However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help. We need to help each other.


----------



## Aethereality

> does anyone live in around Toronto ?? i heard about Dr. Lawrence Tong  i'm trying get more info/reviews on his asian eyelid surgeries


I've done a bit of research on him (thinking about getting Asian blepharoplasty) and from what I've read, everyone who has gone to him was pretty much satisfied with the results. Granted there's some swelling during the recovery period, but it looks really natural.

Have you had a consultation with him yet? I'm curious as to how much the quote for the surgery is.


----------



## itsumobaby

Thinkpink17 said:


> Hi, I have been a silent reader for some time.
> I had Double eyelid, ptosis, and epi surgery from Dr. Kenneth Kim in L.A. Long story short... he botched my eyes and im in need of a major revision.
> This has been the most depressing time for me to experience during this ~10 month healing period. Dr. Kim has a very bad attitude and I refuse to do my free revision surgery with him. He is only out for your money and I have had contact with others who he did a botched up job on. Stay away from him.
> 
> After many many months of reading comments on soompi, purseforum, researching and contacting members I have decided to go to Dr. Chung (Eve Plastic Surgery) for my epi reversal quoted about ~$1354 and still figuring out my double eyelid surgeon for I am still waiting for replies, but its looking like #1 Dr. Kang from (IOU) since he is known for lowering eyelids and having high sucess rates. Also having consultations with Dr. Cho (BIO) and Dr. Joung (Banobagi). I feel like my eyes are impossible to fix and Korea is my only option.
> 
> Its looking like I will fly to Korea on April 22, 2013-June 24, 2013. I have to stay in Korea for 2 months because the epi reversal and double eyelid revision CANNOT be done together. Dr. Chung said min 1 month healing after epi reversal to do revision dbl eyelid surgery (he normally does double eyelid revision after 2 months because it does slightly pull on your epi area). I cant wait till I can have even, normal feeling, natural looking eyes again. This whole process has been a journey for me and I hope it only goes up from here
> 
> Good luck to all


HI i will be going to Korea in early June again for my revision surgery with DR kang IOU clinic, have you decided which doc to go with for the revision eye lid surgery?


----------



## Thiefcat

snowcup said:


> I paid about the same as the last person who reviewed IOU. Curiously, BIO and Teuim gave me a much lower quote at more than 1 million less, which is the opposite experience from what others had recently. Eyemagic was the highest. I got the impression that Dr. Kang heard from some recent patients of the high quotes that other clinics were asking and maybe he started slightly raising his prices. But maybe the other clinics offered better quotes to me this time since they lost those patients?
> 
> Based on this thread, IOU is more expensive than most clinics. Plus, you have to factor in air fare and accommodations, which is another added cost. However, the costs are based on what you need to have done. And Dr. Kang does specialize specifically in revisionary eye surgery.



wow ..IOU is so expensive! Must be a typical korean doctor who charged korean cheap cheap and foreigner high high.. Definitely will cross out this clinic


----------



## snowcup

Thiefcat, didn't you have eyelid surgery at Teuim a few months ago? 

Revisional surgery is generally more expensive than primary surgery. A couple of other forumers indicated Teium and BIO quoted higher estimates to them than IOU so I'm not exactly sure. It probably depends on all of the specific procedures that are needed and discussed. 

It's definitely worthwhile to consult with all of the clinics before making a final decision, not just for the estimates but more importantly so you'll have a better understanding of your specific situation and what each clinic can do. Ultimately, you have to balance the cost factor with choosing the right surgeon for your needs.


----------



## eye

kianpark17 said:


> add me to the list!!! I'm planning to go for consultations on March 15-22!!!!!!


Hi, there should be several of you that have done surgery at Korea by now.  Could you share your experience with the doctors and clinic?  It would be greatly appreciated.  God blessing.


----------



## lovergirly

hi,
if one has "slight" ptosis, do you think it is necessary to get ptosis correction when going for revisional double eyelid surgery? 

it is "slight" according to the doctor but i don't see any drooping to be honest - what do you guys think?


and i'm thinking of going to dr. kwon - teuimps .... has anyone gone to him for revision?? if so, can you give me details, pls? thanks


----------



## celyen

Hello, 
Is there some person who have undergone surgery with IOU's dr Kang send me some B/A pictures. 
I'm thinking to have my surgery with him, but when i look at his website, the B/A pictures aren't in my taste. I often think before is better than after. 
Actually i'm considering only him because only dr Kang and dr Kwon from bio saw i had a problem with upturned eyelashes. But dr Kwon has quoted me 4millions for revision and 8millions if i also want ptosis correction (wich is needed according to them) Dr kang quoted 5-6millions.


----------



## mldaven

In my opinion, there are plenty of great doctors in Korea who will do awesome jobs if this is your first time eyelid surgery but not many doctors can be great at revision eyelid surgery. So, please be very careful of choosing a revision surgeon. I had my revision eyelid surgery with Dr. Kang from IOU a little over year ago and I am very grateful for him giving me a normal life back. I totally trust his skill as a great surgeon. Good luck to you all !


----------



## mldaven

itsumobaby said:


> HI i will be going to Korea in early June again for my revision surgery with DR kang IOU clinic, have you decided which doc to go with for the revision eye lid surgery?



Good luck with your revision surgery. Dr. Kang did a revision on my eyes  a little over year ago and I am very happy with his work.


----------



## mldaven

Thinkpink17 said:


> My problem is pretty bad...
> 
> Over cut epi on my right eye (so now I need an epi reversal), High crease where I form a sausage lid on both eyes, my left eye is not even attatched to the levator muscle, my ptosis is overly corrected (so pryed that about 98% of eyeball is exposed), the middle part of my eye is too "spiked" that it looks so funny. Omgoshhhh I really hope I can find someone to fix me up. Im getting the epi reversal done first when I go to Korea... then I have to wait and heal for 1.5 months then fix my double eyelid/ptosis problem. So total of 2 months being in Korea...



I really hope you could have a successful revision with Dr. Kang in Korea and improve your eyelids significantly, so that you can move on with your life. I feel so sorry for what has happened to you. I've been in your shoes and feel your pain. My first eyelid surgery doctor was the same as yours. I was left with a very unsatisfactory outcome like overcorrected ptosis, very asymetrical creases and high folds. Dr.Kang improved my eyelids significantly and I no longer cry from eyelids. Good luck to you!
I do not come to this thread any more after a successful revision. I used to live with this thread. How funny is that


----------



## cherryzz

mldaven said:


> In my opinion, there are plenty of great doctors in Korea who will do awesome jobs if this is your first time eyelid surgery but not many doctors can be great at revision eyelid surgery. So, please be very careful of choosing a revision surgeon. I had my revision eyelid surgery with Dr. Kang from IOU a little over year ago and I am very grateful for him giving me a normal life back. I totally trust his skill as a great surgeon. Good luck to you all !


its really great that you came back and gave another review after a year! thank you! =)
can i know if the grafted fats are still there after a year? cause according to dr.kang he said 80-90 percent will stay for good after 3 months.

Also, was your lid parallel before surgery?

thanks! =)


----------



## itsumobaby

mldaven said:


> Good luck with your revision surgery. Dr. Kang did a revision on my eyes  a little over year ago and I am very happy with his work.



May I be incredibly rude and ask you for your email so I can ask some infos about dr kang?
I will really appreciate it!!!


----------



## juicy88

mldaven said:


> I really hope you could have a successful revision with Dr. Kang in Korea and improve your eyelids significantly, so that you can move on with your life. I feel so sorry for what has happened to you. I've been in your shoes and feel your pain. My first eyelid surgery doctor was the same as yours. I was left with a very unsatisfactory outcome like overcorrected ptosis, very asymetrical creases and high folds. Dr.Kang improved my eyelids significantly and I no longer cry from eyelids. Good luck to you!
> I do not come to this thread any more after a successful revision. I used to live with this thread. How funny is that


I'm happy to see your reply and that you are still satisfied with your result  ! I had the same procedures operated by Dr.Kang too in March this year but I had scar revision as well. I would like to check with you on your healing progress if you don't mind! my email is jamiechew@naver.com

Now i'm 2-months plus post op and my more severe eye is still pretty swollen and the crease still look fresh. I'm not sure if I'm a slow healer. But Dr.Kang did say my case was severe which will take (much) longer to heal.


----------



## cherryzz

a forum member recently just updated me with her eye revision which she did at eyemagic 8 months ago. up till now she's still unable to fully shut her eyes and she has been facing dry eyes problem and blurry vision. dr.lee blows her off and says he has other patient to take care of.  thats just so irresponsible!

i'm writing this to give everyone a heads up!


----------



## itsumobaby

cherryzz said:


> a forum member recently just updated me with her eye revision which she did at eyemagic 8 months ago. up till now she's still unable to fully shut her eyes and she has been facing dry eyes problem and blurry vision. dr.lee blows her off and says he has other patient to take care of.  thats just so irresponsible!
> 
> i'm writing this to give everyone a heads up!



Thx for the heads up, very kind of you


----------



## Jin77

Hello all,

I am now over 5 months post op after my double eyelid revision surgery and I think I am pretty much healed. I know how you all are feeling because I was very unhappy with my eyes for years because they were so round and big. This forum gave me the courage to go to Korea by myself and get the revision surgery to lower my creases. I am very happy with the results. 

My advice to you is to meet at least 2 doctors for consultations and go with your instinct. For me, although Dr. Cho may have been a lot older and more experienced, he did not have many before/after pictures of his revision surgeries when I visited his office for a consultation in December. And more importantly, his remark to me about why I wanted to make my eyes smaller if I lived in America and how I should fit right in because my eyes are big, knowing that it took a lot of effort to fly all the way to Korea. I knew that he wasn't the right doctor for me and there was no way I would get a revision surgery when he seemed so non-chalent and uncaring.

Dr. Kang had LOTS of revision surgery pics in his album at his office. He also showed me more picture examples of his patients from his computer as well. I also liked how he treated me, with respect and making accomodations for me by allowing me to have the surgery at 7 PM the next day after the consultation since my time in Korea was limited. I visited his office almost every day or every 2 days after the surgery for 2 weeks while I was there so that he could check up on my healing process. He is very caring and my experience with him has been great. I wish I would have known about him sooner!

I don't visit this thread much and will probably not do so for a while due to my schedule so if I don't respond to your messages, I am not ignoring you. I wish you guys all the best, and good luck to you all~


----------



## Jin77

juicy88 said:


> I'm happy to see your reply and that you are still satisfied with your result  ! I had the same procedures operated by Dr.Kang too in March this year but I had scar revision as well. I would like to check with you on your healing progress if you don't mind! my email is jamiechew@naver.com
> 
> Now i'm 2-months plus post op and my more severe eye is still pretty swollen and the crease still look fresh. I'm not sure if I'm a slow healer. But Dr.Kang did say my case was severe which will take (much) longer to heal.


 
Juicy88,

Hi, how are you? You and I corresponded via email before your surgery before.   I recommend using a gel called "Genteal" night time pm in your eyes before you sleep.  It will help with your dry eyes.   I will email you off site sometime later to catch up with you.


----------



## Deepeyes

Jin77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am now over 5 months post op after my double eyelid revision surgery and I think I am pretty much healed. I know how you all are feeling because I was very unhappy with my eyes for years because they were so round and big. This forum gave me the courage to go to Korea by myself and get the revision surgery to lower my creases. I am very happy with the results.
> 
> My advice to you is to meet at least 2 doctors for consultations and go with your instinct. For me, although Dr. Cho may have been a lot older and more experienced, he did not have many before/after pictures of his revision surgeries when I visited his office for a consultation in December. And more importantly, his remark to me about why I wanted to make my eyes smaller if I lived in America and how I should fit right in because my eyes are big, knowing that it took a lot of effort to fly all the way to Korea. I knew that he wasn't the right doctor for me and there was no way I would get a revision surgery when he seemed so non-chalent and uncaring.
> 
> Dr. Kang had LOTS of revision surgery pics in his album at his office. He also showed me more picture examples of his patients from his computer as well. I also liked how he treated me, with respect and making accomodations for me by allowing me to have the surgery at 7 PM the next day after the consultation since my time in Korea was limited. I visited his office almost every day or every 2 days after the surgery for 2 weeks while I was there so that he could check up on my healing process. He is very caring and my experience with him has been great. I wish I would have known about him sooner!
> 
> I don't visit this thread much and will probably not do so for a while due to my schedule so if I don't respond to your messages, I am not ignoring you. I wish you guys all the best, and good luck to you all~



Thank you so much for making time to post this. It is certainly thrilled to learn you are very happy other the results. Your valuable insight and contributions really helped many of us here. I saw your post at page 30 and it really provides a lot of info including dr Kang blog and photos. Take care and all the best to everything you do.


----------



## Deepeyes

Jin77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am now over 5 months post op after my double eyelid revision surgery and I think I am pretty much healed. I know how you all are feeling because I was very unhappy with my eyes for years because they were so round and big. This forum gave me the courage to go to Korea by myself and get the revision surgery to lower my creases. I am very happy with the results.
> 
> My advice to you is to meet at least 2 doctors for consultations and go with your instinct. For me, although Dr. Cho may have been a lot older and more experienced, he did not have many before/after pictures of his revision surgeries when I visited his office for a consultation in December. And more importantly, his remark to me about why I wanted to make my eyes smaller if I lived in America and how I should fit right in because my eyes are big, knowing that it took a lot of effort to fly all the way to Korea. I knew that he wasn't the right doctor for me and there was no way I would get a revision surgery when he seemed so non-chalent and uncaring.
> 
> Dr. Kang had LOTS of revision surgery pics in his album at his office. He also showed me more picture examples of his patients from his computer as well. I also liked how he treated me, with respect and making accomodations for me by allowing me to have the surgery at 7 PM the next day after the consultation since my time in Korea was limited. I visited his office almost every day or every 2 days after the surgery for 2 weeks while I was there so that he could check up on my healing process. He is very caring and my experience with him has been great. I wish I would have known about him sooner!
> 
> I don't visit this thread much and will probably not do so for a while due to my schedule so if I don't respond to your messages, I am not ignoring you. I wish you guys all the best, and good luck to you all~



Thank you so much for making time to post this. It is certainly thrilled to learn you are very happy with the results. Your valuable insight and contributions really helped many of us here. I saw your post at page 30 and it really provides a lot of info including dr Kang blog and photos. Take care and all the best to everything you do. You will be fondly remembered by us here!


----------



## mldaven

cherryzz said:


> its really great that you came back and gave another review after a year! thank you! =)
> can i know if the grafted fats are still there after a year? cause according to dr.kang he said 80-90 percent will stay for good after 3 months.
> 
> Also, was your lid parallel before surgery?
> 
> thanks! =)



Yes I think so. I say the grated fat stayed and my eyes look pretty much the same as a year ago. 

I do not think my eyelids were parallel before revision. I think it was close to tapered. Or at least that was what my first eyelid doctor was trying to do.


----------



## Deepeyes

mldaven said:


> Yes I think so. I say the grated fat stayed and my eyes look pretty much the same as a year ago.
> 
> I do not think my eyelids were parallel before revision. I think it was close to tapered. Or at least that was what my first eyelid doctor was trying to do.



Hi, 

Thanks for coming back here providing post results feedbacks.
Really appreciative!  You gave us a lots of confidence here and letting us see light at the end of tunnel. 

You did revision at 4 months after primary right?  
May I ask if u ate any Sinnech or Bromelain as you had mentioned swelling was very minimal


----------



## mldaven

Deepeyes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for coming back here providing post results feedbacks.
> Really appreciative!  You gave us a lots of confidence here and letting us see light at the end of tunnel.
> 
> You did revision at 4 months after primary right?
> May I ask if u ate any Sinnech or Bromelain as you had mentioned swelling was very minimal



Yes I did my revision at 4 months post-op from primary eyelid surgery. I took Sinecch during revision procedure and also used arnica cream for bruising. 
Good luck !


----------



## cherryzz

mldaven said:


> Yes I think so. I say the grated fat stayed and my eyes look pretty much the same as a year ago.
> 
> I do not think my eyelids were parallel before revision. I think it was close to tapered. Or at least that was what my first eyelid doctor was trying to do.


thanks for your reply =)
just wanna share some thoughts.
i realize you did ptosis correction too. so im thinking maybe ptosis correction could be the reason why your eyes looks plummer or maybe its fat grafting. or both.
anyway I hope your fats really lasted and will last forever =)


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> i had my eye done badly by migo clinic and i am in korea at the moment to do eye revision consultations by I.O.U, BIO, BK dr shin, dr ahn, MVP, EVE clinic, would you be interested in me sharing the info? are you planning to go to korea soon?



hi there,

can u please tell me the name of the doc who did ur eyes at migo clinic? i'm going there for consultation ><


----------



## lovergirly

hey guys ,
i'd really appreciate some advice...i'm currently thinking if i should get ptosis correction

here's a pic of my eyes - do you think i really need ptosis correction??


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> hi there,
> 
> can u please tell me the name of the doc who did ur eyes at migo clinic? i'm going there for consultation ><



There only one doc who do eyes, if u mention my name I m sure he will definately back off. He tried to hide from me last time when I went back to see him.


----------



## cherryzz

lovergirly said:


> hey guys ,
> i'd really appreciate some advice...i'm currently thinking if i should get ptosis correction
> 
> here's a pic of my eyes - do you think i really need ptosis correction??


hi, i dont think you need ptosis correction. it looks just fine to me.


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> There only one doc who do eyes, if u mention my name I m sure he will definately back off. He tried to hide from me last time when I went back to see him.



gah >< how terrible - so sorry to hear that he's avoiding u and not helping u fix the problem
i am definitely going to skip consultation 
thank u


----------



## lovergirly

cherryzz said:


> hi, i dont think you need ptosis correction. it looks just fine to me.



thank u, cherry ^^ i appreciate ur advice


----------



## Deepeyes

lovergirly said:


> hey guys ,
> i'd really appreciate some advice...i'm currently thinking if i should get ptosis correction
> 
> here's a pic of my eyes - do you think i really need ptosis correction??



You have big round eyes...you don need ptosis but your right eye is very slightly covered up.but it could be angle of photo taken.


----------



## Thinkpink17

I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.


----------



## Thinkpink17

If you're planning your trip to Korea with Dr. Kang he said a majority of dbl eyelid cases is 5 days for stitch removal. I will get my surgery on June 3 with him. Can't wait to have my surgery. As many may know I had a horrible experience with Dr. Kenneth Kim from California. I literally felt tortured during my operation cuz I could feel every cut and everything he was doing. He didn't give me anymore numbing medication when I was crying soooo bad while he was soing the operation. What a horrible man... Everything came out assymetrical and right when Dr. Kenneth Kim removed my stitches he told me I will need a revision. crazy right? DO NOT GO TO DR. KENNETH KIM at DREAM PLASTIC SURGERY. I have contacted many others with botched/triple eyelids. He put me through hell and I want to save others from going through the same thing.


----------



## juicy88

Thinkpink17 said:


> I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.


I agree 100% how you described Dr.Kang ^^ 95% is very high!Good luck! I'm sure you're in good hands


----------



## eye

juicy88 said:


> I agree 100% how you described Dr.Kang ^^ 95% is very high!Good luck! I'm sure you're in good hands


It seems Dr. Kang gets lots of good reviews from this forum.  Has anyone heard of any negative reviews on him?  I hope not, but just to double check? 

Also for eyelid review, has anyone heard about Cinderella, Designer clinic, or Dr Yang in Chungdam?  Please share your research or experience if you have heard about them.


----------



## eye

lovergirly said:


> hey guys ,
> i'd really appreciate some advice...i'm currently thinking if i should get ptosis correction
> 
> here's a pic of my eyes - do you think i really need ptosis correction??


Your eyes look pretty already and no need for a surgery in my opinion


----------



## eye

Jin77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am now over 5 months post op after my double eyelid revision surgery and I think I am pretty much healed. I know how you all are feeling because I was very unhappy with my eyes for years because they were so round and big. This forum gave me the courage to go to Korea by myself and get the revision surgery to lower my creases. I am very happy with the results.
> 
> My advice to you is to meet at least 2 doctors for consultations and go with your instinct. For me, although Dr. Cho may have been a lot older and more experienced, he did not have many before/after pictures of his revision surgeries when I visited his office for a consultation in December. And more importantly, his remark to me about why I wanted to make my eyes smaller if I lived in America and how I should fit right in because my eyes are big, knowing that it took a lot of effort to fly all the way to Korea. I knew that he wasn't the right doctor for me and there was no way I would get a revision surgery when he seemed so non-chalent and uncaring.
> 
> Dr. Kang had LOTS of revision surgery pics in his album at his office. He also showed me more picture examples of his patients from his computer as well. I also liked how he treated me, with respect and making accomodations for me by allowing me to have the surgery at 7 PM the next day after the consultation since my time in Korea was limited. I visited his office almost every day or every 2 days after the surgery for 2 weeks while I was there so that he could check up on my healing process. He is very caring and my experience with him has been great. I wish I would have known about him sooner!
> 
> I don't visit this thread much and will probably not do so for a while due to my schedule so if I don't respond to your messages, I am not ignoring you. I wish you guys all the best, and good luck to you all~


thanks so much for sharing your experience!  Best wishes to you!


----------



## Deepeyes

eye said:


> It seems Dr. Kang gets lots of good reviews from this forum.  Has anyone heard of any negative reviews on him?  I hope not, but just to double check?
> 
> Also for eyelid review, has anyone heard about Cinderella, Designer clinic, or Dr Yang in Chungdam?  Please share your research or experience if you have heard about them.



Have seen 2-3 negative reviews.. their creases ended up too low after full recovery. Then again crease height is by choice...dr kang would have shown all examples. .I guess though


----------



## Deepeyes

But IOU is expensive. .


----------



## cherryzz

eye said:


> It seems Dr. Kang gets lots of good reviews from this forum.  Has anyone heard of any negative reviews on him?  I hope not, but just to double check?
> 
> Also for eyelid review, has anyone heard about Cinderella, Designer clinic, or Dr Yang in Chungdam?  Please share your research or experience if you have heard about them.


yes. i have read one bad review. read below.
_
''Last year I did a review on *Dr. Kang from IOU *and gave him a very positive review.  However, my eyes have settled and I'm very unhappy with the results and have talked to many people who were dissatisfied with their results from Dr. Kang as well. 
__So, I'm just giving you guys heads up and I would say avoid Dr. Kang  from IOU based on my experience and others. "
_


----------



## lovergirly

Deepeyes said:


> You have big round eyes...you don need ptosis but your right eye is very slightly covered up.but it could be angle of photo taken.





eye said:


> Your eyes look pretty already and no need for a surgery in my opinion




thank u guys ^^ i appreciate ur advice~


----------



## Deepeyes

Think pink, itsumobaby, 

All the best to your upcoming surgery in June with Dr Kang.

Have a speedy recovery! Can try eating sinnech and Bromelain 1 week prior to surgery.


----------



## eye

cherryzz said:


> yes. i have read one bad review. read below.
> _
> ''Last year I did a review on *Dr. Kang from IOU *and gave him a very positive review.  However, my eyes have settled and I'm very unhappy with the results and have talked to many people who were dissatisfied with their results from Dr. Kang as well.
> __So, I'm just giving you guys heads up and I would say avoid Dr. Kang  from IOU based on my experience and others. "
> _


thanks for sharing the above information about IOU.  May I know if you or anyone know anything about the following clinics: 1) Chungdam U (Dr. Yang); 2) Dream Clinic; 3) Migo Clinic; 4) Cinderella; 5) Designer.  

There are so many clinics in Korea and it's so confusing to choose among a sea of clinics.  

Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## eye

Deepeyes said:


> Have seen 2-3 negative reviews.. their creases ended up too low after full recovery. Then again crease height is by choice...dr kang would have shown all examples. .I guess though


I see.  Thanks for sharing.  The crease height is a personal choice, but doctor's recommendation is very important because they probably know what height looks best on which face.  Anyway, tough choice on the surgeons.


----------



## cherryzz

Thinkpink17 said:


> If you're planning your trip to Korea with Dr. Kang he said a majority of dbl eyelid cases is 5 days for stitch removal. I will get my surgery on June 3 with him. Can't wait to have my surgery. As many may know I had a horrible experience with Dr. Kenneth Kim from California. I literally felt tortured during my operation cuz I could feel every cut and everything he was doing. He didn't give me anymore numbing medication when I was crying soooo bad while he was soing the operation. What a horrible man... Everything came out assymetrical and right when Dr. Kenneth Kim removed my stitches he told me I will need a revision. crazy right? DO NOT GO TO DR. KENNETH KIM at DREAM PLASTIC SURGERY. I have contacted many others with botched/triple eyelids. He put me through hell and I want to save others from going through the same thing.


good luck on the surgery thinkpink!


----------



## cherryzz

I would like to thank mldaven, Juicy and Jin ! You guys have been really sincere and helpful.
I really appreciate your time and effort for writing the reviews.
It's life saving. =)


----------



## eye

Thinkpink17 said:


> I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.


Thanks for sharing the information on the consultation.  May I know about how much Dr. Kang charges for your surgery? What are the names of the other clinics that you visited?  Best of luck with your surgery with Dr. Kang tomorrow!!!


----------



## TwiNnie

I've done my eye surgery at IOU, and the doctor showed me some pictures of different eyes and made &#8203;&#8203;me choose how many millimeters lower the eyelid.
He also advised me the one that, according to him, was the best for me.
I'm very happy with the results!


----------



## daytona289

TwiNnie said:


> I've done my eye surgery at IOU, and the doctor showed me some pictures of different eyes and made &#8203;&#8203;me choose how many millimeters lower the eyelid.
> He also advised me the one that, according to him, was the best for me.
> I'm very happy with the results!


 
Hi TwiNnie, would u mind to send your B&A to my e-mail daytona289@yahoo.com.sg. I'd ugly eyelid surgery in the past which I m determined to get revision but am afraid to go to the wrong doc again. Keeping my finger crossed. Thanks.


----------



## stephanieee

did anyone here did epi reversal before and mind to share with me your experience? So far there are only one or two people shared about their epi reversal with Dr Ahn and also Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery, but i didnt get to see their before/after photo.
My epi scars is quite serious and i really need a revision.
So i really hope anyone who've done it or know any plastic surgeon who is good at epi reversal can email me stephatabby@hotmail.com
Your help would be greatly appreciated! Its life saving! I've been so down everyday ever since my epi surgery not to mention that i got my double eyelid revision done badly in taiwan as well


----------



## TwiNnie

I had my eye surgery (upper and lower fat graft+ptosis+high fold correction) at IOU, and I'm happy with the result.
I'm not asian, but I just wanted to share my experience!


----------



## Deepeyes

TwiNnie said:


> I had my eye surgery (upper and lower fat graft+ptosis+high fold correction) at IOU, and I'm happy with the result.
> I'm not asian, but I just wanted to share my experience!



Tks Twinnie! Very kind of you. Just show that dr Kang is really good with eyelids regardless of races!  

Recover well!


----------



## TwiNnie

Deepeyes said:


> Recover well!



Thank you!!!


----------



## daytona289

TwiNnie said:


> I had my eye surgery (upper and lower fat graft+ptosis+high fold correction) at IOU, and I'm happy with the result.
> I'm not asian, but I just wanted to share my experience!


 
Hi TwiNnie, does upper and lower fat graft also treat eyebag problem? sorry for the my ignorance. I've eyebag that i hope to get rid off. Thanks.


----------



## TwiNnie

If you have eyebags, fat graft is exactly the opposite of what you need to do! 
Fat graft is used to fill hollow eyes.
I think that for eyebags you have to do blepharoplasty...


----------



## daytona289

TwiNnie said:


> If you have eyebags, fat graft is exactly the opposite of what you need to do!
> Fat graft is used to fill hollow eyes.
> I think that for eyebags you have to do blepharoplasty...


 
Oh .. Thank you!!!


----------



## stephanieee

TwiNnie said:


> I had my eye surgery (upper and lower fat graft+ptosis+high fold correction) at IOU, and I'm happy with the result.
> I'm not asian, but I just wanted to share my experience!



Hello dear TwiNnie, Congrats for your successful eye surgery at iou! 
do you mind to send me your before/after pics? stephatabby@hotmail.com
Because im going to have my third double eyelid revision at iou so i really need to do more research before i decided to fly to korea on december.
Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goldfishintown

Dear all, there is a forum girl and I going teuimp for eyelid surgery on 10th july. Anyone keen to together sms or whatsapp me at 86110030


----------



## weick

Hello all, I have scheduled a revisional eyelids surgery with Dr. Kang at IOU in July.  I was curious about the clinic's facilities.  Is it clean and sterile environment? Does Dr. Kang have a separate anaesthesiologist who administers the anaesthesia? Since plastic surgery is not a regulated industry in Korea, I just want to make sure the surgery is in a safe and clean environment? Is his equipment up to date? It's hard to tell from the pictures on his website. Other websites seem to have modern and up to date facilities. 
I've read about "getting high" during anaesthesia. This sounds quite scary. What if there is an adverse reaction to that? 

Any feedback to my questions above would be greatly appreciated. Thank you~


----------



## weick

Deepeyes said:


> Tks Twinnie! Very kind of you. Just show that dr Kang is really good with eyelids regardless of races!
> 
> Recover well!



Hello Twinnie. I was wondering if you had any thoughts on the facilities at IOU. I can't really tell from the photos. I went to the clinic in April but only saw the sitting areas and the consultation room. Was the operating room clean and up to date? Did a separate anaesthesiologist administer the anesthesia?


----------



## Deepeyes

Gabriel PWJ said:


> Why don't you go Gangnam first? If you don't know Gangnam of Korean, watch Korean Pop singer 'PSY' music vedio in youtube.
> And I like Wonjin, BKBG



1. Why must go gangnam?
2. What is the purpose of watching that MV?
3. Are you advertising for wonjin and BK? I thought Advertising is not allowed. ..
4. This is revisional thread...does wonjin amd BK specialise in this? 

This is yr second posts but don quite understand what are you trying to do...


----------



## TwiNnie

Hi.
Then, from what I remember (and I've seen, since I could not see anything without my glasses!) the operating room was quite modern, although there were a few machines, actually I just remember the operating table and a few other things.
I can only make a comparison with the operating room of Chungdam U, which was slightly larger and had more equipment (but perhaps this was due to the type of surgery performed). However the equipment was very, very minimal.
Anesthesia was performed by a separate anaesthesiologist.
One thing that I remember (and I was a bit surprised) is that (before surgery), the girls in the room did not have their head covered with the cap, but I don't know if after they have it worn or not.
Anesthesia has gone very well, just before waking, I dreamed of flying, and many colors...
The only annoying part was after surgery, luckily I was still under anesthesia, I had to open, close or blink the eyes.
I remember that, on the basis of what he saw, the doctor did something to my eyes, and I felt a bit of pain (tingling), this last phase lasted quite a while. 
I think the reason is, as I was told days later by the doctor, who was not easy to perform the surgery on me because I couldn't open my eyes completely, so I do not think this thing is the same for all.
After, I didn't feel any pain, I had not even taken the painkillers they gave me!!!


----------



## weick

Thank you for your reply Twinnie. This relieves my anxiety and pre surgery jitters.


----------



## weick

Hi everyone. Ive been told i need an upper eyelid fat graft, ptosis correction and removal of excess skin. I've read that the fat may be absorbed by our bodies and may need to do a re graft.

Has anyone done an upper eyelid fat graft? If so did you have to redo the graft a few months or years later? 
I realize everyone's body is different and may results may vary but just curious if anyone has done this and whether the results were long lasting. 

Also how bad is the bruising and swelling? How long does that last? I'm visiting some family members 2 weeks after and in hoping no one would notice with my glasses on. Is that wishful thinking?


----------



## goldfishintown

Hi.. u can consider eating sinnech before surgery. For minimal swell purpose.


----------



## TwiNnie

weick said:


> Hi everyone. Ive been told i need an upper eyelid fat graft, ptosis correction and removal of excess skin. I've read that the fat may be absorbed by our bodies and may need to do a re graft.
> 
> Has anyone done an upper eyelid fat graft? If so did you have to redo the graft a few months or years later?
> I realize everyone's body is different and may results may vary but just curious if anyone has done this and whether the results were long lasting.
> 
> Also how bad is the bruising and swelling? How long does that last? I'm visiting some family members 2 weeks after and in hoping no one would notice with my glasses on. Is that wishful thinking?



I had non-excision ptosis correction+upper and lower fat graft.
However, it was practically a month ago, then until now I haven't had any problem (reabsorption etc..).
To tell you the truth, I had inquired about, but what I realized (I do not know if I understand correctly) is that the eye area is not subjected to the stress to which it is subjected the rest of the face (for example, the nasolabial crease).
I haven't had any problem with swelling, more than anything else, I had bruises, I have one under my left eye, that it's not yet entirely disappeared, but I only have a small spot.
I've never taken arnica or bromelain, because I could not find them in any pharmacy! I've only taken a "mysterious" supplement that I bought, and that probably contained bromelain, but I don't know what it was, because I only remember that I asked for something for the swelling and the pharmacist gave me that product.


----------



## stephanieee

Thinkpink17 said:


> I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.




Hello dear Thinkpink17, can i know that did you get your epi revision done with Dr Ahn? Can share with me about your experience? or if you dont mind, can you email me your b/a pictures? stephatabby@hotmail.com 
I've really bad epi scars  and im searching for the best doctor who can 'save' me and give me a new life. Can you give me your email address if you dont mind? I've many questions that i really wanna to ask you because im looking for a doctor for my third double eyelid revision and dr kang is one of the doc which is in my list..
your help would be greatlyyy appreciated.


----------



## weick

Thinkpink17 said:


> If you're planning your trip to Korea with Dr. Kang he said a majority of dbl eyelid cases is 5 days for stitch removal. I will get my surgery on June 3 with him. Can't wait to have my surgery. As many may know I had a horrible experience with Dr. Kenneth Kim from California. I literally felt tortured during my operation cuz I could feel every cut and everything he was doing. He didn't give me anymore numbing medication when I was crying soooo bad while he was soing the operation. What a horrible man... Everything came out assymetrical and right when Dr. Kenneth Kim removed my stitches he told me I will need a revision. crazy right? DO NOT GO TO DR. KENNETH KIM at DREAM PLASTIC SURGERY. I have contacted many others with botched/triple eyelids. He put me through hell and I want to save others from going through the same thing.



Hi Thinkpink17. How was your surgery with Dr. Kang? Would you mind sharing your experience? Thank you!


----------



## cherryzz

weick said:


> Hi everyone. Ive been told i need an upper eyelid fat graft, ptosis correction and removal of excess skin. I've read that the fat may be absorbed by our bodies and may need to do a re graft.
> 
> Has anyone done an upper eyelid fat graft? If so did you have to redo the graft a few months or years later?
> I realize everyone's body is different and may results may vary but just curious if anyone has done this and whether the results were long lasting.
> 
> Also how bad is the bruising and swelling? How long does that last? I'm visiting some family members 2 weeks after and in hoping no one would notice with my glasses on. Is that wishful thinking?


hi, i think it depends more on doctors skills than on individual. i mean unless one is ill/weak or something. I've seen an old ladys ba pic that still look good after 2 years.(but she injected a few times) did you ask dr.kang how long its gonna last? he told me it'll last for 15-20 years and its permanent but he told my friend that it'll last for at least 5 years and its semi permanent (they had face to face consultation) 

most doctors will say that what you see is what you get after 3 months..but sometimes even after 6 months or a year, the fats continue to absorb. so dont get too happy/convinced if a doctor shows you a good BA pic of fg on eyelids..find out how long it has been for the after pic. the longer the better.

i wish it'll be long lasting too, but theres really no answer to this unless doctors follow up on their patients for years.

oh and fat grafting into the orbital septum is kinda risky in case you dont know.


----------



## weick

Oh... I didn't know it was risky. What are the risks? I'm scared to find out....When I consulted with Dr Kang we didn't go into the risks much. I just thought the downside was the reabsorption. He said in my case I would have much better results with the fat grafts.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> Oh... I didn't know it was risky. What are the risks? I'm scared to find out....When I consulted with Dr Kang we didn't go into the risks much. I just thought the downside was the reabsorption. He said in my case I would have much better results with the fat grafts.



Hi

Did you have a translator with u during consultation?  I had fat graft on upper eyelids. It has been 6 months and it stays solid still. Bruising is definitely with fat graft. It does takes a while to clear.


----------



## weick

Oh i see. I can speak Korean. Some doctors I've consulted tried to avoid fat grafts but I didn't get that impression from dr Kang. Because I was surprised I had so many things to do at once I didn't go into details of asking about the  fat graft as I had so many other questions. I hope dr Kang is very skilled in the graft. I heard there is a lot of bruising and swelling and you can't heat or ice pack.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> Oh i see. I can speak Korean. Some doctors I've consulted tried to avoid fat grafts but I didn't get that impression from dr Kang. Because I was surprised I had so many things to do at once I didn't go into details of asking about the  fat graft as I had so many other questions. I hope dr Kang is very skilled in the graft. I heard there is a lot of bruising and swelling and you can't heat or ice pack.



I could not PM you. Are you doing primary or revision surgery? July which date if you don mind me asking?


----------



## weick

I wonder why I can't PM or why others can't PM me. Can someone teach me how to do it? As of now its July 26th. I'm still fine tuning my travel and coordinating my family's travel so its not 100% definite. I don't know how my recovery will be but if I'm able to go out and about I can help others with translation if the timing works.


----------



## weick

Oh and it is revisional surgery.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> I wonder why I can't PM or why others can't PM me. Can someone teach me how to do it? As of now its July 26th. I'm still fine tuning my travel and coordinating my family's travel so its not 100% definite. I don't know how my recovery will be but if I'm able to go out and about I can help others with translation if the timing works.



Thanks for prompt response. I believe you need to make at least 10 posts and after 5 days, you can start to PM. Just realized you are new to forum. 

I will PM you again next week.  

I am doing revision too. Dr Kang should be good with fat graft since he had done so many revision cases. In this thread, there are testimonials from the following:-

Mldaven 
Jin77
Snowcup
Juicy88
Twinnie
Seen (asian eyelid thread)
Assai79 (soompi)

Thinkpink17 and itsumobaby had their surgeries abt 2 weeks back but have not heard from them yet.


----------



## TwiNnie

However, I haven't done revision, but primary surgery.


----------



## Deepeyes

TwiNnie said:


> However, I haven't done revision, but primary surgery.



Oops! Sorry..my bad..


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Hello all, I have scheduled a revisional eyelids surgery with Dr. Kang at IOU in July.  I was curious about the clinic's facilities.  Is it clean and sterile environment? Does Dr. Kang have a separate anaesthesiologist who administers the anaesthesia? Since plastic surgery is not a regulated industry in Korea, I just want to make sure the surgery is in a safe and clean environment? Is his equipment up to date? It's hard to tell from the pictures on his website. Other websites seem to have modern and up to date facilities.
> I've read about "getting high" during anaesthesia. This sounds quite scary. What if there is an adverse reaction to that?
> 
> Any feedback to my questions above would be greatly appreciated. Thank you~



Good luck in your surgery, it would mean a lot to us if you should share your results with us : )


----------



## itsumobaby

I am gona make a promise to everyone here- when I get my revisional done in IOU I will definitely write a detailed report here and share with everyone


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Thanks for prompt response. I believe you need to make at least 10 posts and after 5 days, you can start to PM. Just realized you are new to forum.
> 
> I will PM you again next week.
> 
> I am doing revision too. Dr Kang should be good with fat graft since he had done so many revision cases. In this thread, there are testimonials from the following:-
> 
> Mldaven
> Jin77
> Snowcup
> Juicy88
> Twinnie
> Seen (asian eyelid thread)
> Assai79 (soompi)
> 
> Thinkpink17 and itsumobaby had their surgeries abt 2 weeks back but have not heard from them yet.



I haven't had my surgery yet because I had a kidney infection and had been in hospital for some time but once I have booked my flight and my operation with dr Kang I'll share my feedback for sure


----------



## itsumobaby

cherryzz said:


> hi, i think it depends more on doctors skills than on individual. i mean unless one is ill/weak or something. I've seen an old ladys ba pic that still look good after 2 years.(but she injected a few times) did you ask dr.kang how long its gonna last? he told me it'll last for 15-20 years and its permanent but he told my friend that it'll last for at least 5 years and its semi permanent (they had face to face consultation)
> 
> most doctors will say that what you see is what you get after 3 months..but sometimes even after 6 months or a year, the fats continue to absorb. so dont get too happy/convinced if a doctor shows you a good BA pic of fg on eyelids..find out how long it has been for the after pic. the longer the better.
> 
> i wish it'll be long lasting too, but theres really no answer to this unless doctors follow up on their patients for years.
> 
> oh and fat grafting into the orbital septum is kinda risky in case you dont know.


 
There's this thing that I don't get doctors have different answers about how long will far grafting last in general, some says 2, some says 10 and some even says its permanent- it doesn't make mcj sense to me since the answers vary so much.


----------



## daytona289

itsumobaby said:


> I am gona make a promise to everyone here- when I get my revisional done in IOU I will definitely write a detailed report here and share with everyone


 
Thanks Itsumobaby for your willingness to share. Your story definitely help a lot of us. I'm planning for a revision too but haven't decided which clinic.


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> I haven't had my surgery yet because I had a kidney infection and had been in hospital for some time but once I have booked my flight and my operation with dr Kang I'll share my feedback for sure



Omg! So sorry to hear this. Hope you are recovering well... Take good care.


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> There's this thing that I don't get doctors have different answers about how long will far grafting last in general, some says 2, some says 10 and some even says its permanent- it doesn't make mcj sense to me since the answers vary so much.



I forgot to add my primary surgeon told me that whenever I fly to Korea, I should visit him for eye fat graft. This probably implies fats does need to be refilled? Probably cos as we age we tend to lose them?


----------



## weick

itsumobaby said:


> Good luck in your surgery, it would mean a lot to us if you should share your results with us : )



Thank you and I will definitely provide feedback after the surgery.


----------



## linam

Hi all. I am a new in this forum. I am searching some info about good doctors to do my revision double eyelids surgery. Can anybody please provide a website address of IOU clinic (Dr. Kang)  as I could not find it. Thanks


----------



## TwiNnie

linam said:


> Hi all. I am a new in this forum. I am searching some info about good doctors to do my revision double eyelids surgery. Can anybody please provide a website address of IOU clinic (Dr. Kang)  as I could not find it. Thanks



http://www.iou4u.com/


----------



## ngalaxiee

Hi everyone! Sorry for butting in, I'm new LOL. I know this is a thread for revisional eyelid surgery but I'm interested in getting my eyes done in Korea, and I'm guessing some of you have experience with clinics there and would like a little of your advice, if you're willing to help! :')

Currently I'm thinking about Teuim, Chungdam U and TLPS. Maybe Dream and JW as well. Has anyone got double eyelid surgery done at any of these places? What do you guys think about them? Good? Bad? ^^"

If anyone knows of a better clinic, do recommend them to me!! 

And thanks! Hehe~ :3


----------



## linam

TwiNnie said:


> http://www.iou4u.com/


Thank you


----------



## linam

I have checked eyemagic website, I really like the pictures of revision operations as can see difference before and after. Has anyone done revisional double eyelid surgery at that place?


----------



## daytona289

I am thinking of doing my eyelid revision in Oct/Nov. Otherwise will be next year April. Is Oct/Nov a good time to go? Anyone has any advice for me or is also planning to go at this period? I'm pretty new to this forum, pls pardon me if i missed your schedule. Thanks in advance.
My email is daytona289@yahoo.com.sg


----------



## goldfishintown

Hi ppl, going consultation at teuim on 10th july . Any keen sms me or whats app me or kakao me.+65 86110030 .


----------



## itsumobaby

goldfishintown said:


> Hi ppl, going consultation at teuim on 10th july . Any keen sms me or whats app me or kakao me.+65 86110030 .



I know someone who messed up her eye at teuims.


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> I forgot to add my primary surgeon told me that whenever I fly to Korea, I should visit him for eye fat graft. This probably implies fats does need to be refilled? Probably cos as we age we tend to lose them?



But different areas of the face have different level of survivability it's really hard to say... Which part of the eye are you talking about? Upper?


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> But different areas of the face have different level of survivability it's really hard to say... Which part of the eye are you talking about? Upper?



Yes upper lids. But it still stays good after six months.


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> I know someone who messed up her eye at teuims.



please help ... i am scheduled for surgery at teuimps and now i am getting scared 


what type of eye surgery did she get??  how did her eyes get messed up? and most importantly, who was the doctor? (there are 2 there)


----------



## weick

Hi to those getting surgery this summer in Korea please note that there is a nationwide electricity shortage and there are huge efforts to conserve energy. Last time something like this happened there were blackouts.  It may be worthwhile to double check that the clinic has back up generators. 

Would anyone know if IOU has one? I will call to find out but in case anyone already knows the answer...
Thank you.


----------



## goldfishintown

Can you share more???


----------



## goldfishintown

Hey girl, when is ur consultation date with dr kwon?


----------



## goldfishintown

lovergirly said:


> please help ... i am scheduled for surgery at teuimps and now i am getting scared
> 
> 
> what type of eye surgery did she get??  how did her eyes get messed up? and most importantly, who was the doctor? (there are 2 there)



When is ur consultation date?


----------



## weick

Korea has closed one nuclear generator for the time being and government is limiting the use of electricity to prevent blackouts which happened previously when there was electricity shortage. Department stores and other places will  conserve energy by decreasing air conditioning and there is a big effort to conserve energy. 
I think the big clinics have back up generators but not sure if smaller clinics have contingency plans. 
I'm sure this won't be a problem since the government is taking measures but I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## lovergirly

goldfishintown said:


> When is ur consultation date?



hey !!
i already went in for consultation about a month ago...(i'm in korea)


----------



## goldfishintown

O yeah?!?! So have u mind up ur mind which clinic to go to? Do u have whats app? Or kakao.? +65 86110030


----------



## goldfishintown

Hey girl, my mind is more or less set to go to teuim. One girl from forum is going to consult on 1st july and will book her surgery date on 2th.  I have passed her 300 000won for deposite and she will help me to book. My consultation date is 10th july 3.30pm.prefered surgery date is 11th july. Both of manage to get a better rate. Care to join to fetch a better rate?


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Thanks for prompt response. I believe you need to make at least 10 posts and after 5 days, you can start to PM. Just realized you are new to forum.
> 
> I will PM you again next week.
> 
> I am doing revision too. Dr Kang should be good with fat graft since he had done so many revision cases. In this thread, there are testimonials from the following:-
> 
> Mldaven
> Jin77
> Snowcup
> Juicy88
> Twinnie
> Seen (asian eyelid thread)
> Assai79 (soompi)
> 
> Thinkpink17 and itsumobaby had their surgeries abt 2 weeks back but have not heard from them yet.


hi, the kind of fat grafting they had is different. they probably had fg to prevent readhesion..which is different from fg for sunken eyes. i would consider a fg successful if it stays for years. if its just few months, its really just another temporary filler.


----------



## lovergirly

goldfishintown said:


> Hey girl, my mind is more or less set to go to teuim. One girl from forum is going to consult on 1st july and will book her surgery date on 2th.  I have passed her 300 000won for deposite and she will help me to book. My consultation date is 10th july 3.30pm.prefered surgery date is 11th july. Both of manage to get a better rate. Care to join to fetch a better rate?




hi... thanks for the offer but, i have already booked my surgery


----------



## TwiNnie

cherryzz said:


> hi, the kind of fat grafting they had is different. they probably had fg to prevent readhesion..which is different from fg for sunken eyes. i would consider a fg successful if it stays for years. if its just few months, its really just another temporary filler.



Just to be precise, I did fg because I had sunken eyes...


----------



## *schmoo*

Hi guys, I'm going to have revisional surgery on my upper lids. But this time, my Dr wants to do fat injections which I know little about. It's to prevent extra creasing which always happens to me. However, when I look at my lids, they are not hollow and seem fatty to me. He never mentioned that this was temporary, but reading some posts here, it doesn't sound permanent. Does anyone have experience with this they can share?


----------



## TwiNnie

*schmoo* said:


> Hi guys, I'm going to have revisional surgery on my upper lids. But this time, my Dr wants to do fat injections which I know little about. It's to prevent extra creasing which always happens to me. However, when I look at my lids, they are not hollow and seem fatty to me. He never mentioned that this was temporary, but reading some posts here, it doesn't sound permanent. Does anyone have experience with this they can share?



After fat grafting, fat should not be reabsorbed, that is, usually it is hoped that it is not reabsorbed, and the skill of the doctor (usually it's hoped that's not reabsorbed) and the skill of the doctor is precisely to make sure that this doesn't happen.
Sure, it can happen that in the early months it's a bit reabsorbed, but if the surgery is performed well, this should happen minimally.
For example, on me the fat remained the same...
Then, I think it's best to talk with your doctor to make sure that the result you want to achieve is clear to him.


----------



## *schmoo*

^Thanks, I'm glad it won't be totally absorbed as that would seem pointless.


----------



## Deepeyes

Thinkpink17 said:


> If you're planning your trip to Korea with Dr. Kang he said a majority of dbl eyelid cases is 5 days for stitch removal. I will get my surgery on June 3 with him. Can't wait to have my surgery. As many may know I had a horrible experience with Dr. Kenneth Kim from California. I literally felt tortured during my operation cuz I could feel every cut and everything he was doing. He didn't give me anymore numbing medication when I was crying soooo bad while he was soing the operation. What a horrible man... Everything came out assymetrical and right when Dr. Kenneth Kim removed my stitches he told me I will need a revision. crazy right? DO NOT GO TO DR. KENNETH KIM at DREAM PLASTIC SURGERY. I have contacted many others with botched/triple eyelids. He put me through hell and I want to save others from going through the same thing.



Hi Think pink

It has been 4 weeks since your surgery, may I ask how's your recovery?

Tks


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> please help ... i am scheduled for surgery at teuimps and now i am getting scared
> 
> 
> what type of eye surgery did she get??  how did her eyes get messed up? and most importantly, who was the doctor? (there are 2 there)



I forgot the name but it's the more famous one


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> I forgot the name but it's the more famous one



ahh!! he's the one i'm doing surgery with ..

do you know what kind of eye surgery she did??

i tried searching online for botched eye surgeries with teuimps but i couldn't find any - can you share me the link where she wrote about her eye surgery experience??


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> ahh!! he's the one i'm doing surgery with ..
> 
> do you know what kind of eye surgery she did??
> 
> i tried searching online for botched eye surgeries with teuimps but i couldn't find any - can you share me the link where she wrote about her eye surgery experience??



She didn't write about it, we saw it in our own eyes. It's up to you if you still want to do th surgery or not, maybe you are lucky.


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Hi to those getting surgery this summer in Korea please note that there is a nationwide electricity shortage and there are huge efforts to conserve energy. Last time something like this happened there were blackouts.  It may be worthwhile to double check that the clinic has back up generators.
> 
> Would anyone know if IOU has one? I will call to find out but in case anyone already knows the answer...
> Thank you.



Thanks for sharing and the heads up! Imagine the surgery ****ed up because of that...


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> She didn't write about it, we saw it in our own eyes. It's up to you if you still want to do th surgery or not, maybe you are lucky.



*sigh* how unfortunate T.T  
i'm truly worried 

can you please tell me what kind of eye surgery she got??

was it the 'ptosis' ?? the 'epicantho'?? revisional double eyelids??
this would help me a lot ~~~ thanks sooo much itsumobaby


----------



## goldfishintown

lovergirly said:


> *sigh* how unfortunate T.T
> i'm truly worried
> 
> can you please tell me what kind of eye surgery she got??
> 
> was it the 'ptosis' ?? the 'epicantho'?? revisional double eyelids??
> this would help me a lot ~~~ thanks sooo much itsumobaby



Ptosis means eyelid muscles are weak tat ur eyelid cover some of the pupil. It results in a sleepy look. Epi is a name of sugery for inner corner eyelid. Latenal is a name of surgery for outer corner eyelid.


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> *sigh* how unfortunate T.T
> i'm truly worried
> 
> can you please tell me what kind of eye surgery she got??
> 
> was it the 'ptosis' ?? the 'epicantho'?? revisional double eyelids??
> this would help me a lot ~~~ thanks sooo much itsumobaby



He recommends everyone ( even the ones who dont need epi) to have epi. Did u pay for the surgery yet? You have to consider whether taking the chance of  ruining your eyes for the rest of your life is more important or losing a bit of money that you can earn back is more important. I did what I can do but giving you a warning, but the rest is up to you.


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> *sigh* how unfortunate T.T
> i'm truly worried
> 
> can you please tell me what kind of eye surgery she got??
> 
> was it the 'ptosis' ?? the 'epicantho'?? revisional double eyelids??
> this would help me a lot ~~~ thanks sooo much itsumobaby



Are you going for revisional surgery or primary


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> He recommends everyone ( even the ones who dont need epi) to have epi. Did u pay for the surgery yet? You have to consider whether taking the chance of  ruining your eyes for the rest of your life is more important or losing a bit of money that you can earn back is more important. I did what I can do but giving you a warning, but the rest is up to you.



thanks for the reply, itsumobaby~ really appreciate it ..

yea, i've noticed that a lot of plastic surgeons recommend additional surgery that sometimes is unnecessary..

so... he messed up the girl's magic epi. surgery?  how was it messed up?? scarring? i just wonder how he messed magic epi. bc he is the one who invented it?

...and i did NOT pay for surgery yet, thankfully


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> thanks for the reply, itsumobaby~ really appreciate it ..
> 
> yea, i've noticed that a lot of plastic surgeons recommend additional surgery that sometimes is unnecessary..
> 
> so... he messed up the girl's magic epi. surgery?  how was it messed up?? scarring? i just wonder how he messed magic epi. bc he is the one who invented it?
> 
> ...and i did NOT pay for surgery yet, thankfully



There's no need to find out so much if you are gona do it anyway, I just know it turned out really bad. Have you considered IOU or done consultation at IOU? There are more positive comments about this clinic. I went there a few months ago and have decided I want to do my revisional surgery there. You still haven't told me whether you are primary or secondary.


----------



## lovergirly

goldfishintown said:


> Ptosis means eyelid muscles are weak tat ur eyelid cover some of the pupil. It results in a sleepy look. Epi is a name of sugery for inner corner eyelid. Latenal is a name of surgery for outer corner eyelid.



hehe, thanks goldfishintown... actually, i was asking her what surgery the girl got...
are you still going to teuim after reading her post about the girl's botched eye surgery? O_o just wondering


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> There's no need to find out so much if you are gona do it anyway, I just know it turned out really bad. Have you considered IOU or done consultation at IOU? There are more positive comments about this clinic. I went there a few months ago and have decided I want to do my revisional surgery there. You still haven't told me whether you are primary or secondary.



hey~
actually, i'm not 100% sure now if I'll do it with them, that's why I'm asking you bc this is only the 2nd bad review I've heard about Dr Kwon...

I only paid a deposit and I don't mind losing it... Knowing how her epi got messed up would actually be helpful b/c everybody has different eye shapes to begin with... So, can you please tell me how her magic epi was botched??

As for my surgery, I am not going in for revision - it is for MAGIC EPI and maybe PTOSIS CORRECTION..(therefore, i'm not going to really mess with my fold)

I've heard good things about IOU on this forum but mostly for REVISION and that's not what i need

so, please...can you give me details of how the epi was messed up?? (Scarring?  Eyes too close together?)  you can private message if you feel more comfortable (i tried PMing you but ur inbox is full T.T)


----------



## stephanieee

Is anyone here going to korea in July? Im going to korea from 22-29 July for my epi reversal with Dr Ahn.
Looking for travel buddies so we can share accommodation and look out for each other. Anybody? 
Email me please stephatabby@hotmail.com


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> hehe, thanks goldfishintown... actually, i was asking her what surgery the girl got...
> are you still going to teuim after reading her post about the girl's botched eye surgery? O_o just wondering



U wanted to find out more from me but not answer me when I ask u stuff? Thats very nice of u..


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> U wanted to find out more from me but not answer me when I ask u stuff? Thats very nice of u..



why would i ignore ur posts? lol....scroll up please...i did respond ...maybe u missed my post


----------



## flyingpigs

lovergirly said:


> hey~
> actually, i'm not 100% sure now if I'll do it with them, that's why I'm asking you bc this is only the 2nd bad review I've heard about Dr Kwon...
> 
> I only paid a deposit and I don't mind losing it... Knowing how her epi got messed up would actually be helpful b/c everybody has different eye shapes to begin with... So, can you please tell me how her magic epi was botched??
> 
> As for my surgery, I am not going in for revision - it is for MAGIC EPI and maybe PTOSIS CORRECTION..(therefore, i'm not going to really mess with my fold)
> 
> I've heard good things about IOU on this forum but mostly for REVISION and that's not what i need
> 
> so, please...can you give me details of how the epi was messed up?? (Scarring?  Eyes too close together?)  you can private message if you feel more comfortable (i tried PMing you but ur inbox is full T.T)



Hi, 

Which clinic did u went for consultant? I am gg for my primary one.


----------



## lovergirly

flyingpigs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which clinic did u went for consultant? I am gg for my primary one.



i went to teuim (dr kwon)


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> why would i ignore ur posts? lol....scroll up please...i did respond ...maybe u missed my post



Sorry it was not shown on my phone yst- probably the app of purseforum was not made very well, I only saw the reponse of u to all others but me. Deeply apologize about what I said, mainly because I get a lot of inbox everyday asking me abt post ops and opinions- once I answered, off they go without a thank you! &#128545;


----------



## itsumobaby

lovergirly said:


> hey~
> actually, i'm not 100% sure now if I'll do it with them, that's why I'm asking you bc this is only the 2nd bad review I've heard about Dr Kwon...
> 
> I only paid a deposit and I don't mind losing it... Knowing how her epi got messed up would actually be helpful b/c everybody has different eye shapes to begin with... So, can you please tell me how her magic epi was botched??
> 
> As for my surgery, I am not going in for revision - it is for MAGIC EPI and maybe PTOSIS CORRECTION..(therefore, i'm not going to really mess with my fold)
> 
> I've heard good things about IOU on this forum but mostly for REVISION and that's not what i need
> 
> so, please...can you give me details of how the epi was messed up?? (Scarring?  Eyes too close together?)  you can private message if you feel more comfortable (i tried PMing you but ur inbox is full T.T)



Yes epi made eyes too close to each other so it was weird.


----------



## Deepeyes

lovergirly said:


> i went to teuim (dr kwon)



Hi lovergirly, 

I could not help but to write to you. Simply based on my personal opinion, if you are looking for magic epic, I believe dr Kwon is the right doctor. I have seen 2 real fantastic epic cases. Also generally, teium epic is focused more on upward cut rather than outward cut. Outward cut would make yours eyes closer to each other. I believe you know that dr Kwon created magic epic?  

I agree Dr Kang is very good doctor, believe both in primary and mostly revision. However I do not know his skills on epic. Since you are not focusing on your double eyelids, you make the right decision in choosing the doctor specialized in what he does. If you are looking for eyelid cut or revision, I definitely think dr Kang is a better choice. 

Nevertheless, don take our suggestion as final decision because if your eyes are ruined as a result of our suggestion, who would you blame? Do note that both dr Kwon and dr Kang have some bad reviews. Consult both doctors and make a decision based on your comfort zone. Cheers


----------



## Deepeyes

Well, I am in seoul now. Here are the questions I made to dr Kang, IOU:

Is revision surgery dangerous? Will I turn blind?
No it is not.

After revision surgery, any complications in the future? 
Generally for most people there is not any but for very complicated cases there are. 

Is it unsafe to do revision surgery at 6 months?
Usually at 6 months, major swelling is gone. Safe to do surgery. 

However incision surgery needs one year recovery? Too soon for surgery?
No. At 6 months is no swelling ok to do surgery. 

Will there e any scars after surgery?
No..mostly corrected during surgery. 

Do I need fat graft every year?
No. Fat graft around eyes are quite long lasting. 

Any food that cannot be consumed after surgery?
No..you can eat anything except don smoke and drink. 

Any food to consume more? 
Fruits, vegetable. I showed him my sinnech and he highly recommend it. 

How long is recovery period? 
80% swelling is gone after two weeks. After 6 months, very nice. After 1 year full recovery. 

I am afraid of injections needle on my eyelid?
You will be put to sleep for 5 mins. Injection will be done at that time. No feelings. 

With so may surgery done, will my eye muscles become weak in the future? 
No. It is not related because I am doing deep line corrections for you. Muscles won be affected. 

I want to retain my eyelid height at 7cm but reduce the depth. 
Yes it can be done. 

Do I need fat graft?
No you don't need fat graft in your case. Your fats looks good. (Please note I did fat graft 6 mths back   )

I like Dr Kang Very much. He is young and good looking too. Very nice, warm and friendly.


----------



## snowcup

This post in the "Best PS in Korea" thread was interesting. It lists the clinics with the most complaints from 2009-2011, based on a news article. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...ea-read-1st-post-780226-457.html#post24920204


----------



## snowcup

lovergirly said:


> i went to teuim (dr kwon)



Teium seems like a good choice for epi. I don't think Dr. Kwon invented the "magic epi" method though. He gave it this name, which has become popular. But it's probably a good sign that he is known for it.


----------



## Deepeyes

snowcup said:


> Teium seems like a good choice for epi. I don't think Dr. Kwon invented the "magic epi" method though. He gave it this name, which has become popular. But it's probably a good sign that he is known for it.



Hi Snowcup, 

I saw that some people claimed dr Kwon invented magic epic and some said not..but at the end, his epic results are indeed solid. 

I believe every doctors do have positive and negative reviews but not very objective to just penalise one dr for one screwed job. I read this before "any doctor who does not have any negative surgery is the one who has not done many or enough surgeries. Even the best surgeon has experienced at least one failed surgery" I believe luck plays a part. 

Having said this,  Teium is getting bad reviews lately due to homgkongphoney incident but not eye related.


----------



## snowcup

Deepeyes said:


> Is it unsafe to do revision surgery at 6 months?
> Usually at 6 months, major swelling is gone. Safe to do surgery.



While surgery may be okay to do at 6 months, unless there are complications, I think it could be early since the final results haven't fully expressed yet.  "Safe" doesn't mean "optimal." 

It does seem like you have a hard decision. I hope the doctors you consult with will be honest and not recommend re-surgery if your results seem good for the stage you are in.


----------



## snowcup

Deepeyes said:


> I believe every doctors do have positive and negative reviews but not very objective to just penalise one dr for one screwed job. I read this before "any doctor who does not have any negative surgery is the one who has not done many or enough surgeries. Even the best surgeon has experienced at least one failed surgery" I believe luck plays a part.



I agree 100%. 

Surgery is always a risk, regardless of the surgeon. And patients are not always objective about their outcomes.


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Well, I am in seoul now. Here are the questions I made to dr Kang, IOU:
> 
> Is revision surgery dangerous? Will I turn blind?
> No it is not.
> 
> After revision surgery, any complications in the future?
> Generally for most people there is not any but for very complicated cases there are.
> 
> Is it unsafe to do revision surgery at 6 months?
> Usually at 6 months, major swelling is gone. Safe to do surgery.
> 
> However incision surgery needs one year recovery? Too soon for surgery?
> No. At 6 months is no swelling ok to do surgery.
> 
> Will there e any scars after surgery?
> No..mostly corrected during surgery.
> 
> Do I need fat graft every year?
> No. Fat graft around eyes are quite long lasting.
> 
> Any food that cannot be consumed after surgery?
> No..you can eat anything except don smoke and drink.
> 
> Any food to consume more?
> Fruits, vegetable. I showed him my sinnech and he highly recommend it.
> 
> How long is recovery period?
> 80% swelling is gone after two weeks. After 6 months, very nice. After 1 year full recovery.
> 
> I am afraid of injections needle on my eyelid?
> You will be put to sleep for 5 mins. Injection will be done at that time. No feelings.
> 
> With so may surgery done, will my eye muscles become weak in the future?
> No. It is not related because I am doing deep line corrections for you. Muscles won be affected.
> 
> I want to retain my eyelid height at 7cm but reduce the depth.
> Yes it can be done.
> 
> Do I need fat graft?
> No you don't need fat graft in your case. Your fats looks good. (Please note I did fat graft 6 mths back   )
> 
> I like Dr Kang Very much. He is young and good looking too. Very nice, warm and friendly.



I like dr kang too after the consultation, he seems very skilled and pretty honest. But the thing is, after a forum member ( I am not going to announce her forum name in public unless you PM me to ask me in private) told me after her revision surgery with dr kang, which is 4 months post op, her eyes are still incredibly swollen. This has scared me and given me second thoughts... I am not expecting dr kang to be a magician but at least not this...?


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> I like dr kang too after the consultation, he seems very skilled and pretty honest. But the thing is, after a forum member ( I am not going to announce her forum name in public unless you PM me to ask me in private) told me after her revision surgery with dr kang, which is 4 months post op, her eyes are still incredibly swollen. This has scared me and given me second thoughts... I am not expecting dr kang to be a magician but at least not this...?



Hey girl, 

I know you are very worried and concerned for your revision surgery but you shouldn't have quoted that forum member example.  Imagine the agony of seeing this message while waiting patiently for swelling to go away. That person probably kindly shared with u her updates. I know u meant well by warning people. Think abt that person who asked for your photo in that ID thread. .that person was not sensitive right? 

I know who u are talking abt..and this is not very cool...   

Sorry to say this...


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I know you are very worried and concerned for your revision surgery but you shouldn't have quoted that forum member example.  Imagine the agony of seeing this message while waiting patiently for swelling to go away. That person probably kindly shared with u her updates. I know u meant well by warning people. Think abt that person who asked for your photo in that ID thread. .that person was not sensitive right?
> 
> I know who u are talking abt..and this is not very cool...
> 
> Sorry to say this...



Sorry if I have been insensitive- I deeply apologize to you and whoever is affected, I dont mean to be


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> Sorry if I have been insensitive- I deeply apologize to you and whoever is affected, I dont mean to be



Sure! Tks gal..


----------



## Deepeyes

snowcup said:


> While surgery may be okay to do at 6 months, unless there are complications, I think it could be early since the final results haven't fully expressed yet.  "Safe" doesn't mean "optimal."
> 
> It does seem like you have a hard decision. I hope the doctors you consult with will be honest and not recommend re-surgery if your results seem good for the stage you are in.



Hi Snowcup,

You have been very supportive and encouraging. Really appreciate it.  

It was a hard decision indeed. Cheers..


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I know you are very worried and concerned for your revision surgery but you shouldn't have quoted that forum member example.  Imagine the agony of seeing this message while waiting patiently for swelling to go away. That person probably kindly shared with u her updates. I know u meant well by warning people. Think abt that person who asked for your photo in that ID thread. .that person was not sensitive right?
> 
> I know who u are talking abt..and this is not very cool...
> 
> Sorry to say this...



Sorry for being insensitive- I deeply apologize to you and whoever is affected by reading my previous post. I don't mean to be mean or rude at all, I am plainly very concerned with finding a good surgeon and whether you believe it or not I am also very concerned with the progress of her because I know how much it sucks to have an undesirable result too, I frequently ask her to message dr kang to tell him how she's doing and that does not benefit me at all, so please believe I mean no harm.
I honestly hope everyone in this forum will get good result with their revisional surgery and get their life back. I shared my story in purseforum to help and warn others as you can see, I reply most inbox msgs about people who ask questions too(even a lot kf ppl are plainly insensitive when they are trying to find out more from me) so trust me I understand how it feels and I apologize for my behavior- I didn't think it through and I mean no harm.


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> Sorry for being insensitive- I deeply apologize to you and whoever is affected by reading my previous post. I don't mean to be mean or rude at all, I am plainly very concerned with finding a good surgeon and whether you believe it or not I am also very concerned with the progress of her because I know how much it sucks to have an undesirable result too, I frequently ask her to message dr kang to tell him how she's doing and that does not benefit me at all, so please believe I mean no harm.
> I honestly hope everyone in this forum will get good result with their revisional surgery and get their life back. I shared my story in purseforum to help and warn others as you can see, I reply most inbox msgs about people who ask questions too(even a lot kf ppl are plainly insensitive when they are trying to find out more from me) so trust me I understand how it feels and I apologize for my behavior- I didn't think it through and I mean no harm.



Thank you for taking time to explain the situation. No worries! I understand. I know you are very worried abt revision eyes and I agree you have been helpful to people. Sorry if I was harsh earlier. Because you had mentioned also if anybody were to PM you, you will release the name so I thought it is a little inappropriate.

I am kind of glad you wrote this. You know there can be other forumers who are very defensive and they started up with heated arguments and silly remarks.. Etc. 

Personally I think being in this thread for the conditions we are in, we are more sensitive, withdrawn and Depressed. I am glad to be in this thread with you and the rest and really hope all of us heals well. Rest the case and we are happy to move on.


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Thank you for taking time to explain the situation. No worries! I understand. I know you are very worried abt revision eyes and I agree you have been helpful to people. Sorry if I was harsh earlier. Because you had mentioned also if anybody were to PM you, you will release the name so I thought it is a little inappropriate.
> 
> I am kind of glad you wrote this. You know there can be other forumers who are very defensive and they started up with heated arguments and silly remarks.. Etc.
> 
> Personally I think being in this thread for the conditions we are in, we are more sensitive, withdrawn and Depressed. I am glad to be in this thread with you and the rest and really hope all of us heals well. Rest the case and we are happy to move on.



Thank you for being so understanding. If I made a mistake, I'll admit it and own up to it. The reason why I mentioned if someone PM me ill tell the name is because there were previous accusations of me making up stuff or providing false information to others when I openly talked about ID hospital so I do not want to seem like I was 'making things up' but the fact it my inbox is actually full do I can't recieve new msgs at the moment lol ( Mobile app doesn't allow inbox msgs deleting) but you are very right about pointing out people here indeed are more sensitive and depressed, inculding myself. So I hope we all can help each other out in such difficult time of our lives since we are the only people who understand the saddness and despair of a ps failure : (


----------



## lovergirly

itsumobaby said:


> Sorry it was not shown on my phone yst- probably the app of purseforum was not made very well, I only saw the reponse of u to all others but me. Deeply apologize about what I said, mainly because I get a lot of inbox everyday asking me abt post ops and opinions- once I answered, off they go without a thank you! &#128545;



hey~~
it's alright ^^ i understand -i would get annoyed if people did that to me and thank you so much for giving me the details about the girl's surgery...


----------



## lovergirly

Deepeyes said:


> Hi lovergirly,
> 
> I could not help but to write to you. Simply based on my personal opinion, if you are looking for magic epic, I believe dr Kwon is the right doctor. I have seen 2 real fantastic epic cases. Also generally, teium epic is focused more on upward cut rather than outward cut. Outward cut would make yours eyes closer to each other. I believe you know that dr Kwon created magic epic?
> 
> I agree Dr Kang is very good doctor, believe both in primary and mostly revision. However I do not know his skills on epic. Since you are not focusing on your double eyelids, you make the right decision in choosing the doctor specialized in what he does. If you are looking for eyelid cut or revision, I definitely think dr Kang is a better choice.
> 
> Nevertheless, don take our suggestion as final decision because if your eyes are ruined as a result of our suggestion, who would you blame? Do note that both dr Kwon and dr Kang have some bad reviews. Consult both doctors and make a decision based on your comfort zone. Cheers


hello deepeyes,
first of all, thank you for taking the time to write this for me..
i am unsure whether or not i want ptosis correction OR magic epi... i have to choose either one (b/c i cannot pay for both at the moment)  therefore, i want to first do the surgery that would be more beneficial to me..

yes, i read that dr kwon "invented" the magic epi ... when you say he focuses on upward cut, does that mean he is able to somewhat change the shape of my eye on the upper fold part (to make it more into a semi-circle/half moon shape)??

and ...i would not blame you guys since surgery is ultimately my decision ...i know u guys are here to help -for advice and suggestions  

also, i know i posted a pic while back and asked for opinions ...before i decide on anything, i need your opinions again
this time, i took pictures from different angles and one of the picture, i am wearing a little bit of eyeliner

can you guys please take a look and tell me which surgery would help me in getting pretty eyes??  i cannot decide between MAGIC EPI vs. PTOSIS CORRECTION (please help)


----------



## lovergirly

snowcup said:


> Teium seems like a good choice for epi. I don't think Dr. Kwon invented the "magic epi" method though. He gave it this name, which has become popular. But it's probably a good sign that he is known for it.


thanks ...one of the reasons why i went to teuim for consultation was because of this...he is known for it - the magic epi is registered under teuim lol


----------



## lovergirly

snowcup said:


> While surgery may be okay to do at 6 months, unless there are complications, I think it could be early since the final results haven't fully expressed yet.  "Safe" doesn't mean "optimal."
> 
> It does seem like you have a hard decision. I hope the doctors you consult with will be honest and not recommend re-surgery if your results seem good for the stage you are in.


yea....i, too, would wait a little longer tbh


----------



## alex229

lovergirly said:


> hello deepeyes,
> first of all, thank you for taking the time to write this for me..
> i am unsure whether or not i want ptosis correction OR magic epi... i have to choose either one (b/c i cannot pay for both at the moment)  therefore, i want to first do the surgery that would be more beneficial to me..
> 
> yes, i read that dr kwon "invented" the magic epi ... when you say he focuses on upward cut, does that mean he is able to somewhat change the shape of my eye on the upper fold part (to make it more into a semi-circle/half moon shape)??
> 
> and ...i would not blame you guys since surgery is ultimately my decision ...i know u guys are here to help -for advice and suggestions
> 
> also, i know i posted a pic while back and asked for opinions ...before i decide on anything, i need your opinions again
> this time, i took pictures from different angles and one of the picture, i am wearing a little bit of eyeliner
> 
> can you guys please take a look and tell me which surgery would help me in getting pretty eyes??  i cannot decide between MAGIC EPI vs. PTOSIS CORRECTION (please help)



Lovelygirl, you don't need ptosis correction at all!!

As for magic epi, it can really change your feminine facial harmony as well so please consider it carefully!!!since my eyes arent fully healed yet so I cant really tell you my experience but one thing i could tell you is that an over corrected mongolian fold/ closer eyes do not look good!!!

I'm sorry for being too straightforward but please you guys need to know what is ptosis before even considering it!!!! Also, if you think you can do it to get bigger eyes without having actual ptosis then you have 100% of chance to f*** up your eyes !!!


----------



## alex229

Another thing about epi is that although dr Kwon is known to be the pioneer of magic epi, he isn't necessarily the best doctor at that. Having had magic epi twice, my scar from the epi with dr Kwon is much more uglier than the one i got with the doctor at Designerps. 

Having said that, i believe that the scar from epi with dr Kwon will eventually fade away because my sister's epi scar (dr Kwon) took about 9 months to fully disappear.

Final conclusion: don't let the "dr Kwon known for magic epi" thing be a determinant factor.


----------



## lovergirly

alex229 said:


> Lovelygirl, you don't need ptosis correction at all!!
> 
> As for magic epi, it can really change your feminine facial harmony as well so please consider it carefully!!!since my eyes arent fully healed yet so I cant really tell you my experience but one thing i could tell you is that an over corrected mongolian fold/ closer eyes do not look good!!!
> 
> I'm sorry for being too straightforward but please you guys need to know what is ptosis before even considering it!!!! Also, if you think you can do it to get bigger eyes without having actual ptosis then you have 100% of chance to f*** up your eyes !!!



alex229,
thank you so much for your honest reply!!  at first, i thought i didn't need ptosis correction but i sent out my pictures to some PS and some said ptosis correction would make my eyes look better - they said my pupils don't show 100% ><

about the magic epi...i understand it can really change ones impression~  i actually wanted a very subtle epi...(honestly, i just really want to change the shape of my upper fold  towards the inner corners to make my overall eyes look  more like a semi-circle shape)
and well, when i look at dr kwons work, i see that he is able to do that with some patients

once again, thank you for being honest


----------



## lovergirly

alex229 said:


> Another thing about epi is that although dr Kwon is known to be the pioneer of magic epi, he isn't necessarily the best doctor at that. Having had magic epi twice, my scar from the epi with dr Kwon is much more uglier than the one i got with the doctor at Designerps.
> 
> Having said that, i believe that the scar from epi with dr Kwon will eventually fade away because my sister's epi scar (dr Kwon) took about 9 months to fully disappear.
> 
> Final conclusion: don't let the "dr Kwon known for magic epi" thing be a determinant factor.



you had magic epi twice??? was the revision done by dr. kwon?? or was the primary done by dr. kwon??

oh wow - 9 months to fully disappear??? that is a long time- was she able to cover it up with concealer before it fully disappeared?

...and does your sister regret her magic epi with dr kwon?? or is she happy with her results?


----------



## alex229

lovergirly said:


> you had magic epi twice??? was the revision done by dr. kwon?? or was the primary done by dr. kwon??
> 
> oh wow - 9 months to fully disappear??? that is a long time- was she able to cover it up with concealer before it fully disappeared?
> 
> ...and does your sister regret her magic epi with dr kwon?? or is she happy with her results?



The revision was done by dr Kwon. But my first magic epi (at Designerps) was very well done, however I was greedy and wanted to correct my ptosis 100% so I went for double eyelid revision + ptosis correction + magic epi again with dr Kwon. 
The magic epi was suggested by dr Kwon because I wanted in-outfold and I had prominent infold. To be honest, now I completely regret my decision of doing revision because my eyes weren't that bad...


----------



## lovergirly

alex229 said:


> The revision was done by dr Kwon. But my first magic epi (at Designerps) was very well done, however I was greedy and wanted to correct my ptosis 100% so I went for double eyelid revision + ptosis correction + magic epi again with dr Kwon.
> The magic epi was suggested by dr Kwon because I wanted in-outfold and I had prominent infold. To be honest, now I completely regret my decision of doing revision because my eyes weren't that bad...



who was the doctor @ designerps?? he did a good job


----------



## weick

Hi. I got my revisional eyelid surgery, ptosis correction and fat graft with Dr. Kang. 

Overall I think I'm satisfied although its a bit too early to tell. My stitches haven't come out yet and my eyes are swollen and bruised very badly. 

Dr Kang is very thorough. He answered my questions and addresses my concerns as well as well as going through the risk factors and potential unfavorable outcome. One factor was that if my previous surgery cut out my fat sac (orbital septum) then he would only be able to inject between the skin and muscle which could result in bumpy eyelids. 

I felt a lot of pain during my surgery. I woke up from te anesthesia too early ( saw lots of roller coaster colors) but felt the fat withdrawal. I was aware of most of the surgery--felt the fat injection, ptosis correction, smelled the cutting of skin. Everything was bearable even though painful until the end when the anesthesia wore off and I could feel the stitching. Dr Kang put in more shots at that time. 

I opened and closed my eyes several times during the surgery and he said the anesthesia sometimes has different effect on each eye so there is a possibility it may come out uneven but the chances are very small. But he still warned me and I won't know until 5-7 days post surgery. 

There wasn't an anesthesiologist. When I inquired in the previous consult and through phone calls they said there was one but when I asked why there isn't one they said its such light sleep there was no need. I asked if they needed to measure my weight so they know how much to put it and also no need. I'm generally in good overall health. So I went ahead but if anyone has a health condition then it'd be best to let them know early on. Maybe they call one? They don't ask any health related question prior to surgery which seems to suggest they take the surgery as not as major surgery. My friend who got eye surgery at a different clinic a few months back was constantly monitored during the surgery as she has some minor health condition. 

Lastly, I am a neat freak and I was not happy with the operating room. It seemed too cluttered and didnnot get as clean" an impression as in some other hospital grade clinics. There was even a shoe cabinet by the doorway! 

I don't mean to sound too negative on my experience. It's too soon to tell. I am crying blood on my first day and hope this is normal. 

I know there are many many positive reviews about Dr Kang and despite everything I think he has the experience and it is a very "local" shop which has its pluses and minuses. 

I can't see very well now so I will come back and write another follow up review.


----------



## TwiNnie

weick said:


> ( saw lots of roller coaster colors)



I too have seen the SAME THINGS!!! 
I didn't know how to explain the feeling...roller coaster is the perfect term!


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Hi. I got my revisional eyelid surgery, ptosis correction and fat graft with Dr. Kang.
> 
> Overall I think I'm satisfied although its a bit too early to tell. My stitches haven't come out yet and my eyes are swollen and bruised very badly.
> 
> Dr Kang is very thorough. He answered my questions and addresses my concerns as well as well as going through the risk factors and potential unfavorable outcome. One factor was that if my previous surgery cut out my fat sac (orbital septum) then he would only be able to inject between the skin and muscle which could result in bumpy eyelids.
> 
> I felt a lot of pain during my surgery. I woke up from te anesthesia too early ( saw lots of roller coaster colors) but felt the fat withdrawal. I was aware of most of the surgery--felt the fat injection, ptosis correction, smelled the cutting of skin. Everything was bearable even though painful until the end when the anesthesia wore off and I could feel the stitching. Dr Kang put in more shots at that time.
> 
> I opened and closed my eyes several times during the surgery and he said the anesthesia sometimes has different effect on each eye so there is a possibility it may come out uneven but the chances are very small. But he still warned me and I won't know until 5-7 days post surgery.
> 
> There wasn't an anesthesiologist. When I inquired in the previous consult and through phone calls they said there was one but when I asked why there isn't one they said its such light sleep there was no need. I asked if they needed to measure my weight so they know how much to put it and also no need. I'm generally in good overall health. So I went ahead but if anyone has a health condition then it'd be best to let them know early on. Maybe they call one? They don't ask any health related question prior to surgery which seems to suggest they take the surgery as not as major surgery. My friend who got eye surgery at a different clinic a few months back was constantly monitored during the surgery as she has some minor health condition.
> 
> Lastly, I am a neat freak and I was not happy with the operating room. It seemed too cluttered and didnnot get as clean" an impression as in some other hospital grade clinics. There was even a shoe cabinet by the doorway!
> 
> I don't mean to sound too negative on my experience. It's too soon to tell. I am crying blood on my first day and hope this is normal.
> 
> I know there are many many positive reviews about Dr Kang and despite everything I think he has the experience and it is a very "local" shop which has its pluses and minuses.
> 
> I can't see very well now so I will come back and write another follow up review.



Weick,thank you very much for the review and the precious info for all of us. Really appreciate it and hope you eyes can heal nicely! : )


----------



## juicy88

weick said:


> Hi. I got my revisional eyelid surgery, ptosis correction and fat graft with Dr. Kang.
> 
> Overall I think I'm satisfied although its a bit too early to tell. My stitches haven't come out yet and my eyes are swollen and bruised very badly.
> 
> Dr Kang is very thorough. He answered my questions and addresses my concerns as well as well as going through the risk factors and potential unfavorable outcome. One factor was that if my previous surgery cut out my fat sac (orbital septum) then he would only be able to inject between the skin and muscle which could result in bumpy eyelids.
> 
> I felt a lot of pain during my surgery. I woke up from te anesthesia too early ( saw lots of roller coaster colors) but felt the fat withdrawal. I was aware of most of the surgery--felt the fat injection, ptosis correction, smelled the cutting of skin. Everything was bearable even though painful until the end when the anesthesia wore off and I could feel the stitching. Dr Kang put in more shots at that time.
> 
> I opened and closed my eyes several times during the surgery and he said the anesthesia sometimes has different effect on each eye so there is a possibility it may come out uneven but the chances are very small. But he still warned me and I won't know until 5-7 days post surgery.
> 
> There wasn't an anesthesiologist. When I inquired in the previous consult and through phone calls they said there was one but when I asked why there isn't one they said its such light sleep there was no need. I asked if they needed to measure my weight so they know how much to put it and also no need. I'm generally in good overall health. So I went ahead but if anyone has a health condition then it'd be best to let them know early on. Maybe they call one? They don't ask any health related question prior to surgery which seems to suggest they take the surgery as not as major surgery. My friend who got eye surgery at a different clinic a few months back was constantly monitored during the surgery as she has some minor health condition.
> 
> Lastly, I am a neat freak and I was not happy with the operating room. It seemed too cluttered and didnnot get as clean" an impression as in some other hospital grade clinics. There was even a shoe cabinet by the doorway!
> 
> I don't mean to sound too negative on my experience. It's too soon to tell. I am crying blood on my first day and hope this is normal.
> 
> I know there are many many positive reviews about Dr Kang and despite everything I think he has the experience and it is a very "local" shop which has its pluses and minuses.
> 
> I can't see very well now so I will come back and write another follow up review.


ow.. sorry that you felt a lot of the pain..  Yes its too early to tell, I can't see my eyelids after surgery because he put a tape over it..  he can tell that I needed second revision on the 3rd day.. and on the 5th day, I went to surgery straight away.. And I cried blood too, its normal.  All that matters now is your eyes! Hope it will turn out beautiful


----------



## weick

Yes you are right. It changed everyday. I noticed things today which I didn't yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## bellyshiok

Hi. I m leaving on 26th July thro to 15th aug.consultations 1st n hopefully confidently decide on which dr to do upp/lower eyelids correction.Don mind to be in touch whilst in Seoul!for exchange n sharing


----------



## cherryzz

bellyshiok said:


> Hi. I m leaving on 26th July thro to 15th aug.consultations 1st n hopefully confidently decide on which dr to do upp/lower eyelids correction.Don mind to be in touch whilst in Seoul!for exchange n sharing


wow thats really soon. what kind of correction you are planning to do for upper and lower eyelids correction? it seems like ur new here so you cant pm. anyway here's my email cherryzz67@gmail.com drop me an email if you wish to discuss about it =) good luck


----------



## willw

Hi,

I want to go get my revision too and my eyes is really swollen and it's so bad that I can't even walk out on the street without using eye cream first and eye drop in the morning to calm the puffiness. But the only thing is I currently don't have enough money saved up yet and not being able to walk out of course no one is going to hire me..but I am making a little money day by day online I am wondering who is going to korea first maybe we can go together?


----------



## Deepeyes

Sorry, this is going to be an incredible longpost!  I had my revision surgery with DrKang last week. In fact, it was straight after my consultation. I stillcouldn&#8217;t believe I made that hasty decision but I was on the verge of breakingpoint I simply couldn&#8217;t put this on hold any further. I need my life back. .  I bought Bromelain and sinnech frommakemeheal.com and I ate them about 3 days prior to surgery. I didn&#8217;t have themduring my primary surgery so this time I could use the comparison.



This is my 2nd surgery on my right eyeand 3rd surgery for my left eye within 7 months. Just typing thisstruck fear and sent chill down my spine. I had my primary surgery and left eyerevision by Dr Kwon from Teium. I didn&#8217;t want to mention his name earlier becauseI don&#8217;t want to cause any misunderstanding when it was my fault to begin with.All I need was ptosis and correction of triple fold to double fold for only myleft eye. I must have gone crazy to even daydream of having super deep dollyeyes like Angelababy! I ended up having double eyelid, ptosis and epic surgery. I look like a doll after makeup andlooks prettier in camera and video but I was very unhappy because I look very fakewithout makeup. My eyes looks like it has 2 deep cut and people could telleasily I did something to my eyes. It is very un-natural so I cannot really blamethe doctor. In fact he gave me what I wanted. I like my ptosis and epic though!They are very nice. 



Anyway I didn&#8217;t listen to Dr Kwon at that time anddidn&#8217;t do fat graft on my left eye. As a result, my left eye suffered fromcomplication and I ended up with multiple folds. It was very serious! I had togo back in January to fix my left eye. Dr Kwon was very upset with me for notlistening to him. However he did the best he could for me. After surgery, myleft eye was left with a deep wrinkle above my incision and he said that&#8217;s thebest he could do for me. Luckily I used my own remedy and the scar went awaylike 85%. You cannot really see unless you are literally scrutinizing my lefteye.  As time goes, I really hate my eyesas they are simply too deep that&#8217;s why I had to seek for revision. 



Back to IOU! The clinic is nice and cosy, prettystandard size for small clinic.  Iarrived at IOU at 5.30pm straight from airport. Ms Lee took me to consultationroom and we talked for about 20 mins. She needs to understand if I have money,if I can do surgery today (I pre-empted them earlier), my conditions, whathappened and what&#8217;s my expected outcome etc.



I met Dr Kang who had completed his surgery at6.25pm. Originally I had contacted a translator and the nurse told me not tobring one during the call. According to grapevine, it is due to commission cutby translator I guess. During the consultation, I speak Korean to Dr Kang sinceI have no translator. I have been learning Korean for the last 6 months for thesake of my surgery. Well, the good news is Dr Kang brought in a male detemologistand his English was really excellent. He translated some difficult questionsfor us. So please save your money on translator. Cheers for dr Kang  with such good initiative.



I am happy after the consultation. Dr Kang told methe wrinkle on my left upper eyelid (balance 15%) will go away and I will nothave triple fold. A few weeks earlier, another forumer got triple eyelid 2weeks after surgery with Dr Kang. After seeing her message, I got prettyparanoid and cranky as I do not know understand how she could have gotten this underDr Kang. Maybe she never do fat graft anyway she chose to ignore my question. Ireally could use that info n support. 



I showed all my old photos and videos to Dr Kangbecause I want my original eyelid height, depth back. He told me my originaleyelid height is 8cm. After my ptosis was done by previous surgeon, my eyelidis now 7cm. Btw, he told me my ptosis is good&#8230; J  The great news is Dr Kang can do deep linecorrection and retain my original height of 7cm! Omg! This is the only thingthat&#8217;s nagging at the back of my mind for the past 6 months. I goggled andresearched everywhere and nobody could tell me that I can retain my originalcrease height. This is the key determining factor in deciding if I should getmy surgery today. If Dr Kang is going to lower my eyelid, I would ratherdecline the surgery and have it 7 cm and deep rather than low and natural. 



This answered my 2nd concern as well since I saw 2bad reviews of Dr Kang re low eyelid height. I believe Dr Kang used to do lowcrease, for the locals, and highly recommend that for his patients but what isso great about him is he is very flexible in accommodating to our needs andrequirements. 



By the time we finished our consultation, it wasabout 7.10pm and I had to make a quick decision. My heart was pounding realhard at that moment.  I was brought to aclean neat room with locker, wardrobe and washing facilities to change and washmy face. Surprisingly I do not need to remove my clothes. All I need is to puton their bathrobe. 



At 8pm, I was brought to the surgical room. It wasvery similar to the one I had at my primary clinic. I saw the cute Hello Kittyon the ceiling.  In comparison to my recentsurgery, I must say I am a bit surprised no antiseptic was put on my face. Ihad this at 2 other clinics prior to this surgery. Other than this, it waspretty ok. 



The nurses couldn&#8217;t find my vein to prepare fordrip and they poked me a few times! Ouch! It was a bit painful and theyapologize for it but I didn&#8217;t have the heart to scold them probably also I wastoo preoccupied with my own anxieties!  



Dr Kang stepped in to draw the markings around myeyes. I told him to do his best and this would be my last surgery. Out of myconsternation, he said I have sunken eyelids and he didn&#8217;t see it duringconsultation earlier. In fact he said my upper eyelid fats are good andsufficient prior to this. If I do not inject fats, about 5 years later, I willexperience sunken eyelid again. I reckon this indirectly implied my fat graft willstay permanent in the near future. He acknowledged my sufferings re my agonyfrom these surgeries and he is determined to ensure this is my last surgery. Atthat moment, I was very touched. Since price was already agreed so the fatgraft was free for me. Wow! How nice right? I was more worried because I havehad 2 upper fat grafts on my left eyelid previously. 



I was put to sleep for that 5 mins and was lookingforward to see the hello kitty lights etc but no I didn&#8217;t see them. Instead, I saw many moving colors andlightings during the process. At one point, I probably screamed as I could feelsharp pain on my stomach. That&#8217;s the liposuction to get the fats. Before that Iwas debating with Dr Kang to extract fats from my thigh as I know fats fromThigh are more lasting than Stomach but Dr Kang insisted it doesn&#8217;t make anydifference due to the minimal amount. 



They woke me up and during surgery I could feel drKang was using blue laser light to burn my eye lids tissues. I am wondering ifhe had to detach my eyelid from tarsal plate. I couldn&#8217;t get an answer on hismethod to perform my deep line corrections. For all my eyelid surgeries, I amthankful I didn&#8217;t experience any pain. Having said this, at the end of mysurgery I could feel him tugging my eyelids... It was a bit painful but totallybearable. Think he was injecting fat graft at that point in time. About 10 minsbefore surgery ended, he was chit chatting with me. Asking me where I learnt myKorean. He also informed my politely that the way I addressed him is wrong. Icall him Weesa-nim and it should be Shangsim-nim.  This made me laugh then. I could sense that heis really quick, fast, relax and my surgery is simply a piece of cake for him. Hetold me the surgery is very successful, 100% success rate. Wow! I was veryrelieved to hear that.


----------



## Deepeyes

My surgery started at 8.20pm and ended at 9.35 PM. InitiallyI couldn&#8217;t believe it as my last surgery took 3 hours.



The nurses are very cute. They asked me questions whereI learnt korean. How much does car and house in my home country? 



The sad part is I am not allowed to use ice and hotpack for my swelling due to fat graft injections. I used them for my previous 2surgeries and I swear by its effectiveness. 


This is my 1st time experiencing this and I was a little bit freakedout. Blood was seeping out constantly for the next six hours. I probably usehalf a box of tissue papers to wipe the blood away. If I had been allowed touse cold pack, I guess this wouldn&#8217;t have happened. 

Actually after my previous revision eyelid surgery for my left eye, I used coldand hot pack and my fat graft stay solid even after 6 month. Having said this,I could tell Dr Kang is a very careful person. He is concerned the drastic temperaturemight inadvertently cause side effects to the fats. He would prefer we takeevery careful step in ensuring a good recovery for our eyelid. So I chose tolisten to him. 

By the way, as someone for low threshold for pain, I am thankful because thisprompted me to ask if &#8220;painkiller&#8221; is going to be prescribed to me. I amsurprised I won&#8217;t be getting them as Ms Lee said there is no pain before orafter surgery. 

She told me it is painless but during my primarysurgery, I remember there was slight sharp pain after abt 8 hours wherepainkiller injection probably would have worn off by then. She is kind enoughto provide me upon my request though. 



The other great thing I really like about IOU isthey provide eye drops and oilments. 
I experience terrible dry eye and conjunctivitis after my left eyelid revisionsurgery. So I already knew these are essential medication. In fact, I wasthinking where to buy the oilment after my surgery. It was a nice throw in!



*Post Op Day 1*

The nursetook out the big plaster pasted on my forehead and upper eyelid. My uppereyelid looks very swollen. Dr Kang came in and old me I look great. I waspanicky because my incision was very deep. It looks like my first surgery before and I was really worried. He toldme I need to come back 2 days later for my eyelid injection. This is forreduction of swelling. Doctor went out and the nurse injected antibotics intomy buttocks.  There were 2 injections andit was painful. The consultant then told me to sleep less than my regular hrsand I should not take nap in the afternoon. I told Dr I am worried about Hytrophicand Keloid scars and they gave me a medicine &#8220;Ribaten&#8221; meant to eat like 2 to 3weeks when scars start to develop. 

Wow I feelvery well taken care of by IOU and I didn&#8217;t get such good treatments at theother clinics. No wonder they are named I love u.  

*Post Op Day 2*

I went formy 2nd review. It was very crowded today. Abt 10 over Korean patients and I amthe only foreigner. I waited for an hour because I have questions for dr kang. Iam also experiencing blur vision since surgery especially my left eye.

I apologizedto Dr Kang for being such a pain and showed him my old photos again n again andhe assured me I will look very natural.  

Duringconsult I asked him again what method did he use? The answer was brief. I hadthought my korean was lousy.  I drew theeye, muscle, skin, leavator muscle and tarsal plate. Asked him to explain howdid he make it less deep? Did he detach from Tarsal Plate to Leavator muscle?Finally he told me this is a secret he cannot reveal. All he said my skin wasdeeply attached to a muscle so he had to undo and re-attached it to a shallowerposition and the depth was reduced by 80%. It is supposed to be good news butit freaked me out as I don&#8217;t want to end up with too shallow eyelids since myoriginal eyelid is pretty deep too. I am so hysterical and paranoid, right? 

Did Imention that I was totally freaked out by the fact my upper eyelid and skinbelow incision was very swollen. I couldn't sleep very well. My swell lookslike the first time I had done it and was real bad today. It spread all the wayto my lower eyelids and my upper eyelid is turning purplish due to the fatgraft.  

I believe itis important to eat supplements.  I havebeen eating the following:

Apple,Grapes, Vitamin C, Cod Fish Oil, Bromelain, Sinnech

Today I wentto the Pharmacy next to BK and bought this Korean Supplements called &#8220;afterplus&#8221;. It comes with Bromelain, De-swell medicine (bottle drinks) and arnicalgel. 

A whole setfor 10 days cost 148, 000 won. After few hours I see immediate effect in theswelling. Pharmacy said this is star products and very effective although it isexpensive! ! 

*Post Op Day 3*

I woke upfeeling fantastic! The tightness on my upper eye lid went away. My eyes arevery dry in the morning and it always go away after I consistently use the eyedrops 4 times a day. 

Today when Iwent to clinic, the nurse told me my swelling is almost gone and I told her Iam taking this supplement called &#8220;after plus&#8221;. She asked me to show her and shethen showed the picture to Dr Kang, probably with the idea of suggesting thisto other patients. Dr kang said the arnica gel might cause complication whichhe had seen before in other patients.  Hesuggested I should continue only with the drinks and medicine but not the gel.So please take note. I am very sad about this because after 5 applications, theswelling on my upper eyelid is almost all gone. But I decided to listen to DrKang. 

Today Ithought the anti-swell injection is on my eye but it turned out to be on mybuttocks. There is no pain at all.  

My eyes arelooking good today... today I can actually see 85% of my black iris. I am sothankful to know this surgery did not affect my ptosis. 

*Post Op Day 4*

Upper eyelidswelling went down tremendously. But it turned more purplish now. Remember I hadthis triple fold scar from previous primary surgery. I could see that it isstill there. My depth still looks deep but it is always difficult to judgerecovery based on initial months. This is the painful wait.

I woke upevery morning with blur vision. Applying the eye drops 4 times a day doeswonder.  By evening it is all gone.  

Fat graftusually caused bruising so if you are not going to have fat graft, you will nothave this problem. I didn&#8217;t experience any bruising during my primary surgery.

My diets werevery bad for the last few days with lots of marinated meats. I even had lobsterand squid yesterday. Luckily there is no inflammation on my incision. I thoughtmy swelling were improved version of the previous 2 surgeries.  After my 1st revision on my lefteye, the swelling takes quite a long time to settle down.

*Post Op Day 5*

Today I hadslight sharp pain on my incision. My left eye was quite blurry.  Dr kang said it is due to the oilment I usedat night. The stitches are removed today with slight pain but totally bearable. I had one injection onto buttock againand it&#8217;s quite painful. I asked dr kang if I need fat graft again and he toldme no. 

I saw thatwrinkle scar on my left eyelid is still there and I am worried it will becomelike previous. ..dr kang said it will go away and asked me not to worry sincethis is just temporary situation. Somehow I am not convinced because I had thesame situation before.  

*Post Op Day 7*

Today is mylast checkup at IOU. I told the consultant I need a letter to leave airporttonight.  They asked for my namepassport, date of birth, height and weight. 

They appliedantiseptic on my eyelid and I had this stinging pain. Again Dr assured me that Istill have big eyes. My double eyelid will look Natural like my oldself.  Not shallow but look exactly likebefore.  

I am leavingwith a pang of sadness as suddenly I am emotionally attached to the clinic, DrKang and the people. They have been very nice and supportive through this difficultperiod. 

By nighttime, my eyes are looking very good with lots of swelling gone. Suprisingly myleft eye is improving better than my right eye! Dr Kang advised that I shouldn&#8217;tbe rubbing my e yes for the next 6 months and I told him he is a very kind doctor.

I left forSeoul tonight and the Immigration Officer (male)&#8217;s face registered a shock whenI took out my dark glasses. I told him if he was shocked and he said &#8220;yes&#8221; andwe both laughed it off! J


----------



## Deepeyes

*Post Op Day 9*

The wrinkleof my left eye is gone!My crease height went down to the level I wanted and itis looking really good! My swelling is gone by at least 75%. So happy but I amstill slightly bruised. I can see my big round eyes now. So happy! My swellingimproves better than the previous 2 surgeries. Not sure which supplements helpbut I have a feeling it is &#8220;After Plus&#8221;. 

*Please note:-*

Dr Kang doesnot encourage people to share the cost in forum because he is often put in adifficult position. I am paying less than what&#8217;s quoted in forum because I amdoing deep eyelid correction only.  Toput him at ease, I am not sharing the cost but I paid the same amount as myprimary surgery. 

I tried mybest to pen down a very detailed post. I would appreciate it if there isn&#8217;t anyrepetitive question. For this purpose, I have deactivated my PM. 

I won&#8217;t becirculating my photos. Thanks.  

Since I haveexperience with both Teium and IOU. If you are looking into revision surgery, Iwouldn&#8217;t suggest Teium as Dr Kwon is more specialized in primary surgery.  I would highly recommend Dr Kang from IOU. Heis more understanding, patient, communicative and kind.  As a side note, Dr Kwon left me a triple foldon my left eye after revision surgery but to be  fair, I had revision 5 weeks after primarysurgery.  This may have caused someimpact! He did give me big dolly eyes but unfortunately I regretted my decisionso I do not blame him for what happened to me. This entire 7 months had been a terribleand painful journey for me and I am glad I still have an opportunity to looklike my old self again. From this experience, I am not going to do anything tomy face ever again! This is the end of my plastic surgery journey! Thank youfor reading this long post! Best wishes to everybody in having beautiful eyesagain!


----------



## Deepeyes

lovergirly said:


> hello deepeyes,
> first of all, thank you for taking the time to write this for me..
> i am unsure whether or not i want ptosis correction OR magic epi... i have to choose either one (b/c i cannot pay for both at the moment)  therefore, i want to first do the surgery that would be more beneficial to me..
> 
> yes, i read that dr kwon "invented" the magic epi ... when you say he focuses on upward cut, does that mean he is able to somewhat change the shape of my eye on the upper fold part (to make it more into a semi-circle/half moon shape)??
> 
> and ...i would not blame you guys since surgery is ultimately my decision ...i know u guys are here to help -for advice and suggestions
> 
> also, i know i posted a pic while back and asked for opinions ...before i decide on anything, i need your opinions again
> this time, i took pictures from different angles and one of the picture, i am wearing a little bit of eyeliner
> 
> can you guys please take a look and tell me which surgery would help me in getting pretty eyes??  i cannot decide between MAGIC EPI vs. PTOSIS CORRECTION (please help)



Dr Kwon did my ptosis and epic... and they are nice. Another friend did hers there too... she looks amazing. .. 

I do not know how to see but it seems you don need epic.. maybe very slight ptosis. Don trust my answer though as you see how I messed up earlier.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> *Post Op Day 9*
> 
> The wrinkleof my left eye is gone!My crease height went down to the level I wanted and itis looking really good! My swelling is gone by at least 75%. So happy but I amstill slightly bruised. I can see my big round eyes now. So happy! My swellingimproves better than the previous 2 surgeries. Not sure which supplements helpbut I have a feeling it is &#8220;After Plus&#8221;.
> 
> *Please note:-*
> 
> Dr Kang doesnot encourage people to share the cost in forum because he is often put in adifficult position. I am paying less than what&#8217;s quoted in forum because I amdoing deep eyelid correction only.  Toput him at ease, I am not sharing the cost but I paid the same amount as myprimary surgery.
> 
> I tried mybest to pen down a very detailed post. I would appreciate it if there isn&#8217;t anyrepetitive question. For this purpose, I have deactivated my PM.
> 
> I won&#8217;t becirculating my photos. Thanks.
> 
> Since I haveexperience with both Teium and IOU. If you are looking into revision surgery, Iwouldn&#8217;t suggest Teium as Dr Kwon is more specialized in primary surgery.  I would highly recommend Dr Kang from IOU. Heis more understanding, patient, communicative and kind.  As a side note, Dr Kwon left me a triple foldon my left eye after revision surgery but to be  fair, I had revision 5 weeks after primarysurgery.  This may have caused someimpact! He did give me big dolly eyes but unfortunately I regretted my decisionso I do not blame him for what happened to me. This entire 7 months had been a terribleand painful journey for me and I am glad I still have an opportunity to looklike my old self again. From this experience, I am not going to do anything tomy face ever again! This is the end of my plastic surgery journey! Thank youfor reading this long post! Best wishes to everybody in having beautiful eyesagain!


thanks for the detail review! and congrats! =)


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> *Post Op Day 9*
> 
> The wrinkleof my left eye is gone!My crease height went down to the level I wanted and itis looking really good! My swelling is gone by at least 75%. So happy but I amstill slightly bruised. I can see my big round eyes now. So happy! My swellingimproves better than the previous 2 surgeries. Not sure which supplements helpbut I have a feeling it is After Plus.
> 
> *Please note:-*
> 
> Dr Kang doesnot encourage people to share the cost in forum because he is often put in adifficult position. I am paying less than whats quoted in forum because I amdoing deep eyelid correction only.  Toput him at ease, I am not sharing the cost but I paid the same amount as myprimary surgery.
> 
> I tried mybest to pen down a very detailed post. I would appreciate it if there isnt anyrepetitive question. For this purpose, I have deactivated my PM.
> 
> I wont becirculating my photos. Thanks.
> 
> Since I haveexperience with both Teium and IOU. If you are looking into revision surgery, Iwouldnt suggest Teium as Dr Kwon is more specialized in primary surgery.  I would highly recommend Dr Kang from IOU. Heis more understanding, patient, communicative and kind.  As a side note, Dr Kwon left me a triple foldon my left eye after revision surgery but to be  fair, I had revision 5 weeks after primarysurgery.  This may have caused someimpact! He did give me big dolly eyes but unfortunately I regretted my decisionso I do not blame him for what happened to me. This entire 7 months had been a terribleand painful journey for me and I am glad I still have an opportunity to looklike my old self again. From this experience, I am not going to do anything tomy face ever again! This is the end of my plastic surgery journey! Thank youfor reading this long post! Best wishes to everybody in having beautiful eyesagain!



Hi deepeyes, I am incredibly thankful for your share and nearly burst into tears to know that your surgery is a success ( so there is hope for me too) I will not ask for photos and repetitive questions, but I have a very selfish and greedy request- share more about your process of healing so we can know how did it turn out at the end please!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Yes you are right. It changed everyday. I noticed things today which I didn't yesterday. Thanks!



Please continue sharing your healing process if thats not too much trouble we r all anxious to know how you heal ><~


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Hi. I got my revisional eyelid surgery, ptosis correction and fat graft with Dr. Kang.
> 
> Overall I think I'm satisfied although its a bit too early to tell. My stitches haven't come out yet and my eyes are swollen and bruised very badly.
> 
> Dr Kang is very thorough. He answered my questions and addresses my concerns as well as well as going through the risk factors and potential unfavorable outcome. One factor was that if my previous surgery cut out my fat sac (orbital septum) then he would only be able to inject between the skin and muscle which could result in bumpy eyelids.
> 
> I felt a lot of pain during my surgery. I woke up from te anesthesia too early ( saw lots of roller coaster colors) but felt the fat withdrawal. I was aware of most of the surgery--felt the fat injection, ptosis correction, smelled the cutting of skin. Everything was bearable even though painful until the end when the anesthesia wore off and I could feel the stitching. Dr Kang put in more shots at that time.
> 
> I opened and closed my eyes several times during the surgery and he said the anesthesia sometimes has different effect on each eye so there is a possibility it may come out uneven but the chances are very small. But he still warned me and I won't know until 5-7 days post surgery.
> 
> There wasn't an anesthesiologist. When I inquired in the previous consult and through phone calls they said there was one but when I asked why there isn't one they said its such light sleep there was no need. I asked if they needed to measure my weight so they know how much to put it and also no need. I'm generally in good overall health. So I went ahead but if anyone has a health condition then it'd be best to let them know early on. Maybe they call one? They don't ask any health related question prior to surgery which seems to suggest they take the surgery as not as major surgery. My friend who got eye surgery at a different clinic a few months back was constantly monitored during the surgery as she has some minor health condition.
> 
> Lastly, I am a neat freak and I was not happy with the operating room. It seemed too cluttered and didnnot get as clean" an impression as in some other hospital grade clinics. There was even a shoe cabinet by the doorway!
> 
> I don't mean to sound too negative on my experience. It's too soon to tell. I am crying blood on my first day and hope this is normal.
> 
> I know there are many many positive reviews about Dr Kang and despite everything I think he has the experience and it is a very "local" shop which has its pluses and minuses.
> 
> I can't see very well now so I will come back and write another follow up review.



Hi weick, sorry I am not able to receive inbox- please kindly re-send your message to sunicbabies@yahoo.com.hk sorry for the fuss n thanks &#128522;


----------



## daytona289

hi there, does any member or have friends who had successfully fixed a high fold eyelid? Would you mind pls share your experience/result. I've high fold, deep line, sausage and unnatural eyelid from previous surgery and am not sure if this can be fixed. I've come across some reviews that say no doctor can fix high fold and deep line eyelid as what is done cannot be undone. I'm confused. The doc can promise the sky but whether they really can do it is another question. So I really hope to hear from genuine patient or if you know of someone who had the same problem pls share the story with me. Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## itsumobaby

daytona289 said:


> hi there, does any member or have friends who had successfully fixed a high fold eyelid? Would you mind pls share your experience/result. I've high fold, deep line, sausage and unnatural eyelid from previous surgery and am not sure if this can be fixed. I've come across some reviews that say no doctor can fix high fold and deep line eyelid as what is done cannot be undone. I'm confused. The doc can promise the sky but whether they really can do it is another question. So I really hope to hear from genuine patient or if you know of someone who had the same problem pls share the story with me. Your help will be much appreciated.



I suggest you go through all the post of this thread


----------



## weick

Hello. I've gone to my final check up post surgery at day 10. Dr Kang gave me the ok to go home. I had my stitches removed on the 5th day after surgery. Dr Kang said I didn't need to make any adjustments so did not need 2nd surgery. I was swollen at every check up and he said my swelling was going down very slowly. 

I was allowed to take a shower the next day and i removed 4 small tapes from the stitches from the lower eye fat graft. I have 2 noticeable knife marks on my upper cheek where the cannula was inserted. The opening was stitched up but the knife marks are still there. 2 slits. 

As of now I'm having a hard time determining what is "normal" in the course of recovery and what are real issues (if any). 
I feel a lot of discomfort which I think is due to  the fat graft. I swell and de swell during the course of the day and when I swell up I feel a lot of pressure around the eyes and nose area in the sinus. It's an uncomfortable feeling I'm not used to. 

I've also started to form some keloid scars and Dr Kang gave me some medicine to take for a month. In hoping  the medicine will stop the keloids from forming more.

Dr Kang has said all of these issues will be resolved in the upcoming months. He has a way of putting his patients at ease so I'm trying to wait patiently for the results.


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Hello. I've gone to my final check up post surgery at day 10. Dr Kang gave me the ok to go home. I had my stitches removed on the 5th day after surgery. Dr Kang said I didn't need to make any adjustments so did not need 2nd surgery. I was swollen at every check up and he said my swelling was going down very slowly.
> 
> I was allowed to take a shower the next day and i removed 4 small tapes from the stitches from the lower eye fat graft. I have 2 noticeable knife marks on my upper cheek where the cannula was inserted. The opening was stitched up but the knife marks are still there. 2 slits.
> 
> As of now I'm having a hard time determining what is "normal" in the course of recovery and what are real issues (if any).
> I feel a lot of discomfort which I think is due to  the fat graft. I swell and de swell during the course of the day and when I swell up I feel a lot of pressure around the eyes and nose area in the sinus. It's an uncomfortable feeling I'm not used to.
> 
> I've also started to form some keloid scars and Dr Kang gave me some medicine to take for a month. In hoping  the medicine will stop the keloids from forming more.
> 
> Dr Kang has said all of these issues will be resolved in the upcoming months. He has a way of putting his patients at ease so I'm trying to wait patiently for the results.



Thank you for your review and I am sorry about your discomfort? Why do you need lower eyelid fat graft tho? I have read a lot about preventing hydrophobic scars developing,the best way is to keep the area moist ( apply Vaseline from time to time) hope this helps.


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> Hello. I've gone to my final check up post surgery at day 10. Dr Kang gave me the ok to go home. I had my stitches removed on the 5th day after surgery. Dr Kang said I didn't need to make any adjustments so did not need 2nd surgery. I was swollen at every check up and he said my swelling was going down very slowly.
> 
> I was allowed to take a shower the next day and i removed 4 small tapes from the stitches from the lower eye fat graft. I have 2 noticeable knife marks on my upper cheek where the cannula was inserted. The opening was stitched up but the knife marks are still there. 2 slits.
> 
> As of now I'm having a hard time determining what is "normal" in the course of recovery and what are real issues (if any).
> I feel a lot of discomfort which I think is due to  the fat graft. I swell and de swell during the course of the day and when I swell up I feel a lot of pressure around the eyes and nose area in the sinus. It's an uncomfortable feeling I'm not used to.
> 
> I've also started to form some keloid scars and Dr Kang gave me some medicine to take for a month. In hoping  the medicine will stop the keloids from forming more.
> 
> Dr Kang has said all of these issues will be resolved in the upcoming months. He has a way of putting his patients at ease so I'm trying to wait patiently for the results.



Sorry I mean hypertrophic scars..


----------



## Deepeyes

My swelling are almost all gone. Dr Kang said it will be reduced by 80% within 2 weeks and indeed it did. What puzzled me is the bruise under my right eye. It still stubbornly stays on. My incision is getting very dry and I see white spots forming.  It looks like those white flakes dry skin. I see little improvement in the depth although I must say the outer corners now are way more flat looking than before.  
Probably need to wait another 2 months to see if there is any depth improvement.  

Is the white flakes dry skin considered hydrotropic or keloid scars?


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> My swelling are almost all gone. Dr Kang said it will be reduced by 80% within 2 weeks and indeed it did. What puzzled me is the bruise under my right eye. It still stubbornly stays on. My incision is getting very dry and I see white spots forming.  It looks like those white flakes dry skin. I see little improvement in the depth although I must say the outer corners now are way more flat looking than before.
> Probably need to wait another 2 months to see if there is any depth improvement.
> 
> Is the white flakes dry skin considered hydrotropic or keloid scars?



Best to keep them moist to avoid stubborn scars


----------



## weick

The pharmacist also said to keep the scars moist. She actually said to keep putting on the antibiotic eye ointment on the scar so that's what I've been doing. 

I got the lower eye fat graft at the last minute. Dr Kang and I were going through my picture during consultation and I asked why my love band was so prominent. I asked if I needed to do something and he recommended fat graft to lower eye--the love band was so prominent because my lower eyes were sunken in. Since i was going to extract fat anyway he said this would be a good time but didnt push me to do it. I made a hasty decision which I kind of regret because the new contours of my lower eyes look very unnatural. I also have serious bruises under eyes and along the rims of my eyes. I can tell these bruises are going to be with me for awhile. I'm hoping the contours will get better as the fat is reabsorbed. 

The photos you see on Dr Kang's website are the ultimate best case scenarios. There are pictures where signs of surgery are unnoticeable after 10-14 days.  I was expecting my recovery to be like that but I don't think that's realistic for me. I keep comparing my eyes to those on the website and I get worried about the outcome (especially about the lids remaining deep sausage like). Dr Kang said it will not stay that way so I'm trying to keep believing that


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> The pharmacist also said to keep the scars moist. She actually said to keep putting on the antibiotic eye ointment on the scar so that's what I've been doing.
> 
> I got the lower eye fat graft at the last minute. Dr Kang and I were going through my picture during consultation and I asked why my love band was so prominent. I asked if I needed to do something and he recommended fat graft to lower eye--the love band was so prominent because my lower eyes were sunken in. Since i was going to extract fat anyway he said this would be a good time but didnt push me to do it. I made a hasty decision which I kind of regret because the new contours of my lower eyes look very unnatural. I also have serious bruises under eyes and along the rims of my eyes. I can tell these bruises are going to be with me for awhile. I'm hoping the contours will get better as the fat is reabsorbed.
> 
> The photos you see on Dr Kang's website are the ultimate best case scenarios. There are pictures where signs of surgery are unnoticeable after 10-14 days.  I was expecting my recovery to be like that but I don't think that's realistic for me. I keep comparing my eyes to those on the website and I get worried about the outcome (especially about the lids remaining deep sausage like). Dr Kang said it will not stay that way so I'm trying to keep believing that


 
Hi Weick, 

Do you mean the eye oilment (white and blue color) to be applied directly into eye before we sleep? That can be applied on the incision? They didn't tell me. Really? 

My last fat graft on my left upper eyelid, because it was done on only one eyelid, it was bulging very obviously then the right. It took really a while to settle down. Start to see improvements only after one month and really about 2 months to fully settle down. 

For the depth, it really takes a while to improve. I like to watch this video from youtube regarding the eyelid healing process. It is very helpful to me when I feel down. I think the girl's eyelid flatten only after 4 months. I saw my friend's eyelids' flatten at around 2.5 months. Hard to say for everybody. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frpi3eeHhZM

Re swelling, it just hit me that I am very used to this swelling in the morning and looking normal at night since I had 3 surgeries within 7 months. It will continue for 6 months.  I read that it's got to do with us lying down when we sleep. The only way to control it is to use hot and cold pack (but we are not allowed to use according to Dr Kang) or sit up while we sleep but I think it is a bit extreme to do that though. Probably ended up with muscle aches everywhere.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> The pharmacist also said to keep the scars moist. She actually said to keep putting on the antibiotic eye ointment on the scar so that's what I've been doing.
> 
> I got the lower eye fat graft at the last minute. Dr Kang and I were going through my picture during consultation and I asked why my love band was so prominent. I asked if I needed to do something and he recommended fat graft to lower eye--the love band was so prominent because my lower eyes were sunken in. Since i was going to extract fat anyway he said this would be a good time but didnt push me to do it. I made a hasty decision which I kind of regret because the new contours of my lower eyes look very unnatural. I also have serious bruises under eyes and along the rims of my eyes. I can tell these bruises are going to be with me for awhile. I'm hoping the contours will get better as the fat is reabsorbed.
> 
> The photos you see on Dr Kang's website are the ultimate best case scenarios. There are pictures where signs of surgery are unnoticeable after 10-14 days.  I was expecting my recovery to be like that but I don't think that's realistic for me. I keep comparing my eyes to those on the website and I get worried about the outcome (especially about the lids remaining deep sausage like). Dr Kang said it will not stay that way so I'm trying to keep believing that


 
Hi Weick,

For the Rizaben, medicine for Hydrotrophic and Keloid scars, is it 2 pills 3 times a day 20 mins after food?

Tks.


----------



## weick

Hi for the rizaben its 1 pill 3 times a day for 30 days. After meals. 20-30 min after.


----------



## weick

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Weick,
> 
> Do you mean the eye oilment (white and blue color) to be applied directly into eye before we sleep? That can be applied on the incision? They didn't tell me. Really?
> 
> My last fat graft on my left upper eyelid, because it was done on only one eyelid, it was bulging very obviously then the right. It took really a while to settle down. Start to see improvements only after one month and really about 2 months to fully settle down.
> 
> For the depth, it really takes a while to improve. I like to watch this video from youtube regarding the eyelid healing process. It is very helpful to me when I feel down. I think the girl's eyelid flatten only after 4 months. I saw my friend's eyelids' flatten at around 2.5 months. Hard to say for everybody.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frpi3eeHhZM
> 
> Re swelling, it just hit me that I am very used to this swelling in the morning and looking normal at night since I had 3 surgeries within 7 months. It will continue for 6 months.  I read that it's got to do with us lying down when we sleep. The only way to control it is to use hot and cold pack (but we are not allowed to use according to Dr Kang) or sit up while we sleep but I think it is a bit extreme to do that though. Probably ended up with muscle aches everywhere.



Hi. Thanks for all the info.
We can use the blue and white ointment on the incision. It's to keep it moist but also has the benefit of it being safe in case it gets in the eye. If I put it on the corners then high chance it will go in the eye so better than other ointments or Vaseline. 

My friends from other clinics were also told to use this ointment on the incision for couple weeks.


----------



## weick

Hi Deepeyes 

I finished watching the video. It was extremely helpful in helping me understand the recovery process. As he says I find the recovery phase just as difficult if not more than the surgical phase. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> Hi Deepeyes
> 
> I finished watching the video. It was extremely helpful in helping me understand the recovery process. As he says I find the recovery phase just as difficult if not more than the surgical phase. Thanks again for sharing.



Welcome! Thanks for the ointment and rizaben info too.  
Really glad to know.


----------



## Deepeyes

I totally agree recovery is way more difficult process than surgery itself. Lets heal beautifully together.


----------



## TwiNnie

Deepeyes said:


> What puzzled me is the bruise under my right eye. It still stubbornly stays on.



I also had some bad bruising, they're definitely the thing that takes longer to disappear!


----------



## goldfishintown

Deepeyes, I totally feel u. Stay postive okie. Many ppl recommend this scar gel and I hope it will help u.. I have bought one tube in korea at 40 000won and my fren helped me to buy one in usa which is ard 35sgd.  Its not selling in singapore anyway.


----------



## Deepeyes

goldfishintown said:


> Deepeyes, I totally feel u. Stay postive okie. Many ppl recommend this scar gel and I hope it will help u.. I have bought one tube in korea at 40 000won and my fren helped me to buy one in usa which is ard 35sgd.  Its not selling in singapore anyway.



Tks! Actually I am not very worried abt the scars. It always comes and goes during my previous surgeries. Eventually it goes away after 6-9 mths. I m more anxious to see my depth result!  

Get well soon!


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> My swelling are almost all gone. Dr Kang said it will be reduced by 80% within 2 weeks and indeed it did. What puzzled me is the bruise under my right eye. It still stubbornly stays on. My incision is getting very dry and I see white spots forming.  It looks like those white flakes dry skin. I see little improvement in the depth although I must say the outer corners now are way more flat looking than before.
> Probably need to wait another 2 months to see if there is any depth improvement.
> 
> Is the white flakes dry skin considered hydrotropic or keloid scars?



you said outer corners now are way more flat looking than before. you're talking about the overall outer corner of your eyes or the corner of your incision line? i wonder how it can look flatter when he actually did fg to your eyes. =)


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> you said outer corners now are way more flat looking than before. you're talking about the overall outer corner of your eyes or the corner of your incision line? i wonder how it can look flatter when he actually did fg to your eyes. =)



Outer corners of incision lines are flat looking now. Inner corners are very deep still. Prior to this, entire incision lines were very deep.


----------



## cherryzz

weick said:


> The pharmacist also said to keep the scars moist. She actually said to keep putting on the antibiotic eye ointment on the scar so that's what I've been doing.
> 
> I got the lower eye fat graft at the last minute. Dr Kang and I were going through my picture during consultation and I asked why my love band was so prominent. I asked if I needed to do something and he recommended fat graft to lower eye--the love band was so prominent because my lower eyes were sunken in. Since i was going to extract fat anyway he said this would be a good time but didnt push me to do it. I made a hasty decision which I kind of regret because the new contours of my lower eyes look very unnatural. I also have serious bruises under eyes and along the rims of my eyes. I can tell these bruises are going to be with me for awhile. I'm hoping the contours will get better as the fat is reabsorbed.
> 
> The photos you see on Dr Kang's website are the ultimate best case scenarios. There are pictures where signs of surgery are unnoticeable after 10-14 days.  I was expecting my recovery to be like that but I don't think that's realistic for me. I keep comparing my eyes to those on the website and I get worried about the outcome (especially about the lids remaining deep sausage like). Dr Kang said it will not stay that way so I'm trying to keep believing that



dont regret. you just had your fg not long ago. its too soon to tell. be patient and i'm sure you'll heal beautifully.=) my friend did facial fat grafting with dr.kang and the whole face, especially the lower eyes that area was bruised..like panda.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Outer corners of incision lines are flat looking now. Inner corners are very deep still. Prior to this, entire incision lines were very deep.


oh then thats a good news, because when the scar line is longer, it will look like a long extended wrinkles if its not flat . i actually noticed tht from some of his ba pic, like flatter end.
i guess because its still swelling now(especially the front, its more sensitive), so it'll definitely look deeper at this stage.


----------



## weick

My outer corners have 2 lines. One is deep and follows the line from the inner corner. Towards the end there is another line which is where he cut and sewed and it is much higher longer and flares out a bit. If I loon closely at the outer corner my line splits into 2. I felt this was unnatural from day 1 and asked Dr Kang if the line extending high and out is normal and he said it will be ok. Does anyone know if 2 lines splitting is normal? Will it look like wrinkles? 

My inner corners are just attached to the lids. It doesn't really look like an in-out fold because the in part is a line on the outside. Will this gradually turn into an in-out line?


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> My outer corners have 2 lines. One is deep and follows the line from the inner corner. Towards the end there is another line which is where he cut and sewed and it is much higher longer and flares out a bit. If I loon closely at the outer corner my line splits into 2. I felt this was unnatural from day 1 and asked Dr Kang if the line extending high and out is normal and he said it will be ok. Does anyone know if 2 lines splitting is normal? Will it look like wrinkles?
> 
> My inner corners are just attached to the lids. It doesn't really look like an in-out fold because the in part is a line on the outside. Will this gradually turn into an in-out line?


 
Hi Weick, 

I have 2 lines at my left outer corner too. One of the lines is very slightly deeper and follows the line from the inner corner. Towards the end there is another line which is where he cut and sewed and, different from yours, it is slightly lower and appears flatter. They are about 2mm apart. It is not very obvious though. 

I asked Dr Kang since day 1 too and he told me it is just temporary.


----------



## itsumobaby

weick said:


> My outer corners have 2 lines. One is deep and follows the line from the inner corner. Towards the end there is another line which is where he cut and sewed and it is much higher longer and flares out a bit. If I loon closely at the outer corner my line splits into 2. I felt this was unnatural from day 1 and asked Dr Kang if the line extending high and out is normal and he said it will be ok. Does anyone know if 2 lines splitting is normal? Will it look like wrinkles?
> 
> My inner corners are just attached to the lids. It doesn't really look like an in-out fold because the in part is a line on the outside. Will this gradually turn into an in-out line?



If its not an in-out fold what fold is it currently?  Outfold or infold?


----------



## weick

Dr Kang said I was getting an in-out fold. So in fold in the inner corner a d becomes out fold. Now it looks like out fold. The inner corner looks attached to my lids. Just a line visible. 
The outer corner is really "forked".


----------



## weick

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Weick,
> 
> I have 2 lines at my left outer corner too. One of the lines is very slightly deeper and follows the line from the inner corner. Towards the end there is another line which is where he cut and sewed and, different from yours, it is slightly lower and appears flatter. They are about 2mm apart. It is not very obvious though.
> 
> I asked Dr Kang since day 1 too and he told me it is just temporary.



Thank you for letting me know. These two lines "fork" is pretty visible though one is a bit lighter. Dr Kang also told me this will resolve itself so I'm trying not to look at it. But when I look at it it looks very strange.


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> Best to keep them moist to avoid stubborn scars



I applied the ointments from IOU. It is very moisturizing and can lasts for at least 7-8 hours so think it works better than Vaseline. IOU provides 2 ointments so should be ample.


----------



## *schmoo*

has anyone had bad experiences with scarring? I have a firm lump @ the stitch exit/entry point along with irregular folds in that area. Will this go away? Of course my doc thinks everything is fine. I'm about 3 wks post op


----------



## Deepeyes

#17 days Post Operation. My bruises under my eyes are all gone. Have been applying the arnica gel (after plus) the last few days. I stopped using them earlier as Dr Kang think it will cause complication. I should have continued to apply under my eyes since I didn't do anything under eyes. 

I had a lots of small white scar tissues at the incision line. At least 5 on each eye. Ate Rizaben for last 2 days. They are no longer white now and had reduced in size. Guess both Rizaben and the ointment (blue and white) do work. Please note Rizaben cannot be consumed unless scar tissues started to develop. This is explicit instructions from IOU.

I realize also why I have two lines at the end of my incision on my left eye. A row of white scar tissues (quite big previously) formed a line since there are about 5-6 of of them at the end of left eye's incision. This caused the triple line in a way. Hopefully they will go away in a couple of days.


----------



## Deepeyes

*schmoo* said:


> has anyone had bad experiences with scarring? I have a firm lump @ the stitch exit/entry point along with irregular folds in that area. Will this go away? Of course my doc thinks everything is fine. I'm about 3 wks post op


 
Hi, 

I had them in my previous surgeries. It will go away after a while but in my case, new ones will pop up somewhere else along the way but eventually all of them will go away. Give it about 6 months.


----------



## itsumobaby

*schmoo* said:


> has anyone had bad experiences with scarring? I have a firm lump @ the stitch exit/entry point along with irregular folds in that area. Will this go away? Of course my doc thinks everything is fine. I'm about 3 wks post op



Me, The lump is not likely to go away since I had the same problem, which doc do u go to


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> #17 days Post Operation. My bruises under my eyes are all gone. Have been applying the arnica gel (after plus) the last few days. I stopped using them earlier as Dr Kang think it will cause complication. I should have continued to apply under my eyes since I didn't do anything under eyes.
> 
> I had a lots of small white scar tissues at the incision line. At least 5 on each eye. Ate Rizaben for last 2 days. They are no longer white now and had reduced in size. Guess both Rizaben and the ointment (blue and white) do work. Please note Rizaben cannot be consumed unless scar tissues started to develop. This is explicit instructions from IOU.
> 
> I realize also why I have two lines at the end of my incision on my left eye. A row of white scar tissues (quite big previously) formed a line since there are about 5-6 of of them at the end of left eye's incision. This caused the triple line in a way. Hopefully they will go away in a couple of days.



Did he tell you why Rizaben is not advised. To be consumer without scar tissue developing? One of my friends advised me to take it everyday after the surgery


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> Did he tell you why Rizaben is not advised. To be consumer without scar tissue developing? One of my friends advised me to take it everyday after the surgery



I am not sure. Dr kang said do not eat it if you do not have any scars...I think this medicine is treatment for hytrophic and keloid scars but not as preventive measure.


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> I am not sure. Dr kang said do not eat it if you do not have any scars...I think this medicine is treatment for hytrophic and keloid scars but not as preventive measure.



I wonder if they are medications for preventing these scars


----------



## *schmoo*

Deepeyes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had them in my previous surgeries. It will go away after a while but in my case, new ones will pop up somewhere else along the way but eventually all of them will go away. Give it about 6 months.



I had 2 previous surgeries and the scars all did go away, but I don't remember how bad they were.  I remember there was a white incision scar but it eventually faded.  Thanks for replying 



itsumobaby said:


> Me, The lump is not likely to go away since I had the same problem, which doc do u go to



May I ask how long ago your surgery was?


----------



## weick

Regarding Rizaben. Dr Kang said it may or may not work to get rid of hypertonic scars ( I guess some people may not be receptive to it?). He gave me the prescription to take home and he said to take it for a month if I am concerned and stressed about it. Nothing about waiting for the scars to form. When I went to get the prescription filled I asked if the medicine had harsh side effects since I didn't want to take it if it wasn't going to be effective. The pharmacist told me to take to to be safe so I did. 

I'm still taking it but I see a lot of wrinkley scars and folds on my lids 14 days post op


----------



## *schmoo*

Just reading around the internet, the only non-invasive things that have been proven to be effective to reduce scars were pressure, silicone sheets, and I think keeping the scar hydrated.  I don't know how practical pressure and silicone sheets are for tiny areas near the eyes.

There's only anecdotal evidence for massaging.  There doesn't seem to be consensus on this as a well-respected dr. said not to bother.  

Everything else requires procedures in a medical setting (steroid injections, laser, surgery).

But mostly, you have to be patient and give the scars time, months, to heal and fade.


----------



## Go2Kr

Before I left Seoul, I went to IOU, Tieum and Faceline. As I mentioned in the other thread, my left and right eye look slightly different. My left eye looks a little smaller, if you look at it very careful. 
Anyway, I did not make appointments. Did not get to meet Dr Kwon at Tieum, the girl at reception told me that he is fully booked for the next two days. Really? That popular? I don' know. And they also told me to wait for 6 months. 
Dr Kang at IOU is VERY confident. He is the only one that told me immediately that he could do revision, even I am only at my three week post op. He said the accuracy won't be much different, maybe only 5%. I did not do it, because I'm still hoping that it is just swelling and my eyes will turn out to be the same later. Also his method is different and I am not so sure about this. His clinic is very popular though, I went there twice and every time the smaller waiting room is almost full. Note it is small as well. LOL. 
Faceline is also very popular, the clinics were also full of people at the waiting area. Again it is small, compare with clinic like Regen. I met Dr Lee. He is on TV. That let beauty 3. He told me it probably is due to swelling and ask me to wait. As I said, faceline seems to like that baby face style, but because it is so popular, I was quite intrigued. 
Anyway, for those who are interested in eyes revision, maybe check out BIO, IOU,Braun, Tieum, and face line. I strongly recommend you to visit as many clinics as possible for revision. 
Oh also Dr Kang seem to like to make the eyelid very low. Make sure that it is your style. I am not sure. But Korean girls definitely prefer lower eyelid. Also it is easier to make the lower eyelid higher, but more difficult to make the higher eyelid lower, I mean for revision surgeries.


----------



## lovergirly

hi all,

i like her eyes...is her eyes a parallel (outfold) crease with epicantho done?? can someone tell me if i'm correct?


----------



## TwiNnie

Go2Kr said:


> Also it is easier to make the lower eyelid higher, but more difficult to make the higher eyelid lower, I mean for revision surgeries.



If it's really so, it means that he's really skilled, he lowered my eyelid from 10mm to 5.5mm!


----------



## itsumobaby

TwiNnie said:


> If it's really so, it means that he's really skilled, he lowered my eyelid from 10mm to 5.5mm!



For my case, I don't need my eyelid to get lowered, in fact maybe 1mm higher if do-able, I fear he will randomly lower my eye crease


----------



## cherryzz

*schmoo* said:


> has anyone had bad experiences with scarring? I have a firm lump @ the stitch exit/entry point along with irregular folds in that area. Will this go away? Of course my doc thinks everything is fine. I'm about 3 wks post op



i think it will slowly fade away in time. dont worry


----------



## cherryzz

lovergirly said:


> hi all,
> 
> i like her eyes...is her eyes a parallel (outfold) crease with epicantho done?? can someone tell me if i'm correct?


i think this is considered as an "in out fold" (not veru sure thou) =)


----------



## choco_pie

Thinkpink17 said:


> I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.


Hi Thinkpink17, I was wondering who did you do your epi reversal with in the end and if you like the result? I'm desperate to have a epi fixed and really hoping you can help me. I'm going to Korea in just a few days. I can't PM you yet, but you might be able to contact me. 

I'm so desperate for information about epi reversal, I'm very sorry to bother you, but I would be really really grateful if you could share you experience and any helpful info to help me with a decision.

Thank you so much!


----------



## itsumobaby

choco_pie said:


> Hi Thinkpink17, I was wondering who did you do your epi reversal with in the end and if you like the result? I'm desperate to have a epi fixed and really hoping you can help me. I'm going to Korea in just a few days. I can't PM you yet, but you might be able to contact me.
> 
> I'm so desperate for information about epi reversal, I'm very sorry to bother you, but I would be really really grateful if you could share you experience and any helpful info to help me with a decision.
> 
> Thank you so much!



I know 2 ex forumers who had a really successful epi reversal surgery at EVEclinic, inbox me if you need the deatils


----------



## choco_pie

itsumobaby said:


> I know 2 ex forumers who had a really successful epi reversal surgery at EVEclinic, inbox me if you need the deatils


Hi itsumobaby,

That's really interesting, I would love some information! Unfortunately I can't PM yet (I tried) but if you can PM me I can give you my email?

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## *schmoo*

cherryzz said:


> i think it will slowly fade away in time. dont worry



I hope so!


----------



## bellyshiok

I consulted Dr Lee at VIP rgding eyelids correction n facelift n he suggested a whole list n very EX!!!!Next consulted Dr.Yoo at Pitangui(25yrs in tis biz)He intends to do much less n price is almost half  of Dr.Lee.But hes in his sixties so my Korean friend warns! Last was at JW  consulted Dr.Choi. He is very matter of fact kind of doctor n tried his best to explain wat he ll do(revise but no enhancement kind of surgery) then he has to rush off for surgery.Their Eng consultant only works a mth over w JW n he is SLOW in response to email!!!!! I havent heard from him after consultation though i emailed for another final consultation!!!He is supposed to forward de breakdown of proceedures n prices but DIDNT!!!! They expect u to leave de clinic on de same day of yr surgery!!!!! IF i do eyes n face I ll rather stay a nite at least for observation!!!!!! Very undecided now! BUT Pitangui responded n welcome me back for another consultation tmr!


----------



## itsumobaby

choco_pie said:


> Hi itsumobaby,
> 
> That's really interesting, I would love some information! Unfortunately I can't PM yet (I tried) but if you can PM me I can give you my email?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help.



Yup, give me your email and and I'll pass their contact detail to u. Don't worry too much I am no expert but the result they had was really good I had to say


----------



## virgo86

bellyshiok said:


> I consulted Dr Lee at VIP rgding eyelids correction n facelift n he suggested a whole list n very EX!!!!Next consulted Dr.Yoo at Pitangui(25yrs in tis biz)He intends to do much less n price is almost half  of Dr.Lee.But hes in his sixties so my Korean friend warns! Last was at JW  consulted Dr.Choi. He is very matter of fact kind of doctor n tried his best to explain wat he ll do(revise but no enhancement kind of surgery) then he has to rush off for surgery.Their Eng consultant only works a mth over w JW n he is SLOW in response to email!!!!! I havent heard from him after consultation though i emailed for another final consultation!!!He is supposed to forward de breakdown of proceedures n prices but DIDNT!!!! They expect u to leave de clinic on de same day of yr surgery!!!!! IF i do eyes n face I ll rather stay a nite at least for observation!!!!!! Very undecided now! BUT Pitangui responded n welcome me back for another consultation tmr!


Hi bellyshiok, are u in korea now? currently im helping my mum looking for a good surgeon for her facelift too, and she leans towards bk, and I just found another clinic called Aone, they seem to be good at facelift, but couldnt find any review about this clinics in any forum, only saw some video in YouTube.  , I also emailed Item, they quote $4000-6000 which is slightly cheaper than bk. But I wonder if they are good at it. As for myself, I want to do double eyelid, i saw apujeong plastic surgery website, I think they do a good job for eyelid, but I cant find their email address....all in Korean words*scratch my head*. How much did pitangui quote u for facelift? Anyway, I'm very looking forward to hear your experience.


----------



## itsumobaby

virgo86 said:


> Hi bellyshiok, are u in korea now? currently im helping my mum looking for a good surgeon for her facelift too, and she leans towards bk, and I just found another clinic called Aone, they seem to be good at facelift, but couldnt find any review about this clinics in any forum, only saw some video in YouTube.  , I also emailed Item, they quote $4000-6000 which is slightly cheaper than bk. But I wonder if they are good at it. As for myself, I want to do double eyelid, i saw apujeong plastic surgery website, I think they do a good job for eyelid, but I cant find their email address....all in Korean words*scratch my head*. How much did pitangui quote u for facelift? Anyway, I'm very looking forward to hear your experience.



You are in the wrong thread. It's only revisional eye surgery here


----------



## weick

bellyshiok said:


> I consulted Dr Lee at VIP rgding eyelids correction n facelift n he suggested a whole list n very EX!!!!Next consulted Dr.Yoo at Pitangui(25yrs in tis biz)He intends to do much less n price is almost half  of Dr.Lee.But hes in his sixties so my Korean friend warns! Last was at JW  consulted Dr.Choi. He is very matter of fact kind of doctor n tried his best to explain wat he ll do(revise but no enhancement kind of surgery) then he has to rush off for surgery.Their Eng consultant only works a mth over w JW n he is SLOW in response to email!!!!! I havent heard from him after consultation though i emailed for another final consultation!!!He is supposed to forward de breakdown of proceedures n prices but DIDNT!!!! They expect u to leave de clinic on de same day of yr surgery!!!!! IF i do eyes n face I ll rather stay a nite at least for observation!!!!!! Very undecided now! BUT Pitangui responded n welcome me back for another consultation tmr!



I consulted with JW in the beginning of the year. They have 2 doctors who specialize in eye. When I asked who I should do it with and the consultant told me that dr choi does not finish the surgery and another doctor usually finishes the sewing. I don't know if its sometimes or all the time. 
I met with dr ahn who does eyes and he also does "anti aging". I did my eyes with IoU but dr ahn was also a strong contender.


----------



## itsumobaby

misskr said:


> hey girls (and boys)!
> will be going to IOU dr. kang for consultation tomorrow ... if anyone wants to join me, message me so we can meet up?
> i can speak korean and i'm willing to translate for you if you have a consultation at iou



Too bad I am not in Korea at the moment, do u live in Korea? We will all appreciate it if you let us know what feedbacks does dr kang give you.


----------



## daytona289

misskr said:


> yes, i live in Korea (temporarily)
> 
> sure, i will post here after i have my consultation with dr. kang
> wish  me luck


 
hi misskr, i look fwd to read your reviews with dr. kang as i m looking to do eyelid revision in a couple of months. Tks!


----------



## KPStar

I had revisional eyelid surgery in Beverly Hills,  California,  by a well-known Korean surgeon. I have ptosis on both eyes. This doctor didn't know how to treat eyes with ptosis, or he didn't care,  because my eyes are now asymmetrical. When I complained to him, he offered a revision but he said that he's only going to do one eye. I spoke to another doctor who told me that when doing a revision, both eyes must be done. Anyways, I decided not to go back to that quack for fear that he might really destroy my eyes. I'm going to Korea on August 21 to consult for revisional eyes and possibly double jaw surgeries. Wish me luck!


----------



## lalaland115

choco_pie said:


> Hi itsumobaby,
> 
> That's really interesting, I would love some information! Unfortunately I can't PM yet (I tried) but if you can PM me I can give you my email?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help.


hello 
can you give me some information too?
you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com 
thanks!


----------



## loserbitch

@Deepeyes: sorry, I cannot send a PM, so I will ask you here... I hope you see this because I would love it if you were able to help me. 

I was wondering how your double eyelid operation with Dr. Kang @ IOU is healing? Do you feel that, considering how many days it's been since your operation, your fold is getting too low or if it seems like it will heal at the height you wanted (still kind of high and not too natural)? 

I am currently basically in the same position that you were in. I too had my primary double eyelid + epi surgery with Dr. Kwon @ Teuim and have been having a terrible time choosing between him and Dr. Kang for my revision. I have pretty much decided on Dr. Kang to do my revision next Monday but feel a lot of doubt! Mostly sooo worried he is not capable of making my fold higher or even keeping it the same. Perhaps because it is not his habit, what he normally does and therefore has more experience with? Maybe it feels unnatural to him because he doesn't often do it? I know he is very skilled and has a lot of experience with revisions which are more challenging procedures, and I want this to be my final operation (really cannot risk not being satisfied again, which I'm sorry you had to go through when you reoperated with Dr. Kwon) but I wonder if our aesthetic taste is too different and he will not be able to beautifully adhere to my preference. I don't want to shift him off course from his natural tendencies and what he is most comfortable with. As we both know, Dr. Kwon can create a really pretty fold shape which is more to my taste. And I actually prefer a lot of the "before" pictures on IOU's website to the "after"! 

My only problem right now is ptosis (which is my fault, because Dr. Kwon recommended it at the time and I did not listen). They both are good at doing ptosis, do you think? If I go with Dr. Kwon again, it is his work that he will be correcting, so maybe he will be more familiar? And I can trust that, aesthetically, it will be consistent... if my problem is simple, then probably Dr. Kwon can satisfactorily deliver? BUT another, more minor problem is the incision scar that I currently have, which makes the fold look KIND OF deep but it doesn't really bother me. I wear a lot of eye make-up and the deepish, high-ish fold looks very good when I do. Dr. Kang says he wants to correct it. It seems like Dr. Kwon, on the other hand, has this tendency to create a deepish fold? Maybe because he's connecting the tissue to the tarsal plate instead of the levator muscle (I don't pretend to understand the technicals). Anyway, it just seems that Dr. Kang's method (incisional instead of excisional, and somehow no scar) is really good for lowering the fold, and I'm so scared that with his method I will think the fold is too low in a few years or something (I also read that people aren't happy with his work after a while, for this reason. At the same time, clearly Dr. Kwon's revisions are not infallible.). Because if I want a high fold, it seems that there will be too much skin or potential droopiness without using excisional, and if it's so "light" and scarless, will the eye be able to sustain a high fold? 

I know you once stated that it's because all the Korean locals like a lower, natural fold, so that's what he does, and that's what you see on his website. But maybe the Korean locals that want a natural fold go to him because he is known for that, as opposed to other Korean clinics that specialize in more ulzzang eyes. Maybe he prefers doing it that way in the first place, and that is therefore what he is good at. I just really want to be able to do make-up like I can now. It's weird to me that the trend seems to be low natural folds but you still see all the Korean actresses having much higher folds than what Dr. Kang does. 

I'm so sorry for this massive rant - you really only have to answer my very first question, if anything at all. I guess I thought that if I elaborate more on overall, you might be able to answer the first question more easily, or perhaps more easily give additional insight if you were planning to. But I don't mean to overwhelm you. And I wish you all the satisfaction with your eyes along the entirety of your recovery.


----------



## loserbitch

@itsumobaby: I read you posted that a forumer who went to Dr. Kang was still very swollen at 4 months post-op? I'm not asking for her name, but I would like to know what she was dissatisfied with that led her to have a revision/what procedures Dr. Kang did. How is she healing by this point? Thank you.


----------



## Deepeyes

loserbitch said:


> @Deepeyes: sorry, I cannot send a PM, so I will ask you here... I hope you see this because I would love it if you were able to help me.
> 
> I was wondering how your double eyelid operation with Dr. Kang @ IOU is healing? Do you feel that, considering how many days it's been since your operation, your fold is getting too low or if it seems like it will heal at the height you wanted (still kind of high and not too natural)?
> 
> I am currently basically in the same position that you were in. I too had my primary double eyelid + epi surgery with Dr. Kwon @ Teuim and have been having a terrible time choosing between him and Dr. Kang for my revision. I have pretty much decided on Dr. Kang to do my revision next Monday but feel a lot of doubt! Mostly sooo worried he is not capable of making my fold higher or even keeping it the same. Perhaps because it is not his habit, what he normally does and therefore has more experience with? Maybe it feels unnatural to him because he doesn't often do it? I know he is very skilled and has a lot of experience with revisions which are more challenging procedures, and I want this to be my final operation (really cannot risk not being satisfied again, which I'm sorry you had to go through when you reoperated with Dr. Kwon) but I wonder if our aesthetic taste is too different and he will not be able to beautifully adhere to my preference. I don't want to shift him off course from his natural tendencies and what he is most comfortable with. As we both know, Dr. Kwon can create a really pretty fold shape which is more to my taste. And I actually prefer a lot of the "before" pictures on IOU's website to the "after"!
> 
> My only problem right now is ptosis (which is my fault, because Dr. Kwon recommended it at the time and I did not listen). They both are good at doing ptosis, do you think? If I go with Dr. Kwon again, it is his work that he will be correcting, so maybe he will be more familiar? And I can trust that, aesthetically, it will be consistent... if my problem is simple, then probably Dr. Kwon can satisfactorily deliver? BUT another, more minor problem is the incision scar that I currently have, which makes the fold look KIND OF deep but it doesn't really bother me. I wear a lot of eye make-up and the deepish, high-ish fold looks very good when I do. Dr. Kang says he wants to correct it. It seems like Dr. Kwon, on the other hand, has this tendency to create a deepish fold? Maybe because he's connecting the tissue to the tarsal plate instead of the levator muscle (I don't pretend to understand the technicals). Anyway, it just seems that Dr. Kang's method (incisional instead of excisional, and somehow no scar) is really good for lowering the fold, and I'm so scared that with his method I will think the fold is too low in a few years or something (I also read that people aren't happy with his work after a while, for this reason. At the same time, clearly Dr. Kwon's revisions are not infallible.). Because if I want a high fold, it seems that there will be too much skin or potential droopiness without using excisional, and if it's so "light" and scarless, will the eye be able to sustain a high fold?
> 
> I know you once stated that it's because all the Korean locals like a lower, natural fold, so that's what he does, and that's what you see on his website. But maybe the Korean locals that want a natural fold go to him because he is known for that, as opposed to other Korean clinics that specialize in more ulzzang eyes. Maybe he prefers doing it that way in the first place, and that is therefore what he is good at. I just really want to be able to do make-up like I can now. It's weird to me that the trend seems to be low natural folds but you still see all the Korean actresses having much higher folds than what Dr. Kang does.
> 
> I'm so sorry for this massive rant - you really only have to answer my very first question, if anything at all. I guess I thought that if I elaborate more on overall, you might be able to answer the first question more easily, or perhaps more easily give additional insight if you were planning to. But I don't mean to overwhelm you. And I wish you all the satisfaction with your eyes along the entirety of your recovery.



Hi

I never expect to find out you have exactly the same experience as I did. Sorry I am not mocking at your plight but the coincidence is uncanny in a way. I can totally understand you since I was on the verge of mental breakdown 1 week before surgery and deciding even if I need to dp my revision. 

It has been five weeks since my operation and I have already reached my ideal height at 7mm. 2mm when eyes are opened.  Although most people experience continuous eyelid lowering up to 4 months (some even 6 mths or a year). From my previous 2 surgeries I reached my ideal height at about 1 mth too. There isn't any lid lowering after 1 month for all my surgeries. Of course for my current one though I am only making assumption since it might be too early to tell,  I am pretty confident it is the ideal and final height. All my surgeries it was cut at the same height too. Dr Kang assured me my original height will be retained amd indeed incision was cut at original line. But my problem is really the depth as it still look deep. 

For ptosis I cannot answer you if Dr Kang is better but I reckon he is really good too from reviews and photos. But I really love my ptosis from Teium. My eyes are bigger and I no longer look sleepy. .love it so much! 

It is very true Dr Kwon can do very beautiful, deep and drama double eyelid and it goes well with heavy makeup that makes you look like a doll. Totally blown away look. But because I do not wear make up daily or rarely I find it too drama in most days. The thing abt dr kang is he can really tailor to your requirements which he did for me. I think he does more natural eyelids though. Personally I find Dr Kang more communicative as Dr Kwon who is a great guy too keeps to himself more. 

Hope you find answer to yout dilemma soonest and all the best to your upcoming surgery..


----------



## loserbitch

Deepeyes said:


> Hi
> 
> I never expect to find out you have exactly the same experience as I did. Sorry I am not mocking at your plight but the coincidence is uncanny in a way. I can totally understand you since I was on the verge of mental breakdown 1 week before surgery and deciding even if I need to dp my revision.
> 
> It has been five weeks since my operation and I have already reached my ideal height at 7mm. 2mm when eyes are opened.  Although most people experience continuous eyelid lowering up to 4 months (some even 6 mths or a year). From my previous 2 surgeries I reached my ideal height at about 1 mth too. There isn't any lid lowering after 1 month for all my surgeries. Of course for my current one though I am only making assumption since it might be too early to tell,  I am pretty confident it is the ideal and final height. All my surgeries it was cut at the same height too. Dr Kang assured me my original height will be retained amd indeed incision was cut at original line. But my problem is really the depth as it still look deep.
> 
> For ptosis I cannot answer you if Dr Kang is better but I reckon he is really good too from reviews and photos. But I really love my ptosis from Teium. My eyes are bigger and I no longer look sleepy. .love it so much!
> 
> It is very true Dr Kwon can do very beautiful, deep and drama double eyelid and it goes well with heavy makeup that makes you look like a doll. Totally blown away look. But because I do not wear make up daily or rarely I find it too drama in most days. The thing abt dr kang is he can really tailor to your requirements which he did for me. I think he does more natural eyelids though. Personally I find Dr Kang more communicative as Dr Kwon who is a great guy too keeps to himself more.
> 
> Hope you find answer to yout dilemma soonest and all the best to your upcoming surgery..


Many thanks for your prompt and helpful reply. Let me just quickly confirm a couple of things, I'm really sorry for being a pain. I feel that I am developing a stomach ulcer from all of the agonizing... 1) I was rereading through some of your posts and your main problem was the deep fold. But there was also the triple fold issue - after your first revision with Dr. Kwon, he still could not fix the triple fold, even after fat graft? So you had Dr. Kang fix it? Or was it that after Dr. Kwon operated, triple fold eventually went away by itself for the most part? If it is the former, that Dr. Kang was able to fix the triple fold, then that speaks to his skill since he was able to resolve the triple fold and Dr. Kwon could not... 2) So you are still dealing with deep fold? Considering you are still only 5 weeks out from surgery, is it much less deep compared to post-surgery with Dr. Kwon at similar time frame? I'm sure it will finally heal as you wanted and as Dr. Kang promised.


----------



## snowcup

loserbitch said:


> My only problem right now is ptosis (which is my fault, because Dr. Kwon recommended it at the time and I did not listen). They both are good at doing ptosis, do you think? If I go with Dr. Kwon again, it is his work that he will be correcting, so maybe he will be more familiar? And I can trust that, aesthetically, it will be consistent... if my problem is simple, then probably Dr. Kwon can satisfactorily deliver? BUT another, more minor problem is the incision scar that I currently have, which makes the fold look KIND OF deep but it doesn't really bother me. I wear a lot of eye make-up and the deepish, high-ish fold looks very good when I do. Dr. Kang says he wants to correct it. It seems like Dr. Kwon, on the other hand, has this tendency to create a deepish fold? Maybe because he's connecting the tissue to the tarsal plate instead of the levator muscle (I don't pretend to understand the technicals). Anyway, it just seems that Dr. Kang's method (incisional instead of excisional, and somehow no scar) is really good for lowering the fold, and I'm so scared that with his method I will think the fold is too low in a few years or something (I also read that people aren't happy with his work after a while, for this reason. At the same time, clearly Dr. Kwon's revisions are not infallible.). Because if I want a high fold, it seems that there will be too much skin or potential droopiness without using excisional, and if it's so "light" and scarless, will the eye be able to sustain a high fold?



If ptosis is your main concern - if it's not severe - it can be corrected without incisional surgery (no cutting or incision) via the Muller's muscle approach, where surgeons can go underneath your eyelid and make the adjustment. 

I'm not sure how long ago your surgery was, but the depth does decrease. Since it doesn't really bother you now, and it will lessen with time, there really isn't a need to correct it if you don't have any complications. 

I had surgery at IOU a few months ago, and my folds have continued to decrease since my first month. I think it's because there is more overhanging skin above the crease with this method. Only the eyelid skin below the crease pulls in as your eye opens so until all of the swelling dissipates the fold will get smaller. I previously had the deeper type of surgery for over ten years before this last revision so I can see the difference. The deeper surgery had less overhang of skin but more risks. Pros and cons for every method.


----------



## Deepeyes

loserbitch said:


> Many thanks for your prompt and helpful reply. Let me just quickly confirm a couple of things, I'm really sorry for being a pain. I feel that I am developing a stomach ulcer from all of the agonizing... 1) I was rereading through some of your posts and your main problem was the deep fold. But there was also the triple fold issue - after your first revision with Dr. Kwon, he still could not fix the triple fold, even after fat graft? So you had Dr. Kang fix it? Or was it that after Dr. Kwon operated, triple fold eventually went away by itself for the most part? If it is the former, that Dr. Kang was able to fix the triple fold, then that speaks to his skill since he was able to resolve the triple fold and Dr. Kwon could not... 2) So you are still dealing with deep fold? Considering you are still only 5 weeks out from surgery, is it much less deep compared to post-surgery with Dr. Kwon at similar time frame? I'm sure it will finally heal as you wanted and as Dr. Kang promised.


 
1) Yes, after my first revision for my left eye with Dr Kwon, he couldn't fix the problem. I was left with a deep wrinkle on my left eye above incision line. A few people saw the photo and it looks pretty serious then. In fact he performed two fat grafts for my left eye but it just won't go away then. At that time, he tried his best to help me.. I had to visit Teium everyday and he was really angry with me for not performing fat graft during primary surgery as I was already suffering from sunken eyelid for my left eye then. After my revision, I still remember the look on Dr Kwon's and nurses' faces. They said they already did their best and that would be my permanent look and my left eye will never be as nice as my right eye. Eventually, I used my own method to remove the deep wrinkle and after 5 months it went away like 80% of it. You cannot see it clearly unless you scrutinize it clearly.  

I am not going to say Dr Kwon's skill is no good because I really don't know. I had my revision at 5 weeks after primary surgery, not sure if this plays a part as well! 

By the time I went to Dr Kang, my wrinkle on my left eye was very minimal and I had the 3rd fat graft on my left eye.  However I am more inclined to believe Dr Kang is better at revision because in a lot of his patients' photos, I saw many photos with deep folds/lines that he is able to completely remove and at the same time create a new one. 

2. During the first few weeks, the depth looks the same however incision on corner of both eyes are more flat looking for the recent surgery performed by dr Kang. I disagree that depth will definitely decrease with time because it depends on how deep the surgeon cut your eyes. At 5th week, the incision lines became even deeper for my previous surgery by Dr Kwon and it continues to get deeper as time went. Currently my folds are still deep but I don't see it getting deeper as before. Hope this time the depth does decrease with time.

Actually if you are just doing ptosis, you don't have to worry how the incision/revision will turn out since you are not bothered by the depth thereafter you can always opt to do ptosis alone.


----------



## loserbitch

snowcup said:


> If ptosis is your main concern - if it's not severe - it can be corrected without incisional surgery (no cutting or incision) via the Muller's muscle approach, where surgeons can go underneath your eyelid and make the adjustment.
> 
> I'm not sure how long ago your surgery was, but the depth does decrease. Since it doesn't really bother you now, and it will lessen with time, there really isn't a need to correct it if you don't have any complications.
> 
> I had surgery at IOU a few months ago, and my folds have continued to decrease since my first month. I think it's because there is more overhanging skin above the crease with this method. Only the eyelid skin below the crease pulls in as your eye opens so until all of the swelling dissipates the fold will get smaller. I previously had the deeper type of surgery for over ten years before this last revision so I can see the difference. The deeper surgery had less overhang of skin but more risks. Pros and cons for every method.


Appreciate your insight v. much. My surgery was exactly 2 years ago.

To clarify, you underwent revision with Dr. Kang to both reduce the depth of AND lower your fold? As you stated, his method makes sense to those ends, and especially if they were your goals. I'm sure that if I made clear to Dr. Kang that I want zero lowering whatsoever, then he would approach accordingly, but have been apprehensive that his method just inherently will lower my fold at least marginally, because of the "more overhanging skin" that you mentioned. Also, has the height decreased below what you wanted?

I have been scanning a few medical journal articles regarding ptosis correction. Despite it all remaining nebulous to me, I've gathered some points such as mere levator aponeurosis advancement is sufficient in mild cases (which is actually what doesn't require skin incision, according to this article, though I don't know if this is some new method in addition to what you mentioned that also doesn't require incision), then levator resection (which apparently involves some Muller's muscle action) in moderate cases (see here). And that Muller's muscle resection in cases of weak levator muscle is not effective. And I would assume that my issue is weak levator muscle function, for that's where I think 'stuff' gets attached to in double eyelid surgery and I had weakness to begin with, and it's gotten considerably worse post-surgery. Ahh poor, tricky eyes. Anyway, not trying to dispute what you said, just figured I'd link **** I skimmed, mostly in an attempt to sliiiiiightly orient myself. I don't really know if these articles contributed to any medical progress or if they were just small-scale studies for more exploratory purposes and therefore not representative


----------



## snowcup

It's good to orient yourself, but it's hard to know what is considered "tried-and-true"  vs. "this-might-work" based on articles. The first article you linked is proposing a newer method and actually indicates in the latter section that Muller's resection is a standard transjunctival approach for minimal ptosis. With ptosis, it's really important to get an accurate diagnosis because there are many different kinds and it can get very complicated. The main point is that it's possible to correct some ptosis without revising your creases. 

I think it would be worthwhile to visit an oculoplastic surgeon for ptosis consultation before going to Seoul. There have been a lot of advancements in the last decade or so in this area, but not all plastic surgeons may be practicing the different methods. I'm not sure what methods Kang or Kwon (or others) uses for ptosis or if they do this type of repair. 

As for the overhanging skin, there is a little more now than what I had previously. Depth wasn't an issue for me, but I did want to lower my folds. My prior surgery pulled in the eyelid skin from both above and below the crease, which creates smooth taut skin with less overhang. However, I now notice that just the eyelid skin below the crease pulls in as the eye opens. So the crease height decreases as the eyelids flatten. The eyelids are also flatter than before besides being smaller, which looks natural. But this combination means smaller than expected creases could be a concern. It's too early to know. It would be great if others who had revisions a year or more ago could tell us approximately when their creases stabilized. My guess is that the final height is approximate and not as precise as some may want.


----------



## alex229

snowcup said:


> It's good to orient yourself, but it's hard to know what is considered "tried-and-true"  vs. "this-might-work" based on articles. The first article you linked is proposing a newer method and actually indicates in the latter section that Muller's resection is a standard transjunctival approach for minimal ptosis. With ptosis, it's really important to get an accurate diagnosis because there are many different kinds and it can get very complicated. The main point is that it's possible to correct some ptosis without revising your creases.
> 
> I think it would be worthwhile to visit an oculoplastic surgeon for ptosis consultation before going to Seoul. There have been a lot of advancements in the last decade or so in this area, but not all plastic surgeons may be practicing the different methods. I'm not sure what methods Kang or Kwon (or others) uses for ptosis or if they do this type of repair.
> 
> As for the overhanging skin, there is a little more now than what I had previously. Depth wasn't an issue for me, but I did want to lower my folds. My prior surgery pulled in the eyelid skin from both above and below the crease, which creates smooth taut skin with less overhang. However, I now notice that just the eyelid skin below the crease pulls in as the eye opens. So the crease height decreases as the eyelids flatten. The eyelids are also flatter than before besides being smaller, which looks natural. But this combination means smaller than expected creases could be a concern. It's too early to know. It would be great if others who had revisions a year or more ago could tell us approximately when their creases stabilized. My guess is that the final height is approximate and not as precise as some may want.



I totally agree with you.

After having had ptosis correction twice (1st at Designerps and 2nd at Teuimps), I've realised that my ptosis problem could not simply be cured by " shortening " the levator muscle as practiced by most Korean plastic surgeons. Now my eyes still look sleepy  and I kinda regret touching it in the first place because why the need of cutting the muscle if it doesn't improve my sleepy eyes?

It is true that there are many types of ptosis and some are really complicated so it is really a must to consult an oculoplasty first.


----------



## Keepfaith

Deepeyes said:


> 1) Yes, after my first revision for my left eye with Dr Kwon, he couldn't fix the problem. I was left with a deep wrinkle on my left eye above incision line. A few people saw the photo and it looks pretty serious then. In fact he performed two fat grafts for my left eye but it just won't go away then. At that time, he tried his best to help me.. I had to visit Teium everyday and he was really angry with me for not performing fat graft during primary surgery as I was already suffering from sunken eyelid for my left eye then. After my revision, I still remember the look on Dr Kwon's and nurses' faces. They said they already did their best and that would be my permanent look and my left eye will never be as nice as my right eye. Eventually, I used my own method to remove the deep wrinkle and after 5 months it went away like 80% of it. You cannot see it clearly unless you scrutinize it clearly.
> 
> I am not going to say Dr Kwon's skill is no good because I really don't know. I had my revision at 5 weeks after primary surgery, not sure if this plays a part as well!
> 
> By the time I went to Dr Kang, my wrinkle on my left eye was very minimal and I had the 3rd fat graft on my left eye.  However I am more inclined to believe Dr Kang is better at revision because in a lot of his patients' photos, I saw many photos with deep folds/lines that he is able to completely remove and at the same time create a new one.
> 
> 2. During the first few weeks, the depth looks the same however incision on corner of both eyes are more flat looking for the recent surgery performed by dr Kang. I disagree that depth will definitely decrease with time because it depends on how deep the surgeon cut your eyes. At 5th week, the incision lines became even deeper for my previous surgery by Dr Kwon and it continues to get deeper as time went. Currently my folds are still deep but I don't see it getting deeper as before. Hope this time the depth does decrease with time.
> 
> Actually if you are just doing ptosis, you don't have to worry how the incision/revision will turn out since you are not bothered by the depth thereafter you can always opt to do ptosis alone.


@deepeyes: I'm new to this thread, and just read your post.  So happy for you that you finally got the eye style you like.  Dr. Kang sounds like a very skilled surgeon who has helped with many troubled eyelids.  I have my own eyelid trouble too.  I just had a revision surgery 2 weeks ago, however, i was left with more problems than prior.  I feel that I need another revision surgery to correct all these new problems.  Poor me feel so desperate and depressed.  Here are my problems: 1) there is a deep wrinkle left above my left eyelid.  In your post you said that you used your own method, and 90% of it went away.  Could you kindly share what you did to make the deep wrinkle go away?  I would really appreciate your advice.  2) After the ptosis correction, my eye shape looks like a sharp triangle.  It makes the eye look extremely wield and unnatural.  Since you had Ptosis correction too, did you also experience that?  If so, how long does it take for the tri-angle shape go away and so the eye shape looks more natural?  3)Height of eyelid crease.  My eyelid width is only about 5mm now which i think is too small.  Do you know if there is a way to make the cease a little taller like 7mm? 

Your help will be greatly appreciated.  Again best of wishes on your healing.


----------



## Keepfaith

alex229 said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> After having had ptosis correction twice (1st at Designerps and 2nd at Teuimps), I've realised that my ptosis problem could not simply be cured by " shortening " the levator muscle as practiced by most Korean plastic surgeons. Now my eyes still look sleepy  and I kinda regret touching it in the first place because why the need of cutting the muscle if it doesn't improve my sleepy eyes?
> 
> It is true that there are many types of ptosis and some are really complicated so it is really a must to consult an oculoplasty first.


I thought that for Ptosis correction, the doctor use a string to tie up the muscle so the eyes look bigger.  If you don't like the Ptosis correction, the doctor can just take out the string and undo the ptosis? There should be no muscle cutting involved?


----------



## Keepfaith

snowcup said:


> If ptosis is your main concern - if it's not severe - it can be corrected without incisional surgery (no cutting or incision) via the Muller's muscle approach, where surgeons can go underneath your eyelid and make the adjustment.
> 
> I'm not sure how long ago your surgery was, but the depth does decrease. Since it doesn't really bother you now, and it will lessen with time, there really isn't a need to correct it if you don't have any complications.
> 
> I had surgery at IOU a few months ago, and my folds have continued to decrease since my first month. I think it's because there is more overhanging skin above the crease with this method. Only the eyelid skin below the crease pulls in as your eye opens so until all of the swelling dissipates the fold will get smaller. I previously had the deeper type of surgery for over ten years before this last revision so I can see the difference. The deeper surgery had less overhang of skin but more risks. Pros and cons for every method.


Here is my personal thought: how much of the eyelid crease showing is not only related to the height of the crease, but also how much skin overhanging above the eyelid.  So you could have a short crease but still show some crease when you open your eyes if the skin above doesn't cover too much.  I feel the depth of the eyelid is more critical than the height in order to make the eyes look more natural.  Anyone agree with me?


----------



## Keepfaith

misskr said:


> yes, i live in Korea (temporarily)
> 
> sure, i will post here after i have my consultation with dr. kang
> wish  me luck


Best of luck with your consultation.  Please keep us posted on your discussion at IOU. 

After going through the threads, it seems to me that the posts in the last few months have a lot of good reviews about Dr. Kang.  He is so popular among forum members.  I hope that all those posts are from kind hearts who are really trying to help the not-so-lucky eyelids, and sincerely hope that there is no money involved in promoting anyone.  "Bless the kind".


----------



## Keepfaith

KPStar said:


> I had revisional eyelid surgery in Beverly Hills,  California,  by a well-known Korean surgeon. I have ptosis on both eyes. This doctor didn't know how to treat eyes with ptosis, or he didn't care,  because my eyes are now asymmetrical. When I complained to him, he offered a revision but he said that he's only going to do one eye. I spoke to another doctor who told me that when doing a revision, both eyes must be done. Anyways, I decided not to go back to that quack for fear that he might really destroy my eyes. I'm going to Korea on August 21 to consult for revisional eyes and possibly double jaw surgeries. Wish me luck!


Thanks for sharing your experience.  So which doctors will you be consulting in Korea?  Good luck with your Korea trip!


----------



## loserbitch

snowcup said:


> It's good to orient yourself, but it's hard to know what is considered "tried-and-true"  vs. "this-might-work" based on articles. The first article you linked is proposing a newer method and actually indicates in the latter section that Muller's resection is a standard transjunctival approach for minimal ptosis. With ptosis, it's really important to get an accurate diagnosis because there are many different kinds and it can get very complicated. The main point is that it's possible to correct some ptosis without revising your creases.
> 
> I think it would be worthwhile to visit an oculoplastic surgeon for ptosis consultation before going to Seoul. There have been a lot of advancements in the last decade or so in this area, but not all plastic surgeons may be practicing the different methods. I'm not sure what methods Kang or Kwon (or others) uses for ptosis or if they do this type of repair.
> 
> As for the overhanging skin, there is a little more now than what I had previously. Depth wasn't an issue for me, but I did want to lower my folds. My prior surgery pulled in the eyelid skin from both above and below the crease, which creates smooth taut skin with less overhang. However, I now notice that just the eyelid skin below the crease pulls in as the eye opens. So the crease height decreases as the eyelids flatten. The eyelids are also flatter than before besides being smaller, which looks natural. But this combination means smaller than expected creases could be a concern. It's too early to know. It would be great if others who had revisions a year or more ago could tell us approximately when their creases stabilized. My guess is that the final height is approximate and not as precise as some may want.


Ah, bollocks. I'm already in Seoul and was actually scheduled to have surgery tomorrow (Friday). I'm definitely heeding your advice, though, and postponing my revision until winter break. Will be consulting with some oculoplastic surgeons while I'm here and until then. The anxiety has been eating me alive because I'm obviously not ready, and your post, along with alex229's, has pushed me to go with my gut and do what I need to do in order to make what I feel is a sound decision.


----------



## loserbitch

alex229 said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> After having had ptosis correction twice (1st at Designerps and 2nd at Teuimps), I've realised that my ptosis problem could not simply be cured by " shortening " the levator muscle as practiced by most Korean plastic surgeons. Now my eyes still look sleepy  and I kinda regret touching it in the first place because why the need of cutting the muscle if it doesn't improve my sleepy eyes?
> 
> It is true that there are many types of ptosis and some are really complicated so it is really a must to consult an oculoplasty first.


Thank you greatly for posting this feedback. Read through some of your posts and I'm really sorry Dr. Kwon did not deliver. How long ago was your revision with him and will you be seeking a second revision? Or have you just visited oculoplastic specialists to resolve the ptosis once and for all..


----------



## loserbitch

Deepeyes said:


> 1) Yes, after my first revision for my left eye with Dr Kwon, he couldn't fix the problem. I was left with a deep wrinkle on my left eye above incision line. A few people saw the photo and it looks pretty serious then. In fact he performed two fat grafts for my left eye but it just won't go away then. At that time, he tried his best to help me.. I had to visit Teium everyday and he was really angry with me for not performing fat graft during primary surgery as I was already suffering from sunken eyelid for my left eye then. After my revision, I still remember the look on Dr Kwon's and nurses' faces. They said they already did their best and that would be my permanent look and my left eye will never be as nice as my right eye. Eventually, I used my own method to remove the deep wrinkle and after 5 months it went away like 80% of it. You cannot see it clearly unless you scrutinize it clearly.
> 
> I am not going to say Dr Kwon's skill is no good because I really don't know. I had my revision at 5 weeks after primary surgery, not sure if this plays a part as well!
> 
> By the time I went to Dr Kang, my wrinkle on my left eye was very minimal and I had the 3rd fat graft on my left eye.  However I am more inclined to believe Dr Kang is better at revision because in a lot of his patients' photos, I saw many photos with deep folds/lines that he is able to completely remove and at the same time create a new one.
> 
> 2. During the first few weeks, the depth looks the same however incision on corner of both eyes are more flat looking for the recent surgery performed by dr Kang. I disagree that depth will definitely decrease with time because it depends on how deep the surgeon cut your eyes. At 5th week, the incision lines became even deeper for my previous surgery by Dr Kwon and it continues to get deeper as time went. Currently my folds are still deep but I don't see it getting deeper as before. Hope this time the depth does decrease with time.
> 
> Actually if you are just doing ptosis, you don't have to worry how the incision/revision will turn out since you are not bothered by the depth thereafter you can always opt to do ptosis alone.


Thank you again for being so thorough and aiding me in coming to a decision. I am glad that so far your folds have not gotten deeper; please keep us updated. I'm glad you and others haven't just disappeared after getting surgery because that's really where the answers come from... and that this forum isn't just a big mass of pre-surgery people scouring for information (guilty).


----------



## lalaland115

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry, this is going to be an incredible longpost!  I had my revision surgery with DrKang last week. In fact, it was straight after my consultation. I stillcouldnt believe I made that hasty decision but I was on the verge of breakingpoint I simply couldnt put this on hold any further. I need my life back. .  I bought Bromelain and sinnech frommakemeheal.com and I ate them about 3 days prior to surgery. I didnt have themduring my primary surgery so this time I could use the comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 2nd surgery on my right eyeand 3rd surgery for my left eye within 7 months. Just typing thisstruck fear and sent chill down my spine. I had my primary surgery and left eyerevision by Dr Kwon from Teium. I didnt want to mention his name earlier becauseI dont want to cause any misunderstanding when it was my fault to begin with.All I need was ptosis and correction of triple fold to double fold for only myleft eye. I must have gone crazy to even daydream of having super deep dollyeyes like Angelababy! I ended up having double eyelid, ptosis and epic surgery. I look like a doll after makeup andlooks prettier in camera and video but I was very unhappy because I look very fakewithout makeup. My eyes looks like it has 2 deep cut and people could telleasily I did something to my eyes. It is very un-natural so I cannot really blamethe doctor. In fact he gave me what I wanted. I like my ptosis and epic though!They are very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I didnt listen to Dr Kwon at that time anddidnt do fat graft on my left eye. As a result, my left eye suffered fromcomplication and I ended up with multiple folds. It was very serious! I had togo back in January to fix my left eye. Dr Kwon was very upset with me for notlistening to him. However he did the best he could for me. After surgery, myleft eye was left with a deep wrinkle above my incision and he said thats thebest he could do for me. Luckily I used my own remedy and the scar went awaylike 85%. You cannot really see unless you are literally scrutinizing my lefteye.  As time goes, I really hate my eyesas they are simply too deep thats why I had to seek for revision.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to IOU! The clinic is nice and cosy, prettystandard size for small clinic.  Iarrived at IOU at 5.30pm straight from airport. Ms Lee took me to consultationroom and we talked for about 20 mins. She needs to understand if I have money,if I can do surgery today (I pre-empted them earlier), my conditions, whathappened and whats my expected outcome etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I met Dr Kang who had completed his surgery at6.25pm. Originally I had contacted a translator and the nurse told me not tobring one during the call. According to grapevine, it is due to commission cutby translator I guess. During the consultation, I speak Korean to Dr Kang sinceI have no translator. I have been learning Korean for the last 6 months for thesake of my surgery. Well, the good news is Dr Kang brought in a male detemologistand his English was really excellent. He translated some difficult questionsfor us. So please save your money on translator. Cheers for dr Kang  with such good initiative.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy after the consultation. Dr Kang told methe wrinkle on my left upper eyelid (balance 15%) will go away and I will nothave triple fold. A few weeks earlier, another forumer got triple eyelid 2weeks after surgery with Dr Kang. After seeing her message, I got prettyparanoid and cranky as I do not know understand how she could have gotten this underDr Kang. Maybe she never do fat graft anyway she chose to ignore my question. Ireally could use that info n support.
> 
> 
> 
> I showed all my old photos and videos to Dr Kangbecause I want my original eyelid height, depth back. He told me my originaleyelid height is 8cm. After my ptosis was done by previous surgeon, my eyelidis now 7cm. Btw, he told me my ptosis is good J  The great news is Dr Kang can do deep linecorrection and retain my original height of 7cm! Omg! This is the only thingthats nagging at the back of my mind for the past 6 months. I goggled andresearched everywhere and nobody could tell me that I can retain my originalcrease height. This is the key determining factor in deciding if I should getmy surgery today. If Dr Kang is going to lower my eyelid, I would ratherdecline the surgery and have it 7 cm and deep rather than low and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> This answered my 2nd concern as well since I saw 2bad reviews of Dr Kang re low eyelid height. I believe Dr Kang used to do lowcrease, for the locals, and highly recommend that for his patients but what isso great about him is he is very flexible in accommodating to our needs andrequirements.
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we finished our consultation, it wasabout 7.10pm and I had to make a quick decision. My heart was pounding realhard at that moment.  I was brought to aclean neat room with locker, wardrobe and washing facilities to change and washmy face. Surprisingly I do not need to remove my clothes. All I need is to puton their bathrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> At 8pm, I was brought to the surgical room. It wasvery similar to the one I had at my primary clinic. I saw the cute Hello Kittyon the ceiling.  In comparison to my recentsurgery, I must say I am a bit surprised no antiseptic was put on my face. Ihad this at 2 other clinics prior to this surgery. Other than this, it waspretty ok.
> 
> 
> 
> The nurses couldnt find my vein to prepare fordrip and they poked me a few times! Ouch! It was a bit painful and theyapologize for it but I didnt have the heart to scold them probably also I wastoo preoccupied with my own anxieties!
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Kang stepped in to draw the markings around myeyes. I told him to do his best and this would be my last surgery. Out of myconsternation, he said I have sunken eyelids and he didnt see it duringconsultation earlier. In fact he said my upper eyelid fats are good andsufficient prior to this. If I do not inject fats, about 5 years later, I willexperience sunken eyelid again. I reckon this indirectly implied my fat graft willstay permanent in the near future. He acknowledged my sufferings re my agonyfrom these surgeries and he is determined to ensure this is my last surgery. Atthat moment, I was very touched. Since price was already agreed so the fatgraft was free for me. Wow! How nice right? I was more worried because I havehad 2 upper fat grafts on my left eyelid previously.
> 
> 
> 
> I was put to sleep for that 5 mins and was lookingforward to see the hello kitty lights etc but no I didnt see them. Instead, I saw many moving colors andlightings during the process. At one point, I probably screamed as I could feelsharp pain on my stomach. Thats the liposuction to get the fats. Before that Iwas debating with Dr Kang to extract fats from my thigh as I know fats fromThigh are more lasting than Stomach but Dr Kang insisted it doesnt make anydifference due to the minimal amount.
> 
> 
> 
> They woke me up and during surgery I could feel drKang was using blue laser light to burn my eye lids tissues. I am wondering ifhe had to detach my eyelid from tarsal plate. I couldnt get an answer on hismethod to perform my deep line corrections. For all my eyelid surgeries, I amthankful I didnt experience any pain. Having said this, at the end of mysurgery I could feel him tugging my eyelids... It was a bit painful but totallybearable. Think he was injecting fat graft at that point in time. About 10 minsbefore surgery ended, he was chit chatting with me. Asking me where I learnt myKorean. He also informed my politely that the way I addressed him is wrong. Icall him Weesa-nim and it should be Shangsim-nim.  This made me laugh then. I could sense that heis really quick, fast, relax and my surgery is simply a piece of cake for him. Hetold me the surgery is very successful, 100% success rate. Wow! I was veryrelieved to hear that.



Hello! Were you doing an eyelid lowering revision?


----------



## lalaland115

weick said:


> Hi. I got my revisional eyelid surgery, ptosis correction and fat graft with Dr. Kang.
> 
> Overall I think I'm satisfied although its a bit too early to tell. My stitches haven't come out yet and my eyes are swollen and bruised very badly.
> 
> Dr Kang is very thorough. He answered my questions and addresses my concerns as well as well as going through the risk factors and potential unfavorable outcome. One factor was that if my previous surgery cut out my fat sac (orbital septum) then he would only be able to inject between the skin and muscle which could result in bumpy eyelids.
> 
> I felt a lot of pain during my surgery. I woke up from te anesthesia too early ( saw lots of roller coaster colors) but felt the fat withdrawal. I was aware of most of the surgery--felt the fat injection, ptosis correction, smelled the cutting of skin. Everything was bearable even though painful until the end when the anesthesia wore off and I could feel the stitching. Dr Kang put in more shots at that time.
> 
> I opened and closed my eyes several times during the surgery and he said the anesthesia sometimes has different effect on each eye so there is a possibility it may come out uneven but the chances are very small. But he still warned me and I won't know until 5-7 days post surgery.
> 
> There wasn't an anesthesiologist. When I inquired in the previous consult and through phone calls they said there was one but when I asked why there isn't one they said its such light sleep there was no need. I asked if they needed to measure my weight so they know how much to put it and also no need. I'm generally in good overall health. So I went ahead but if anyone has a health condition then it'd be best to let them know early on. Maybe they call one? They don't ask any health related question prior to surgery which seems to suggest they take the surgery as not as major surgery. My friend who got eye surgery at a different clinic a few months back was constantly monitored during the surgery as she has some minor health condition.
> 
> Lastly, I am a neat freak and I was not happy with the operating room. It seemed too cluttered and didnnot get as clean" an impression as in some other hospital grade clinics. There was even a shoe cabinet by the doorway!
> 
> I don't mean to sound too negative on my experience. It's too soon to tell. I am crying blood on my first day and hope this is normal.
> 
> I know there are many many positive reviews about Dr Kang and despite everything I think he has the experience and it is a very "local" shop which has its pluses and minuses.
> 
> I can't see very well now so I will come back and write another follow up review.


Hello! How is your recovery going? would you recommend getting the eyelid lowering revision to someone else? I have the same problem.. too high fold.. =(


----------



## lalaland115

itsumobaby said:


> I am gona make a promise to everyone here- when I get my revisional done in IOU I will definitely write a detailed report here and share with everyone


Hello! Were you able to have a revision yet? What is the issue you are having now? Any information you can provide would be great!!


----------



## lalaland115

Hi, I'm fairly new to this. How do you PM or message someone?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

How much are you all paying for revision surgery and ptosis correction?

I need a revision really really bad. My former surgeon didn't realize that I had ptosis, and now my eyelids are extremely asymmetrical after my initial surgery because of the weakness in muscle on my right eye. 

I might also get double eyelid surgery because of how thick and hooded my eyes are.

I don't think I want epicanthoplasty though.


----------



## weick

lalaland115 said:


> Hello! How is your recovery going? would you recommend getting the eyelid lowering revision to someone else? I have the same problem.. too high fold.. =(



I would recommend dr Kang if you want to lower your eyelids with an overhang. He is very good at that and its his specialty. I didnt necessarily want to lower my eyelids. I was correcting ptosis and revising eyelid/eyeline because left and right eyes were uneven and also excising skin which had loosened over the years. I also had to get fat graft for sunken eyes. 
Dr kang said he would not lower the line or decrease the size of the crease.  However the outcome so far is that my crease was lowered and my eyelids are smaller than before. He said it is about 20-30% smaller. I'm not sure why my crease is lower despite him saying he wouldnt lower it. I am guessing its because of his method of creating the eyelid (see snowcup's explanation) so inevitably it becomes smaller. I think it is also due to this reason he can't excise too much skin and also have an overhang over my lids. 
Everything looks very natural but too natural as if nothing was fixed. I still have ptosis and still waiting for final results and my eyelids are getting smaller each week as the swelling decreases (I'm 5 weeks post op). I'm worried its going to get too small and my eyelids will go almost all under the overhang. I still have the unevenness in both eyes and the lines are uneven in many ways. My fat graft did not stay much. 

It may be too early to tell the final outcome but as of now the only definite outcome is that my eyelids are smaller than before (and this was not necessarily the intended outcome for me). 

In summary if you want small crease with overhang then I think dr Kang can definitely deliver. For me keeping the same size and not lowering did not work.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> I would recommend dr Kang if you want to lower your eyelids with an overhang. He is very good at that and its his specialty. I didnt necessarily want to lower my eyelids. I was correcting ptosis and revising eyelid/eyeline because left and right eyes were uneven and also excising skin which had loosened over the years. I also had to get fat graft for sunken eyes.
> Dr kang said he would not lower the line or decrease the size of the crease.  However the outcome so far is that my crease was lowered and my eyelids are smaller than before. He said it is about 20-30% smaller. I'm not sure why my crease is lower despite him saying he wouldnt lower it. I am guessing its because of his method of creating the eyelid (see snowcup's explanation) so inevitably it becomes smaller. I think it is also due to this reason he can't excise too much skin and also have an overhang over my lids.
> Everything looks very natural but too natural as if nothing was fixed. I still have ptosis and still waiting for final results and my eyelids are getting smaller each week as the swelling decreases (I'm 5 weeks post op). I'm worried its going to get too small and my eyelids will go almost all under the overhang. I still have the unevenness in both eyes and the lines are uneven in many ways. My fat graft did not stay much.
> 
> It may be too early to tell the final outcome but as of now the only definite outcome is that my eyelids are smaller than before (and this was not necessarily the intended outcome for me).
> 
> In summary if you want small crease with overhang then I think dr Kang can definitely deliver. For me keeping the same size and not lowering did not work.


 
Hi Weick,

Sorry to hear that your eyelid is lower than originally intended. You mentioned everything looks very natural. May I ask if you have any improvements in your depth? I know it takes a while to see depth improvement but just want to know if you already see that improvement? I have not seen that yet.


----------



## Deepeyes

Keepfaith said:


> @deepeyes: I'm new to this thread, and just read your post.  So happy for you that you finally got the eye style you like.  Dr. Kang sounds like a very skilled surgeon who has helped with many troubled eyelids.  I have my own eyelid trouble too.  I just had a revision surgery 2 weeks ago, however, i was left with more problems than prior.  I feel that I need another revision surgery to correct all these new problems.  Poor me feel so desperate and depressed.  Here are my problems: 1) there is a deep wrinkle left above my left eyelid.  In your post you said that you used your own method, and 90% of it went away.  Could you kindly share what you did to make the deep wrinkle go away?  I would really appreciate your advice.  2) After the ptosis correction, my eye shape looks like a sharp triangle.  It makes the eye look extremely wield and unnatural.  Since you had Ptosis correction too, did you also experience that?  If so, how long does it take for the tri-angle shape go away and so the eye shape looks more natural?  3)Height of eyelid crease.  My eyelid width is only about 5mm now which i think is too small.  Do you know if there is a way to make the cease a little taller like 7mm?
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.  Again best of wishes on your healing.


 
1) I used very good anti wrinkle products and massage it many times daily for a few months. 
2) Hmm.. no I did not experience any sharp triangle shape therefore cannot give any advice.
3) You should consult with doctor and you need height increasing surgery. The good news is this is a much easier surgery than lid lowering.


----------



## weick

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Weick,
> 
> Sorry to hear that your eyelid is lower than originally intended. You mentioned everything looks very natural. May I ask if you have any improvements in your depth? I know it takes a while to see depth improvement but just want to know if you already see that improvement? I have not seen that yet.



Hi. My lines are still deep. It's a little better because the lids have less swelling now (but still swollen). It looks even deeper because the lids retract from the line and because of the overhanging skin it looks like my lids are sliding in and out from the line and looks deep. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it correctly. It's definitely less deep than the first one or 2 weeks but still on the deep side.


----------



## Keepfaith

Deepeyes said:


> 1) I used very good anti wrinkle products and massage it many times daily for a few months.
> 2) Hmm.. no I did not experience any sharp triangle shape therefore cannot give any advice.
> 3) You should consult with doctor and you need height increasing surgery. The good news is this is a much easier surgery than lid lowering.


Thanks a lot for sharing the tips.  For the anti-wrinkle product, may I know which brand did you use? Also do you know which doctor is good at lid height increasing?  Other than Dr. Kang, I wondering who are the other top eyelid surgeons in Korea.  I may also want to reverse the epi.  With this epi it actually makes my eye looks smaller.  I would rather have a parallel lid which would make my eye look more natural. 

Please don't worry too much about the depth, in 3 months you may begin  to see the result of the depth.  In 6 months, you shall see the final  result.  Healing takes time.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> Hi. My lines are still deep. It's a little better because the lids have less swelling now (but still swollen). It looks even deeper because the lids retract from the line and because of the overhanging skin it looks like my lids are sliding in and out from the line and looks deep. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it correctly. It's definitely less deep than the first one or 2 weeks but still on the deep side.



Thanks a lot..My depth is like yours too. I kinda of freaked out today after reading all the posts regarding height decreasing as it recovers. I am no longer swelling much only during 1st 2 hours in the morning. I am not having ptosis anymore... wondering if I should be concerned abt my height now.

For the 1st time after my surgery I am experiencing bad anxiety again. On tenterhooks whole day.. these eye surgeries really drive me nuts!


----------



## Deepeyes

Keepfaith said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing the tips.  For the anti-wrinkle product, may I know which brand did you use? Also do you know which doctor is good at lid height increasing?  Other than Dr. Kang, I wondering who are the other top eyelid surgeons in Korea.  I may also want to reverse the epi.  With this epi it actually makes my eye looks smaller.  I would rather have a parallel lid which would make my eye look more natural.
> 
> Please don't worry too much about the depth, in 3 months you may begin  to see the result of the depth.  In 6 months, you shall see the final  result.  Healing takes time.



I use kiehl double strength wrinkle filler for 1 mth. ..after that I switched to sk2 wrinkle specialist. Both are very good. I massage the wrinkle very often during initial weeks.  Literally like every 1-2 hours. Personally I m pretty amazed by the before and after results. 

If you read thru earlier posts, some people went to Dr Chung or Dr Ahn (not sure of spelling) for epic reversal.


----------



## Keepfaith

Deepeyes said:


> I use kiehl double strength wrinkle filler for 1 mth. ..after that I switched to sk2 wrinkle specialist. Both are very good. I massage the wrinkle very often during initial weeks.  Literally like every 1-2 hours. Personally I m pretty amazed by the before and after results.
> 
> If you read thru earlier posts, some people went to Dr Chung or Dr Ahn (not sure of spelling) for epic reversal.


Thanks a million for sharing all the information.  I will check them out.  
Also i just want to let you know that although your eye may not look that swelling in the afternoon, but there is still internal swelling and healing going on under the eyelid.  I hope you will get the beautiful eyelids you want soon.


----------



## itsumobaby

http://v.baidu.com/kan/tvshow/?id=1...21bbae74443aba8796efd8bedab#frp=v.baidu.com/v


Everyone watch this link about the documentary of many patients' lives are being destroyed by ID hospital, revealing the secret of the lies of dr park- his promise for being the surgeon of the surgery but swopped someone else to do the surgery instead! And when the surgery failed the patient was offered a very small amount of money and forced to sign an agreement for not spreading the words out!! This is exactly what happened to me!!!


----------



## itsumobaby

ladybugz said:


> How much are you all paying for revision surgery and ptosis correction?
> 
> I need a revision really really bad. My former surgeon didn't realize that I had ptosis, and now my eyelids are extremely asymmetrical after my initial surgery because of the weakness in muscle on my right eye.
> 
> I might also get double eyelid surgery because of how thick and hooded my eyes are.
> 
> I don't think I want epicanthoplasty though.



I have exactly the same problem as you, when are you planning to head over there?


----------



## Go2Kr

So I did quite a few surgeries together back on July 6th. So far everything turns out fine. I'm super happy with my new nose. Face shape looks good from the side, but front view could have been more dramatic change. I asked for a nature look and all my friends feel that my face get slimmer, but not like a really V. I guess this is not a bad thing. I do not look fake at all at least. My overall look also improved, I feel. 
Now I have this problem with my eyes. From the first day after surgery I noticed that my left eye lid looks a little higher than the right. I thought it is swellon. Then after one month, I kind of feel that I would need revision in the future. 
Now it is almost two months. Somehow my left eyelid suddenly swellon like crazy! SUPER SWELLON! I don't know whether it is due to allergy to make up or just generally weak immune system. It just look so ugly as you could imagine. This is really strange. For the past two months even though my left eye looks slightly different from the right one, at least it looks good and nature. What is going on? I'm a little freaked out. I don't know whether this means a surgery failure or whatever. 
I want to fly back to seoul right now! But I also don't know whether it is too early for revision and I don't know whether any doctors would be able to do anything while my left eyelid is swellon like this. I honestly don't trust these doctors, to be honest. They want to operate, because they want money after all. 
I remember while I was still in Seoul. I went to well known clinic which is said to be great with revision and the doctor told me he could operate on me, and revise it right then. And he also said the accuracy would be 95%, because of swellon. And he strongly encourage me to do it at that time. He said 95% is almost 100%. I was like, no, if I want a revision, I want 100%. I don't ever want to have a third time surgery with my eyelid. 
What should I do? 
Has anyone experience a crazy sudden swellon after two months of surgery? Again, 3 days ago everything was fine. Swellon is normal level, not even noticeable. 
Please help! And please also recommendations for eyelid revision! I'm considering IOU, TIEUM and REAL.


----------



## Ciara90

This is bad... http://www.youtube.com/user/Jamie1437037/videos


----------



## alex229

loserbitch said:


> Thank you greatly for posting this feedback. Read through some of your posts and I'm really sorry Dr. Kwon did not deliver. How long ago was your revision with him and will you be seeking a second revision? Or have you just visited oculoplastic specialists to resolve the ptosis once and for all..



I'm at 2 months after my revision. I wouldn't think of a second revision because my ptosis is not really bad. If I don't point it out then people wouldn't notice it most of the time, they would just think that I'm a little tired/sleepy.
I don't blame dr Kwon entirely because my eyes still look pretty with makeup on, but I feel that he should have told me honestly that my ptosis wouldn't improve.

Also, my epi scar is VERY obvious if I don't use concealer. In fact, on the right eye the bottom inner corner looks like it is pulled downwards, while on the left eye, the skin around my inner corner looks brown like it is a burn.

With makeup on, the scars aforementioned look less scary but the shape of the right eye's inner corner still looks weird. 

On the bright side, my eyes look much longer after 2 epicanthoplasties


----------



## Yogi BB

I had eyelid surgery at BK about 4 years ago and I am unsatisfied with the results.  I asked for a higher fold, which is what I got, however, the scar is visible when I close my eyes, and when I'm not wearing makeup, my eyelids look swollen. When I wear eye make-up, my eyes look nice, but I would like to have natural-looking eyes without having to wear make-up.

I am planning a trip to Seoul either later this month (September 2013), or October and I am looking for a good clinic/surgeon for my desired results.  I know this thread is on "revisional eyelid surgery", so I apologize for the slightly off-topic question.

I would like to have revisional eyelid surgery without lowering my crease, but reducing the scar and correcting the depth of the crease (my creases look too deep).  However, I also want to have Lower Epicanthoplasty (lowering the bottom outer corners of the eyes), as well as Love Band (alloderm method).  I would like to do all these procedures at the same time and would greatly appreciate any advice on which clinic/surgeons to consider.  I think I've narrowed it down to 4 clinics, but I have not heard anyone mention the last two on my list:

1. IOU
2. Teuim
3. ITEM
4. Grand

Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advice for the advice!


----------



## itsumobaby

Yogi BB said:


> I had eyelid surgery at BK about 4 years ago and I am unsatisfied with the results.  I asked for a higher fold, which is what I got, however, the scar is visible when I close my eyes, and when I'm not wearing makeup, my eyelids look swollen. When I wear eye make-up, my eyes look nice, but I would like to have natural-looking eyes without having to wear make-up.
> 
> I am planning a trip to Seoul either later this month (September 2013), or October and I am looking for a good clinic/surgeon for my desired results.  I know this thread is on "revisional eyelid surgery", so I apologize for the slightly off-topic question.
> 
> I would like to have revisional eyelid surgery without lowering my crease, but reducing the scar and correcting the depth of the crease (my creases look too deep).  However, I also want to have Lower Epicanthoplasty (lowering the bottom outer corners of the eyes), as well as Love Band (alloderm method).  I would like to do all these procedures at the same time and would greatly appreciate any advice on which clinic/surgeons to consider.  I think I've narrowed it down to 4 clinics, but I have not heard anyone mention the last two on my list:
> 
> 1. IOU
> 2. Teuim
> 3. ITEM
> 4. Grand
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advice for the advice!



Good luck and let us know how it goes! Ps: the last 2 is not good for eye revisional surgery


----------



## Yogi BB

itsumobaby said:


> Good luck and let us know how it goes! Ps: the last 2 is not good for eye revisional surgery


Thank you for the reply itsumobaby!  I think I will replace ITEM and Grand with Wonjin instead.  I will keep you all updated on my consultations, surgery, and recovery!  Wish me luck!


----------



## itsumobaby

Yogi BB said:


> Thank you for the reply itsumobaby!  I think I will replace ITEM and Grand with Wonjin instead.  I will keep you all updated on my consultations, surgery, and recovery!  Wish me luck!



I will wish u best of luck, My Korean friend found me a doc who is good at eye revisional surgery but only popular amongst the local u might want to check at out!


----------



## toheart08

Hi Istumobaby,

Can you let me know or pm me the doc your Korean friend recommend you for revision double eyelid surgery?


----------



## toheart08

itsumobaby said:


> I will wish u best of luck, My Korean friend found me a doc who is good at eye revisional surgery but only popular amongst the local u might want to check at out!


 
Thanks if you can pm me or let me know the doc who is good at double eyelid revisional surgery. I am leaving for Korea in Oct. Your soonest earnest reply will be much appreciated !!!


----------



## Yogi BB

itsumobaby said:


> I will wish u best of luck, My Korean friend found me a doc who is good at eye revisional surgery but only popular amongst the local u might want to check at out!


That's fantastic itsumobaby!  If you don't mind sharing who the doctor is and what the clinic is called, I would really appreciate it!  Thank you again!  xoxo


----------



## michelleee

itsumobaby said:


> I will wish u best of luck, My Korean friend found me a doc who is good at eye revisional surgery but only popular amongst the local u might want to check at out!


Hi do you mind giving me the details too? I am still a new member so I cannot receive pm. Please talk to me on kakao! my id is lovepeacejoy! thank you!


----------



## michelleee

Anyone had experience with JW? I saw their photos and it looks quite good. need to hear reviews though


----------



## Yogi BB

Hello everyone!  Just a heads up- In case some of you were planning on having your consultation/surgery done at Teuim, I just found out that Dr. Kwon is dealing with some health issues and so the clinic will be closed temporarily.  I don't know how long it will be closed for, perhaps indefinitely.

Let's all pray for Dr. Kwon's healing and recovery.


----------



## Blueberry_

I sent an email to Dr Kang from IOU but there's no response...
Does anyone know how long he takes to reply emails?
Is his email kcu36.5@daum.net?


----------



## Blueberry_

Can someone please tell me how to contact Dr Kang from IOU.
I had emailed him at kcu36.5@daum.net and iougamsung@naver.com but there are no responses.
Is there any other emails or ways in which I can contact him?
Anyone?


----------



## meihualin

Hi Everybody,

I had surgery at Dream and I am pretty happy with my results. But, I would like to increase my fold height to make my eyes look bigger and get a bigger dpi done.. Just wondering, if anybody went to Teuim, how much did they charge you?

Thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## meihualin

milyway said:


> *Bwei*, cannot PM you, maybe you have not enough posts. Anyway just to tell you that I love the results of Jewelry...maybe you should go to this one for consultation too? I have cancelled out Oz, Bkk, Wonjin, Item and  Teiums from my list.  Love to hear from you again and all the best!


Hi, 

I was also thinking of Jewelry.... the pictures of the eyes look huge...Have you had surgery with them yet? Because I can't seem to find anyone who's had surgery with them before..

Thankyou!


----------



## shinyglittery

meihualin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also thinking of Jewelry.... the pictures of the eyes look huge...Have you had surgery with them yet? Because I can't seem to find anyone who's had surgery with them before..
> 
> Thankyou!



Jewelry is blacklisted in Chinese forums because of some many botched surgeries (I _think_ eye surgeries but my notes don't say) Just something to be aware of. Also Jewelry isn't the only clinic that does doll eyes/big eyes ^_^ Good luck in your search! (I don't want to scare you, I just want to share what I know~ do your own research!)


----------



## shinyglittery

Yogi BB said:


> Hello everyone!  Just a heads up- In case some of you were planning on having your consultation/surgery done at Teuim, I just found out that Dr. Kwon is dealing with some health issues and so the clinic will be closed temporarily.  I don't know how long it will be closed for, perhaps indefinitely.
> 
> Let's all pray for Dr. Kwon's healing and recovery.



Oh so here's where the rumour started... Oh no  that's so sad~ hopefully he gets better even if he doesn't continue with the surgeries... Poor dr Kwon~


----------



## itsumobaby

shinyglittery said:


> Jewelry is blacklisted in Chinese forums because of some many botched surgeries (I _think_ eye surgeries but my notes don't say) Just something to be aware of. Also Jewelry isn't the only clinic that does doll eyes/big eyes ^_^ Good luck in your search! (I don't want to scare you, I just want to share what I know~ do your own research!)



I was gona point that out thanks


----------



## meihualin

shinyglittery said:


> Jewelry is blacklisted in Chinese forums because of some many botched surgeries (I _think_ eye surgeries but my notes don't say) Just something to be aware of. Also Jewelry isn't the only clinic that does doll eyes/big eyes ^_^ Good luck in your search! (I don't want to scare you, I just want to share what I know~ do your own research!)





THANKYOU so much for letting me know!! Do you know which other clinics are good for big doll eyes then? I don't want the "natural" look...


Thankyou in advance!


----------



## shinyglittery

meihualin said:


> THANKYOU so much for letting me know!! Do you know which other clinics are good for big doll eyes then? I don't want the "natural" look...
> !



&#19981;&#23458;&#27668; ^_^ Me neither, I don't really want "natural", I want big doll eyes too ^_^ wait I have it in my notes... I don't remember who to thank for this but the person posted this here a few days ago, thanks to her! ^^ here:

Natural:

Teuim (surgeon has health problems, they might close down and are not open atm)
Regen
Chungdam U
Migo (this clinic also has some bad/shady reviews, watch out...)
JK
---------
Dolly/Dramatic/Circle eyes
View
Cinderella
Dream
Jewelry

I've been looking at Cinderella myself but I'm not sure if it's the best, their eyes looked nice... But I'm also going to check out View and Dream ^^ then there was this one clinic that's not on the list, they don't have an english or a chinese website (I couldn't find one anyway) but their eye results looked nice too... I just wish they had more pictures, would need to find some forum with b&a or something~ also I have no idea of the price but it might be cheaper if they don't get enough foreign customers to bother with an english/chinese/japanese website? I'll send you the link ^^


----------



## shinyglittery

itsumobaby said:


> I will wish u best of luck, My Korean friend found me a doc who is good at eye revisional surgery but only popular amongst the local u might want to check at out!



WonJin is dealing with several malpractice suits in Korea due to botched surgeries, just thought you should know~


----------



## shinyglittery

WonJin is dealing with several malpractice suits in Korea due to botched surgeries, just thought you should know~ Plus at least one patient died there~ 

ps. you might find this funny: http://www.wonjin.co.kr/ 

Let us know how the consultation and everything goes! ^^ I wish you all the best and I hope you get the results you're looking for~!


----------



## lalaland115

shinyglittery said:


> &#19981;&#23458;&#27668; ^_^ Me neither, I don't really want "natural", I want big doll eyes too ^_^ wait I have it in my notes... I don't remember who to thank for this but the person posted this here a few days ago, thanks to her! ^^ here:
> 
> Natural:
> 
> Teuim (surgeon has health problems, they might close down and are not open atm)
> Regen
> Chungdam U
> Migo (this clinic also has some bad/shady reviews, watch out...)
> JK
> ---------
> Dolly/Dramatic/Circle eyes
> View
> Cinderella
> Dream
> Jewelry
> 
> I've been looking at Cinderella myself but I'm not sure if it's the best, their eyes looked nice... But I'm also going to check out View and Dream ^^ then there was this one clinic that's not on the list, they don't have an english or a chinese website (I couldn't find one anyway) but their eye results looked nice too... I just wish they had more pictures, would need to find some forum with b&a or something~ also I have no idea of the price but it might be cheaper if they don't get enough foreign customers to bother with an english/chinese/japanese website? I'll send you the link ^^



trust me, you dont want big doll eyes. you'll love them at first, but start missing your old eyes. that's what happened to me. you always want to go for the natural and stay on the safe side. drastic change only makes u happy temporarily and you'll regret it like me in the end.


----------



## lalaland115

meihualin said:


> THANKYOU so much for letting me know!! Do you know which other clinics are good for big doll eyes then? I don't want the "natural" look...
> 
> 
> Thankyou in advance!



you'll regret big doll looking eyes... you'll ask yourself in the mirror who you are and fall into depression. natural is the best.. i learned the hard way.


----------



## shinyglittery

lalaland115 said:


> you'll regret big doll looking eyes... you'll ask yourself in the mirror who you are and fall into depression. natural is the best.. i learned the hard way.



Thank you for your opinion but I'm not attached to how I look at all~ and I won't feel like I've lost a part of myself~ I've had such huge life-altering changes in my life that even though I haven't had PS before I can tell how I'll probably react... and I'm not a person who looks back~ I never even think about my past, I have no photo albums full of childhood pictures... I look forward ^^ I'm totally ready for a new look and a new life~ Besides eye surgery really isn't the biggest change I'll do since I'm getting v-line = cutting off bone from my entire jaw to alter the shape of my whole face... ^_^ But I believe your advice is good for some other people and I thank you for sharing your experience and not wanting anyone to repeat your mistakes~ and I'm sorry you're regretting your decision... Ps. I really really dislike my eyes, I will NOT want them back no matter what even if the surgery was botched, I'd just hope for new good-looking eyes... ^^


----------



## itsumobaby

shinyglittery said:


> WonJin is dealing with several malpractice suits in Korea due to botched surgeries, just thought you should know~



Thanks for the heads up


----------



## shinyglittery

itsumobaby said:


> Thanks for the heads up



anything to avoid new victims~ We need to look out for each other ^^



lalaland115 said:


> .




I'm sorry if you find my question insensitive but... Even though you regret your new eyes, do you think they look good for someone who would like big doll eyes? And where did you get them done? It's okay if you don't want to say ^^;


----------



## lalaland115

shinyglittery said:


> Thank you for your opinion but I'm not attached to how I look at all~ and I won't feel like I've lost a part of myself~ I've had such huge life-altering changes in my life that even though I haven't had PS before I can tell how I'll probably react... and I'm not a person who looks back~ I never even think about my past, I have no photo albums full of childhood pictures... I look forward ^^ I'm totally ready for a new look and a new life~ Besides eye surgery really isn't the biggest change I'll do since I'm getting v-line = cutting off bone from my entire jaw to alter the shape of my whole face... ^_^ But I believe your advice is good for some other people and I thank you for sharing your experience and not wanting anyone to repeat your mistakes~ and I'm sorry you're regretting your decision... Ps. I really really dislike my eyes, I will NOT want them back no matter what even if the surgery was botched, I'd just hope for new good-looking eyes... ^^



lol that's exactly what i thought too. it's your decision so you can do whatever you want. just to let you know, the more you change, the more negative side effects there will be. with your eyes, you might not be able to close them or even blink. also, with the V-line thing, i hope you know that someone in korea died during that surgery.


----------



## lalaland115

shinyglittery said:


> anything to avoid new victims~ We need to look out for each other ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you find my question insensitive but... Even though you regret your new eyes, do you think they look good for someone who would like big doll eyes? And where did you get them done? It's okay if you don't want to say ^^;



lol i dont care. just to let you know, the bigger you try to make your eyes, the more negative side effects you will face. you might not be able to close/blink your eyes completely etc.


----------



## shinyglittery

lalaland115 said:


> lol that's exactly what i thought too. it's your decision so you can do whatever you want. just to let you know, the more you change, the more negative side effects there will be. with your eyes, you might not be able to close them or even blink. also, with the V-line thing, i hope you know that someone in korea died during that surgery.



I know more than one case and I also know where they died and why... Because I do my research 

People have died during wisdom teeth removals etc... unnecessary fear! If you don't want v-line, that's fine, I do!

You assume everyone feels the same, if you were happy with how you were why get surgery at all? If you want surgery why would you want to go back... more surgery if corrections necessary! why go back? I don't understand...side effects are risks anyone going in for a surgery (especially multiple surgeries!) willingly takes...


----------



## Yogi BB

shinyglittery said:


> WonJin is dealing with several malpractice suits in Korea due to botched surgeries, just thought you should know~


Thanks for the heads up!  Good to know.  I just emailed them about scheduling a consultation.  Maybe I will reconsider...


----------



## shinyglittery

Yogi BB said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Good to know.  I just emailed them about scheduling a consultation.  Maybe I will reconsider...



Please do ^^

Hey, I have a question... I've never actually used eyelid tape *.* is it difficult to use? I thought I could get some since it's so cheap... I'm planning on eyesurgery, I have triple fold in one eye (I think the other one too but you can't really see it = I have double fold but too much skin... BUT my skin is not thick, it's thin (yay! that's good, right?)) plus too much skin which makes my eyes look tired even though I'm not tired... do you think til I get the surgery I could use the eyelid tape to correct the ptosis/tiredness? I don't know if it's real ptosis since it's not severe but it bothers me


----------



## Yogi BB

shinyglittery said:


> Jewelry is blacklisted in Chinese forums because of some many botched surgeries (I _think_ eye surgeries but my notes don't say) Just something to be aware of. Also Jewelry isn't the only clinic that does doll eyes/big eyes ^_^ Good luck in your search! (I don't want to scare you, I just want to share what I know~ do your own research!)


Thanks for this info too shinyglittery!  That's too bad.  Jewelry was also on my list of clinics to visit.  Now I don't know if I trust any of the clinics in Seoul.  I guess it's down to Regen.  Do you have any positive/negative thoughts about Regen.  I would appreciate you sharing.  Thanks!


----------



## Yogi BB

shinyglittery said:


> Please do ^^
> 
> Hey, I have a question... I've never actually used eyelid tape *.* is it difficult to use? I thought I could get some since it's so cheap... I'm planning on eyesurgery, I have triple fold in one eye (I think the other one too but you can't really see it = I have double fold but too much skin... BUT my skin is not thick, it's thin (yay! that's good, right?)) plus too much skin which makes my eyes look tired even though I'm not tired... do you think til I get the surgery I could use the eyelid tape to correct the ptosis/tiredness? I don't know if it's real ptosis since it's not severe but it bothers me


I've never used eyelid tape before, but I know one girl who used it and it messed her eyelids up pretty bad.  I would suggest you just wait until you have your surgery.


----------



## shinyglittery

Yogi BB said:


> Thanks for this info too shinyglittery!  That's too bad.  Jewelry was also on my list of clinics to visit.  Now I don't know if I trust any of the clinics in Seoul.  I guess it's down to Regen.  Do you have any positive/negative thoughts about Regen.  I would appreciate you sharing.  Thanks!



oh no... don't tell me those 3 clinics were the only clinics on your list? I hate to do this but...

*Regen lacking in aftercare and aftercare supplies (according to many) max 1 overnight stay? Expensive
Hearsay: An amazing eyelid + rhino result from Regen
Regen is NOT good for v-line/chin/jaw, their results are barely noticeable except with one face shape and even then it's only a minor improvement. V-line type operations at Regen will make your skin sag which is the most noticeable part! Check page 109 post #1628 of "Best Plastic Surgery Clinics in Korea" thread for examples/proof. Pics from Regen's own website. 
egg_tartlet had mini-v, ost+tipp+impl, nose ok. dr Lee for mini-v @Regen  ? for nose (but cert. otolaryng. Specialist) -looks great  

But hey, one forumer posted that someone she knows said her friend got an amazing eyelid + rhino result from Regen! And I haven't heard of too many botched rp's from them... 

However those are NOT The only clinics for eyesurgery (by the way, Teuim gets recommended for eyes sometimes but unfortunately the clinic is closed, possibly permanently...)

Do you want me to suggest more clinics for you to check out? ^^


----------



## shinyglittery

Yogi BB said:


> I've never used eyelid tape before, but I know one girl who used it and it messed her eyelids up pretty bad.  I would suggest you just wait until you have your surgery.



Really??!? but it's so cheap... I was going to buy loads  can you tell me how it messed up her eyelids :O and was it permanent? if I understand correctly it's just some kind of glue/tape... how can it mess up your eyelids...? :o I was really hoping for a temporary solution til my surgery since I might not get my surgeries for another few months... 

edit: i read if you use it every day your eyes will start to sag... but what's the difference if they're already a bit droopy and you're getting surgery anyway? :o


----------



## Yogi BB

shinyglittery said:


> Really??!? but it's so cheap... I was going to buy loads  can you tell me how it messed up her eyelids :O and was it permanent? if I understand correctly it's just some kind of glue/tape... how can it mess up your eyelids...? :o I was really hoping for a temporary solution til my surgery since I might not get my surgeries for another few months...
> 
> edit: i read if you use it every day your eyes will start to sag... but what's the difference if they're already a bit droopy and you're getting surgery anyway? :o


That's exactly what happened to her eyes.  She used it everyday and the skin on her eyelids began to sag.  If you are going to have surgery anyway, I guess it doesn't matter.  But I would refrain from doing anything that might make your surgery more complicated.


----------



## Yogi BB

shinyglittery said:


> oh no... don't tell me those 3 clinics were the only clinics on your list? I hate to do this but...
> 
> *Regen lacking in aftercare and aftercare supplies (according to many) max 1 overnight stay? Expensive
> Hearsay: An amazing eyelid + rhino result from Regen
> Regen is NOT good for v-line/chin/jaw, their results are barely noticeable except with one face shape and even then it's only a minor improvement. V-line type operations at Regen will make your skin sag which is the most noticeable part! Check page 109 post #1628 of "Best Plastic Surgery Clinics in Korea" thread for examples/proof. Pics from Regen's own website.
> egg_tartlet had mini-v, ost+tipp+impl, nose ok. dr Lee for mini-v @Regen  ? for nose (but cert. otolaryng. Specialist) -looks great
> 
> But hey, one forumer posted that someone she knows said her friend got an amazing eyelid + rhino result from Regen! And I haven't heard of too many botched rp's from them...
> 
> However those are NOT The only clinics for eyesurgery (by the way, Teuim gets recommended for eyes sometimes but unfortunately the clinic is closed, possibly permanently...)
> 
> Do you want me to suggest more clinics for you to check out? ^^


Thanks a bunch for all the info shinyglittery!  I had many clinics on my list when I began my research.  But after reading many reviews, they slowly got knocked off the list.  I was looking for a clinic/doctor that specializes in eyelid revision with a more dramatic but not fake look.  I started with IOU, Regen, ITEM, Wonjin, Banobagi, Grand, Teium, Migo, Jewelry, and Cinderella.  Now my list is down to Regen, Cinderella, Wonjin, and I may look into View as well.

I would love to have you feedback on any of these clinics.  Or if you could recommend some that aren't on my list, I would very much appreciate that as well!


----------



## shinyglittery

Yogi BB said:


> Thanks a bunch for all the info shinyglittery!  I had many clinics on my list when I began my research.  But after reading many reviews, they slowly got knocked off the list.  I was looking for a clinic/doctor that specializes in eyelid revision with a more dramatic but not fake look.  I started with IOU, Regen, ITEM, Wonjin, Banobagi, Grand, Teium, Migo, Jewelry, and Cinderella.  Now my list is down to Regen, Cinderella, Wonjin, and I may look into View as well.
> 
> I would love to have you feedback on any of these clinics.  Or if you could recommend some that aren't on my list, I would very much appreciate that as well!



I would knock Regen (I have no info that they're capable of giving you what you want and no info to the contrary, but with a clinic that "famous" I wouldn't take that as a good sign) and Wonjin (in top 10 of most sued clinics in Korea for malpractice suits) right off...  Jewelry is blacklisted on Chinese sites, so knock that off too. Cinderella is good, keep it on but not necessarily as your first choice. View and Girin can give you amazing results, and I believe both are capable of giving natural results, View for sure. You just have to tell them EXACTLY what you want. View has an English in-house translator (but don't expect her English to be too impressive...) Other clinics to check out are Bandoeyes (only heard recommendations, nothing bad), Life PS (really obscure, check it out if you want but i only mention it because i know of it... I don't think they even have a website! Not sure if they're still open but I have the email address...). Teium is closed so no use in mentioning... Forget OZ and Banobagi before you even consider them! I know someone who went to dream and the doctor gave her exactly what she wanted! I think that doctor could give you exactly what you want too (natural but dramatic) i'll let you know his name after I make sure I know it... ^^

I just updated clinics' contact info and notes!! http://postimg.org/image/jiltcsyjl/full/ ^^


----------



## cookiedee

I'll agree that Regen probably isn't the best for revision. I think Bandoeye would be a strong option for eye revision as I've read they've performed near miracles fixing cases that other doctors said weren't going to be possible. But shinyglittery, why do you keep recommending against Regen? :/ Isn't Cinderella just as "famous" if not moreso than Regen? I wouldn't write off clinics just because they're really famous or popular but I'd take more caution. I think you should research more about the doctors if you can. I've read good things about their aftercare but I think what matters the most is if a doctor is competent. Especially if you're just doing eyes, after care isn't really necessary. If you had to do jaw/cheekbones, that's a different story. You need a good doctor that will listen to you.


----------



## shinyglittery

cookiedee said:


> I'll agree that Regen probably isn't the best for revision. I think Bandoeye would be a strong option for eye revision as I've read they've performed near miracles fixing cases that other doctors said weren't going to be possible. But shinyglittery, why do you keep recommending against Regen? :/ Isn't Cinderella just as "famous" if not moreso than Regen? I wouldn't write off clinics just because they're really famous or popular but I'd take more caution. I think you should research more about the doctors if you can. I've read good things about their aftercare but I think what matters the most is if a doctor is competent. Especially if you're just doing eyes, after care isn't really necessary. If you had to do jaw/cheekbones, that's a different story. You need a good doctor that will listen to you.



I think if you're big and you don't even offer proper aftercare... it speaks about an attitude problem that might manifest itself in other things too... i would be careful but I never said don't go there ^^; just that i can't recommend them to Yogi... ^^


----------



## toheart08

shinyglittery said:


> Thank you for your opinion but I'm not attached to how I look at all~ and I won't feel like I've lost a part of myself~ I've had such huge life-altering changes in my life that even though I haven't had PS before I can tell how I'll probably react... and I'm not a person who looks back~ I never even think about my past, I have no photo albums full of childhood pictures... I look forward ^^ I'm totally ready for a new look and a new life~ Besides eye surgery really isn't the biggest change I'll do since I'm getting v-line = cutting off bone from my entire jaw to alter the shape of my whole face... ^_^ But I believe your advice is good for some other people and I thank you for sharing your experience and not wanting anyone to repeat your mistakes~ and I'm sorry you're regretting your decision... Ps. I really really dislike my eyes, I will NOT want them back no matter what even if the surgery was botched, I'd just hope for new good-looking eyes... ^^


Yay baby. Look forward. I have deleted all my old pics.


----------



## shinyglittery

toheart08 said:


> Yay baby. Look forward. I have deleted all my old pics.



haha I've already done that and not taking new ones before I have a new face ^___^  Future here I come!


----------



## shinyglittery

toheart08 said:


> Yay baby. Look forward. I have deleted all my old pics.



haha I've already done that and not taking new ones before I have a new face ^___^  Future here I come!


----------



## cookiedee

shinyglittery said:


> I think if you're big and you don't even offer proper aftercare... it speaks about an attitude problem that might manifest itself in other things too... i would be careful but I never said don't go there ^^; just that i can't recommend them to Yogi... ^^


I dunno, I've never actually heard of poor aftercare from them. The recounts I've read all spoke well of them.. so I don't know :/


----------



## itsumobaby

shinyglittery said:


> anything to avoid new victims~ We need to look out for each other ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you find my question insensitive but... Even though you regret your new eyes, do you think they look good for someone who would like big doll eyes? And where did you get them done? It's okay if you don't want to say ^^;



No it's not just 'sth nt for me' its just really bad done in general


----------



## itsumobaby

shinyglittery said:


> anything to avoid new victims~ We need to look out for each other ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you find my question insensitive but... Even though you regret your new eyes, do you think they look good for someone who would like big doll eyes? And where did you get them done? It's okay if you don't want to say ^^;



Is this going to be ur second eye surgery? Have u considered IOU?


----------



## shinyglittery

itsumobaby said:


> No it's not just 'sth nt for me' its just really bad done in general



Did you quote me wrong? I have no idea what this was in response to... unless you meant "big dolls eyes" are badly done in general? Because that's not true! I've seen so many great examples ^_^ 



itsumobaby said:


> Is this going to be ur second eye surgery? Have u considered IOU?



No I haven't :o I've researched a lot of clinics but there are always a lot more... I've heard of IOU but haven't checked them out yet~ thanks ^^ and no my very first!! (I know this is a "revisional" thread... I'm sorry... please don't throw me out.. xD )




			
				cookiedee said:
			
		

> so I don't know :/


 Like I said I can only say what I know... and I'm only human... and I only know a little... even if it seems a lot... at the end of the day you must make your own decision ^^ Let me leave you with this: I struggle to remember anything from Regen about really badly done surgeries and I've seen two good results from them, one here and one Korean~ both were mini-v's though... so I can't say if they're good for eyes or not ^^ Please do not be swayed by other people's research... I am doing all my research for myself and only sharing it... Take what you need from it... but you have to decide yourself...


----------



## wrong PS

lalaland115 said:


> lol i dont care. just to let you know, the bigger you try to make your eyes, the more negative side effects you will face. you might not be able to close/blink your eyes completely etc.



is it that bad? i thought the worst from an eyelid operation the worst was too high or unsymmetrical. how come cannot close or blink?


----------



## shinyglittery

wrong PS said:


> is it that bad? i thought the worst from an eyelid operation the worst was too high or unsymmetrical. how come cannot close or blink?



i think she's exaggerating... ^^ of course if you have small lids and a bad surgeon tries to put your double lid up to your forehead... haha... xD but there are more risks though... if a surgeon damages the tear duct you might tear up all the time or have dry eyes... other risks too... good to be aware of them but shouldn't let knowing the risks scare you so much you think you can't have the procedure... yes you can just need to find the right dr ^^


----------



## Deepeyes

It has been 2.5 months since my revision surgery. I am very happy with the results. I am looking myself again and although I believe recoveey is still progress,  I compared with my original photos, I would say I almost reached 80+% - I mean the depth. For my height,  it is the perfect height I wanted and it looks my original self too.  I really hope my height don decrease further as some of you had mentioned.  
During this period, I had emailed Dr Kang 3 times amd I received response within 1-2 days. Very happy with so prompt post recovery service. Earlier Teium took a long time to response to my recovery questions. 

It's such a journey for me. I wished I had never done the dolly deep eyes surgery. Though it looks  very pretty with make up and in photos but without make up ..really look fake!!!! 

I am so glad to be out of this nightmare and ordeal.


----------



## shinyglittery

Deepeyes said:


> I am so glad to be out of this nightmare and ordeal.




thank you for sharing... ^^ it's good to consider... are you willing to always always wear makeup? if yes... it's no problem... ^^ but i hope... it can look good without makeup too... "fake" "natural" means nothing to me... only "good" or "not good"... ^^ "pretty" or "not pretty"... if it's pretty... and fake... it's still pretty... ^^ so if you don't care... no need to wear makeup all the time... though... I like wearing makeup every day... so no problem ^^

i'm sorry you had to get revision... sorry you weren't happy... can you tell me who did your dolly eyes originally? ^^


----------



## shanghai1930

I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.

About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.

Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive. 

The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures. 

I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know? 

Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!

I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures. 

At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.


----------



## shinyglittery

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a ...
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.



hey... thank you for sharing your experience, very helpful... ^^ when you say "outward"... you mean away from the nose? i'm glad you found another dr to help you correct what you didn't like... would you mind sharing his name? you can also pm me... ^^ ps. different people want different things... i think it's fine if 100% of iris is showing... i wouldn't mind if i got a lot bigger than natural circle eye lenses... and most (85-90%) of them was showing too xD but... it's all about what you want... ^^


----------



## shanghai1930

Hi shinyglittery, by outward, I mean my lower eyelid was pulled downward, thus losing the sharp corner that gave me the graceful S curve before. 

True, different people want different things, but showing 95% of your iris, AND on top of that having your upper eyelid pulled upward so that your eyes are very round, to me that is not a good look.


----------



## shinyglittery

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi shinyglittery, by outward, I mean my lower eyelid was pulled downward, thus losing the sharp corner that gave me the graceful S curve before.
> 
> True, different people want different things, but showing 95% of your iris, AND on top of that having your upper eyelid pulled upward so that your eyes are very round, to me that is not a good look.



i can't imagine how exactly it looked so hard to say... and oh, downward... okay... i wonder if you asked the dr to "redo" the s-curve even though pulling the lid downward... if that would work? ^^ if you want to keep it... but i agree... some curve is nice... ^^


----------



## meihualin

shinyglittery said:


> I would knock Regen (I have no info that they're capable of giving you what you want and no info to the contrary, but with a clinic that "famous" I wouldn't take that as a good sign) and Wonjin (in top 10 of most sued clinics in Korea for malpractice suits) right off...  Jewelry is blacklisted on Chinese sites, so knock that off too. Cinderella is good, keep it on but not necessarily as your first choice. View and Girin can give you amazing results, and I believe both are capable of giving natural results, View for sure. You just have to tell them EXACTLY what you want. View has an English in-house translator (but don't expect her English to be too impressive...) Other clinics to check out are Bandoeyes (only heard recommendations, nothing bad), Life PS (really obscure, check it out if you want but i only mention it because i know of it... I don't think they even have a website! Not sure if they're still open but I have the email address...). Teium is closed so no use in mentioning... Forget OZ and Banobagi before you even consider them! I know someone who went to dream and the doctor gave her exactly what she wanted! I think that doctor could give you exactly what you want too (natural but dramatic) i'll let you know his name after I make sure I know it... ^^
> 
> I just updated clinics' contact info and notes!! http://postimg.org/image/jiltcsyjl/full/ ^^


THankyou so much Shinyglittery!!!!


You totally are so helpful!!


----------



## shinyglittery

meihualin said:


> THankyou so much Shinyglittery!!!!
> 
> 
> You totally are so helpful!!



I'm glad... you're welcome! ^^


----------



## Deleted member 448829

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.
> 
> About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.
> 
> Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive.
> 
> The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures.
> 
> I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know?
> 
> Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!
> 
> I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures.
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.


Thank you for your post, Shanghai 1930. I take experiences like yours very seriously when considering this; it really is very difficult to get big/dramatic work done on the eyes without having negative side effects. It doesn't look like one can get the best of both worlds. I guess it just shows that even conventionally great work by an esteemed physician may not result in an appropriate effect for the individual -- I understand how you feel; I definitely would not want the "surprised" look either.


----------



## shinyglittery

itsumobaby said:


> He didn't seemed interested in my case, he was arrogant and rushed, in my opinion IOU dr kang gave me the best impression, I'll be going for him in june for revision



did you go with IOU? who did your revision? was the revision ruined or the original? i remember you said you had bad eye surgery... where?


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> It has been 2.5 months since my revision surgery. I am very happy with the results. I am looking myself again and although I believe recoveey is still progress,  I compared with my original photos, I would say I almost reached 80+% - I mean the depth. For my height,  it is the perfect height I wanted and it looks my original self too.  I really hope my height don decrease further as some of you had mentioned.
> During this period, I had emailed Dr Kang 3 times amd I received response within 1-2 days. Very happy with so prompt post recovery service. Earlier Teium took a long time to response to my recovery questions.
> 
> It's such a journey for me. I wished I had never done the dolly deep eyes surgery. Though it looks  very pretty with make up and in photos but without make up ..really look fake!!!!
> 
> I am so glad to be out of this nightmare and ordeal.


I was kinda disappointed when you said you havent seen much result abt a week ago.  glad to read that you like your result now! =)


----------



## cherryzz

Yogi BB said:


> I had eyelid surgery at BK about 4 years ago and I am unsatisfied with the results.  I asked for a higher fold, which is what I got, however, the scar is visible when I close my eyes, and when I'm not wearing makeup, my eyelids look swollen. When I wear eye make-up, my eyes look nice, but I would like to have natural-looking eyes without having to wear make-up.
> 
> I am planning a trip to Seoul either later this month (September 2013), or October and I am looking for a good clinic/surgeon for my desired results.  I know this thread is on "revisional eyelid surgery", so I apologize for the slightly off-topic question.
> 
> I would like to have revisional eyelid surgery without lowering my crease, but reducing the scar and correcting the depth of the crease (my creases look too deep).  However, I also want to have Lower Epicanthoplasty (lowering the bottom outer corners of the eyes), as well as Love Band (alloderm method).  I would like to do all these procedures at the same time and would greatly appreciate any advice on which clinic/surgeons to consider.  I think I've narrowed it down to 4 clinics, but I have not heard anyone mention the last two on my list:
> 
> 1. IOU
> 2. Teuim
> 3. ITEM
> 4. Grand
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advice for the advice!



I have a friend who went to item for revision and there wasnt any improvement.


----------



## cherryzz

Blueberry_ said:


> I sent an email to Dr Kang from IOU but there's no response...
> Does anyone know how long he takes to reply emails?
> Is his email kcu36.5@daum.net?




sometimes it takes quite long for him to reply, and sometimes he just never receive it. my friend tried to email him a few times but no response and so i helped her to send her email and it got through . so maybe try another account or something.=)


----------



## cherryzz

lalaland115 said:


> trust me, you dont want big doll eyes. you'll love them at first, but start missing your old eyes. that's what happened to me. you always want to go for the natural and stay on the safe side. drastic change only makes u happy temporarily and you'll regret it like me in the end.


EXACTLY!!! thats what happened to me! I would give anything to get my eyes back. not everyone suits dolly eyes. i look so much younger with monolids. I took the hard way to realize i cannot accept drastic changes, i thought i could.  i also cant shut my eyes properly now. sigh.


----------



## cherryzz

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.
> 
> About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.
> 
> Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive.
> 
> The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures.
> 
> I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know?
> 
> Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!
> 
> I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures.
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.


same, i look like im shocked even when im just looking at something normally. i cant even close my eyes properly due to shortage of skin =(
for your eyebags, i think you should wait a little longer like maybe 1-2 years? because grafted fats will absorb, not all of the grafted fats will survive..plus, as we age our fats will deflate..maybe by then you might even need another fg procedure. well thats just my opinion..its just better to avoid another surgery =)


----------



## cherryzz

shinyglittery said:


> Please do ^^
> 
> Hey, I have a question... I've never actually used eyelid tape *.* is it difficult to use? I thought I could get some since it's so cheap... I'm planning on eyesurgery, I have triple fold in one eye (I think the other one too but you can't really see it = I have double fold but too much skin... BUT my skin is not thick, it's thin (yay! that's good, right?)) plus too much skin which makes my eyes look tired even though I'm not tired... do you think til I get the surgery I could use the eyelid tape to correct the ptosis/tiredness? I don't know if it's real ptosis since it's not severe but it bothers me



you are having triple fold because you lack of fats on your lids and that is also the reason why your lid is thin. Actually fatty lids makes our eyes more youthful if you noticed.i used to have fatty lids and i thought thinner lids are better and somehow my bloody doctor removed alot of fats from my eyes) i wouldnt advice you to use tape since you have thin lids because by removing the tape everyday, will make your triple fold worse. from what i read, it seems like you have ptosis. double eyelid surgery might solve your ptosis and even triple fold problem(if its bothering you) and in the mean time have a pretty double eyelid...BUT do not take eyelid surgery lightly. **** happens..and thats what has happened to me.


----------



## shinyglittery

cherryzz said:


> EXACTLY!!! thats what happened to me! I would give anything to get my eyes back. not everyone suits dolly eyes. i look so much younger with monolids. I took the hard way to realize i cannot accept drastic changes, i thought i could.  i also cant shut my eyes properly now. sigh.



i really really honestly don't care I love change!  i love drastic change... eyes not closing is only a problem if your eyes get dry but there are eyedrops... ^^ besides i've heard people say sometimes i sleep with my eyes half open... and i have plenty of skin xD so i don't know if it makes a difference...


----------



## shinyglittery

cherryzz said:


> you are having triple fold because you lack of fats on your lids and that is also the reason why your lid is thin. Actually fatty lids makes our eyes more youthful if you noticed.i used to have fatty lids and i thought thinner lids are better and somehow my bloody doctor removed alot of fats from my eyes) i wouldnt advice you to use tape since you have thin lids because by removing the tape everyday, will make your triple fold worse. from what i read, it seems like you have ptosis. double eyelid surgery might solve your ptosis and even triple fold problem(if its bothering you) and in the mean time have a pretty double eyelid...BUT do not take eyelid surgery lightly. **** happens..and thats what has happened to me.



okay... thank you ^^ and i appreciate the warnings i'm not ignoring them... actually the only thing that i think is a risk is if it makes me really have a weird "surprised" look... i've been trying to stretch my skin away from my eyes so that i could see what it might look like... based on that... i don't think i have a huge risk of that so i'm glad ^^ but you never know til you see the results...

thank you for telling me not to use the tape, i won't use it since it might still be a long time til I get my eyes done so I don't want to risk it... and yes i think i have thin lids... they're not paper thin but pretty thin... maybe i'll think about fat grafting to my eyes as well... if you say it helps. and yes i have ptosis and triple lid (it's mostly noticeable in one eye more than the other so that also makes my eyes a bit asymmetrical...)


----------



## itsumobaby

shinyglittery said:


> did you go with IOU? who did your revision? was the revision ruined or the original? i remember you said you had bad eye surgery... where?



Th revision ruined the original, it was migo


----------



## cherryzz

shinyglittery said:


> i really really honestly don't care I love change!  i love drastic change... eyes not closing is only a problem if your eyes get dry but there are eyedrops... ^^ besides i've heard people say sometimes i sleep with my eyes half open... and i have plenty of skin xD so i don't know if it makes a difference...



oh well, if you have plenty of skin then most likely you would still be able to close your eyes after surgery. just make sure your doctor doesnt remove TOO much. because once its removed...theres no way to stitch it back. good luck =)


----------



## winterntht

itsumobaby said:


> Th revision ruined the original, it was migo


Hi Isumobaby,
May I ask how many eyelid surgeries you have been through? From what I understand, you had you first surgery at Migo, which was badly done. Then you went to IOU for revision, is it correct? Are you not happy with your revision outcome? Are you looking to improve your eyelids more? Can you please clarify as I am thinking of going to IOU to improve my left eye which is a bit unnatural compared to my right eye. Do you recommend IOU? Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## shinyglittery

cherryzz said:


> oh well, if you have plenty of skin then most likely you would still be able to close your eyes after surgery. just make sure your doctor doesnt remove TOO much. because once its removed...theres no way to stitch it back. good luck =)



okay thank you ^^ yes i'll try to make sure... i think the extra skin might be what causes the triple fold but i'm not sure...? no wait... i am so stupid... xD you said it's the lack of fat... i forgot!!but... i'm sure the doctor will know best ^^ i will find a good one!


itsumobaby said:


> Th revision ruined the original, it was migo



okay good to know.. i'm sorry they ruined your eyes :<


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> I was kinda disappointed when you said you havent seen much result abt a week ago.  glad to read that you like your result now! =)



Hi Cherryzz,

Tks. Actually I am quite confused. I look at myself in mirror..I think it still look deep but I compared my before and after photos, then I see the improvements.


----------



## itsumobaby

winterntht said:


> Hi Isumobaby,
> May I ask how many eyelid surgeries you have been through? From what I understand, you had you first surgery at Migo, which was badly done. Then you went to IOU for revision, is it correct? Are you not happy with your revision outcome? Are you looking to improve your eyelids more? Can you please clarify as I am thinking of going to IOU to improve my left eye which is a bit unnatural compared to my right eye. Do you recommend IOU? Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



I haven't gone to IOU yet I plan to tho, my plan is delayed due to health reasons


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Cherryzz,
> 
> Tks. Actually I am quite confused. I look at myself in mirror..I think it still look deep but I compared my before and after photos, then I see the improvements.



How long have u done ur revisions for?


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> How long have u done ur revisions for?



Today is exactly 12 weeks. If I compared my before and after photos, it look pretty close to what i want but when I look at mirror, it looks very deep. I am pretty confused right now what I am expecting. I also understand why many did not come back after surgery. It is pretty stressful during recovery phase, wondering what yr final result will be. Dr Kang told me it scar tissues is bad, final results can be 8 mths to a year. 

It has been 4 months. Sorry to hear yr health still not ready for your planned surgeries. Take good care.


----------



## shinyglittery

itsumobaby said:


> I haven't gone to IOU yet I plan to tho, my plan is delayed due to health reasons



I'm so sorry to hear that T_T hopefully you'll get better soon... whatever it is...


----------



## winterntht

itsumobaby said:


> I haven't gone to IOU yet I plan to tho, my plan is delayed due to health reasons


Thank you for replying Isumobaby. I hope you are fine soon for your surgeries.


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Today is exactly 12 weeks. If I compared my before and after photos, it look pretty close to what i want but when I look at mirror, it looks very deep. I am pretty confused right now what I am expecting. I also understand why many did not come back after surgery. It is pretty stressful during recovery phase, wondering what yr final result will be. Dr Kang told me it scar tissues is bad, final results can be 8 mths to a year.
> 
> It has been 4 months. Sorry to hear yr health still not ready for your planned surgeries. Take good care.



Thank you for your reply, I completely understand how you feel, I've been through the confusing period too after my second surgery. Is it only the deepness that bothers you? How about the scarring? Thanks for your concern I am getting better now and i will probably go to korea early next year to find doctor kang -I was nearly crippled for life because of an evil doctor but this is another story


----------



## Deepeyes

itsumobaby said:


> Thank you for your reply, I completely understand how you feel, I've been through the confusing period too after my second surgery. Is it only the deepness that bothers you? How about the scarring? Thanks for your concern I am getting better now and i will probably go to korea early next year to find doctor kang -I was nearly crippled for life because of an evil doctor but this is another story



Yup it is the depth that bothers me a lot. My scars were very bad, worst amongst all surgeries but it took a turn recently and improves a lot. The rizaben and ointment works miraculously. Until now I  still applying oil day n night. My left eye scar tissues is more severe than right eye since it had 3 surgeries..compared to 1st eye surgery, depth has improved bjt still room for improvement.  

Yeah! I kind of know the surgeries u went thru.. hope everything turns out good for u.. take care


----------



## shanghai1930

cherryzz said:


> same, i look like im shocked even when im just looking at something normally. i cant even close my eyes properly due to shortage of skin =(
> for your eyebags, i think you should wait a little longer like maybe 1-2 years? because grafted fats will absorb, not all of the grafted fats will survive..plus, as we age our fats will deflate..maybe by then you might even need another fg procedure. well thats just my opinion..its just better to avoid another surgery =)


Hi cherryzz, I hope you will have your eye issue resolved. Please do tons of research and try to understand your eye anatomy. This way you will get to ask intelligent questions at the consultation, as you are the only person who knows the issues with your eyes the most. 

I might heed your advice and just wait it out with the overfill of fat graft under my eyes. You are sweet.


----------



## stephanieee

Deepeyes said:


> Yup it is the depth that bothers me a lot. My scars were very bad, worst amongst all surgeries but it took a turn recently and improves a lot. The rizaben and ointment works miraculously. Until now I  still applying oil day n night. My left eye scar tissues is more severe than right eye since it had 3 surgeries..compared to 1st eye surgery, depth has improved bjt still room for improvement.
> 
> Yeah! I kind of know the surgeries u went thru.. hope everything turns out good for u.. take care




Hello deepeyes, would you mind to give me your email address&#65311; My scars n my deep eyes were pretty bad as well especially the right eye. I have few questions would like to ask you since im going to korea(dr kang) this coming december for my third eyelid revision, this is like my last hope for a new life, im tired of this life, putting full eyes makeup everyday before going out, if not people are going to notice my failure eyelid surgery, not to mention that my epic surgery was kinda failed too


----------



## winterntht

Hi *deepeyes* and others who had surgeries with Dr.Kang,
Can you tell me how many days after surgery that he removes stitches. I am applying for leave and looking to book my flight tickets so this information is very important for me. I had eyelid surgery before but it's too long ago that I don't remember. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## itsumobaby

Deepeyes said:


> Yup it is the depth that bothers me a lot. My scars were very bad, worst amongst all surgeries but it took a turn recently and improves a lot. The rizaben and ointment works miraculously. Until now I  still applying oil day n night. My left eye scar tissues is more severe than right eye since it had 3 surgeries..compared to 1st eye surgery, depth has improved bjt still room for improvement.
> 
> Yeah! I kind of know the surgeries u went thru.. hope everything turns out good for u.. take care



did dr kang give you those rizaben and ointments? And your scar was worst amongst those 3 surgeries? What type of scar tissues do you have ? Reddish or hypeophic ( don't know how to spell it) I have a huge problem with depth and scars and I was kinda hoping dr kang can resolve that for me since he said he could.. Now I am not so sure anymore 
: (


----------



## itsumobaby

stephanieee said:


> Hello deepeyes, would you mind to give me your email address&#65311; My scars n my deep eyes were pretty bad as well especially the right eye. I have few questions would like to ask you since im going to korea(dr kang) this coming december for my third eyelid revision, this is like my last hope for a new life, im tired of this life, putting full eyes makeup everyday before going out, if not people are going to notice my failure eyelid surgery, not to mention that my epic surgery was kinda failed too



Good luck with that sweet heart we all will be cheering for you on our side. Have u considered going to EVE for epi reversal I have 2 ex-forum friends had very successful epi reversal surgeries, quite minimal scarring too as they showed me some pretty clear pictures.


----------



## itsumobaby

winterntht said:


> Hi *deepeyes* and others who had surgeries with Dr.Kang,
> Can you tell me how many days after surgery that he removes stitches. I am applying for leave and looking to book my flight tickets so this information is very important for me. I had eyelid surgery before but it's too long ago that I don't remember.
> Thank you in advance.



Best of luck, I'll pray for your success, please update all of us about your recovery process!


----------



## itsumobaby

shinyglittery said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that T_T hopefully you'll get better soon... whatever it is...



Thank you that's sweet!


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Cherryzz,
> 
> Tks. Actually I am quite confused. I look at myself in mirror..I think it still look deep but I compared my before and after photos, then I see the improvements.


well, pictures dont lie..i'm sure yours really did improve. for 3rd surgery scarring really take much longer time to heal..I do believe that it will take more than 8 months to see the final result. I hope you will get the depth you want by the end of the day. lets pray that it will turn out perfect! in the mean time be patient. =)


----------



## cherryzz

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi cherryzz, I hope you will have your eye issue resolved. Please do tons of research and try to understand your eye anatomy. This way you will get to ask intelligent questions at the consultation, as you are the only person who knows the issues with your eyes the most.
> 
> I might heed your advice and just wait it out with the overfill of fat graft under my eyes. You are sweet.


hello!
Ive been doing research like tons of research and the more i know about it, the sadder i am. yes maybe its best to leave it alone for awhile..removing fats is easy..filling it back is very hard. mild eyebags are still nicer than sunken eyes no? hehe all the best to you dear. keep us updated  =)


----------



## cherryzz

winterntht said:


> Hi *deepeyes* and others who had surgeries with Dr.Kang,
> Can you tell me how many days after surgery that he removes stitches. I am applying for leave and looking to book my flight tickets so this information is very important for me. I had eyelid surgery before but it's too long ago that I don't remember.
> Thank you in advance.


good lucky! hope it will all be good! keep us updated!


----------



## cherryzz

I actually had a nightmare like few weeks ago. I dreamt that dr.kang retired! and i was like whatt??! after such a long time of research? lol i guess that would be a nightmare for everyone too..hope everyone here is doing well. take care guys! =)


----------



## shinyglittery

cherryzz said:


> I actually had a nightmare like few weeks ago. I dreamt that dr.kang retired! and i was like whatt??! after such a long time of research? lol i guess that would be a nightmare for everyone too..hope everyone here is doing well. take care guys! =)



aww i'm so sorry... not a nice dream but good thing it was only a dream right? ^^ i had a dream about a clinic i'm considering too... but i can't remember what happened in it anymore xD



cherryzz said:


> hello!
> Ive been doing research like tons of research and the more i know about it, the sadder i am. yes maybe its best to leave it alone for awhile..removing fats is easy..filling it back is very hard. mild eyebags are still nicer than sunken eyes no? hehe all the best to you dear. keep us updated  =)



:o for revision or first time? i haven't had eye surgery yet... i was told my ptosis is because of too little fat in eyes... do you think it's hard to add fat in them if it's the first time?


----------



## itsumobaby

cherryzz said:


> hello!
> Ive been doing research like tons of research and the more i know about it, the sadder i am. yes maybe its best to leave it alone for awhile..removing fats is easy..filling it back is very hard. mild eyebags are still nicer than sunken eyes no? hehe all the best to you dear. keep us updated  =)



I highly agree with u


----------



## weick

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Cherryzz,
> 
> Tks. Actually I am quite confused. I look at myself in mirror..I think it still look deep but I compared my before and after photos, then I see the improvements.



I think I know what you mean. When I look in the mirror or catch glimpses of my eyes something looks really off. I don't know if its due to te depth or the scars but I'm often surprised by how I look. 

I am  12 weeks post op and I'm hoping this is not the final result. My eyes are uneven as are my lines. The scar is very visible. One kid doesn't seem to go up all the way. I don't know if that's part of the healing process.


----------



## weick

winterntht said:


> Hi *deepeyes* and others who had surgeries with Dr.Kang,
> Can you tell me how many days after surgery that he removes stitches. I am applying for leave and looking to book my flight tickets so this information is very important for me. I had eyelid surgery before but it's too long ago that I don't remember.
> Thank you in advance.



Dr Kang removes them after 5 days. But he says that if there is anything to touch up he will do it on the 5th day and you need another 5 days. So to be safe you should plan to stay in Korea at least 10 days from the day of surgery. 

Chances of touch up are small but I have heard of people needing it so the possibility is definitely there.


----------



## weick

I'm also realizing the one eye photos are very misleading. You have to compare the before and after in the context of a whole face. Looking at just one eye will always make it look better. You have to see the whole face or half or at least 2 eyes to see the real difference.


----------



## cherryzz

weick said:


> I think I know what you mean. When I look in the mirror or catch glimpses of my eyes something looks really off. I don't know if its due to te depth or the scars but I'm often surprised by how I look.
> 
> I am  12 weeks post op and I'm hoping this is not the final result. My eyes are uneven as are my lines. The scar is very visible. One kid doesn't seem to go up all the way. I don't know if that's part of the healing process.


I noticed Dr.kangs patients healing process is like a roller coaster ride..it must be tough for you guys to go through all this. For scarring it took me more than 6 months to heal btw..so hang in there, theres room for improvements.


----------



## cherryzz

shinyglittery said:


> aww i'm so sorry... not a nice dream but good thing it was only a dream right? ^^ i had a dream about a clinic i'm considering too... but i can't remember what happened in it anymore xD
> 
> 
> 
> :o for revision or first time? i haven't had eye surgery yet... i was told my ptosis is because of too little fat in eyes... do you think it's hard to add fat in them if it's the first time?


hello! its a revision. in my opinion i think the survival rate would be a littleee higher for someone who doesnt have any scar tissue inside compared to someone who had multiple lid surgeries before.
I think its a gamble, you wont know how much will survive until you do it. it also depends on skills and individuals. So theres not definite answer to this although alot of doctors would say "oh the survival rate is 80%" but alot of times it just never turn out that way. So make sure your doctor is really good in fg and that would give you a higher chance of fats survival.


----------



## shinyglittery

cherryzz said:


> hello! its a revision. in my opinion i think the survival rate would be a littleee higher for someone who doesnt have any scar tissue inside compared to someone who had multiple lid surgeries before.
> I think its a gamble, you wont know how much will survive until you do it. it also depends on skills and individuals. So theres not definite answer to this although alot of doctors would say "oh the survival rate is 80%" but alot of times it just never turn out that way. So make sure your doctor is really good in fg and that would give you a higher chance of fats survival.



thank you for your honest answer ^^


----------



## stephanieee

itsumobaby said:


> Good luck with that sweet heart we all will be cheering for you on our side. Have u considered going to EVE for epi reversal I have 2 ex-forum friends had very successful epi reversal surgeries, quite minimal scarring too as they showed me some pretty clear pictures.




Thanks dear, hopefully everything goes smoothly because this is going to be my last chance..im saving money like mad just for my revision as im still a student.
Do you have kakaotalk or mind to send me the pics thru email? I heard about dr chung from EVE is good but not sure whether its people who help him to do the advertising because judging from what i saw from his website, some cases are actually looking better at the before pic. Besides from dr chung, dr ahn is also in my consideration list. 
But now i have to decide whether to get my eyelid revision done first or epi surgery..Hmmm seriously need some advise for this


----------



## lalaland115

stephanieee said:


> Thanks dear, hopefully everything goes smoothly because this is going to be my last chance..im saving money like mad just for my revision as im still a student.
> Do you have kakaotalk or mind to send me the pics thru email? I heard about dr chung from EVE is good but not sure whether its people who help him to do the advertising because judging from what i saw from his website, some cases are actually looking better at the before pic. Besides from dr chung, dr ahn is also in my consideration list.
> But now i have to decide whether to get my eyelid revision done first or epi surgery..Hmmm seriously need some advise for this



I have to make the same decision as you too! if I do epi reversal first, then i would have to live with rounder, puffier eyes for another 2 months after that since you need to let it heal for at least 2 months. after epi reversal, your eye shape becomes more rounder >< I don't know if I can live with rounder eyes cuz my eyes are already sausages  but if i do eye revision done first, the main problem will be fixed so ill be at more relief. however, i'll have to wait 6 months for the epi reversal... i guess epi is coverable with make up so the latter will be the better choice. but it makes sense to do the epi first because it will help with making a new/lower line when doing the revision. im currently working so i only have 13 days max to stay in seoul.


----------



## lalaland115

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.
> 
> About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.
> 
> Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive.
> 
> The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures.
> 
> I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know?
> 
> Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!
> 
> I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures.
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.


 

How's the epi reversal healing going? Would you recommend this to someone? I got tricked into donig an epi from my doctor and I'm feeling a lot of discomfort. Dry eyes, weird/freakty eye shape, too much redness exposure etc. Do you mind if I could see a before and after pic? It would all help us out!! I've been so depressed with this epi failure =(


----------



## shanghai1930

lalaland115 said:


> How's the epi reversal healing going? Would you recommend this to someone? I got tricked into donig an epi from my doctor and I'm feeling a lot of discomfort. Dry eyes, weird/freakty eye shape, too much redness exposure etc. Do you mind if I could see a before and after pic? It would all help us out!! I've been so depressed with this epi failure =(


Hi Lalaland115, I am still just 3 weeks post op for my EPI reversal. What I can say for sure is that my impression has improved, and that I look younger. I don't look fully like my old self yet as Dr. Kwon also gave me an in-out fold that is medium sized, while I had tapered eyelids before. At this point, I will wait it out before deciding whether to lower my eyelids later. 

Today I had an ID picture taken at work and my eyes no longer look weird, yeah! The only concern I have is that I have a raised scar on my left eye that is shaped like a dot. It is very light pink colored. I don't know how long it will take before it will go away. Does anyone know? In person, it is not that noticeable. I was able to hide this surgery from my Mom, and she's got a sharp eye by the way  I guess worse case even if I had to live with this scar, it is way better than living with an over-done EPI. It made me really self-conscious and sad for a year. 

The other thing is that I did not get my S curve back, the pretty lower eyelid that curves a bit that you can find in most asian eyes. But... I knew it would be a tall order if I want that back as well. Anyways, the whole thing just taught me a lesson, not to do more surgeries than I need, and to understand how any surgery works before getting it. Before the EPI surgery, I really thought EPI = bigger and prettier eyes, which is totally not the case. It might work for some eye shapes, but not mine. 

While examining me in his office pre-op, Dr. Chung also said that my EPI was done just 'a little too much'. I am telling you this as I can just understand the discomfort your EPI gave you, as it sounds like yours probably was a bit more overdone than mine. I will try to find pictures to show you the before and after.


----------



## stephanieee

lalaland115 said:


> I have to make the same decision as you too! if I do epi reversal first, then i would have to live with rounder, puffier eyes for another 2 months after that since you need to let it heal for at least 2 months. after epi reversal, your eye shape becomes more rounder >< I don't know if I can live with rounder eyes cuz my eyes are already sausages  but if i do eye revision done first, the main problem will be fixed so ill be at more relief. however, i'll have to wait 6 months for the epi reversal... i guess epi is coverable with make up so the latter will be the better choice. but it makes sense to do the epi first because it will help with making a new/lower line when doing the revision. im currently working so i only have 13 days max to stay in seoul.




Hello dear do you have kakaotalk or email? I desperately need to talk to someone who are in the same situation as mine! We can share information btw, i actually still 50 50 about which surgery should i do first. But currently what bother me the most is epi and i only have like around one month time for my semester break. I'm not sure whether can makeup able to cover my eyes if i go for eyelid revision first. Sigh i got many things need to consider and worry about. I just feel damn regret doing my eyes, i've always imagine that my life would be totally diff if my eyelid surgery is a successful one or i didnt do anything to my eyes. But well, what done is done..its just that sometimes i cant accept it whenever i look at myself in the mirror


----------



## stephanieee

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Lalaland115, I am still just 3 weeks post op for my EPI reversal. What I can say for sure is that my impression has improved, and that I look younger. I don't look fully like my old self yet as Dr. Kwon also gave me an in-out fold that is medium sized, while I had tapered eyelids before. At this point, I will wait it out before deciding whether to lower my eyelids later.
> 
> Today I had an ID picture taken at work and my eyes no longer look weird, yeah! The only concern I have is that I have a raised scar on my left eye that is shaped like a dot. It is very light pink colored. I don't know how long it will take before it will go away. Does anyone know? In person, it is not that noticeable. I was able to hide this surgery from my Mom, and she's got a sharp eye by the way  I guess worse case even if I had to live with this scar, it is way better than living with an over-done EPI. It made me really self-conscious and sad for a year.
> 
> The other thing is that I did not get my S curve back, the pretty lower eyelid that curves a bit that you can find in most asian eyes. But... I knew it would be a tall order if I want that back as well. Anyways, the whole thing just taught me a lesson, not to do more surgeries than I need, and to understand how any surgery works before getting it. Before the EPI surgery, I really thought EPI = bigger and prettier eyes, which is totally not the case. It might work for some eye shapes, but not mine.
> 
> While examining me in his office pre-op, Dr. Chung also said that my EPI was done just 'a little too much'. I am telling you this as I can just understand the discomfort your EPI gave you, as it sounds like yours probably was a bit more overdone than mine. I will try to find pictures to show you the before and after.




Hello babe, did your first epi surgery leave any scar? Im considering whether should i go for Dr Chung or Dr Ahn. mine is the scar problem, im so afraid that my scar is going to be even more worse after the epi reversal. I'm so afraid of making any decision now..lol


----------



## lalaland115

stephanieee said:


> Hello dear do you have kakaotalk or email? I desperately need to talk to someone who are in the same situation as mine! We can share information btw, i actually still 50 50 about which surgery should i do first. But currently what bother me the most is epi and i only have like around one month time for my semester break. I'm not sure whether can makeup able to cover my eyes if i go for eyelid revision first. Sigh i got many things need to consider and worry about. I just feel damn regret doing my eyes, i've always imagine that my life would be totally diff if my eyelid surgery is a successful one or i didnt do anything to my eyes. But well, what done is done..its just that sometimes i cant accept it whenever i look at myself in the mirror


 
Hey my email is lalaland11589@gmail.com
 email me ur kakao and ill message u


----------



## lalaland115

stephanieee said:


> Hello dear do you have kakaotalk or email? I desperately need to talk to someone who are in the same situation as mine! We can share information btw, i actually still 50 50 about which surgery should i do first. But currently what bother me the most is epi and i only have like around one month time for my semester break. I'm not sure whether can makeup able to cover my eyes if i go for eyelid revision first. Sigh i got many things need to consider and worry about. I just feel damn regret doing my eyes, i've always imagine that my life would be totally diff if my eyelid surgery is a successful one or i didnt do anything to my eyes. But well, what done is done..its just that sometimes i cant accept it whenever i look at myself in the mirror


 
see above post =)
I posted twice by accident


----------



## shanghai1930

stephanieee said:


> Hello babe, did your first epi surgery leave any scar? Im considering whether should i go for Dr Chung or Dr Ahn. mine is the scar problem, im so afraid that my scar is going to be even more worse after the epi reversal. I'm so afraid of making any decision now..lol


Hi Stephanieee, no my first EPI and double eyelid surgery did not leave any scar.


----------



## itsumobaby

stephanieee said:


> Thanks dear, hopefully everything goes smoothly because this is going to be my last chance..im saving money like mad just for my revision as im still a student.
> Do you have kakaotalk or mind to send me the pics thru email? I heard about dr chung from EVE is good but not sure whether its people who help him to do the advertising because judging from what i saw from his website, some cases are actually looking better at the before pic. Besides from dr chung, dr ahn is also in my consideration list.
> But now i have to decide whether to get my eyelid revision done first or epi surgery..Hmmm seriously need some advise for this



Hey sweetie, well I hve been in this forum for long enough for people to know I m not advertising for anyway, I am just telling u out of good deed as I have recieved a lot of help and support from people in this forum too. It's ur choice to believe some info that others have given u or not. It will be extremely rude and unthoughtful of me just to pass around people's before and after pics, I am sure you wouldn't want me going around sending your pics to people right? But what I can do is to pass u their email or contact so u can just talk to them directly.


----------



## Rachy888

Hi shanghai 1930, I did my eyes at chungdam u and wanted to revise a teuiems. ! Now that I seen urreview, I'm afraid! Do u mind sharing ur pic or ur eyes before surgery and after? I really am considering! Thanks so much


----------



## soutic

hi, do you guys think Teuim is good for eye revision?


----------



## soutic

pootie said:


> Sadeyes,
> Who did you go to for your original surgery?  I had mine done in the states and went to korea for a revision.  I was seeking to get mine lowered as well.   I went through years of frustration and isolation before deciding to revise.  I consulted with every promising dr I could think of in the US and even consulted with KKim before i made my choice to go to korea.  I know exactly how it feels to be in your situation.  I am recovering now and feeling much better...  I can give you more info about my story, would it be ok to email you?[/QUOT
> 
> Where did you get your surgery revision in Korea??
> Could you please share your experience?, I'm having a problem with my 1st eyelid surgery, the crease is way too high and leave scar. i'm planning to get revision in korea.
> pls e-mail me soutic_girl@yahoo.com


----------



## soutic

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.


 

Hi~ do you mind to send before after pictures?
my email soutic_girl@yahoo.com
I also had bad eyelid surgery and need revision.
really appreciate your help


----------



## shinyglittery

i have a question! about aegyosal and fat grafting/fillers... i don want to double post so i will link, here is the question http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...-with-fillers-here-836725-2.html#post25514675
maybe someone can answer... thank you ^^


----------



## shanghai1930

Rachy888 said:


> Hi shanghai 1930, I did my eyes at chungdam u and wanted to revise a teuiems. ! Now that I seen urreview, I'm afraid! Do u mind sharing ur pic or ur eyes before surgery and after? I really am considering! Thanks so much


Hi Rachy888, sure just give me your email address, and I will send you the before and after.


----------



## lalaland115

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Rachy888, sure just give me your email address, and I will send you the before and after.


me too please! lalaland11589@gmail.com 
thank you so much!
i really appreciate it!


----------



## Rachy888

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Rachy888, sure just give me your email address, and I will send you the before and after.



Sure shanghai1930! Its psqueen@outlook.com. i will not share your photos to anyone. Thanks so much!


----------



## winterntht

weick said:


> Dr Kang removes them after 5 days. But he says that if there is anything to touch up he will do it on the 5th day and you need another 5 days. So to be safe you should plan to stay in Korea at least 10 days from the day of surgery.
> 
> Chances of touch up are small but I have heard of people needing it so the possibility is definitely there.


Thank you very much for replying. The information is very helpful!

@Itsumobaby and cherryzz: thank you!


----------



## bellzz

Rachy888 said:


> Hi shanghai 1930, I did my eyes at chungdam u and wanted to revise a teuiems. ! Now that I seen urreview, I'm afraid! Do u mind sharing ur pic or ur eyes before surgery and after? I really am considering! Thanks so much


 
Hi Rachy888, can I know why u wanted to do revision after your eyes surgery at chungdam u? Can you can share with me your experience? I'm worry that you brought that up.

Thanks lots!


----------



## soutic

lalaland115 said:


> me too please! lalaland11589@gmail.com
> thank you so much!
> i really appreciate it!



Hi shanghai1930 do you mind to send me before after pic as well??
my email soutic_girl@yahoo.com
I'm looking for a revision as well.
Thanks


----------



## soutic

weick said:


> My outer corners have 2 lines. One is deep and follows the line from the inner corner. Towards the end there is another line which is where he cut and sewed and it is much higher longer and flares out a bit. If I loon closely at the outer corner my line splits into 2. I felt this was unnatural from day 1 and asked Dr Kang if the line extending high and out is normal and he said it will be ok. Does anyone know if 2 lines splitting is normal? Will it look like wrinkles?
> 
> My inner corners are just attached to the lids. It doesn't really look like an in-out fold because the in part is a line on the outside. Will this gradually turn into an in-out line?



Hello Weick~ do you mind send me before after pic of the surgery?
I'm interested to get revision in IOU 
I have high fold (around 10mm) because of previous surgery.
please email me soutic_girl@yahoo.com


----------



## daytona289

soutic said:


> Hello Weick~ do you mind send me before after pic of the surgery?
> I'm interested to get revision in IOU
> I have high fold (around 10mm) because of previous surgery.
> please email me soutic_girl@yahoo.com


 
Hello Weick, 

I've the same problem as soutic, please send me your b&a pic as well. 
I would be much appreciated. I promise I won't share your pic with others.
Thank you in advance. 
My email is daytona289@yahoo.com.sg


----------



## Thinkpink17

As many are talking about Dr. Chung and Dr. Kang, this is what I did. I went to Dr. Chung first for epi reversal then I waited around 1 1/2-2 months for eyelid revision with Dr. Kang. Don't go for eyelid revision first then epi as you will have to wait longer to heal to get epi reversal done. Dr. Chung even states that epi reversal will help lower eyelids. Honestly, I visited Dr. Ahn too and I would not recommend him. He is a grumpy old man who has a cold heart (at least to me). His nurses had to tell him about the difference in my epi during consultation as he wasn't able to see it. It was quite frustrating and he knew he wasn't going to operate on me. I could just tell that he didn't want to and barely diagnosed me. I still ended up leaving paying the $5 consultation fee that he charges everybody. 

          Dr. Chung is super super sweet. You can tell he is serious about his work and he told me exactly how many mm I needed reversed just from pictures I sent him. Later when I arrived in Korea the measurements he told me in the picture were exactly what he told me in his office. With Dr. Chung's surgery I do feel a bit of tightness... hope this goes away. I was planning on doing a thorough update once my eyes heal a little more. 

From Dr. Kang's surgery though.. my eyelids feel really deep and I feel neck pains from cranking my neck up to see. Is anyone experiencing the same problems? He won't respond to my e-mails which is so frustrating. I still wear my glasses everywhere though as I don't feel confident enough to reveal my new eyes.

          Also, for those thinking that I work for these Dr.'s.... I don't. Im just a normal girl living in the States that had to go through what many of you are going through. Its tough traveling to Korea, but hey if I can make it ~2 months in Korea with English as my first language and speaking Korean at a 5% rate... you can do it too.


----------



## stephanieee

Thinkpink17 said:


> As many are talking about Dr. Chung and Dr. Kang, this is what I did. I went to Dr. Chung first for epi reversal then I waited around 1 1/2-2 months for eyelid revision with Dr. Kang. Don't go for eyelid revision first then epi as you will have to wait longer to heal to get epi reversal done. Dr. Chung even states that epi reversal will help lower eyelids. Honestly, I visited Dr. Ahn too and I would not recommend him. He is a grumpy old man who has a cold heart (at least to me). His nurses had to tell him about the difference in my epi during consultation as he wasn't able to see it. It was quite frustrating and he knew he wasn't going to operate on me. I could just tell that he didn't want to and barely diagnosed me. I still ended up leaving paying the $5 consultation fee that he charges everybody.
> 
> Dr. Chung is super super sweet. You can tell he is serious about his work and he told me exactly how many mm I needed reversed just from pictures I sent him. Later when I arrived in Korea the measurements he told me in the picture were exactly what he told me in his office. With Dr. Chung's surgery I do feel a bit of tightness... hope this goes away. I was planning on doing a thorough update once my eyes heal a little more.
> 
> From Dr. Kang's surgery though.. my eyelids feel really deep and I feel neck pains from cranking my neck up to see. Is anyone experiencing the same problems? He won't respond to my e-mails which is so frustrating. I still wear my glasses everywhere though as I don't feel confident enough to reveal my new eyes.
> 
> Also, for those thinking that I work for these Dr.'s.... I don't. Im just a normal girl living in the States that had to go through what many of you are going through. Its tough traveling to Korea, but hey if I can make it ~2 months in Korea with English as my first language and speaking Korean at a 5% rate... you can do it too.


So so happy that you are finally here! Thanks so much for sharing. Because i think we're quite similar, i need to get revision surgery for my epi and also eyelid as well. Thanks for telling that you think Dr.Chung is better because i was actually wanted to go for Dr Ahn, phewww. 
as for dr kang, would you recommend him? I was quite disappointed that when you said he didnt reply your emails and your eyelids still deep? one of my biggest problem is my deep incision line now i've to start thinking whether can he really able to fix my problem. its really frustrated because i've no idea which doc is good at eyelid revision, i only know dr kang and he is the doc which mentioned the most here

btw, i wish u a speedy recovery and you deserve a round of applause because i knw going to korea and went through all these is not easy at all! God bless you and pleaseee come back to share more because we all need you badly here!


----------



## itsumobaby

Thinkpink17 said:


> As many are talking about Dr. Chung and Dr. Kang, this is what I did. I went to Dr. Chung first for epi reversal then I waited around 1 1/2-2 months for eyelid revision with Dr. Kang. Don't go for eyelid revision first then epi as you will have to wait longer to heal to get epi reversal done. Dr. Chung even states that epi reversal will help lower eyelids. Honestly, I visited Dr. Ahn too and I would not recommend him. He is a grumpy old man who has a cold heart (at least to me). His nurses had to tell him about the difference in my epi during consultation as he wasn't able to see it. It was quite frustrating and he knew he wasn't going to operate on me. I could just tell that he didn't want to and barely diagnosed me. I still ended up leaving paying the $5 consultation fee that he charges everybody.
> 
> Dr. Chung is super super sweet. You can tell he is serious about his work and he told me exactly how many mm I needed reversed just from pictures I sent him. Later when I arrived in Korea the measurements he told me in the picture were exactly what he told me in his office. With Dr. Chung's surgery I do feel a bit of tightness... hope this goes away. I was planning on doing a thorough update once my eyes heal a little more.
> 
> From Dr. Kang's surgery though.. my eyelids feel really deep and I feel neck pains from cranking my neck up to see. Is anyone experiencing the same problems? He won't respond to my e-mails which is so frustrating. I still wear my glasses everywhere though as I don't feel confident enough to reveal my new eyes.
> 
> Also, for those thinking that I work for these Dr.'s.... I don't. Im just a normal girl living in the States that had to go through what many of you are going through. Its tough traveling to Korea, but hey if I can make it ~2 months in Korea with English as my first language and speaking Korean at a 5% rate... you can do it too.



God bless u for sharing this! I agree dr Chung is a very sweet person, I don't need epi reversal but I consulted him on something else before. I wish you a beautiful and speedy reversal too! Update us soon again please : )


----------



## Rachy888

bellzz said:


> Hi Rachy888, can I know why u wanted to do revision after your eyes surgery at chungdam u? Can you can share with me your experience? I'm worry that you brought that up.
> 
> Thanks lots!



Hi bellz. My friends and family love my eyes. But they looked natural. Its much bigger and better and not sleepy. But im greedy. I want higher folds and deeper crease.


----------



## Jack Russell

He everyone 
I am a new member here.  I have been reading pure forum for long time. Thank you for everyone who give a lot of information and share experience on eye procedure.  Last year I did have primary  double eyelid surgery at Teuim clinic with Dr Kwon.  I had Megi Epicanthoplasty +double eyelid and excisional skin, lower blepharoplasty also.  But unfortunately I am not satisfied with my result because my eye crease are not good define at all.  The eye  crease has sprit in the end.  It's seem the crease has not strong enough to hole the eyelid.  Now my height crease has decrease a lot.  It's look like I have not had double eyelid surgery.  My friend look at me and said your eye look like have not been done any surgery.  That's mean didn't improve looking eye at all.  I am not  sure I should be sad or glad.  My eye look so natural like before I've done surgery.  Anyway I decide to have revision eyelid surgery again to improve my eye crease for good define looking eye.  I am planning to go Seoul again next year around begin April 14 and stay for 8 nights.  I am looking for anybody who are planning to go there same this period.  Please let me know.  We can be buddy up and good company for moral support.  Thank you.


----------



## winterntht

Hi everyone,

I went to IOU for consultation with Dr.Kang today. Unfortunately, I don't think that we clicked. Initially, I only thought about having revision on my left eye because it's a bit unnatural compared to my right eye and I wanted to make my left eye similar to my right eye, that's all. I never bothered about my right eye before, I like it and the crease size is right for me. However, today at the consultation, Dr.Kang pointed out that I had a lot of problem with my right eye too, he said I had ptosis which he told me that I could not see by just looking directly to the mirror (?) and he told me that I had high crease. My current crease now is 2mm when the eye is fully open which I think is not high at all. A lot of people even told me that they wanted their folds to be higher than mine. And he talked me into having surgery on both eyes, which I never never thought that I needed before.He said that if I only have surgery on my left eye, he could only improve it by 50%.

They quoted me 3.8 mil for one eye and 5 mil for both eye. The price for both eye is expensive but ok, however, price for one eye is ridiculous. Before I had surgery with Dr. Kwon and he only charged me 3.2 mil for eyelid revision, ptosis correction and epi and my eyes improved a lot after surgery with Dr. Kwon. I was actually very happy with my revision result but now after 4 years, they start looking a bit different.

I am so confused now. Can anyone, especially those who had surgery with Dr.Kang before, give me some opinions please. Do you think Dr.Kang is the type who recommends unnecessary procedures? Do you think that the risk of he messing up my eyes is high, especially I actually like my right eye and don't really hate my left eye. I have to make decision soon but don't know if I should follow his recommendation or just stick to what I want to do initially?

BTW, today I also dropped by Teium and it looked like the clinic is closed for good. Another doctor was already there to set up his clinic at Teuim's place. Really feel sorry for Dr.Kwon - he seems to have very serious health problem.


----------



## lalaland115

winterntht said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I went to IOU for consultation with Dr.Kang today. Unfortunately, I don't think that we clicked. Initially, I only thought about having revision on my left eye because it's a bit unnatural compared to my right eye and I wanted to make my left eye similar to my right eye, that's all. I never bothered about my right eye before, I like it and the crease size is right for me. However, today at the consultation, Dr.Kang pointed out that I had a lot of problem with my right eye too, he said I had ptosis which he told me that I could not see by just looking directly to the mirror (?) and he told me that I had high crease. My current crease now is 2mm when the eye is fully open which I think is not high at all. A lot of people even told me that they wanted their folds to be higher than mine. And he talked me into having surgery on both eyes, which I never never thought that I needed before.He said that if I only have surgery on my left eye, he could only improve it by 50%.
> 
> They quoted me 3.8 mil for one eye and 5 mil for both eye. The price for both eye is expensive but ok, however, price for one eye is ridiculous. Before I had surgery with Dr. Kwon and he only charged me 3.2 mil for eyelid revision, ptosis correction and epi and my eyes improved a lot after surgery with Dr. Kwon. I was actually very happy with my revision result but now after 4 years, they start looking a bit different.
> 
> I am so confused now. Can anyone, especially those who had surgery with Dr.Kang before, give me some opinions please. Do you think Dr.Kang is the type who recommends unnecessary procedures? Do you think that the risk of he messing up my eyes is high, especially I actually like my right eye and don't really hate my left eye. I have to make decision soon but don't know if I should follow his recommendation or just stick to what I want to do initially?
> 
> BTW, today I also dropped by Teium and it looked like the clinic is closed for good. Another doctor was already there to set up his clinic at Teuim's place. Really feel sorry for Dr.Kwon - he seems to have very serious health problem.



I'd say stick with your gut. 2mm is actually just right.


----------



## winterntht

Today I went to IOU again to request another consultation with Dr.Kang but it was lunch time so they asked me to come back after 1 hour. One thing that concerns me is that the clinic is always empty (as opposed to what others described before) and the staff there (consultant and reception girls) is unfriendly, they never smiled, which makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## michimi23

Hi winterntht, 

 My situation is similar to yours in that I only want to correct one eye...How did your second consultation with Dr. Kang go? and have you checked out any other clinics?


----------



## michimi23

winterntht said:


> Today I went to IOU again to request another consultation with Dr.Kang but it was lunch time so they asked me to come back after 1 hour. One thing that concerns me is that the clinic is always empty (as opposed to what others described before) and the staff there (consultant and reception girls) is unfriendly, they never smiled, which makes me feel uncomfortable.


Hi winterntht, 

 My situation is similar to yours in that I only want to correct one eye...How did your second consultation with Dr. Kang go? and have you checked out any other clinics?


----------



## winterntht

michimi23 said:


> Hi winterntht,
> 
> My situation is similar to yours in that I only want to correct one eye...How did your second consultation with Dr. Kang go? and have you checked out any other clinics?


I decided not to have surgery at IOU this time. I will check out a few other clinics until when I find a doctor that I feel comfortable with.


----------



## daytona289

winterntht said:


> I decided not to have surgery at IOU this time. I will check out a few other clinics until when I find a doctor that I feel comfortable with.


 
I went to IOU for consultation yesterday, I was surprised that dr kang could not speak English and that made me wonder who responded to my email last time which signed off with his name..do u mean he can write but cannot speak. Anyway the clinic was empty like what u mentioned and I agreed with u, the staff are not so friendly..


----------



## jgar

Hello everyone.  I am new to this forum but have been reading your posts for the last three months getting information.  Thank you to all who have posted their experiences.  I had my first double eyelid surgery over 20 years ago.  The surgery went well and I loved the results.  At the time I thought I would never have to have another surgery.  But the last few years I have had a lot a problems with my eyelids.  So I had my second eyelid surgery a little over 4 months ago.  The doctor assured me that he knew how to work with Asian eyes.  However, he lied to me and performed my eyelid surgery like he would have with someone with western eyes.  Now my eyelids are so abnormal looking I don't leave my house.  I emailed Dr. Kang a couple days ago.  I was worried because some of you were saying that he did not reply to your emails.  I emailed him at kcu36.5@hanmail.net and got a response from him today.  I was impressed with the email because he answered each of my questions.  He did say that I should wait 2 months before having surgery again.  I will be needing fat grafting, lower crease, and scar revision.  I was happy to know that he can do the scar revision the same time as the eyelid surgery.  So I will be planning my trip to Korea for January.  I wish a very speedy recovery to all of you who have recently undergone surgery.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## TravelBug80

I will be heading to Seoul for my consultation on the 17th April 14. Anyone going? I shall be having double eyelid surgery.


----------



## Moona

Hi Rachelle, may which clinic you went for ur eyes surgery. TIA


----------



## wrong PS

the treatment for ptosis is actually blepharoplasty am i right?


----------



## Deepeyes

It has been 5 months since my revisional surgery with IOU Dr Kang.

My double eyelid is still very deep although it is much better than before.  DR kang cut a higher incision line for me and I could see that my eyelids is still folding at old incision line...think thats the scar tissues. 
My eyelid is not folding at new incision line yet. 

I wrote to Dr Kang 5 times during this period and each time he assured me my depth is due to scar tissue and I have to wait for 8 months to a year. I am grateful to his patience and kind words each time.  Despite his busy schedule he will still reply to me definitely.  Very different from the clinics I went.

He practice after his clinic name IOU = I love you. 

I really hope that my scar tissue will go away quickly and folding at new incision line so that I look like myself again... original and natural eyelid.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> It has been 5 months since my revisional surgery with IOU Dr Kang.
> 
> My double eyelid is still very deep although it is much better than before.  DR kang cut a higher incision line for me and I could see that my eyelids is still folding at old incision line...think thats the scar tissues.
> My eyelid is not folding at new incision line yet.
> 
> I wrote to Dr Kang 5 times during this period and each time he assured me my depth is due to scar tissue and I have to wait for 8 months to a year. I am grateful to his patience and kind words each time.  Despite his busy schedule he will still reply to me definitely.  Very different from the clinics I went.
> 
> He practice after his clinic name IOU = I love you.
> 
> I really hope that my scar tissue will go away quickly and folding at new incision line so that I look like myself again... original and natural eyelid.


Hi deepeyes, good to hear its much better than before and thank you for updating us.  im curious, drkang did non excisonal method to raise ur fold? Means currently you have two incision line and its folding at the old one instead of the new one?


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> Hi deepeyes, good to hear its much better than before and thank you for updating us.  im curious, drkang did non excisonal method to raise ur fold? Means currently you have two incision line and its folding at the old one instead of the new one?



Hi Cherryzz

Sorry I still don't know what is non excisional method.  Because I like my crease height and I think originally mine was 8mm. Dr kang cut a higher line at 8mm above my 7mm incision line . Until now it seems to fold at 7mm line.. 

My case is different from most who had their folds height decreased.


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Hi Cherryzz
> 
> Sorry I still don't know what is non excisional method.  Because I like my crease height and I think originally mine was 8mm. Dr kang cut a higher line at 8mm above my 7mm incision line . Until now it seems to fold at 7mm line..
> 
> My case is different from most who had their folds height decreased.


Non excisional means no skin removed um, you said your crease is folding at old one, does that mean you have two scars now?


----------



## Deepeyes

cherryzz said:


> Non excisional means no skin removed um, you said your crease is folding at old one, does that mean you have two scars now?



Yes 2 scar lines.


----------



## K Couture

u can pretty much get rid of most of the scar lines if you use kenacort to dissolve it. Mine are barely visible now


----------



## Deepeyes

K Couture said:


> u can pretty much get rid of most of the scar lines if you use kenacort to dissolve it. Mine are barely visible now



Thanks. Did u use kenacort A-10? It is cream or iv injection?  Thought this is for keloid scars?  Where can I get?


----------



## itsumobaby

K Couture said:


> u can pretty much get rid of most of the scar lines if you use kenacort to dissolve it. Mine are barely visible now



Sorry but whats kencort? Some sort of cream?


----------



## neverperfect

Jennlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing in because I chanced upon this forum. I believe the information below can help some of you. I did epi restoration (not just revision) and eyelid lowering after an unnatural result that doesn't suit my face. My first surgery (the unnatural looking one) was with a surgeon in Korea who is quite popular on forums (but no other surgeons in Korea heard of him). It's been 2 years and a bit more since my first disastrous surgery and I'm glad I now have natural looking eyes again.
> 
> I did epi restoration with Dr. Ahn from pscliahn@gmail.com . I also did a little revision to expand the overdone epi restoration on the left side (my mistake, not his). In my first restoration, I asked him to restore more on the left side thinking that my left eye was naturally smaller. But it wasn't. It was my craniofacial structure that caused my eyes to look uneven in photos when they are not uneven at all. So I went back to him and did a 0.5mm epi on the left side to balance things out. I am ecstatic about the result!
> 
> Epi reversal: I paid 2 million KRW. My revision was free even though it was ME who wanted him to make the restoration uneven in the first place. He does the surgery with magnifying glasses and uses dermal stitches that are finer than hair to reduce scarring. Believe me, after 6 months, my scarring are minimal that even dermatologists said they can't see unless they scrutinise. I will say I scar normally (no keloid scarring for me ever except for BCG jabs which causes keloidal like scarring in most people anyway... but my BCG is very small and cute keloid, not the nasty looking ones.) His method is different from Dr Chung from Eveplastics. Chung's method is not too bad and allows for patient to dictate exactly how much they want to restore in surgery. But in my opinion, the contours of the epicanthic region is more natural with Ahn's method. The smallest restoration Ahn can do is 0.5mm. Ahn did over 400+ cases of reversal and it's all there on his computer for you to scrutinise. Most pics are fantastic. I do have an epi scar that is not caused by him but by the first surgeon who gave me hypertrophic scar with the "magic epi" method. I must say since I have considerable minimal scarring from restoration which is notorious for bad scarring, I am thinking that the skill of the first surgeon must have a lot to do with why I scarred from my first epi.
> 
> For eyelid lowering, I went to Dr. Kang from IOU kcu36.5@hanmail.net . He is pricey. I paid 4.7million KRW for eyelid lowering and ptosis correction in one eye. The price include a half-price discount on fat grafting to the eyelids to prevent readhesion. He uses a non-skin excision (there is incision.. he still cuts your eyelids but he doesn't remove skin) to lower eyelids. My surgery is VERY successful. By 2 weeks my eyes look so normal (still red incision line but swelling is minimal..noticeable only to me). In fact, I now have hidden double eyelids from eyelids that showed about 3mm when I open my eyes. He also made them more tapered which suited my face better. But I might go back to him for a tiny skin excision or a non-incisional technique to open up the platform show... that revision will be free again. I paid more for good results. I'm not saying he will be 100% successful all the time but for my case, i love what he did.
> 
> I consulted a lot of surgeons in Korea before about these revisions and I know how stressful it can be. But in good hands, you have nothing to fear.
> 
> Feel free to ask me questions. Happy to send photos too but only over emails. Private message me if you want to email me. I might not respond immediately but I'll try.
> 
> Take care!




Hi Jennlynn,


Thank you so much for your post and am glad that you found good doc to correct the issue with your eyes. Will you kindly share your photos of before and after? I cannot pm you so here is my email address: mingtruong1@gmail.com
Thank you so much for sharing such precious info. 
God bless.


----------



## *schmoo*

itsumobaby said:


> Sorry but whats kencort? Some sort of cream?




From Wikipedia, Kenacort is used to treat several different medical conditions, such as eczema, psoriasis, arthritis, allergies, ulcerative colitis, lupus, sympathetic ophthalmia, temporal arteritis, uveitis, ocular inflammation, Urushiol-induced contact dermatitis, visualization during vitrectomy and the prevention of asthma attacks. It will not treat an asthma attack once it has already begun.[1][2][3] It has also been used off-label for macular degeneration.[4]

It's a corticosteroid


----------



## itsumobaby

*schmoo* said:


> From Wikipedia, Kenacort is used to treat several different medical conditions, such as eczema, psoriasis, arthritis, allergies, ulcerative colitis, lupus, sympathetic ophthalmia, temporal arteritis, uveitis, ocular inflammation, Urushiol-induced contact dermatitis, visualization during vitrectomy and the prevention of asthma attacks. It will not treat an asthma attack once it has already begun.[1][2][3] It has also been used off-label for macular degeneration.[4]
> 
> It's a corticosteroid



Thank you for your reply..but I don't understand how has this got to do with scars?


----------



## *schmoo*

itsumobaby said:


> Thank you for your reply..but I don't understand how has this got to do with scars?




The scar treatments I've seen posted here are meds being used "off label". In this case, a steroid cream is being utilized to reduce scars. No drs that I've seen in the US have ever prescribed such meds after my procedures.


----------



## Deepeyes

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Rachy888, sure just give me your email address, and I will send you the before and after.



Hi Shanghai1930,

Could you send me your before and after too?

Hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com 

Tks


----------



## Mingliang

Is there anybody planning going to Korea for eyelids surgery revision in Jan or Feb?


----------



## Mingliang

hello everyone!
anyone going to korea during january and looking for someone to share accommodation? i dont wanna travel alone. pm me! =)

Cherryzz;

I am traveling  to Korea this month too for my high, deep crease eye lids revision. Could you email me at visitmei@yahoo.com?


----------



## Mingliang

cherryzz said:


> hello everyone!
> anyone going to korea during january and looking for someone to share accommodation? i dont wanna travel alone. pm me! =)



I am planning going there too in Jan. Could you email me at visitmei@yahoo.com?


----------



## Mingliang

Jin77 said:


> Hi I am planning on going to Korea around 12/15/12 for 2 weeks to do a double eyelid revision surgery and want to visit the following clinics:
> 
> Bando eye clinic (I think it is called Bio now)
> Iou clinic
> BK
> Banobagi
> 
> I want to significantly lower my crease and want the natural look again
> 
> If anyone is going around that time, please contact me.



Have you gone to Korea already? Your post just came across to me now. I am traveling in Jan. But I haven't booked the ticket yet. Please let me know asap. If you are already in Korea, which doc did you go with? Good luck!


----------



## Mingliang

Jin77 said:


> Hi I am planning on going to Korea around 12/15/12 for 2 weeks to do a double eyelid revision surgery and want to visit the following clinics:
> 
> Bando eye clinic (I think it is called Bio now)
> Iou clinic
> BK
> Banobagi
> 
> I want to significantly lower my crease and want the natural look again
> 
> If anyone is going around that time, please contact me.



Forgot my mail. My email is visitmei@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------



## Mingliang

jgar said:


> Hello everyone.  I am new to this forum but have been reading your posts for the last three months getting information.  Thank you to all who have posted their experiences.  I had my first double eyelid surgery over 20 years ago.  The surgery went well and I loved the results.  At the time I thought I would never have to have another surgery.  But the last few years I have had a lot a problems with my eyelids.  So I had my second eyelid surgery a little over 4 months ago.  The doctor assured me that he knew how to work with Asian eyes.  However, he lied to me and performed my eyelid surgery like he would have with someone with western eyes.  Now my eyelids are so abnormal looking I don't leave my house.  I emailed Dr. Kang a couple days ago.  I was worried because some of you were saying that he did not reply to your emails.  I emailed him at kcu36.5@hanmail.net and got a response from him today.  I was impressed with the email because he answered each of my questions.  He did say that I should wait 2 months before having surgery again.  I will be needing fat grafting, lower crease, and scar revision.  I was happy to know that he can do the scar revision the same time as the eyelid surgery.  So I will be planning my trip to Korea for January.  I wish a very speedy recovery to all of you who have recently undergone surgery.  Please keep us posted.



Hi I am traveling to Korea in Jan too . Are you looking for a company? We can share everything . email me at visitmeiAt Gmail dot com


----------



## Mingliang

Hi! 

Since a lot of views here have high crease folds, is there anybody feeling your brow is lowered because of the extra skin excised from the previous eyelids surgery?

I have this case. I wonder if anybody consults with surgeons about this and anybody had done anything like this?

Any opinion will be appreciated!

can email me at visitmei@yahoo.com


----------



## jgar

Mingliang said:


> Hi I am traveling to Korea in Jan too . Are you looking for a company? We can share everything . email me at visitmeiAt Gmail dot com


Hello.  I will be in Korea January 13 to January 24.  I already have my plane tickets and hotel reservations at highland hotel.  I have hired an interpreter since I just started learning Korean.  I already have my consultation appointments for three clinics for the 14th.  But it would be nice to have support.  Let me know if you will be there during that time.


----------



## jgar

Mingliang said:


> Hi!
> 
> Since a lot of views here have high crease folds, is there anybody feeling your brow is lowered because of the extra skin excised from the previous eyelids surgery?
> 
> I have this case. I wonder if anybody consults with surgeons about this and anybody had done anything like this?
> 
> Any opinion will be appreciated!
> 
> can email me at visitmei@yahoo.com


Hello.  Dr. Kang at IOU can lower creases without skin excision.  I will need to have that done because I don't have enough skin to cut out.  I will also be having scar revision done at the same time.


----------



## jgar

Hey.  I wanted to let everyone know that Dr. Kwon from Teuim is better and his clinic is open again since November.  I will be going to the following clinics for consultation:
Teuim
IOU
Regen


----------



## Milktoki

jjy said:


> Ok - Have you heard of Dr Hee Moon Lee? He is meanto be really good - but I have only seen this on korean message boards and you cant ever tell if this is genuine or if its marketing by people who are paid to put these messages up on boards to queries...
> 
> I really hope you are right, that after another couple of months the line will come down and get smaller - but at the moment I dont see how this will happen...every other photo i have seen of other people at one month - the line already looks well settled, and not as big. MI would like to know how much it will settle in the next couple of months....so frustrated.
> 
> Will have to be patient, theres no other answer really...  thank you so much for your reply - could we keep in touch? so you can let me know how your surgery goes also please??




I do NOT recommend Lee Hee Moon/Eye Magic Clinic. I had revisional surgery with him last year and ever since, my eyelids do NOT close completely. This has caused severe dry eyes. Everyday and all day I put in eye drops and eye ointment. This still does not help my aching, sore, and blurry eyes that I live with every day. I highly regret surgery with him. I believe he has been blacklisted several times as well.

Furthermore, he refuses to help me in any way and ignores me. He even goes so far as to deleting my private posts on his (online consultation section) website. If you want proof, look for author "Catherine" and check back the day after to see it gone. This to me is highly dishonest, unethical, and unprofessional. It's so disheartening to know that I saved up money for a long time, paid a fortune just to look normal again, and ended up with more problems in the end. 

Please, if you or anyone else you know is planning on going to Lee Hee Moon, do not go to him. He has no empathy and is very dishonest. He must be exposed for who he really is, and that is a psychopathic criminal.


----------



## Mingliang

jgar said:


> Hello.  I will be in Korea January 13 to January 24.  I already have my plane tickets and hotel reservations at highland hotel.  I have hired an interpreter since I just started learning Korean.  I already have my consultation appointments for three clinics for the 14th.  But it would be nice to have support.  Let me know if you will be there during that time.



I will be there from Feb.10 -27. I just booked the ticket too. I couldn't get the surgery date in Jan.

I researched a lot from a lot of Chinese websites for eyelids revision. The weird thing is nobody has never heard of IOU.  Chinese girls travel to Korea for PS as groups. Almost every clinic even hires their own Chinese employee for interpreters because of a huge market in China. All the forums from China are very active and almost nobody knows IOU.  Only one person asked if anybody know of this clinic , then nobody knows. We got good reviews here. I am 99% of possibility to go there. But now I am little puzzled . A lot of Chinese girls mentioned Duhans (&#26007;&#32752;&#65289; They have a great websit and lots of B & A pics. And it's cheaper too. Is there anybody here knowing this clinic&#65311;

If you want to discuss personally, please email me at meiliu1020@gmail.com


----------



## Mingliang

Milktoki said:


> I do NOT recommend Lee Hee Moon/Eye Magic Clinic. I had revisional surgery with him last year and ever since, my eyelids do NOT close completely. This has caused severe dry eyes. Everyday and all day I put in eye drops and eye ointment. This still does not help my aching, sore, and blurry eyes that I live with every day. I highly regret surgery with him. I believe he has been blacklisted several times as well.
> 
> Furthermore, he refuses to help me in any way and ignores me. He even goes so far as to deleting my private posts on his (online consultation section) website. If you want proof, look for author "Catherine" and check back the day after to see it gone. This to me is highly dishonest, unethical, and unprofessional. It's so disheartening to know that I saved up money for a long time, paid a fortune just to look normal again, and ended up with more problems in the end.
> 
> Please, if you or anyone else you know is planning on going to Lee Hee Moon, do not go to him. He has no empathy and is very dishonest. He must be exposed for who he really is, and that is a psychopathic criminal.



Sorry to hear your bad experience and thank you for sharing too!

I talked with the few clinics and they all almost promised they can correct my problems. I am not sure it's true or not. I will find out when I go there. My point is don't give up. Do a lot of research.


----------



## Mingliang

jgar said:


> Hey.  I wanted to let everyone know that Dr. Kwon from Teuim is better and his clinic is open again since November.  I will be going to the following clinics for consultation:
> Teuim
> IOU
> Regen



Why do you thin Teuim is better? I remembered there are few bad review on the forum.


----------



## jgar

Mingliang said:


> Why do you thin Teuim is better? I remembered there are few bad review on the forum.


No I don't think Teuim is better.  I just know there were some people asking about this clinic earlier in this thread.  I will most likely go to Dr. Kang.  He likes to make low natural looking creases which I want.  I just want to visit other clinics to get their opinion on my situation.  I want to present valid information to my previous doctor when I talk to him again.  He thinks he did a wonderful job.  But I look so unnatural.  I still can't go anywhere without glasses.  I think that IOU is mostly a clinic that locals go to.  That is good because if a clinic gets a bad name, the word gets around and the clinics turn to foreigners who don't know any better.


----------



## riko12

Think you are talking about hongfengbaobao dot com, in this Chinese forum mentioned a lot of dr. Duhan but have heard few bad reviews ifrom some online chat group, so beware of marketer post on the Chinese forum.  If you are able to communicate with Chinese, you may can join some group chat on "QQ" there are genuine patient looking for revision and sharing their experience but sad to mentioned that are all blotched jobs experience, but at least you know which clinic you should not go. 



Mingliang said:


> I will be there from Feb.10 -27. I just booked the ticket too. I couldn't get the surgery date in Jan.
> 
> I researched a lot from a lot of Chinese websites for eyelids revision. The weird thing is nobody has never heard of IOU.  Chinese girls travel to Korea for PS as groups. Almost every clinic even hires their own Chinese employee for interpreters because of a huge market in China. All the forums from China are very active and almost nobody knows IOU.  Only one person asked if anybody know of this clinic , then nobody knows. We got good reviews here. I am 99% of possibility to go there. But now I am little puzzled . A lot of Chinese girls mentioned Duhans (&#26007;&#32752;&#65289; They have a great websit and lots of B & A pics. And it's cheaper too. Is there anybody here knowing this clinic&#65311;
> 
> If you want to discuss personally, please email me at meiliu1020@gmail.com


----------



## weick

I've had my revisional surgery with dr. Kang. I went to him because he was highly regarded on this forum. I'm still waiting for my final results but as of now I don't like the outcome so far. 

I don't think its possible for a doctor to have an impeccable record. No one is that perfect. Just because there isnt something negative written about a doctor doesn't mean he's going to do a perfect job. That was my expectation from dr Kang from reading the forum review pand my eyes did not turn out perfect. I'll most likely have to redo one eye or do a touch up at least. 

Dr Kang is not very well known in Korea. It's the clinic that tells the foreign patients that he's well known. None of my Korean friends had heard of him and most told me to not go to him. But I went because of the photos on his website and this forum. 
I think showing only one side of the eye is very misleading. If I take a picture of only one of my eye it looks much better than that of both eyes because it doesn't show the unevenness. 

Dr Kang's patients have the same eyelid   It is an inner lid. The lid goes in. And is smaller when your eyes are open. 

if you like this kind of lid then he probably will do a good job. But please don't think that he'll always do a perfect job. He's capable of making mistakes ( as on mine). 

One thing I don't like about his clinic is that they really over charge the patients from abroad.


----------



## Milktoki

Mingliang said:


> Sorry to hear your bad experience and thank you for sharing too!
> 
> I talked with the few clinics and they all almost promised they can correct my problems. I am not sure it's true or not. I will find out when I go there. My point is don't give up. Do a lot of research.



They all tell you that they will correct your problems. Dr. Lee Hee Moon was incredibly cocky during consultations with him saying that he can do anything and that I will get exactly what I want. These all should have been red flags, but I was sooo desperate I disregarded my gut instinct. 

The fact of the matter is is that the Korean plastic surgery industry is incredibly competitive, and most clinics will lie through their teeth just to get business. I know this because I am Korean and have had my fair share of plastic surgery experience.


----------



## Mingliang

riko12 said:


> Think you are talking about hongfengbaobao dot com, in this Chinese forum mentioned a lot of dr. Duhan but have heard few bad reviews ifrom some online chat group, so beware of marketer post on the Chinese forum.  If you are able to communicate with Chinese, you may can join some group chat on "QQ" there are genuine patient looking for revision and sharing their experience but sad to mentioned that are all blotched jobs experience, but at least you know which clinic you should not go.



You are right I got lots of reviews from hongfenbaobao. No doubt they are marketing a lot in China. Yes I joined several QQ group for eyelids revision. But I didn't find that much helpful information.  Do you have any advice about the doctors ? I will highly appreciate it!


----------



## Mingliang

weick said:


> I've had my revisional surgery with dr. Kang. I went to him because he was highly regarded on this forum. I'm still waiting for my final results but as of now I don't like the outcome so far.
> 
> I don't think its possible for a doctor to have an impeccable record. No one is that perfect. Just because there isnt something negative written about a doctor doesn't mean he's going to do a perfect job. That was my expectation from dr Kang from reading the forum review pand my eyes did not turn out perfect. I'll most likely have to redo one eye or do a touch up at least.
> 
> Dr Kang is not very well known in Korea. It's the clinic that tells the foreign patients that he's well known. None of my Korean friends had heard of him and most told me to not go to him. But I went because of the photos on his website and this forum.
> I think showing only one side of the eye is very misleading. If I take a picture of only one of my eye it looks much better than that of both eyes because it doesn't show the unevenness.
> 
> Dr Kang's patients have the same eyelid   It is an inner lid. The lid goes in. And is smaller when your eyes are open.
> 
> if you like this kind of lid then he probably will do a good job. But please don't think that he'll always do a perfect job. He's capable of making mistakes ( as on mine).
> 
> One thing I don't like about his clinic is that they really over charge the patients from abroad.



Thank you for coming back to share your experience with him! It's very valuable for us ! He likes to make very small creases( he suggests 5-6mm)  . Is it because he is not capable to make higher or just because of his personal aesthetics sense?


----------



## Mingliang

Milktoki said:


> They all tell you that they will correct your problems. Dr. Lee Hee Moon was incredibly cocky during consultations with him saying that he can do anything and that I will get exactly what I want. These all should have been red flags, but I was sooo desperate I disregarded my gut instinct.
> 
> The fact of the matter is is that the Korean plastic surgery industry is incredibly competitive, and most clinics will lie through their teeth just to get business. I know this because I am Korean and have had my fair share of plastic surgery experience.



Being asians, we all probably understand better how they do business in order to compete! 

I had lots of hope on Dr. Kang and Dr. Duhan Now I feel down a lot. All the doctors have more or less bad reviews. My expectation is not that high. As long as they can make more natural than now, I will be OK with that. Yes none of doctors are perfect. And even all the natural double eyelids eyes are not even. As long as the doctors are responsible and do a decent job, I will be happy.


----------



## Mingliang

Is anybody interested in Dr. Cho from Bioeye?

 He is extremely expensive. But if he does better job than Dr. Kang and Dr. Shen, I would go to him. I wouldn't risk anything.This will be my last chance to gamble. I can't lose . The question is "Is he that good?"  Is he famous in Korea?

When I talked with somebody from his clinic, she said he is very busy. I have to make an appointment one month in advance. Is this a marketing strategy or real?  If it's real , he is highly demanding even though he charges much more than Dr. Kang.

If anybody knows about him, could you share with us?   I will be so appreciative!


----------



## riko12

Mingliang said:


> You are right I got lots of reviews from hongfenbaobao. No doubt they are marketing a lot in China. Yes I joined several QQ group for eyelids revision. But I didn't find that much helpful information.  Do you have any advice about the doctors ? I will highly appreciate it!



I had my revision closed to end October, I can't said that was perfectly done but it correct my existing problem and most important was I think the clinic is very responsible. It is because the clinic actually said if anything wrong, they will do correction for me, and also ask me to sent pic bk to them, since healing alright I didn't bother to do so, but I am suprised that after one month plus op post the clinic actually contact me and check on how my healing.


----------



## Mingliang

riko12 said:


> I had my revision closed to end October, I can't said that was perfectly done but it correct my existing problem and most important was I think the clinic is very responsible. It is because the clinic actually said if anything wrong, they will do correction for me, and also ask me to sent pic bk to them, since healing alright I didn't bother to do so, but I am suprised that after one month plus op post the clinic actually contact me and check on how my healing.



How many times did they take the stitches out ?

I know Dr. Duhan Shen will take the stitches off twice. The first time is on the 4th day after op and the second time is on 7th. 

How many days does it take to look OK to see people without wearing glasses?


----------



## riko12

Mingliang said:


> How many times did they take the stitches out ?
> 
> I know Dr. Duhan Shen will take the stitches off twice. The first time is on the 4th day after op and the second time is on 7th.
> 
> How many days does it take to look OK to see people without wearing glasses?



For my double eyelids only take the stitches off once, the 7th day after operation.  My eyes kind of swell after revision before my case are not that good. I need to wear glasses to cover my eyes even two wks plus


----------



## Mingliang

riko12 said:


> For my double eyelids only take the stitches off once, the 7th day after operation.  My eyes kind of swell after revision before my case are not that good. I need to wear glasses to cover my eyes even two wks plus



Thank you for sharing ! Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## riko12

Mingliang said:


> Thank you for sharing ! Good luck on your recovery!



You are welcome.


----------



## lalaland115

Hi everyone. 
I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum. 

Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless. 

Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions. 

Dr. Lee 
www.jueunps.com

Dr. Ha 
www.hadoctor.co.kr

I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret 
www.secrettps.com

I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well. 
Dr. Shin
www.duhanps.com

I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.


----------



## winterntht

riko12 said:


> I had my revision closed to end October, I can't said that was perfectly done but it correct my existing problem and most important was I think the clinic is very responsible. It is because the clinic actually said if anything wrong, they will do correction for me, and also ask me to sent pic bk to them, since healing alright I didn't bother to do so, but I am suprised that after one month plus op post the clinic actually contact me and check on how my healing.


Riko, may I know what clinic/doctor you went to please?
All the best for your recovery.


----------



## winterntht

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.


Thank you so much for sharing the information. I seem to remember that I saw an advertisement of Dr. Lee's work at a subway station in Gangnam and was very impressed but wondered why I never heard about him on the forums. 
Please come back and keep us updated with what you experience in Korea. I hope you find the right doctor for your case and good luck for your surgery.


----------



## jgar

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.


Thank you for the information.  Now I'm totally confused.  Since I hired a translator, she will only go to three clinics which she has already set up for IOU, Teuim, and Regen.  I'm not sure what to do now.  I was putting a lot of hope on Dr. Kang. Since I fly into to Seoul on Monday, maybe we could meet up.


----------



## jgar

riko12 said:


> I had my revision closed to end October, I can't said that was perfectly done but it correct my existing problem and most important was I think the clinic is very responsible. It is because the clinic actually said if anything wrong, they will do correction for me, and also ask me to sent pic bk to them, since healing alright I didn't bother to do so, but I am suprised that after one month plus op post the clinic actually contact me and check on how my healing.


Could you tell me what clinic you went to?  I hope you continue to have a good recovery.


----------



## riko12

jgar said:


> Could you tell me what clinic you went to?  I hope you continue to have a good recovery.



I will pm you the info.


----------



## riko12

I can't pm you now, I think cos you do not have enough post.


----------



## Mingliang

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.



Thank you for sharing your experience!

Wow two weeks is still not long enough to make a decision.  I am thinking no more than two days for consultation.

All the pics I found from Dr. Lee's website are the eyelids revision reversed to mono eyelids. I don't understand why they want that? is it because easier?

Dr.Ha and Secret are all in korean. 

Dr.Shin from Duhans is very popular in China. Again he does a lot of advertisement there. But he got a lot of good reviews too. Most of them said  he is very sincere, focused, responsible. And he does a good job although few bad reviews. He takes stitches twice at separate time. I don't know it will make any difference.

I guess all the doctors get both sides of reviews. It all depends on how many good ones vs bad ones. 

Please come back once you make your decision and give us updates! We all so appreciate you&#65281;

My Kaokao Talk:  meiliu1020
QQ: 2416569476


----------



## shiyin1012

Hi dear friends, 

Is any one done double eyelid revision from dr cho bando?or other good doctor recommended,  I have very bad double eyelid now, and I m very depress. Please help! Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shiyin1012

Mingliang said:


> Thank you for coming back to share your experience with him! It's very valuable for us ! He likes to make very small creases( he suggests 5-6mm)  . Is it because he is not capable to make higher or just because of his personal aesthetics sense?


Do you have Dr kang's wedsite that can share? thanks!


----------



## shiyin1012

Mingliang said:


> Is anybody interested in Dr. Cho from Bioeye?
> 
> He is extremely expensive. But if he does better job than Dr. Kang and Dr. Shen, I would go to him. I wouldn't risk anything.This will be my last chance to gamble. I can't lose . The question is "Is he that good?"  Is he famous in Korea?
> 
> When I talked with somebody from his clinic, she said he is very busy. I have to make an appointment one month in advance. Is this a marketing strategy or real?  If it's real , he is highly demanding even though he charges much more than Dr. Kang.
> 
> If anybody knows about him, could you share with us?   I will be so appreciative!




Agree! We can't lose.


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> It has been 2.5 months since my revision surgery. I am very happy with the results. I am looking myself again and although I believe recoveey is still progress,  I compared with my original photos, I would say I almost reached 80+% - I mean the depth. For my height,  it is the perfect height I wanted and it looks my original self too.  I really hope my height don decrease further as some of you had mentioned.
> During this period, I had emailed Dr Kang 3 times amd I received response within 1-2 days. Very happy with so prompt post recovery service. Earlier Teium took a long time to response to my recovery questions.
> 
> It's such a journey for me. I wished I had never done the dolly deep eyes surgery. Though it looks  very pretty with make up and in photos but without make up ..really look fake!!!!
> 
> I am so glad to be out of this nightmare and ordeal.


Do u have any before and after pic to email? my email address: mickeysushi@yahoo.com


----------



## shiyin1012

jgar said:


> Hello everyone.  I am new to this forum but have been reading your posts for the last three months getting information.  Thank you to all who have posted their experiences.  I had my first double eyelid surgery over 20 years ago.  The surgery went well and I loved the results.  At the time I thought I would never have to have another surgery.  But the last few years I have had a lot a problems with my eyelids.  So I had my second eyelid surgery a little over 4 months ago.  The doctor assured me that he knew how to work with Asian eyes.  However, he lied to me and performed my eyelid surgery like he would have with someone with western eyes.  Now my eyelids are so abnormal looking I don't leave my house.  I emailed Dr. Kang a couple days ago.  I was worried because some of you were saying that he did not reply to your emails.  I emailed him at kcu36.5@hanmail.net and got a response from him today.  I was impressed with the email because he answered each of my questions.  He did say that I should wait 2 months before having surgery again.  I will be needing fat grafting, lower crease, and scar revision.  I was happy to know that he can do the scar revision the same time as the eyelid surgery.  So I will be planning my trip to Korea for January.  I wish a very speedy recovery to all of you who have recently undergone surgery.  Please keep us posted.



Where did u do your eyes 4 month ago?In USA?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mingliang

shiyin1012 said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> Is any one done double eyelid revision from dr cho bando?or other good doctor recommended,  I have very bad double eyelid now, and I m very depress. Please help! Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 I heard he is 74 years old. Too old to do the refined surgery. Anybody knows?


----------



## Mingliang

shiyin1012 said:


> Do you have Dr kang's wedsite that can share? thanks!



Here is dr. duhan Shin's website:
http://www.doublefold.kr/


----------



## Mingliang

Deepeyes said:


> It has been 2.5 months since my revision surgery. I am very happy with the results. I am looking myself again and although I believe recoveey is still progress,  I compared with my original photos, I would say I almost reached 80+% - I mean the depth. For my height,  it is the perfect height I wanted and it looks my original self too.  I really hope my height don decrease further as some of you had mentioned.
> During this period, I had emailed Dr Kang 3 times amd I received response within 1-2 days. Very happy with so prompt post recovery service. Earlier Teium took a long time to response to my recovery questions.
> 
> It's such a journey for me. I wished I had never done the dolly deep eyes surgery. Though it looks  very pretty with make up and in photos but without make up ..really look fake!!!!
> 
> I am so glad to be out of this nightmare and ordeal.



Hi Deepeyes:

Hope your recovery is improving! 

Regarding the crease, Dr.Kang tends to make hidden and small crease ( he suggests 5-6mm). i want 6mm.  Do you think that's just his personal preference or is there any technical issue he's not able to achieve for higher creases? 

I really appreciate your response!


----------



## jgar

shiyin1012 said:


> Where did u do your eyes 4 month ago?In USA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Yes, I had surgery in the US.


----------



## jgar

riko12 said:


> I can't pm you now, I think cos you do not have enough post.


Could you email me? My email is kyongja10@gmail.com


----------



## Deepeyes

Mingliang said:


> Hi Deepeyes:
> 
> Hope your recovery is improving!
> 
> Regarding the crease, Dr.Kang tends to make hidden and small crease ( he suggests 5-6mm). i want 6mm.  Do you think that's just his personal preference or is there any technical issue he's not able to achieve for higher creases?
> 
> I really appreciate your response!



He did 7-8mm for me. .


----------



## shiyin1012

Anybody experience eyelid surgery in Japan instead of kerea?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shiyin1012

Seems like everybody is doing it in LA Korea and Taiwan. Is there anybody out there research Japan? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mingliang

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than Id prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (Im not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didnt have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didnt say that he couldnt but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didnt necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Ummno thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi  Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didnt even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that Id like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasnt sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lees work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than Id like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldnt notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didnt care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their babys faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  Thats just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.



Hi Sadeyes!

It's been a while since you posted this. I am planning going to Dr. Kang in Feb. I have the same concern about the crease height because he prefer 5-6mm smaller creases. Are your happy with your result now? Did your eyelids settle down to 2mm which you like? 

Your response will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Mingliang

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than Id prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (Im not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didnt have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didnt say that he couldnt but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didnt necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Ummno thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi  Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didnt even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that Id like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasnt sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lees work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than Id like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldnt notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didnt care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their babys faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  Thats just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.



I forgot my email  meiliu1020@gmail.com. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mingliang

Jin77 said:


> I selected a crease size bigger than what is on most the pics shown since I wanted enough space to put eyeliner on and showed him several pics saved on my phone.  He indicated that it would be a size 6 - 6.5 mm.  Since I have had big eyes for so long and hated it for so long, I decided to go even smaller to a 5.5 mm.
> 
> He has other pics of revisions on his computer screen with exact crease size measurements to look at also.



Hi Jin 77!

First I want to thank you for sharing your valuable experience with IOU. 

IN terms of crease size, you chose 5.5mm. It's been a while since you had op.  I wonder if you are still happy with your choice or it is too small ? 

I am going to see Dr. Kang next month. Your response will be so highly appreciated! 

My email is meiliu1020@gmail.com

All the best wishes to you!


----------



## Mingliang

Hi everyone!

Dr. Kang from IOU is so popular here. He got a lot of good reviews except few not so great ones.

I have been doing a lot of research from different perspectives of origins because I will be in Seoul next month. No doubt he is good. However there is one thing bothering so much is none of Chinese knowing him. I joined lots of forums and QQ groups.  I asked a lot of Chinese interpreters and the answer are either he is OK or never heard. I know they all like to introduce the clinics are associated with them. They can get commission. I heard a lot of bad stories complaining about them. But one interpreter told me a lot of girls from Singapore like to see him, which might be true because i am aware of that. 

Dr. Duhan Sin from Duhans clinic is very popular in China. He is so popular compared to there. You know once somebody had good experience  with one doctor,  we all follow them.  But I just want to open minded seeing other doctors besides Dr. Kang to compare  both opinions to support my decision.

Dr.Shin's website :http://www.doublefold.kr/htm/reinfo_09.php .  Unfortunately the website doesn't have english version. 

He has a lot of b& a pics. I like them more than Dr. Kang's. Dr. Shin only does eyelids revision and fat grating. The whole website almost  talks only about eyelids revision and fat grafting. There are so many pictures. I love all of them!   

If you can't open it or if you want to find more pics, please drop me email and let me know. 

My email is meiliu1020@gmail.com

Please give your valuable opinion if you heard about him .


----------



## shiyin1012

Eyelid_revision said:


> Dear girls,
> 
> I went to Seoul last April for my eyelid revision surgery.  I had the following problems with my previous double eyelid surgery with Dr. Charles Lee in Los Angeles:
> 
> 1) Dr. Charles Lee made my folds too high and too round shaped that they didn't look natural
> 2) He made my folds too deep and it caused ECTROPION (the inner eyelids are turned out too much and don't look good)
> 3) Asymmetric folds
> 
> Even though Dr. Charles Lee did a revision surgery for me, he couldn't fix the problems.  In fact, I became worse off as too many operated eyes become much more difficult for future revisions for natural looking results.  I also lost a lot of my muscles that lift my eyelids and also too much scarring and depressed area in my eyelids.  Dr. Charles Lee is the one of the worst people in their profession - he should not have become a doctor.
> 
> With this desperation, agony, and problems that were caused by incompetent, poorly skilled Dr. Charles Lee, I went to Seoul to search for a solution for my eyelid revision.  I consulted with several doctors, and I learned from talking to them that eye revisions require much more skills and experiences than the first time double eyelid surgeries.  Not all doctors could do revisions well.  I would be better off finding someone who specializes in eye revisions and someone who could fix the problems I was having.
> 
> Here is some notes I made about some doctors regarding eye revisions:
> 
> 1) Dr. Byun Gun Kim at BK - He told me straight out that he could not fix my "too deep folds and ectropion issues".  He was giving an excuse like "your skin is too thick".  He also said I should expect a little asymmetry even after a revision.  He could pretty much only lower my folds.  Since he was not that skilled, I opted for other doctors.  His rate was the lowest among all the doctors I consulted with, which is somewhat reflects and is fair for his incompetency - $2500
> 
> 2) Dr. Jyoung at Banobagi - He basically said he could lower my folds and also do something extra - ptosis correction.  The issue here is that I do not have ptosis.  I felt like it was his thing to do ptosis corrections even if patients don't have that much issue with it just for the sake of bigger eye effect, except I didn't want bigger eyes.  I wanted smaller folds and fix my other problems.  I was looking for more natural looking eye, rather than unnatural, dramatic, asymmetric eyes that Dr. Charles Lee had created.  Dr. Jyoung didn't say anything about ectropion, deep folds so I pretty much crossed him out from my list.  His rate was $3200 after all the discount.
> 
> 3) VIP Clinic - Dr. Lee here is well known for nose and nose revisions, not so much for eye revisions.  You'd better go somewhere else for eye revisions.
> 
> 4) Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic - he specializes in eye and eye revisions only.  He is very well regarded in many Korean websites (my Korean friends checked him out for me) for his eye revision works.  He is the most expensive though.  However, I was looking for solve all my problems, not bargain hunting for fixing only half of the problems.  Even during the consultation, he pointed out all the problems I had and said he could fix them all.  Check out his website too - he spells out each problems he could fix.  I felt that other doctors just say they do revisions but in fact, there are many areas they can not fix (ectropion, deep folds, asymmetry, etc.)
> 
> So, I chose Dr. Cho for my eye revisions.  It has been a week since my eyelid revision surgery, and I can already tell that my problems are fixed - my folds are smaller (even though I have swollen eyes, I could just tell they are smaller already), my folds are shallower and look more natural, my ectropion issue looks much better now, and my asymmetry looks fixed.  I am HAPPY about my results so far.  I think that from now on, my eyes will look even better and more natural...finally, I am smiling after all these problems...I should have come to Seoul in the first place, not Dr. Charles Lee or anyone else in the states.  I consulted several doctors in the states who specialize in Asian eyelid surgeries and based on what doctors in Seoul here say and what they were saying in the states, I could tell that doctors in Seoul are much better and much advanced in their technique and knowledge.
> 
> I know that there are so many girls out there (some are victims of Dr. Charles Lee whom I think he should stop operating on girls and mutilating their faces with mediocre and half baked jobs) who are wondering about eye revisions.  The above are my experiences, and I wanted to share this with you.  I had the same agony with my eyelid issues plus the problem of not knowing the Korean language and the best doctors in Seoul.  However, I have now fixed my problems with the help of a good doctor, and I highly recommend Dr. Cho at Bando Eye Clinic to the girls who are looking to fix "all of your eye revision problems" and would not compromise with "half revisions" with other doctors like BK's Dr. Kim or others.
> 
> I am writing this out of my good heart to help those who need help.  We need to help each other.



Hi dear, 

Can you ask you more information about dr cho, I heard t he is 70 some years old, is it right? Can you also email me before and after pix? Thanks a lot.




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## weick

Mingliang said:


> Thank you for coming back to share your experience with him! It's very valuable for us ! He likes to make very small creases( he suggests 5-6mm)  . Is it because he is not capable to make higher or just because of his personal aesthetics sense?



I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him. 

My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends. 

As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU. 

He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him. 

For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.


----------



## Mingliang

weick said:


> I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him.
> 
> My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends.
> 
> As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU.
> 
> He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him.
> 
> For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.



Weick: Thank you for your extremely valuable opinion and coming back sharing your experience with us !   

I totally agree! We should broaden our research. No doubt, he is nice person. His technique may meet some of the patients' expectation. Based on the reviews, his website pics (before pics are better than after reversed mono lids ), I don't understand why he always tries so hard to convince his patients to have lower crease. Personally I like lower crease too, especially after having high crease for so long. But i am worried about going to the extreme opposite. Right after the revision it might look good temporally, but it could end up droopy mono eyelids after healing. 
I am starting to question his capability of making higher crease with his technique.

Anybody agrees?  Let's discuss and help each other, especially those who had surgery with him before. Highly appreciate it !

You are welcome to drop me email at meiliu1020@gmail.com.


----------



## Mingliang

weick said:


> I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him.
> 
> My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends.
> 
> As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU.
> 
> He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him.
> 
> For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.



In terms of fat grafting, I want to share with you all from other doctor's website.

If you  have sunken eyes, and the doctors suggest you to have fat transfer, it should do fat graft first. Let the fat settle down and establish for three months ( the same concept as transplanting plants). Then do eyelids procedure. That totally make sense!  If you do the fat transfer and revision at the same time. It is hard for fat to stay.


----------



## Mingliang

weick said:


> I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him.
> 
> My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends.
> 
> As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU.
> 
> He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him.
> 
> For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.



Hi Weick! Do you mind sending your pics to me ? Really appreciate it .

meiliu1020@gmail.com


----------



## shiyin1012

itsumobaby said:


> http://v.baidu.com/kan/tvshow/?id=1...21bbae74443aba8796efd8bedab#frp=v.baidu.com/v
> 
> 
> Everyone watch this link about the documentary of many patients' lives are being destroyed by ID hospital, revealing the secret of the lies of dr park- his promise for being the surgeon of the surgery but swopped someone else to do the surgery instead! And when the surgery failed the patient was offered a very small amount of money and forced to sign an agreement for not spreading the words out!! This is exactly what happened to me!!!



Hi, 

What happened to you in that ID clinic? Can you share more information? Thanks!


----------



## Deepeyes

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.



Hi gal

Couldn't reach u via email. Keep bouncing back.  Do u mind sharing review with Dr Shin from Shinseung? Tks a lot.


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> Hi gal
> 
> Couldn't reach u via email. Keep bouncing back.  Do u mind sharing review with Dr Shin from Shinseung? Tks a lot.



Can you share some information about BIO Dr cho? And could you email me the backlist ? Thanks! Email address, mickeysushi@yahoo.com


----------



## shiyin1012

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.



Can you share some information about BIO Dr cho? And could you email me the backlist ? Thanks, and also could u email me the blacklist?my email address mickeysushi@yahoo.com


----------



## shiyin1012

Jennlynn said:


> Read a few more posts.
> In my opinion, most clinics mentioned here are quite famous in Korea. But famous clinics do not always guarantee results. But that's probably better than clinics that are not known at all? In my consultations, some popular clinics mentioned here are unheard of in Korea, especially Ozclinic.
> With the surgeons I picked, especially Dr. Ahn, when I mention him to other surgeons they recognise HIS NAME. His clinic is ALWAYS busy. IOU is always BUSY too.. with lots of Koreans..I actually hardly saw any international clients in Dr. Ahn's clinic.
> Don't trust what the internet say completely. I also avoid clinics which websites had caucasians or weird looking "Korean turned Caucasians" as their models. It clearly shows you what they think about oriental beauty or preserving the orientalness of your face which is very important. If not, like me, you'll suffer such a huge identity crisis.
> 
> With epi, I think if you really need it, like if your epicanthic folds are so big that we cannot see even the medial sclera of your eye, maybe a fix is needed. But if it's not, after epi, you can end up looking like a different race. For Koreans, Japs and Chinese, I realise epi makes people look Phillipino, Thai, Malay and Indonesians. I am now in Seoul and I see a lot of Thai looking Koreans around.. seriously. Each race is beautiful but if we turn into another race because of PS... we will just look unnatural and weird.



Hi dear, can you email me your before and after pic and share more experience with me? I m going to Korean in may, but not sure which doctor good, my email is mickeysushi@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## lavenderspice

weick said:


> I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him.
> 
> My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends.
> 
> As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU.
> 
> He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him.
> 
> For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.




I agree that one should do more research especially for revision cases. When I was doing research for an aunt on eyelid surgery, aside from reading this forum, I was able to communicate with someone who had a not so pleasant outcome with Dr. Kang. Her eyelids were lowered more than she wanted and her crease were thick and uneven.


----------



## lavenderspice

jgar said:


> Hello.  Dr. Kang at IOU can lower creases without skin excision.  I will need to have that done because I don't have enough skin to cut out.  I will also be having scar revision done at the same time.



May I know more about  the scar revision on the eyelids? I was under the impression that a sliver of skin along with the scar will need to be removed when doing a scar revision.


----------



## jgar

lavenderspice said:


> May I know more about  the scar revision on the eyelids? I was under the impression that a sliver of skin along with the scar will need to be removed when doing a scar revision.


I just had my eye revision with Dr. Kang.  I have been waiting to post my outcome until more swelling and bruising goes away.  As my case was extremely bad my expectation was not as high as may be for many on this forum, I did not expect Dr. Kang nor any other Doctor to be able to give me perfect eyes.  I just wanted to look normal again.   I will say that I could see a huge improvement right after the surgery.  About the scar revision.  He releases the scar and stretches the skin.  Fat grafting is done so to prevent re-adhesion.  He did excise some of my old scars on the sides of my eyes as they were very wide from my previous surgery.  I will not further comment on my results until I am further along my healing.  Tomorrow I do get my stitches out.


----------



## sexy legs

hi jgar, i am in korea too. can you give me your email add? i'd like to ask you some questions.


----------



## Mingliang

Since we have good reviews here on Dr. Kang. The only downsize is it could change to too small creases.  Could anybody who have done with Dr.Kang know if there is another chance to go back to him and make the crease higher later if you are not happy with too small crease?  

Highly appreciate it !


----------



## jgar

sexy legs said:


> hi jgar, i am in korea too. can you give me your email add? i'd like to ask you some questions.


My email is kyongja10@gmail.com


----------



## sato1

Thinkpink17 said:


> I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.


Hi Thinkpink, how are your eyes from IOU? How much did you pay for revision eyelid surgery? I am looking for a highly skilled and patient Doctor.


----------



## sato1

How much did Dr. Chloe charge for eyelid revision?


----------



## Yogi BB

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.


Hello there!  Thank you for the great information.  Can you tell me if Dr. Sewhan Rhee from LIFE is on the blacklist?  Or have you heard anything about his work on revisional eyelid surgery.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> Well, I am in seoul now. Here are the questions I made to dr Kang, IOU:
> 
> Is revision surgery dangerous? Will I turn blind?
> No it is not.
> 
> After revision surgery, any complications in the future?
> Generally for most people there is not any but for very complicated cases there are.
> 
> Is it unsafe to do revision surgery at 6 months?
> Usually at 6 months, major swelling is gone. Safe to do surgery.
> 
> However incision surgery needs one year recovery? Too soon for surgery?
> No. At 6 months is no swelling ok to do surgery.
> 
> Will there e any scars after surgery?
> No..mostly corrected during surgery.
> 
> Do I need fat graft every year?
> No. Fat graft around eyes are quite long lasting.
> 
> Any food that cannot be consumed after surgery?
> No..you can eat anything except don smoke and drink.
> 
> Any food to consume more?
> Fruits, vegetable. I showed him my sinnech and he highly recommend it.
> 
> How long is recovery period?
> 80% swelling is gone after two weeks. After 6 months, very nice. After 1 year full recovery.
> 
> I am afraid of injections needle on my eyelid?
> You will be put to sleep for 5 mins. Injection will be done at that time. No feelings.
> 
> With so may surgery done, will my eye muscles become weak in the future?
> No. It is not related because I am doing deep line corrections for you. Muscles won be affected.
> 
> I want to retain my eyelid height at 7cm but reduce the depth.
> Yes it can be done.
> 
> Do I need fat graft?
> No you don't need fat graft in your case. Your fats looks good. (Please note I did fat graft 6 mths back   )
> 
> I like Dr Kang Very much. He is young and good looking too. Very nice, warm and friendly.



Hi Dear,

How is your double eyelid recover now? Is it good?could you share more experience with me? 

Thanks


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> *Post Op Day 9*
> 
> The wrinkleof my left eye is gone!My crease height went down to the level I wanted and itis looking really good! My swelling is gone by at least 75%. So happy but I amstill slightly bruised. I can see my big round eyes now. So happy! My swellingimproves better than the previous 2 surgeries. Not sure which supplements helpbut I have a feeling it is After Plus.
> 
> *Please note:-*
> 
> Dr Kang doesnot encourage people to share the cost in forum because he is often put in adifficult position. I am paying less than whats quoted in forum because I amdoing deep eyelid correction only.  Toput him at ease, I am not sharing the cost but I paid the same amount as myprimary surgery.
> 
> I tried mybest to pen down a very detailed post. I would appreciate it if there isnt anyrepetitive question. For this purpose, I have deactivated my PM.
> 
> I wont becirculating my photos. Thanks.
> 
> Since I haveexperience with both Teium and IOU. If you are looking into revision surgery, Iwouldnt suggest Teium as Dr Kwon is more specialized in primary surgery.  I would highly recommend Dr Kang from IOU. Heis more understanding, patient, communicative and kind.  As a side note, Dr Kwon left me a triple foldon my left eye after revision surgery but to be  fair, I had revision 5 weeks after primarysurgery.  This may have caused someimpact! He did give me big dolly eyes but unfortunately I regretted my decisionso I do not blame him for what happened to me. This entire 7 months had been a terribleand painful journey for me and I am glad I still have an opportunity to looklike my old self again. From this experience, I am not going to do anything tomy face ever again! This is the end of my plastic surgery journey! Thank youfor reading this long post! Best wishes to everybody in having beautiful eyesagain!




Very nice! Thank you for the detail information!


----------



## jgar

I am now 20 days post op from my revision from IOU with Dr. Kang.  Immediately after I saw a significant difference and was pleased with the results.  However, as the bruising and swelling subsided a little I could see many things wrong.   Dr. Kang was suppose to lower my creases with the non-excisional method.  Unfortunately, he did take skin from my left eye causing it to feel very tight and I may never be able to close that eye again.  I already could barely close my eyes prior to the surgery.  My left and right incisions are very different in height and shape.  My left incision is very lumpy.  I believe that is because he took too much skin from that eye and it was probably very difficult to sew together afterwards. My right incision  flares up very high to the outside.  That incision though is smooth.  It looks very awkward when I close my eyes or look downwards.   Also when I try to close my eyes all the way my eyes tend to flip upward.  Extremely uncomfortable. When my eyes are open, my eyes look okay.  My mistake I think was to have him do scar revision the same time as the high fold correction.  I believe he was trying to blend the old scars with the new scars which just made things worse. My old scars were very asymmetrical however they were actually flat and smooth and I could cover them with makeup.  And over time they would have faded even more.  Now the new scar on my left eye is lumpy and I will not be able to cover that with makeup.  And I think the only way to remove it is to excise it.  And again I don't have any more skin to excise. 


I also had fat grafting done.  Pretty much most of that is gone.  My eyes again look pretty hollow. 


Dr. Kang is a very nice person and reassured me that he could fix all my problems.  The staff was very nice as well.  But in the end it is about the results and the skill of the surgeon.   I think I would have had a much better outcome if I just had him lower the creases and did some fat grafting.  I should have just waited to see what the scars looked like afterwards to see if I needed scar revision later.  In addition, I should have asked to see his markings on my eyes.  I believe that would have given me a better idea what he was planning to do and I could have addressed any concerns at that time.   


I do look better than before and I wasn't expecting perfection but I did expect the incision to be smooth and more symmetrical.  A little asymmetry is always inevitable but not as much as I am left with.  


I didn't have an exact number on the crease height.  I wanted it to be low and natural.  Unfortunately, Dr. Kang said that he could not give me as low as I wanted.  I actually would have liked to have a hidden crease but I don't have enough skin.  I still think my creases look too big and I'm hoping that as the swelling goes down they will decrease more and the little skin I have left will drape over them.  


So all in all I am pretty disappointed with the results.  I pray that my eyes will improve in the next 6 months.  I really do not want to go through another revision. Sigh...


----------



## shiyin1012

jgar said:


> I am now 20 days post op from my revision from IOU with Dr. Kang.  Immediately after I saw a significant difference and was pleased with the results.  However, as the bruising and swelling subsided a little I could see many things wrong.   Dr. Kang was suppose to lower my creases with the non-excisional method.  Unfortunately, he did take skin from my left eye causing it to feel very tight and I may never be able to close that eye again.  I already could barely close my eyes prior to the surgery.  My left and right incisions are very different in height and shape.  My left incision is very lumpy.  I believe that is because he took too much skin from that eye and it was probably very difficult to sew together afterwards. My right incision  flares up very high to the outside.  That incision though is smooth.  It looks very awkward when I close my eyes or look downwards.   Also when I try to close my eyes all the way my eyes tend to flip upward.  Extremely uncomfortable. When my eyes are open, my eyes look okay.  My mistake I think was to have him do scar revision the same time as the high fold correction.  I believe he was trying to blend the old scars with the new scars which just made things worse. My old scars were very asymmetrical however they were actually flat and smooth and I could cover them with makeup.  And over time they would have faded even more.  Now the new scar on my left eye is lumpy and I will not be able to cover that with makeup.  And I think the only way to remove it is to excise it.  And again I don't have any more skin to excise.
> 
> 
> I also had fat grafting done.  Pretty much most of that is gone.  My eyes again look pretty hollow.
> 
> 
> Dr. Kang is a very nice person and reassured me that he could fix all my problems.  The staff was very nice as well.  But in the end it is about the results and the skill of the surgeon.   I think I would have had a much better outcome if I just had him lower the creases and did some fat grafting.  I should have just waited to see what the scars looked like afterwards to see if I needed scar revision later.  In addition, I should have asked to see his markings on my eyes.  I believe that would have given me a better idea what he was planning to do and I could have addressed any concerns at that time.
> 
> 
> I do look better than before and I wasn't expecting perfection but I did expect the incision to be smooth and more symmetrical.  A little asymmetry is always inevitable but not as much as I am left with.
> 
> 
> I didn't have an exact number on the crease height.  I wanted it to be low and natural.  Unfortunately, Dr. Kang said that he could not give me as low as I wanted.  I actually would have liked to have a hidden crease but I don't have enough skin.  I still think my creases look too big and I'm hoping that as the swelling goes down they will decrease more and the little skin I have left will drape over them.
> 
> 
> So all in all I am pretty disappointed with the results.  I pray that my eyes will improve in the next 6 months.  I really do not want to go through another revision. Sigh...



Hi Jgar, 

How come dr kang didn't do non incision on both eye? Did u ask him why? Is your eye still swelling now? Cuz I see some ppl say swelling will gone 80% after 9 day. Hope you be well soon!


----------



## jgar

shiyin1012 said:


> Hi Jgar,
> 
> How come dr kang didn't do non incision on both eye? Did u ask him why? Is your eye still swelling now? Cuz I see some ppl say swelling will gone 80% after 9 day. Hope you be well soon!


Dr. Kang was suppose to do non-excisional (different from non-incisional) surgery.  Non-excisional  means he does make an incision but not take any more skin from the eyes.  It doesn't seem he took skin from my right eye but he did from my left eye.  I am able to compare photos from before with current photos to see the distance between the eye brow, the crease, and the eyelash line.  I still have a lot of swelling.  He told me that in two weeks most of the swelling should be gone.  Not in my case.


----------



## shiyin1012

jgar said:


> Dr. Kang was suppose to do non-excisional (different from non-incisional) surgery.  Non-excisional  means he does make an incision but not take any more skin from the eyes.  It doesn't seem he took skin from my right eye but he did from my left eye.  I am able to compare photos from before with current photos to see the distance between the eye brow, the crease, and the eyelash line.  I still have a lot of swelling.  He told me that in two weeks most of the swelling should be gone.  Not in my case.[/QUOTE
> 
> Jgar, thank you so much for sharing information! I was put a lot of hope on dr kang, but after I read all your and others review I feel so uncomfortable, cuz my case is very very very difficult. Anyway I hope you be well soon. Btw do you have any doctor recommended ? Thanks!


----------



## cherryzz

jgar said:


> I am now 20 days post op from my revision from IOU with Dr. Kang.  Immediately after I saw a significant difference and was pleased with the results.  However, as the bruising and swelling subsided a little I could see many things wrong.   Dr. Kang was suppose to lower my creases with the non-excisional method.  Unfortunately, he did take skin from my left eye causing it to feel very tight and I may never be able to close that eye again.  I already could barely close my eyes prior to the surgery.  My left and right incisions are very different in height and shape.  My left incision is very lumpy.  I believe that is because he took too much skin from that eye and it was probably very difficult to sew together afterwards. My right incision  flares up very high to the outside.  That incision though is smooth.  It looks very awkward when I close my eyes or look downwards.   Also when I try to close my eyes all the way my eyes tend to flip upward.  Extremely uncomfortable. When my eyes are open, my eyes look okay.  My mistake I think was to have him do scar revision the same time as the high fold correction.  I believe he was trying to blend the old scars with the new scars which just made things worse. My old scars were very asymmetrical however they were actually flat and smooth and I could cover them with makeup.  And over time they would have faded even more.  Now the new scar on my left eye is lumpy and I will not be able to cover that with makeup.  And I think the only way to remove it is to excise it.  And again I don't have any more skin to excise.
> 
> 
> I also had fat grafting done.  Pretty much most of that is gone.  My eyes again look pretty hollow.
> 
> 
> Dr. Kang is a very nice person and reassured me that he could fix all my problems.  The staff was very nice as well.  But in the end it is about the results and the skill of the surgeon.   I think I would have had a much better outcome if I just had him lower the creases and did some fat grafting.  I should have just waited to see what the scars looked like afterwards to see if I needed scar revision later.  In addition, I should have asked to see his markings on my eyes.  I believe that would have given me a better idea what he was planning to do and I could have addressed any concerns at that time.
> 
> 
> I do look better than before and I wasn't expecting perfection but I did expect the incision to be smooth and more symmetrical.  A little asymmetry is always inevitable but not as much as I am left with.
> 
> 
> I didn't have an exact number on the crease height.  I wanted it to be low and natural.  Unfortunately, Dr. Kang said that he could not give me as low as I wanted.  I actually would have liked to have a hidden crease but I don't have enough skin.  I still think my creases look too big and I'm hoping that as the swelling goes down they will decrease more and the little skin I have left will drape over them.
> 
> 
> So all in all I am pretty disappointed with the results.  I pray that my eyes will improve in the next 6 months.  I really do not want to go through another revision. Sigh...


i think it might be a little too early to see your final result. i am sure it will improve with time. have faith!


----------



## cherryzz

Deepeyes said:


> Well, I am in seoul now. Here are the questions I made to dr Kang, IOU:
> 
> Is revision surgery dangerous? Will I turn blind?
> No it is not.
> 
> After revision surgery, any complications in the future?
> Generally for most people there is not any but for very complicated cases there are.
> 
> Is it unsafe to do revision surgery at 6 months?
> Usually at 6 months, major swelling is gone. Safe to do surgery.
> 
> However incision surgery needs one year recovery? Too soon for surgery?
> No. At 6 months is no swelling ok to do surgery.
> 
> Will there e any scars after surgery?
> No..mostly corrected during surgery.
> 
> Do I need fat graft every year?
> No. Fat graft around eyes are quite long lasting.
> 
> Any food that cannot be consumed after surgery?
> No..you can eat anything except don smoke and drink.
> 
> Any food to consume more?
> Fruits, vegetable. I showed him my sinnech and he highly recommend it.
> 
> How long is recovery period?
> 80% swelling is gone after two weeks. After 6 months, very nice. After 1 year full recovery.
> 
> I am afraid of injections needle on my eyelid?
> You will be put to sleep for 5 mins. Injection will be done at that time. No feelings.
> 
> With so may surgery done, will my eye muscles become weak in the future?
> No. It is not related because I am doing deep line corrections for you. Muscles won be affected.
> 
> I want to retain my eyelid height at 7cm but reduce the depth.
> Yes it can be done.
> 
> Do I need fat graft?
> No you don't need fat graft in your case. Your fats looks good. (Please note I did fat graft 6 mths back   )
> 
> I like Dr Kang Very much. He is young and good looking too. Very nice, warm and friendly.


i just saw this post and its exactly what i would ask. good questions.


----------



## Milktoki

jgar said:


> Dr. Kang was suppose to do non-excisional (different from non-incisional) surgery.  Non-excisional  means he does make an incision but not take any more skin from the eyes.  It doesn't seem he took skin from my right eye but he did from my left eye.  I am able to compare photos from before with current photos to see the distance between the eye brow, the crease, and the eyelash line.  I still have a lot of swelling.  He told me that in two weeks most of the swelling should be gone.  Not in my case.



Are you still unable to close your eyes? Do you have dry eyes resulting from it? After my revision, my eyes have been unable to close completely and I  developed dry eye syndrome. I have pain, blurred vision, constantly blood shot eyes, I always have to put in eye drops and night ointment, and can never wear contact lenses (I live in glasses). 

I just want to warn that if you undergo another revision your eye closure will be worse because of the scarring that will hold the eye open. Please proceed with caution! If I could take back time I would not have done a revision because I would choose my health over my looks.


----------



## shiyin1012

Milktoki said:


> Are you still unable to close your eyes? Do you have dry eyes resulting from it? After my revision, my eyes have been unable to close completely and I  developed dry eye syndrome. I have pain, blurred vision, constantly blood shot eyes, I always have to put in eye drops and night ointment, and can never wear contact lenses (I live in glasses).
> 
> I just want to warn that if you undergo another revision your eye closure will be worse because of the scarring that will hold the eye open. Please proceed with caution! If I could take back time I would not have done a revision because I would choose my health over my looks.



Hi Milktoki,

Did done your eye revision through dr kang also? I heard that is no skin cut out, but why is your eye can't close completely? Did the doctor advise you that your eye will not close completely before the surgery?  I'm so scare now, I was thinking the without skin excision is  very safe, cuz I don't have enough skin too.


----------



## Milktoki

shiyin1012 said:


> Hi Milktoki,
> 
> Did done your eye revision through dr kang also? I heard that is no skin cut out, but why is your eye can't close completely? Did the doctor advise you that your eye will not close completely before the surgery?  I'm so scare now, I was thinking the without skin excision is  very safe, cuz I don't have enough skin too.



I did not do my revision through Dr. Kang. However the doctor I went to also told me that he did not excise skin, but even still I can't close my eyes. The doctor did not advise me that my eyes will not close completely.


----------



## shiyin1012

Milktoki said:


> I did not do my revision through Dr. Kang. However the doctor I went to also told me that he did not excise skin, but even still I can't close my eyes. The doctor did not advise me that my eyes will not close completely.



So I think even not excise skin, but they still need to remove the old scar then sew it back. That is why the eye can't close.


----------



## Pichu

I read many comments on dr. Kang IOU and I'm very interested in seeing him. He is very good at double lid revision only? How about first time (my sister case ) to do double eyelid? Lateral and epicanthoplasty? Ptosis?

(My case) I did double eyelid non incision 6 years ago now the creases are smaller (because i'm getting older lol) my creases are like close at the inner corner and open at the outer. I never know how eye revision can be difficult and need to be very careful. I'd like to have a thicker crease. So Im risking not be able to close my eyes? Because the doctor needs to remove the excise skin from my old scar? I wonder if I have less fat on the left side than to the right will I experience asymmetry? I remembered my left eye with less fat had bigger mark after my first surgery. My rims were shown abit more than before that I dont feel comfortable not wearing eye liners at the rims. Luckily my eyes dropped now so as the rims not showing. Is this normal? What happened to my eyes?

Thank you guys


----------



## shiyin1012

Dees any one know dr Chung eve plastic also do a great job on double eyelid revision or just epi reversal?


----------



## Ohhlala

There are plenty of fantastic plastic surgeons that do excellent double eyelid surgery in the US -- mine (Southern California) is half Japanese, speaks it fluently, and can do the procedure in office at a significant savings.


----------



## sleephead

Mingliang said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience!
> 
> Wow two weeks is still not long enough to make a decision.  I am thinking no more than two days for consultation.
> 
> All the pics I found from Dr. Lee's website are the eyelids revision reversed to mono eyelids. I don't understand why they want that? is it because easier?
> 
> Dr.Ha and Secret are all in korean.
> 
> Dr.Shin from Duhans is very popular in China. Again he does a lot of advertisement there. But he got a lot of good reviews too. Most of them said  he is very sincere, focused, responsible. And he does a good job although few bad reviews. He takes stitches twice at separate time. I don't know it will make any difference.
> 
> I guess all the doctors get both sides of reviews. It all depends on how many good ones vs bad ones.
> 
> Please come back once you make your decision and give us updates! We all so appreciate you&#65281;
> 
> My Kaokao Talk:  meiliu1020
> QQ: 2416569476


hello, I did have my revision done with Dr Cho.  He did manage to fix my scar but at the same time he lowered my fold too much and my eyes look more tired and old.  i guess in his opinion maybe that means more natural, so you got to be very careful in letting him know what exactly you want.  can you point me to the Chinese forum that talks about Dr Shin's work.   thank you!


----------



## shinyglittery

Ohhlala said:


> There are plenty of fantastic plastic surgeons that do excellent double eyelid surgery in the US -- mine (Southern California) is half Japanese, speaks it fluently, and can do the procedure in office at a significant savings.



please don't take this personally but i think it's odd you mention that when you one is talking about usa. some of us live in Canada, Asia, Europe, Australia... if most people here lived or wanted surgery in the US 99% of posts here wouldn't be about clinics in Asia and 1% about the US. Please feel free to recommend American surgeons to anyone living in USA but please don't assume everyone lives there. i only comment bc no one was talking about USA and you suddenly mentioned surgeons in the US...  for some people USA is a lot further away than Korea  others go to Korea bc surgeons there have experience in procedures American surgeons won't even touch and have no experience in bc different beauty ideal or taboo...


----------



## Feebe79

Hi, I jus done my surgery at ITEM with Dr Chung. The nurse and doctor are very nice and friendly. I was having cold feet initially but they eased away my nervousness and now I m on my recovery stage. Btw I have done fat grafting (full face), epi and lateral , full incision double eyelid, muscle correction and lateral hotz. The only regret is I never tell Dr Chung the eye shape I want. I jus told the doctor I want big n brighter eyes.. Now I m waiting by the days when I see the results &#55357;&#56836;.. I m gg for the love band on the 28 too..


----------



## Jack Russell

Hello  Are anybody going to Korean btw 1-9 April 14?  I am going to Korean for eye revision double eyelid with Dr Kwon on 2 April 14.  I had Magi epi canthoplasty with my primary double eyelid surgery last year.  I am no satisfied with my result because my eye crease are not good define and the crease has faded.  I decided to have another revision with Dr Kwon.  If anybody are interesting for buddy up and some good company.  And good moral support to each other.  Please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## TravelBug80

I'm going on 17th April.


----------



## jennyxiong

Deepeyes said:


> It has been 2.5 months since my revision surgery. I am very happy with the results. I am looking myself again and although I believe recoveey is still progress,  I compared with my original photos, I would say I almost reached 80+% - I mean the depth. For my height,  it is the perfect height I wanted and it looks my original self too.  I really hope my height don decrease further as some of you had mentioned.
> During this period, I had emailed Dr Kang 3 times amd I received response within 1-2 days. Very happy with so prompt post recovery service. Earlier Teium took a long time to response to my recovery questions.
> 
> It's such a journey for me. I wished I had never done the dolly deep eyes surgery. Though it looks  very pretty with make up and in photos but without make up ..really look fake!!!!
> 
> I am so glad to be out of this nightmare and ordeal.


 
hey there , this is my fisrt day in this blog , so gald found your words, I have my first eye double fold job done on 30th Sep last year, its too high and so deep , It tortures me every since , I am planning to go to IOU for revision in Jun , would you please tell me more about him and the jobs he done , it would be high appreciated if you can also show me your before & after photos , thank you !!!  jamie.d.armstiong@hotmail.com
looking forword hearing from you soon ~~~


----------



## jennyxiong

Deepeyes said:


> Well, I am in seoul now. Here are the questions I made to dr Kang, IOU:
> 
> Is revision surgery dangerous? Will I turn blind?
> No it is not.
> 
> After revision surgery, any complications in the future?
> Generally for most people there is not any but for very complicated cases there are.
> 
> Is it unsafe to do revision surgery at 6 months?
> Usually at 6 months, major swelling is gone. Safe to do surgery.
> 
> However incision surgery needs one year recovery? Too soon for surgery?
> No. At 6 months is no swelling ok to do surgery.
> 
> Will there e any scars after surgery?
> No..mostly corrected during surgery.
> 
> Do I need fat graft every year?
> No. Fat graft around eyes are quite long lasting.
> 
> Any food that cannot be consumed after surgery?
> No..you can eat anything except don smoke and drink.
> 
> Any food to consume more?
> Fruits, vegetable. I showed him my sinnech and he highly recommend it.
> 
> How long is recovery period?
> 80% swelling is gone after two weeks. After 6 months, very nice. After 1 year full recovery.
> 
> I am afraid of injections needle on my eyelid?
> You will be put to sleep for 5 mins. Injection will be done at that time. No feelings.
> 
> With so may surgery done, will my eye muscles become weak in the future?
> No. It is not related because I am doing deep line corrections for you. Muscles won be affected.
> 
> I want to retain my eyelid height at 7cm but reduce the depth.
> Yes it can be done.
> 
> Do I need fat graft?
> No you don't need fat graft in your case. Your fats looks good. (Please note I did fat graft 6 mths back   )
> 
> I like Dr Kang Very much. He is young and good looking too. Very nice, warm and friendly.


 
hi dear , have you done the revision in IOU? how's going now , please tell me more ...
jamie.d.armstrong@hotmail.com
your before& after pics are highly appriciated ~~


----------



## Mingliang

sleephead said:


> hello, I did have my revision done with Dr Cho.  He did manage to fix my scar but at the same time he lowered my fold too much and my eyes look more tired and old.  i guess in his opinion maybe that means more natural, so you got to be very careful in letting him know what exactly you want.  can you point me to the Chinese forum that talks about Dr Shin's work.   thank you!


Hi&#65281; Thank you for sharing your experience !  

I was planning to have the eyelids revision with Dr. Cho from Bio. But I'am still not feeling very confident with him. I am still in Korea now. I will see Dr. Shin tomorrow. Do you use wechat or Line or Kakao?  My wechat ID is meiliuusa1020. My Line is meizi1020

Why were your eyes' issues before?

Dr. Shin's website is  http://www.doublefold.kr/htm/reinfo_01.php


----------



## sleephead

Mingliang said:


> Hi&#65281; Thank you for sharing your experience !
> 
> I was planning to have the eyelids revision with Dr. Cho from Bio. But I'am still not feeling very confident with him. I am still in Korea now. I will see Dr. Shin tomorrow. Do you use wechat or Line or Kakao?  My wechat ID is meiliuusa1020. My Line is meizi1020
> 
> Why were your eyes' issues before?
> 
> Dr. Shin's website is  http://www.doublefold.kr/htm/reinfo_01.php


hi mingliang






pls keep me posted of your consult with dr shin.  the previous doc before dr cho gave me very deep scar, and he changed the shape, I had not idea how that could be done.  one of my eye is slightly bigger than the other - it really didn't bother me but the other doc wanted it perfect so pressed the big eye to start on the same level as the other, and so it ended up looking very slanted.  I wanted dr cho to just give me back a normal looking/ non slanted eyes and fix the deep scar.  I thought the height was actually fine, other than the slanted look, but dr cho said he would lower it to make it look more natural, I should have objected it, but then I really didn't know that I would look so old and tired with low fold.  he overdone it, but he doesn't think he did. I am sorry I don't have the other communications you mentioned.   you can give me your email and we can talk on the side if you like


----------



## Mingliang

sleephead said:


> hi mingliang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls keep me posted of your consult with dr shin.  the previous doc before dr cho gave me very deep scar, and he changed the shape, I had not idea how that could be done.  one of my eye is slightly bigger than the other - it really didn't bother me but the other doc wanted it perfect so pressed the big eye to start on the same level as the other, and so it ended up looking very slanted.  I wanted dr cho to just give me back a normal looking/ non slanted eyes and fix the deep scar.  I thought the height was actually fine, other than the slanted look, but dr cho said he would lower it to make it look more natural, I should have objected it, but then I really didn't know that I would look so old and tired with low fold.  he overdone it, but he doesn't think he did. I am sorry I don't have the other communications you mentioned.   you can give me your email and we can talk on the side if you like


Hi! my email is meiliu1020@gmail.com
Do you use wechat ?  Do you speak Chinese?


----------



## Deepeyes

jennyxiong said:


> hi dear , have you done the revision in IOU? how's going now , please tell me more ...
> jamie.d.armstrong@hotmail.com
> your before& after pics are highly appriciated ~~



I am 7 mths and 3 weeks after surgery.  Depth has improved but still a bit deeper than what I asked for not sure if it is due to fat graft.

I have very deep indented scars tissues when eyes are closed. According to dr kang this is scar tissues that will go away in 1 year.  Some pple said it won't go away.  

As a result of scar tissues, eyelid is not folding at the newly cut incision line but old incision scar tissues.  

Because  of these 2 issues I am not very satisfied with results as yet. I am trying to stay hopeful but getting hopeless in the mean time. 

Recently talked to 2 forumers who had their surgeries 10 mths back, they are pretty happy though.


----------



## Deepeyes

sleephead said:


> hi mingliang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls keep me posted of your consult with dr shin.  the previous doc before dr cho gave me very deep scar, and he changed the shape, I had not idea how that could be done.  one of my eye is slightly bigger than the other - it really didn't bother me but the other doc wanted it perfect so pressed the big eye to start on the same level as the other, and so it ended up looking very slanted.  I wanted dr cho to just give me back a normal looking/ non slanted eyes and fix the deep scar.  I thought the height was actually fine, other than the slanted look, but dr cho said he would lower it to make it look more natural, I should have objected it, but then I really didn't know that I would look so old and tired with low fold.  he overdone it, but he doesn't think he did. I am sorry I don't have the other communications you mentioned.   you can give me your email and we can talk on the side if you like



Hi 

May I ask if in the end did Dr Cho managed to remove the deep scars and changing your eye shape back to original?


----------



## sleephead

Deepeyes said:


> Hi
> 
> May I ask if in the end did Dr Cho managed to remove the deep scars and changing your eye shape back to original?


hello, as i said in the earlier post too, dr cho did manage to fix my scar but at the same time he lowered my fold too much and my eyes look more tired and old.  i guess in his opinion maybe that means more natural, so you got to be very careful in letting him know what exactly you want. no he did not fix the shape at all , but perhaps the previous doc did something that wasn't reversible,,, I really don't know what the previous doc before dr cho did.... I never asked for it


----------



## Deepeyes

sleephead said:


> hello, as i said in the earlier post too, dr cho did manage to fix my scar but at the same time he lowered my fold too much and my eyes look more tired and old.  i guess in his opinion maybe that means more natural, so you got to be very careful in letting him know what exactly you want. no he did not fix the shape at all , but perhaps the previous doc did something that wasn't reversible,,, I really don't know what the previous doc before dr cho did.... I never asked for it



Hi tks for the reply.

Yes I noted you mentioned dr cho lowered your fold.


----------



## Mingliang

As far as I know, Dr Cho can fix some issues to his patients within a year post op. You may ask him to fix it. It should be so much easier to make the fold higher vs smaller.


----------



## Kimibon

Hi all, 
I did eyelid surgery non incisional method in sg with Andrew Tay about 1.8yrs ago. The left eye stitches have collapse and it's back to mono lid... I am really depressed and I'm looking to do an incisional method either in Korea or Taiwan. 

I think I need to remove fats from my lid for incisional method as it's quite fat. I need to consider the stitches to be removed as well. On top of these... I really want to lower the crease. Have anyone experience this before? Please email me your experience at kimibonkimi@gmail.com. Your email will be appreciated! 

Also, please pm me if you are looking to go oversea for surgery in July. I want to go when the weather is turning colder... Thanks...


----------



## bigbird9898

thank you


----------



## Deepeyes

For epic reversal, only Dr Chung from Eve and Dr Ahn is frequently brought up here in this forum. Another former told me all local Koreans go to Shinseung for epic reversal. 
Here's the weblink. 




http://www.shinseung.com/2008/index.asp?


Also, there's testimonials and photos uploaded by the local Koreans. 


http://www.shinseung.com/2008/after/board_new.asp?tbl=after
I am not advertising for this clinic but just to give another alternative as I know of somebody who looks great but experience great pain and tightness even after 6-10 months after epic surgery with one of the above mentioned doctors. 


Having said this, I am not sure if the tightness comes along with such surgery since afterall it is not a very natural surgery by filling in skin that has been cut away.


----------



## shiyin1012

Hi Deepeyes,

Do you know if dr chung also good at double eyelid revision? As you mention other forum what is the name of that forum? Is it soompi? How is you recovering now? I might go to revision with dr kang this May. I m looking forward hear you back, thank you!


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Hi Deepeyes,
> 
> Do you know if dr chung also good at double eyelid revision? As you mention other forum what is the name of that forum? Is it soompi? How is you recovering now? I might go to revision with dr kang this May. I m looking forward hear you back, thank you!



Hi

So far nobody in this forum has gone thru eyelid revision with dr chung..but heard he is a very nice and patient doctor. 

Actually it is one of the forumer from here told me abt shinseung. 

I am 8 mths now but scar tissues still very bad. Depth improves but still deeper than what I asked. Dr kang asked me to wait anoher 4 mths.


----------



## Deepeyes

Generally for revision,  I don't think it is advisable to do it 6 months after precious surgery no matter what the doctor says. Best is to wait for 1 year to avoid scsr tissues problem (scars after scars) which makes healing difficult.  Mine is a good example.  I did it too early hence suffering from consequences.


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> Generally for revision,  I don't think it is advisable to do it 6 months after precious surgery no matter what the doctor says. Best is to wait for 1 year to avoid scsr tissues problem (scars after scars) which makes healing difficult.  Mine is a good example.  I did it too early hence suffering from consequences.




Hi Deepeyes,

Thank you for your quick response, I'm now 6 month already from previous  surgery, so if may will be 8 month, now I m just scare my eyelid don't have enough skin, although dr kang has the non skin excision method, but I heard one of some member said that after this non skin excision method their eyes can't fully close. My eyes condition are very bad, I think my previous dr take out too much fat then cause triple eye lid, and my left eye is barely close, i can't live with my eyes like this. I put a lot of hope on dr kang, but not sure if he is my right doctor. Hope you eyes heal fast and bless!


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Hi Deepeyes,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response, I'm now 6 month already from previous  surgery, so if may will be 8 month, now I m just scare my eyelid don't have enough skin, although dr kang has the non skin excision method, but I heard one of some member said that after this non skin excision method their eyes can't fully close. My eyes condition are very bad, I think my previous dr take out too much fat then cause triple eye lid, and my left eye is barely close, i can't live with my eyes like this. I put a lot of hope on dr kang, but not sure if he is my right doctor. Hope you eyes heal fast and bless!



I understand how you feel. I couldn't live with very deep eyes then at 6 months mark hence I went thru the surgery. My right eye improves a lot and is very close to what I want. My left eye depth didn't improve much because I had 2 surgeries prior to revision. Until now it is not healing very well. Even at 12 months I don't think it will fully heal. It might take longer than that.  If your eye is barely close now it might do more harm if revision is done too early. 

Perhaps you could consult a few more doctors.  Dr cho from bandoeye and dr lee from jueun.  They are both specialized in revision too .  Give yourself more options instead of listening to people in forum.

There is this gal who had surgery at 4 mths then revision with dr kang. According to her note she healed quickly and look very good in few weeks. Thats why I thought it is safe to do it at 6 months. A no of people I know who went thru revision  in short time frame developed scar tissues so now that I think back it is quite unbelievable she can heal so quickly. .but who knows maybe she is very young. . Or her body is very healthy? 

Anyway just take it with a pinch of salt when comes to forum.  Your eyes are important to you. Hope you find the right surgeon and heal really well sooner..


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> I understand how you feel. I couldn't live with very deep eyes then at 6 months mark hence I went thru the surgery. My right eye improves a lot and is very close to what I want. My left eye depth didn't improve much because I had 2 surgeries prior to revision. Until now it is not healing very well. Even at 12 months I don't think it will fully heal. It might take longer than that.  If your eye is barely close now it might do more harm if revision is done too early.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could consult a few more doctors.  Dr cho from bandoeye and dr lee from jueun.  They are both specialized in revision too .  Give yourself more options instead of listening to people in forum.
> 
> 
> 
> There is this gal who had surgery at 4 mths then revision with dr kang. According to her note she healed quickly and look very good in few weeks. Thats why I thought it is safe to do it at 6 months. A no of people I know who went thru revision  in short time frame developed scar tissues so now that I think back it is quite unbelievable she can heal so quickly. .but who knows maybe she is very young. . Or her body is very healthy?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway just take it with a pinch of salt when comes to forum.  Your eyes are important to you. Hope you find the right surgeon and heal really well sooner..




Wow your left eye has 3 revision already? I think think scar issue take more time to heal, what is the reason for your to do 2nd surgery on your left eye? 

I will visit about 4 doctor, dr cho from bio, dr kang, also in my list, maybe dr chung from eve plastic, but dr lee from jueun never heard. Now my situation is not only my eye not good looking, it is also not comfortable when I look at the computer or TV my eye feel very tired. I think my triple eye life is not only fat problem, it also detach to my eye muscle, I will go to see the   Ophthalmology before I go to revision. Sigh, hopefully everything go smooth.


----------



## shiyin1012

Btw, deepeyes, did you visit any other doctor beside dr kang when you do your revision?


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Btw, deepeyes, did you visit any other doctor beside dr kang when you do your revision?



No.. I went straight to Dr Kang.


----------



## Deepeyes

Does anybody know if an Oculoplastic surgeon or plastic (cosmetic) surgeon is better for just ptosis related issues?


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Wow your left eye has 3 revision already? I think think scar issue take more time to heal, what is the reason for your to do 2nd surgery on your left eye?
> 
> I will visit about 4 doctor, dr cho from bio, dr kang, also in my list, maybe dr chung from eve plastic, but dr lee from jueun never heard. Now my situation is not only my eye not good looking, it is also not comfortable when I look at the computer or TV my eye feel very tired. I think my triple eye life is not only fat problem, it also detach to my eye muscle, I will go to see the   Ophthalmology before I go to revision. Sigh, hopefully everything go smooth.



I didn't do fat graft as suggested by dr kwon from teium hence developed complication. My left eyelid became triple and quadrant eyelids..looked very scary then. Dr kwon had to do revision on left eye after 5 weeks from primary surgery.


----------



## shiyin1012

Seems not too many ppl active in this forum anymore.


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> I didn't do fat graft as suggested by dr kwon from teium hence developed complication. My left eyelid became triple and quadrant eyelids..looked very scary then. Dr kwon had to do revision on left eye after 5 weeks from primary surgery.




Within 6 month you did 3 revision, so you need to give them more time to heal! Bless!


----------



## sunshines94

Hi guys, 

I'm planning for revisional double eyelid in Regen with dr Kim. Anyone had experience with Regen before? Lemme know 

Thanks


----------



## Mingliang

Deepeyes said:


> I understand how you feel. I couldn't live with very deep eyes then at 6 months mark hence I went thru the surgery. My right eye improves a lot and is very close to what I want. My left eye depth didn't improve much because I had 2 surgeries prior to revision. Until now it is not healing very well. Even at 12 months I don't think it will fully heal. It might take longer than that.  If your eye is barely close now it might do more harm if revision is done too early.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could consult a few more doctors.  Dr cho from bandoeye and dr lee from jueun.  They are both specialized in revision too .  Give yourself more options instead of listening to people in forum.
> 
> 
> 
> There is this gal who had surgery at 4 mths then revision with dr kang. According to her note she healed quickly and look very good in few weeks. Thats why I thought it is safe to do it at 6 months. A no of people I know who went thru revision  in short time frame developed scar tissues so now that I think back it is quite unbelievable she can heal so quickly. .but who knows maybe she is very young. . Or her body is very healthy?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway just take it with a pinch of salt when comes to forum.  Your eyes are important to you. Hope you find the right surgeon and heal really well sooner..




I visited dr lee from Jueun. He is only good at converting to monolids. He is really an old man. I am not impressive at all.


----------



## dream79

Deepeyes said:


> Does anybody know if an Oculoplastic surgeon or plastic (cosmetic) surgeon is better for just ptosis related issues?


 
I received ptosis repair from dr kenneth kim in LA. result came out botched. Extremely botched. I'm now looking at oculoplastic surgeon for ptosis repair.,

Another girl whose eyes he botched doing ptosis repair, she is going to an oculoplastic surgeon who is putting her under general anesthesia to go thru the underneath of her eyelid to fix the ptosis. 

So, I don't really know but this is what some other ppl are going thru


----------



## *schmoo*

dream79 said:


> I received ptosis repair from dr kenneth kim in LA. result came out botched. Extremely botched. I'm now looking at oculoplastic surgeon for ptosis repair.,
> 
> Another girl whose eyes he botched doing ptosis repair, she is going to an oculoplastic surgeon who is putting her under general anesthesia to go thru the underneath of her eyelid to fix the ptosis.
> 
> So, I don't really know but this is what some other ppl are going thru




sorry this happened to you. He seems to have mixed reviews


----------



## Deepeyes

dream79 said:


> I received ptosis repair from dr kenneth kim in LA. result came out botched. Extremely botched. I'm now looking at oculoplastic surgeon for ptosis repair.,
> 
> Another girl whose eyes he botched doing ptosis repair, she is going to an oculoplastic surgeon who is putting her under general anesthesia to go thru the underneath of her eyelid to fix the ptosis.
> 
> So, I don't really know but this is what some other ppl are going thru




Thanks for your reply. So sorry to hear what happened. Hope you find the right oculoplastic surgeon.


----------



## michimi23

weick said:


> I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him.
> 
> My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends.
> 
> As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU.
> 
> He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him.
> 
> For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.


Hey Weick,

I just had revisional double eyelid surgery 5 weeks ago and my eyes are very asymmetrical. The skin above the incision hangs over my incision line drastically as well on one eye and the other has a crease double the size of my other eye. i'm so unhappy...have your eyes somewhat evened out in the last couple of months? do you mind sharing pictures with me? you can email me at a.chung9001@gmail.com 
Thanks


----------



## TJ_joy

michimi23 said:


> Hey Weick,
> 
> I just had revisional double eyelid surgery 5 weeks ago and my eyes are very asymmetrical. The skin above the incision hangs over my incision line drastically as well on one eye and the other has a crease double the size of my other eye. i'm so unhappy...have your eyes somewhat evened out in the last couple of months? do you mind sharing pictures with me? you can email me at a.chung9001@gmail.com
> Thanks


Hi michimi23,where you get your surgery done?


----------



## cloudbusting

sunshines94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning for revisional double eyelid in Regen with dr Kim. Anyone had experience with Regen before? Lemme know
> 
> Thanks


I'm going for a consultation for revisional eyelid and rhino with Dr. Lee at Regen in early June. May I ask how much they quoted for your procedure? Thank you


----------



## shiyin1012

michimi23 said:


> Hey Weick,
> 
> 
> 
> I just had revisional double eyelid surgery 5 weeks ago and my eyes are very asymmetrical. The skin above the incision hangs over my incision line drastically as well on one eye and the other has a crease double the size of my other eye. i'm so unhappy...have your eyes somewhat evened out in the last couple of months? do you mind sharing pictures with me? you can email me at a.chung9001@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks




Hi, where did you done your revision?


----------



## shiyin1012

Has any body experience at BK dr kim and OZ dr park for double eyelid revision? I am heading to Seoul early of May but I am still thinking which clinic, it very hard to decide. Due to my eye are very bad condition now, I really need to someone to help, thank you!


----------



## winterntht

shiyin1012 said:


> Has any body experience at BK dr kim and OZ dr park for double eyelid revision? I am heading to Seoul early of May but I am still thinking which clinic, it very hard to decide. Due to my eye are very bad condition now, I really need to someone to help, thank you!


If you go for eyelid revision, avoid these two clinics. You should go to a specialist who does a lot of revisions, not a generalist. You may want to check out Teuim or Bio. I just recently had my revision done by Dr. Kwon of Teuim and am very happy with the result.


----------



## shiyin1012

winterntht said:


> If you go for eyelid revision, avoid these two clinics. You should go to a specialist who does a lot of revisions, not a generalist. You may want to check out Teuim or Bio. I just recently had my revision done by Dr. Kwon of Teuim and am very happy with the result.




Winterntht, so happy to hear you like your result, were you first time or revision? Do you mind email me your pix?


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Has any body experience at BK dr kim and OZ dr park for double eyelid revision? I am heading to Seoul early of May but I am still thinking which clinic, it very hard to decide. Due to my eye are very bad condition now, I really need to someone to help, thank you!



Yes I agree with winterntht. These 2 clinics had already so many complaints for primary surgery. I cannot trust them to perform revision surgery.


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> Yes I agree with winterntht. These 2 clinics had already so many complaints for primary surgery. I cannot trust them to perform revision surgery.




Deepeyes, thank you for your warm advise. Actually dr kang is on my top list, but I am still worry due to some ppl said that even no skin cut method she still can't close her eye completely. That is very serious problem. I am not expecting he will give me a very pretty eye. Sigh, I m searching eyelid revision doctor like crazy now.


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Deepeyes, thank you for your warm advise. Actually dr kang is on my top list, but I am still worry due to some ppl said that even no skin cut method she still can't close her eye completely. That is very serious problem. I am not expecting he will give me a very pretty eye. Sigh, I m searching eyelid revision doctor like crazy now.



Sorry that' s not what I mean! I don't think everyone who needs revision should go to Dr Kang. I believe he is good at cases on lowering eyelid and solving sausagy lids but not all revisions. I just don't think BK and Oz is good at revision. 

It is definitely stressful!  Good luck. How long will u be staying in korea?


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry that' s not what I mean! I don't think everyone who needs revision should go to Dr Kang. I believe he is good at cases on lowering eyelid and solving sausagy lids but not all revisions. I just don't think BK and Oz is good at revision.
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely stressful!  Good luck. How long will u be staying in korea?




I know what you mean, I have 3 clinic in my mind, teuiem dr Kwon like to make doll eye which is not my type, bio dr cho very famous but I never see his real case, and some ppl said he is arrogant. So IOU is on my top list, but recently I hear his bad case, so it make me scare. Anyway maybe I think too much. I will stay in Korean 10 day.


----------



## shiyin1012

Deepeyes, do you know any medics or vitamin that make body heal fast?


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Deepeyes, do you know any medics or vitamin that make body heal fast?



You can try eating multi vitamins, bromelain and sinnech. Buy the pumpkin juice from pharmacy.  Very effective in de swelling.


----------



## shiyin1012

I just saw your old post, you mentioned some thing call "after xxxx" is it good?


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> I just saw your old post, you mentioned some thing call "after xxxx" is it good?



Yes..very good too...


----------



## cherryzz

shiyin1012 said:


> Deepeyes, thank you for your warm advise. Actually dr kang is on my top list, but I am still worry due to some ppl said that even no skin cut method she still can't close her eye completely. That is very serious problem. I am not expecting he will give me a very pretty eye. Sigh, I m searching eyelid revision doctor like crazy now.


hes on the top of my list too but getting more and more bad reviews. i think he did excisional method when he said he was gonna use the non excisional method. thats why some of his patients cant close their eyes. i dont know why hes doing that.


----------



## shiyin1012

Do anybody know how to evaluate if there have enough skin for eyelid revision?


----------



## michimi23

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.
> 
> About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.
> 
> Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive.
> 
> The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures.
> 
> I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know?
> 
> Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!
> 
> I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures.
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.


Hi Shanghai 1930, 
You mentioned that you had a mild overcorrection.  I'm 6 weeks postoperative and feel that way about one eye. I was wondering if you noticed your overcorrection right away or if it was gradual as the swelling subsided. And if it was gradual, when did you notice it? I'm concerned cause I still have a lot of swelling and I don't want my lid to lift anymore =(


----------



## shanghai1930

michimi23 said:


> Hi Shanghai 1930,
> You mentioned that you had a mild overcorrection.  I'm 6 weeks postoperative and feel that way about one eye. I was wondering if you noticed your overcorrection right away or if it was gradual as the swelling subsided. And if it was gradual, when did you notice it? I'm concerned cause I still have a lot of swelling and I don't want my lid to lift anymore =(


Hi Michimi23, since I got both eyelid surgery and overall fat graft at the same time, my eyes and eyelids actually looked OK right after the surgery, as I believe the eyelids were weighed down a bit by the fat graft on my forehead. However one month after the fat on my forehead started to get absorbed, that was when my eyes started to get opened up more, and I noticed an over correction of ptosis. 

Like I said in my post earlier, I got EPI reversal later, which helped ease the surprised look as a result of ptosis overcorrection. Though I am still researching whether a doctor might revise the over-correction of ptosis. I read a medical article and it said that it can be done. The hard part is finding the right doctor to do it.


----------



## Deepeyes

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Michimi23, since I got both eyelid surgery and overall fat graft at the same time, my eyes and eyelids actually looked OK right after the surgery, as I believe the eyelids were weighed down a bit by the fat graft on my forehead. However one month after the fat on my forehead started to get absorbed, that was when my eyes started to get opened up more, and I noticed an over correction of ptosis.
> 
> Like I said in my post earlier, I got EPI reversal later, which helped ease the surprised look as a result of ptosis overcorrection. Though I am still researching whether a doctor might revise the over-correction of ptosis. I read a medical article and it said that it can be done. The hard part is finding the right doctor to do it.



Hi shanghai1930,

So happy to see you here. I had double eyelid +ptosis +epic with dr kwon too.
I am planning for epic reversal as well.
May I ask if you like your epic reversal result  now? Most people said they don't look exactly like before although it is very close to before. Do you have any scar from epic reversal? Was it very painful?  I understand there will be pain and tightness that continues for 6 mths after surgery. Sorry for the load of questions as I cannot find anybody who had epic reversal surgery to ask these details from. Do you think dr chung is good?

I am also looking for doctor to undo my ptosis correction as I am not comfortable with such big eyes. Dr kwon said he is able to undo the ptosis correction by releasing the muscle. But dr kwon will make a long cut along eyelid incision.  My eyelids are very weak now due to few surgeries. 
Next week I  also consulting a oculoplastic surgeon amd according to this doctor he can do a small cut on the eyelids.  

Last but not least could you share with me your before and after epic reversal photo? Tks.


----------



## Deepeyes

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Michimi23, since I got both eyelid surgery and overall fat graft at the same time, my eyes and eyelids actually looked OK right after the surgery, as I believe the eyelids were weighed down a bit by the fat graft on my forehead. However one month after the fat on my forehead started to get absorbed, that was when my eyes started to get opened up more, and I noticed an over correction of ptosis.
> 
> Like I said in my post earlier, I got EPI reversal later, which helped ease the surprised look as a result of ptosis overcorrection. Though I am still researching whether a doctor might revise the over-correction of ptosis. I read a medical article and it said that it can be done. The hard part is finding the right doctor to do it.



I am also looking for doctor who can undo ptosis by cutting at the back of eyelids instead. With no luck so far though.


----------



## shanghai1930

Deepeyes said:


> Hi shanghai1930,
> 
> So happy to see you here. I had double eyelid +ptosis +epic with dr kwon too.
> I am planning for epic reversal as well.
> May I ask if you like your epic reversal result  now? Most people said they don't look exactly like before although it is very close to before. Do you have any scar from epic reversal? Was it very painful?  I understand there will be pain and tightness that continues for 6 mths after surgery. Sorry for the load of questions as I cannot find anybody who had epic reversal surgery to ask these details from. Do you think dr chung is good?
> 
> I am also looking for doctor to undo my ptosis correction as I am not comfortable with such big eyes. Dr kwon said he is able to undo the ptosis correction by releasing the muscle. But dr kwon will make a long cut along eyelid incision.  My eyelids are very weak now due to few surgeries.
> Next week I  also consulting a oculoplastic surgeon amd according to this doctor he can do a small cut on the eyelids.
> 
> Last but not least could you share with me your before and after epic reversal photo? Tks.


Hi Deepeyes, maybe other people got lucky. In my case, even though the epi reversal improved my look, I don't look even close to before. A few issues are: due to Dr. Kwon's epi method, he cut my lower eyelid, thus my eyes are rotated a bit. The tail end of my eyes are now pointing downward, making me look old. The other issue is the way he did my ptosis correction, the medial point was lifted way up, but the tail of my eye was not lifted, and so my eyes look triangular if I open up my eyes really wide. I am still pissed at his aesthetics. How can he consider unnaturally big and triangular eyes that point downward beautiful? 

Anyways back to epi reversal. It is not painful at all. I would say the improvement in look so far is 40 - 50%. I no longer have the nice S curve along my lower eyelid, though this has nothing to do with Dr. Chung, my eyes are not as pretty as before. This is for sure. Dr. Chung's skills, in my point of view, is adequate but not superb. I also noticed that he used quite thick thread for the sutre. Not sure if this is why one eye still has a keloid scar. It is slightly raised and I am not sure if it will go away. It is not too obvious but still bothers me. 

One more thing, when I visited Dr. Duhan's office to have my eyelid lowered, he told me that my epi reversal was not done right. I am not sure what that means. Thought I should point it out for you, just to be on the cautious side with Dr. Chung. 

Certainly, just let me know your email address and I will send you the before and after. To be honest, the improvement in pictures is not very visible, but in person the improvement is a bit more evident.


----------



## Deepeyes

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Deepeyes, maybe other people got lucky. In my case, even though the epi reversal improved my look, I don't look even close to before. A few issues are: due to Dr. Kwon's epi method, he cut my lower eyelid, thus my eyes are rotated a bit. The tail end of my eyes are now pointing downward, making me look old. The other issue is the way he did my ptosis correction, the medial point was lifted way up, but the tail of my eye was not lifted, and so my eyes look triangular if I open up my eyes really wide. I am still pissed at his aesthetics. How can he consider unnaturally big and triangular eyes that point downward beautiful?
> 
> Anyways back to epi reversal. It is not painful at all. I would say the improvement in look so far is 40 - 50%. I no longer have the nice S curve along my lower eyelid, though this has nothing to do with Dr. Chung, my eyes are not as pretty as before. This is for sure. Dr. Chung's skills, in my point of view, is adequate but not superb. I also noticed that he used quite thick thread for the sutre. Not sure if this is why one eye still has a keloid scar. It is slightly raised and I am not sure if it will go away. It is not too obvious but still bothers me.
> 
> One more thing, when I visited Dr. Duhan's office to have my eyelid lowered, he told me that my epi reversal was not done right. I am not sure what that means. Thought I should point it out for you, just to be on the cautious side with Dr. Chung.
> 
> Certainly, just let me know your email address and I will send you the before and after. To be honest, the improvement in pictures is not very visible, but in person the improvement is a bit more evident.



 

Thank you for writing back! I am so thrilled to hear from you. I  couldn&#8217;t send you a PM couple of months ago. 
 

My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com
 

I will show you all my photos, primary surgery with Dr Kwon and my eyelid revision with Dr Kang.


----------



## Minikiko

Hi lalaland115, I want to get the blacklist form u...but it seems like ur email address is wrong...and I am new here so I can't pm u...I hope u can pm me...thanks a lot


----------



## Minikiko

Deepeyes said:


> Thank you for writing back! I am so thrilled to hear from you. I  couldnt send you a PM couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> I will show you all my photos, primary surgery with Dr Kwon and my eyelid revision with Dr Kang.




Hi deepeyes, I plan to have double eye revision in April. Dr kang form IOU is on my list. Could u please send me ur pictures to me. I really confusing whether Dr kang's skill is good right now....as I saw someone said he is not well-known in Korea... Thank u


----------



## Minikiko

Deepeyes said:


> Thank you for writing back! I am so thrilled to hear from you. I  couldnt send you a PM couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> My email is hatedeepeyes@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> I will show you all my photos, primary surgery with Dr Kwon and my eyelid revision with Dr Kang.




Oh! I mean can I send email to u to get ur pictures


----------



## Minikiko

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.




Hi I really want to get the blacklist...however it seems ur email address is wrong...could u please pm me if u can email me. Thanks a lot


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Do not go to Wonjin Clinic for eyelid surgery under any circumstances. They are good with noses and jaw surgery (or so I'm told), but my god are they horrible with eyes.


----------



## Milktoki

ladybugz said:


> Do not go to Wonjin Clinic for eyelid surgery under any circumstances. They are good with noses and jaw surgery (or so I'm told), but my god are they horrible with eyes.


This is true; they are horrible with eyes. Just read my stories and countless others'. I think they are terrible in general though because their surgeons are generally inexperienced and you end up being paired with a doctor who doesn't specialize in what you are going in for.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I had a good rhinoplasty experience with wonjin. Def. can't say the same for eyes.


----------



## babemama

Hi I'm thinking go to Korea for epic restoration?any recommendation?
I'm now having a great scardoes anyone can help?
I have email with dr.chung from eve,dr Ahn
I dunno which one should I go?


----------



## babemama

Can share the experience with me for those epic restoration & double eyelid reversal?!!!
I cry everyday because I miss my before face so much!
Pls help me!!
Email:uniquejcsy@yahoo.com.hk


----------



## babemama

Hi shanghai1930,

Would u mind sending your epic reversal photo to me?!
I'm considering dr.chung too,I know so many Korean went to shinseung too

Uniquejcsy@yahoo.com.hk


----------



## chu1990

Hi all,

I will do a double eye lid surgery and epi and chin implant with dr Oz (Clinic) in Gangnam

I read some reviews already but maybe here someone has personal experience? 

I think he replies really quick with e-mails!


----------



## wsm

Dr Kwon (teuim) is now working fot AT? I sent e-mail to  paris85@naver.com, but no one reply me. My friend and I plan to go to  korea on augest. I know dr kwon is good in doing  revision double  eyelid, but the price is expensive. So I wanna know do anyone one know  how much for   revision double eyelid, revisional epicanthoplaty(inner corner) and 
 lateral   canthoplast.​


----------



## babemama

For  revision of epic

I just know there is some
Dr.chung from eveplastic
Dr.Ahn 
Dr.shin from shinseung(I search in never,I saw many Korean did epic restoration there)
http://www.shinseung.com/2008/after/board_new.asp?tbl=after&page=1&search1=&keyword=


I still dunno which doctor should I choose,cos I have a deep scar!i just want go back to previous eye shape and minimize the scar as minimal as it can be

If anyone have this surgery experience ,plz let me know!many thanks


----------



## Unhappy

IOU DR. KANG   BOTCHED surgery! 

Cost: 5 million won cash 

I had revision eye surgery with Dr. Kang.

He lied to me to get my business. He said I would not scar and that he could lift my epicathal. I have scars and my epicathal is worse than before. My eyes don't close because he lowered my eyelid too much.

He tried to blame my eyes not closing on me since I had this problem before. But, he made it 4 times worse! Other doctors said they could easily fix this now it will be much harder because there is no skin left!

Dr. Kang took inaccurate pictures of me while I was on operating table of my eyes not closing all the way. He already shot my eyes and body with drugs, and my eyes were rolled back. He covered my lids with a towel so you cannot see injection marks. He showed me these picture as evidence but my eyelids not closing was not that bad. 

I was able to close my eyes fully while sitting down, now there is a huge gap! Almost 1/3 my eye cannot close!

Shame on Dr . Kang for lying to me and making my eyes more difficult to fix. I had other doctors promise to fix all my problems but I would scar.


Dr. Kang lied after surgery saying he only promised lid lowering and scarless revision for 5 million won which is a lie.

There is no such thing as a scarless eye revision for my eyes. Dr. Kang says I can come for scar revision 1 year later for free just to get rid of me. This is a complete joke and awful what he put me through.

I paid 3 million to get my epicathal fixed by another doctor because it was so bad. I will have to wait longer to see if anyone can fix my eyes not closing. My eyes are so dry and hurt. I don't know if anyone will be able to fix it because I have so little skin.

IOU Botched surgery DR. KANG
Dr. Kang LIES to get your business!

*
Moderator note:

Member has revised her opinion*



Unhappy said:


> I wrote a bad review about IOU Dr. Kang and I would like to erase it.
> 
> He did not do a bad job but I think the communication could have been better.
> 
> It had been two months after surgery so I will wait longer.
> 
> Sorry I wrote such a nasty review.
> 
> Please disregard this negative review


----------



## Unhappy

I wrote a bad review about IOU Dr. Kang and I would like to erase it.

He did not do a bad job but I think the communication could have been better.

It had been two months after surgery so I will wait longer.

Sorry I wrote such a nasty review.

Please disregard above negative review I wrote under UNHAPPY


----------



## Minikiko

Unhappy said:


> I wrote a bad review about IOU Dr. Kang and I would like to erase it.
> 
> 
> 
> He did not do a bad job but I think the communication could have been better.
> 
> 
> 
> It had been two months after surgery so I will wait longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I wrote such a nasty review.
> 
> 
> 
> Please disregard above negative review I wrote under UNHAPPY




What's going on about ur surgery exactly ? I really confuse...


----------



## dream79

*I'm new to this forum, so if I'm not replying to this post properly, I apologize


Wow! Thanks so much for posting this. I really am grateful to people like you who take the time to share your experiences to help others such as myself searching for a revision surgeon. I am currently searching for a eyelid revision surgeon, and it will be my 2nd revision, so 3rd eyelid surgery on my poor eyes.    Reading stuff like this is invaluable to me. Thank you




weick said:


> I'm not sure. At the first consultation and the final consultation before surgery he said he'll make mine higher than 6mm. He suggested it because he said over time the skin will sag and eyelid will get smaller. But after surgery it came out to smaller than 5 mm and it's actually getting even smaller. I asked after the surgery for a week what mm he made my eyelids. He avoided the question many times and finally told me he didn't take / write down the final measurements and he didn't know. I was surprised he would forget to do something in 30 min and I had entrusted my eyes to him.
> 
> My personal experience with Dr Kang is that although he was nice with good manners his work seemed sloppy and careless. I have a hairline split at the end of my eyelid which is very weird looking and line is very thick and visible (I'm 6 months post op).  Also he didn't stitch me up properly which caused a small polyp on my skin. I went back to Korea few months later and he cut it away but I still have a bump where the stitching was sloppy. I don't have keloid skin and don't scar easily and my line from previous surgery was hardly visible but this time the  line is thick and long with split ends.
> 
> As another forumer said he is not well known in Korea. He is overrated on this forum and is using that to overcharge foreign patients. I'm Korean have researched on Korean sites and have friends who have researched a long time for revisional surgery and they've never heard of Dr Kang at IOU.
> 
> He didn't botch thing up for me. Just that nothing came out the way he said it would. Other doctors said they could improve my eyes without fat grafting since it's dangerous. Dr Kang insisted on it and all the fat went away. My eyes are not that even and on one side my skin hangs over my eyelid too much. He said I will probably have to revise that eye but I'm too scared to go back to him.
> 
> For anyone who is thinking of going to IOU I would suggest broadening your research outside of this forum to be safe and set your expectations right.


----------



## Unhappy

..


----------



## Unhappy

Minikiko said:


> What's going on about ur surgery exactly ? I really confuse...


I have to talk with them some more and I will update you.


----------



## Unhappy

Update
After surgery I panicked and went for advice from another doctor. But he was competitive so he told me bad things about my surgery so I would give him business. I got an epi corrected and small revision to my eyeline and he made it worse! I have to wait until it heals.  But I am so mad I listened to second doctor. 1 st surgery was better looking but I have to wait longer now for everything to heal to write an accurate review.


----------



## shinyglittery

Unhappy said:


> Update
> After surgery I panicked and went for advice from another doctor. But he was competitive so he told me bad things about my surgery so I would give him business. I got an epi corrected and small revision to my eyeline and he made it worse! I have to wait until it heals.  But I am so mad I listened to second doctor. 1 st surgery was better looking but I have to wait longer now for everything to heal to write an accurate review.



thank you for explaining that. i'm so sorry.


----------



## meihualin

HI everyone,

Just wondering if anyone knew of a translator for plastic surgery in Seoul (instead of Zoe), as she is unavailable? 

Reallllly desperate! I am going at the end of june, early july   Thanks!!!!


----------



## shinyglittery

meihualin said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew of a translator for plastic surgery in Seoul (instead of Zoe), as she is unavailable?
> 
> Reallllly desperate! I am going at the end of june, early july   Thanks!!!!



&#20160;&#20040;&#65311;n&#30495;&#22320;_wtf_&#20102;? why do you want to hire an agent? read this...


----------



## AutumnSkies

meihualin said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew of a translator for plastic surgery in Seoul (instead of Zoe), as she is unavailable?
> 
> Reallllly desperate! I am going at the end of june, early july   Thanks!!!!


judging from  your username i assume you can speak chinese? With Chinese/English you can visit about 95%+ of all the bigger clinics. I would not recommend going to very small clinics with hardly any reviews.


----------



## shinyglittery

AutumnSkies said:


> judging from  your username i assume you can speak chinese? With Chinese/English you can visit about 95%+ of all the bigger clinics. I would not recommend going to very small clinics with hardly any reviews.



yeah, that's another thing, she won't need a translator anyway bc like all the clinics have people who speak very good/perfect mandarin. and some clinics have people who speak perfect english.


----------



## meihualin

AutumnSkies said:


> judging from  your username i assume you can speak chinese? With Chinese/English you can visit about 95%+ of all the bigger clinics. I would not recommend going to very small clinics with hardly any reviews.





Thankyou, AutumnSkies


----------



## klausmikaelson

hi all.. i've done incisional double eyelid surgery 2 years and is looking to do another revision in kr this year..

i have attached picture of my eyes (link) - my left eye is bigger than my right eye. I like my left eye very much is looking to have surgery to fix my right eye.

i have contacted DAPRS & Teuim and this is their reply:-

1. DA - I should have either incisional or non-incisional ptosis for both eyes.
2. Teuim - Non-incisional double eyelid surgery + ptosis + magic epi (like everyone else) for both eyes

just want to ask - is it really impossible for the doctor to just operate on one eye?

and also please recommend me some clinics who are better in eyes surgery. i saw mixed reviews abt Teuim and do not think that i want to do epi on my eyes as i think i do not need them.

thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## cherryzz

sleephead said:


> hi mingliang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls keep me posted of your consult with dr shin.  the previous doc before dr cho gave me very deep scar, and he changed the shape, I had not idea how that could be done.  one of my eye is slightly bigger than the other - it really didn't bother me but the other doc wanted it perfect so pressed the big eye to start on the same level as the other, and so it ended up looking very slanted.  I wanted dr cho to just give me back a normal looking/ non slanted eyes and fix the deep scar.  I thought the height was actually fine, other than the slanted look, but dr cho said he would lower it to make it look more natural, I should have objected it, but then I really didn't know that I would look so old and tired with low fold.  he overdone it, but he doesn't think he did. I am sorry I don't have the other communications you mentioned.   you can give me your email and we can talk on the side if you like



hi sleephead,
my eyes are slanted too. its not just slanted, my fold is super high. imagine how round my eyes look. =( would you mind sharing your ba pic with me? i would really appreciate it. heres my email cherryzz67@gmail.com thank you =)


----------



## cherryzz

shanghai1930 said:


> Hi Deepeyes, maybe other people got lucky. In my case, even though the epi reversal improved my look, I don't look even close to before. A few issues are: due to Dr. Kwon's epi method, he cut my lower eyelid, thus my eyes are rotated a bit. The tail end of my eyes are now pointing downward, making me look old. The other issue is the way he did my ptosis correction, the medial point was lifted way up, but the tail of my eye was not lifted, and so my eyes look triangular if I open up my eyes really wide. I am still pissed at his aesthetics. How can he consider unnaturally big and triangular eyes that point downward beautiful?
> 
> Anyways back to epi reversal. It is not painful at all. I would say the improvement in look so far is 40 - 50%. I no longer have the nice S curve along my lower eyelid, though this has nothing to do with Dr. Chung, my eyes are not as pretty as before. This is for sure. Dr. Chung's skills, in my point of view, is adequate but not superb. I also noticed that he used quite thick thread for the sutre. Not sure if this is why one eye still has a keloid scar. It is slightly raised and I am not sure if it will go away. It is not too obvious but still bothers me.
> 
> One more thing, when I visited Dr. Duhan's office to have my eyelid lowered, he told me that my epi reversal was not done right. I am not sure what that means. Thought I should point it out for you, just to be on the cautious side with Dr. Chung.
> 
> Certainly, just let me know your email address and I will send you the before and after. To be honest, the improvement in pictures is not very visible, but in person the improvement is a bit more evident.


hi shanghai1930,
Would you mind sharing your ba pic with me? my eyes are also pointing downwards because the crease infront is too high. its just weird =( it would be great if you could help. 
heres my email cherryzz67@gmail.com

=))


----------



## cherryzz

youngjeesu said:


> hi all.. i've done incisional double eyelid surgery 2 years and is looking to do another revision in kr this year..
> 
> i have attached picture of my eyes (link) - my left eye is bigger than my right eye. I like my left eye very much is looking to have surgery to fix my right eye.
> 
> i have contacted DAPRS & Teuim and this is their reply:-
> 
> 1. DA - I should have either incisional or non-incisional ptosis for both eyes.
> 2. Teuim - Non-incisional double eyelid surgery + ptosis + magic epi (like everyone else) for both eyes
> 
> just want to ask - is it really impossible for the doctor to just operate on one eye?
> 
> and also please recommend me some clinics who are better in eyes surgery. i saw mixed reviews abt Teuim and do not think that i want to do epi on my eyes as i think i do not need them.
> 
> thanks in advance for all your help


slight asymmetry is really ok. i bet it not that obvious in person. i hope you really think twice about revision. my first surgery was really good but it was a little bit slanting down at one side. so sort of used it as an excuse to revise it. i wanted a higher fold and i wanted it to be perfectly symmetrical. i ended up regretting it so much that i wish i could just disappear from this world. not trying to put you down but...think about it...is it really that bad? it bothers you that much? i stopped taking photos ever since my revision. whatever is your decision, i wish you the best .=)please make sure you do enough research


----------



## cherryzz

Unhappy said:


> Update
> After surgery I panicked and went for advice from another doctor. But he was competitive so he told me bad things about my surgery so I would give him business. I got an epi corrected and small revision to my eyeline and he made it worse! I have to wait until it heals.  But I am so mad I listened to second doctor. 1 st surgery was better looking but I have to wait longer now for everything to heal to write an accurate review.


thank you for putting the effort to update us. thats really nice of you.


----------



## Unhappy

Who is  Dr. Duhan? Does anyone know his website , email address, phone number?


----------



## klausmikaelson

Unhappy said:


> Who is  Dr. Duhan? Does anyone know his website , email address, phone number?


http://www.duhans.com/v2/index.php?d=1


----------



## vitalic

Has anyone been able to get in touch with Teuim recently? I emailed them on Friday but haven't gotten a response and they're not picking up their phone right now.


----------



## klausmikaelson

vitalic said:


> Has anyone been able to get in touch with Teuim recently? I emailed them on Friday but haven't gotten a response and they're not picking up their phone right now.


its public holiday in korea today and tomorrow. he last replied my email on 2nd May 2014 at 17:56.


----------



## Mingliang

Unhappy said:


> Who is  Dr. Duhan? Does anyone know his website , email address, phone number?



Dr. Duhan garantees too much. His staff is the same way too. Their website has beautiful pics and I question about them having PS. I know somebody who did revision with him. He removed her some eyelashes permanently. She ended up having tears easily, especially with wind and water. Her eyes are always red. She went there to ask for the refund and they  threatened her. He is a big client for Hongfenbaobao, the biggest website in China. They won't allow her to put the negative review in the website. 

He is the most arrogant doctor I have ever met. He almost only says no or yes.


----------



## Mingliang

meihualin said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew of a translator for plastic surgery in Seoul (instead of Zoe), as she is unavailable?
> 
> Reallllly desperate! I am going at the end of june, early july   Thanks!!!!



I will be there around that time too.  

If you speak Chinese and English,  you don't need a translator at all.  You will get 20% off without  a translator or they will charge you  20% more with a translator.


----------



## sleephead

Mingliang said:


> Dr. Duhan garantees too much. His staff is the same way too. Their website has beautiful pics and I question about them having PS. I know somebody who did revision with him. He removed her some eyelashes permanently. She ended up having tears easily, especially with wind and water. Her eyes are always red. She went there to ask for the refund and they  threatened her. He is a big client for Hongfenbaobao, the biggest website in China. They won't allow her to put the negative review in the website.
> 
> He is the most arrogant doctor I have ever met. He almost only says no or yes.


 

hi mingliang.  your friend's eyelash problem is very scary.  i was actually consider going with dr shin at duhan.  i asked the clinic about risk and they said there isn't any.  then i told her about reading this incident and the staff said the girl is fine now as she just lost her circulation temporarily?


----------



## Mingliang

sleephead said:


> hi mingliang.  your friend's eyelash problem is very scary.  i was actually consider going with dr shin at duhan.  i asked the clinic about risk and they said there isn't any.  then i told her about reading this incident and the staff said the girl is fine now as she just lost her circulation temporarily?




it's not temporary. She went to other doctors for second opinion. And besides it's been almost six months. It could've grown now if it's temporary.


----------



## winterluv000

Mingliang said:


> I will be there around that time too.
> 
> If you speak Chinese and English,  you don't need a translator at all.  You will get 20% off without  a translator or they will charge you  20% more with a translator.



Meihualien and mingliang, I m going in mid-jun, shall we join together our consultation ? I can speak both Chinese and English


----------



## Mingliang

Great. Do you use Wechat, whatsup or any other ?


----------



## winterluv000

Wechat johly_1025


----------



## fakecharjam

I did double eyelid and epi surgery more than one year ago and it did not turn out well. My double eyelid ceases are high and deep and my inner corner eyes have the white color scar. Im currently looking for a doctor whom i can do revision with. I am narrowing down to taiwan or singapore (since i stay here). Hope someone can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Unhappy

Unhappy said:


> Update
> After surgery I panicked and went for advice from another doctor. But he was competitive so he told me bad things about my surgery so I would give him business. I got an epi corrected and small revision to my eyeline and he made it worse! I have to wait until it heals.  But I am so mad I listened to second doctor. 1 st surgery was better looking but I have to wait longer now for everything to heal to write an accurate review.


Actually second surgery turned out better than I thought. Not sure if he lied to me. I was told things by lots of different people. I will write a final review later.


----------



## stephanieee

fakecharjam said:


> I did double eyelid and epi surgery more than one year ago and it did not turn out well. My double eyelid ceases are high and deep and my inner corner eyes have the white color scar. Im currently looking for a doctor whom i can do revision with. I am narrowing down to taiwan or singapore (since i stay here). Hope someone can help me out. Thanks.



When are you planning to go korea? my kakao id CLOY90
add me up and we can discuss there


----------



## eagle862

Hi  I am planning on going to Korea to get an epicanthoplasty reversal/revision.  I was thinking of going back to teiumps where I originally go the epicanthoplasty done or Eve clinic with Dr. Chung.  I was planning on going within the next few months if anybody is interested in a travel buddy


----------



## MrsKing

Hi eagle, may I ask why you would like to reverse the epi done by Tieum? Did Dr. Kwon did your eye? The reason I ask is that I am seriously considering him for my eyes.

Update: never mind eagle,  I saw what you posted on a different thread. Thanks.


----------



## babemama

So which doctor u gals prefer for epicanthoplasty reverse?!


----------



## eagle862

So far I've read that Dr. Chung of Eve clinic is good at epicanthoplasty reversal and he has published a paper on his technique.  I emailed him about it and he quoted me 2million won.  I have also been reading about Dr. Ahn who does it and he quoted me 2.5 million won online.  I am still searching around and want to go sometime in July if anybody is interested in a travel buddy 

Its really hard to find a lot of epicanthoplasty reversal pictures online but I really want to get the surgery to reverse the sharp look the epicanthoplasty has given me


----------



## eagle862

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.
> 
> About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.
> 
> Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive.
> 
> The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures.
> 
> I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know?
> 
> Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!
> 
> I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures.
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.


Hi shanghai 1930.  I also went to Teium and got the ptosis, double eyelid, and magic epi combination and am regretting the epi part as I look angry and sharp whenever i smile or in pictures.  I am seeking a reversal with Dr. Chung or is anybody know someone reputable also.  I am wondering how the you're healing so far as the epi reversal is concerned?  I am planning on going back to korea in July and wanted to know what you thought so far.  Do you have pictures you mind sending also?  Its fine if you do not want to share the pics.  my email is sarahe862@gmail.com


----------



## eagle862

Thinkpink17 said:


> As many are talking about Dr. Chung and Dr. Kang, this is what I did. I went to Dr. Chung first for epi reversal then I waited around 1 1/2-2 months for eyelid revision with Dr. Kang. Don't go for eyelid revision first then epi as you will have to wait longer to heal to get epi reversal done. Dr. Chung even states that epi reversal will help lower eyelids. Honestly, I visited Dr. Ahn too and I would not recommend him. He is a grumpy old man who has a cold heart (at least to me). His nurses had to tell him about the difference in my epi during consultation as he wasn't able to see it. It was quite frustrating and he knew he wasn't going to operate on me. I could just tell that he didn't want to and barely diagnosed me. I still ended up leaving paying the $5 consultation fee that he charges everybody.
> 
> Dr. Chung is super super sweet. You can tell he is serious about his work and he told me exactly how many mm I needed reversed just from pictures I sent him. Later when I arrived in Korea the measurements he told me in the picture were exactly what he told me in his office. With Dr. Chung's surgery I do feel a bit of tightness... hope this goes away. I was planning on doing a thorough update once my eyes heal a little more.
> 
> From Dr. Kang's surgery though.. my eyelids feel really deep and I feel neck pains from cranking my neck up to see. Is anyone experiencing the same problems? He won't respond to my e-mails which is so frustrating. I still wear my glasses everywhere though as I don't feel confident enough to reveal my new eyes.
> 
> Also, for those thinking that I work for these Dr.'s.... I don't. Im just a normal girl living in the States that had to go through what many of you are going through. Its tough traveling to Korea, but hey if I can make it ~2 months in Korea with English as my first language and speaking Korean at a 5% rate... you can do it too.


Hi thinkpink,
I am going through the same thing you're going through and would like to get an epi reversal done and considering Dr. Chung and Dr. Ahn.  Can i ask about the results of your epi and if you're satisfied with the result? Thank you so much!


----------



## jayjoy

Mingliang said:


> Dr. Duhan garantees too much. His staff is the same way too. Their website has beautiful pics and I question about them having PS. I know somebody who did revision with him. He removed her some eyelashes permanently. She ended up having tears easily, especially with wind and water. Her eyes are always red. She went there to ask for the refund and they  threatened her. He is a big client for Hongfenbaobao, the biggest website in China. They won't allow her to put the negative review in the website.
> 
> He is the most arrogant doctor I have ever met. He almost only says no or yes.



That's scary! May I know which doctor you can recommend for eyelid surgery? My friend and I are now in Korea and my friend is thinking of doing her eyelids but I told her to go to a specialist to avoid the chance of a revision since the latter can be very difficult to correct should there be complications. She's consulting with Dr. Kwon (Teuims) but plans to visit 2 to 3 more clinics before deciding.


----------



## babemama

Sooooo confused choosing doctor for epic reverse!
I search the info in naver(famous in korea searching tool)
Many Korean go to Dr.shin in shinseung,and I did ask him about my condition,I find that he is so humble and considerate for patient!
Now I'm considering dr.shin,dr ahn n Chung 

My email:uniquejcsy@yahoo.com.hk

Email me to discuss more


----------



## jillyqueen

eagle862 said:


> Hi  I am planning on going to Korea to get an epicanthoplasty reversal/revision.  I was thinking of going back to teiumps where I originally go the epicanthoplasty done or Eve clinic with Dr. Chung.  I was planning on going within the next few months if anybody is interested in a travel buddy


Hi Eagle862, I am doing magic epi with Dr Kwon this coming June. Why did u feel that the epi was not suitable for you? Did it make your eyes too close together? I measured my epicanthal distance and it was 34mm, the ideal distance.. so i'm a little concerned about the magic epi..


----------



## kidojly

Hi, it seems so difficult to find a good surgeon to fix my eyelids (ptosis). There are so many mishaps. I think i have give up HOPE !


----------



## kidojly

fakecharjam said:


> I did double eyelid and epi surgery more than one year ago and it did not turn out well. My double eyelid ceases are high and deep and my inner corner eyes have the white color scar. Im currently looking for a doctor whom i can do revision with. I am narrowing down to taiwan or singapore (since i stay here). Hope someone can help me out. Thanks.


Hi there, I have been reading the forums lately and found many people that had their eyelids surgeries have to go back second time for reversal.  So that means we can not have them perfect the first time.  
That means those surgeons are inexperience and incapable to make the surgeries successful the first time.  Why do we bother to go in the first place?


----------



## judylui21

lalaland115 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had my eyelid surgery 7 months ago. My eyelids came out deep, high, and sausagy. I am Korean living in US and I came to Seoul about two weeks ago to get my eyelids fixed. So far, I visited about 10 clinics that specialize in eyelid revisions. I speak Korean fluently so I was able to get some information from local Koreans/Korean forums. Unfortunately, Dr. Kang is not really well known here in Seoul, and there were some bad reviews of him in Korean forums (Naver). I had a consultation with him, and I thought he was just okay. I wasn't that impressed with him and I thought he was definitely overrated in this forum.
> 
> Also, a local Korean gave me a blacklist of clinics you should avoid in Seoul. It's in Korean, but if you want to take a look at the blacklist, you can email me at lalaland11589@gmail.com and I can send you a copy. From looking at the blacklist, some big clinics you should avoid are BK, Grand, EyeMagic (lee heeeemoon), face line, wonjin, chloe, and nobleless.
> 
> Here are some doctors that I would suggest. These doctors are much older, with almost 30 years  (or more) of experience. They also specialize in eyelid revisions.
> 
> Dr. Lee
> www.jueunps.com
> 
> Dr. Ha
> www.hadoctor.co.kr
> 
> I forgot this doctor's name.. but the oldest doctor at Secret
> www.secrettps.com
> 
> I would suggest Dr. Shin too, but I thought he was a little too cocky. However, I was pretty impressed with him as well.
> Dr. Shin
> www.duhanps.com
> 
> I will keep updating on this forum throughout my stay here. I'm seeing two more doctors, and I hope to make a decision by the middle of January.


I tried emailing you but the email address is not working?


----------



## dmhdd

Do u mind sending the pics to me too im deciding if i should get revision wid dr kwon. Email: iloveplaystationforever@hotmail.com


----------



## popcorndreams

shanghai1930 said:


> I have been a silent reader on this forum. Here is a summary of my experience. I apologize if the post is too long.
> 
> About a year ago, I went to Teuim and got my eyes operated by Dr. Kwon, based off the unanimously great reviews on this forum, as well as the after pictures on his site. Like everybody, he recommended the same procedures to me: ptosis + double eyelid + magic epi. I have natural double eyelids already. The reason I wanted a surgery is to get rid of the dark circles underneath my eyes, and I think I have mild ptosis on my right eye, which made me look sleepy, and I wanted to fix that.
> 
> Long story short. Right after the surgery, I could tell that my eyes were a bit too close to each other, even though Dr. Kwon only did a 1mm EPI on me. It made me look old and weird. The weirdness is enlarged in pictures. Due to the magic EPI, the cutting of the lower eyelid, I lost the graceful Asian 'S' curve. My eyes have become two very round ovals. I often look surprised, or like a teenager in the pictures. I am a consultant by trade, before the surgery my eye shape is almond-like and gentle, which suits me. Now with eyes that are very round and shapeless, they just do not mesh well with the rest of my features nor my personality. Worst yet, he probably cut the lower eyelid a bit too much on my left eye, and in pictures, my eyes look crossed as too much white is showing. The lower eyelid pulling outward is definitely a sure outcome of magic EPI, and in my opinion, it is not very attractive.
> 
> The only thing that is positive about this surgery is that I look less sleepy now due to the ptosis correction. However I think there is a mild over correction on this as 92% of my iris is showing now, giving me the sometimes surprised look in pictures.
> 
> I also did overall face fat graft, as well as fat graft underneath my eyes to get rid of the dark circles. I am not too satisfied with this procedure either. I no longer have dark circles, but due to the over fill, I now have mild-case eye bags, and the muscles around my jowls are sagging. I am not sure if it is due to fat graft overfill, or it is just a natural outcome after fat has been absorbed? Does anyone know?
> 
> Three weeks ago, I flew to Seoul and consulted with the doctor whom a lot of people on this forum went to to lower their eyelids. For a moment I can not recall his name. Anyways, I hugely respect this doctor. He told me that he could lower the eyelid but the improvement is likely to be 60-70% as I don't have a bad case, and toward the end, he told me not to get the surgery. How many doctors will willingly walk away from money, but he did, and that's quite something!
> 
> I then went to Eve Clinic and asked Dr. Chung to do EPI reversal on me. I am only 10 days post-op and can not comment much on this procedure yet. I could tell that my impression has improved. I look a bit more like my old self. He did a 0.9 and 0.7mm reversal on me for the left and the right eye. When I asked Dr Chung if I will get my S curve back, he said that it would improve. I am not sure, at this point, I still have not seen my S curve, though like I said, I no longer look old, weird and angry in the pictures.
> 
> At this point, I will monitor my eyes and their improvements before I decide on whether to lower my double eyelid to my original size so that they are more tapered. I do regret my magic EPI.



Hi I'm planning on doing my revisional with Dr Kwon at Teuim. Do you have any photos from when you did the surgery? Also, what is the S curve on the eyes supposed to look like?


----------



## Deepeyes

It has been exactly a year since I had my double eyelid revision surgery with DR Kang from IOU to correct my depth.For the past 1 year, I have been very confused with the depth of my eyes because they look different in photos especially under different lighting and even the type of camera you used. Sometimes they look very natural and sometimes they look very deep. I am especially afraid to look at mirrors/have pictures taken under strong light/sunlight where they appeared the deepest. 
I know deep inside my heart, the only way to confirm is to go back to Dr Kangs office to have my pictures taken to see the comparison of the before and after. The same place, under the same lighting and camera will tell me the truth. Prior to this trip, I tried to email Dr Kang a few months back and I was shocked to see my mail was bounced back. I tried using another email to reach him and this time it went through. He said he will be free to meet me on that day. Then 2 weeks before my trip, I emailed him again to confirm my visit. I realized he blocked my other email again. Well I am truly offended by this. 
I dont have a choice so I reached him using another email that doesnt show my real name. Finally he confirmed it will be ok. I was thinking maybe I have been an irritating patients. Something I wont disagree.  About 7 months after my surgery, I probably emailed him about 6 times and he was really put off During this period, he told me that I will see my final result after 1 year and I promised him to wait. 
At his clinic, I asked Dr Kang why the depth is still so deep especially my left eye. It looks exactly like before surgery but worst with scar and slight weird folding. He said every patients body reacts to tissues differently and I need another 6 months to 1 year for my left eye for the depth to improve and to look like my right eye. I cannot believe he asked me to wait again! 
 There is also a tiny slight line protruding out from my double eyelid line at the inner front corner of my left eye. Dr Kang insisted that it is scar but I told him it is due to bad stitching which I saw from photo of the suture a few days after surgery.  He insisted it is scar and it will go away. When my left eye is closed, there is an indented olds scars from the line he removed. I asked if thats permanent scars and again he said no. Well, the whole review session was very different from my 1st consultation where I was promised there wont be any scar from his revision. (I visited a number of doctors and some said it is permanent scars and it cannot be removed even with scar revision surgery). 
Throughout our conversation, he seems a little nervous. Then he told me I am a very worrisome patient and I wrote some bad reviews about him in forum and many people were scared after my postings. I was slightly taken aback when he said this. I said no and that its not me who posted any bad reviews on him. I think I did write something about me not sure about the improvement on my depth but I definitely did not post anything bad about him. Again I am pretty offended by this statement. He said he read it in forum. 

He didnt offer to take my after picture. But I requested for it. After the photo is taken, I asked if I could see them. He hesitated and said why is it necessary to see the photo when I could clearly see myself from mirror. I said I am curious. After I saw my photo, I nearly fainted and I could feel my heart thumping so fast that I thought its going to leap out any moment The photo has confirmed there is no difference between the before and after photos that were taken at his office.  I told him there is no difference and he quickly added that but I remove your deep lines and scars. I could no longer breathe so I said thanks and left his office abruptly. . I had a mild panic attack at his office and I continue to break out in cold sweat outside his office. I get this whenever I am overly upset and worried. 
Yes I do have a slight wrinkle scar condition on my left eye which he removed with fat grafting. But Dr Kwon from Teium didnt even leave behind any scar on me when my eyes are closed and his stitching is so much better. I dont know what deep line is he talking about? Dr Kangs stitching is really terrible and looks like the work of an amateur. It is pretty bumpy and looks like centipede at the both corners of my eyes. I was watching Greys Anatomy the other day and Mark Slone said the basic skill of any plastic surgeon is the ability to stitch well and not leaving any scar marks on patients. I think Dr Kang doesnt deliver in this aspect. 
I regretted doing the surgery with him because there is no improvement. How can I not be worried for the last one year? All the anxiety, worries, constant selfies, money and time invested in this surgery and all for nothing? My double eyelids turn even darker than before and my left scar is worst than before.  I don't think I can even do another revision surgery until about 1-2 years later. 
Please do not get me wrong.  I dont look very ugly or very bad now.  He didnt give me a botch job either.  But now I am starting to believe all the great reviews I saw in the forum might be advertisements/marketing.  I didnt even source for 2nd opinion and I trusted the reviews on forum hence I flew all the way from my home country to Seoul and had the surgery with him half an hour after my consultation. Big mistake. I shouldnt have believed it will be a scar less surgery either, afterall its a revision and it comes with risk. 
I agree that Dr Kang is a very nice, kind and patient surgeon as written in forum. I guess we are all look for surgeons who are nice and makes us feel comfortable enough to entrust our eyes to them. I realize now all those good doctors are usually very busy and who won't hesitate to turn you down.  But I am not looking for a life partner but a doctor who will deliver. Did I mention that he said my depth was corrected 80% after the surgery last year? Yet he cut exactly the same depth for my new incision. This proves that he doesnt know whats he doing?
I wanted to undo my ptosis correction as I prefer my smaller eyes before. He said to me if I were his sister or cousin, he wouldnt recommend that because from an aesthetic point of view, it wouldnt look great. I got the same remarks from Dr Kwon from Teium, Dr Shin from Shinseung and Dr Shin from Duhans. For this aspect, hes not that bad. 
Also after my revision surgery with Dr Kang, I do not know what happened. My eyes look longer than before, visually. I know he didnt cut my epic and he probably didnt expect this to happen. People who saw my before and after photo all confirmed my eyes look so much longer.  (I had epic surgery by Dr Kwon from Teium but it looks rounder and more subtle before revision). One of the doctors keep looking at my photos and told me my eyes are longer after my revision and he said it is weird and this is something that cannot be explained. Dr Kang said nothing is changed but he is nice to show me a patients photo and tried to convince me not to do epic reversal because my eyes will look smaller. For this, I think he is still a kind doctor! 
Perhaps those patients who posted great reviews are those who had very serious cases.  Very high and sausagy eyelids hence when their lines are lowered even though they ended up with scars, they are happy with the results. Dr Kang from IOU is definitely over-rated in this forum and if you do not have very serious case but just mild correction, I do not recommend Dr Kang at all because of the knife marks and stitching problem. I met another patient who had surgery with Dr Kang a few months back. She asked for very natural eyelids but her result is definitely deeper than what she asked and also ended up with indented scars that wont heal like mine. She also posted her unhappy review previously. I know of another patient who had 4th surgery with Dr Kang and is super happy that her lids are finally lowered even though she also have obvious scars. I guess it really depends on your expectations. I am disappointed with the results and in myself for entrusting my eyes to simply words written in forums without much research. Apparently, some of the doctors said Dr Kang performs more on foreigners and local doesnt really go to him. I wish I had done more research.  The few doctors whom I consulted were curious why I had revision surgery. When I told them it's to reduce depth. Their faces either registered a shocked or trying hard not to laugh because they feel there is NO DIFFERENCE!
My word for advice is do not see blindly, do your research and consult more doctors to get a more objective opinion.


----------



## Jin77

Just my opinion but I think the skill of the doctor is important but sometimes you can just get plain unlucky. Please don't presume that the reviews are fake just because yours did not turn out well by the doctor. It is kind of insulting for the people who took the time to write about their experiences. Hope your eyes heal the way you want them to.


----------



## Deepeyes

Hi Jin77, 


My apologies if you feel insulted by my message. 
At the end of my post, I did mention it's about expectation and that maybe those who posted great reviews are those who had serious cases. 


Good to know yours is nicely done. Am sure every doctor has good and bad reviews and maybe like what you said, it's all about luck! 


Thanks, I hope I heal well too.


----------



## weick

I am also post 1 year from revisional surgery from Dr Kang. I am not happy with my results. I have deep scars due to bad stitching in one eye (other is not too bad) which adds to the look of my eyes being uneven. (I think it's very important to see photos of  both eyes before and after instead of one because the results can be so uneven. So be careful of one eye before and afters on dr Kang's website)

On one eye the skin hangs over the crease and the lines are deep. Also it's as if he sewed the lid on a bias and I have small creases along the incision due to the mismatch of the skin. This eye was sewn very badly. Before the surgery this eye was the less problematic eye. 

Like Deepeyeys my eyes look elongated. And the inner corner has a another line or crease on one of my eyes. It's lengthened so much that people think I got an epi. 

Dr Kang did not deliver what he said he could do.
Also please be mindful that he is charging an exorbitant price for foreigners. He is overcharging for what he delivers. Please do a thorough research and don't just decide on dr Kang because he's nice. 

He was nice and I felt comfortable with him but during the post ops he always blamed it on the scars and never acknowledged that there were mistakes on my eyes that are very visible.


----------



## lavenderspice

I have a friend who had surgery with Dr. Kang and she is disappointed with her results. Her eyes are asymmetrical and have deep ugly scars as well (to think her case was not that complicated). She is a silent reader of tPF and went to him based on the glowing reviews mentioned here. Had she read posts like that of Deepeyes and weick before she went to Korea, she would have at least consulted with other doctors. Her mistake was not going to other doctors for a 2nd or even 3rd opinion.


----------



## shiyin1012

Do anybody know any doctor revision outer Conner? Since I open outer Conner my eyes start very dry, and uncomfortable, please advise!


----------



## Deepeyes

shiyin1012 said:


> Do anybody know any doctor revision outer Conner? Since I open outer Conner my eyes start very dry, and uncomfortable, please advise!





You can check out this clinic. His blog has cases of outer corner correction. He used to be very famous in 2010/2011. But people said he uses photo shop.  I didn't visit him during my trip though.


http://www.sswan.co.kr/


----------



## Deepeyes

Earlier, I mentioned my eyes look longer visually after my revision eyelid surgery. 
The main purpose of my trip in early July is to perform EPIC reversal (Ateium reconstruction) surgery. 
I had consultations with the following surgeons:-
*ASY Clinic - Dr Ahn*
Website: www.pscliahn.com                                                                                                                                  Email: pscliahn@hotmail.com                                                                                                                                        Price: 2.5 million
Dr Ahn is probably in his 50s and he speaks good English. He is a famous and reputable surgeon in Seoul specializing in Scars treatments. He has an interest in EPIC reversal and he has 4 methods with regards to this surgery. He did over 600+ cases and he is very selective with his patients and will not hesitate to reject you if he considers you being too young, impulsive or having BDD etc. This is why some people complain that he is a grumpy old man and some might even take offence by what he said.  Dr Ahns clinic is crowded with patients mostly Koreans. My consultation with him took about 30 mins and he usually likes to start off asking for your name. Then he will ask you to write down your name in Chinese character. He understand Chinese character being known as Han Zi in Seoul. Sometimes he might go off topic talking about other things not relevant to the surgery. 
I didnt have any unpleasant experience with him. In fact, I am very comfortable with him and he didnt lecture me like he had done to other people. He studied and measured the distance between my eyes and told me the distance between my eyes is about 32mm. Judging from my old photos, he said I used to be 34/35mm. He also said I do not have Mongolian folds and he doesnt understand why my primary surgeon cut my epic corners. He recommended 1mm reversal for both eyes. But he said I dont look ugly now but I have more westernized eyes and in fact I look better than before. I told him I want to look like Chinese and my parents/siblings again. He said most of the complaints from patients after surgery is that too much whites are still shown even though he corrected 1mm. Then another popular complaints is that the distance between the eyes become too wide. I think hes trying to set my expectations by telling me all the bad things. Then near the end of the session, a nurse came in and Dr Ahn just took off and said the nurse will attend to me. He said he did epic reversal for this nurse 10 years ago. Her epic reversal looks good with min scar. 
The nurse brought me to another room and I was feeling a bit jittery because this is the part she will tell me whether Dr Ahn will accept me as a patient. She told me the surgery will not make me prettier but just younger and softer than before and I should re-consider the surgery. She then showed me some photos and I think the photos look good and very subtle.
The price is 2.5million and is not negotiable.I told her I will have to consider and she said I can call her before 5.30pm within the same day to book the surgery for the next day at 2.30pm. 


*Eve Clinic  Dr Chung*
Website: http://www.eveplastic.co.kr/english/clinic_01.htm                                                                                                                                                                        Email: ack614@yahoo.co.kr                                                                                                                                                                                     Price: 2 million 
Dr Chung is very popular among foreigners and is most often brought up in this forum. He is being written as kind and patience. I learnt my lesson and just want to do more research and careful this time. I believe many people do not have much options hence they went for surgery with him based on what they heard from forum. It is very difficult to find people who had epic reversals but I happened to find 3 patients. Out of the 3, 1 is good and the other two didnt have good results. Considered the difficulty in locating epic reversal people and the probability, I knew he wont be my 1st choice but I would like to talk to him personally to make a decision.  
Anyway, when I turned up at his clinic, its empty. I wasnt surprised because I already heard from the people who went for consultations and surgeries that his clinic was empty when they were there. 
Dr Chung said he could correct 1mm on both eyes and he showed me a video of the method he used in this process. I think the advantage of having surgery with Dr Chung is that his method doesnt create much scars. 
The consultant speaks Chinese and she is quite aggressive. I told her I need to consider as I have to visit another doctor regarding my double eyelids depth. She wont let me leave until I book an appointment for surgery. She said people usually reverse epic first and revise eyelids 3 months later. I insisted I need to consider and she said Dr Chung is famous and theres no reason to consider further. _ Overall, _I am not very comfortable with this kind of sales pushing behaviour. 


*Shinseung Clinic  Dr Shin *
Website: http://shinseung.com/2008/index.asp?                                                                                                                                                                        Email: drseven77@gmail.com                                                                                                                                                                                 Price: 2.8 million 
Shinseung does a lot of local patients and it is famous because he did epic reversal surgery for a Korean actress (Amy) few years ago. 
I arrived earlier at 2.30pm but his clinic is crowded and so I will have to wait until 4.30pm which was my original appointment. I came back later at 4pm and waited until 5pm. I was getting panicky as I had to confirm my appointment with Dr Ahn. 
Dr Shin spent a lot of time answering my questions but he told me they are not important because at the end of the day, the shape is most important. I asked him how many mm should I correct. He said he doesnt want to talk about mm. He asked me to hold a mirror and asked me how comfortable I am with the 3 recommended shapes and the amount to be corrected. He has a more aesthetic views and will recommend the amount to be corrected in harmony with your features. 
Eventually, I decided to go with Dr Shin as I am very comfortable with him and hes more of a specialist in this area. 
I am now 2 weeks post operation and I am pretty happy with the results. I look more like before when I have my pictures taken. It will take about 8 weeks to completely de-swell and final results is 6 months. The scars arent as bad as expected but it depends on individuals.  It also improves my staring look in photos. 
However do note that with epic reversals surgery, you will never look exactly like before but just very similar. I experience slight tightness and pain 4 hours after surgery and started to eat painkillers for about few days. It went away about 2.5 days later. You will also look over-corrected and it will improves as times goes by. 
If you are considering epic reversal surgery, do consult all clinics and decide on the doctor whom are you most comfortable with.


----------



## weick

I had my surgery with dr Kang at IOU in July 2013. It was for ptosis correction, correction for my uneven eyes, and fat graft for sunken eyes. 

I've waited for my results for a year because every time I saw dr Kang he extended the time for final results. It's now a full year and I think its safe to say this is my final results. 

As of now I still have ptosis and my fat  from the fat grafting is pretty much all gone. The eyes are still uneven which I think I can live with since no one is perfectly even. What I'm struggling with is the shape of my eyes. I had wanted an in-out line as in my original surgery some time ago but I am left with an inner lid where my eyelid slides into the fold. My eyes look more "hooded" and tired which makes me look old. My inner corners are not done well either. 

When I look to the side my lids on the corner look very unnatural and bunch up. Also since my ptosis isn't fixed I find myself using my eyebrows to lift my kids and make my eyes bigger my top lids (hoods) cannot lift up as if it's anchored down and my lids are glued. 
At one of the follow ups dr Kang told me not to raise my eyebrows and not to use those muscles.  I'm now realizing that his style of eyes doesn't allow for that movement. 

I am also struggling to get over the deep lines and scarring. Everytime I look at my eyes I am shocked by how terrible his stitching skills are. In this age where no scar is the norm (even for incisional) I have stitch marks and scars. It shows up in pictures so in real life it's much worse. 

Dr Kang did not fix or improve anything. I'm not even sure if he undid my previous double lid since  my lids are still folding exactly at that spot. I have the exact same line as before but only deeper and scarred. 

Because he can do only one style of lids I strongly caution those who are not looking for the inner hooded lid to do their research. Even if he promises he can do different styles (like with me) be careful.


----------



## weick

I would also add that I am Korean and fluent in Korean and spoke to Dr Kang in Korean. 

During the consultation he was very nice and said he can fix ptosis, unevenness, give a certain height, fat graft but I don't think he listened to any of it and just did what he felt like. 

All along I felt like Dr Kang wasn't honest with me. Initially they told me they had a separate anesthesiologist and told me there wasn't one just as I was climbing onto the table. After the surgery when I asked for the height of my lids he avoided the question for a week before admitting he didn't measure. 

I am skeptical whether dr Kang listens to his patients. He seems nice but at the end of the day he does what he wants and his style of inner lid look. 

Sorry for venting but I really regret my surgery with Dr Kang. Hope this gives more feedback to others considering him as their surgeon.


----------



## Deepeyes

weick said:


> I would also add that I am Korean and fluent in Korean and spoke to Dr Kang in Korean.
> 
> During the consultation he was very nice and said he can fix ptosis, unevenness, give a certain height, fat graft but I don't think he listened to any of it and just did what he felt like.
> 
> All along I felt like Dr Kang wasn't honest with me. Initially they told me they had a separate anesthesiologist and told me there wasn't one just as I was climbing onto the table. After the surgery when I asked for the height of my lids he avoided the question for a week before admitting he didn't measure.
> 
> I am skeptical whether dr Kang listens to his patients. He seems nice but at the end of the day he does what he wants and his style of inner lid look.
> 
> Sorry for venting but I really regret my surgery with Dr Kang. Hope this gives more feedback to others considering him as their surgeon.



His English is not fantastic and if he cannot even listen properly in Koreans, how to communicate to him!!!

The scars on my eyelid is very unsightly. It is the previous incision line that is still folding hence i have two incision lines. I can no longer go facial, plant eye lashes or even close my eyes when i am outside. People can see my deep scars immediately.

i cannot even do revision now as recommended by all doctors. 

Dr Kang's method definitely creates more scars than he promises but after surgery he will just tell you "scar tissues.. scar tissues". He should have said this before surgery and not making empty promises.

For my epic reversal's surgery, dr ahn and dr shin both said that it will create scars. How serious depends on individuals.


----------



## jayjoy

Deepeyes the doctors you consulted, were they the same doctors who told you not to have any more revisions? I hope you find a solution that will somehow ease the scarring. Have you looked into steroid injections?


----------



## jillyqueen

weick said:


> I would also add that I am Korean and fluent in Korean and spoke to Dr Kang in Korean.
> 
> During the consultation he was very nice and said he can fix ptosis, unevenness, give a certain height, fat graft but I don't think he listened to any of it and just did what he felt like.
> 
> All along I felt like Dr Kang wasn't honest with me. Initially they told me they had a separate anesthesiologist and told me there wasn't one just as I was climbing onto the table. After the surgery when I asked for the height of my lids he avoided the question for a week before admitting he didn't measure.
> 
> I am skeptical whether dr Kang listens to his patients. He seems nice but at the end of the day he does what he wants and his style of inner lid look.
> 
> Sorry for venting but I really regret my surgery with Dr Kang. Hope this gives more feedback to others considering him as their surgeon.




Unlike u, I wanted in folder lids at first (it was even written and ticked on my form). But I woke up to find in out folder ones instead. Having difficulty adjusting to my new look now.
I think in korea there are 2 types of doctors: unskilled doctors that do exactly what u want but do a **** job. Or skilled doctors that do a good job, but do what they want instead


----------



## Deepeyes

jayjoy said:


> Deepeyes the doctors you consulted, were they the same doctors who told you not to have any more revisions? I hope you find a solution that will somehow ease the scarring. Have you looked into steroid injections?



YES. Thanks a lot but i don know where to find in singapore


----------



## Deepeyes

jillyqueen said:


> Unlike u, I wanted in folder lids at first (it was even written and ticked on my form). But I woke up to find in out folder ones instead. Having difficulty adjusting to my new look now.
> I think in korea there are 2 types of doctors: unskilled doctors that do exactly what u want but do a **** job. Or skilled doctors that do a good job, but do what they want instead



what u said is so true!! I think you are right.


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi has anyone done a partial incision (eyelid surgery) before? From what I read online, partial incision involves using stab incisions, instead of a full incision line. 

I had a partial incision with dr Kwon (Teuim) Today is day 49 and when I close my eyes, it looks like this.

It seems like a full to me. Doesn't look like a stab incision at all.

Does the  partial incision method vary amongst doctors? Can anyone confirm this? Thanks.

Pictures show right after the surgery and day 49.


----------



## sWalloW86

jillyqueen said:


> Unlike u, I wanted in folder lids at first (it was even written and ticked on my form). But I woke up to find in out folder ones instead. Having difficulty adjusting to my new look now.
> I think in korea there are 2 types of doctors: unskilled doctors that do exactly what u want but do a **** job. Or skilled doctors that do a good job, but do what they want instead



I opted for tapered to parallel as well. You just had your surgery so it does take time for swelling to go down before it will become tapered.

Its been about 1yr 8mths since my surgery with Dr Kwon, its definately tapered to parallel now as per what I wanted. 

It will slowly deswell and heal over time and it is so subtle that you won't realise it.

I only realised it when I compare my current photos to my 1mth after op photos. That time it was parallel and now its tapered and too be a little honest, I actually like the swollen parallel lids more even though its way more natural now.


----------



## jillyqueen

Yup you're right I can see the crease at my tip diminishing now. Dr kwon told me it's in outfolder. 

Brow swallow u did the full incision right? Other than the length of the incision line (I know mine is shorter) was my day 49 pic similar to yours?


From the pic it looks like he used his knife and cut straight across my eyelid. Rather than using a stab incision.

(If not then his stitching skills are damn good) 
Am curious.


----------



## michimi23

In my opinion it looks like he did the full incisional method. I got my double eyelids done again (1st time was 12 Years ago) 6 months ago and it looked like yours. Both times I got the incisional method.


----------



## Alicia4

Hi all,
I lost my previous log-in, don't even remember my username.
I am considering a third revision on my right eye.
A bit about me.
I did my first eyelid surgery with Dr. Park from Oz clinic. Magic Epi and double eyelid. Botched- magic epi scars and made me look 10 years older and non-Chinese (people say I looked Phillipino or Thai, but definitely not the beautiful ones!), eyelids are sausages, created ptosis in one eye.
I reversed epi with Dr. Ahn. He was my lifesaver. I was so unhappy with the epi and suicidal over it. He gave me my life back. I went out, received more compliments about my looks than even pre-any surgery but that is with make-up to hide the sausage lids- without make-up the sausage lids were so heavy, especially on the left. The left was slightly overcorrected by it was my fault- I recorrected it with him again a year later, no charge. Looked great, no scarring. The only scarring was the leftover from Dr. Park which Dr. Ahn admitted he couldn't do anything to hide it more.
I did eyelid lowering with Dr.  Kang from IOU. I know surgeons have their good and bad reviews... I actually am very satisfied with mine- my left eye no more sausage lids, ptosis corrected very well. The right-- well, he didn't want me to correct it but I was so upset I wanted it lowered.. now it's maybe like my original eyelids- inner lids. When I lift my brows, my eyelids goes up with it, not taped down or unnatural or anything... scarring is very minimal too.. i don't actually notice them at all. I am sorry about people with bad experiences- I don't know what happened but I always think with these surgeries even in the best hands (not saying Dr. Kang is the best but he did a good job on mine so I can't complain- and I wanted to lower the right, so it's not technically his fault) you can get complications. And I used to love the inner eyelid on the right a lot... don't know why lately I kinda want it a little higher. I go through phases like this, maybe a third revision isn't a great idea.
Anyway my left epi not fully corrected so I went to Teiumps to do a little touch up. Now much more symmetrical with my right.. my left was always smaller than my right anyway.. in photos my face will never look symmetrical because the bone structures of the left face always look more dip in? I think it's because I have a slanted head shape from my parents not turning my head constantly when I was a baby or something.
Overall I am done with the epi business. I am looking to just lift my right eyelid up maybe one mm lid show. Does anyone know of any surgeons in Singapore who could do that? I heard good stuff about Andrew Tay but for first surgery mainly... I think the less than ideal communication between me and korean surgeons is a huge risk to take for the third surgery.

And to those with bad experiences with Dr. Kang, have your eyelids been fixed by anyone else? I hope they get better and that you'll find some satisfaction and peace finally.


----------



## Lovelydazzles

Hi all, I intend to do revision eyelid surgery as soon as possible, probably early Oct. The problem I'm facing is unnatural arch and multiple folds on my right eye. That eye also has difficulty looking up because of skin tightness. I'll feel the strain on my right brow muscle. 

Anyone keen to visit Korea together in early Oct? I'm still researching and so far has shortlisted JW. I will want to visit at least 3 clinics and am continuing my research. Let me know if you are keen to go together. I'm from Singapore.


----------



## Deepeyes

Alicia4 said:


> Hi all,
> I lost my previous log-in, don't even remember my username.
> I am considering a third revision on my right eye.
> A bit about me.
> I did my first eyelid surgery with Dr. Park from Oz clinic. Magic Epi and double eyelid. Botched- magic epi scars and made me look 10 years older and non-Chinese (people say I looked Phillipino or Thai, but definitely not the beautiful ones!), eyelids are sausages, created ptosis in one eye.
> I reversed epi with Dr. Ahn. He was my lifesaver. I was so unhappy with the epi and suicidal over it. He gave me my life back. I went out, received more compliments about my looks than even pre-any surgery but that is with make-up to hide the sausage lids- without make-up the sausage lids were so heavy, especially on the left. The left was slightly overcorrected by it was my fault- I recorrected it with him again a year later, no charge. Looked great, no scarring. The only scarring was the leftover from Dr. Park which Dr. Ahn admitted he couldn't do anything to hide it more.
> I did eyelid lowering with Dr.  Kang from IOU. I know surgeons have their good and bad reviews... I actually am very satisfied with mine- my left eye no more sausage lids, ptosis corrected very well. The right-- well, he didn't want me to correct it but I was so upset I wanted it lowered.. now it's maybe like my original eyelids- inner lids. When I lift my brows, my eyelids goes up with it, not taped down or unnatural or anything... scarring is very minimal too.. i don't actually notice them at all. I am sorry about people with bad experiences- I don't know what happened but I always think with these surgeries even in the best hands (not saying Dr. Kang is the best but he did a good job on mine so I can't complain- and I wanted to lower the right, so it's not technically his fault) you can get complications. And I used to love the inner eyelid on the right a lot... don't know why lately I kinda want it a little higher. I go through phases like this, maybe a third revision isn't a great idea.
> Anyway my left epi not fully corrected so I went to Teiumps to do a little touch up. Now much more symmetrical with my right.. my left was always smaller than my right anyway.. in photos my face will never look symmetrical because the bone structures of the left face always look more dip in? I think it's because I have a slanted head shape from my parents not turning my head constantly when I was a baby or something.
> Overall I am done with the epi business. I am looking to just lift my right eyelid up maybe one mm lid show. Does anyone know of any surgeons in Singapore who could do that? I heard good stuff about Andrew Tay but for first surgery mainly... I think the less than ideal communication between me and korean surgeons is a huge risk to take for the third surgery.
> 
> And to those with bad experiences with Dr. Kang, have your eyelids been fixed by anyone else? I hope they get better and that you'll find some satisfaction and peace finally.



hi hi,

Reading your story, I think i remember you. If i am not wrong, your nick starts with A in soompi and J  in this thread in earlier post. I do not think any doctor in Singapore is good at revision. Sometimes i wonder what's going to happen to our eyes when we grow older considered the number of surgeries to our eyes..  

I am so scared to do revisions. 

Good luck to your planned surgery although i think it is better to leave it alone. You are very right. Communication is the biggest problem to do surgery in seoul. Even if the existing problem is solved, it always create unexpected issue later on.


----------



## wjiajia

Does anybody know more about crease lowering procedure?

I did incisional double eyelids, one eye crease is higher than the other and I'm looking for lowering one eye crease.

How do they do this? They cut again and the healing starts all over again? And won't there be two scars then one high and one low? Or how does it work


----------



## JillyJill

wjiajia said:


> Does anybody know more about crease lowering procedure?
> 
> I did incisional double eyelids, one eye crease is higher than the other and I'm looking for lowering one eye crease.
> 
> How do they do this? They cut again and the healing starts all over again? And won't there be two scars then one high and one low? Or how does it work




Hi wjiajia
I'll also be doing revisional surgery to lower my eyelid creases. 
From what I understand, the new incision will be made to create the new lowered crease. Which means the skin between the old and new crease will be excised. 

Which ps you plan to go to?


----------



## choco_pie

Hi Deepeyes, thanks for sharing your experience! How are you epic now? Would you mind sharing your B/A photos with me? My email is: chocopiepie1@gmail.com I had my epic reversal with Dr. cho (bio) last year and it didn't work out well, it's now gone back to before. I'm seeking a skill doc to reverse my epic again early next year, this will be my last chance . Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## choco_pie

Deepeyes said:


> Earlier, I mentioned my eyes look longer visually after my revision eyelid surgery.
> The main purpose of my trip in early July is to perform EPIC reversal (Ateium reconstruction) surgery.
> I had consultations with the following surgeons:-......




Hi Deepeyes, thanks for sharing your experience! How are you epic now? Would you mind sharing your B/A photos with me? My email is: chocopiepie1@gmail.com I had my epic reversal with Dr. cho (bio) last year and it didn't work out well, it's now gone back to before. I'm seeking a skill doc to reverse my epic again early next year, this will be my last chance. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## missjingjing

Jennlynn said:


> Read a few more posts.
> In my opinion, most clinics mentioned here are quite famous in Korea. But famous clinics do not always guarantee results. But that's probably better than clinics that are not known at all? In my consultations, some popular clinics mentioned here are unheard of in Korea, especially Ozclinic.
> With the surgeons I picked, especially Dr. Ahn, when I mention him to other surgeons they recognise HIS NAME. His clinic is ALWAYS busy. IOU is always BUSY too.. with lots of Koreans..I actually hardly saw any international clients in Dr. Ahn's clinic.
> Don't trust what the internet say completely. I also avoid clinics which websites had caucasians or weird looking "Korean turned Caucasians" as their models. It clearly shows you what they think about oriental beauty or preserving the orientalness of your face which is very important. If not, like me, you'll suffer such a huge identity crisis.
> 
> With epi, I think if you really need it, like if your epicanthic folds are so big that we cannot see even the medial sclera of your eye, maybe a fix is needed. But if it's not, after epi, you can end up looking like a different race. For Koreans, Japs and Chinese, I realise epi makes people look Phillipino, Thai, Malay and Indonesians. I am now in Seoul and I see a lot of Thai looking Koreans around.. seriously. Each race is beautiful but if we turn into another race because of PS... we will just look unnatural and weird.


Hi Jennlynn, 
thanks for your sharing, can you share with me ur photo of revisional doubel eyelid? many thx for your sharing. lijj6298@hotmail.com


----------



## wjiajia

So I went back to my clinic in Korea because i wanted to lower my crease. Doc says it is uneven now, but its only 6months post op, is most likely tissue scarring thats why its higher... It will subside? I dont know if i should believe him lol or he just doesnt want to revision


----------



## missjingjing

is that normally hard to lower down the creaseee? Get higher is much easy...I am also looking for doctor who can lower the crease. 
Also is any one consider doing the revisional surgery in Japan? It seems more trustable somehow. Any info or interests pls drop me a note.


----------



## missjingjing

kidojly said:


> Hi, it seems so difficult to find a good surgeon to fix my eyelids (ptosis). There are so many mishaps. I think i have give up HOPE !



Hi did u find doctor to revision ur eyelid, and ptosis? I met the similar situation as u had a
bad double eyelid (ptosis) and want to revision. Let me know if u have any info or want to talk about it. My email: lijj6298@hotmail.com


----------



## missjingjing

Deepeyes said:


> Hi shanghai1930,
> 
> So happy to see you here. I had double eyelid +ptosis +epic with dr kwon too.
> I am planning for epic reversal as well.
> May I ask if you like your epic reversal result  now? Most people said they don't look exactly like before although it is very close to before. Do you have any scar from epic reversal? Was it very painful?  I understand there will be pain and tightness that continues for 6 mths after surgery. Sorry for the load of questions as I cannot find anybody who had epic reversal surgery to ask these details from. Do you think dr chung is good?
> 
> I am also looking for doctor to undo my ptosis correction as I am not comfortable with such big eyes. Dr kwon said he is able to undo the ptosis correction by releasing the muscle. But dr kwon will make a long cut along eyelid incision.  My eyelids are very weak now due to few surgeries.
> Next week I  also consulting a oculoplastic surgeon amd according to this doctor he can do a small cut on the eyelids.
> 
> Last but not least could you share with me your before and after epic reversal photo? Tks.


 Hey how is ur current stats? Did u undo ur ptosis? And is that goes well? 
I was also had the ptosis and not done well, looking for revision...


----------



## Thickeyelid

Hi,

I am currently considering a revision to lower my high, sausage-like and irregular eyelid folds and plan to consult a few Korean plastic surgeons before a making a final decision.

Anyone keen to travel  to Seoul in May next year? We could encourage and keep each other company.


----------



## forever23

hey, first of all im very sorry for what happened to you at IOU and thank you alot alot alot for the info. how are your eyes now? are they alright? pray for ya your eyes become better. im gonna have double eyelid surgery in dec, so im doing my research hardly with this forum. i definitely need to rule out dr. kang from my list. btw, do you remember his full name? cause what ive learn from this forum, there are so many doctors who have the same last name and doctors move back and forth from this or that hospital. i should check he is still at IOU. if not, i need to find to which hospital he moved. plz pm me.


----------



## forever23

Lovelydazzles said:


> Hi all, I intend to do revision eyelid surgery as soon as possible, probably early Oct. The problem I'm facing is unnatural arch and multiple folds on my right eye. That eye also has difficulty looking up because of skin tightness. I'll feel the strain on my right brow muscle.
> 
> Anyone keen to visit Korea together in early Oct? I'm still researching and so far has shortlisted JW. I will want to visit at least 3 clinics and am continuing my research. Let me know if you are keen to go together. I'm from Singapore.


 

hello! if u dont mind, can you keep us posted about how your surgery went? love to hear your story from the beginning to the end cause Ill also go there in two months


----------



## Riel

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a revision to lower my high, sausage-like and irregular eyelid folds and plan to consult a few Korean plastic surgeons before a making a final decision.
> 
> Anyone keen to travel  to Seoul in May next year? We could encourage and keep each other company.


Hi Thickeyelid,

I just came back from Korea recently. I was told if you go during low season, you will get lower prices. This is because when the clinic is really busy there are fewer surgical spots available so they won't give you as good a bargain.  I believe beginning of May is ok but towards the end of May it begins to get close to school holidays, which makes the clinics busier. Just a suggestion! Good luck


----------



## Thickeyelid

Hi Riel,

Thanks for your helpful suggestion and best wishes. I initially intended to go in December but put off the plan as I cannot take the cold. Which are the low season months?

Did you go to Korea for a surgery? How did the procedure go?


----------



## Unhappy

Deepeyes said:


> It has been exactly a year since I had my double eyelid revision surgery with DR Kang from IOU to correct my depth.For the past 1 year, I have been very confused with the depth of my eyes because they look different in photos especially under different lighting and even the type of camera you used. Sometimes they look very natural and sometimes they look very deep. I am especially afraid to look at mirrors/have pictures taken under strong light/sunlight where they appeared the deepest.
> I know deep inside my heart, the only way to confirm is to go back to Dr Kangs office to have my pictures taken to see the comparison of the before and after. The same place, under the same lighting and camera will tell me the truth. Prior to this trip, I tried to email Dr Kang a few months back and I was shocked to see my mail was bounced back. I tried using another email to reach him and this time it went through. He said he will be free to meet me on that day. Then 2 weeks before my trip, I emailed him again to confirm my visit. I realized he blocked my other email again. Well I am truly offended by this.
> I dont have a choice so I reached him using another email that doesnt show my real name. Finally he confirmed it will be ok. I was thinking maybe I have been an irritating patients. Something I wont disagree.  About 7 months after my surgery, I probably emailed him about 6 times and he was really put off During this period, he told me that I will see my final result after 1 year and I promised him to wait.
> At his clinic, I asked Dr Kang why the depth is still so deep especially my left eye. It looks exactly like before surgery but worst with scar and slight weird folding. He said every patients body reacts to tissues differently and I need another 6 months to 1 year for my left eye for the depth to improve and to look like my right eye. I cannot believe he asked me to wait again!
> There is also a tiny slight line protruding out from my double eyelid line at the inner front corner of my left eye. Dr Kang insisted that it is scar but I told him it is due to bad stitching which I saw from photo of the suture a few days after surgery.  He insisted it is scar and it will go away. When my left eye is closed, there is an indented olds scars from the line he removed. I asked if thats permanent scars and again he said no. Well, the whole review session was very different from my 1st consultation where I was promised there wont be any scar from his revision. (I visited a number of doctors and some said it is permanent scars and it cannot be removed even with scar revision surgery).
> Throughout our conversation, he seems a little nervous. Then he told me I am a very worrisome patient and I wrote some bad reviews about him in forum and many people were scared after my postings. I was slightly taken aback when he said this. I said no and that its not me who posted any bad reviews on him. I think I did write something about me not sure about the improvement on my depth but I definitely did not post anything bad about him. Again I am pretty offended by this statement. He said he read it in forum.
> 
> He didnt offer to take my after picture. But I requested for it. After the photo is taken, I asked if I could see them. He hesitated and said why is it necessary to see the photo when I could clearly see myself from mirror. I said I am curious. After I saw my photo, I nearly fainted and I could feel my heart thumping so fast that I thought its going to leap out any moment The photo has confirmed there is no difference between the before and after photos that were taken at his office.  I told him there is no difference and he quickly added that but I remove your deep lines and scars. I could no longer breathe so I said thanks and left his office abruptly. . I had a mild panic attack at his office and I continue to break out in cold sweat outside his office. I get this whenever I am overly upset and worried.
> Yes I do have a slight wrinkle scar condition on my left eye which he removed with fat grafting. But Dr Kwon from Teium didnt even leave behind any scar on me when my eyes are closed and his stitching is so much better. I dont know what deep line is he talking about? Dr Kangs stitching is really terrible and looks like the work of an amateur. It is pretty bumpy and looks like centipede at the both corners of my eyes. I was watching Greys Anatomy the other day and Mark Slone said the basic skill of any plastic surgeon is the ability to stitch well and not leaving any scar marks on patients. I think Dr Kang doesnt deliver in this aspect.
> I regretted doing the surgery with him because there is no improvement. How can I not be worried for the last one year? All the anxiety, worries, constant selfies, money and time invested in this surgery and all for nothing? My double eyelids turn even darker than before and my left scar is worst than before.  I don't think I can even do another revision surgery until about 1-2 years later.
> Please do not get me wrong.  I dont look very ugly or very bad now.  He didnt give me a botch job either.  But now I am starting to believe all the great reviews I saw in the forum might be advertisements/marketing.  I didnt even source for 2nd opinion and I trusted the reviews on forum hence I flew all the way from my home country to Seoul and had the surgery with him half an hour after my consultation. Big mistake. I shouldnt have believed it will be a scar less surgery either, afterall its a revision and it comes with risk.
> I agree that Dr Kang is a very nice, kind and patient surgeon as written in forum. I guess we are all look for surgeons who are nice and makes us feel comfortable enough to entrust our eyes to them. I realize now all those good doctors are usually very busy and who won't hesitate to turn you down.  But I am not looking for a life partner but a doctor who will deliver. Did I mention that he said my depth was corrected 80% after the surgery last year? Yet he cut exactly the same depth for my new incision. This proves that he doesnt know whats he doing?
> I wanted to undo my ptosis correction as I prefer my smaller eyes before. He said to me if I were his sister or cousin, he wouldnt recommend that because from an aesthetic point of view, it wouldnt look great. I got the same remarks from Dr Kwon from Teium, Dr Shin from Shinseung and Dr Shin from Duhans. For this aspect, hes not that bad.
> Also after my revision surgery with Dr Kang, I do not know what happened. My eyes look longer than before, visually. I know he didnt cut my epic and he probably didnt expect this to happen. People who saw my before and after photo all confirmed my eyes look so much longer.  (I had epic surgery by Dr Kwon from Teium but it looks rounder and more subtle before revision). One of the doctors keep looking at my photos and told me my eyes are longer after my revision and he said it is weird and this is something that cannot be explained. Dr Kang said nothing is changed but he is nice to show me a patients photo and tried to convince me not to do epic reversal because my eyes will look smaller. For this, I think he is still a kind doctor!
> Perhaps those patients who posted great reviews are those who had very serious cases.  Very high and sausagy eyelids hence when their lines are lowered even though they ended up with scars, they are happy with the results. Dr Kang from IOU is definitely over-rated in this forum and if you do not have very serious case but just mild correction, I do not recommend Dr Kang at all because of the knife marks and stitching problem. I met another patient who had surgery with Dr Kang a few months back. She asked for very natural eyelids but her result is definitely deeper than what she asked and also ended up with indented scars that wont heal like mine. She also posted her unhappy review previously. I know of another patient who had 4th surgery with Dr Kang and is super happy that her lids are finally lowered even though she also have obvious scars. I guess it really depends on your expectations. I am disappointed with the results and in myself for entrusting my eyes to simply words written in forums without much research. Apparently, some of the doctors said Dr Kang performs more on foreigners and local doesnt really go to him. I wish I had done more research.  The few doctors whom I consulted were curious why I had revision surgery. When I told them it's to reduce depth. Their faces either registered a shocked or trying hard not to laugh because they feel there is NO DIFFERENCE!
> My word for advice is do not see blindly, do your research and consult more doctors to get a more objective opinion.


I had a problem with Dr. Kang IOU too. I had a lot more problems with my eyes after surgery with him. He over promises what he can do. If other doctors say that can't do something and Dr. Kang says he can, he is probably lying.


----------



## stephanieee

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a revision to lower my high, sausage-like and irregular eyelid folds and plan to consult a few Korean plastic surgeons before a making a final decision.
> 
> Anyone keen to travel  to Seoul in May next year? We could encourage and keep each other company.


Hi do you have kakao talk? im going to seoul next year may for eyelid revision
we can talk about it tgt and share some info add me up CLOY90


----------



## Thickeyelid

Hi Stephanieee. Sorry, I don't have kakao talk. Please email me at thickeyelid@gmail.com. Will be happy to hear from you. Cheers


----------



## pikapikachu

Hi all!

I'm new here. Planning to do eyelid revision in Banobagi, any reviews about them? (:


----------



## zwc

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a revision to lower my high, sausage-like and irregular eyelid folds and plan to consult a few Korean plastic surgeons before a making a final decision.
> 
> Anyone keen to travel  to Seoul in May next year? We could encourage and keep each other company.



Hi Thickeyelid, I am going May 26 - June 10. When are you going? Have you had a list of doctors to visit?


----------



## Thickeyelid

Hi ZWC,
Something crops up, so I am not able to firm up the dates yet. I hope to consult Teuim and Banobagi and maybe one or 2 more. Initially thought of visiting IOU but am having second thoughts given the recent not so positive feedbacks. I note that you are visiting Girin. Are they good at eyelid revision? Which are the doctors on your consult list?


----------



## zwc

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi ZWC,
> Something crops up, so I am not able to firm up the dates yet. I hope to consult Teuim and Banobagi and maybe one or 2 more. Initially thought of visiting IOU but am having second thoughts given the recent not so positive feedbacks. I note that you are visiting Girin. Are they good at eyelid revision? Which are the doctors on your consult list?



I am not sure how I missed your message. I have been reading a bunch of threads in this forum and I definitely would not go to Dr. Kang (IOU). I think I am just going to Dr. Kwon. I am still looking for other clinics to do consult to see what procedures they would recommend. I will try to stop by Banobagi and JW. I have not hear any bad reviews about Banobagi and JW.


----------



## Thickeyelid

I have not been successful in getting a response from Banobagi, despite sending a reminder. May have to strike them off the list. If they don't bother to respond at the enquiry stage, it makes me wonder if they will respond to post-op communication.


----------



## earthhan86

where is this IOU place??
Never even heard of the name before...


----------



## Thickeyelid

Website www.iou4u.com. Read all earlier threads on dr Kang of iou for more info.


----------



## north_star

Hi does anyone have any information about undoing ptosis correction? I had non incisional ptosis correction done but the shape doesnt look like what i want. I am waiting for the 6 mth mark before deciding my next steps. I feel like removing the ptosis totally but aint sure what that entails. Must it be through full incision? Hoping someone could share if you know anything about this.


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> Hi does anyone have any information about undoing ptosis correction? I had non incisional ptosis correction done but the shape doesnt look like what i want. I am waiting for the 6 mth mark before deciding my next steps. I feel like removing the ptosis totally but aint sure what that entails. Must it be through full incision? Hoping someone could share if you know anything about this.



Did he do the ptosis correction on your eyes? I think you should ask him or the doctor who did your ptosis correction what the procedure is to lower your ptosis.  If you want to go to another doctor, maybe get an operative report from the doctor that did your ptosis correction so the new doctor can see the procedure used to do your ptosis correction and go from there. Just a thought.


----------



## hopefulbliss

north_star said:


> Hi does anyone have any information about undoing ptosis correction? I had non incisional ptosis correction done but the shape doesnt look like what i want. I am waiting for the 6 mth mark before deciding my next steps. I feel like removing the ptosis totally but aint sure what that entails. Must it be through full incision? Hoping someone could share if you know anything about this.



I believe that ptosis correction could be undone by the same procedure that you got it, non incision, so you don't need to do full incision but I would consult with your previous surgeon as he knows your surgery procedures best. What is it that you don't like about the ptosis, did it make your eyes too wide?


----------



## north_star

hopefulbliss said:


> I believe that ptosis correction could be undone by the same procedure that you got it, non incision, so you don't need to do full incision but I would consult with your previous surgeon as he knows your surgery procedures best. What is it that you don't like about the ptosis, did it make your eyes too wide?



I am not happy with the depth and shape of the crease.. I know some more swelling will go down over time but I doubt that has much effect on the depth and shape. I want to change it but am afraid to go through another revision surgery.. feeling kind of trapped now.


----------



## blasian

north_star said:


> Hi does anyone have any information about undoing ptosis correction? I had non incisional ptosis correction done but the shape doesnt look like what i want. I am waiting for the 6 mth mark before deciding my next steps. I feel like removing the ptosis totally but aint sure what that entails. Must it be through full incision? Hoping someone could share if you know anything about this.



I had ptosis surgery in 2011, and my problem was there wasn't much change. Perhaps you can consult with the doctor that originally did it and see what he recommends? I plan to redo mine when I arrive in Korea.


----------



## wjiajia

north_star said:


> I am not happy with the depth and shape of the crease.. I know some more swelling will go down over time but I doubt that has much effect on the depth and shape. I want to change it but am afraid to go through another revision surgery.. feeling kind of trapped now.




I thought ptosis is to correct the amount you can open your eyes, making it appear bigger? So it targets the muscle there that lifts it.. So if you are unhappy about the double eyelid crease maybe better to look into double eyelid revision? Did you do incisional or non incisional ptosis?


----------



## north_star

blasian said:


> I had ptosis surgery in 2011, and my problem was there wasn't much change. Perhaps you can consult with the doctor that originally did it and see what he recommends? I plan to redo mine when I arrive in Korea.



Have you consulted your doctor on how it will be redone? Is it via incisional? And was yours incisional? Yeah I will consult with my doctor again in a few months time, if it doesnt get better.


----------



## north_star

wjiajia said:


> I thought ptosis is to correct the amount you can open your eyes, making it appear bigger? So it targets the muscle there that lifts it.. So if you are unhappy about the double eyelid crease maybe better to look into double eyelid revision? Did you do incisional or non incisional ptosis?



Mine was non-incisional. The ptosis was done with double eyelid so I guess if I were to change the crease the ptosis correction has to be redone too..? but I am not sure if I want to do ptosis again because there isnt improvement in my uneven eye problem and the tight feeling I am getting from it is tiring out my eyes..


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> Mine was non-incisional. The ptosis was done with double eyelid so I guess if I were to change the crease the ptosis correction has to be redone too..? but I am not sure if I want to do ptosis again because there isnt improvement in my uneven eye problem and the tight feeling I am getting from it is tiring out my eyes..



Changing the crease does not necessarily redoing the ptosis. Just like if one is to get a double eyelid surgery without ptosis. Ptosis is not only to lift to make the eye bigger. It is also can be done to lower. It is a procedure where the doctor manipulate the levator muscle by lifting it or stretching it. Lifting is to make the eye bigger and stretching is to lower. Stretching it is to lower ptosis over correction. I have never heard of tightness feeling due to ptosis. I have heard of people complaining of tightness or eyes feeling tired from crease that are placed too high which cause your levator muscle to work harder to open your eyes. But also wait a few months to see if the tightness is feeling you are experiencing is related to your eyelid still being swollen or water retention. I had my surgery in October and my eyes felt the tightness and tiredness due to my eyelid still swollen. It is starting to feel more normal this month but I can tell that there are still water retention on my eyelid. Time is your friend in this case. Do your research while you are waiting for your eyes to settle. Your eyes will still be changing and moving for about 8 months possibly 1 year from your original surgery date. These are all information I got from several consultations I did with different doctors here since I was not happy with how my eyes look after my surgery in October. I hope this helps.


----------



## beware1234

In the year 2014, i made a greatest mistake that i ever make in my life.
i plan to have a double eyelid surgery, hence i search online and dig all the info i want.
one website came across my eye caught my attention, cause it is google sponsored and appeared on the top rank of search result.

I dont dare to have such operation in my country cause i believed that other country like taiwan , japan , korea master such skill much more better.

Due to language barrier, i choose to have my surgery done in Taiwan.
Because of their well desgined website, with all the eye catching pictures and info.
They slogon " 100% female doctors for all female needs "

Finally i reached their clinic in taiwan as proposed date.
Their clinic is crowded, but only 1 female doctor for face plastic surgery and the rest is for slimming.
The Female doctor is Doctor Wong, a totally skill-less doctor, only money minded.
Her skill was totally a piece of ****. 0% professional
Why i say so ? because after waited for 1 hour, she spend only less that 5 mins for the entire consultation progress including cease height demo, then ask u go out make payment and wait for operation.

The entire surgery i was in sleep, after wake up i already noticed there is huge diff between my both eye + red blood in my eye white part. Doctor claimed that it is because of diff level of recovery . it will be balanced after full recovery.

After one month , yes it takes one month for a normal sewing type DES ( non cut type ) for heal, u guys can imagine how hard i going pass thru this process.
When u afraid of the failure surgery, yes after one month, confirmed by local doctor, i have a failed surgery, stiching type double eyelid, one eye ok but another is totally incredible tight abnormal height. Thanks for the ****ty skill less doctor wong. 

After i contacted other professional doctor and search thru online , i have my eye revised . 
The initial operation only cost USD1.2k , but the revision need 5.6k, think twice !
because revision need to be done by a really skillful and experience doctor.

I post this because i dont want other white rat suffered like me
Beware of the "pink color website " , which ranked top in search engine.
Everything comes with a reason.


----------



## sak

Can you plz send me dr lee's before and aftr pics of revisional surgry of jueun clinic?????


----------



## sak

Can you plz send me dr lee's before and aftr pics of revisional surgry of jueun clinic


----------



## JillyJill

zwc said:


> I am not sure how I missed your message. I have been reading a bunch of threads in this forum and I definitely would not go to Dr. Kang (IOU). I think I am just going to Dr. Kwon. I am still looking for other clinics to do consult to see what procedures they would recommend. I will try to stop by Banobagi and JW. I have not hear any bad reviews about Banobagi and JW.



Hi ZWC & Thickeyelid

I just returned from Seoul for my revisional DES.
Satisfied with result. Don't think any other ps can do a better job. This is just for sharing since I also got much help from nice people who share in this forum. 
Do pm me if you need info but I may be late in reply as I have been busy. 

)


----------



## zwc

JillyJill said:


> Hi ZWC & Thickeyelid
> 
> I just returned from Seoul for my revisional DES.
> Satisfied with result. Don't think any other ps can do a better job. This is just for sharing since I also got much help from nice people who share in this forum.
> Do pm me if you need info but I may be late in reply as I have been busy.
> 
> )


Hi JillyJill,
Good to hear you are back! Who did you end up getting your revision from? Tell us about your experience, please.


----------



## Thickeyelid

JillyJill said:


> Hi ZWC & Thickeyelid
> 
> I just returned from Seoul for my revisional DES.
> Satisfied with result. Don't think any other ps can do a better job. This is just for sharing since I also got much help from nice people who share in this forum.
> Do pm me if you need info but I may be late in reply as I have been busy.
> 
> )



Hi JillyJill,

I am very happy for you. Would love to know where you had your surgery done. Have sent you a PM.


----------



## smitten_kitten

*HI Everyone,*


So before reading my post, I think this http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...-prices-experiences-and-photos-878483-24.html  link is a better read lol


There are some super helpful members there and I don't think I can outdo them. I actually feel a little embarrassed lol.. Anyhoo, after reading their posts in the link above, it sounds like I need to do the following:
1) save more money than I actually need
2) pick 3 clinics that I like best: currently it is Banobagi, CheongdamU, Opera, (possibly JW and Jaedon also).
3) book minimum of 2 weeks in Korea to stay. Upon arriving, consult with atleast 3 hospitals and pick the favourite place + doctor
4) attend consult and surgery the next day
5) rest, relax, play, shop, get check ups and take stitches out then fly home.


Thoughts??

*I am leaving my compiled list here in case it is still useful for anyone.* 

*Cinderella: cant find website*

*Real: https://www.realcosmetic.com/english/special/special_11.php*
*+Locals Recommended*+GoodReviews
-Websitelacks info


*Opera: http://www.operasurgery.co.kr/*
*+Locals Recommended*+GoodReviews
-NoEnglish On Website

*BK Hospital: http://english.bkhospital.com/*
*+Famous +Prompt reply*
*+/- Mixed Reviews*
*-Surgeon switches occurâExtremely expensive âConsultant recommended 6 procedures for me totalling$7000USD non incl. 10% tax and 6th procedure*

*JaeDon: http://sjdclinic.com/*
*+Locals Recommended*+GoodReviews
-NoEnglish On Website


*Banobagi: http://engbanobagi.com/eye/*
*+Locals Recommended **+Good Reviews*


*Bandoeye Clinic: http://www.bandoeyeps.com/(KR) http://biopskorea.com/global/eng.html (eng)*
+GoodReviews
-Websitelacks info

*Dream: *

*Pitangui: http://www.pitanguiplasticsurgery.com/*
+GoodReviewsb +Prompt Reply


*JW:* _http://jwbeauty.com/eng/sub/sub02/eye/index.jsp_
+GoodReviews

I personally left out the following plastic surgeries due tomix reviews I have read: Grand, ID, IOU, Teios, VIP


This thread has seemed to died down a little. I really hope that any of you who have had any work done recently be able to comment on their results.
I also need to get more doctor recommendations so I can list specific names to specific hospitals.


Hope this helps for now.
Bec


----------



## Halng

smitten_kitten said:


> *HI Everyone,*
> 
> 
> So before reading my post, I think this http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...-prices-experiences-and-photos-878483-24.html  link is a better read lol
> 
> 
> There are some super helpful members there and I don't think I can outdo them. I actually feel a little embarrassed lol.. Anyhoo, after reading their posts in the link above, it sounds like I need to do the following:
> 1) save more money than I actually need
> 2) pick 3 clinics that I like best: currently it is Banobagi, CheongdamU, Opera, (possibly JW and Jaedon also).
> 3) book minimum of 2 weeks in Korea to stay. Upon arriving, consult with atleast 3 hospitals and pick the favourite place + doctor
> 4) attend consult and surgery the next day
> 5) rest, relax, play, shop, get check ups and take stitches out then fly home.
> 
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> *I am leaving my compiled list here in case it is still useful for anyone.*
> 
> *Cinderella: cant find website*
> 
> *Real: https://www.realcosmetic.com/english/special/special_11.php*
> *+Locals Recommended*+GoodReviews
> -Websitelacks info
> 
> 
> *Opera: http://www.operasurgery.co.kr/*
> *+Locals Recommended*+GoodReviews
> -NoEnglish On Website
> 
> *BK Hospital: http://english.bkhospital.com/*
> *+Famous +Prompt reply*
> *+/- Mixed Reviews*
> *-Surgeon switches occurâExtremely expensive âConsultant recommended 6 procedures for me totalling$7000USD non incl. 10% tax and 6th procedure*
> 
> *JaeDon: http://sjdclinic.com/*
> *+Locals Recommended*+GoodReviews
> -NoEnglish On Website
> 
> 
> *Banobagi: http://engbanobagi.com/eye/*
> *+Locals Recommended **+Good Reviews*
> 
> 
> *Bandoeye Clinic: http://www.bandoeyeps.com/(KR) http://biopskorea.com/global/eng.html (eng)*
> +GoodReviews
> -Websitelacks info
> 
> *Dream: *
> 
> *Pitangui: http://www.pitanguiplasticsurgery.com/*
> +GoodReviewsb +Prompt Reply
> 
> 
> *JW:* _http://jwbeauty.com/eng/sub/sub02/eye/index.jsp_
> +GoodReviews
> 
> I personally left out the following plastic surgeries due tomix reviews I have read: Grand, ID, IOU, Teios, VIP
> 
> 
> This thread has seemed to died down a little. I really hope that any of you who have had any work done recently be able to comment on their results.
> I also need to get more doctor recommendations so I can list specific names to specific hospitals.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps for now.
> Bec


Hey, bk hospital give you which 6 procedures? I got quote 30000usd for 6 procedures too including 10% tax!


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

Good clinics for eyes to me so far after 1.5 year of t search and friends working at famous clinic.
I found last week à clinic we all dream of but all in korean.
Www.oscar-ps.com I think. Never even check it out and booked my surgery there after visiting à week of clinics. 
But I like top class eyes too very much. 
And dr lee from Da.


----------



## charlie_someno

Hi everyone,

I've been reading these threads, because I'm going to Korea this August to get revisional eye surgery. I feel that my lids are sausage like with prominent scars, and my two eyes are not symmetrical.

So far, I have contacted by email Dr. Kwon from Teium, Dr. Kang from IOU, and Dr. Shin from Duhan.

Teium quoted me the best price (3.0-3.5m won), while the others were very expensive!!! Dr. Shin quoted me 7m won!

I am also looking into Dr. Cho from Bio, Dr. Ha, and Dr. Lee from Jueun.

I was wondering if anyone can suggest other clinics that I should look into, and what price would be considered reasonable ( since I know they will charge foreigners more!). 

Thank you!


----------



## JillyJill

charlie_someno said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading these threads, because I'm going to Korea this August to get revisional eye surgery. I feel that my lids are sausage like with prominent scars, and my two eyes are not symmetrical.
> 
> So far, I have contacted by email Dr. Kwon from Teium, Dr. Kang from IOU, and Dr. Shin from Duhan.
> 
> Teium quoted me the best price (3.0-3.5m won), while the others were very expensive!!! Dr. Shin quoted me 7m won!
> 
> I am also looking into Dr. Cho from Bio, Dr. Ha, and Dr. Lee from Jueun.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can suggest other clinics that I should look into, and what price would be considered reasonable ( since I know they will charge foreigners more!).
> 
> Thank you!




Hi
You may pm me.
I can share with you about my recent revisional DES.


----------



## north_star

weick said:


> I had my surgery with dr Kang at IOU in July 2013. It was for ptosis correction, correction for my uneven eyes, and fat graft for sunken eyes.
> 
> I've waited for my results for a year because every time I saw dr Kang he extended the time for final results. It's now a full year and I think its safe to say this is my final results.
> 
> As of now I still have ptosis and my fat  from the fat grafting is pretty much all gone. The eyes are still uneven which I think I can live with since no one is perfectly even. What I'm struggling with is the shape of my eyes. I had wanted an in-out line as in my original surgery some time ago but I am left with an inner lid where my eyelid slides into the fold. My eyes look more "hooded" and tired which makes me look old. My inner corners are not done well either.
> 
> When I look to the side my lids on the corner look very unnatural and bunch up. Also since my ptosis isn't fixed I find myself using my eyebrows to lift my kids and make my eyes bigger my top lids (hoods) cannot lift up as if it's anchored down and my lids are glued.
> At one of the follow ups dr Kang told me not to raise my eyebrows and not to use those muscles.  I'm now realizing that his style of eyes doesn't allow for that movement.
> 
> I am also struggling to get over the deep lines and scarring. Everytime I look at my eyes I am shocked by how terrible his stitching skills are. In this age where no scar is the norm (even for incisional) I have stitch marks and scars. It shows up in pictures so in real life it's much worse.
> 
> Dr Kang did not fix or improve anything. I'm not even sure if he undid my previous double lid since  my lids are still folding exactly at that spot. I have the exact same line as before but only deeper and scarred.
> 
> Because he can do only one style of lids I strongly caution those who are not looking for the inner hooded lid to do their research. Even if he promises he can do different styles (like with me) be careful.



Hi weick, thanks for sharing your experience. I was considering Dr kang for crease lowering as I wanted a non-skin excision method. As you mentioned he is supposed to undo your previous double lid, I am guessing if you underwent the non-skin excision crease lowering? You said your previous lid is still folding at the same spot and this got me worried.. isn't the non-skin excision method supposed to ensure that the old crease do not fold back by filling up the old crease line through fat grafting? Did he do that for you?


----------



## Jinblob23

Really need help to find surgeon for epi reversal and double eyelid revision for assymetry eyes.

Here is story on my depressing double eyelid revision.

I did my double eye non incision dst method and epi singapore with dr martin huang [paragon medical centre)

During consultation, he seemed very confident. He mentioned all the positive things such as my eyes will become kore beautiful bigger and brighter. I showed him a photo on how i would my eye to look like. He stopped me and says that we do not need to look at the photo, he said he will show in operation room on how my eyelid will be look like. Seeing him so confident, i was so naive and decided to follow him along. I also asked him about risk, all he said was swelling and bruising. This was my very first, i was so excited before the operation.

During the operation, he showed me the crease height. We agreed on it and he drew my eyes. Then he went upstairs (seemed he is really busy). I looked at the drawing on my face and it seemed different. I asked one of the nurse. She told me not to worry and that he is professional he would not make my face assymetrical. When he came back i ask him again. He sed it was for adjustment.

After operation i can clearly see my left epi was longer and my eyes was really swollen. He told me not to worry and it was just swollen. When we took the stitches out, thats when i can see clearly my left eye is so much longer. They told me i worry so much and this is normal during recovary stage. After 3 weeks post op, i emailed them again saying, one eye is still longer, as swelling subside it got more obvious instead of getting better as what they states. Then they replied me, my eye was longer to begin with ( before i didnt even notice). I complained that i was not told with this before, the assymetry is way more excrssive than before. Thats when they started to show their colors. They emailed me how the dr focuses one creating symmetry eyelid and they are confident they will achieve that. They say, i didnt mention about assymetry of the length of my eyes O.o they also still says it will get less obvious as the swelling subside.

Now im 3 month post op. Im devastated over the result. 

1. Assymetry epi, one epi is longer and bigger, result, my left eye is so much bigger and longer comoare to my right eye.

2. I have 2 different eye shape. My eyelid is assynetrical as well. The smaller eye have higher and make my eyes tilted for some reason. Where the longer eye have lower eyelid. When i take photo in axo view, my eyes is so croocked. One eye look lower than the other

I talk to dr chung from eve clinic. He said i need epi reversal and double eyelid fold revision. I actually already lose hope until i saw in korean website that there is epi revision. I see a bit of hope >< i tot i would be depressed my whole life. 

Any review on dr chung? I know he is good in epi reversal, but not to sure on double eyelid revision.

Is there are other surgeon whos is good in assymery eyelod and epicanthoplasty reversal?

Any help would be really really appriciated! Thank you =,) :,)


----------



## smitten_kitten

Halng said:


> Hey, bk hospital give you which 6 procedures? I got quote 30000usd for 6 procedures too including 10% tax!


 
lol what a bargain! which hospital quoted you that price?


----------



## smitten_kitten

jin that sounds very bad  I need a revision done too but prior to surgery my eyelids would change how they want to be on a daily basis (sometimes double eyelid, sometimes mono.. and the left and right eyelids never agreed unless I am having a super uber lucky day). I don't know if my surgeon did a crappy job or it was my eyelids being wonky/healing process that botched it all. Nonetheless it's time for us girls to look forward to a better day with the eyelids reworked and more symmetry attained!! (YAY!! Cheers for us!!).


I am sure Dr. Chung isn't the only surgeon who does epi reversal. I think epi reversal falls into the general category of "revisional DES".


So far I am keen on Opera..


----------



## Halng

smitten_kitten said:


> lol what a bargain! which hospital quoted you that price?


Bk hospital, lol. So which 6 procedures they quote you for $7000usd, why so cheap?!


----------



## Jinblob23

Whats wrong with your eyes? May i know?

I also heard dr ahn. 

I wanted to do reversal n eyelid with same doctor i guess. But still not sure.

Planning to wait til july, exactly my 6 month pst op ><


----------



## Wayne83

Jinblob23 said:


> Really need help to find surgeon for epi reversal and double eyelid revision for assymetry eyes.
> 
> Here is story on my depressing double eyelid revision.
> 
> I did my double eye non incision dst method and epi singapore with dr martin huang [paragon medical centre)
> 
> During consultation, he seemed very confident. He mentioned all the positive things such as my eyes will become kore beautiful bigger and brighter. I showed him a photo on how i would my eye to look like. He stopped me and says that we do not need to look at the photo, he said he will show in operation room on how my eyelid will be look like. Seeing him so confident, i was so naive and decided to follow him along. I also asked him about risk, all he said was swelling and bruising. This was my very first, i was so excited before the operation.
> 
> During the operation, he showed me the crease height. We agreed on it and he drew my eyes. Then he went upstairs (seemed he is really busy). I looked at the drawing on my face and it seemed different. I asked one of the nurse. She told me not to worry and that he is professional he would not make my face assymetrical. When he came back i ask him again. He sed it was for adjustment.
> 
> After operation i can clearly see my left epi was longer and my eyes was really swollen. He told me not to worry and it was just swollen. When we took the stitches out, thats when i can see clearly my left eye is so much longer. They told me i worry so much and this is normal during recovary stage. After 3 weeks post op, i emailed them again saying, one eye is still longer, as swelling subside it got more obvious instead of getting better as what they states. Then they replied me, my eye was longer to begin with ( before i didnt even notice). I complained that i was not told with this before, the assymetry is way more excrssive than before. Thats when they started to show their colors. They emailed me how the dr focuses one creating symmetry eyelid and they are confident they will achieve that. They say, i didnt mention about assymetry of the length of my eyes O.o they also still says it will get less obvious as the swelling subside.
> 
> Now im 3 month post op. Im devastated over the result.
> 
> 1. Assymetry epi, one epi is longer and bigger, result, my left eye is so much bigger and longer comoare to my right eye.
> 
> 2. I have 2 different eye shape. My eyelid is assynetrical as well. The smaller eye have higher and make my eyes tilted for some reason. Where the longer eye have lower eyelid. When i take photo in axo view, my eyes is so croocked. One eye look lower than the other
> 
> I talk to dr chung from eve clinic. He said i need epi reversal and double eyelid fold revision. I actually already lose hope until i saw in korean website that there is epi revision. I see a bit of hope >< i tot i would be depressed my whole life.
> 
> Any review on dr chung? I know he is good in epi reversal, but not to sure on double eyelid revision.
> 
> Is there are other surgeon whos is good in assymery eyelod and epicanthoplasty reversal?
> 
> Any help would be really really appriciated! Thank you =,) :,)


Jinblob do u have any hp chat app.. we can discuss I also need revision... mine was done by dr Huang ... can tell u more


----------



## Wayne83

Anyone has Dr Chung email?


----------



## charlie_someno

JillyJill said:


> Hi
> You may pm me.
> I can share with you about my recent revisional DES.




JillyJill I'm not able to send pm  is there any other way I can contact you? Thanks so much!


----------



## blue222

Has anyone heard of Wonjin? http://wonjinbeauty.com/index.asp?inc=eyelid/Double_Eyelid

My Korean friend recommended Wonjin and Regen to me when I asked for clinics that were bigger/had translators. I've seen Regen mentioned a few times but I haven't seen Wonjin. Are they not very good? As well, I'm on the initial stages of looking for a doctor so are there any suggestions for ones that make very natural looking eyes? A lot of websites do video consultations but is it all right if my webcam isn't the highest quality?


----------



## Wayne83

blue222 said:


> Has anyone heard of Wonjin? http://wonjinbeauty.com/index.asp?inc=eyelid/Double_Eyelid
> 
> My Korean friend recommended Wonjin and Regen to me when I asked for clinics that were bigger/had translators. I've seen Regen mentioned a few times but I haven't seen Wonjin. Are they not very good? As well, I'm on the initial stages of looking for a doctor so are there any suggestions for ones that make very natural looking eyes? A lot of websites do video consultations but is it all right if my webcam isn't the highest quality?



Theres alot of bad review about wonjin.. Just research more before deciding


----------



## Jinblob23

Can you share me story.

Do you have kakao talk ot watsapp??

New members, so cant pm you 

My email agnes_leonardi1994@hotmail.com


----------



## Wayne83

Jinblob23 said:


> Can you share me story.
> 
> Do you have kakao talk ot watsapp??
> 
> New members, so cant pm you
> 
> My email agnes_leonardi1994@hotmail.com


I emailed u


----------



## JillyJill

charlie_someno said:


> JillyJill I'm not able to send pm  is there any other way I can contact you? Thanks so much!



Can I have your email address or Kakao ID then?


----------



## Jinblob23

agnes_leonardi1994@hotmail.com


----------



## Wayne83

Anyone knows the rough estimate for consultation fees?


----------



## smitten_kitten

Wayne83 said:


> Anyone knows the rough estimate for consultation fees?




There should not be any consultation fees. 


As for rough estimate, it really depends on what you want to have done. For eg. some clinics have suggested that I get Revisional DES, epi, lateral epi, and lower blehropasty however you spell it.. lol they will charge you for each cut they make so choose your clinic wisely. some clinics do a discount for multiple procedures (cuts) and it seems like it is a normal thing to ask for while you are there.


For Revisional DES I would say the minimum cost for basic work done is 3.5kwon but if you want to make your eyes bigger at the same time then expect it to be above 5.5kwon. BK hospital gave me an estimate of 8.5kwon+ and I think they were just taking me for a spin.


I am definitely going to have my R DES done this year. Very excited. We girls/guys need to be brave since it's our second time around having this done. Need a strong spirit and lots of encouragement since the first surgery did not give us the results we wanted.


As they say in Japanese, GAMBATTEH!! ^_^


----------



## Jinblob23

Hey, dont know if you will read this.

I am having assymetry epi, one of my eyes are longer and bigger. I am thinking of having epi reversal on one eye. Is it possible?

May i see your before amd after?

Thank you


----------



## north_star

snowcup said:


> The non-excision method that I mentioned earlier is a fairly new method of lowering creases without excising (cutting away) skin. The traditional method to lower creases is to cut out the existing crease, which is effective if you have enough skin. But some people, after their primary surgery, don't have enough skin so that's when the non-excision method is helpful. This method is incisional, which means a cut is made into the skin, but no skin is later removed.
> 
> Non-incisional just means it doesn't involve an open cut into the skin. Non-incisional eyelid surgery is usually reserved for primary surgery and can eventually loosen and fade away later.  But it can work for people with thin eyelids (who haven't had surgery before) and looks natural with super short recovery.



if I am not wrong, the excision method also results in the distance between eyes and brows to be shortened. What they do is they do a cut along the existing crease line, and then another cut for the new and lower crease line, and remove the skin in between. In other words, the eyelash line move upwards to the level of the old crease line, making the distance between the crease and eyelash line to appear lesser. Hence, it is not really 'lowering' the crease line, but just 'shortening' the distance between crease and lashline. Hope this is not confusing. This is what I learnt from a few consultations.. if anyone understands otherwise, do share~


----------



## blue222

I've been sending in the online consultation forms to some websites to scope out how much things are and what they recommend. The problem is that some of the clinics' sites don't particularly work in this regard. What do I do next? Find/ask for their email and send it in directly?


----------



## Wayne83

Does anyone know what happen to Dr Cho Bando eye. Theres like no website around anymore


----------



## smitten_kitten

Halng said:


> Bk hospital, lol. So which 6 procedures they quote you for $7000usd, why so cheap?!


 
Halng!! wow I thought my procedure was expensive because I misread your 30k as 3k only. 


My 6 procedures are everything POSSIBLE to do with the eyes. epi, laterial, revision, lower, etc. What about yours? 


I think the lesson here is that we don't go to BK. lol


Pitangui has quoted me 5.7k and it's been confirmed that it's NORMAL practice to ask for a discount prior to making your final decision.


----------



## wabisabi888

Hey Everyone

I am planning to go to taipei for epicanthoplasty and revision eyelid surgery (actually wanting to increase the fold height) early June but have not found a surgeon yet because i cant read chinese! I know about Dr Chuang at Wish clinic but no others. Anyone here who've visited chinese forums know of a popular or have had experience with an excellent surgeon in taipei? I'm about to book my ticket but don't want Wish clinic to be my only option lol. Would really appreciate any recommendations!

Communication shouldn't be an issue as i will be going with my mother who speaks competent chinese.


----------



## Halng

smitten_kitten said:


> Halng!! wow I thought my procedure was expensive because I misread your 30k as 3k only.
> 
> 
> My 6 procedures are everything POSSIBLE to do with the eyes. epi, laterial, revision, lower, etc. What about yours?
> 
> 
> I think the lesson here is that we don't go to BK. lol
> 
> 
> Pitangui has quoted me 5.7k and it's been confirmed that it's NORMAL practice to ask for a discount prior to making your final decision.



I got quote $4500usd for the eyes, but whole procedures, nose and facial contour is $30000usd.


----------



## g0dd3ssbb

wabisabi888 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I am planning to go to taipei for epicanthoplasty and revision eyelid surgery (actually wanting to increase the fold height) early June but have not found a surgeon yet because i cant read chinese! I know about Dr Chuang at Wish clinic but no others. Anyone here who've visited chinese forums know of a popular or have had experience with an excellent surgeon in taipei? I'm about to book my ticket but don't want Wish clinic to be my only option lol. Would really appreciate any recommendations!
> 
> Communication shouldn't be an issue as i will be going with my mother who speaks competent chinese.


some of the clinics i've hear before but NOT sure how their revision works are:
Dr Chuang - Wish Clinic
Dr Chen - Regent
Dr Jong - Lih Ren cosmetics
Dr Qiu - Star Clinic

Hope that helps a bit more..


----------



## Thickeyelid

Hi, 

Has anybody had any expeeience with Dr Kim of Real. Would appreciate it if you could share with us. Thanks : )


----------



## wabisabi888

Yeah thanks so much &#128522;

I've emailed Dr chuang from wish clinic and Dr kao from skin101 clinic. I'm 80 percent sure I want to go with Dr kao but he has avoided my question about how much he charges twice already. Weird hey...


----------



## mickely

For those who had eyelid ssurgery,  did any of u experience burning  or stinging  sensation during ur recovery period? 

  I start having this stinging sensation (pins and needles) in the medial part of my double eyelids whenever  I open my eyes after closing.  I am about 2 weeks post op..


----------



## koreasaurus

mickely said:


> For those who had eyelid ssurgery,  did any of u experience burning  or stinging  sensation during ur recovery period?
> 
> I start having this stinging sensation (pins and needles) in the medial part of my double eyelids whenever  I open my eyes after closing.  I am about 2 weeks post op..



I'm about 2 weeks post op and never felt that before. I had partial incision and ptosis correction. Is it possible that maybe there are stitches left in your eyes that is causing the pain? I hope you're able to figure out the cause, good luck!


----------



## mickely

koreasaurus said:


> I'm about 2 weeks post op and never felt that before. I had partial incision and ptosis correction. Is it possible that maybe there are stitches left in your eyes that is causing the pain? I hope you're able to figure out the cause, good luck!



Its temporary and changes location.  Had that with my primary and now revision surgery. I know it not long lasting just hope it's not stitches coming undone  or something..


----------



## north_star

Anybody knows or have personal experience with eyelid revision at Secret or Duhan? I am looking specifically at crease lowering. Also, so far is it only IOU and Bando that does crease lowering without skin excision? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smitten_kitten

Koreasaurus, would you have any pictures to share?


Does anyone know the kakaoID for OPERA? I've read it somewhere in one of the posts from purseblog but I cant remember whichone or which page for that matter..


Any thoughts on dr.yoo from Pitangui? hes got 30 years experience and there are people from this forum who suggest avoiding Pitangui but when I clicked on their link which supposedly justifies it, I didn't find anything to detest...  unfortunately, I cant remember where ive read that either.. I've been reading through sooooooo many pages on this website lol


thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## smitten_kitten

after an hour of reading and searching I found the thread about regarding some reviews of dr.yoo at Pitangui.. it's found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...res/has-anybody-tried-pitangui-803826-46.html




At the end of the day, if you do ALL the research you feel you can do and make the decisions to the best of your knowledge then you really can't blame anyone if the results are bad. I am so glad the people who gave their honest reviews spoke up or I would have queued up for an ill fate!! come on! I've already done DES once already! lol


----------



## koreasaurus

smitten_kitten said:


> Koreasaurus, would you have any pictures to share?



Yup yup, just send me a PM and I'll give you my kakao ID.


----------



## Deepeyes

I am 21 months post revisional surgery by Dr Kang from IOU. 


See "beautiful" stitch works by him. I don't know why he is so highly rated in this forum but yet stitch in this manner.
Maybe he is really good with lids lowering that's all.


----------



## north_star

Deepeyes said:


> I am 21 months post revisional surgery by Dr Kang from IOU.
> 
> 
> See "beautiful" stitch works by him. I don't know why he is so highly rated in this forum but yet stitch in this manner.
> Maybe he is really good with lids lowering that's all.



Hey Deepeyes, good to see you back. Your stitch line actually doesnt look too bad. You should see my scars from my NON-incisional surgery. It looks worse than yours.

Did you do lid lowering with Dr Kang? Would you mind showing a b/a pic of your lowered lids?

I have actually pm-ed you sometime ago too.. hope to hear back from you!


----------



## K Couture

I have a question guys. Does anyone know if you did revision via incisonal previously whether or not you could do a non incisional revision? My uncle is older and had an incisional eye done a few years back and it ended up infected so he is a bit apprehensive and undergoing the incisional method again


----------



## popcorndreams

Anyone do their revision at Cinderella? Please share your experience! I heard their prices are higher than other clinics


----------



## Talkfashiontome

Hi everyone  

I'm a new member, but have read this forum for a while. I suffered from bad epicanthoplasty results and have waited a full year before seeking revision. I am now ready and booked my flight to Seoul for mid May. I will be consulting at Shin Seung and Eve. Anyone else?? I would love to meet up for some moral support, I'm so anxious. My dates are May 13 - May 20.


----------



## Talkfashiontome

mickely said:


> For those who had eyelid ssurgery,  did any of u experience burning  or stinging  sensation during ur recovery period?
> 
> I start having this stinging sensation (pins and needles) in the medial part of my double eyelids whenever  I open my eyes after closing.  I am about 2 weeks post op..


Hi hun,

I definitely felt tightness during my healing period. I had epi + double eyelid done. I'm not sure how long it lasted though, but I remember the tugging feeling and being worried. It eventually subsided.


----------



## Talkfashiontome

Deepeyes said:


> See "beautiful" stitch works by him. I don't know why he is so highly rated in this forum but yet stitch in this manner.
> Maybe he is really good with lids lowering that's all.



Hi Deepeyes, 

I am consulting with Shin Seung and Eve in 2 weeks and was hoping to get some advice from you! I have a friend who went to Eve and her results are fantastic. I know you went to Shin and I was wondering how your eyes have healed?? ^^ Do you mind sharing pictures? I hope to hear from you  Thank you xo


----------



## Unhappy

..


----------



## betterlook15

hi there
i am 1 month.post.and looking for.revision of Double eyelids surgery
please. share with me what best doctor and.clinic
i just want to die now
i am begging u for help


----------



## betterlook15

JillyJill said:


> Hi ZWC & Thickeyelid
> 
> I just returned from Seoul for my revisional DES.
> Satisfied with result. Don't think any other ps can do a better job. This is just for sharing since I also got much help from nice people who share in this forum.
> Do pm me if you need info but I may be late in reply as I have been busy.
> 
> )



i am depressed from DS
1 .month post.
1 eye crease is loose like monolid
other is really deep
please tell me doctor and clinic for revision
i am begging u
i want to die
please.kakao me l122614

thanka


----------



## Peach23

betterlook15 said:


> i am depressed from DS
> 
> 1 .month post.
> 
> 1 eye crease is loose like monolid
> 
> other is really deep
> 
> please tell me doctor and clinic for revision
> 
> i am begging u
> 
> i want to die
> 
> please.kakao me l122614
> 
> 
> 
> thanka




Betterlook15 

I am 3 week post of from Dream Medical Group with Dr. Park Yang Soo for double eyelid revision suture method . I am very happy with the result . 
How can I help? 

Did you get yours incisional or suture  ? The reason I asked because suture method 's post residual deswell much faster compared to incisional one and asymmetric is common until the sweling is all gone . Where did you get yours done?


----------



## zwc

betterlook15 said:


> hi there
> i am 1 month.post.and looking for.revision of Double eyelids surgery
> please. share with me what best doctor and.clinic
> i just want to die now
> i am begging u for help


When you say deep, do you mean high eye crease? I am talking about the eye that is not monolid.


----------



## smitten_kitten

Deepeyes - your stitches look fine

Betterlook15 - you might feel like all hope is lost now but dont worry. Stressing is only going to slow down your healing time. Remember the things you enjoy doing and go do them. In 3-6 months once all swelling subsides you can get revisional work done. All of us here have some sort of mishap with our first DES so you are not alone. I had my first DES done in 2010 and it's not only till this year that I am getting my asymmetry fix. I've also managed to find a great loving partner now of 2 + years regardless of my botch eye job hahaha... so anyway, I am just trying to encourage you. Don't get so down - everything in life can be made better some way or another.

For everyone else who is getting their DES done this May/June/July - you're welcome to add me on KakaoTalk. PM your KakaoID to me and I'll add you to this MAY-JUNE-JULY group. I will be travelling to Korea in June and I am there for 3 weeks  

Currently my top 3 are: JW, DREAM, CHEONGDAMU

I am super excited and just counting the days down. 

Do as much research as you can so you can make the best decision possible and your chances of success are higher. If it turns out bad well it was the best you could do!! Keep your chin up and spirits high!


----------



## Peach23

smitten_kitten said:


> Deepeyes - your stitches look fine
> 
> Betterlook15 - you might feel like all hope is lost now but dont worry. Stressing is only going to slow down your healing time. Remember the things you enjoy doing and go do them. In 3-6 months once all swelling subsides you can get revisional work done. All of us here have some sort of mishap with our first DES so you are not alone. I had my first DES done in 2010 and it's not only till this year that I am getting my asymmetry fix. I've also managed to find a great loving partner now of 2 + years regardless of my botch eye job hahaha... so anyway, I am just trying to encourage you. Don't get so down - everything in life can be made better some way or another.
> 
> For everyone else who is getting their DES done this May/June/July - you're welcome to add me on KakaoTalk. PM your KakaoID to me and I'll add you to this MAY-JUNE-JULY group. I will be travelling to Korea in June and I am there for 3 weeks
> 
> Currently my top 3 are: JW, DREAM, CHEONGDAMU
> 
> I am super excited and just counting the days down.
> 
> Do as much research as you can so you can make the best decision possible and your chances of success are higher. If it turns out bad well it was the best you could do!! Keep your chin up and spirits high!




@ Smitten ... Please update us here in this forum on which clinic you will finally decide to do your DES. I did mine at Dream Medical Group . What type of DES procedure are you thinking ? Incisional or suture ? 

Good luck on your preparation to Seoul ! [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Unhappy

Horror Story

I had 3 eye surgeries in Korea

1. IOU with Dr. Kang, did eye revision, promised scar free, epicanthal lifting, and lid lowering. He only did lid lowering and cut out too much skin resulted in eyes not closing, permanent damage. Blamed me for eyes not closing and falsified medical records. He says he told me he would make my eyes not shut before surgery  which was under anesthesia, after they put shots in my eyes, and I thought they were already operating on me. That was his notifying me of the problem. Paid 4.9 million won

2. Teuim with Dr. Kwon, encouraged me to do epicanthal surgery immediately afterwards. Looked worse afterwards, and people said I should not have got it done. He was angry because I chose IOU over him and told me I looked terrible. He was nice afterwards but just like the rest said I begged him to work on me which I did not. He encouraged me by criticizing the work IOU did and said he could make it a lot better, when nothing really changed. It looked better before, but only a little worse after. Paid 3 million won.

3. Bando Eye or BIO with Dr. Cho, I wanted to undo Teium surgery and Dr. Cho said I should do scar revision, and he would help eyes close better. I was afraid I did not have enough skin. He did the WRONG surgeries. He sewed my epicanthal too small. They are different sizes! and my eyes are half the width of normal eyes. He cut out more skin, lowered my eyeline, and changed the shape!! NOTHING was what I wanted. Paid 8 million won!! He gave me 4 million refund 6 months later because he did not want to revise it. This is after I went to his office for several weeks, called him, and emailed him everyday. His staff pretended not to know english. They were all unprofessional and came in and out of the office just to watch and gossip. They just stood and stared at me. Some of them went through my photos. He only saw me once after surgery and refused to see me again. He blamed doing the wrong surgeries on me!! I have several photos, emails, and tape recordings, but I would have to sue them which I do not want to do. I did not ask for this surgery at all. I don't know how anyone could mess up so badly. I have uneven scars on my entire eye now. Before my eyes looked 100% better than they do now. He and his practice are the most unethical I have ever seen. When they make mistakes they just cover it up and only offer to fix some of it, and not even as good as the original. I could have fixed some of it right after surgery, but the  chinese english secretary Yang Rahn was not helpful and told me he was too busy. They made me wait too long at it was harder to fix. The same secretary gives wrong information and does not know anything. She lies to me constantly and does not want to answer phone calls, and emails, and says Dr. Cho has vacation when he does not. They told me to come after business hours one time because they thought it was funny. She told me to wait, while they helped other patients, and threated to call the cops when I came back for my revision that they did not want to do. No one can fix what Dr. Cho did to my eyes!!  He is the most nasty and arrogant doctor of them all. Also he is a cheat! They stole money from me and did the wrong surgeries.


----------



## mickely

Wonder why no one ever mentioned cindrella clinic before?   Anyone had eyes done there?

@unhappy,  Yea teuim is overated, just had revision  des and epi there n so far I m not  impressed, Don't know what the rave about his invention  of epicanthoplasty is all about, most people have obvious epi scar from it sigh  but I ll live with it for now,  I guess I just don't have much luck with plastic surgery...


----------



## smitten_kitten

Unhappy said:


> Horror Story
> 
> I had 3 eye surgeries in Korea
> 
> 1. IOU with Dr. Kang, did eye revision, promised scar free, epicanthal lifting, and lid lowering. He only did lid lowering and cut out too much skin resulted in eyes not closing, permanent damage. Blamed me for eyes not closing and falsified medical records. He says he told me he would make my eyes not shut before surgery  which was under anesthesia, after they put shots in my eyes, and I thought they were already operating on me. That was his notifying me of the problem. Paid 4.9 million won
> 
> 2. Teuim with Dr. Kwon, encouraged me to do epicanthal surgery immediately afterwards. Looked worse afterwards, and people said I should not have got it done. He was angry because I chose IOU over him and told me I looked terrible. He was nice afterwards but just like the rest said I begged him to work on me which I did not. He encouraged me by criticizing the work IOU did and said he could make it a lot better, when nothing really changed. It looked better before, but only a little worse after. Paid 3 million won.
> 
> 3. Bando Eye or BIO with Dr. Cho, I wanted to undo Teium surgery and Dr. Cho said I should do scar revision, and he would help eyes close better. I was afraid I did not have enough skin. He did the WRONG surgeries. He sewed my epicanthal too small. They are different sizes! and my eyes are half the width of normal eyes. He cut out more skin, lowered my eyeline, and changed the shape!! NOTHING was what I wanted. Paid 8 million won!! He gave me 4 million refund 6 months later because he did not want to revise it. This is after I went to his office for several weeks, called him, and emailed him everyday. His staff pretended not to know english. They were all unprofessional and came in and out of the office just to watch and gossip. They just stood and stared at me. Some of them went through my photos. He only saw me once after surgery and refused to see me again. He blamed doing the wrong surgeries on me!! I have several photos, emails, and tape recordings, but I would have to sue them which I do not want to do. I did not ask for this surgery at all. I don't know how anyone could mess up so badly. I have uneven scars on my entire eye now. Before my eyes looked 100% better than they do now. He and his practice are the most unethical I have ever seen. When they make mistakes they just cover it up and only offer to fix some of it, and not even as good as the original. I could have fixed some of it right after surgery, but the  chinese english secretary Yang Rahn was not helpful and told me he was too busy. They made me wait too long at it was harder to fix. The same secretary gives wrong information and does not know anything. She lies to me constantly and does not want to answer phone calls, and emails, and says Dr. Cho has vacation when he does not. They told me to come after business hours one time because they thought it was funny. She told me to wait, while they helped other patients, and threated to call the cops when I came back for my revision that they did not want to do. No one can fix what Dr. Cho did to my eyes!!  He is the most nasty and arrogant doctor of them all. Also he is a cheat! They stole money from me and did the wrong surgeries.




that's really bad luck. I assume you had to wait 3 months inbetween all revisional work at minimum for the swelling to go down prior to having another operation? wait till your eyes are fully healed and all swelling is gone then consider getting revisional work done again from a surgeon who specialises on revisional work. 




a couple of us are in a may/june/july group and anyone is welcome to join us for moral support if you're getting surgery done during this time or recovering during this time. my kakaoID is beccahoo


----------



## popcorndreams

Did anyone do revisional DES and get medium to high parallel creases?
I'm researching doctors that can do that style instead of the usual small creases.


----------



## chlak5

Hey guys. So I'm stuck between these clinics. Has anyone gone to dream, cheongdamu, teuim, or jw recently?


----------



## mickely

Due to increasing number of PM asking for B/A photos i decided to post them all here... 2 months review from teuim, revisional DES & epi. Reason: to increase height of eyelid fold and to change shape of eyelid from tapered to parallel to achieve a softer look

Level of satisfaction 75% Reason: left eye corner is too tapered, left eye looks shorter in length (perhaps epicanthoplasty was not done adequately on that eye). I rather like that the left eye fold is slightly higher than the right, retaining my originality somewhat (P.S. I was born with a fold in my left eye but single in the right.)

Top = before
1st pic = Day 1 post-op
2nd pic = 2 weeks
3rd pic = 5 weeks
last pic compilation = currrent at 2 months (the arrow points to my concern, swelling is minimal at this point, scar is red but will fade over time from previous experience)

Am I please with dr kwon's job?
- i am happy that the eyelid fold looks more natural when i am looking downwards. A bad eyejob shows up really well in this position, screaming "I had double eyelid surgery"
- I am not happy that the left eye is still tapered, perhaps if he had chosen to make it an out-fold like i'd asked instead of a in-out fold (his aesthetic), the results would have been more satisfying.

Do i feel like getting another revision from Kwon?
- yes but only on the left eye corner, but having to spend thousands of dollars flying all the way back to Seoul for an unguarantee result is making me think twice about my decision. SHould i or should i not??????


----------



## HJ88

mickely said:


> Due to increasing number of PM asking for B/A photos i decided to post them all here... 2 months review from teuim, revisional DES & epi. Reason: to increase height of eyelid fold and to change shape of eyelid from tapered to parallel to achieve a softer look
> 
> Level of satisfaction 75% Reason: left eye corner is too tapered, left eye looks shorter in length (perhaps epicanthoplasty was not done adequately on that eye). I rather like that the left eye fold is slightly higher than the right, retaining my originality somewhat (P.S. I was born with a fold in my left eye but single in the right.)
> 
> Top = before
> 1st pic = Day 1 post-op
> 2nd pic = 2 weeks
> 3rd pic = 5 weeks
> last pic compilation = currrent at 2 months (the arrow points to my concern, swelling is minimal at this point, scar is red but will fade over time from previous experience)
> 
> Am I please with dr kwon's job?
> - i am happy that the eyelid fold looks more natural when i am looking downwards. A bad eyejob shows up really well in this position, screaming "I had double eyelid surgery"
> - I am not happy that the left eye is still tapered, perhaps if he had chosen to make it an out-fold like i'd asked instead of a in-out fold (his aesthetic), the results would have been more satisfying.
> 
> Do i feel like getting another revision from Kwon?
> - yes but only on the left eye corner, but having to spend thousands of dollars flying all the way back to Seoul for an unguarantee result is making me think twice about my decision. SHould i or should i not??????



Your eyes look absolutely fine. I would leave well enough alone if I were you ...


----------



## beefnoodo

mickely said:


> Due to increasing number of PM asking for B/A photos i decided to post them all here... 2 months review from teuim, revisional DES & epi. Reason: to increase height of eyelid fold and to change shape of eyelid from tapered to parallel to achieve a softer look
> 
> Level of satisfaction 75% Reason: left eye corner is too tapered, left eye looks shorter in length (perhaps epicanthoplasty was not done adequately on that eye). I rather like that the left eye fold is slightly higher than the right, retaining my originality somewhat (P.S. I was born with a fold in my left eye but single in the right.)
> 
> Top = before
> 1st pic = Day 1 post-op
> 2nd pic = 2 weeks
> 3rd pic = 5 weeks
> last pic compilation = currrent at 2 months (the arrow points to my concern, swelling is minimal at this point, scar is red but will fade over time from previous experience)
> 
> Am I please with dr kwon's job?
> - i am happy that the eyelid fold looks more natural when i am looking downwards. A bad eyejob shows up really well in this position, screaming "I had double eyelid surgery"
> - I am not happy that the left eye is still tapered, perhaps if he had chosen to make it an out-fold like i'd asked instead of a in-out fold (his aesthetic), the results would have been more satisfying.
> 
> Do i feel like getting another revision from Kwon?
> - yes but only on the left eye corner, but having to spend thousands of dollars flying all the way back to Seoul for an unguarantee result is making me think twice about my decision. SHould i or should i not??????


I'll be honest, I think your eyes look fine. Even people with natural double eyelids don't have complete symmetry. Just like yhe above post, I think your eyes look great, are far from a botched eye job!

On that happy note, between Teuim (Dr Kwon) and Dream (Dr Hong Lim Choi), is there one anyone would recommend? I'm pretty set on Dr Kwon from Teuim only because the results I've seen look pretty good, I've yet to see a "botched" job.. Perhaps unhappy with the results in that a higher crease was preferred.. Any thoughts? I just want to enhance my existing eyelids and want to keep it natural.


----------



## mongmong

beefnodo, both Teuim and Dream are in my list too. But seem Dr. Kwon good at tapered, but I need parallel. I can't find Dr. Hong in Dream's medical team page. Which other doctor is best for eyelid revision there?


----------



## Dave.gl

Dr. Hong Lim Choi can be found with the JW Beauty Group


----------



## beefnoodo

Oops! Yes I realized I mixed up Dream and JW.. Hehe I meant to say Dr Kwon from Teuim and Dr Choi from JW 

I'm not very clear about the aftercare provided at Teuim.. I hear JW is not bad, but I think I'm ok with a higher tapered natural crease


----------



## smitten_kitten

mickely said:


> Due to increasing number of PM asking for B/A photos i decided to post them all here... 2 months review from teuim, revisional DES & epi. Reason: to increase height of eyelid fold and to change shape of eyelid from tapered to parallel to achieve a softer look
> 
> Level of satisfaction 75% Reason: left eye corner is too tapered, left eye looks shorter in length (perhaps epicanthoplasty was not done adequately on that eye). I rather like that the left eye fold is slightly higher than the right, retaining my originality somewhat (P.S. I was born with a fold in my left eye but single in the right.)
> 
> Top = before
> 1st pic = Day 1 post-op
> 2nd pic = 2 weeks
> 3rd pic = 5 weeks
> last pic compilation = currrent at 2 months (the arrow points to my concern, swelling is minimal at this point, scar is red but will fade over time from previous experience)
> 
> Am I please with dr kwon's job?
> - i am happy that the eyelid fold looks more natural when i am looking downwards. A bad eyejob shows up really well in this position, screaming "I had double eyelid surgery"
> - I am not happy that the left eye is still tapered, perhaps if he had chosen to make it an out-fold like i'd asked instead of a in-out fold (his aesthetic), the results would have been more satisfying.
> 
> Do i feel like getting another revision from Kwon?
> - yes but only on the left eye corner, but having to spend thousands of dollars flying all the way back to Seoul for an unguarantee result is making me think twice about my decision. SHould i or should i not??????



Hi Mickley, thanks for sharing your photos. I think you're stressing too much about the corner of your left eye since I personally had to squint to see any diference (if there IS any difference at all!!) lol 
What DID stand out on the other hand was your right eye's height of crease since it looks like it's drooping. This might be because you were too focus on looking straight into the camera though? It reminded me of something I've read in revisional cases which are all included here. http://www.jwbeauty.com/eng/sub/sub02/eye/again.jsp if you cant find something you relate to THEN you DONT need revision!!!  ok?


----------



## copenhagen78

mickely said:


> Due to increasing number of PM asking for B/A photos i decided to post them all here... 2 months review from teuim, revisional DES & epi. Reason: to increase height of eyelid fold and to change shape of eyelid from tapered to parallel to achieve a softer look
> 
> Level of satisfaction 75% Reason: left eye corner is too tapered, left eye looks shorter in length (perhaps epicanthoplasty was not done adequately on that eye). I rather like that the left eye fold is slightly higher than the right, retaining my originality somewhat (P.S. I was born with a fold in my left eye but single in the right.)
> 
> Top = before
> 1st pic = Day 1 post-op
> 2nd pic = 2 weeks
> 3rd pic = 5 weeks
> last pic compilation = currrent at 2 months (the arrow points to my concern, swelling is minimal at this point, scar is red but will fade over time from previous experience)
> 
> Am I please with dr kwon's job?
> - i am happy that the eyelid fold looks more natural when i am looking downwards. A bad eyejob shows up really well in this position, screaming "I had double eyelid surgery"
> - I am not happy that the left eye is still tapered, perhaps if he had chosen to make it an out-fold like i'd asked instead of a in-out fold (his aesthetic), the results would have been more satisfying.
> 
> Do i feel like getting another revision from Kwon?
> - yes but only on the left eye corner, but having to spend thousands of dollars flying all the way back to Seoul for an unguarantee result is making me think twice about my decision. SHould i or should i not??????



i think your eyes look fine too, probably still healing, give it a time
thank you for your review. wondering how much did you paid for DES ? was it non-incisional or incision ?


----------



## mickely

$4500 for revisional incisional des and epi.  The other clinics only quoted me 3000 so teuim is the most expensive. Tbh I only picked teuim because mine was a revision.  The aftercare was alright I think. I never met kwon again tho post op,  Only the nurse who cleaned my wound and took out the stitches..


----------



## copenhagen78

mickely said:


> $4500 for revisional incisional des and epi.  The other clinics only quoted me 3000 so teuim is the most expensive. Tbh I only picked teuim because mine was a revision.  The aftercare was alright I think. I never met kwon again tho post op,  Only the nurse who cleaned my wound and took out the stitches..



wow, the price is steep! pretty sure many clinics will do it for less.


----------



## mickely

copenhagen78 said:


> wow, the price is steep! pretty sure many clinics will do it for less.



Yea that's why I m not entirely happy I expected  more for the price I paid...  but other forumers told me dr kwon offer free revision so We ll see...


----------



## copenhagen78

mickely said:


> Yea that's why I m not entirely happy I expected  more for the price I paid...  but other forumers told me dr kwon offer free revision so We ll see...



If that the case, then it should be fine with revision free of charge.

A question, for your epi procedure, is there any visible scar ? how long is the recovery time for epi ? I have done non-incision DES last March, and thinking to do the epi in September to wilden my eyes.


----------



## north_star

Anyone had personally done or knows someone who did lid lowering revision at teuim? Appreciate if you could share the information pls, thanks! I am looking to lower mine to something close to hidden lids, with a little amount showing (if possible) at the outer ends.


----------



## smitten_kitten

copenhagen78 said:


> wow, the price is steep! pretty sure many clinics will do it for less.




I've contacted several plastic surgeons in korea for revisional DES. All their prices range from 4000usd - 5500usd (includes revision, epi, ptosis). I havent seen any one else quote me for cheaper and the hospitals I will be consulting with this june are : jw, dream, cheongdamu. havent heard from cinderella and opera yet

we have a summer kakao support group going. if you're going for revision any time this month till july you are welcome to join us. my kakao ID is beccahoo


----------



## Unhappy

smitten_kitten said:


> that's really bad luck. I assume you had to wait 3 months inbetween all revisional work at minimum for the swelling to go down prior to having another operation? wait till your eyes are fully healed and all swelling is gone then consider getting revisional work done again from a surgeon who specialises on revisional work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of us are in a may/june/july group and anyone is welcome to join us for moral support if you're getting surgery done during this time or recovering during this time. my kakaoID is beccahoo


I just got my epi fixed, it looks bad. Dr. Cho BIO messed up my eyes bad. You have to watch out he cannot do so many surgeries so he gets other doctors to do it for him. That is why mine looks so bad. When I woke up there were three doctors there. I am sure the youngest doctor there did my eyes because I could hear them talking.

I need to get my epi fixed. Dr. Cho ruined my whole eyes. He only gave me half refund which is not enough to fix even half of it!!

Who is the best for epi revision? I already went to Teuim so I can't go again, and another doctor but he did not do a good job. 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## copenhagen78

Unhappy said:


> I just got my epi fixed, it looks bad. Dr. Cho BIO messed up my eyes bad. You have to watch out he cannot do so many surgeries so he gets other doctors to do it for him. That is why mine looks so bad. When I woke up there were three doctors there. I am sure the youngest doctor there did my eyes because I could hear them talking.
> 
> I need to get my epi fixed. Dr. Cho ruined my whole eyes. He only gave me half refund which is not enough to fix even half of it!!
> 
> Who is the best for epi revision? I already went to Teuim so I can't go again, and another doctor but he did not do a good job.
> 
> Can anyone help me?



what happened to your epi procedure ? mind explain what went wrong ?


----------



## Unhappy

It is sloppy bad shape and bumps.
Doctor says he will revise it but it does not look like his photos. I should have seen someone better. He was expensive too. Now I have no money left;


----------



## mickely

Unhappy said:


> I just got my epi fixed, it looks bad. Dr. Cho BIO messed up my eyes bad. You have to watch out he cannot do so many surgeries so he gets other doctors to do it for him. That is why mine looks so bad. When I woke up there were three doctors there. I am sure the youngest doctor there did my eyes because I could hear them talking.
> 
> I need to get my epi fixed. Dr. Cho ruined my whole eyes. He only gave me half refund which is not enough to fix even half of it!!
> 
> Who is the best for epi revision? I already went to Teuim so I can't go again, and another doctor but he did not do a good job.
> 
> Can anyone help me?



So u went to teuim for epi and then bio to undo ur epi?  Why didn't u go back to teuim?  did he not offer free revision or did he think u don't need one? 

Mind posting a pic it helps u get things into perspective, perhaps it's not as bad as u thought ?


----------



## mickely

copenhagen78 said:


> If that the case, then it should be fine with revision free of charge.
> 
> A question, for your epi procedure, is there any visible scar ? how long is the recovery time for epi ? I have done non-incision DES last March, and thinking to do the epi in September to wilden my eyes.



The scarring is not bad, my canthus is slightly  red atm,  from experience the only scar left with be white/pale and only visible when u pull  the eye corner  towards ur nose.  Dr kwon didn't even know I have epi before until I told him


----------



## north_star

Unhappy said:


> It is sloppy bad shape and bumps.
> Doctor says he will revise it but it does not look like his photos. I should have seen someone better. He was expensive too. Now I have no money left;



Can you explain the shape? I had mine done at the same place too.. 

For epi restoration, eve and shinseung are supposed to be good. There are several posts about them in this forum. You might want to check them out~


----------



## angelicfiend

I just emailed starclinic n they told me Dr Qiu no longer does dbl eyelid surgery &#128546; I was 90% confirmed that I wanted him to do it n now Im lost!

My sis had hers don't by Dr chen at regent n Im not sure if I wanna go there as he is famous for mini-incision but dwtime is slower n I had consulted a local doc n he mentioned I didn't hv to remove fats so the stitching method would be ok, although he did suggested me to get epi as I hv sm excess skin which might cause multiple folds.

Anyone has any other Taiwan docs to recommend?? Kinda lost now. Sigh


----------



## Unhappy

copenhagen78 said:


> what happened to your epi procedure ? mind explain what went wrong ?


I got it fixed from another doctor. Bio said he would fix it but I would have to sign a waiver because he would not admit there was a problem. But I could not sign it because he mad so many mistakes before. I should have because the next doctor was not much better.

I don't want to give his name out because he said he would revise it . He's nice but the work is not as good as his photos. I already paid him a lot of money. He was afraid to do to drastic surgery which is what I needed so he did a surgery he could undo. So it does not look as good as a surgery that would have cleaner incision lines. I got so mad at him because I think since I had such bad luck with good doctors people are afraid of me. Also I saw these doctors for more than one consultation so they think I am difficult.
I am so upset because I could have paid anyone to fix it but now I am out of money. One member on this forum blames me and not the doctors I saw. Some of these doctors I saw have good reputations but they also make mistakes. Why would I pay so much money if I wanted bad surgery. I also did wait appropriate time in between surgeries. I can write longer reviews but it would only make the doctors look bad.


----------



## Unhappy

mickely said:


> So u went to teuim for epi and then bio to undo ur epi?  Why didn't u go back to teuim?  did he not offer free revision or did he think u don't need one?
> 
> Mind posting a pic it helps u get things into perspective, perhaps it's not as bad as u thought ?


No I did not go to Teuim or BIO to fix my epi, That was before, I had many operations. You go see them, They are okay, but they also mess up. Bio did not even do my eyes. He let his young doctor there do it in bait and switch doctor. Teuim did my epi awhile ago. It was okay but I did not need it. 
No my last doctor for epi had to fix an epi I got done at BIO who messed up. I will not give his name yet, but it was not the best job especially for the price.


----------



## Unhappy

I do not know if my reviews will help anyone. I feel I am the victim of so much bad surgery. It is unfair it does not happen to everyone. I will stop writing reviews. It does not matter. All doctors make mistakes. If a doctor's clinic is busy he may or may not make mistake on your face. He might not care as much because he has so many patients or may be tired.


----------



## Unhappy

When they make a mistake they don't admit it and you have spent so much money. If your eyes are not difficult you don't have to worry as much but it is not fair the way they treated me and used me for my money. They made many mistakes but only I know and have to live with it?


----------



## copenhagen78

Unhappy said:


> I got it fixed from another doctor. Bio said he would fix it but I would have to sign a waiver because he would not admit there was a problem. But I could not sign it because he mad so many mistakes before. I should have because the next doctor was not much better.
> 
> I don't want to give his name out because he said he would revise it . He's nice but the work is not as good as his photos. I already paid him a lot of money. He was afraid to do to drastic surgery which is what I needed so he did a surgery he could undo. So it does not look as good as a surgery that would have cleaner incision lines. I got so mad at him because I think since I had such bad luck with good doctors people are afraid of me. Also I saw these doctors for more than one consultation so they think I am difficult.
> I am so upset because I could have paid anyone to fix it but now I am out of money. One member on this forum blames me and not the doctors I saw. Some of these doctors I saw have good reputations but they also make mistakes. Why would I pay so much money if I wanted bad surgery. I also did wait appropriate time in between surgeries. I can write longer reviews but it would only make the doctors look bad.



I'm so sorry to hear that, plastic surgery gone wrong is the last all we wanted. I hope you put it through this tough time.

If you don't mind, probably you can share what went wrong with the epi procedure ? before and after pictures ?


----------



## wabisabi888

angelicfiend said:


> Anyone has any other Taiwan docs to recommend?? Kinda lost now. Sigh



I'm going to see Dr Kao on June fifth for revision des and epicanthoplasty


----------



## copenhagen78

Anyone know how long to wait before doing revision after non-incision DES? 3 months or 6 months ?


----------



## Rachy888

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a revision to lower my high, sausage-like and irregular eyelid folds and plan to consult a few Korean plastic surgeons before a making a final decision.
> 
> Anyone keen to travel  to Seoul in May next year? We could encourage and keep each other company.



Hi thickeyelid. Im in seoul now. Want to meet up?


----------



## Yogi BB

Rachy888 said:


> Hi thickeyelid. Im in seoul now. Want to meet up?


Hi Rachy888!  I'm in Seoul as well.  Have you decided on a clinic yet?


----------



## angelicfiend

wabisabi888 said:


> I'm going to see Dr Kao on June fifth for revision des and epicanthoplasty



Do u mind sharing more details like price n your results pls? If possible can email,me at bunnytootangy@gmail.com

 Im planning to go in July. So far I contacted Dr &#26954;&#22283;&#36637; (avail in June) and Dr Su (&#34311 from &#20126;&#31435;&#23665;&#22823;&#35386;&#25152; (avail in Aug). Both docs I just randomly Googled. Where is Dr Kao from? Thank you so much.


----------



## shishi009

Rachy88 ........i did my revisional eylid surgry frm jueun clinic in january this year.....n i am so happy with results...so must contact them bfore u decide any dr.....he is very nice dr....always loves to listen u......i am from pakistan work in uae....a teacher


----------



## shishi009

Hi ....i sugest all of those who are looking for revisional procedure for eyes...they  must see jueun ps...i did my revision there n so happy with results


----------



## shishi009

Can u tell me who pm you about jueun ps???


----------



## shishi009

Can u tell me who pm you about jueun ps??? I too has a wonderfull experience with that clinic...n plz if u can send me pics of thier revisions i woulx really apreciate it....


----------



## Rachy888

Yogi BB said:


> Hi Rachy888!  I'm in Seoul as well.  Have you decided on a clinic yet?



Hi yogi bb. I ll pm you my kakao id! I just finished my rhinoplasty at banobagi by dr lee


----------



## Thickeyelid

Rachy888 said:


> Hi thickeyelid. Im in seoul now. Want to meet up?



Hi, Sorry,  I am no longer in Seoul. All the best for your procedure.


----------



## Rachy888

Anyone did revision eyelid with dr soo shin kim from real cosmetic? I really appreciate anyone to share with me. I want to revise my eyes as it looks heavy at the top. My first surgery was non incisional, epi and ptosis correction. 

Ive attached current picture and old pic. I feel my eyes looks unnatural.


----------



## babyangel11

Rachy888 said:


> Anyone did revision eyelid with dr soo shin kim from real cosmetic? I really appreciate anyone to share with me. I want to revise my eyes as it looks heavy at the top. My first surgery was non incisional, epi and ptosis correction.
> 
> Ive attached current picture and old pic. I feel my eyes looks unnatural.


 

Hi Rachy888

Which doctor did your eye surgery n how much did you pay? When did you do it?

Your post surgery eye seems not bad n looks fine n natural


----------



## disney121

Rachy888 said:


> Anyone did revision eyelid with dr soo shin kim from real cosmetic? I really appreciate anyone to share with me. I want to revise my eyes as it looks heavy at the top. My first surgery was non incisional, epi and ptosis correction.
> 
> Ive attached current picture and old pic. I feel my eyes looks unnatural.



Hi Rachy,

Your eyelids look fine. What do you mean by heavy at the top


----------



## disney121

Rachy888 said:


> Anyone did revision eyelid with dr soo shin kim from real cosmetic? I really appreciate anyone to share with me. I want to revise my eyes as it looks heavy at the top. My first surgery was non incisional, epi and ptosis correction.
> 
> Ive attached current picture and old pic. I feel my eyes looks unnatural.



I did my eyelid revision at Real and am disappointed with the outcome.


----------



## verseHG

Hi @Rachy888 I think your eyes look great. Did you also do your nose? Maybe you should wait some time for your eyes to de-swell..


----------



## smitten_kitten

So I've been following this thread for awhile now since I had a serious need for revisional on my first DES.


I can finally testify to having symmetrical eyes and finally say goodbye to my wonky eye that always made me upset! 


As promised I have done all my consults and compiled my reviews of each of them. I had 4 clinics on my short list and I ended up visiting a total of 7 clinics before narrowing down my list to 2. Surprisingly none of my original 4 made my top 2 and it was also easy to strike them off based on the consults I had. 
 Clinics I visited: Dream, ASPS, JW, Jaedon, CheongdamU,VIP, MVP
 Clinics I visited for consults after my op with a friend: Teuim, JJ, JK (Teuim post review to be added).

x

 So I ended up doing surgery with MVP for both DES revision, epi, and complete rhinoplasty (bridge, tip, alar reduction). I have to say my results are great and I am waiting to get back to my home country so I can properly upload photos using my computer. I also got my eyebrows done at MVP using their call in eyebrow lady lol..

x

I'll upload some piccies when I get back from Korea!


----------



## 7Chanel7

Rachy888 said:


> Hi yogi bb. I ll pm you my kakao id! I just finished my rhinoplasty at banobagi by dr lee




Hi, do you have any pictures to share of your post op?  I've thought about doing my nose as well but held off on that and made my eyes a priority instead.  But I'm still somewhat considering it if I can find a doctor who can pull off a great nose job.  Thanks!


----------



## 7Chanel7

copenhagen78 said:


> i think your eyes look fine too, probably still healing, give it a time
> thank you for your review. wondering how much did you paid for DES ? was it non-incisional or incision ?




Sorry for asking something that may sound absurd... but I am not familiar with all of the medical PS terms.  How does an out-fold differ from an in-fold?  I don't get that.


----------



## beefnoodo

In-fold is like tapered and is the type of lid that tends to be smaller and perhaps shows more at the ends of the eyes

Out-fold is parallel lids whereby the inner corner and the fold don't touch

In-out fold is a hybrid and is tapered. The difference between this and the in-fold is it shows more of the inner lid and sometimes might even be slightly parallel (inner corner almost touches the start of the double eyelid..

This is how I understand the different lid types from reading online, hope this helps! I pretty much use Dr Kwons site to educate me on this lol would recommend you to read it over if you want a better understanding. Although I think many of the other clinics explain the differences too but I found Kwon easier to understand


----------



## 7Chanel7

beefnoodo said:


> In-fold is like tapered and is the type of lid that tends to be smaller and perhaps shows more at the ends of the eyes
> 
> Out-fold is parallel lids whereby the inner corner and the fold don't touch
> 
> In-out fold is a hybrid and is tapered. The difference between this and the in-fold is it shows more of the inner lid and sometimes might even be slightly parallel (inner corner almost touches the start of the double eyelid..
> 
> This is how I understand the different lid types from reading online, hope this helps! I pretty much use Dr Kwons site to educate me on this lol would recommend you to read it over if you want a better understanding. Although I think many of the other clinics explain the differences too but I found Kwon easier to understand




Thanks!  I asked a couple other people and I didn't fully understand their explanations... lol.  This somewhat helps but I'll check out Dr Kwon's site.  Maybe if I actually see pictures of examples I'll have a much better idea.  I'm more of a visual person I guess.


----------



## 7Chanel7

7Chanel7 said:


> Thanks!  I asked a couple other people and I didn't fully understand their explanations... lol.  This somewhat helps but I'll check out Dr Kwon's site.  Maybe if I actually see pictures of examples I'll have a much better idea.  I'm more of a visual person I guess.




I'm so glad there were pictures up to explain each type of fold.  I guess I'm in between an outfold and high degree outfold.  Medium outfold?  My inner corners don't touch and my outer corners are more parallel than tapered.  

Yay... lol


----------



## north_star

Rachy888 said:


> Anyone did revision eyelid with dr soo shin kim from real cosmetic? I really appreciate anyone to share with me. I want to revise my eyes as it looks heavy at the top. My first surgery was non incisional, epi and ptosis correction.
> 
> Ive attached current picture and old pic. I feel my eyes looks unnatural.



Hi I have similar type of crease as you and am also looking for revision to lower it. Have you decided on a clinic? How many months post op are you? You should wait because mine continues to soften at 6th month. I may do my revision at the 1 year mark.


----------



## Winter11

Hi! Did you get your eyelids revision done yet? If you did how is turn out ?


----------



## Winter11

Hi! I got my eyelids done in 2014 with dr.charle Lee and my eye turn out the same as your, I am doing a lots of research to do my revision in Korea. Would you pls let me know how is your revision turn out? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Winter11

Hi! I got my eyelids done by dr.charles Lee in LA too and my eyelids turn out very thick and heavy look very unaural. I really want to go to Korea to do a revision but don't know which dr. Is good, would you please share your dr. Inf . Thank you so much!!


----------



## toronto_m

I had 2 double eyelid surgeries 5-6 years ago. The first surgery caused a tugging and pulling sensation in my right eye when I look up. This discomfort makes me reluctant to fully open my eye. There is no discomfort when I close my eye, only when I open my eye.

The second surgery, in Korea, did not correct this problem. Here are some things I noticed about this discomfort.

The sensation is least problematic when I wake up in the morning. However, as the day progresses, the sensation gets worse. I assume it's because the constant looking up puts a strain to the nerve/muscle.

Some days are better than others - yesterday ,the sensation was very uncomfortable to the point I was rubbing my eyes every minute.

When I lift my right eyesockets/eyebrows up with my hand, the sensation is less apparent when I look up.

Eyedrops and creams don't help with the sensation

I have lived with my eyelid condition for the past 6 years, but it has been a constant struggle, and overwhelming at times. 

Are there any medical solutions to this problem? Any insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7Chanel7

toronto_m said:


> I had 2 double eyelid surgeries 5-6 years ago. The first surgery caused a tugging and pulling sensation in my right eye when I look up. This discomfort makes me reluctant to fully open my eye. There is no discomfort when I close my eye, only when I open my eye.
> 
> The second surgery, in Korea, did not correct this problem. Here are some things I noticed about this discomfort.
> 
> The sensation is least problematic when I wake up in the morning. However, as the day progresses, the sensation gets worse. I assume it's because the constant looking up puts a strain to the nerve/muscle.
> 
> Some days are better than others - yesterday ,the sensation was very uncomfortable to the point I was rubbing my eyes every minute.
> 
> When I lift my right eyesockets/eyebrows up with my hand, the sensation is less apparent when I look up.
> 
> Eyedrops and creams don't help with the sensation
> 
> I have lived with my eyelid condition for the past 6 years, but it has been a constant struggle, and overwhelming at times.
> 
> Are there any medical solutions to this problem? Any insights would be greatly appreciated.




Oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear about your situation.  May I ask where your original surgery was done at?  I pray there will be a resolution for you.


----------



## Jthenet

Hello babes! Seems like everyone choose to go korea for double eyelid reconstruction (and other procedures too).. Anyone has any inputs and insights about Taiwan doctors instead? 

My friend went to regent(Taiwan, de chen) for double eye lid (traditional cutting method) and it looks quite natural. Bit I'm not sure if the doctor is experienced in reconstruction. Does anyone has a good doctor in Taiwan to recommend? Many thanks


----------



## HJ88

Jthenet said:


> Hello babes! Seems like everyone choose to go korea for double eyelid reconstruction (and other procedures too).. Anyone has any inputs and insights about Taiwan doctors instead?
> 
> My friend went to regent(Taiwan, de chen) for double eye lid (traditional cutting method) and it looks quite natural. Bit I'm not sure if the doctor is experienced in reconstruction. Does anyone has a good doctor in Taiwan to recommend? Many thanks



I went to Taiwan twice for my first surgeries many years ago. I had a great experience with Dr Chuang from Wish Clinic for my nose, chin implant, brow lift, cheek implants. I also went wih a friend for the first trip who had buccal fat removal, eyes, nose. She was so happy she was considering to go back to have breast done (as that is what Wish is very famous for).

I have no hesitation to recommend Dr Chuang. Even all these years later he still responds to my emails if I ever need to check anything from my surgery (ie whether I can go under MRI etc).


----------



## Jthenet

I'm actually a little skeptical towards wish clinic because I was quoted 2 different pricing by the nurses when I did my nose fillers there. But besides that, most (if not all) of the reviews I have seen about wish are positive. (:


----------



## HJ88

Jthenet said:


> I'm actually a little skeptical towards wish clinic because I was quoted 2 different pricing by the nurses when I did my nose fillers there. But besides that, most (if not all) of the reviews I have seen about wish are positive. (:



I doubt the nurses are the same as when I went there so I can't really comment. Also I only ever dealt directly with Dr Chuang.

It would be a shame if his nurses are tarnishing his good reputation though. I find the consiltants in the korean clinics are like that too - overly sales-focused and pushy (and often nothing like the actual doctor). 


You should go where you feel comfortable tho


----------



## Ellia2510

Hi
I did asian blepharoplasty and epicanthoplasty last month. I know that final results are still far but I'd like to share my concern about the crease. I find that the right side crease is too high and the left side one is too low. I really don't believe that the assymetry will disappear. Tell me, what do you think ?


----------



## 7Chanel7

Ellia2510 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did asian blepharoplasty and epicanthoplasty last month. I know that final results are still far but I'd like to share my concern about the crease. I find that the right side crease is too high and the left side one is too low. I really don't believe that the assymetry will disappear. Tell me, what do you think ?




Hi Ellia, to me it appears that the left eye just has more skin overlapping the crease, but it's still kinda hard to say just looking at that picture. If it is the case, then I doubt there will ever be symmetry once you've fully healed, unless the skin is lifted a bit with a specific procedure or cut to match or closely match the other side. I actually know a lot of people with that problem so I'm just speculating based off of their experience. However, your situation may be different. I would probably wait just a little bit longer for the healing process to be more prominent and then seek professional advice. Good luck, and I wish you all the best with your recovery and permanent results.


----------



## 7Chanel7

Ellia2510 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did asian blepharoplasty and epicanthoplasty last month. I know that final results are still far but I'd like to share my concern about the crease. I find that the right side crease is too high and the left side one is too low. I really don't believe that the assymetry will disappear. Tell me, what do you think ?




Btw, I noticed there are two other pictures of someone else attached with yours. ???


----------



## Ellia2510

7Chanel7 said:


> Btw, I noticed there are two other pictures of someone else attached with yours. ???


OK, let's wait and see. I''ll met the surgeon soon.
By the way, I don't see any other pictures except mine.


----------



## T_dulac1

Still not sure what the indent is but my surgeon gave me anime eyes. I made it VERY clear that I do not want such round eyes. It is 2 wks post op...any idea if this effect is going to disappear? Not trying to offend anyone who prefers this style, but I do not have the personality for this to make sense or to pull it off. Nor the facial structure, but since aesthetic principles I guess are no longer a facet in plastic surgery, who cares if it doesn't fit my facial structure. I'd have to lose about 20 pounds to become emaciated for this look to make sense on my body. And that is not going to happen because I have a feeling in a few weeks my alcohol intake is going to skyrocket as a result of this. I need a revision. Anyone have any idea who to go to. Went to Dr. Kang at IOU for a consult. The consultation lady was a nightmare. She told me I can't close my eyes fully and then the doctor was like yeah, you can close your eyes. Then they started spewing percentages at me...90% aren't happy after 6 months. And I'm like, really that seems like an overwhelming percentage, so why are you telling me I probably will be fine. And he's like it's not exactly 90%, could be 86%....

And they quoted me 7 mil for revision. I didn't like Dr. Kang. He basically laughed me out of his office. This has been a nightmare. It's not even that it looks unnatural, well it does but not surgical like it did last week. It just looks highly unnatural on ME. Also I think I got ptosis from this (pics are using forehead to open eyes), but my surgeon says I'm "still swollen," and "just wait." They laugh me out of their office too. I won't say which clinic, but you can PM me. I will wait another month or two before I decide whether I hate them or not.


----------



## mickely

T_dulac1 said:


> Still not sure what the indent is but my surgeon gave me anime eyes. I made it VERY clear that I do not want such round eyes. It is 2 wks post op...any idea if this effect is going to disappear? Not trying to offend anyone who prefers this style, but I do not have the personality for this to make sense or to pull it off. Nor the facial structure, but since aesthetic principles I guess are no longer a facet in plastic surgery, who cares if it doesn't fit my facial structure. I'd have to lose about 20 pounds to become emaciated for this look to make sense on my body. And that is not going to happen because I have a feeling in a few weeks my alcohol intake is going to skyrocket as a result of this. I need a revision. Anyone have any idea who to go to. Went to Dr. Kang at IOU for a consult. The consultation lady was a nightmare. She told me I can't close my eyes fully and then the doctor was like yeah, you can close your eyes. Then they started spewing percentages at me...90% aren't happy after 6 months. And I'm like, really that seems like an overwhelming percentage, so why are you telling me I probably will be fine. And he's like it's not exactly 90%, could be 86%....
> 
> And they quoted me 7 mil for revision. I didn't like Dr. Kang. He basically laughed me out of his office. This has been a nightmare. It's not even that it looks unnatural, well it does but not surgical like it did last week. It just looks highly unnatural on ME. Also I think I got ptosis from this (pics are using forehead to open eyes), but my surgeon says I'm "still swollen," and "just wait." They laugh me out of their office too. I won't say which clinic, but you can PM me. I will wait another month or two before I decide whether I hate them or not.



Itsonly 2 weeks post op,  expect the height to drop  by another half.. That said it will take up to 6 months for it to completely deswelll ,  trust me on this,  I Iiterallyy cried my heart out when i saw how tthick/high my eyelids were  after my primary, almost felt like killing myself then haha, n  sutures came undone as a result  needing rrevision.. Don't stress sseriously..  If only I knew the existence of ppurse forums then would hv saved me the pain of an emotional rRollercoaster


----------



## T_dulac1

mickely said:


> Itsonly 2 weeks post op,  expect the height to drop  by another half.. That said it will take up to 6 months for it to completely deswelll ,  trust me on this,  I Iiterallyy cried my heart out when i saw how tthick/high my eyelids were  after my primary, almost felt like killing myself then haha, n  sutures came undone as a result  needing rrevision.. Don't stress sseriously..  If only I knew the existence of ppurse forums then would hv saved me the pain of an emotional rRollercoaster


Thanks. Yeah, cried a few times myself, but I am more calm. The crease did drop a biiiit since week 1 so am hopeful. I have a question though. My eyelid does not seem all that swollen. Is it internal swelling then that causes the high crease? Why did your sutures come out? Did you get non-incisional?


----------



## pikapikachu

Hi everyone!

I had a terrible eyelid revision done at Banobagi by Dr.Lee 5 months ago. My eyes look so horrible now I wanna die ))): does anyone has suggestions for good clinics? I need help~


----------



## pikapikachu

Has anyone heard of Duhan plastic surgery? Please share~


----------



## mickely

T_dulac1 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, cried a few times myself, but I am more calm. The crease did drop a biiiit since week 1 so am hopeful. I have a question though. My eyelid does not seem all that swollen. Is it internal swelling then that causes the high crease? Why did your sutures come out? Did you get non-incisional?



It was done thru iincisionalbut i tthink I was ttoo sstressed  then or cried  too many  ttimes, the fold came undone ..  Just wait uuntil 6 months before any revisio..  It will keep changing until then hhopefully for the better


----------



## sereen

Anyone had high crease for double eyelid revison in korea to share? I'm looking for doctor that can do high crease but seems that korea doctors like to do low crease which I don't like.


----------



## Nikkib99

Hey everyone, this might be a silly question but after doing your first DES and if you aren't 100% satisfied with the results, would you go back to the same doctor to have it fixed or a different one for revision? I wouldn't say I'm completely dissatisfied with DES from my first doctor, just a slightly uneven ptosis that I wished he can fix.

would also like to ask, how does ptosis revision work? Would they have to do anything to your eyelids? I'm assuming no because its the muscle inside the eyelid that the doc should be working on right? The ptosis on my left eye is stronger than my right so my left eye looks awake while my right just looks sleepy.. my eyelids are even though.. lol


----------



## 7Chanel7

Nikkib99 said:


> Hey everyone, this might be a silly question but after doing your first DES and if you aren't 100% satisfied with the results, would you go back to the same doctor to have it fixed or a different one for revision? I wouldn't say I'm completely dissatisfied with DES from my first doctor, just a slightly uneven ptosis that I wished he can fix.
> 
> would also like to ask, how does ptosis revision work? Would they have to do anything to your eyelids? I'm assuming no because its the muscle inside the eyelid that the doc should be working on right? The ptosis on my left eye is stronger than my right so my left eye looks awake while my right just looks sleepy.. my eyelids are even though.. lol




Do you have a picture you can share?  I guess for me it would depend on how bad it is and if the doctor is known for revisions.  Also, it would have to be free if I plan to go back to the same doctor.  I'm just speaking for myself on what I'd probably do.


----------



## 7Chanel7

sereen said:


> Anyone had high crease for double eyelid revison in korea to share? I'm looking for doctor that can do high crease but seems that korea doctors like to do low crease which I don't like.




Thailand does a lot of high creases but a lot of botched jobs come from there too.  Maybe try Taiwan?


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

Hi Guys.
I had non incision double eyelid on one eye at Oscar clinic.
6 months later I have something on it looking like a mole. 
The clinic said my skin made trouble with the thread therefore I will need to go back for revision and probably do incisional  method this time.
I ll be visiting many clinics for 8 days and will keep you guys updated. Even they offer free revision I m really scared of scar now and that it gets worse. 
The girls in our group had very nice eyes after going to braun clinic but now they have couple of changes and after care was horrible to another friend so I will skip the clinic this time.
Have you ever heard of duhan clinic , swan,  ysenb,  secret , jayjun ,cheongdamu or before and after for revision? 
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## GPR

T_dulac1 said:


> Still not sure what the indent is but my surgeon gave me anime eyes. I made it VERY clear that I do not want such round eyes. It is 2 wks post op...any idea if this effect is going to disappear? Not trying to offend anyone who prefers this style, but I do not have the personality for this to make sense or to pull it off. Nor the facial structure, but since aesthetic principles I guess are no longer a facet in plastic surgery, who cares if it doesn't fit my facial structure. I'd have to lose about 20 pounds to become emaciated for this look to make sense on my body. And that is not going to happen because I have a feeling in a few weeks my alcohol intake is going to skyrocket as a result of this. I need a revision. Anyone have any idea who to go to. Went to Dr. Kang at IOU for a consult. The consultation lady was a nightmare. She told me I can't close my eyes fully and then the doctor was like yeah, you can close your eyes. Then they started spewing percentages at me...90% aren't happy after 6 months. And I'm like, really that seems like an overwhelming percentage, so why are you telling me I probably will be fine. And he's like it's not exactly 90%, could be 86%....
> 
> And they quoted me 7 mil for revision. I didn't like Dr. Kang. He basically laughed me out of his office. This has been a nightmare. It's not even that it looks unnatural, well it does but not surgical like it did last week. It just looks highly unnatural on ME. Also I think I got ptosis from this (pics are using forehead to open eyes), but my surgeon says I'm "still swollen," and "just wait." They laugh me out of their office too. I won't say which clinic, but you can PM me. I will wait another month or two before I decide whether I hate them or not.


Don't worry, your crease will definitely get narrower in a month or two! It looks good from the photos to me.


----------



## popcorndreams

Just got my revision at JW a few days ago! I'll write a detailed review later.
Is anyone else in Korea right now?


----------



## Ellia2510

Hello
I met the surgeon this month after a double eye surgery of 8 weeks. The right eye will be reviewed as it's assymetric. There's no fee for revision.


----------



## binnies

T_dulac1 said:


> Still not sure what the indent is but my surgeon gave me anime eyes. I made it VERY clear that I do not want such round eyes. It is 2 wks post op...any idea if this effect is going to disappear? Not trying to offend anyone who prefers this style, but I do not have the personality for this to make sense or to pull it off. Nor the facial structure, but since aesthetic principles I guess are no longer a facet in plastic surgery, who cares if it doesn't fit my facial structure. I'd have to lose about 20 pounds to become emaciated for this look to make sense on my body. And that is not going to happen because I have a feeling in a few weeks my alcohol intake is going to skyrocket as a result of this. I need a revision. Anyone have any idea who to go to. Went to Dr. Kang at IOU for a consult. The consultation lady was a nightmare. She told me I can't close my eyes fully and then the doctor was like yeah, you can close your eyes. Then they started spewing percentages at me...90% aren't happy after 6 months. And I'm like, really that seems like an overwhelming percentage, so why are you telling me I probably will be fine. And he's like it's not exactly 90%, could be 86%....
> 
> And they quoted me 7 mil for revision. I didn't like Dr. Kang. He basically laughed me out of his office. This has been a nightmare. It's not even that it looks unnatural, well it does but not surgical like it did last week. It just looks highly unnatural on ME. Also I think I got ptosis from this (pics are using forehead to open eyes), but my surgeon says I'm "still swollen," and "just wait." They laugh me out of their office too. I won't say which clinic, but you can PM me. I will wait another month or two before I decide whether I hate them or not.


Which doctor done yr double eyelid?


----------



## roxy64

Hi girlie..i just discoved this forum looking for eyelid revision. I know this,thread is old but hoping to find a dr that can fix my messed up eyelid by Dr. Charles Lee in LA a few years ago.  I didn't know how many girls were victims of his until I read this thread and god knows how many more.  Would you please email me because I'm new and I can't pm you.  My email is roxymydog@yahoo.com I would,really appreciate it..thank you


----------



## roxy64

Hi girls..I'm new here and live in the states.  I had my eyelids surgery a few years back by Dr. Charles Lee and he messed up my eyelids  big time.  My lids  are way too high, unnaturally rounded and badly scarred.  I don't know if they can be fixed at this point.  I would appreciate any of you girls who have or had similar problems to please let me know which drs  you would recommend.


----------



## Unhappy

.


----------



## Unhappy

I had problem with Dr. Kang fron IOU. He botched up my surgery and I had to get it fixed. He also refused he did anything wrong saying the problem will go away. Later he changed my medical records saying I had the problem before. 

I tried to get my eyes revised with Dr. In Chang Cho from BIO formerly Bandoeyes and he did doctor switching on me. My surgery is much worse than before and I have medical complications now. They are two different shapes and sizes and I have jagged scars. My eyes look worse than anyone's picture on this forum. I went to several doctors but no one can fix it. I feel like killing myself. Dr. Cho treated me so badly. I was allowed to see him only once after surgery and then had to go through his secretary who was difficult to talk to. They lied about the whole thing and it was a nightmare. I spent 8 million won and the normal price is 6 million for basic revision surgery by this doctor. When I woke up a young doctor was doing my eyes and was arguing with Dr. Cho about what surgeries he did. After surgery Dr. Cho told me the past is the past so I should not be angry. Instead he got mad at me because he thought I was not speaking to him respectfully. After weeks of harassing their office Dr. Cho said he would revise some of it, but it would be not like before. After 6 months they decided not to help me, and I was only able to receive half my money after weeks of arguing with them. He seemed to think just because they did surgery they get money either way. I heard from other doctors that Dr. Cho never gives refunds, and they could not believe what Dr. Cho did to my eyes, and cannot understand why anyone would do such surgeries.


----------



## Sodium

T_dulac1 said:


> Still not sure what the indent is but my surgeon gave me anime eyes. I made it VERY clear that I do not want such round eyes. It is 2 wks post op...any idea if this effect is going to disappear? Not trying to offend anyone who prefers this style, but I do not have the personality for this to make sense or to pull it off. Nor the facial structure, but since aesthetic principles I guess are no longer a facet in plastic surgery, who cares if it doesn't fit my facial structure. I'd have to lose about 20 pounds to become emaciated for this look to make sense on my body. And that is not going to happen because I have a feeling in a few weeks my alcohol intake is going to skyrocket as a result of this. I need a revision. Anyone have any idea who to go to. Went to Dr. Kang at IOU for a consult. The consultation lady was a nightmare. She told me I can't close my eyes fully and then the doctor was like yeah, you can close your eyes. Then they started spewing percentages at me...90% aren't happy after 6 months. And I'm like, really that seems like an overwhelming percentage, so why are you telling me I probably will be fine. And he's like it's not exactly 90%, could be 86%....
> 
> And they quoted me 7 mil for revision. I didn't like Dr. Kang. He basically laughed me out of his office. This has been a nightmare. It's not even that it looks unnatural, well it does but not surgical like it did last week. It just looks highly unnatural on ME. Also I think I got ptosis from this (pics are using forehead to open eyes), but my surgeon says I'm "still swollen," and "just wait." They laugh me out of their office too. I won't say which clinic, but you can PM me. I will wait another month or two before I decide whether I hate them or not.



I'm so sorry this happened to you.

Sometimes plastic surgeons in Korea purposely change something to not match your other features-- so that you can come back for more plastic surgery on your other features to match the first one fixed.

On the other hand, I've seen a lot of people who received DES and their swelling was causing their crease to look super huge, but it went down by almost 80% after time. I can still see bruises on your eyes, so it's safe to assume your eyes are still swollen and maybe you should wait a bit before getting too analytical on yourself. I know personally that after I get surgery and I'm still swollen, without healing completely, I over analyze myself and jump to conclusions that my surgery looks horrible. 

Just please give yourself some time and I hope everything turns out well for you


----------



## pikapikachu

chcollector said:


> Im also planning to get my double eyelids revised soon again. i have searched information for the best surgeon for it n found a pretty good one. All of my friends got their jobs there n all seemed like pretty happy abt the result. Cannot wait to get it done within this month.




May I ask which clinic is that? I'm looking for revision too


----------



## Unhappy

Hellokitty15 said:


> SassyChic09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sassychic
> 
> hope you don't mind i PM you.  I read your threads about eyelid surgery.  I am planning to go early next year and very panic about it.  Would you mind to share your experience and which clinic and doctor you choose at the end?  How was the result?
> 
> I am contacting Docfinder and they have recommended me Bananogi, JW and ID.  I am a bit confused with all the information around...
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Thank you
> Hellokitty
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Cho from Bandoeyeps now known as BIO screwed up my eyes and overcharged me for the surgery he did not do. He did doctor switching and did not say that he did not do it when I asked him about it. I would not trust him at all. He is a mean and arrogant doctor who does not care about patient when there is a problem. Some people had good luck but others had horrible like me. Another user on a Chinese forum said he botched up her eyes too. She said one of her eyes looks much different than the other. Mine are much worse than hers. There is nothing I can do.
Click to expand...


----------



## roxy64

Unhappy said:


> Hellokitty15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Cho from Bandoeyeps now known as BIO screwed up my eyes and overcharged me for the surgery he did not do. He did doctor switching and did not say that he did not do it when I asked him about it. I would not trust him at all. He is a mean and arrogant doctor who does not care about patient when there is a problem. Some people had good luck but others had horrible like me. Another user on a Chinese forum said he botched up her eyes too. She said one of her eyes looks much different than the other. Mine are much worse than hers. There is nothing I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi unhappy..would you mind sharing your pics please
Click to expand...


----------



## smitten_kitten

Rose Smith said:


> Are eyelid surgeries reversible?



DEPENDS. Too little skin cut is an easy fix. Too much skin cut will be difficult to reverse. Ptosis correct over done will make your eyes look like it's in a constant state of shock and that is either permanent or extremely difficult to reverse. A good doctor will err on the side of caution whilst trying to achieve the maximum results you want.  

I have been to Korea twice now for surgery. I can personally confirm that getting a consultation isn't difficult and many times you can just walk into the clinic and ask to see a surgeon. Nonetheless, PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH and make a top 3 list of clinics + their doctors you want to consult with, email them to schedule an appointment, and take notes during your consults. INBETWEEN, drop by to as many clinics to see what else can be offered to you. 

In all honesty, my top 3 clinics included all the BIG NAME brands and I ended up going with a clinic that I passed by in a taxi because I got lost looking for my AirBnB! lol The point is, DO NOT limit your options by going through DocFinder and paying a deposit up front before you have your consults. Even during your consults, NEVER allow yourself to be pressured into paying a deposit! [EDIT: until you have already made up your mind!]

PS. I needed revision on my DES that I originally did in Thailand. They were uneven and wonky (one side was bigger than the other). I thought this could not be fixed and so I lived with it for 5 years and actually learnt to live with them... It's been almost 6 months since I had the botch Thai job done and it still surprises me when I look into the mirror and see symmetrical eyelids. If you need revision, DON'T LOSE  HOPE YET!!  

All the best !


----------



## Unhappy

Hellokitty15 said:


> Unhappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Unhappy
> 
> thanks for sharing and sorry to hear your experience... I'm actually quite scared about going to do my eyelids now after reading all the bad news...
> 
> mine was a simple inclusion because of excessive skin on upper eyelids... do you have picture of your eyelids to send to me?  so that i can see if you don't mind...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to share my photos but it is very terrible. I am so ugly now and no one can fix it. I've already spent so much money and Dr. Cho just made it worse. He made more scars and created more problems for me. He did permanent damage and nothing can fix it. His attitude was that since did some of the surgery he should get paid. But he did nothing I paid him to do. Everything I was worried about he did. He was so mean and he even filmed my surgery without consent. And then he refused to show me the video because he did doctor switching. He blamed me for the bad surgery and got his whole staff to listen to him yell at me. I had to go crazy to get anything from him. He does not do all of his surgeries because the time I went there were tons of patients. He is two faced liar. He thinks I cannot do anything about it. I paid 8 million won for being treated like dirt!! I am so angry everyday. He is nice to other people but doe not take responsibility for when something bad happens.
> Also his secretary Rang Ahn was nasty. She was happy my face got ruined. She even told me her face was different than mine, that is why I can't be as pretty as her. I was better looking than her before surgery but now I look like a monster.
> 
> I don't even look like myself he botched my face, and he was mean and cheap about it. I paid him a lot of money and they did the wrong surgeries. Its a fancy office and building but when he gets mad he is a different person. HE is very cruel violent person who yells and screams and he ruined my face. I don't know why this happened to me. I was very careful. I wrote him a lot of emails and saw him for more than one consult. He told me no one sees him for more than one consult that is why he screwed up my surgery which is stupid. He says because he does not like me it is okay to screw me over. He thought I was being difficult because I saw him more than once. I saw him three times.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unhappy

I look worse than anyone on this site. It is not an exaggeration.


----------



## Unhappy

Dr. Kang from IOU is whose surgery I was trying to fix. He lied about everything he could do to help me.  He was not experienced enough and created permanent problems. But Dr. Cho from BIO made it so much worse when he said he could fix it. But he let some young surgeon who did not bother to get better instructions do the wrong surgeries on me because Dr. Cho did not write good enough notes. I heard them when I was coming off of anesthesia when Dr, Cho was coming off of his break.


----------



## winterntht

Hi Unhappy,
I am so sorry to hear what happened to you. I am really angry to hear how irresponsible those Korean doctors are to foreign patients like us. You have to do something to sue them. Charging 8 mil for eyelid revision is ridiculous and greedy. I myself consulted both of them before and didn't like them at all. Cho quoted me 6.4 mil for my revision and ptosis correction. I am so thankful that I didn't choose him. I eventually went to another doctor and paid only 2.5 mil and am very happy with my result.


----------



## Unhappy

His secretaries name is Rang Yang not Rang Ahn or something like that . It's not her fault I had to deal with just her but she was not helpful, but I think she helped me get a refund just to get rid of me (after many weeks) because he would have left me with no money. He acted like I was cheating him! Like he was being too nice to me by giving me some money back. I needed the money to get it fixed but I already spent all of it to reverse what I could but it is impossible. It will take many more surgeries and it will not be as good as before his surgery. It is not fixable.

It's hard to sue foreign doctors. I heard a lady tried to sue another clinic and she lost. She was rich and I am not. I was lucky to get half my money but that was hard to get. I even told him I would not say anything if he gave all my money back but he did not care. I feel so abused.


----------



## wrenji

Sorry to hijack this thread I don't have enough posts to start my own. If anyone can tell me the name of the mongolian line procedure? I have these a line slanted disgonally downwards under each eye. I don't think its eyebag because its not a bag......I just want to know how to reverse the lines. It makes me look my age haha


----------



## smitten_kitten

wrenji said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread I don't have enough posts to start my own. If anyone can tell me the name of the mongolian line procedure? I have these a line slanted disgonally downwards under each eye. I don't think its eyebag because its not a bag......I just want to know how to reverse the lines. It makes me look my age haha


Epicanthoplasty is the procedure used to remove the mongolian FOLD. I am not sure which lines you are talking about but perhaps it is within the region of the epi. If you find out the exact answer, do share it as I am sure others would like to know!


----------



## wrenji

Do you guys know the name of the line under the eye? I have two diagonal lines under the eyes. It's not an eye bag its beneath the eye bag. I am considering using fillers but I heard that using fillers for parts close to the eye is dangerous because it can go into the vein and go into your blood and then to your brain which can kill you? Anyone here done under eye or around eye filler before?


----------



## wrenji

smitten_kitten said:


> Epicanthoplasty is the procedure used to remove the mongolian FOLD. I am not sure which lines you are talking about but perhaps it is within the region of the epi. If you find out the exact answer, do share it as I am sure others would like to know!


so sorry I am new to this I didn't realize you had responded to my question. Still not sure how the functions work for this forum. The lines I am talking about run from the nose diagonal downwards, under the actual  eye bag. Its frustrating how do I find out what surgery I need if I don't even know the part I want corrected.....

Thanks for sharing your blog btw smitten_kitten. It was real helpful!


----------



## Unhappy

winterntht said:


> Hi Unhappy,
> I am so sorry to hear what happened to you. I am really angry to hear how irresponsible those Korean doctors are to foreign patients like us. You have to do something to sue them. Charging 8 mil for eyelid revision is ridiculous and greedy. I myself consulted both of them before and didn't like them at all. Cho quoted me 6.4 mil for my revision and ptosis correction. I am so thankful that I didn't choose him. I eventually went to another doctor and paid only 2.5 mil and am very happy with my result.


I am still suffering everyday. Dr. In Chang Cho from Bandoeyes or BIO in Gangnam
 did doctor switching and messed up my eyes so no one can fix them. He treated me like crap and yelled at me instead of apologizing or trying to fix it. I paid 8 million won for this botched up surgery. He did nothing that he said he would do. I have emails from his office proving this.
They were very abusive and denied the whole thing. He ruined my life. I was much more normal looking before. I don't want to post pictures but there is scars, bad shape from top and bottom and side. It is the worse anyone has ever seen.


----------



## wrenji

Unhappy said:


> I am still suffering everyday. Dr. In Chang Cho from Bandoeyes or BIO in Gangnam
> did doctor switching and messed up my eyes so no one can fix them. He treated me like crap and yelled at me instead of apologizing or trying to fix it. I paid 8 million won for this botched up surgery. He did nothing that he said he would do. I have emails from his office proving this.
> They were very abusive and denied the whole thing. He ruined my life. I was much more normal looking before. I don't want to post pictures but there is scars, bad shape from top and bottom and side. It is the worse anyone has ever seen.


What? Doctor switching still happens? I thought the government made clinics install cameras in the operating room to prevent this. That's terrible I feel so sorry you had to go through that. I hope you find someone who can fix your scarring problem


----------



## Unhappy

they had cameras but only to protect themselves. They filmed my operation but at the end of it the doctor pushed the camera away. He knew he made a mistake. When I asked him to show me the video he would not. When I asked him if he performed the whole surgery he did not say anything.He said I was ugly before and that I photoshopped the before pictures I had of myself. They took a bad before photo of me, but the after photos they took of me you can see they made it worse. He is like a god there and they just believed all the crazy things he told them. Some of the other doctors there felt sorry for me, but he just told them to shutup. But most of his staff just believed his crazy lies.


----------



## Unhappy

Not all clinics have cameras. Most of his clients are rich chinese and korean people, so I don't think he cared about me. He thought I couldn't do anything about it. He is the biggest cheat I have met in my life.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

winterntht said:


> Hi Unhappy,
> I am so sorry to hear what happened to you. I am really angry to hear how irresponsible those Korean doctors are to foreign patients like us. You have to do something to sue them. Charging 8 mil for eyelid revision is ridiculous and greedy. I myself consulted both of them before and didn't like them at all. Cho quoted me 6.4 mil for my revision and ptosis correction. I am so thankful that I didn't choose him. I eventually went to another doctor and paid only 2.5 mil and am very happy with my result.



hi winterntht
could you pls share or pm me where you did your revision? 
i needed revision too.
thx.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

smitten_kitten said:


> Epicanthoplasty is the procedure used to remove the mongolian FOLD. I am not sure which lines you are talking about but perhaps it is within the region of the epi. If you find out the exact answer, do share it as I am sure others would like to know!



Your results are incredible. I love your nose! Your whole blog is very clear and helpful. May I ask if you've had v-line done before? Or were you just blessed in that department?


----------



## wingff8

Hello~ i m frm hong kong and i failed my double eyelid, pitosis correction and epi surgery at grand last month. 
My right inner corner is longer and too much red appears. It looks obviously bigger than the left eye. Actually the shapes of both eyes are different too...very strange....i regret having the surgeries, especially the epi one...
May anyone who has had experiences with epi revision recommends me some good doctors in korea, taiwan or japan? 
I have done some research~for korea, which ones are shinseung, eve ,dr. Ahn, girin, everclinic, secrets good? 
And for japan, is veriteclinic dr. Fukata gd? 

Will be very grateful~
Many thanks!


----------



## chansy

wingff8 said:


> Hello~ i m frm hong kong and i failed my double eyelid, pitosis correction and epi surgery at grand last month.
> My right inner corner is longer and too much red appears. It looks obviously bigger than the left eye. Actually the shapes of both eyes are different too...very strange....i regret having the surgeries, especially the epi one...
> May anyone who has had experiences with epi revision recommends me some good doctors in korea, taiwan or japan?
> I have done some research~for korea, which ones are shinseung, eve ,dr. Ahn, girin, everclinic, secrets good?
> And for japan, is veriteclinic dr. Fukata gd?
> 
> Will be very grateful~
> Many thanks!




Hi there, I had my eyes, nose and fat grafting done at View Clinic in March and like you also really regret the epicantho. I look really strange now and try my best not to cry whenever i look in the mirror. Doctors shouldn't just recommend it thoughtlessly as not everyone is a suitable candidate. 

I know Eve, Shinseung and Dr Ahn have been mentioned in this forum for epi reversal in Korea. I'm not sure about Japan though. I am still researching and will try and share what I can find. 

Hang in there and best of luck with your revision.


----------



## wingff8

Chansy, u just had ur surgery less than a month~! U cant see the final result yet~! Plz stay calm and positive~!
Otherwise u will have a very hard time to overcome~!
i went to grand, the head doctor told me to do epi, ptosis correction, double eyelid  and fat grafting too. actually its almost 2 mth. Though my entire face doesnt look too different frm before, the eye shapes are unfriendly, too long, unnatural and look uglier than before!~!~! Very very regret....i spent 6million krw n now i need to do revision~!
Actually i searched the chinese websites, forums...plz dun go to Bio dr. Chung....too many failed cases and shadow doctors~! 
Secrets are often mentioned in soyoung. But many failed cases too, although some B&A are very nice...! 
Btw, i have pm u~hope we can talk via line abt our recovery! Stay happy and there is many ppl like us~! Lets encourage one another~! U will look better soon~!


----------



## Vain Mommy

roxy64 said:


> Hi girls..I'm new here and live in the states.  I had my eyelids surgery a few years back by Dr. Charles Lee and he messed up my eyelids  big time.  My lids  are way too high, unnaturally rounded and badly scarred.  I don't know if they can be fixed at this point.  I would appreciate any of you girls who have or had similar problems to please let me know which drs  you would recommend.



Hi Roxy64, I had similar problems like yours. I did a double eyelid surgery which are way too high and round for my liking a few years back. I was having inner double eyelid before. To be honest, many acquaintances actually commented I have beautiful eyes and look like eurasian (I am a pure Chinese). Even though my eyes not badly done, but they look "surgical". I actually miss my old eyes very much, and wish I never done the surgery, I actually want to look like Asian rather than a fake Eurasian. But since the Dr removed quite a lots of skin and fat, so my upper eye lid don't looked so fatty. I wonder any revision can be done to reduce the height without causing more trouble? Have you revise your eyelid surgery? If yes, can you share with me your experience and result? Thanks.


----------



## sugar16

Vain Mommy said:


> Hi Roxy64, I had similar problems like yours. I did a double eyelid surgery which are way too high and round for my liking a few years back. I was having inner double eyelid before. To be honest, many acquaintances actually commented I have beautiful eyes and look like eurasian (I am a pure Chinese). Even though my eyes not badly done, but they look "surgical". I actually miss my old eyes very much, and wish I never done the surgery, I actually want to look like Asian rather than a fake Eurasian. But since the Dr removed quite a lots of skin and fat, so my upper eye lid don't looked so fatty. I wonder any revision can be done to reduce the height without causing more trouble? Have you revise your eyelid surgery? If yes, can you share with me your experience and result? Thanks.


Hi, 
I am also looking for a revision since my double eyelid surgery made eyes look very unnatural. The crease is too high and deep and basically I look worse then before the operation. I am looking for a revision, but I really don't know where to go or should I just live with this mistake I made when I was younger.


----------



## sugar16

smitten_kitten said:


> DEPENDS. Too little skin cut is an easy fix. Too much skin cut will be difficult to reverse. Ptosis correct over done will make your eyes look like it's in a constant state of shock and that is either permanent or extremely difficult to reverse. A good doctor will err on the side of caution whilst trying to achieve the maximum results you want.
> 
> I have been to Korea twice now for surgery. I can personally confirm that getting a consultation isn't difficult and many times you can just walk into the clinic and ask to see a surgeon. Nonetheless, PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH and make a top 3 list of clinics + their doctors you want to consult with, email them to schedule an appointment, and take notes during your consults. INBETWEEN, drop by to as many clinics to see what else can be offered to you.
> 
> In all honesty, my top 3 clinics included all the BIG NAME brands and I ended up going with a clinic that I passed by in a taxi because I got lost looking for my AirBnB! lol The point is, DO NOT limit your options by going through DocFinder and paying a deposit up front before you have your consults. Even during your consults, NEVER allow yourself to be pressured into paying a deposit! [EDIT: until you have already made up your mind!]
> 
> PS. I needed revision on my DES that I originally did in Thailand. They were uneven and wonky (one side was bigger than the other). I thought this could not be fixed and so I lived with it for 5 years and actually learnt to live with them... It's been almost 6 months since I had the botch Thai job done and it still surprises me when I look into the mirror and see symmetrical eyelids. If you need revision, DON'T LOSE  HOPE YET!!
> 
> All the best !


Hi, I don't want to live with a bad double eyelid job. Where did you go and which doctor? I am hoping there is someone out there who can help me,


----------



## vvvnn

Hi, forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong thread. 

I am considering epicanthoplasty revision with Dr. Chung from Eve Aesthetic Clinic so I'm looking to see if anyone has been there for epi surgery recently.

I saw a few posts with really positive experiences so I'm hoping to find out if you guys have any other opinions about the clinic?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bermuda1010

Winter11 said:


> Hi! I got my eyelids done in 2014 with dr.charle Lee and my eye turn out the same as your, I am doing a lots of research to do my revision in Korea. Would you pls let me know how is your revision turn out? Thank you so much!!!


hi. i also have my eyes messed up by Dr charles Lee.  He is the worst


----------



## kkttyy

Bermuda1010 said:


> hi. i also have my eyes messed up by Dr charles Lee.  He is the worst




Is he the dr Lee from Beverly Hills aesthetic in gangnam?
Is he a licensed plastic surgeon? I had a couple things done by him including fillers almost 4 years ago and I still have the bad results left
Is he still around? I believe the website was something like art clinic...
Did anyone else have filler or V line performed by him and ruining the face?


----------



## sugar16

Bermuda1010 said:


> hi. i also have my eyes messed up by Dr charles Lee.  He is the worst


Hi Bermuda Lee, 

 I am seeking a revision due to a bad eye job from Dr. Charles Lee in LA. I am finding it hard to trust or know where I should go to get a revision because of my bad experience and want to go to Korea.


----------



## Bermuda1010

kkttyy said:


> Is he the dr Lee from Beverly Hills aesthetic in gangnam?
> Is he a licensed plastic surgeon? I had a couple things done by him including fillers almost 4 years ago and I still have the bad results left
> Is he still around? I believe the website was something like art clinic...
> Did anyone else have filler or V line performed by him and ruining the face?


Hi kkttyy
    its Dr charles lee from Bevery hills. his clinic is called Enhance something like that. He is licensed. He is super good marketing himself. I wish i could have consulted more surgeons.


----------



## Kokokiki

vvvn: I got reversal epi surgery with Dr Chung in 2014.  He is a good doctor, really took his time to explain to me and also showed me his published article which shows how he pioneered epic reversal.  I had a botched epi and DL done in nov 2013 (not by him).  He has reversed that epi for me.  The only thing I have to say is he slightly overcorrected my epi by 1 mm.  Now I am considering getting epi again to get that eye shape I like.  But if you hate how your eyes look with epi, he can certainly reverse it for you. 

By the way, does anyone know if an epicanthoplasty specialist in korea?  I am a bit hesitant as it will be my third operation in the epi area (botched epi --> epi reversal -->want epi again) thanks in advance!


----------



## michelleee

Hello everyone,

I was on this thread a few years ago while searching for a plastic surgery clinic for my ptosis correction, epi, lateral epi, and full face fat graft. 

I did a lot of research and had it done at Girin. They did an ok job and I was happy for a while, until my non-incisional ptosis correction came off and my eyes looked sleepy again. Also, I did not like the way the lateral looked. my eyes just look droppy. 

So..... I am back on this thread again. I am travelling to Korea in 3 week time and I just started my research again. what a dread!  these are the clinics I plan to visit:

view
teium 
girin 
migo
asps
midam
april31

However, some of them actually don't speak English and I am looking around for a translator who doesn't get a cut from the clinic I plan to visit. I have had some bad experiences with translators the previous time and now I am more careful. Does anyone know someone who can speak Korean and English? Really need some help here.. 

Anyway, feel free to add me on kakao: iammichy to chat!


----------



## vvvnn

Hey Kokokiki, thanks for sharing  Well I don't wish to reverse my epicanthoplasty entirely, I just want to make my inner-eye corners more symmetrical than they are now and hopefully improve on the scars. I'm not sure if Dr. Chung would be able to do this, but the before/after pictures I've seen on his site and on this forum do look promising. 

Do you have any visible scars from Dr. Chung's method? Also, did you have to hire a translator while you were there?


----------



## smitten_kitten

eurasianbeauty said:


> Your results are incredible. I love your nose! Your whole blog is very clear and helpful. May I ask if you've had v-line done before? Or were you just blessed in that department?


   thanks for the compliment. The chin came from my momma but my eyes and nose are owed to Dr. Seo from MVP lol 

There are a lot of you girls in the same boat needing revision and having regret about your primary surgery procedures and too many to reply individually. *All I can say is that I HAVE PERSONALLY BEEN THERE MYSELF and you need to know that you can fix that but you need to do lots of research, then find a doctor you've met face to face who knows EXACTLY what you want and whom you TRUST based on the research and knowledge you've acquired from reading, reviews, and meeting other doctors.*

Secondly, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder (you). One of your posts says your crease line is too high, but I personally know girls who want as high of a crease line as possible (so they still have their crease showing with thick eyeliner on. Those girls might look at my photos and think "oh her crease are too low" or there might be some girls here looking for revision because their crease is too low... lol If you look at my pre-op photos and see how messed up my creases were beforehand maybe you appreciate your results. I am sooooooooo thankful that I have symmetry back in my eyes!! Nonetheless, if you've read this and if you still can't find happiness and you still like you NEED revision then make sure to COMMUNICATE next time exactly what it is you want for your results and your (good) surgeon should be able to advise you if that is achievable or if they personally think it won't look good etc etc. I wanted more of my EPI cut but my surgeon was adamant that it would be ugly and he even showed me in the mirror how an extra 1mm from both eyes will make my eyes look too close together!! I was surprised that what I wanted would have been a regret if my surgeon didn't warn me against my own choices. 

Thirdly, what the doctor wants, ISN'T always the right decision. My surgeon explained very clearly what he was going to do, to what extent, and why then what he didn't want to do and why - THIS IS GOOD; this also coincided with other high ranking surgeons and their reasons. On the flip side, I have also met other surgeons who felt like I needed fat grafting or a new hairline and I LAUGHED at them because I know they are just trying to make more money off me and hell there I have never had any problems with my hairline before korea and I don't plan to have any after korea either. Another example: My sister went to Teuim who suggested she needed Epicanthoplasty and that's where I confirmed they give EVERYONE a cookie cutter answer which is des, ptosis correction, and epi. It's a joke!! She didn't need the epi procedure because she had beautifully shaped epis to begin with! With all this said, YOU NEED TO KNOW FOR YOURSELF what you want and don't let other people may it be friends or doctors make you feel unsure of yourself. YOUR BEAUTY comes from WITHIN. Your face and what you look like should be ONLY for YOUR OWN satisfaction and not for other people to decide. 

Lastly, please don't beat yourselves up about your first choice. My first choice was a terrible decision as well which had me living with wonky eyes for 5 years!! The sad part was that I had done so much research and waited 2 months to book the head of plastic surgery in Thailand who gave me blaeroplasty not knowing that Korea specialised in double-eyelid surgery and not just blaeroplasty-for-old-people. In life, we learn. Learn from your first mistake and try not to repeat them the second time. 

And btw, going back to how "your outward beauty should only be for your satisfaction" stuff... I didn't have trouble getting boys with my pre-revision ugly face.. yes even after they saw me without any make up  and guys you wouldn't want a superficial guy anyway! SO YES, if my point wasn't made clear enough, I am telling you girls that WE NEED TO LEARN TO LOVE OURSELVES and only fix ONLY what WE personally and truly refuse to live with.

I hope this helps. Sorry I don't check pf often enough but you can look at all my documented experiences on my very unprofessional (lol) blog and contact me on kakao if you still have questions.


----------



## babylima

may i know wts ur kakao?


----------



## heylo

smitten_kitten said:


> DEPENDS. Too little skin cut is an easy fix. Too much skin cut will be difficult to reverse. Ptosis correct over done will make your eyes look like it's in a constant state of shock and that is either permanent or extremely difficult to reverse. A good doctor will err on the side of caution whilst trying to achieve the maximum results you want.
> 
> I have been to Korea twice now for surgery. I can personally confirm that getting a consultation isn't difficult and many times you can just walk into the clinic and ask to see a surgeon. Nonetheless, PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH and make a top 3 list of clinics + their doctors you want to consult with, email them to schedule an appointment, and take notes during your consults. INBETWEEN, drop by to as many clinics to see what else can be offered to you.
> 
> In all honesty, my top 3 clinics included all the BIG NAME brands and I ended up going with a clinic that I passed by in a taxi because I got lost looking for my AirBnB! lol The point is, DO NOT limit your options by going through DocFinder and paying a deposit up front before you have your consults. Even during your consults, NEVER allow yourself to be pressured into paying a deposit! [EDIT: until you have already made up your mind!]
> 
> PS. I needed revision on my DES that I originally did in Thailand. They were uneven and wonky (one side was bigger than the other). I thought this could not be fixed and so I lived with it for 5 years and actually learnt to live with them... It's been almost 6 months since I had the botch Thai job done and it still surprises me when I look into the mirror and see symmetrical eyelids. If you need revision, DON'T LOSE  HOPE YET!!
> 
> All the best !


I had an overdone ptosis repair. Now my creases are too high/thick, uneven and the eyes look buggy. Somehow, it caused fat loss above the eye as well.

I read about a procedure called "levator muscle advancement" which can apparently undo the "shocked" look (bug eyes) from bad ptosis repair surgery. However, this surgery seems to be very uncommon. Is this offered in Korea? And are there any options to lower the crease other than fat?


----------



## Thambar

Anyone has great results for double eyelid and lateral canthoplasty in Bangkok? I'm planning to fly there in end May but have not found many good reviews on any particular clinic.


----------



## K Couture

smitten_kitten said:


> thanks for the compliment. The chin came from my momma but my eyes and nose are owed to Dr. Seo from MVP lol
> 
> There are a lot of you girls in the same boat needing revision and having regret about your primary surgery procedures and too many to reply individually. *All I can say is that I HAVE PERSONALLY BEEN THERE MYSELF and you need to know that you can fix that but you need to do lots of research, then find a doctor you've met face to face who knows EXACTLY what you want and whom you TRUST based on the research and knowledge you've acquired from reading, reviews, and meeting other doctors.*
> 
> Secondly, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder (you). One of your posts says your crease line is too high, but I personally know girls who want as high of a crease line as possible (so they still have their crease showing with thick eyeliner on. Those girls might look at my photos and think "oh her crease are too low" or there might be some girls here looking for revision because their crease is too low... lol If you look at my pre-op photos and see how messed up my creases were beforehand maybe you appreciate your results. I am sooooooooo thankful that I have symmetry back in my eyes!! Nonetheless, if you've read this and if you still can't find happiness and you still like you NEED revision then make sure to COMMUNICATE next time exactly what it is you want for your results and your (good) surgeon should be able to advise you if that is achievable or if they personally think it won't look good etc etc. I wanted more of my EPI cut but my surgeon was adamant that it would be ugly and he even showed me in the mirror how an extra 1mm from both eyes will make my eyes look too close together!! I was surprised that what I wanted would have been a regret if my surgeon didn't warn me against my own choices.
> 
> Thirdly, what the doctor wants, ISN'T always the right decision. My surgeon explained very clearly what he was going to do, to what extent, and why then what he didn't want to do and why - THIS IS GOOD; this also coincided with other high ranking surgeons and their reasons. On the flip side, I have also met other surgeons who felt like I needed fat grafting or a new hairline and I LAUGHED at them because I know they are just trying to make more money off me and hell there I have never had any problems with my hairline before korea and I don't plan to have any after korea either. Another example: My sister went to Teuim who suggested she needed Epicanthoplasty and that's where I confirmed they give EVERYONE a cookie cutter answer which is des, ptosis correction, and epi. It's a joke!! She didn't need the epi procedure because she had beautifully shaped epis to begin with! With all this said, YOU NEED TO KNOW FOR YOURSELF what you want and don't let other people may it be friends or doctors make you feel unsure of yourself. YOUR BEAUTY comes from WITHIN. Your face and what you look like should be ONLY for YOUR OWN satisfaction and not for other people to decide.
> 
> Lastly, please don't beat yourselves up about your first choice. My first choice was a terrible decision as well which had me living with wonky eyes for 5 years!! The sad part was that I had done so much research and waited 2 months to book the head of plastic surgery in Thailand who gave me blaeroplasty not knowing that Korea specialised in double-eyelid surgery and not just blaeroplasty-for-old-people. In life, we learn. Learn from your first mistake and try not to repeat them the second time.
> 
> And btw, going back to how "your outward beauty should only be for your satisfaction" stuff... I didn't have trouble getting boys with my pre-revision ugly face.. yes even after they saw me without any make up  and guys you wouldn't want a superficial guy anyway! SO YES, if my point wasn't made clear enough, I am telling you girls that WE NEED TO LEARN TO LOVE OURSELVES and only fix ONLY what WE personally and truly refuse to live with.
> 
> I hope this helps. Sorry I don't check pf often enough but you can look at all my documented experiences on my very unprofessional (lol) blog and contact me on kakao if you still have questions.


hey girl how u been?  Ure skin is looking whiter than before. Share your secrets? Ive started to lose my paleness being in the sun and I refuse to turn rice paddi brown! lol

Also Thambar don't go to Bangkok when you have much better options in Korea. And if you do decide to go to Bangkok avoid the Yanhee hospital like the plague. The botched me up on my nose, my chin and my jaw reduction years ago


----------



## sugar16

I am hoping to get a revision for DES this summer, but I am having trouble deciding where to go.
Teium or MVP???? It's really hard to decide.

So far, I am leaning toward Teium because there is a lot of feedback from forummers about Dr. Kwon and he seems like a safe, reliable choice, but the only problem is I am unsure about how good he is at giving parallel creases. If you had a parallel crease from Dr Kwon let me know whether he achieved a good outcome for you.

MVP is appealing cos so far the information I have read is positive from smitten kitten and curiouscat. If other people on this forum have had some experience with MVP good or bad please let me know especially for double eye lid revision and ptosis correction. So far not enough information on MVP.

Thank you


----------



## Shermainetsj

sugar16 said:


> I am hoping to get a revision for DES this summer, but I am having trouble deciding where to go.
> Teium or MVP???? It's really hard to decide.
> 
> So far, I am leaning toward Teium because there is a lot of feedback from forummers about Dr. Kwon and he seems like a safe, reliable choice, but the only problem is I am unsure about how good he is at giving parallel creases. If you had a parallel crease from Dr Kwon let me know whether he achieved a good outcome for you.
> 
> MVP is appealing cos so far the information I have read is positive from smitten kitten and curiouscat. If other people on this forum have had some experience with MVP good or bad please let me know especially for double eye lid revision and ptosis correction. So far not enough information on MVP.
> 
> Thank you



 I just had surgery done at MVP, currently 6 days Post Ops. Can't comment on the results yet as I'm still very swollen due to multiple procedures done, including facelift, face lipo, revision eye surgery ie. Ptosis correction, lateral and epi, chin surgery, lips surgery and nostril correction. MVP post ops care is great!  From the point of consultation to surgery till aftercare, so far my experience has been very gd. I must say Ellen is really fantastic, can't really find a word to describe her - always happy, jovial, warm, caring, honest, direct, sisterly...


----------



## sugar16

@Shermainetsj

Thanks for getting back to me. Wishing you a speedy recovery!
Deciding on where to go is really hard. 
I have some questions for you if you have time and are willing to share:
Which doctor did you choose for your eyes? 
Did you ask for tapered or parallel crease? 
What kind of outcome are you expecting dramatic or natural eyes?
Why did you choose MVP? 
Keep us updated with your progress. Take care


----------



## Ultimatelous86

Hi, has anyone did non-incision double eyelids before? And at which PS clinic?


----------



## Shermainetsj

sugar16 said:


> @Shermainetsj
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. Wishing you a speedy recovery!
> Deciding on where to go is really hard.
> I have some questions for you if you have time and are willing to share:
> Which doctor did you choose for your eyes?
> Did you ask for tapered or parallel crease?
> What kind of outcome are you expecting dramatic or natural eyes?
> Why did you choose MVP?
> Keep us updated with your progress. Take care



Sure &#128516;, to answer ur questions I included some review on the clinic as well. Here you go:

Which doctor did you choose for your eyes? 
I had Dr Seo for my eyes, nose n chin surgery,  Dr Hyun for all other surgeries. I did not request specific doctor, since MVP only has 3 doctors, Ellen recommended the   doctor for each respective procedure. Both doctors who did my surgery were very detailed and patient. 

Did you ask for tapered or parallel crease? 
I requested to have parallel crease, however Dr Seo said my eyes shape wouldn't be able to achieve parallel crease that I wanted. My eyes were pretty small to start with. I made the same request during my first surgery half a yr ago in another clinic n did not achieve parallel crease as well.  Somehow it is structure of the eyes which determine whether parallel crease can be done and I guess I just have to accept that mine weren't able to have it. 

What kind of outcome are you expecting dramatic or natural eyes?
Well the reason I had the eyes revision was to correct my assymetric eyes and to have a more dramatic  effect. I had double eyelid with epi and lateral half a yr ago but already stick back n it wasn't dramatic enough. As I said I can't comment on the results now as I'm still very swollen, but so far a few who has seen me said it looks gd. 

Why did you choose MVP?
I enquired a few clinics including the one I did my previous surgery. MVP quoted a price that is most reasonable. Moreover, Ellen is very truthful and will not recommend any procedures that you don't need. She is not pushy. Anytime you decided just let her know. She rather you consider thoroughly before deciding on the spot. 
I was actually very tempted to go back to my previous clinic as they did offer a gd package for me as well, with free revision for my eyes n nose. 
The main reason is cuz I get to do all the procedures I wanted at MVP and also the package they offer me was pretty gd and within my budget. 

I must say I did not regret my choice, I was well taken care and up till today, except for the weekend when clinic was closed, i went back to the clinic to change  dressing and deswelling treatment everyday. I had a long 6hrs surgery. Went in the morning at 10am and only back at night 10 plus. Nurses stayed up in the clinic till 10 plus for me to be fully recover from dizziness and ready to go back. Before surgery, checks were detailed with blood test/ECG scan. 

It was really sweet for them to prepare pumpkin porridge for me to take back after my ops. Other than the standard medications, their post ops pack include pumpkin juices, nutri drink supplement (in case I'm not about to eat solid food). Ellen even passed me a head cushion knowing that I need to sleep elevated. The 1st day after my Ops, I told Ellen if I can get my hair shampoo, she told me is not advisable, it was very kind of her to pass me her dry shampoo to use for the 2 days, she promised to bring me to wash my hair 2 days later and she did! I was brought to the salon right beside MVP for my hair wash for free. &#128516;

I felt welcome everytime I went back for appointment. Dr Hyun came to check on me 1st day after my ops, 5 days post ops I get to see him again to make sure I'm recovering well. Going back again tmr hopefully can get my stitches remove. Will update again.  Cheers!


----------



## em5678

Shermainetsj said:


> Sure &#128516;, to answer ur questions I included some review on the clinic as well. Here you go:
> 
> Which doctor did you choose for your eyes?
> I had Dr Seo for my eyes, nose n chin surgery,  Dr Hyun for all other surgeries. I did not request specific doctor, since MVP only has 3 doctors, Ellen recommended the   doctor for each respective procedure. Both doctors who did my surgery were very detailed and patient.
> 
> Did you ask for tapered or parallel crease?
> I requested to have parallel crease, however Dr Seo said my eyes shape wouldn't be able to achieve parallel crease that I wanted. My eyes were pretty small to start with. I made the same request during my first surgery half a yr ago in another clinic n did not achieve parallel crease as well.  Somehow it is structure of the eyes which determine whether parallel crease can be done and I guess I just have to accept that mine weren't able to have it.
> 
> What kind of outcome are you expecting dramatic or natural eyes?
> Well the reason I had the eyes revision was to correct my assymetric eyes and to have a more dramatic  effect. I had double eyelid with epi and lateral half a yr ago but already stick back n it wasn't dramatic enough. As I said I can't comment on the results now as I'm still very swollen, but so far a few who has seen me said it looks gd.
> 
> Why did you choose MVP?
> I enquired a few clinics including the one I did my previous surgery. MVP quoted a price that is most reasonable. Moreover, Ellen is very truthful and will not recommend any procedures that you don't need. She is not pushy. Anytime you decided just let her know. She rather you consider thoroughly before deciding on the spot.
> I was actually very tempted to go back to my previous clinic as they did offer a gd package for me as well, with free revision for my eyes n nose.
> The main reason is cuz I get to do all the procedures I wanted at MVP and also the package they offer me was pretty gd and within my budget.
> 
> I must say I did not regret my choice, I was well taken care and up till today, except for the weekend when clinic was closed, i went back to the clinic to change  dressing and deswelling treatment everyday. I had a long 6hrs surgery. Went in the morning at 10am and only back at night 10 plus. Nurses stayed up in the clinic till 10 plus for me to be fully recover from dizziness and ready to go back. Before surgery, checks were detailed with blood test/ECG scan.
> 
> It was really sweet for them to prepare pumpkin porridge for me to take back after my ops. Other than the standard medications, their post ops pack include pumpkin juices, nutri drink supplement (in case I'm not about to eat solid food). Ellen even passed me a head cushion knowing that I need to sleep elevated. The 1st day after my Ops, I told Ellen if I can get my hair shampoo, she told me is not advisable, it was very kind of her to pass me her dry shampoo to use for the 2 days, she promised to bring me to wash my hair 2 days later and she did! I was brought to the salon right beside MVP for my hair wash for free. &#128516;
> 
> I felt welcome everytime I went back for appointment. Dr Hyun came to check on me 1st day after my ops, 5 days post ops I get to see him again to make sure I'm recovering well. Going back again tmr hopefully can get my stitches remove. Will update again.  Cheers!


Hi Shermainetsj, did you make a booking prior to your consultation and surgery? Or was it just walk-in?

Do they have kakaotalk? I could not find any on their website


----------



## Shermainetsj

em5678 said:


> Hi Shermainetsj, did you make a booking prior to your consultation and surgery? Or was it just walk-in?
> 
> Do they have kakaotalk? I could not find any on their website



I spoke to Ellen via kakao prior to consultation to book a consultation slot, however my flight was overbooked n delayed for a day,  end up I missed the timing for my consultation. I was late for almost 2hrs. My consultation at MVP took about 3hrs though. I had my consultation on Tue afternoon, went back to book for surgery slot on Wed after visiting all the clinics. My surgery was on Thur. 

I contacted their main line using Korea to request for an English consultant. Then they have me Ellen's kakao ID. I can give it to you.&#128516;


----------



## kkttyy

Shermainetsj said:


> I spoke to Ellen via kakao prior to consultation to book a consultation slot, however my flight was overbooked n delayed for a day,  end up I missed the timing for my consultation. I was late for almost 2hrs. My consultation at MVP took about 3hrs though. I had my consultation on Tue afternoon, went back to book for surgery slot on Wed after visiting all the clinics. My surgery was on Thur.
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted their main line using Korea to request for an English consultant. Then they have me Ellen's kakao ID. I can give it to you.[emoji1]




Hello thank you for your detailed review on mvp
What made you choose them  besides a reasonable price?
Can I Ask you how much you paid e each procedure?  Do you have kakAo talk ?  If so please pm me.
 I am very interested in mvp, but also considering other clinics
It's so hard to narrow down the choices! 
Thank you so much for your help!
And best wishes on a speedy recovery!


----------



## michelleee

Hello everyone! 

I am in Seoul right now and I have consulted several clinics for my revisional double eyelid surgery and ptosis correction. Currently it is down to item and teuim and I am about to explode from the stress. I'm posting here out of desperation so pleaseeee help me 

I am going to do
-incisional eyelid surgery 
-incisional ptosis correction 

Anyone can give me any advice? I read through all 41 pages on this thread and still can't make up my mind! Need advice &#128546;&#128546;

Item or teuim?


----------



## em5678

michelleee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am in Seoul right now and I have consulted several clinics for my revisional double eyelid surgery and ptosis correction. Currently it is down to item and teuim and I am about to explode from the stress. I'm posting here out of desperation so pleaseeee help me
> 
> I am going to do
> -incisional eyelid surgery
> -incisional ptosis correction
> 
> Anyone can give me any advice? I read through all 41 pages on this thread and still can't make up my mind! Need advice &#128546;&#128546;
> 
> Item or teuim?


If you dont mind me asking, what reason are you seeking for a revision?


----------



## em5678

Shermainetsj said:


> I spoke to Ellen via kakao prior to consultation to book a consultation slot, however my flight was overbooked n delayed for a day,  end up I missed the timing for my consultation. I was late for almost 2hrs. My consultation at MVP took about 3hrs though. I had my consultation on Tue afternoon, went back to book for surgery slot on Wed after visiting all the clinics. My surgery was on Thur.
> 
> I contacted their main line using Korea to request for an English consultant. Then they have me Ellen's kakao ID. I can give it to you.&#128516;


Please do ! and if you could add me on kakao talk? I'll message you my ID


----------



## michelleee

em5678 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what reason are you seeking for a revision?



Unbalanced eyelid height, also did non incisional ptosis before but loosened.


----------



## kkttyy

em5678 said:


> Please do ! and if you could add me on kakao talk? I'll message you my ID




Hi could you also please pm me your Kakao? 
I'm considering mvp slso and I am very curious what kind of results you will have


----------



## em5678

michelleee said:


> Unbalanced eyelid height, also did non incisional ptosis before but loosened.


Oh i see, have you chosen yet? And until when will you be in Seoul? Im going next this weekend !


----------



## Shermainetsj

kkttyy said:


> Hello thank you for your detailed review on mvp
> What made you choose them  besides a reasonable price?
> Can I Ask you how much you paid e each procedure?  Do you have kakAo talk ?  If so please pm me.
> I am very interested in mvp, but also considering other clinics
> It's so hard to narrow down the choices!
> Thank you so much for your help!
> And best wishes on a speedy recovery!



Hi kkttyy, 

I can't seem to be able to send pm  
Would it be possible if you can pm ur ID, I'll add you from there.

To answer ur question:

What made you choose them  besides a reasonable price?
I decided to booked a consultation with them after reading smitten kitten's blog, I'm quite impressed by her dramatic changes esp her eyes. Did some research on MVP on Korea n Chinese websites and only find gd reviews on the clinic n doctors as well. 

Consultation experience with them has been pretty gd too. I dun feel pressured or being rush during the entire 3 hrs session despite me being late for 1.5hrs. Both Dr Hyun n Dr Seo speaks little English, however with Ellen around, rest assured she really do her best to communicate wat you want to the doctors clearly. She is a great consultant *** translator. Doctors are patient n detailed when answering to my questions. Moreover, I'm able to get all the procedures done in the same clinic. 

I do not have the exact breakdown of the cost for each procedure i did, Ellen gave me a gd bundle price after negotiating and agreeing to let her use my photo.

I'm currently 2 weeks post ops, deswelling day by day, looking forward to see my final results.


----------



## Shermainetsj

em5678 said:


> Please do ! and if you could add me on kakao talk? I'll message you my ID



Hi em5678, would you mind pm ur ID to me as I'm unable to send pm. I'll add you. =)


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Shermainetsj said:


> Hi kkttyy,
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to be able to send pm
> 
> Would it be possible if you can pm ur ID, I'll add you from there.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer ur question:
> 
> 
> 
> What made you choose them  besides a reasonable price?
> 
> I decided to booked a consultation with them after reading smitten kitten's blog, I'm quite impressed by her dramatic changes esp her eyes. Did some research on MVP on Korea n Chinese websites and only find gd reviews on the clinic n doctors as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Consultation experience with them has been pretty gd too. I dun feel pressured or being rush during the entire 3 hrs session despite me being late for 1.5hrs. Both Dr Hyun n Dr Seo speaks little English, however with Ellen around, rest assured she really do her best to communicate wat you want to the doctors clearly. She is a great consultant *** translator. Doctors are patient n detailed when answering to my questions. Moreover, I'm able to get all the procedures done in the same clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the exact breakdown of the cost for each procedure i did, Ellen gave me a gd bundle price after negotiating and agreeing to let her use my photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently 2 weeks post ops, deswelling day by day, looking forward to see my final results.




Hi Shermainetsj, if you don't mind me asking, did you pay in won or usd? Thanks for you review. I'm planning to go to MVP for a consult in August.


----------



## Shermainetsj

swtdevlgrl said:


> Hi Shermainetsj, if you don't mind me asking, did you pay in won or usd? Thanks for you review. I'm planning to go to MVP for a consult in August.



Hi swtdevlgrl, I paid full in won. Is better to pay in won in most clinics. Ellen will be going on maternity leave end Aug.


----------



## poohkh

Shermainetsj said:


> Hi kkttyy,
> 
> I can't seem to be able to send pm
> Would it be possible if you can pm ur ID, I'll add you from there.
> 
> To answer ur question:
> 
> What made you choose them  besides a reasonable price?
> I decided to booked a consultation with them after reading smitten kitten's blog, I'm quite impressed by her dramatic changes esp her eyes. Did some research on MVP on Korea n Chinese websites and only find gd reviews on the clinic n doctors as well.
> 
> Consultation experience with them has been pretty gd too. I dun feel pressured or being rush during the entire 3 hrs session despite me being late for 1.5hrs. Both Dr Hyun n Dr Seo speaks little English, however with Ellen around, rest assured she really do her best to communicate wat you want to the doctors clearly. She is a great consultant *** translator. Doctors are patient n detailed when answering to my questions. Moreover, I'm able to get all the procedures done in the same clinic.
> 
> I do not have the exact breakdown of the cost for each procedure i did, Ellen gave me a gd bundle price after negotiating and agreeing to let her use my photo.
> 
> I'm currently 2 weeks post ops, deswelling day by day, looking forward to see my final results.



Hi Shermainetsj, I have not heard of MVP before but frlm your post it seems to be very good. I am doing my double eyelid and nose at JW clinic and going with docfinder. But I am taking MVP as my consideration as well now. What do you think? Thank you so much.x


----------



## Shermainetsj

poohkh said:


> Hi Shermainetsj, I have not heard of MVP before but frlm your post it seems to be very good. I am doing my double eyelid and nose at JW clinic and going with docfinder. But I am taking MVP as my consideration as well now. What do you think? Thank you so much.x



You may wanna visit their MVP website to know more about them.

Have you placed any deposits at JW? If not, my advise would be to arrange a consultation with MVP on ur own at the same time. You need not go thr any agent for that. 
MVP is just across the street from JW clinic. 

Do visit different clinics before you make ur decision.


----------



## poohkh

Shermainetsj said:


> You may wanna visit their MVP website to know more about them.
> 
> Have you placed any deposits at JW? If not, my advise would be to arrange a consultation with MVP on ur own at the same time. You need not go thr any agent for that.
> MVP is just across the street from JW clinic.
> 
> Do visit different clinics before you make ur decision.



Hi Shermainets, Thank you so much for your kind reply. I havent placed any deposit yet. Yes i will do. Do you mind to email me ut before and after pictures please. That will be very helpful. My email is winnie.lee26@yahoo.com  x


----------



## maxyis

mldaven said:


> First of all, I am very thankful for everyone who posted their experiences here, so that I could find Dr. Kang from IOU(http://www.iou4u.com) to fix my very unsatisfactory eyelid surgery outcome.
> 
> Back in September, 2011, I had my first eyelid surgery to remove droopy eyelid skin from a doctor in LA. But, the outcome was very unsatisfactory.
> My creases were totally asymetrical and incision lines sat at 9-9.5mm, which it looked totally unnatural.
> I suffered from depression and emotional pain after the first surgery and cried almost every day,  *until *I had my eyelid revision with Dr. Kang from IOU.
> 
> As I can read and speak Korean fluently, I was able to find a few clinics that are well reviewed at eyelid revision from the internet.
> I emailed them whether the revision can be done at 4 months post-op from first surgery as I could not live another day crying and suffering emotionally.
> Most of them told me that I need to wait at least  6 months to entertain the idea of revision just like three oculoplastic surgeons I saw here in the USA. But, 3 doctors in Korea told me that they may be able to do the revision at 4 months if the scar is not bad. To be precise, one doctor said he can do the revision for sure at 4 months post-op from first surgery. Other two doctors including Dr. Kang said they need to see me face to face to determine whether I can be a candidate for revision.
> 
> I decided to fly to Korea in January at the 4 months mark from first my eyelid surgery and had three consulations in Korea. All of doctors said that the revision can be done to lower the eyelids.
> I was told that there are two ways to lower the high folds. One method is   placing the new incision line lower than the original one and to remove the skin between, which I believe this is a typical way to lower the high folds. This method is good if there is enough skin.
> 
> Another method is placing the new incision line below the original one and undoing the original eyelid surgery with the fat grafting to prevent re-adhesion. This method does not need to remove any skin, which is good in case of skin shortage. As I did not have enough skin to remove, two doctors recommened the latter method to me.
> 
> Among the two doctors, Dr. Kang's fee was more expensive but, I chose Dr. Kang as I felt that he knew exactly what had to be done to my eyelids.
> I wanted to get the job done right even if it cost more as I did not want to go through more horrible times.
> My surgery lasted about two and half hours for lowering the eyelids, fat grafting, ptosis correction and lower eyelid blepharoplasty.
> 
> Right after surgery, I could see that my eyes looked way better than before even though I was so bruised. My creases were almost symetrical and lower. And,  they were both more naturally tapered.
> 
> At about 2 weeks post-op, my eyelids looked so natural even though it was still bruised. The swelling went away really quickly.
> When I left Korea after one month Post-Op, I still had some amount of bruising and I was really worried that it may not go away. But, Dr. Kang assured me that it would go away and I am so glad that it did.
> I am almost 2 months post-op now from revision with Dr. Kang and most of my bruising is gone. Just very slight discoloration on one eyelid, which it is not noticeable.
> 
> If you are suffering from a bad eyelid surgery, I highly recommed Dr. Kang for you. He is very gentle, caring, great bedside manner and professional.
> His office is full of Korean patients seeking eyelid revision surgeries. During follow-up visits, I have met many happy patients who had the eyelid revisions with him.
> I was told that most of eyelids can be fixed and improved.  So, please don't give up the hope. I thought that there was no hope for me until I met Dr. Kang.
> 
> I am so glad that I found him. For the first time in 6 months, I am not trying to hide my eyes from people seeing.
> Finally, I am no longer crying because of my eyes.
> 
> If I need another eye work in the future, I now know where to go.
> Please note that I am not working for Dr. Kang.



thank you for sharing your experience. it is so valuable and heartening to know your story and your solution.


----------



## maxyis

Dr. Charles Lee said:


> Hi Eye_lid revision,
> 
> I'm sorry that your experience in my clinic was not satisfactory. Since I don't have the full details of your visit to our clinic, it's difficult to comment on the specifics (how severe was the preexisting ptosis; are you a smoker; were you able to come for close-follow up, or are you from far away; did you have prior surgery). We care about each of our patients and as all doctors are human, there will always be some degree of error which may or may not be completely under the doctor's control. I wish you well in your future endeavors.
> 
> Dr. Charles Lee


sounds like a load of ******** to me. pardon my language. that just sounded horribly irresponsible.


----------



## maxyis

Naomielly said:


> Hi everyone i want to share my experience. Yesterday i went 4 consultation to vip, item, regen, and banobagi. 1. VIP - building quiete big and colorfull does not looks like hospital or clinic. dr seem ok(y) and informative but he said my bone and eyes ball is small so i won't much get bigger eye. Actually I'm ok(y) with the doctor and i could had done my eyelid there but the assistant, the one who reply my mail before is not reliable. She did not know anything and said the one who reply the email is not her eventough the email under her name. So i think she's not reliable and irresponsible.and as well the way she sent us to the door for good bye after consultation is not nice.
> 2. ITEM - building only 2 floors (lv 3 and 9) not big. Interior quiet comfy and professional. Dr is very attending, care what i concern (judge from the consultation not yet see his works) very nice pleasant. So he assure me somuch despite the clinic only 2 floor the i don't like.
> 3. Regen- gone consult in old building @apgujeong quiet busy and none of them spaek english even a bit luckly one of the patient i think understand basic english told me that it should be @ their new building on shinophyeon. The building is very huge, luxury, comfy and professional. Got 15 Floors, the building very promising. However in such big building and located big road should have someone speak english.they all speak chinese though. Dr seems in hurry and recomend i should have non incision where all other clinic suggestme incision n also in email b4 they suggested incision) he said non incision will last permanently only in korea nnon incision will be fine for my droppy eyes. Sigh realyy????? Btw in regen the assistan kind of push me to make deposit. Its hard to get out from there it took me 30 minutes to get out from there. And i have to say i had to get money from bank cos i don't bring any. So total 3 hours in regen (wait doctor 2 hours , 20 min consult with assistant, less than10 min consult with doctor, 30 min they try to ask me for deposit)
> 4. Banobagi- building is quite big and interior is professional quiete busy.
> Here doctor seem little bit arrogant, and speak no english and there are 2 person doing interpretation, 1 person translate from korean to chinese and other from chinese to english. Could you imagine how hard it was. The missunderstanding between me and doctor will be high. Doactor say i need double eyelid and epi is my choice. But the the assistant give me 4 milkrw in price for doing double eye lid epi and elevator muscle. Wah rip off . And this is the hardest to get out. I took me almost 1 hour to get out even tough i said I'm just doing consultation first. They even want to accompany us to the atm.looong  Sigh mmm:::/
> Finally i made my choice to item as i really comfy with the doctor. Today i do double eyelid and epi. The clinic is quiete small but clean and comfy, first they ask me to change wash face and took picture. Then come the scary part, i was taken to operating room. Disinfect my face and tie my hand and feet . I was scared to hell i even cry ( embarassing moment) the assistant (her name may) had to calm me down. Then the doctor come he drawing the line then put sedative and local. I don't feel anyting during local anasthesia( people said hurt a lot so i asked sedative) the operation took only 1 hour and don't feel any major pain. How ever 2 hours after feels like hell. My eyelid feels like burning and painfull. So i compressed with ice pack.now 8 hour after operation, the burning sensation isa gone only pain little bit some time but hardly to open my eyes. My eyes is sticky. Conclusion: somehow i feel how can i be so brave to do all this. I feel eyelid surgery is really painful even more hurt than caesarean. I can't imagine the other people who done their nose and jaw and other surgery. Beauty is suffering . For me to get nice eyes, i have to pay this suffering. So i hope my eye turn out nicely so what i suffered is paid off.


hope your eyes turned out well.


----------



## maxyis

sadgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a new member here. this is my first post.
> 
> I have been reading several forums about revision eyelid since last year.
> i had a bad primary eyelid surgery experience in my home country in 2010, which cause my eyes asymetry, left fold is higher than right fold, severe scar, droppy eyes.
> 
> i've been reading and hopefully to get some info based from some reviews from the former patients/forum members who were willing to share about their experience, before I fly to Seoul physically.
> From what I read online, i found out Dr Kim from BK, most of the reviews in the forum about him are mainly about his bad attitude (arrogant, less attentive), but there are also some good reviews about his work.
> 
> For me, i don't mind the attitude of the doctor, as long as i can get a good result from the surgery. So, i put him in my list.
> 
> I also found out Dr Cho from Bando eye, Dr Kwon from Teuimp, who were also mentioned by some members from other forums/threads before, I put them in my list too, due to their good reviews.
> 
> So, I flew to Seoul in MAy 2011. My first visit was to BK clinic (dr kim), it was my first time in Seoul, but i managed to find BK clinic, thanks to its good location and good subway system in Seoul.
> My consultation with Dr kim, very short, less than 5 minutes. He only told me that he can fix my problem, and did not say in details about my problem and what he is planning to do. It's a culture shock, but i thought maybe this is the way korean doctors are.
> When I asked how he is gonna remove my old scar, he just told me that he can remove the old scar. His tone and facial expression seemed annoyed, so i did not ask more, even though as a patient, i had the right to know more about what he is planning to do to my eyelids
> 
> I must admit that i was lazy to go find out more doctors from other clinics. At that time, i was very tired, just arrived Seoul, and i had limited time for my trip, plus I was not familiar with the location, actually that's my excuse for being lazy !! I should go find out where other clinics, like Bandoeye clinic, Teuimp clinic....
> 
> BK charged me to the max , USD 4000 !! Although I felt it was expensive, but I paid, because what I was more concern about is the RESULT, and hoped that Dr Kim can fix my problem.
> 
> But, I was WRONG in making this decision. I regret for not having more consultation with other korean doctors when I was there !!
> 
> Dr Kim did not fix all my problems, the only thing that he fixed for me was, to remove my excessive fat.
> 
> My asymetry problem still there, my right eye is still obviously droppy. What is the purpose of paying so much money for a surgery which my same old problem is still there.
> Regarding the scar, now I can still see the old scar (outside of the new incision line) plus a new scar on the new crease.
> 
> I was charged to the maximum, but did not get a FULL revision work !
> 
> To be fair, his work is only worth USD 2000 for removing the fat and his attempt to fix my other problems , but failed !
> 
> Girls, I'm planning for another trip to korea in September, any recommendation (revision eyeild doctors' name) and advices are welcomed ! Thanks !


how did your next surgery go


----------



## debwij

delete


----------



## debwij

Delete


----------



## debwij

@Worries, i plan to do eye revision too. May i see your eye pic, before & after revision, on closed & opened eyes.
After revision, according to you, it looks natural or fake?
Do you have any scar left, after revision?
My email debbywij@yahoo.com

Thank you so much.


----------



## debwij

Sadeyes said:


> Hello all!  I am back from Korea and wanted to share my story.  I will try to make this as detailed and efficient as possible.
> 
> Problem: Too high and deep of a crease.  Crease was made at 10mm and platform show of eyelid (at rest and looking straight) was approx 4mm each eye. My eyes were also hollow, outfolded, and no extra skin to revise.  One year post op.
> 
> Goal: Find a PS to lower the crease, thin out the line, create an in-out fold, as well as conduct the non-skin excision technique.  I used to have natural 2mm of eyelid show and my ultimate goal was just to have my old eyes back.
> 
> IOU
> 
> Dr. Kang is known for the lowering technique without skin excision and fat grafting.  He does a great job; however, I felt that his after photos on his website were more of a monolid-look than I&#8217;d prefer. Also, a couple of others have reviewed on here that their eyelids are now too low after Kang revised.  I realized that Dr. Kang probably prefers a lower look overall, and with that in mind, I met with him.  Dr. Kang is very friendly and patient. They said they had an English speaking dermatologist but when I met her (I&#8217;m not sure if she was the dermatologist but they said she was), her English was pretty limited. Although she is extremely nice Anyway, I showed a pic of my old eyes to Kang and he recommended to lower to 6mm, ptosis correction of both eyes, and 0.2cc of fat injection to each eyelid. I was surprised he recommended ptosis, and he told me that the initial DES is what gave me ptosis and that I didn&#8217;t have it before. Wow. Quoted $5100 but the English Derm lowered it to $5000 for me. Later on that day, they emailed and lowered it to $4700 USD.
> 
> BIO
> 
> Met with Dr. Cho because he seems to also be well known for eyelid revisions.  Showed him my photos and he suggested to excise about 2mm of skin.  I asked if he could do the non-fat grafting technique and he didn&#8217;t say that he couldn&#8217;t but just replied that skin excision should be good for me.  I asked him about ptosis.  He said I didn&#8217;t necessarily need it but he could do it.  ???  He quoted me $6000 USD for the procedure and $7100 USD if I wanted ptosis correction.  Umm&#8230;no thank you.  Moving on!
> 
> Banobagi &#8211; Dr. Lee
> 
> Finally English speaking staff!!!!  There was a Chinese coordinator and the interpreter; however, they both spoke English pretty well.  The meeting with them was the best consult out of the three. I was able to fully explain my concerns and my goals but only to the coordinators.  The coordinators told Dr. Lee my case and he recommended to lower my crease to 6mm by fat graft and the non-skin excision procedure.  I didn&#8217;t even get the chance to tell Dr. Lee that I&#8217;d like a 2mm show so I was surprised he recommended new crease cut of 6mm.  Quote was $4000 USD.
> 
> Decision
> 
> Basically, Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang had both recommended the same exact surgery for me.  Dr. Cho was no longer an option.  Tossed and turned all night and I finally decided on Dr. Kang.  Why?  Well because with Dr. Kang, I had seen the direct results of his surgeries.  At IOU Clinic, all after photos are from Dr. Kang.  So I knew what he was and was not capable of, I guess.  With Dr. Lee, Banobagi clinic is such a big clinic that I wasn&#8217;t sure the after photos (Only saw 1-2 photos) were directly a result of Dr. Lee&#8217;s work.  Although the communication was great there, the communication was really between myself and the staff, not with Dr. Lee.
> 
> Surgery Day
> 
> Pretty simple surgery compared to the first. Went in and reviewed what it was I wanted. I actually pushed for 7mm cut instead of 6mm (again because Kang tends to be lower than I&#8217;d like).  Dr. Kang said that at 7mm, people wouldn&#8217;t notice too much.  I told him that it okay, I just want the end result to be 2mm of show and in-out.  On that table, they gave some type of a hallucinogen during the fat extraction from my stomach then local for my eyes. During the last part of the procedure, I could feel the tugging, fat injections, sewing, and so forth. It hurt but I was able to tolerate it. I have a higher tolerance for gruesome scenes so I didn&#8217;t care.  At recovery, blood was beginning to cake on my lids and blood kept dripping down like I was crying blood.  Overall, I was fine and walking around. I think I even went to Millennium Casino that night.  Stitches taken out at day 6 and pain-free!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Yay!!!! I love it!!!  I look as close to my old self again as I can possibly get.  The crease is noticeably lower, and not deep and thick. It has been two weeks and much of the bruising is gone.  The swelling is minimal but still there.  Only I notice the swelling. At rest, my lids show about 2.5-3.25mm and I think they will probably still lower somewhat.  I no longer have to draw super thick black eyeliner.  I have more area between my eyebrows and my eye lids.  Even my mom says I look like myself again.  Trust me, moms know the details of their baby&#8217;s faces very well.  I know because I am a mother myself.  The only thing is that it seems like I still have an out fold. L  But one cannot expect to achieve 100% of what they want.  That&#8217;s just impossible. People will always look for areas to improve. With that said, I am very pleased with my results so far.  Now, I smile when I see a mirror instead avoiding them.  I am happy to take pictures again.  All thanks to the Big Guy above.


@Sadeyes, i need revision too. May i see your eye picture, before & after, on closed & opened eyes?
Any scarleft on your eyes when you close your eyes?
My email debbywij@yahoo.com.

Thank you.


----------



## maxyis

Jin77 said:


> Update:
> 
> I arrived at Seoul last Sunday and the next day I had 3 consultation appts. scheduled with Dr. Kang at IOU, Dr. Cho at Bio, and Dr. Kim at BK.  Since my Korean was okay and enough to get by, I didn't have an interpreter with me.  I was booked at the Dormy Inn residence hotel, which is about 10 minute cab ride for $4 during non-rush hour.
> 
> My first appt. was with Dr. Kang and I was so impressed with Dr. Kang that I didn't even want to go to the other 2 doctors for consultations afterwards.  Still, I decided to go see Dr. Cho at Bando Eye/Bio,  since I was in Korea already and he seems to have a good reputation for eye revisions based on this forum.  Well, what a waste of time it was! I found him to be arrogant, unattentive, and the consultation lasted a whole 5 min. or so.  I actually knew he wasn't the right doctor for me as soon as I walked in and when he said to me, "So, you are from the States.  You want to get your eyes done smaller but why?  It should fit right in in the States."  One of his female consultants who was standing right next to him seemed kind of embarrassed by his candid statment to me.  Although I was quite taken back, I explained that I wanted it to make it smaller regardless because I felt it was too big and then he says to me, "I guess i can do it."  At that point, I just knew he wasn't the right doctor for me and when he proceeded to examine my eyes, I lost all interest in this doctor.  I left after about 5 minutes and was still surprised by his casual, indifferent attitude towards a decision that meant a lot to me.
> 
> Since I really liked Dr. Kang, I decided to cancel my appt. at BK with Dr. Kim after seeing Dr. Cho.  Dr. Kang is extremely attentive and very nice, and more importantly he listens to what you want.  I've read on previous posts that he tends to make the double eyelids too small, that is untrue based on my experience because he asked me what size I preferred and took the time to measure my eyelids, looked at the pictures that I've saved on my iphone, and listened to me.   The consulation lasted well over 30 minutes and I never felt rushed one bit.  Whereas at Dr. Cho's, I couldn't wait to get out of his office.  Btw, apparently in Korea the trend is to have a small double fold, almost mono-lid, which is what you mainly see on Dr. Kang's website because that's what the girls are getting over there.  I've opted for a size of 5.5 mm, which is considered 1 - 1.5 mm higher than what most Koreans opt for these days.
> I could tell immediately after my surgery that my crease is a LOT lower than it had previously been, even though I was at the most swollen stage!  I had an incisional and ptosis done btw.
> 
> Please note that since all the surgery dates/times were booked, Dr. Kang and his staff made special arrangements for me by performing the surgery after hours.  They knew that I had to leave Korea in a week 1/2 so they made special accommodations.  He has asked me to come for a follow up visit every 2 days, which I have been.
> 
> Dr. Kang's price was competitive and much lower than what was quoted to me via email. Based on my observation from visiting the clinics here in Seoul, it's best to get a quote from the doctor face to face because the person who is quoting is just one of the employees so it may be a lot higher than actual.
> 
> I am so happy that I found this forum and for the person who started this forum (Sassychic09 - Thank you), and I have only positive things to say about Dr. Kang at IOU based on my experience.  Good luck to you all, and I hope you guys can achieve the results that you are looking for as well~


thank you for sharing this valuable information .


----------



## MissOrange

Shermainetsj said:


> You may wanna visit their MVP website to know more about them.
> 
> Have you placed any deposits at JW? If not, my advise would be to arrange a consultation with MVP on ur own at the same time. You need not go thr any agent for that.
> MVP is just across the street from JW clinic.
> 
> Do visit different clinics before you make ur decision.


Hi Shermaine, how are you healing? Has the facial swelling gone down yet? It was such a wonderful coincidence meeting you at MVP at the same time last month! Hope you love your new face. I love my eyelids. I have lost 15%fat graft from my upper lids in one month so will ask for a free top up when I go back to Korea this fall.


----------



## Shermainetsj

MissOrange said:


> Hi Shermaine, how are you healing? Has the facial swelling gone down yet? It was such a wonderful coincidence meeting you at MVP at the same time last month! Hope you love your new face. I love my eyelids. I have lost 15%fat graft from my upper lids in one month so will ask for a free top up when I go back to Korea this fall.



Hihi MissOrange, nice to hear from you. And glad you love ur eyelids. It already looks really good when I met you at MVP. Dr Seo did a great job.

Yes I can see the swelling on my face and eyes going down slowly. I must say I'm really a slow healer..haha. 
Nevertheless, I definitely like my new face and as the swelling goes down, it gets better. My eyes look bigger than before and people do noticed the change. I'm happy with it as of now except that my right eye is swelling more than the left, so the left pupil is displaying slightly less than the right eye. Monitoring and hopefully it will turns out well after the swelling goes off. Currently 5 weeks post ops and looking forward for the swelling to go down to see the final results.


----------



## debwij

coletmenot said:


> I went to Dr. Kang more than six months ago and so far I'm happy with the results. He is more expensive than other clinics though.


@coletmenot, Hi, i plan to do my eye revision too. My eyelids too deep & high, look so fake. May i see your eye picture, before & after revision, on closed & opened eyes?

Hope you reply to me. Thank you so much. My email debwij1@gmail.com.


----------



## debwij

snowcup said:


> Hi Cherryzz, I've sent you an email.  Are you in Korea now?  Would love to hear how it's going over there and whether you've selected a surgeon.
> 
> It looks like in the other thread you had some questions on fat grafting and the longevity of the fat. Did you ever get a definitive answer? Since the graft is often done when lowering the eyelid to prevent adhesion so I'll probably need it as well.


@snowcup, how is our eyelids now after fat graph? Is it now lower than before? And is it good doing fat graph?
May i see your eye picture ?
My email debwij1@gmail.com.

Thank you.


----------



## debwij

Jin77 said:


> My consultation experience with Dr. Cho at Bio (previously Bando Eye) was a waste of time.  He was arrogant, inconsiderate, and I didn't care if he had a good reputation or not, I would not go through with a revison surgery by someone who doesn't seem to care about a patient's concerns - or at least he wasn't with me.
> 
> I highly recommend Dr. Kang at IOU Clinic.  It is his own practice so he takes pride in his own work and a patient is not just a number to him.  My eyes are starting to look better and better each week since my revision surgery in December


@Jin77, i need eye revision too. My eyelids are too deep & high.
May i see your eyelids picture, before & after revision?
Please kindly to email me at debwij1@gmail.com.
Hope for your reply.

Thank you so much.


----------



## evalevis

Hello everyone! I need in revision eyelid surgery too.
I ve had two unsuccesful double eyelid surgeries. Now my eyelid look really bad. Rude scars, assymetry, sausage effect...It's not natural and ugly. Im in depression condition.
I also plan to go Korea for revision. Could anybody from here recommend a good clinic and great doctor? Please contact me I need more information about it. I will be really thankful for that.


----------



## debwij

juicy88 said:


> Hi , I've just got operated by dr.kang for revisional eyelid surgery (took the train at night with s. hades lols!). He operated on me a second time... Has anyone experience this ? I'm leaving in Korea in 5 days and a really nervous... My eyes I can't tell is a success anot,,,


@juicy88, how did your revision? Was it good? I plan to do eye revision. May i see your eye pics, before & after revision? 
Please kindly to email me at debwij1@gmail.com. 
I am still confuse now.
Thank you for your respond.


----------



## debwij

jjy said:


> Hi girls - I got my eyelid surgery done in korea about a month and a week ago. But already I can tell that the line is too high. I thought that 90% of the swelling goes down after about a month? Everyone keeps telling me to wait but I can already tell that this is not going to go down any more than this. I would want the fold to be at least HALF the size that it is - it just looks awful.
> 
> Who would you recommend for revision in Korea? And revision will be able to fix the problem right? Obviously you wouldnt know without a picture but I would really like to know that there is a possiblility for me to have surgery that will make this all better...feeling terrible and self conscious right now.


@jjy, have you did your revision? Glad if you want to share with us.

Thank you.


----------



## debwij

mldaven said:


> In my opinion, there are plenty of great doctors in Korea who will do awesome jobs if this is your first time eyelid surgery but not many doctors can be great at revision eyelid surgery. So, please be very careful of choosing a revision surgeon. I had my revision eyelid surgery with Dr. Kang from IOU a little over year ago and I am very grateful for him giving me a normal life back. I totally trust his skill as a great surgeon. Good luck to you all !


@mldaven, hi, i plan to do my eyelids revision too. Would you like share some pics of your eyelids, before & after revision?
Need so much help, please to email me at debwij1@gmail.com.

Thank you.


----------



## debwij

Thinkpink17 said:


> I just met up with Dr. Kang from IOU as he was going to be my #1 surgeon that I planned on seeing. My heart feels like he is the best for revisional surgery and told me that there is a 95% chance that it will be successful. He was spot on telling me my crease is 6.5 mm and would look best at 5mm. I consulted with allooooottttttt of surgeons and Dr. Kang seems the most honest. You can just tell he cares for you and will do his best. Every surgeon I had a consult with told me my case is VERY VERY difficult for eyelid revision, but Dr. Kang assured me my surgery will be what im looking for and he will fix my overly swollen sausage lids. If anyone is looking for a revision Dr.... Dr. Kang is the guy. Ive been researching for a whole year and have only heard positive things about him. Other Dr.'s know who he is too, hes very famous. When I came to Korea I was expecting the price to be aloooott higher then what I was quoted at. Yea its on the high side, but not compared to what people are paying on purseforum. I had my cousin (local Korean) with me who did all the talking. They really do charge you more if you're a "foreigner" because they want to make money off of you. I really did get mine for cheap with Dr. Kang. I also stopped at Pintagui which is across the street, my heart didn't feel that Dr. would perform a good revision surgery and tried pushing lateral canthoplasty, lower bleph, and other things I didn't need. I wouldn't recommend going there.


@Thinkpink17, your eyes now, as good as what you have expected? 
Nice if you want to share, thank you.


----------



## Cherieohcherie

I am facing the same issue. High and uneven crease despite after eyelid revision. I heard Secret and Eve is good for double eyelid revision. I went to secret in 2015 for consultation and The line in 2014. Both told me that I need to extract some fats out near the armpit area and to cover on the crease. But DAPRS and the other clinics said doesnt required. So i went ahead with DAPRS in 2014 but still i find the crease too high and uneven despite the revision. 

But debwij, they will ask you to wait for 6 months before the next revision.*http://forum.purseblog.com/members/debwij.589412/*


----------



## debwij

@Cherieohcherie
It has been years since my first surgery. I don't want to live with my weird eyelid in my whole life. I want it looks natural.


----------



## Cherieohcherie

debwij said:


> @Cherieohcherie
> It has been years since my first surgery. I don't want to live with my weird eyelid in my whole life. I want it looks natural.


I feel you Debwij, Me too. I will be going for double eyelid revision again but still i am looking for the more trustable clinic. There are so many mix reviews. Some say Secret Ps is good but some say botched. I am considering Eve Ps.


----------



## debwij

@Cherieohcherie, hope we find good doctor with good result. Sometimes, i`m feel so worried about this.


----------



## floweryy

Is it not recommended to do laterals if the eyes are already close together? I reckon my eyes will look even closer after rhino revision. My lids are not parallel although i dont mind having it, but the most important thing is to firstly elevate the lids. Ive never done DES and i already have lids but want the eyes to look brighter. i get conflicting answers from different dr, so just want to check if theres anyone here with similar situation


----------



## maxyis

snowcup said:


> It looks like there are many people going to Seoul in April, in that all of the translators are booked. There aren't many people on the list we've been updating, so I'm wondering if April is a busy time in general?
> 
> I've waited several years in getting my eyes corrected, and don't want to wait any more. I'm wondering if I'll be able to pull this off alone and still go to Seoul in a couple of weeks. I can speak some Korean, but I'm not totally confident that I'll catch all of the technical terms.
> 
> Any advice or suggestions in reaching the clinics or doctors directly would be greatly appreciated. I've read more than 260 pages of the PS thread, which was helpful but confusing too!


the more you read the more confusing it can be. mixed advices


----------



## maxyis

snowcup said:


> Awesome, thanks for the links to the pics for Teium. It wasn't on my list until I kept seeing their name on the other PS thread. The pics are pretty good. I'm assuming he's using the fat grafting method similar to Dr. Kang at IOU.
> 
> Since I'm getting a revisionary procedure, I really only want to see an eye specialist, an occuloplastic surgeon. Eye specialists are usually very cautious and hold the health of your eyes as the main priority. General plastic surgeons, while some are also good with eyes, can tend be a bit more carefree than I would like.
> 
> Also, I appreciate you confirming the number for IOU. I'm not sure why it's not working for me when calling from the US.
> 
> I am curious about Eyemagic. His before and after pictures show an improvement with the shape of the eyes, and not just the eyelid.
> 
> I just received a private message suggesting Jueun PS, but most of his pics show only a complete removal of the double eyelid. Does anyone have experience with this clinic? What are the doctor's strengths? I do appreciate the additional name, as I feel the more choices we have, the better.


i would prefer to have an eye specialist for my eyes too.


----------



## maxyis

juicy88 said:


> Hi , I've just got operated by dr.kang for revisional eyelid surgery (took the train at night with shades lols!). He operated on me a second time... Has anyone experience this ? I'm leaving in Korea in 5 days and a really nervous... My eyes I can't tell is a success anot,,,


hope it turns out pretty


----------



## maxyis

juicy88 said:


> Finally had revision done on my eyes and back home resting!! Here to share my experience and hope I can help anyone going to Korea for revisional eyelid surgery. My trip in Korea was a pleasant one.. I'm already missing Korea! The weather was very cold and windy and can really dry up your eyes. I walked outside the street for few minutes and everything looks blurry and misty.. haha. Wherever I was in Korea, I will wear my shades and hat. These two are essential especially when is sunny outside. Plus people don't really stare at you so I don't feel quite awkward.
> 
> Because I only had 10 days in Korea, I was hopping to get surgery the same day of consultation. My first consultation was with Dr.Kang from IOU. I arrived 10am on a Saturday and his clinic is already crowded with locals. Later I was led to a room by Ms.Lee, the dermatologist (apparently only one that can speak adequate English besides Dr.Kang). She asked some Q&A and brought me to see Dr.Kang. Dr.Kang greeted me and my family warmly and examined my eyes. He said that my case is severe and he can improve my scarrings 70-80%. But he set his goal 80-90%. He asked me to lower my expectation, I had 2 revisional before and I can understand what he meant. He showed some photos and point out what procedure I need - ptosis correction, fat grafting, lowering fold and scarring. After that, it's time to discuss the price with Ms.Lee. I knew the price at IOU is not going to be cheap.. I was quoted 6plusM KRW.  After more bargaining and agree to pay cash - she lowered to 6M KRW. If you use card you have to pay additional 5% tax.
> 
> The next consultation was with Dr.Kwon - Teiumps. I took a taxi from IOU clinic, is relatively near, I think the fare was 2800KWON only. You can see the logo outisde the building. The clinic is located upstairs and look very stylish. When I went in, the clinic was empty. The lady asked me to fill some particulars and waited for Dr.Kwon. I think I waited 30 minutes then I saw Dr.Kwon and another man came out from a room wearing surgical mask. I think he just operated on someone. Went into room and Dr.Kwon and the man was there. He examined my eyes quite thoroughly - he has quite a strong cigarette stance xD. He then pointed out what procedures I need, which is magic epicanthoplasty and revisional eyelid surgery (incisional) and ptosis. But he didn't mentioned the scarring, so I asked him and he said he can improve 70-80%. And I asked him if he can make my eyes even - he said he will try. After checking with me if I have anymore question, he and the man left the room. The lady earlier came in to discuss the price - quoted 7M KRW. She later reduce to 6.8KRW by herself. I have 1 more consultation in Regen but ended up not going as I need to go back to IOU by 2.30pm to pay the deposit.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat or drink 5 hours before surgery and they let me wait in their room with bed and TV. And they have Wifi in their clinic   It was time for my operation and was led to the operation room. They injected me and Dr.Kang came in to draw my eyes. I can't remember what happened next until Dr.Kang woke me up to asked me to open my eyes. After that, I'm 100% aware what was going on but there was no pain at all (very thankful for that!!). After operation, I was the last one and was turning dark already. Went back to the hotel straight.
> 
> I have been going to the clinic everyday for dressing and check up by Dr.Kang.Second day after the operation, Dr.Kang pointed out that my left eye muscle is weaker than expected and I might need to do revisional. I was shocked and scare because I didn't want to go through surgery again. He said if I need to do revisional it will be on Thursday. Thursday came and he checked me again and asked me to prepare for surgery. He said he will do ptosis correction and add more fat on my left eye. I went through surgery again.. and thankfully no pain at all! I was quite shocked after surgery because my left eye was significantly larger than my right eye. But Dr.Kang said very good and said it will be even.
> 
> I got my left eye stitches removed on the last day in Korea. I'm going to miss Dr.Kang and Ms.Lee. They are very warm and nice  ! Oh, and dont forget to try the little stall outisde the clinic - they have yummy egg+bacon sandwiches!
> 
> My eyes now are much MORE improved than my previous eyes. I can tell that they are much more even and natural. I can't wait will my eyes settle!


sounds so fantastic. so happy for you.


----------



## pinkypuppet37

Wow, Dr Kang seems to be a saver. Do you have the consultant's kakao ID?

I did DES and epi with Dr Kim at BK. As it was my 1st surgery, I didnt have any experience, i chose them cuz they did lots of marketing in Singapore. 

i wish i had trusted my gut feelings better. He is an arrogant person who cares only for money but nothing else. His skilles are good, but he definitely doesnt bother to listen or note down your wish. I requested high fold n he agreed he d do 6-7 mm but definitely mine is a 5mm. He even got irritated during the consultation and snapped at me , probably i was there for 15mins instead of 5 mins as he wanted. Later i found out he had a surgery. With that attitude, and the frustrating result, i d never step foot in their office and throw away my money again. Sigh!!!


----------



## gigihadid

@juicy88
Could you be kind enough to show your before and after photos and say the price and the name of your surgeon?
It would be so much helpful! You coul send it by PM or to my mail zayngigih@gmail.com
Thank you very much!


----------



## gigihadid

@coletmenot , 
Do you reccomend dr.Kang? 
Could you be kind enough to show your before and after photos and say the price and the name of your surgeon?
It would be so much helpful! You coul send it by PM or to my mail zayngigih@gmail.com
Thank you very much!


----------



## gigihadid

@Shermainetsj

Could you be kind enough to show your before and after photos and say the price and the name of your surgeon?
It would be so much helpful! You coul send it by PM or to my mail zayngigih@gmail.com
Thank you very much!


----------



## tincup123

Vinna said:


> If I knew in the beginning Dr. Peter Newen for my primary Asian eyelid, I would never end up with a revision!


Do you know anyone who tried eyelid surgery with doctor newen?


----------



## mickely

Anyone had experience with jvp clinic, I heard the surgeons are former jewelery docs


----------



## charl00tt33

Hi! I'm planning to lower my double eyelid and also remove the white scars caused by epi surgery. However, i'm not sure whether i should lower double eyelid first or remove the white scars first since i cannot do them both together. Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## smitten_kitten

Hi!
I've posted somewhere in this thread many years ago and have since had revisional double eyelid surgery to fix my botched double eyelids.

I've put up two videos on youtube to help answer all the questions that keep coming up.
To all of you who need revision, don't give up!
https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=g1vs-5_b_XU
First vid: experience

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=5eFewCh_n40
Second vid: dr. seo and how to do consults

Hope this is ok by PF rules. If the links are removed then just searched for deskorea which you will find my blog too for before and after photos.

Hope this helps. I don't check pf often so just reply in comments section of the videos


----------



## MissOrange

smitten_kitten said:


> Hi!
> I've posted somewhere in this thread many years ago and have since had revisional double eyelid surgery to fix my botched double eyelids.
> 
> I've put up two videos on youtube to help answer all the questions that keep coming up.
> To all of you who need revision, don't give up!
> https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=g1vs-5_b_XU
> First vid: experience
> 
> https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=5eFewCh_n40
> Second vid: dr. seo and how to do consults
> 
> Hope this is ok by PF rules. If the links are removed then just searched for deskorea which you will find my blog too for before and after photos.
> 
> Hope this helps. I don't check pf often so just reply in comments section of the videos


@smitten_kitten after all this time as friends on kakao, it was a real treat to see you in your new videos! Not only do you look gorgeous with and without eye makeup, your good and wholesome personality shines through! And each time you turned in your chair, we could see the perfect profile of your eyes and new nose! Thank you for taking the time and effort to make a youtube video. You are a natural! And of course a real person which will help others in their decision making.


----------



## watermelonfruit

Hello, has anyone heard of these clinics before?

http://semips.com/
http://www.drgio.co.kr/
http://laree.cafe24.com/main/main.php
http://jjps.co.kr/main/main.html


----------



## yolo-lilly

For eye surgery, would you recommend in going to big clinics or small clinics where locals go to?
My friend in Korea is looking into eye surgery also, she said MVP; ID; Byul(?); Secret; Namu
Are these clinics good?


----------



## pinkyshopper

hello everyone

i am here to post my experiences for my double eyelid surgery.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anybody-tried-pitangui.803826/page-47

please refer to the above for my first double eyelid surgery at pitangui.

after pitangui botching my eye job, i was really depressed and hid myself from the world for 6 months before going for my next revision. i didn't go back to pitangui to fight for the entitlement of the free revision because i am afraid that they might worsen my eye condition and another reason was that i lost my faith in them. through some online reviews and contacts, i found DR CHUNG from EVE plastic and consulted him regarding my eye revision. at that time my eye lids were asymmetrical, had a hypertrophic scar at one side of my eye and the other eye with exposed mucosal. Dr chung advised me that he can do lateral canthoplasty reversal for me by sewing the corners of my eyes back to its original length and doing a one side eyelid revision for me. as for the hypertrophic scar, he will only be able to revise the scar on my second revision because some surgeries cant be done together. 

thus i went back to korea on april 2015 for my first revision and the results were pretty decent. Dr chung is a very reliable doctor as he told me what to expect for my results before the surgery and does not overpromise anything. before my trip to korea, whenever i had doubts about the surgery procedure, i would kakao him and he will always reply me back which is why i trust this doctor. even after my surgery wherever i felt that my recovery wasn't going well, i would send pictures to him and he would advise me what to do and assuring me that everything is normal. i was really thankful for him. (and FYI, he can speak and write in english so its really easy to converse with him without a translator) And so, i went back korea AGAIN last year nov 2016 for my scar revision and dr chung managed to revise 70% of my hypertrophic scar which for me was a good result. although there is still a small scar at my outer corner but i think i will manage to accept it as it is impossible to remove the entire scar. 

For now, i think i will end my PS journey here by writing down my experiences/reviews to those who need it. *Please choose your surgeon carefully and always remember to read reviews about them and their skills.*  For me, i guess it was **** luck that i met DR YOO FROM PITANGUI who turned my life to turmoil and very thankful that i met DR CHUNG from EVE plastic surgery who managed to save me. i am not trying to pull some business for DR CHUNG here but to write a very truthful review in hoping that it might help some of you all out there who might have suffered the same fate as me and is very helpless right now. good luck to all of you out there!


----------



## Jexxi Suen

First of all is director of BK who is in charge of doing marketing in Singapore.
Of course that he is having hardcore BS marketing in singapore because he got pretty much kicked out from Korea by doing rack of his works and living in Singapore and opened a new clinic there by using name of BK with other singaporean doctor and still active with his BS

And Why all these "Clinics models" and promoters are working in this PF.
I've been here for quite long and came back after erasing my old account and made new one to see or check how is everything lately
but all I can see is workers from clinic who tries to do BS marketing, Clinic's model, Agencies, and etc
Dang.. it changed a lot by giving some BS clueless info from all these workers online 
please stop watching us or trying to promote your clinic, company, agnecies. let us share our own freaking ideas about it.


----------



## Polyware

Never ever go to Cinderella plastic surgury, it's the worst experience I had ever had in Korea. After surgery, I'm having my two eyes in different size, thighs and inside of the mouth still have affections even after stiches removed 1 months ago. I contacted them and they are doing nothing and no reply... heard lots of horrible story about their nose job and breast jobs as well.


----------



## Lonsten

smitten_kitten said:


> jin that sounds very bad  I need a revision done too but prior to surgery my eyelids would change how they want to be on a daily basis (sometimes double eyelid, sometimes mono.. and the left and right eyelids never agreed unless I am having a super uber lucky day). I don't know if my surgeon did a crappy job or it was my eyelids being wonky/healing process that botched it all. Nonetheless it's time for us girls to look forward to a better day with the eyelids reworked and more symmetry attained!! (YAY!! Cheers for us!!).
> 
> 
> I am sure Dr. Chung isn't the only surgeon who does epi reversal. I think epi reversal falls into the general category of "revisional DES".
> 
> 
> So far I am keen on Opera..


How's ur surgery done? in opera?  I will have DES nxt mth in opera,  too. Any recommendation for the doctor for DES?  Thx


----------



## Polyware

Dont ever never go to Cinderella plastic surgery clinic, the clinic is a scandal! And no reply at all after you have done the surgery!


----------



## queenny

I've been reading through the pages but I've no idea which clinic to choose? I had non incisional des and ptosis correction at jk clinic 2 years ago. Now my crease has lower and my eyes don't look big anymore. I want to have a higher crease and rounder eyes. Can anyone advise me which clinic and surgeon is good? Thank you


----------



## Polyware

Bio is good. Cinderella clinic is a scandal!


----------



## Nikkib99

Just had my 4th revisional DES.
A little history: I had my first DES, epi, ptosis April of 2015 in unique. They didn't do such a good job because pretty much one eye was way bigger than the other, with ptosis being really strong in the left eye and extremely weak in the other. In other words, my left eye were always wide open and my right eye was a lazy eye. The doc also took off too much from the left eye because it doesn't close fully when I go to sleep. However, I must admit that he did an extremely good job on the epi corners as there were no scars at all. 6 months post op, the scars on my DES were also barely visible so I guess i applaud him for that. Fast forward to November 2015, I went back to unique to try to get something done about the unevenness of my left and right eye from the initial procedure. The doc acknowledged that something needed to be done with the right eye, because it was apparent that it was a lazy eye. It was a quick procedure, I believe he tightened the ptosis (even though i felt he should've made my crease higher). Stitches were out on the 3rd day. For the first 2 months, while the swelling was still a bit prominent, my eyes were quite even. However, once the swelling subsided, I was back to the initial problem of one eye looking a lot bigger than the other. I went back to korea October of 2016 to get another revision and after much research was set on going to MVP. However, my airbnb host had her revisional DES done in DA and I really liked her results. I was convinced I should at least consult with DA before my visit to MVP. I did not have an appointment at DA, I literally just walked in and was accommodated by an English in house translator. A couple hours later I spoke with Dr. Jang, which was the primary DES surgeon in DA. I was surprised at how good her english was, and how well she was able to communicate with me. She addressed all my issues without me having to tell her. impressive. She also pointed out that because of the slight uneveness of my eyebrows (one being higher than the other) it will not be such an easy fix, but she'll try her best. She was really meticulous in her work and she fixed the main problem. I no longer suffer from a lazy eye on one side, and a surprised looking eye on the other. One thing that I did realize was not up to par from my DES surgery at unique were the scars. My scars from unique after my first DES was practically invisible. However, my scars from DA were still very very obvious and noticeable even after 7 months post op. Or it might just be that I can't heal as fast now? No idea. Anyway, Dr. Jang did a great job in the revision. HOWEVER, I did come back just yesterday for a 4th revision from Dr. Jang of DA. I'm really hoping this will be my last and final one. As great of a job as Dr. Jang did half a year ago in fixing ALOT of the problems that Unique made, the width of my creases weren't completely even, which bothered me a bit. Although my eyes look even and the ptosis are evenly balanced as well, the droop in one of my creases made me take this one last trip. 
I arrived to DA at 10:30 AM in the morning and had surgery at 12:30. Dr. Jang said it was a quick fix and she did her best to even out the creases (she only operated on my right eye).
I'll most likely see results in 1-2 months because usually from past experiences, by then i would be able to tell if my creases are symmetrical. 
All in all, even though my eyes have yet to heal, I'm thankful for Dr.Jang from DA. I feel like if I had initially went to her instead of unique that gave me 2 blotched jobs, i might have been able to avoid all these revisions. They say revisional DES is a lot harder than regular DES and I feel Dr. Jang from DA did an AMAZING job in fixing my eyes. I have no regrets going to her initially for my 3rd revision and I have no regrets coming back to her for my fourth. For those of you contemplating on which doctor to do your revisional DES with, definitely give Dr.Jang from DES a try and consult with her. 
Thats all for now, and if any one has any questions for me at all, PM me!


----------



## cherishbaby

queenny said:


> I've been reading through the pages but I've no idea which clinic to choose? I had non incisional des and ptosis correction at jk clinic 2 years ago. Now my crease has lower and my eyes don't look big anymore. I want to have a higher crease and rounder eyes. Can anyone advise me which clinic and surgeon is good? Thank you



My two Korean friends went to HyundaiMihak for double eyelid surgery revision and nose job. They look good so now I'm considering Hyundai Mihak Medical Aesthetics.

You can check out their homepages. http://www.h-mihak.com/


----------



## chugina

I've been thinking about getting my eyes done, I have typical squinty small eyes, and a lot of my friend's been telling me to get my eyes done. Do you have any feedback?


----------



## Purplestars

Hi all, I plan to have double eyelid revision done. Find my eyes uneven, lids kinda thick, crease abit high. Totally no clue where is best to get it done. Just been procrastinating for the last 5years!! So scared that I don't get a good doctor again. Pls help! Any advise which doctor is goid and reliable? Thank u!!!!!!


----------



## ximera

Polyware said:


> Bio is good. Cinderella clinic is a scandal!


who did your surgery at Bio?


----------



## Linlin18

Purplestars said:


> Hi all, I plan to have double eyelid revision done. Find my eyes uneven, lids kinda thick, crease abit high. Totally no clue where is best to get it done. Just been procrastinating for the last 5years!! So scared that I don't get a good doctor again. Pls help! Any advise which doctor is goid and reliable? Thank u!!!!!!



I'm considering between MVP, April31, and GNG  (but someone here said all their reviews are fake). GNG seems good for nose but idk about eyes


----------



## Linlin18

^ Sorry was meant to say someone said Teuim reviews were fake not GNG!


----------



## Freya24

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask.

But anyone of you know if there is any difference in recovery for incisional double eyelid surgery for tapered and parallel?


----------



## smile07

Nikkib99 said:


> Just had my 4th revisional DES.
> A little history: I had my first DES, epi, ptosis April of 2015 in unique. They didn't do such a good job because pretty much one eye was way bigger than the other, with ptosis being really strong in the left eye and extremely weak in the other. In other words, my left eye were always wide open and my right eye was a lazy eye. The doc also took off too much from the left eye because it doesn't close fully when I go to sleep. However, I must admit that he did an extremely good job on the epi corners as there were no scars at all. 6 months post op, the scars on my DES were also barely visible so I guess i applaud him for that. Fast forward to November 2015, I went back to unique to try to get something done about the unevenness of my left and right eye from the initial procedure. The doc acknowledged that something needed to be done with the right eye, because it was apparent that it was a lazy eye. It was a quick procedure, I believe he tightened the ptosis (even though i felt he should've made my crease higher). Stitches were out on the 3rd day. For the first 2 months, while the swelling was still a bit prominent, my eyes were quite even. However, once the swelling subsided, I was back to the initial problem of one eye looking a lot bigger than the other. I went back to korea October of 2016 to get another revision and after much research was set on going to MVP. However, my airbnb host had her revisional DES done in DA and I really liked her results. I was convinced I should at least consult with DA before my visit to MVP. I did not have an appointment at DA, I literally just walked in and was accommodated by an English in house translator. A couple hours later I spoke with Dr. Jang, which was the primary DES surgeon in DA. I was surprised at how good her english was, and how well she was able to communicate with me. She addressed all my issues without me having to tell her. impressive. She also pointed out that because of the slight uneveness of my eyebrows (one being higher than the other) it will not be such an easy fix, but she'll try her best. She was really meticulous in her work and she fixed the main problem. I no longer suffer from a lazy eye on one side, and a surprised looking eye on the other. One thing that I did realize was not up to par from my DES surgery at unique were the scars. My scars from unique after my first DES was practically invisible. However, my scars from DA were still very very obvious and noticeable even after 7 months post op. Or it might just be that I can't heal as fast now? No idea. Anyway, Dr. Jang did a great job in the revision. HOWEVER, I did come back just yesterday for a 4th revision from Dr. Jang of DA. I'm really hoping this will be my last and final one. As great of a job as Dr. Jang did half a year ago in fixing ALOT of the problems that Unique made, the width of my creases weren't completely even, which bothered me a bit. Although my eyes look even and the ptosis are evenly balanced as well, the droop in one of my creases made me take this one last trip.
> I arrived to DA at 10:30 AM in the morning and had surgery at 12:30. Dr. Jang said it was a quick fix and she did her best to even out the creases (she only operated on my right eye).
> I'll most likely see results in 1-2 months because usually from past experiences, by then i would be able to tell if my creases are symmetrical.
> All in all, even though my eyes have yet to heal, I'm thankful for Dr.Jang from DA. I feel like if I had initially went to her instead of unique that gave me 2 blotched jobs, i might have been able to avoid all these revisions. They say revisional DES is a lot harder than regular DES and I feel Dr. Jang from DA did an AMAZING job in fixing my eyes. I have no regrets going to her initially for my 3rd revision and I have no regrets coming back to her for my fourth. For those of you contemplating on which doctor to do your revisional DES with, definitely give Dr.Jang from DES a try and consult with her.
> Thats all for now, and if any one has any questions for me at all, PM me!


Wow thanks for the detailed review! Recently I had read bad reviews about DA but with your post I am having some hope.


----------



## gigihadid

Hey girls!
I'm planning to do my revisional eyelid surgery in this month or in august.
Has anything changed on the market?
Who is the best surgeon now?
Would be very helpful!
You coul message me to kakao : lolitom
Or email me : zayngigih@gmail.com


----------



## sesam3

Hi, 
Anyone going to Korea in the end of September? 
I am planning on revision eyelid, ptosis correction, lateral canthoplasty and maybe some skin treatment


----------



## Kaylavvv

gigihadid said:


> Hey girls!
> I'm planning to do my revisional eyelid surgery in this month or in august.
> Has anything changed on the market?
> Who is the best surgeon now?
> Would be very helpful!
> You coul message me to kakao : lolitom
> Or email me : zayngigih@gmail.com




Hi gigihadid!
Are you done? Which place did you choose?
I'm planning to do my revisional eyelid surgery too!


----------



## Kaylavvv

sesam3 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone going to Korea in the end of September?
> I am planning on revision eyelid, ptosis correction, lateral canthoplasty and maybe some skin treatment








Hiya, I'm also searching for more information about double eyelid revision and nose surgery. I am planning to visit Korea for my surgery in Sep. I heard that there is a big holiday in Korea in early Oct, so if you go in Sep, you can get a good discount and the surgery on the schedule you want. Which hospital are you looking for? nice to talk to you


----------



## kc388

maxyis said:


> hope it turns out pretty





queenny said:


> I've been reading through the pages but I've no idea which clinic to choose? I had non incisional des and ptosis correction at jk clinic 2 years ago. Now my crease has lower and my eyes don't look big anymore. I want to have a higher crease and rounder eyes. Can anyone advise me which clinic and surgeon is good? Thank you




What do you think about JK? Since you already had your first eyelid surgery at JK, what's the reason you do not want to go back  ?  I am looking for a clinic or hospital that is good at eyelid revision.  I want to lower my crease and to correct the asymmetry. I need advice. Thanks


----------



## MyMe

Kaylavvv said:


> Hiya, I'm also searching for more information about double eyelid revision and nose surgery. I am planning to visit Korea for my surgery in Sep. I heard that there is a big holiday in Korea in early Oct, so if you go in Sep, you can get a good discount and the surgery on the schedule you want. Which hospital are you looking for? nice to talk to you




hi i'm planning going to korea on this 4-14 september


----------



## sunflow3rs

cherishbaby said:


> My two Korean friends went to HyundaiMihak for double eyelid surgery revision and nose job. They look good so now I'm considering Hyundai Mihak Medical Aesthetics.
> 
> You can check out their homepages. http://www.h-mihak.com/


Did you go to Hynndai? Can you tell me te experient and result?


----------



## sleepy_jean

Hi is anyone going to Korea for revisional surgery in Feb 2018?
I've finally decided to get surgery done after receiving bad surgery last year (crease too high, asymmetrical, ptosis/swollen lids). 
I've made appointments to see Dr Kang at IOU and Dr Kwon and Teium. Dr Kang is my no.1 choice. 
I'll be flying to Korea from Australia so feeling a little nervous!


----------



## Indirose

How long do I have to wait before I can do revisional DES?


----------



## aliciaqui79

Indirose said:


> How long do I have to wait before I can do revisional DES?


At least 6 months but 10 months to 1 year will be better. Later is Better... if you can wait!


----------



## aliciaqui79

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi is anyone going to Korea for revisional surgery in Feb 2018?
> I've finally decided to get surgery done after receiving bad surgery last year (crease too high, asymmetrical, ptosis/swollen lids).
> I've made appointments to see Dr Kang at IOU and Dr Kwon and Teium. Dr Kang is my no.1 choice.
> I'll be flying to Korea from Australia so feeling a little nervous!


Is Dr.Kang the no.1 in the revisional eyelid surgery? I'm already in Korea and probably will take a surgery in early Jan.


----------



## Man Yuk

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi is anyone going to Korea for revisional surgery in Feb 2018?
> I've finally decided to get surgery done after receiving bad surgery last year (crease too high, asymmetrical, ptosis/swollen lids).
> I've made appointments to see Dr Kang at IOU and Dr Kwon and Teium. Dr Kang is my no.1 choice.
> I'll be flying to Korea from Australia so feeling a little nervous!


Hi there


----------



## Man Yuk

Man Yuk said:


> Hi there


I’m going end March and surgery in Early apr


----------



## cancan334

I feel thankful to the clinic and doctor Shin and member here that recommend him for do my eyelid revision . This is my pix after 3 hour surgery


----------



## bojinns

Hi; my husband and I are going Mar 1 to 17. Will be consulting with IOU, Regen; Choi Yelp, MVP, and Teium. Hopefully we find a PS we trust and are confident in. Wish us luck. I’ll provide some reports while we are there. Thanks to all on this forum with your insight and sharing your experiences


----------



## sleepy_jean

aliciaqui79 said:


> Is Dr.Kang the no.1 in the revisional eyelid surgery? I'm already in Korea and probably will take a surgery in early Jan.



Hi Alicia sorry just saw your reply. Did you end up getting your revision done in Jan? If so how did it go? I'm not sure if Dr Kang is no.1 but I've seen his before & after pics and liked what I saw. I'm booked in for consultation and surgery on 20th Feb. It will be my first time to Korea, I hope it's not too cold!


----------



## sleepy_jean

cancan334 said:


> I feel thankful to the clinic and doctor Shin and member here that recommend him for do my eyelid revision . This is my pix after 3 hour surgery


The stitches look good, I hope your recovery goes well! Do you have a before pic you might be able to share?


----------



## cancan334

Hi sleepy jean .Here is my pix before the operation


----------



## Mazikin

I'm getting my revision incisional DES at MVP with Dr. Seo in two days (Friday). I went to consult with him (and Teuim and Coanmi) today; part of the reason I went with MVP is because of good reviews I read here. I'll let you guys know how things go. I've been living in Seoul for 9 years btw (I noticed that most posters are medical tourists).


----------



## RubyNg

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi Alicia sorry just saw your reply. Did you end up getting your revision done in Jan? If so how did it go? I'm not sure if Dr Kang is no.1 but I've seen his before & after pics and liked what I saw. I'm booked in for consultation and surgery on 20th Feb. It will be my first time to Korea, I hope it's not too cold!


May i ask u if you have to pay deposite for booking time ?


----------



## cancan334

sleepy_jean said:


> The stitches look good, I hope your recovery goes well! Do you have a before pic you might be able to share?


Thank you sleepy jean and i hope i recovery fast too


----------



## sleepy_jean

RubyNg said:


> May i ask u if you have to pay deposite for booking time ?


No deposit, it was quick and easy to make an appointment via email


----------



## RubyNg

Mazikin said:


> I'm getting my revision incisional DES at MVP with Dr. Seo in two days (Friday). I went to consult with him (and Teuim and Coanmi) today; part of the reason I went with MVP is because of good reviews I read here. I'll let you guys know how things go. I've been living in Seoul for 9 years btw (I noticed that most posters are medical tourists).


Hi ! How is going now? Is good with your surgery? Did u choose MVP?


----------



## Mazikin

RubyNg said:


> Hi ! How is going now? Is good with your surgery? Did u choose MVP?


Yeah I got it done at MVP. I’m not sure how I feel, tbh. A big reason why I went with MVP (aside from positive reviews online) is because the consultation went well; I really liked the girl who chatted with me about logistical stuff (and who would be my surgery consultant/buddy of sorts), and I thought Dr. Seo seemed to know what he was talking about, in a comfortingingly paternal sort of way. I had gotten a consultation at Teuim, but I didn’t want to get epi, purely because I rub my inner corners a lot as they’re dry and get watery frequently, so I figured epi would aggravate that. Dr. Kwon refused to do Inc DES without epi (though non-inc without epi was ok), but I wanted to get inc as I’d read that non-inc tends to loosen after a couple years. Also, the manager (?) who’s in charge of scheduling and pricing is a ****. She had this small, smug, condescending smile the whole time I was talking, and ****-talked my eyes and other clinics in that subtle but obvious way: “Yes, your eyes definitely need something done before you get even older”, “isn’t MVP a nose place?” (Haha, that last comment made me think of the girl with the desinkorea blog who also got that response from the same manager—it must be the manager’s go-to response). I was quoted 1.5 mill KRW for non inc; 2.5 mill + 1.32 mill for inc DES and epi, respectively. She offered 10% off if I booked that day. Anyway, I left with a somewhat disgusted feeling about the whole thing.

I had about an hour and a half to kill before my MVP consult, so I went to get a haircut at Juno hair near Kyobo book store. The stylists there told me about another PS right next door (in the same building as my eyebrow microblading place, actually) called Coanmi; one of them had gotten her eyes and nose done there. They both looked really good, so I went for a consult after my cut. The doctor said I should do non inc with non inc ptosis correction. He sounded so convincing that I was ready to just do it there; plus, the lady was super friendly and nice. My only hesitation was the whole non inc thing, but he explained that my problem was lack of fat in my eyes (and the ptosis), which some fat grafting would help. Anyway, I was quoted 870,000 for non inc + ptosis correction, which sounded great (the hair stylist had gotten non inc, and her eyes looked great).

I then went to MVP but they had scheduled me with a different surgeon instead of Dr. Seo, who was in surgery. I chose to wait about 40 min to consult with him. The waiting lounge seems very golden (it’s the lighting, but that’s the overall impression I keep getting). There are these adorable sheep chair cushions on the couches that I want to steal or buy. Anyway, the lady (jisun) was super cool: I expressed my misgivings about having surgery soon when I drink every day, and she said that she drank the night before hers lol. She said there’s nothing to be done about the past, just stop now (as in a day before, in my case). The doctor told me that inc would be best for me because I have a lot of extra skin that’s pushing my crease down; also if I did non-inc, I wouldn’t not be able to do it on my left eye unless I wanted a super high crease (which I don’t). So I decided to get it done with him at MVP and got the last slot before Chinese New Year (10 am on the past 9th).

I got a lot of texts and a couple phone calls from MVP on Thursday (the day before the surgery), mostly confirmation and last minute warnings about food and what to bring, etc. My consultant lady called to say she wouldn’t be there with me because of something, but that she’d see me for my aftercare on Saturday.

On Friday morning, I cabbed to the place and had to hunt around for a way in (apparently there’s an elevator entrance to the left side of their “show” door. They gave me hospital pajamas to change into (nothing underneath, except the provided disposable panties which were surprisingly comfy). Then the doc measured and marked my eyes with a pen (this took a while). After, the substitute consultant lady (I didn’t like her as much) took me to the 3rd floor to my OR, where a nurse attached an IV to my arm (this was super painful and possible the worst part. It felt like someone had inserted a thick rod in my arm and the pain and knowledge of it stay until the very end when it’s taken out). The doctor came in and drew more dots on my eyes, then got started. He makes it clear when something is not supposed to hurt, when medication will be given, etc.

I was looking forward to the ketamine, but the trip seemed disappointing compared to my first experience 13 years ago (that one was like a psychedelic roller coaster). It was still cool, with crazy colors and stuff. My LA kept running out though (I knew this would happen—my body metabolizes pain meds fast, plus I’m a smoker), so I had to get LA injected in my eyelids two times, which was painful AF. The last time when the doc asked if anything hurt, I was like yeah but the LA hurts too, possibly more! He gave me some anyway, though I think he did little pricks instead of a long injection (it’s what it felt like to me, at least... less painful that way). I believe my surgery took about an hour (10:15-11:15?), after which they had me go to a recovery room where I had an IV vitamin drip and an ice pack. I had to pee really badly so I think I ended the drip a tiny bit early (there was a healthy meniscus of the dregs, according to my bf, who was sitting in the room next to me...I’m blind without my contacts/glasses...I didn’t even realize there was a bag connected to me). Then I stopped by the downstairs pharmacy, got meds, got some tang quei (aka dong quay) as they didn’t have oral arnica except in some 148,000 won care package. Also got some vitamin vapes (I didn’t even know such things existed; they taste great btw and kinda help with my smoke cravings).

I’m pretty sure my eyes are the most swollen out of everyone ever (the nurses were like, yeah you’re really swollen...no hesitation or sugarcoating -.-). I read about how MVP was supposed to give hobakjuk so I kept asking for mine, lol. They gave me some hobak jub (? 호박즙), which is NOT juk...maybe some sort of juice or tea? Apparently they don’t give it out to eye patients but they gave me a baggie plus an extra pair of ice eye packs (I asked for them as well). Btw, I got all of this today when I went in for my aftercare thing: cleaning of the stitches (that stung), some ice pack time (the pack is so cold! It actually hurts after a few seconds of touching any part of my skin. I feel like that can’t be too good for the skin, as you can get frostbite from ice packs), and the iv vitamin drip. I was actually pretty pissed today because my appointment was at 12:30; It was packed when I got there, and I ended up waiting until 2:30 for my ten minute aftercare. I had even called to see if I could come in later cuz I wanted more time to eat my lunch, but they were like, “We’re packed after 1 pm.” So I end up going on time but waiting for TWO hours with my glasses hurting my nose and ears...ugh. The next time I go back will be Wednesday when I get my stitches out, then I’ll see the doc another week later.

I’ve been eating so much food cuz I’m bored and craving cigarettes and alcohol, bleh. Mostly vegan food from Plant (I’m totally a meater, but Plant is super good and healthy feeling), pineapple and other fruits from All Fresh, and (though I know I should stay away from salty and spicy, I can’t resist Turkish lamb and rice from Troy ^^). I want to eat salmon but I dunno if salmon is good or not—I keep seeing mixed reviews. Anyone have a legit comprehensive list of foods and effects for after DES? A lot of stuff online seems contradictory.


----------



## Mazikin

I just realized that post was huge. I wrote most of it while waiting in the lounge (for two hours -.-) today. Wanted to add that aside from the swelling and bruising, my stitches seem neat and symmetrical, but nothing is certain til after they come out and heal a bit. Tbh, my pre op eyes were so saggy and loose—my right eye was basically completely loose from inner to middle...I would have to place a finger there to pop my eye into the crease temporarily (it would disappear once I relaxed my eye/blinked). That huge asymmetry is the only reason why I decided to get my eyes done (otherwise I would normally not bother and get a new MacBook instead ^^). Anyway, I got inc DES and ptosis correction for 2.5. If everything heals well, I’d definitely recommend MVP. There are def a lot of foreigners and Koreans there (I’m assuming the Koreans—at least some of them—are locals. There are def loads of foreigners...they are super hot).


----------



## RubyNg

Mazikin said:


> I just realized that post was huge. I wrote most of it while waiting in the lounge (for two hours -.-) today. Wanted to add that aside from the swelling and bruising, my stitches seem neat and symmetrical, but nothing is certain til after they come out and heal a bit. Tbh, my pre op eyes were so saggy and loose—my right eye was basically completely loose from inner to middle...I would have to place a finger there to pop my eye into the crease temporarily (it would disappear once I relaxed my eye/blinked). That huge asymmetry is the only reason why I decided to get my eyes done (otherwise I would normally not bother and get a new MacBook instead ^^). Anyway, I got inc DES and ptosis correction for 2.5. If everything heals well, I’d definitely recommend MVP. There are def a lot of foreigners and Koreans there (I’m assuming the Koreans—at least some of them—are locals. There are def loads of foreigners...they are super hot).


I gonna do my eyes DES and epi but i am still considered between The LINE clinic and MVP. I don't have too much time and my schedule is litle bit tight .  So The LINE ask me for 500$ deposit if i wanna do my consulation and operation at the same day. I wonder if MVP does the same. But i can not find too much about THE LINE reviews about eyes and MVP are great after all reviews i have read.


----------



## Mazikin

RubyNg said:


> I gonna do my eyes DES and epi but i am still considered between The LINE clinic and MVP. I don't have too much time and my schedule is litle bit tight .  So The LINE ask me for 500$ deposit if i wanna do my consulation and operation at the same day. I wonder if MVP does the same. But i can not find too much about THE LINE reviews about eyes and MVP are great after all reviews i have read.



I wasn’t charged anything for a consultation (though I think I saw a 10,000 won consult sign by reception when I went in on Saturday). I put down a 250,000 won deposit after I decided to do my surgery there. Also, what’s weird is they said they’d charge me 2.75 (2.5 plus VAT?), but in the end I paid 2.5 total (including the 250 deposit). So ^^.


----------



## Mazikin

Ruby: when are you planning to come here and get your DES? If it’s after Chinese New Year, I don’t think you should have much trouble having consultation and surgery the same day. In fact, MVP offered that as an option when I realized they had scheduled a consult with a different doctor and Dr Seo was in surgery, if I didn’t want to wait an hour for him to come out. However, I was reluctant to schedule surgery without doing the consult first, so I chose to wait for the doc. 

Also, I remember emailing pics to The Line last fall and getting what I thought was a ridiculous price quote (4 mill / ~$4000), though nowhere near as ridiculous as what Grand offered (~5-6 mill). Then I read about how certain PS were blacklisted (Grand def, dunno about the line), so I decided to try asking korean friends/go to places in person after more research.


----------



## cancan334

This is my eyelid after 3 days revision with doctor Shin


----------



## cancan334

my eyelid with dr Shin


----------



## Mazikin

cancan334 said:


> my eyelid with dr Shin


It doesn’t even look swollen or bruised! Did you get inc DES only? And where did you go? I’m guessing you’re probably fairly young and in good health for such good recovery -.-


----------



## cancan334

Mazikin said:


> It doesn’t even look swollen or bruised! Did you get inc DES only? And where did you go? I’m guessing you’re probably fairly young and in good health for such good recovery -.-


Hi Mazikin , i did my primary cutting incision double eyelid 10 years ago as it leave deep scar and fat on  my upper eyelid so i tell doctor Shin did revision for me , he took the fat and cut new cut on my upper eyelid,im 30 yrs and after he cut i just eating fruits,some pork and rice even dr say can eat anything .As the website is (shinseung.com )not show map in english so the reception of the holtel write it down for me , sorry my english is limit


----------



## Mazikin

cancan334 said:


> Hi Mazikin , i did my primary cutting incision double eyelid 10 years ago as it leave deep scar and fat on  my upper eyelid so i tell doctor Shin did revision for me , he took the fat and cut new cut on my upper eyelid,im 30 yrs and after he cut i just eating fruits,some pork and rice even dr say can eat anything .As the website is (shinseung.com )not show map in english so the reception of the holtel write it down for me , sorry my english is limit



Yeah I’m 31 y/o (32 korean age), but I’ve been smoking for over 13 years (like 2-3 packs a day) and drinking every day for the past few years. I stopped drinking a day before my surgery (smoking about 12 hours before); I didn’t realize it was that big a deal, bleh. My original crease was also scarred; doc said my lids were thin, not enough fat :-/. 

Definitely a good idea to do research and quit these things beforehand. Smoking really messes things up. And apparently contact lens affect your double lids as well! Gah. 

Anyway, your eyes look great~ may I ask around how much?


----------



## cancan334

Mazikin said:


> Yeah I’m 31 y/o (32 korean age), but I’ve been smoking for over 13 years (like 2-3 packs a day) and drinking every day for the past few years. I stopped drinking a day before my surgery (smoking about 12 hours before); I didn’t realize it was that big a deal, bleh. My original crease was also scarred; doc said my lids were thin, not enough fat :-/.
> 
> Definitely a good idea to do research and quit these things beforehand. Smoking really messes things up. And apparently contact lens affect your double lids as well! Gah.
> 
> Anyway, your eyes look great~ may I ask around how much?



Oh ... smoking will take longer to heal and scars are bigger i think ..so good to quit before you do ..
Diffrent yours is ..my upper eyelid are lots of fat and skin so doctor did take some out ..
Thank you for compliment ..it 4500000 kr
I hope you quit smoke and your eyes look Impeccable


----------



## jamie82

Mazikin said:


> Yeah I got it done at MVP. I’m not sure how I feel, tbh. A big reason why I went with MVP (aside from positive reviews online) is because the consultation went well; I really liked the girl who chatted with me about logistical stuff (and who would be my surgery consultant/buddy of sorts), and I thought Dr. Seo seemed to know what he was talking about, in a comfortingingly paternal sort of way. I had gotten a consultation at Teuim, but I didn’t want to get epi, purely because I rub my inner corners a lot as they’re dry and get watery frequently, so I figured epi would aggravate that. Dr. Kwon refused to do Inc DES without epi (though non-inc without epi was ok), but I wanted to get inc as I’d read that non-inc tends to loosen after a couple years. Also, the manager (?) who’s in charge of scheduling and pricing is a ****. She had this small, smug, condescending smile the whole time I was talking, and ****-talked my eyes and other clinics in that subtle but obvious way: “Yes, your eyes definitely need something done before you get even older”, “isn’t MVP a nose place?” (Haha, that last comment made me think of the girl with the desinkorea blog who also got that response from the same manager—it must be the manager’s go-to response). I was quoted 1.5 mill KRW for non inc; 2.5 mill + 1.32 mill for inc DES and epi, respectively. She offered 10% off if I booked that day. Anyway, I left with a somewhat disgusted feeling about the whole thing.
> 
> I had about an hour and a half to kill before my MVP consult, so I went to get a haircut at Juno hair near Kyobo book store. The stylists there told me about another PS right next door (in the same building as my eyebrow microblading place, actually) called Coanmi; one of them had gotten her eyes and nose done there. They both looked really good, so I went for a consult after my cut. The doctor said I should do non inc with non inc ptosis correction. He sounded so convincing that I was ready to just do it there; plus, the lady was super friendly and nice. My only hesitation was the whole non inc thing, but he explained that my problem was lack of fat in my eyes (and the ptosis), which some fat grafting would help. Anyway, I was quoted 870,000 for non inc + ptosis correction, which sounded great (the hair stylist had gotten non inc, and her eyes looked great).
> 
> I then went to MVP but they had scheduled me with a different surgeon instead of Dr. Seo, who was in surgery. I chose to wait about 40 min to consult with him. The waiting lounge seems very golden (it’s the lighting, but that’s the overall impression I keep getting). There are these adorable sheep chair cushions on the couches that I want to steal or buy. Anyway, the lady (jisun) was super cool: I expressed my misgivings about having surgery soon when I drink every day, and she said that she drank the night before hers lol. She said there’s nothing to be done about the past, just stop now (as in a day before, in my case). The doctor told me that inc would be best for me because I have a lot of extra skin that’s pushing my crease down; also if I did non-inc, I wouldn’t not be able to do it on my left eye unless I wanted a super high crease (which I don’t). So I decided to get it done with him at MVP and got the last slot before Chinese New Year (10 am on the past 9th).
> 
> I got a lot of texts and a couple phone calls from MVP on Thursday (the day before the surgery), mostly confirmation and last minute warnings about food and what to bring, etc. My consultant lady called to say she wouldn’t be there with me because of something, but that she’d see me for my aftercare on Saturday.
> 
> On Friday morning, I cabbed to the place and had to hunt around for a way in (apparently there’s an elevator entrance to the left side of their “show” door. They gave me hospital pajamas to change into (nothing underneath, except the provided disposable panties which were surprisingly comfy). Then the doc measured and marked my eyes with a pen (this took a while). After, the substitute consultant lady (I didn’t like her as much) took me to the 3rd floor to my OR, where a nurse attached an IV to my arm (this was super painful and possible the worst part. It felt like someone had inserted a thick rod in my arm and the pain and knowledge of it stay until the very end when it’s taken out). The doctor came in and drew more dots on my eyes, then got started. He makes it clear when something is not supposed to hurt, when medication will be given, etc.
> 
> I was looking forward to the ketamine, but the trip seemed disappointing compared to my first experience 13 years ago (that one was like a psychedelic roller coaster). It was still cool, with crazy colors and stuff. My LA kept running out though (I knew this would happen—my body metabolizes pain meds fast, plus I’m a smoker), so I had to get LA injected in my eyelids two times, which was painful AF. The last time when the doc asked if anything hurt, I was like yeah but the LA hurts too, possibly more! He gave me some anyway, though I think he did little pricks instead of a long injection (it’s what it felt like to me, at least... less painful that way). I believe my surgery took about an hour (10:15-11:15?), after which they had me go to a recovery room where I had an IV vitamin drip and an ice pack. I had to pee really badly so I think I ended the drip a tiny bit early (there was a healthy meniscus of the dregs, according to my bf, who was sitting in the room next to me...I’m blind without my contacts/glasses...I didn’t even realize there was a bag connected to me). Then I stopped by the downstairs pharmacy, got meds, got some tang quei (aka dong quay) as they didn’t have oral arnica except in some 148,000 won care package. Also got some vitamin vapes (I didn’t even know such things existed; they taste great btw and kinda help with my smoke cravings).
> 
> I’m pretty sure my eyes are the most swollen out of everyone ever (the nurses were like, yeah you’re really swollen...no hesitation or sugarcoating -.-). I read about how MVP was supposed to give hobakjuk so I kept asking for mine, lol. They gave me some hobak jub (? 호박즙), which is NOT juk...maybe some sort of juice or tea? Apparently they don’t give it out to eye patients but they gave me a baggie plus an extra pair of ice eye packs (I asked for them as well). Btw, I got all of this today when I went in for my aftercare thing: cleaning of the stitches (that stung), some ice pack time (the pack is so cold! It actually hurts after a few seconds of touching any part of my skin. I feel like that can’t be too good for the skin, as you can get frostbite from ice packs), and the iv vitamin drip. I was actually pretty pissed today because my appointment was at 12:30; It was packed when I got there, and I ended up waiting until 2:30 for my ten minute aftercare. I had even called to see if I could come in later cuz I wanted more time to eat my lunch, but they were like, “We’re packed after 1 pm.” So I end up going on time but waiting for TWO hours with my glasses hurting my nose and ears...ugh. The next time I go back will be Wednesday when I get my stitches out, then I’ll see the doc another week later.
> 
> I’ve been eating so much food cuz I’m bored and craving cigarettes and alcohol, bleh. Mostly vegan food from Plant (I’m totally a meater, but Plant is super good and healthy feeling), pineapple and other fruits from All Fresh, and (though I know I should stay away from salty and spicy, I can’t resist Turkish lamb and rice from Troy ^^). I want to eat salmon but I dunno if salmon is good or not—I keep seeing mixed reviews. Anyone have a legit comprehensive list of foods and effects for after DES? A lot of stuff online seems contradictory.



I didn't get DES at MVP but I felt their DES work seems good from the patients I seen there waiting. Consulted Dr. Seo on DES revision but he felt he couldn't improve my eyes. Anyways, am not nitpicking but felt MVP's scheduling was very poor! I felt I wasted so much time going for the 10-20 min followups so you're not the only one. Maybe its better during non-peak season. Just had to post when I saw you experienced the same thing. 

What are those vitamin vapes btw? I'm a heavy smoker too and love my glass of wine too... felt cravings all the time.


----------



## hopefuleyes

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi is anyone going to Korea for revisional surgery in Feb 2018?
> I've finally decided to get surgery done after receiving bad surgery last year (crease too high, asymmetrical, ptosis/swollen lids).
> I've made appointments to see Dr Kang at IOU and Dr Kwon and Teium. Dr Kang is my no.1 choice.
> I'll be flying to Korea from Australia so feeling a little nervous!


Hi I had revision DES w Dr Kwon and it helped but not 100% satisfied... thinking about going to Dr. Kang this march for ANOTHER revision. At the time a lot of people were telling me NOT to go to Dr. Kang but now looking back idk if i should have listened to them. Could you tell me your experience with Dr. Kang IOU if you go soon? It would help me so much since im so frustrated that my revision has not fixed it. If you want we can add each other on Kakao Talk and I can share my experience!


----------



## sleepy_jean

hopefuleyes said:


> Hi I had revision DES w Dr Kwon and it helped but not 100% satisfied... thinking about going to Dr. Kang this march for ANOTHER revision. At the time a lot of people were telling me NOT to go to Dr. Kang but now looking back idk if i should have listened to them. Could you tell me your experience with Dr. Kang IOU if you go soon? It would help me so much since im so frustrated that my revision has not fixed it. If you want we can add each other on Kakao Talk and I can share my experience!


I have a consult at both Teuim and IOU on 20th Feb and will most likely have surgery with Dr Kang on the same date. Can I ask why you weren't happy with your results from Dr Kwon? I'm mainly seeing them just to get a second opinion but prefer the look of Dr Kang's patients. 
Sorry I don't have Kakao but you're welcome to msg me if you prefer.


----------



## Mazikin

jamie82 said:


> I didn't get DES at MVP but I felt their DES work seems good from the patients I seen there waiting. Consulted Dr. Seo on DES revision but he felt he couldn't improve my eyes. Anyways, am not nitpicking but felt MVP's scheduling was very poor! I felt I wasted so much time going for the 10-20 min followups so you're not the only one. Maybe its better during non-peak season. Just had to post when I saw you experienced the same thing.
> 
> What are those vitamin vapes btw? I'm a heavy smoker too and love my glass of wine too... felt cravings all the time.



I got them at the pharmacy... mine is called tabacare gold, blueberry mint (it tastes amazing). I actually have e-cigs and iqos as well...I’ve just been smoking those.

The tabacare costs 15,000 won (<$14) and has a certain number of puffs... 200? 2000? Haha something like that—one lasted me about a day and a half right after my surgery Bc I was just chain puffing it furiously.


----------



## RubyNg

Mazikin said:


> Ruby: when are you planning to come here and get your DES? If it’s after Chinese New Year, I don’t think you should have much trouble having consultation and surgery the same day. In fact, MVP offered that as an option when I realized they had scheduled a consult with a different doctor and Dr Seo was in surgery, if I didn’t want to wait an hour for him to come out. However, I was reluctant to schedule surgery without doing the consult first, so I chose to wait for the doc.
> 
> Also, I remember emailing pics to The Line last fall and getting what I thought was a ridiculous price quote (4 mill / ~$4000), though nowhere near as ridiculous as what Grand offered (~5-6 mill). Then I read about how certain PS were blacklisted (Grand def, dunno about the line), so I decided to try asking korean friends/go to places in person after more research.


Hi! I will be there on 6th April at 3pm, it's friday . I hope that i have enough time to have consulation with some clinic  before they are closed. But mainly i will have my consulation day on next day and hopefully clinic which i choose will have time for me at the same day or monday as well. 
My check list will be banobagi and mvp


----------



## Mazikin

RubyNg said:


> Hi! I will be there on 6th April at 3pm, it's friday . I hope that i have enough time to have consulation with some clinic  before they are closed. But mainly i will have my consulation day on next day and hopefully clinic which i choose will have time for me at the same day or monday as well.
> My check list will be banobagi and mvp



I think you should be able to do at least one consultation the day you arrive, as clinics generally close around 7 pm. Incheon to Gangnam shouldn’t take longer than 2 hours, starting from the moment you leave the plane. I imagine you’d feel tired and want to settle in, rather than dealing with the insane rush hour traffic in Gangnam, though. 

Personal update: I got my stitches out two days ago, then immediately went shopping ^^. I’m quite happy with my results so far—I was so swollen post op, but now, even my bf is amazed that I’ve recovered so fast. (Though this is probably not comparable to ofhers’ recovery process as I was a particularly bad case due to the whole poor health/not quitting smoking or drinking til the day before surgery.) I still have some bruising under my left eye and a bit more swelling on my right eye; I imagine it’s the ptosis correction—he said my levator muscle was damaged from the first time years ago.

The lady taking my stitches out was very efficient and nice, and very helpful in response to a bunch of questions. I had her standing and waiting patiently at one point while I was hmm-ing and trying to remember more questions, then I felt bad so I told her to go do her work while I was thinking lol. I’m going to see the doc sometime after the new year (next week). 

Anyway, in short, my experience with MVP has been positive, and I’m quite pleased with the results and for finally taking the revision plunge. My only gripe is having to wear glasses...I cannot wait to be free of them. Also to drink wine again.


----------



## sleepy_jean

Hi all, I had my revisional DES with Dr Kang at IOU on Monday to lower my creases, improve the shape and remove the sausage lids. 
So far so good - I am happy with the height/shape of the creases and they seem to be recovering well. However I was surprised when Dr Kang said a fat transfer would not be needed as he uses a 'local flap' technique to prevent the old crease from re-forming. Has anyone heard of this or had this procedure done before?

The reason why I ask is because today (day 4 post-op) I've started noticing an extra line forming on the inner corner which looks like it could be from my old crease. I know it's early days still and my stitches haven't come out yet - but I'm worried about a triple fold forming and wonder if fat should have been grafted to stop the old crease from forming? I was told to keep massaging it and that it will go away in a few months but wonder if anyone else has experience with this problem?

Has anyone else had revisional surgery to lower their crease without fat transfer?


----------



## peachpuff

Hello and thank you to everyone on here for sharing information and personal experiences! I'm also hoping to get revisional DES with Dr. Kang. I don't speak Korean and have been limited in my research capabilities on Korean clinics, but from what I've found, he seems like the most promising surgeon for what I'm looking for.

@sleepy_jean, how is your recovery going? I want similar revisions to the ones you went for. Cheering for your results to look just the way you want!  Any update on that extra line? Hopefully what you're experiencing is indeed only temporary. May I ask if you got the excisional or non-excisional method? I'm hoping to get the non-excisional method, but I'm worried about scars and my old crease showing up as well. Would also be interested in learning more about your experience if you are open to sharing. Wishing you the best for your recovery!


----------



## sleepy_jean

Hi peachpuff, I'm 8 days post-op and recovery is going well. I was going to wait a few weeks before posting my review of Dr Kang but I might do an initial review now since I've had a few msgs about it. 

I had a consultation with Dr Kwon at Teuim and Dr Kang at IOU. I went with Dr Kang as his consultation wasn't rushed and I felt like he really knew what I wanted. To save on space I'll write the main points below:

Problem - high crease (7mm), sausage eyes, round parallel crease instead of tapered, deep fixation, asymmetrical eyes, ptosis
Consultation - 20th Feb. Dr Kang had my previous pics/emails open on his computer when I went in and had a pic of a crease he recommended for me (4.5mm). The pic was spot on what I wanted and I felt like he had taken time to prepare for our meeting. He took the time to address questions, wrote down notes for me to keep and was overall soft spoken but friendly. His English was good enough. 
Surgery - they booked me in for 5pm that day but the previous surgery went late so we didn't start until after 7pm. I was worried Dr Kang would be tired when I saw him drinking coffee beforehand! But he was alert and thorough when doing my markings/surgery. The 'sleep anaesthetic' was very brief and felt like I was in a tunnel full of colours. After that I felt mild discomfort during the surgery but no pain. The whole operation was quick, finished in just over an hour. It was a bit painful afterwards but one dose of paradol was all I needed that night. 
Recovery - I was very bruised and swollen the day after surgery but the swelling went down after a few days. Since having stitches out on the 6th day (meant to be 5th but I didn't realise they were closed Sundays) my bruising and swelling has done down rapidly and I'm very impressed with how my eyes look on day 8. They're definitely healing a lot faster than my first surgery and I think the excellent post-op care they provide at IOU helps (you go in every second day for cleaning, anti-swelling injections, laser therapy and a personal checkup with Dr Kang). They also provide you with a good quality ice mask, eye drops and ointment etc. 

Overall I am very happy with the shape of my eyes - Dr Kang managed to do what other surgeons told me would be difficult, which is bring down the inner corner of my eyes to make them tapered/almond shape again instead of round. I think he was only able to do this because of his non-excisional technique (although he said later he removed a bit of skin as I had some extra). Even with residual swelling I can tell my sausage lids are gone. His stitches were small and neat and I was worried they might scar a little, but the skin is healing amazingly. 

My only concerns post-surgery were the following:
1. The extra crease appearing which looked like my old scar. After stitches came out the skin relaxed and this crease has now disappeared and the line is not noticeable. I'm still not sure if it was my old scar or not by Dr Kang was right when he said it would go away with time. 
2. Unevenness in ptosis. I had bad ptosis in my left eye and mild in my right. Dr Kang recommended fixing the ptosis in both eyes but now it seems like my eyes are healing at uneven rates so it looks like the ptosis is still visible in my left eye but my right eye looks a bit overcorrected when I open my eyes wide (ie. the lid retracts higher than it used to). Dr Kang said it will take time for the ptosis repair to even out and I hope he's right, otherwise I'm going to have one eye open bigger than the other. I can tell there's more swelling in my left eye though, and it's a bit inflamed (it was more painful getting the stitches out in this eye which I'm thinking might have irritated it a bit), so hopefully that's what's causing the worse ptosis. I'll post an update in a few weeks time when my eyes have had more time to settle. 

Sorry for the long review but overall I'm happy with the surgery and would recommend Dr Kang! If the ptosis issue resolves I'll be VERY happy and would highly recommend Dr Kang. Thank you to those who recommended him before so I was able to look him up. I hope my review has been helpful for anyone considering revisional surgery as I know how hard it is to pick the right surgeon!


----------



## lemmetellu

cancan334 said:


> my eyelid with dr Shin


Your eyes look great!  Yea, Dr. Shin is famous in Korea for revisional DES ever since a celeb went there.



jamie82 said:


> I didn't get DES at MVP but I felt their DES work seems good from the patients I seen there waiting. Consulted Dr. Seo on DES revision but he felt he couldn't improve my eyes. Anyways, am not nitpicking but felt MVP's scheduling was very poor! I felt I wasted so much time going for the 10-20 min followups so you're not the only one. Maybe its better during non-peak season. Just had to post when I saw you experienced the same thing.



Yea, MVP was pissing me off with how long they kept us waiting (just for a consultation!), and when we complained, they said that it's normal to wait like an hour.  Ok.. and then they have the audacity to tell us they're not a factory?  Totally turned me off of the clinic.  I'm sure the doc is skilled, but the way the run the clinic is nagl.  They are also not very good at telling you how long you're going to have to wait.  They don't even tell you and just let you wait before you ask, then they're like "Oh.. it's going to be 30 more min" even after you've already waited 30 min... gee, thanks, but I'll take my business elsewhere where I don't feel like just another $$.


----------



## peachpuff

@sleepy_jean, thank you very much for your detailed response! That's great that the extra crease has already disappeared and that you're so pleased with the revised shape. Hooray for no more sausage lids! Your results sound very reassuring to me, as I hope to change my round creases into tapered creases as well, and get rid of the sausage-y appearance too. Hopefully the ptosis will begin to even out for you soon. It can definitely be a struggle waiting for things to settle during the healing stage. Fingers crossed! 

If it's all right with you, may I message you with a few additional questions about the overall process? Once again, wishing you a speedy recovery and your ideal final look!


----------



## sleepy_jean

peachpuff said:


> @sleepy_jean, thank you very much for your detailed response! That's great that the extra crease has already disappeared and that you're so pleased with the revised shape. Hooray for no more sausage lids! Your results sound very reassuring to me, as I hope to change my round creases into tapered creases as well, and get rid of the sausage-y appearance too. Hopefully the ptosis will begin to even out for you soon. It can definitely be a struggle waiting for things to settle during the healing stage. Fingers crossed!
> 
> If it's all right with you, may I message you with a few additional questions about the overall process? Once again, wishing you a speedy recovery and your ideal final look!


Thanks peachpuff, I'm hoping the ptosis resolves itself soon too. It's the only thing I'm worried about, everything else I'm more than happy with. Happy for you to msg with any questions.


----------



## wagnel2001

Deepeyes said:


> *Shinseung Clinic  Dr Shin*
> Website: http://shinseung.com/2008/index.asp?                                                                                                                                                                        Email: drseven77@gmail.com                                                                                                                                                                                 Price: 2.8 million
> Shinseung does a lot of local patients and it is famous because he did epic reversal surgery for a Korean actress (Amy) few years ago.
> I arrived earlier at 2.30pm but his clinic is crowded and so I will have to wait until 4.30pm which was my original appointment. I came back later at 4pm and waited until 5pm. I was getting panicky as I had to confirm my appointment with Dr Ahn.
> Dr Shin spent a lot of time answering my questions but he told me they are not important because at the end of the day, the shape is most important. I asked him how many mm should I correct. He said he doesnt want to talk about mm. He asked me to hold a mirror and asked me how comfortable I am with the 3 recommended shapes and the amount to be corrected. He has a more aesthetic views and will recommend the amount to be corrected in harmony with your features.
> Eventually, I decided to go with Dr Shin as I am very comfortable with him and hes more of a specialist in this area.
> I am now 2 weeks post operation and I am pretty happy with the results. I look more like before when I have my pictures taken. It will take about 8 weeks to completely de-swell and final results is 6 months. The scars arent as bad as expected but it depends on individuals.  It also improves my staring look in photos.
> However do note that with epic reversals surgery, you will never look exactly like before but just very similar. I experience slight tightness and pain 4 hours after surgery and started to eat painkillers for about few days. It went away about 2.5 days later. You will also look over-corrected and it will improves as times goes by.
> If you are considering epic reversal surgery, do consult all clinics and decide on the doctor whom are you most comfortable with.


does Dr Shin speak English? I really want to check out Shinseung but I am not sure how to contact them from abroad to arrange consultation etc. since I do not speak any korean.


----------



## peachpuff

sleepy_jean said:


> Thanks peachpuff, I'm hoping the ptosis resolves itself soon too. It's the only thing I'm worried about, everything else I'm more than happy with. Happy for you to msg with any questions.



Thank you! I will get in touch soon.


----------



## helloello

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi peachpuff, I'm 8 days post-op and recovery is going well. I was going to wait a few weeks before posting my review of Dr Kang but I might do an initial review now since I've had a few msgs about it.
> 
> I had a consultation with Dr Kwon at Teuim and Dr Kang at IOU. I went with Dr Kang as his consultation wasn't rushed and I felt like he really knew what I wanted. To save on space I'll write the main points below:
> 
> Problem - high crease (7mm), sausage eyes, round parallel crease instead of tapered, deep fixation, asymmetrical eyes, ptosis
> Consultation - 20th Feb. Dr Kang had my previous pics/emails open on his computer when I went in and had a pic of a crease he recommended for me (4.5mm). The pic was spot on what I wanted and I felt like he had taken time to prepare for our meeting. He took the time to address questions, wrote down notes for me to keep and was overall soft spoken but friendly. His English was good enough.
> Surgery - they booked me in for 5pm that day but the previous surgery went late so we didn't start until after 7pm. I was worried Dr Kang would be tired when I saw him drinking coffee beforehand! But he was alert and thorough when doing my markings/surgery. The 'sleep anaesthetic' was very brief and felt like I was in a tunnel full of colours. After that I felt mild discomfort during the surgery but no pain. The whole operation was quick, finished in just over an hour. It was a bit painful afterwards but one dose of paradol was all I needed that night.
> Recovery - I was very bruised and swollen the day after surgery but the swelling went down after a few days. Since having stitches out on the 6th day (meant to be 5th but I didn't realise they were closed Sundays) my bruising and swelling has done down rapidly and I'm very impressed with how my eyes look on day 8. They're definitely healing a lot faster than my first surgery and I think the excellent post-op care they provide at IOU helps (you go in every second day for cleaning, anti-swelling injections, laser therapy and a personal checkup with Dr Kang). They also provide you with a good quality ice mask, eye drops and ointment etc.
> 
> Overall I am very happy with the shape of my eyes - Dr Kang managed to do what other surgeons told me would be difficult, which is bring down the inner corner of my eyes to make them tapered/almond shape again instead of round. I think he was only able to do this because of his non-excisional technique (although he said later he removed a bit of skin as I had some extra). Even with residual swelling I can tell my sausage lids are gone. His stitches were small and neat and I was worried they might scar a little, but the skin is healing amazingly.
> 
> My only concerns post-surgery were the following:
> 1. The extra crease appearing which looked like my old scar. After stitches came out the skin relaxed and this crease has now disappeared and the line is not noticeable. I'm still not sure if it was my old scar or not by Dr Kang was right when he said it would go away with time.
> 2. Unevenness in ptosis. I had bad ptosis in my left eye and mild in my right. Dr Kang recommended fixing the ptosis in both eyes but now it seems like my eyes are healing at uneven rates so it looks like the ptosis is still visible in my left eye but my right eye looks a bit overcorrected when I open my eyes wide (ie. the lid retracts higher than it used to). Dr Kang said it will take time for the ptosis repair to even out and I hope he's right, otherwise I'm going to have one eye open bigger than the other. I can tell there's more swelling in my left eye though, and it's a bit inflamed (it was more painful getting the stitches out in this eye which I'm thinking might have irritated it a bit), so hopefully that's what's causing the worse ptosis. I'll post an update in a few weeks time when my eyes have had more time to settle.
> 
> Sorry for the long review but overall I'm happy with the surgery and would recommend Dr Kang! If the ptosis issue resolves I'll be VERY happy and would highly recommend Dr Kang. Thank you to those who recommended him before so I was able to look him up. I hope my review has been helpful for anyone considering revisional surgery as I know how hard it is to pick the right surgeon!



Hi,
Just wondering since I'm not sure if you mentioned it, but I am hoping to get similar revisions to you as I have similar problems with my original surgery. In your original surgery, did you do incisional or nonincisional method? I'm worried that I don't have enough fat/skin for revision. Thank you so much for your review as I was interested in Dr. Kang. If it's not too much to ask, and I know it's a private matter, could you PM me (or post) any pics of before/after of the eyelids?


----------



## sleepy_jean

helloello said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering since I'm not sure if you mentioned it, but I am hoping to get similar revisions to you as I have similar problems with my original surgery. In your original surgery, did you do incisional or nonincisional method? I'm worried that I don't have enough fat/skin for revision. Thank you so much for your review as I was interested in Dr. Kang. If it's not too much to ask, and I know it's a private matter, could you PM me (or post) any pics of before/after of the eyelids?



Hi helloello my original surgery was the incisional method. If you don't have enough fat/skin Dr Kang can do a non-skin excisional method with fat graft. Please PM me if you'd like pics.


----------



## Ann Lim

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi helloello my original surgery was the incisional method. If you don't have enough fat/skin Dr Kang can do a non-skin excisional method with fat graft. Please PM me if you'd like pics.


Hi, do you mind me emailing you directly cos I’m kinda lost and am hoping you can give me some useful advice. Thank you so much.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

weick said:


> I had my surgery with dr Kang at IOU in July 2013. It was for ptosis correction, correction for my uneven eyes, and fat graft for sunken eyes.
> 
> I've waited for my results for a year because every time I saw dr Kang he extended the time for final results. It's now a full year and I think its safe to say this is my final results.
> 
> As of now I still have ptosis and my fat  from the fat grafting is pretty much all gone. The eyes are still uneven which I think I can live with since no one is perfectly even. What I'm struggling with is the shape of my eyes. I had wanted an in-out line as in my original surgery some time ago but I am left with an inner lid where my eyelid slides into the fold. My eyes look more "hooded" and tired which makes me look old. My inner corners are not done well either.
> 
> When I look to the side my lids on the corner look very unnatural and bunch up. Also since my ptosis isn't fixed I find myself using my eyebrows to lift my kids and make my eyes bigger my top lids (hoods) cannot lift up as if it's anchored down and my lids are glued.
> At one of the follow ups dr Kang told me not to raise my eyebrows and not to use those muscles.  I'm now realizing that his style of eyes doesn't allow for that movement.
> 
> I am also struggling to get over the deep lines and scarring. Everytime I look at my eyes I am shocked by how terrible his stitching skills are. In this age where no scar is the norm (even for incisional) I have stitch marks and scars. It shows up in pictures so in real life it's much worse.
> 
> Dr Kang did not fix or improve anything. I'm not even sure if he undid my previous double lid since  my lids are still folding exactly at that spot. I have the exact same line as before but only deeper and scarred.
> 
> Because he can do only one style of lids I strongly caution those who are not looking for the inner hooded lid to do their research. Even if he promises he can do different styles (like with me) be careful.


Thank you for a timely warning as I thought Dr Kang was the solution to my problems.  The  information on this thread are olde but goldie.


----------



## sweetmalbec

I had incisional double eyelid + ptosis correction 6 years ago and while I love my eyes, I still feel like I have ptosis. Only about 60% of my eyeball is shown when relaxed and I’m not sure if it’s due to ptosis or just a hooded lid (my eyes become inner double eyelid when i open them wide). I also cant wear mascara still because my eyelashes are pointing downwards

I recently consulted with the eye surgeon at GNG, Dr Seo at MVP and Dr Park at Designer where I originally got my eyes done! All 3 surgeons said the same thing - that my left double eyelid is loosening. Who would have thought that incisional eyelids can loosen 

GNG - didnt really get good vibes from the doc. Didnt really think I had ptosis. Suggested non incisional + non incisional ptosis correction. 

MVP - suggested incisional + mild ptosis correction

Designer - doesnt think i need ptosis correction again - suggested non incisional to deepen the crease.

I think I will consult a few more just to get more opinions. I’m thinking Ruby, Shinseung and Yonsei First.

Recently I was told by someone that if I had incisional double eyelid the first time, I need to get incisional double eyelid again and I cannot do non-incisional. Does anyone know if this is true? Also, are lashes that point down a ptosis problem or can it be fixed by deepening the crease? :O


----------



## csolare

sweetmalbec said:


> I had incisional double eyelid + ptosis correction 6 years ago and while I love my eyes, I still feel like I have ptosis. Only about 60% of my eyeball is shown when relaxed and I’m not sure if it’s due to ptosis or just a hooded lid (my eyes become inner double eyelid when i open them wide). I also cant wear mascara still because my eyelashes are pointing downwards
> 
> I recently consulted with the eye surgeon at GNG, Dr Seo at MVP and Dr Park at Designer where I originally got my eyes done! All 3 surgeons said the same thing - that my left double eyelid is loosening. Who would have thought that incisional eyelids can loosen
> 
> GNG - didnt really get good vibes from the doc. Didnt really think I had ptosis. Suggested non incisional + non incisional ptosis correction.
> 
> MVP - suggested incisional + mild ptosis correction
> 
> Designer - doesnt think i need ptosis correction again - suggested non incisional to deepen the crease.
> 
> I think I will consult a few more just to get more opinions. I’m thinking Ruby, Shinseung and Yonsei First.
> 
> Recently I was told by someone that if I had incisional double eyelid the first time, I need to get incisional double eyelid again and I cannot do non-incisional. Does anyone know if this is true? Also, are lashes that point down a ptosis problem or can it be fixed by deepening the crease? :O


Seems like the 3 surgeons aren't too different from each other regarding ptosis. Sometimes our drooping issues extend further than ptosis. For example, I have drooping, heavy eyelids with short space in-between my eyebrows and lids and it's more a forehead issue than anything–ptosis wouldn't really help me alone. So perhaps it's more than just a ptosis issue? If the other surgeons you plan to consult with don't think the ptosis to be too much of an issue then it can probably be remedied via other means, perhaps deepening the crease. ^^

You don't have to get incisional for your non incisional revision, or at least I've never heard that before. You're free to get non incisional again if you want haha. A variety of factors can lead to non incisional unraveling more quickly, ranging from surgeon technique to age.


----------



## sweetmalbec

csolare said:


> Seems like the 3 surgeons aren't too different from each other regarding ptosis. Sometimes our drooping issues extend further than ptosis. For example, I have drooping, heavy eyelids with short space in-between my eyebrows and lids and it's more a forehead issue than anything–ptosis wouldn't really help me alone. So perhaps it's more than just a ptosis issue? If the other surgeons you plan to consult with don't think the ptosis to be too much of an issue then it can probably be remedied via other means, perhaps deepening the crease. ^^
> 
> You don't have to get incisional for your non incisional revision, or at least I've never heard that before. You're free to get non incisional again if you want haha. A variety of factors can lead to non incisional unraveling more quickly, ranging from surgeon technique to age.



Ahh! Yup that's right I think they all agree that I don't have severe ptosis anymore. I wish they would have explained more about how to improve my eyeball/lashes problem though. None of them suggested forehead lift or something else. I like really big bright  eyes that show a lot of the iris.. like Melodee Morita.

I actually had incisional+ptosis correction the first time  And now the doctors seem in favour non-incisional to just tighten the same crease. A random consultant to be however, that if I did it incisional the first time, I have to do incisional again.

I was shocked that my incisional crease could loosen over the years. I think the chance of it happening is like 2%? According to the doctors, my left crease will continue to loosen and become more faint in the future


----------



## csolare

sweetmalbec said:


> Ahh! Yup that's right I think they all agree that I don't have severe ptosis anymore. I wish they would have explained more about how to improve my eyeball/lashes problem though. None of them suggested forehead lift or something else. I like really big bright  eyes that show a lot of the iris.. like Melodee Morita.
> 
> I actually had incisional+ptosis correction the first time  And now the doctors seem in favour non-incisional to just tighten the same crease. A random consultant to be however, that if I did it incisional the first time, I have to do incisional again.
> 
> I was shocked that my incisional crease could loosen over the years. I think the chance of it happening is like 2%? According to the doctors, my left crease will continue to loosen and become more faint in the future


If your eyelashes droop down even when you lift up your eyelid it could just be due to the nature of your lashes. For me, I have sparse asian lashes that stick downward anyway, on top of my drooping issue. Though, sometimes deepening the crease can help with that? I hope you get a satisfactory answer! Oh, that's right, I must have misread. Hm, that's more uncommon but if multiple surgeons say it's possible then I don't see why not.
She seems to have really really bright eyes! If you don't actually have a ptosis issue anymore then it could just be aesthetic difference haha.
It's honestly not super common for incisional to loosen at all since it's an incision/scar tissue but if it was done improperly or if your eyelids retained too much fat, it can ;`(


----------



## wasnt

i feel sorry for myseft that i didnt choose the right doctor for my doubleeyelid    ,i feel in bad mood after i did the surgery  , my eyes was better before now i look 10 years older  than my age  ,the shape is not nice at all .My family  say i look terrible why i do it  .now i cant descibe how bad it is , thought he do it good but not  ..


----------



## Yiseul

wasnt said:


> i feel sorry for myseft that i didnt choose the right doctor for my doubleeyelid    ,i feel in bad mood after i did the surgery  , my eyes was better before now i look 10 years older  than my age  ,the shape is not nice at all .My family  say i look terrible why i do it  .now i cant descibe how bad it is , thought he do it good but not  ..


Whom you’re referring to?


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

I love this picture of Christina Aguilera without makeup on but would the SK doctors say she had "sausage" eyes and need ptosis correction as well? Would the height of her crease be too much for an Asian?


----------



## Yiseul

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> I love this picture of Christina Aguilera without makeup on but would the SK doctors say she had "sausage" eyes and need ptosis correction as well? Would the height of her crease be too much for an Asian?


IMO yes. My crease is barely half and it’s super sausage. I think asians have short eyes in lenght between inner and outer corner so slightly higher crease makes it sausage-looking. Maybe if you get epi and lat canthoplasty in full, as lengthening as possible, maybe creases can be higher too.


----------



## wasnt

your mail is ?


Yiseul said:


> Whom you’re referring to?


----------



## Yiseul

wasnt said:


> your mail is ?


You can send me PM here.


----------



## Ann Lim

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi peachpuff, I'm 8 days post-op and recovery is going well. I was going to wait a few weeks before posting my review of Dr Kang but I might do an initial review now since I've had a few msgs about it.
> 
> I had a consultation with Dr Kwon at Teuim and Dr Kang at IOU. I went with Dr Kang as his consultation wasn't rushed and I felt like he really knew what I wanted. To save on space I'll write the main points below:
> 
> Problem - high crease (7mm), sausage eyes, round parallel crease instead of tapered, deep fixation, asymmetrical eyes, ptosis
> Consultation - 20th Feb. Dr Kang had my previous pics/emails open on his computer when I went in and had a pic of a crease he recommended for me (4.5mm). The pic was spot on what I wanted and I felt like he had taken time to prepare for our meeting. He took the time to address questions, wrote down notes for me to keep and was overall soft spoken but friendly. His English was good enough.
> Surgery - they booked me in for 5pm that day but the previous surgery went late so we didn't start until after 7pm. I was worried Dr Kang would be tired when I saw him drinking coffee beforehand! But he was alert and thorough when doing my markings/surgery. The 'sleep anaesthetic' was very brief and felt like I was in a tunnel full of colours. After that I felt mild discomfort during the surgery but no pain. The whole operation was quick, finished in just over an hour. It was a bit painful afterwards but one dose of paradol was all I needed that night.
> Recovery - I was very bruised and swollen the day after surgery but the swelling went down after a few days. Since having stitches out on the 6th day (meant to be 5th but I didn't realise they were closed Sundays) my bruising and swelling has done down rapidly and I'm very impressed with how my eyes look on day 8. They're definitely healing a lot faster than my first surgery and I think the excellent post-op care they provide at IOU helps (you go in every second day for cleaning, anti-swelling injections, laser therapy and a personal checkup with Dr Kang). They also provide you with a good quality ice mask, eye drops and ointment etc.
> 
> Overall I am very happy with the shape of my eyes - Dr Kang managed to do what other surgeons told me would be difficult, which is bring down the inner corner of my eyes to make them tapered/almond shape again instead of round. I think he was only able to do this because of his non-excisional technique (although he said later he removed a bit of skin as I had some extra). Even with residual swelling I can tell my sausage lids are gone. His stitches were small and neat and I was worried they might scar a little, but the skin is healing amazingly.
> 
> My only concerns post-surgery were the following:
> 1. The extra crease appearing which looked like my old scar. After stitches came out the skin relaxed and this crease has now disappeared and the line is not noticeable. I'm still not sure if it was my old scar or not by Dr Kang was right when he said it would go away with time.
> 2. Unevenness in ptosis. I had bad ptosis in my left eye and mild in my right. Dr Kang recommended fixing the ptosis in both eyes but now it seems like my eyes are healing at uneven rates so it looks like the ptosis is still visible in my left eye but my right eye looks a bit overcorrected when I open my eyes wide (ie. the lid retracts higher than it used to). Dr Kang said it will take time for the ptosis repair to even out and I hope he's right, otherwise I'm going to have one eye open bigger than the other. I can tell there's more swelling in my left eye though, and it's a bit inflamed (it was more painful getting the stitches out in this eye which I'm thinking might have irritated it a bit), so hopefully that's what's causing the worse ptosis. I'll post an update in a few weeks time when my eyes have had more time to settle.
> 
> Sorry for the long review but overall I'm happy with the surgery and would recommend Dr Kang! If the ptosis issue resolves I'll be VERY happy and would highly recommend Dr Kang. Thank you to those who recommended him before so I was able to look him up. I hope my review has been helpful for anyone considering revisional surgery as I know how hard it is to pick the right surgeon!


Hi, are you satisfied with the revision result so far? How much did Dr Kang charge for the revision? Were you able to bargain ? Thanks


----------



## Trinity0010

Hi all. I've just had DES done but I'm certain I'll be needing a revision at the end of this year (Dec). Would anyone be keen? We could form a support group as well as possibly head there together


----------



## Trinity0010

Btw, I'm looking at Dr Kang from IOU


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Trinity0010 said:


> Hi all. I've just had DES done but I'm certain I'll be needing a revision at the end of this year (Dec). Would anyone be keen? We could form a support group as well as possibly head there together


WTF? You just had DES done in June 2018 and you are certain that you'll need a revision in Dec 2018? Fire your doctor!


----------



## Trinity0010

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> WTF? You just had DES done in June 2018 and you are certain that you'll need a revision in Dec 2018? Fire your doctor!





SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> WTF? You just had DES done in June 2018 and you are certain that you'll need a revision in Dec 2018? Fire your doctor!


Yes. It's definitely way too high. I wanted it to be the same size as my previous non incisional sutured double eyelid. But my current DES is just way too high even after factoring in the swelling. It was incised at 6.5mm, which gives about a 8mm crease height when healed


----------



## Honeyjello

@Trinity0010 where did you get your des done?


----------



## Trinity0010

Honeyjello said:


> @Trinity0010 where did you get your des done?


We can pm


----------



## Trinity0010

I've emailed Dr Kang at IOU and he says there can be a 5% off if you bring a friend for the revisional DES. Anyone keen to go tgt in Dec? We could even form a bigger group if there are enough interested!


----------



## Trinity0010

Is the non excisional method going to heal very much faster than the primary DES?


----------



## Jess_902

Hey guys, I Did my Double Eyelid revision with Dr Seo at APRIL31 in Gangnam last November and this is just to share my Sh**t experience with them. This is going to be a long review so please bear with me.

So I went to consult at APRIL31 and Brian act as in-house translator there. he and the DR were really nice. The problem with my eyes previously was sleepy eyes, high eyelid and a little bit uneven. I wanted to my eyes to be more awake and have A natural eyelid. During the consultation they were very nice especially Brian, when i kakao him he always replied very quick.  I decided to go with them even though they are expensive asf. Oh..... i also did epicanthoplasty with them. So the Dr said he will do ptosis on me and lowered my eyelid so the line will be more natural. I did stitching method previously so he said this revision has to be incision. I asked him about scarring etc and he said no problem. Brian mentions how easy my case is and how I will be happy with my result after surgery in one month. He said it in such confidence and that kind of assured me to do surgery with APRIL31. 

But the result is utterly depressing that I feel like crying every day.

1. The epicanthoplasty has scar but I can live with it with my concealer.

2. They told me they are going to lower my eyelid, but the height is still the same. The difference was, last time I have high parallel shape but now I have high weird tapered eyelid shape. Not only that, the line is so much thicker, fake and at a certain angle or lighting the line is not smooth but kind of crooked. If i looked down, people can definitely see the thick lines and scars. 

3. My eyes aren't closed properly and when I close my eyes, I have a wrinkled scar near the front edge of my eyes for both eyes. 

4. My ptosis, i swear i see no difference that i repeatedly asked them is thei did ptosis on me.

Okay guys sorry my rant didn't end up here. I am also really upset with their after care, like very!

After I took the stitches out, I was a bit worried because I didn't see the difference with my eyes (It looks like my first post op),
I texted Brian about my concern and he called me and told me not to worry, everything is caused by swelling. He also told me he  checked my surgery chart and ptosis is done properly and if my eyes are not open by 6 months he told me to sue him xD (Maybe I should because my eyes never did open).

After that, I started to see scaring and my eyes not closing properly (it looked really scary guys, I pity someone who has to sleep next to me)and he never replied my messages after that, he just read it lol.

after a few weeks, he added me on group chat with Claire. She told me Brian's on vacation and that's why he didn't reply me, Okay with Claire, I feel like she treated me like a dumb person (But probably am because I did my surgery with them).

1. I told her if they did ptosis surgery on my eyes (They charge me so much extra for the ptosis, of course I am mad). she told me it's my fault because I am not used to opening my eyes. She told me to open my eyes widely to practice or whatever (did it few months till I got a headache and see no difference) Then I showed her again my photos and basically she said My ptosis is done, it didn't work so I should try endoscopic eyebrow lift.

2. Showed her my scar photos and she told me, 'when you make double eyelid you must have a scar because that is how it supposed to be". Umm, that why I want to talk to Brian because I think he remembers what Dr Seo told me when I asked if there's going to be a scar. Well, I knew its normal to have a scar but a wrinkly scar is normal?

3. Also showed her my eyes not closed properly. she told me when someone does ptosis, not being able to close the eyes is common. (okay at this point I am just speechless). Then I requested her to tell me if I could talk to Brian since he translated my consultations with Dr Seo, and how they said my eyes will look more natural, open up bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. She told me she will informed me when he's back and still not heard until now.

So basically to conclude my experience in APRIL31 is full of regret. You guys have to be careful with consultants like Brian or any others consultants who is so friendly and can spout empty promises with such confidence. They will make it sounds like it will be your last revision. But then I guess it's their job.  In the beginning, i didn't want to write such a bad review for APRIL31 because during consultation DR Seo and Brian were so friendly and nice. But then after they after care i think i can see their true color.

I hope my review can help someone who's doing their research for their revisions. Revisions are such a sad experience and I hope no one has to go through it. all the best guys.


----------



## coleek

Hi everyone, 

I'll be going to Korea in the beginning of October 2018 for a revision to lower my fold, currently it is very high (7 mm, but seems much higher to me), parallel crease with a sausage appearance.  This was a procedure I had done almost 10 years ago without really understanding the dynamic of eyelid folding, etc. and what constitutes for more natural appearance.  I feel more ready now on what I would like to have done, I have an appointment with Dr. Kang at IOU, however other than that I love to hear any recommendations and reviews on experienced doctors specifically for revisional surgery. And doctors or practices to avoid.  

I will be going with my mom possibly, who can speak korean (my korean is very limited), but a translator may be necessary incase I travel alone.

This thread has been so useful for my planning, I appreciate all your reviews and post!  Also if anyone is going in October, I'd love to meet.


----------



## Trinity0010

coleek said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be going to Korea in the beginning of October 2018 for a revision to lower my fold, currently it is very high (7 mm, but seems much higher to me), parallel crease with a sausage appearance.  This was a procedure I had done almost 10 years ago without really understanding the dynamic of eyelid folding, etc. and what constitutes for more natural appearance.  I feel more ready now on what I would like to have done, I have an appointment with Dr. Kang at IOU, however other than that I love to hear any recommendations and reviews on experienced doctors specifically for revisional surgery. And doctors or practices to avoid.
> 
> I will be going with my mom possibly, who can speak korean (my korean is very limited), but a translator may be necessary incase I travel alone.
> 
> This thread has been so useful for my planning, I appreciate all your reviews and post!  Also if anyone is going in October, I'd love to meet.




Hope it goes well for you! I'm going in November and I'm feeling uncertain as to how much I should lower. I've a high parallel from my primary DES too and I'm definitely changing it to a low tapered one


----------



## Saka18

Hello everybody,

I'm planning to go to Korea middle of the November for double eyelid surgery. But I don't know which clinic to choose. There so many clinics.  Can you please suggest best clinic based on your experience?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eagleswings

All the best for you. Please keep us updated. I’m thinking of doing a revision once I pass 6 mo from original op 



coleek said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be going to Korea in the beginning of October 2018 for a revision to lower my fold, currently it is very high (7 mm, but seems much higher to me), parallel crease with a sausage appearance.  This was a procedure I had done almost 10 years ago without really understanding the dynamic of eyelid folding, etc. and what constitutes for more natural appearance.  I feel more ready now on what I would like to have done, I have an appointment with Dr. Kang at IOU, however other than that I love to hear any recommendations and reviews on experienced doctors specifically for revisional surgery. And doctors or practices to avoid.
> 
> I will be going with my mom possibly, who can speak korean (my korean is very limited), but a translator may be necessary incase I travel alone.
> 
> This thread has been so useful for my planning, I appreciate all your reviews and post!  Also if anyone is going in October, I'd love to meet.


All the b


----------



## pizzawto

Trinity0010 said:


> Hope it goes well for you! I'm going in November and I'm feeling uncertain as to how much I should lower. I've a high parallel from my primary DES too and I'm definitely changing it to a low tapered one



Hello Trinity, I would strongly advise you to be cautious of changing parallel to tapered. 

My first DES also resulted in high, parallel and deep double eyelids. After 4 years, I went to revise my double eyelids because I disliked them. Like you, I wanted to change from parallel high to tapered low. However, I totally regretted it. 

You need to understand that our double eyelids are also scars. If you were to change from parallel to tapered, the previous line will still be showing and it will lead to extra line at your start of your double eyelid. Actually, even if the doctor excises the skin, he will still need to sew it back and this results in an incision and all incisions lead to scars.

I did lowered my double eyelids too and it looks much better now but the start of my double eyelids look uneven because of the change from parallel to tapered. I will need to go for scar revision for my double eyelids again.


----------



## Trinity0010

Hi Pizzawto! Thanks for the heads up and taking the time to alert me. I really appreciate it!  

To be honest, the sheer depth, height, shape is affecting me so much that the prospects of scars is not really a concern to me as compared to correcting it. If it does result in a visible line due to the change to tapered, I'll probably try to conceal it with makeup first then seek out scar revision. I'm just really desperate to lower my double eyelid drastically. I don't just dislike it.. It's affecting me badly 

Btw, do you mind sharing which clinic you went to and how much you paid for the lowering? 




pizzawto said:


> Hello Trinity, I would strongly advise you to be cautious of changing parallel to tapered.
> 
> My first DES also resulted in high, parallel and deep double eyelids. After 4 years, I went to revise my double eyelids because I disliked them. Like you, I wanted to change from parallel high to tapered low. However, I totally regretted it.
> 
> You need to understand that our double eyelids are also scars. If you were to change from parallel to tapered, the previous line will still be showing and it will lead to extra line at your start of your double eyelid. Actually, even if the doctor excises the skin, he will still need to sew it back and this results in an incision and all incisions lead to scars.
> 
> I did lowered my double eyelids too and it looks much better now but the start of my double eyelids look uneven because of the change from parallel to tapered. I will need to go for scar revision for my double eyelids again.


----------



## pizzawto

Hi Trinity, so sorry, I do not want to reveal the clinic due to personal reasons. Maybe you can consider low parallel crease instead? But if you really want to do low tapered, try discussing with your doctor and make sure that he is honest with you. I think many doctors in South Korea generally do not deliver what they promise hence you really need to be careful. I know I sound like a pessimist but after my second failed surgery, I learn to be even more careful.


----------



## Kimibon

coleek said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be going to Korea in the beginning of October 2018 for a revision to lower my fold, currently it is very high (7 mm, but seems much higher to me), parallel crease with a sausage appearance.  This was a procedure I had done almost 10 years ago without really understanding the dynamic of eyelid folding, etc. and what constitutes for more natural appearance.  I feel more ready now on what I would like to have done, I have an appointment with Dr. Kang at IOU, however other than that I love to hear any recommendations and reviews on experienced doctors specifically for revisional surgery. And doctors or practices to avoid.
> 
> I will be going with my mom possibly, who can speak korean (my korean is very limited), but a translator may be necessary incase I travel alone.
> 
> This thread has been so useful for my planning, I appreciate all your reviews and post!  Also if anyone is going in October, I'd love to meet.


I'm looking to go end oct/ early nov 2018. please PM me if anyone is interested to do together.


----------



## Eunjeong

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi is anyone going to Korea for revisional surgery in Feb 2018?
> I've finally decided to get surgery done after receiving bad surgery last year (crease too high, asymmetrical, ptosis/swollen lids).
> I've made appointments to see Dr Kang at IOU and Dr Kwon and Teium. Dr Kang is my no.1 choice.
> I'll be flying to Korea from Australia so feeling a little nervous!




Hi I’ll be going in January to get a revisional surgery done on my eye as one of my eye loosened , I got the non incisional at banobagi but I’m not sure whether I go back there or go to braun!


----------



## Trinity0010

Me and two other girls are going to Seoul in November. Two of us are confirmed on IOU clinic, and one of us is deciding between banobagi vs iou. If the three of us go for IOU, Dr Kang will be able to give a 10% discount. 

Anyone keen to join us? We could perhaps bargain for a higher discount.


----------



## letshop

fresh_cucumber said:


> you could join some kakao talk groups. There are a lot of members who are going to Seoul the same time as you! (including me)


I am interested to join the group if there is one. Thx


----------



## TouchaCat

Hi everyone, I am from New Zealand and had DES here 3 years ago. The result is very uneven and I would like to do revision surgery. I'm new to this forum and would like some pointers on where to start.

1. Which clinics would you recommend for revision of full incision DES?
2. How would you suggest getting an interpreter?
3. Approximately how much would revision DES cost?
4. How long in advance do I need to book the surgery?

TIA


----------



## shyshy1115

Eunjeong said:


> Hi I’ll be going in January to get a revisional surgery done on my eye as one of my eye loosened , I got the non incisional at banobagi but I’m not sure whether I go back there or go to braun!


 

hi there, 

I will also be going in feb !! I'm also thinking of Braun , I was first into Banobagi but saw a lot of reviews saying it is factory style? how was it when u went there last year !!  I also research. DA/DARPS?  

=)


----------



## Eunjeong

shyshy1115 said:


> hi there,
> 
> I will also be going in feb !! I'm also thinking of Braun , I was first into Banobagi but saw a lot of reviews saying it is factory style? how was it when u went there last year !!  I also research. DA/DARPS?
> 
> =)


When in Feb which process will you get done? Who recommended Braun to you? I’m so torn between the two!!!


----------



## Eunjeong

letshop said:


> I am interested to join the group if there is one. Thx



Hi guys does anyone know how they do revisional surgery? And does it take longer for healing?


----------



## saranghaeyo09

im also planning to do a DES revision in korea, do you guys have any groupchat , may I join u  ?


----------



## Jinblob23

saranghaeyo09 said:


> im also planning to do a DES revision in korea, do you guys have any groupchat , may I join u  ?



Hi me as well, planning to do my ptosis revision. Still struggling to find the right doctor cuz this is going to be my third revision. 

Add me plz

Kakao id _ zillasheepo1994


----------



## Elisa1971

Trinity0010 said:


> Me and two other girls are going to Seoul in November. Two of us are confirmed on IOU clinic, and one of us is deciding between banobagi vs iou. If the three of us go for IOU, Dr Kang will be able to give a 10% discount.
> 
> Anyone keen to join us? We could perhaps bargain for a higher discount.


Hi! I am planning to seoul in nov 15 to 24. When will you be in seoul? I am planing to do my revision too. Have you heard about MVP?


----------



## Trinity0010

Dropped you a PM! 



Elisa1971 said:


> Hi! I am planning to seoul in nov 15 to 24. When will you be in seoul? I am planing to do my revision too. Have you heard about MVP?


----------



## nanaju

Eyelidrevision after few monthswith doctor shin.He is nice and gentle .He did less scar and take fat on the top of eyelid.picture taking with flash on


----------



## fallslover

nanaju said:


> Eyelidrevision after few monthswith doctor shin.He is nice and gentle .He did less scar and take fat on the top of eyelid.picture taking with flash on


which clinic?


----------



## di Tran

shishi009 said:


> Can u tell me who pm you about jueun ps??? I too has a wonderfull experience with that clinic...n plz if u can send me pics of thier revisions i woulx really apreciate it....


Hi 
Thank you for sharing! I’m looking for a PS to do my eyelids blepharoplasty.


----------



## yinandyang

Hey everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I just want to ask whether anyone has experience or an idea of what will happen if my surgeon reopens my incision and releases the fixed sutures that connect to the levator muscle in creating the fold. Basically I regret undergoing this surgery and I want to reverse it - my surgeon said that once stitches are taken out (1 week post-op) he can remove the fixed sutures underneath my eyelid and in the long-run will end up with monolids. Of course it will not look exactly as I did before the surgery given I had a little fat and skin removed, but apparently it will settle into a lower crease/monolids. What do people think of this? Should I trust my surgeon? I feel a bit wary about this proposal because he made it sound too easy to just undo the incisional double eyelid result!


----------



## Fortunecat

yinandyang said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I just want to ask whether anyone has experience or an idea of what will happen if my surgeon reopens my incision and releases the fixed sutures that connect to the levator muscle in creating the fold. Basically I regret undergoing this surgery and I want to reverse it - my surgeon said that once stitches are taken out (1 week post-op) he can remove the fixed sutures underneath my eyelid and in the long-run will end up with monolids. Of course it will not look exactly as I did before the surgery given I had a little fat and skin removed, but apparently it will settle into a lower crease/monolids. What do people think of this? Should I trust my surgeon? I feel a bit wary about this proposal because he made it sound too easy to just undo the incisional double eyelid result!



Were your levator muscles detached in the first place? Did you have ptosis before?
If your levator muscles were not detached, i would guess that by releasing the stitches, in the worse case scenario, you would go back to what you previously look like before the DES.


----------



## yinandyang

Fortunecat said:


> Were your levator muscles detached in the first place? Did you have ptosis before?
> If your levator muscles were not detached, i would guess that by releasing the stitches, in the worse case scenario, you would go back to what you previously look like before the DES.



Thanks for replying Fortunecat. I originally had monolids and a small crease created by wearing false eyelashes. I am assuming my weak temporary crease confused the surgeon which resulted in an unnatural result. Anyway, I'm not exactly sure what you mean by if my levator muscles were detached beforehand. I had monolids naturally so I'm assuming they were detached to begin with. My surgeon created the fold/crease by creating fixation/sutures to the levator muscle. I don't think I had ptosis - just a heavy/puffy eyelid. 

I think I will go ahead with the revision 1 week post-op to undo it because I know I won't be happy with this completely ridiculous and unnatural crease/fold! I'm just worried that this will mess up my eyes even more somehow...


----------



## Fortunecat

yinandyang said:


> Thanks for replying Fortunecat. I originally had monolids and a small crease created by wearing false eyelashes. I am assuming my weak temporary crease confused the surgeon which resulted in an unnatural result. Anyway, I'm not exactly sure what you mean by if my levator muscles were detached beforehand. I had monolids naturally so I'm assuming they were detached to begin with. My surgeon created the fold/crease by creating fixation/sutures to the levator muscle. I don't think I had ptosis - just a heavy/puffy eyelid.
> 
> I think I will go ahead with the revision 1 week post-op to undo it because I know I won't be happy with this completely ridiculous and unnatural crease/fold! I'm just worried that this will mess up my eyes even more somehow...



Actually, your surgeon is right. Its that simple. When the stitiches are removed 1 week post-op, he can just "pull" open the wound and cut away the stitches. The only concern i guess, would there be scarring though?
I had ptosis correction mainly. My levator muscles were detached. The oculoplastic surgeon had to attach  thedetached levator muscles together in order for me to be able to "lift up" my eyelids when i opened my eyes.


----------



## yinandyang

Fortunecat said:


> Actually, your surgeon is right. Its that simple. When the stitiches are removed 1 week post-op, he can just "pull" open the wound and cut away the stitches. The only concern i guess, would there be scarring though?
> I had ptosis correction mainly. My levator muscles were detached. The oculoplastic surgeon had to attach  thedetached levator muscles together in order for me to be able to "lift up" my eyelids when i opened my eyes.



I really hope so! I’d rather deal with the scarring than to have this unnatural fold. The other concern is whether having some fat and skin removed will affect the result...but I’m assuming I’ll just end up with a thinner eyelid. Fingers crossed this will all pan out okay for me...I’ve been worried sick.


----------



## nanaju

fallslover said:


> which clinic?


Its Doctor Shinseung 
http://shinseung.com/


----------



## yinandyang

Hey guys and gals. So I'm patiently waiting for the day to get my stiches removed to do the revision to undo the attachment to levator. I spent a lot of time researching today and I'm having a lot of doubts because it seems that operating on a fresh incision/surgical site is not a good idea. I know my eyes will still have swelling and a little bruising when I do undergo the anticipated revision...does anyone have any insight on this?

Also, I did epicanthoplasty as well and I've realised that the inner corners are uneven. One eye has more skin/fold, whereas the other has more inner corner showing and is sharper looking. I showed my doctor photos of this and apparently the assymetrical epicanthoplasty can be revised at 1 week post-op as well. They will reopen the inner fold area where they will cut a little skin off to match the other eye and then re-stitch.

Is this a really, really bad idea? I wonder if my surgeon is just giving me false hope or if they are actually willing to go through with this early and immediate revision cos it would be really unprofessional if they were lying to me. I'm scared sh**less about whether this will ruin my eyes even more or whether it will actually minimise/undo some of the effect of the initial surgery and make me more satisfied. What do u all think???


----------



## Jinblob23

nanaju said:


> Eyelidrevision after few monthswith doctor shin.He is nice and gentle .He did less scar and take fat on the top of eyelid.picture taking with flash on


Nice, glad ur revision went well.

I went to shinseung last time, however i wasnt liking the consultation there ;( it feels very unclear that time.

Still looking for a clinic to do my revision, did mine at April 31 last time and not happy ;,(. This is going to be my third revision. Hope i find the right clinic this time....


----------



## Jinblob23

nanaju said:


> Its Doctor Shinseung
> http://shinseung.com/



You only have two post and  it’s about shinseung only.

hmmm strange......


----------



## qt_qq13

Hi all, I'm planning to go to Korea around Jan 26th-feb 4th to do an eye lid revision. Anybody going around that time?


----------



## nanaju

Jinblob23 said:


> Nice, glad ur revision went well.
> 
> I went to shinseung last time, however i wasnt liking the consultation there ;( it feels very unclear that time.
> 
> Still looking for a clinic to do my revision, did mine at April 31 last time and not happy ;,(. This is going to be my third revision. Hope i find the right clinic this time....


I feel you , i hope you find the right one .
I just did there so i just saying it


----------



## Cindy1202

hi, I am planning to go to Seoul for double eyelid revision in around mid 2019. Anyone want to catch up?
I had my first full incisional double eyelid surgery in my country, as the result,  I had suffered from severe scars and hypertrophic scars in the inner corner of my eyes. Thus, I came to Seoul in November 2018 to do my revisional surgery but the doctor did not help me with the scars and my results turn out worst. I am now 1.5 months post operation, I still suffering from the same old situation and my eyes now are very uneven, I think maybe because of the swelling. So I will wait until 6 months post operation. But from my experience, I properly need to do revision again. Anyone know any clinics that are good with tiny and tight stitching? please recommend me because it can help with scarring.

And anyone going in 2019 want to catch up please add my kakaotalk id: Cindy1202


----------



## coleek

Hi all,

Posted this in another thread too, but here's up my update,

I had my double eyelid revision with Dr. Kang in October, it has now been about a little over three months since the procedure.

Firstly, Dr. Kang and his staff are very nice and welcoming, Dr. Kang is nice, soft spoken, and does understand some english. During your consultation he has ample pictures to show you on eyelid height, some photos on scarring and revision photos that show both eyes. It can be a little misleading that the photos on his website only show one eye and does not show them looking down to see the scar or his stitch work which is also an important factor in deciding on your revision. Most MDs will say though that the success of a revision or double eyelid surgery would be what your eyes look like when they're open.

My issue - I had a very high crease with puffy tired looking eyes. During the consultation, we discussed lowering the crease and reducing the sausage look and fold appearance. Now, 3 months post-op I will say my crease height is much lower than before, it's still a bit sausage looking, but I wasn't naturally born with double eyelids to begin with so I'm satisfied with how they look when eyes are open. I think I am still healing with the scar so it's difficult to assess what the outcome will be. Right now scarring is still present, a little bumpy in some parts, tender and sensitive to touch at times -- I could be a slow healer. His method is different than other peoples, I don't know how to explain it but the way he excises the scar and stitches doesn't create a fold line like the first double eyelid surgery. I don't know if I'm the biggest fan of this method because while it does make the scar flat, the way it looks from a mirror with your eyes looking down is a bit strange. It could be because my scar is still healing and recovering, so I'll wait to give a final assessment until 6 months to a year mark. 

Overall though, Dr. Kang did lower my crease by a lot, he is capable of taking a high crease and lowering it. Symmetry and scarring is questionable but it's a still a bit too early to say. I think my double eyelids were asymmetrical to begin with and so the end result now is still a bit of assymetry, not sure. Anyways, hopefully this is helpful to all you ladies on your search.

It's hard to find a surgeon who is good at double eyelid revision in Korea especially when we do not live there and rely on forums and sites like this. Dr Kang is a popular md on this forum, however I'm sure he's not the only one in Korea who can do double eyelid revisions. It's hard to say without knowing the language and diffiult to know if they've had enough experience for your procedure, but they're out there I'm sure. Consult and ask around if possible and during the consultation, ask for pictures, the more pictures they have, the better. It will help to know exactly what kind of procedure and results you want and ask the md what their stitches looks like, whether they're going to excise any skin AND/OR fat and photos of scar healing. Good luck and feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## princessegg

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good surgeon who specialises in DES revision, and can make a low crease higher? I had my initial DES surgery 2 months ago and am very unhappy with my results as they are extremely hooded. I was told it was 7mm crease which I no longer believe because I am pretty sure 7mm is meant to be much higher than how my eyes look now. Any advice/recommendations would be very appreciated!


----------



## Jinblob23

coleek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posted this in another thread too, but here's up my update,
> 
> I had my double eyelid revision with Dr. Kang in October, it has now been about a little over three months since the procedure.
> 
> Firstly, Dr. Kang and his staff are very nice and welcoming, Dr. Kang is nice, soft spoken, and does understand some english. During your consultation he has ample pictures to show you on eyelid height, some photos on scarring and revision photos that show both eyes. It can be a little misleading that the photos on his website only show one eye and does not show them looking down to see the scar or his stitch work which is also an important factor in deciding on your revision. Most MDs will say though that the success of a revision or double eyelid surgery would be what your eyes look like when they're open.
> 
> My issue - I had a very high crease with puffy tired looking eyes. During the consultation, we discussed lowering the crease and reducing the sausage look and fold appearance. Now, 3 months post-op I will say my crease height is much lower than before, it's still a bit sausage looking, but I wasn't naturally born with double eyelids to begin with so I'm satisfied with how they look when eyes are open. I think I am still healing with the scar so it's difficult to assess what the outcome will be. Right now scarring is still present, a little bumpy in some parts, tender and sensitive to touch at times -- I could be a slow healer. His method is different than other peoples, I don't know how to explain it but the way he excises the scar and stitches doesn't create a fold line like the first double eyelid surgery. I don't know if I'm the biggest fan of this method because while it does make the scar flat, the way it looks from a mirror with your eyes looking down is a bit strange. It could be because my scar is still healing and recovering, so I'll wait to give a final assessment until 6 months to a year mark.
> 
> Overall though, Dr. Kang did lower my crease by a lot, he is capable of taking a high crease and lowering it. Symmetry and scarring is questionable but it's a still a bit too early to say. I think my double eyelids were asymmetrical to begin with and so the end result now is still a bit of assymetry, not sure. Anyways, hopefully this is helpful to all you ladies on your search.
> 
> It's hard to find a surgeon who is good at double eyelid revision in Korea especially when we do not live there and rely on forums and sites like this. Dr Kang is a popular md on this forum, however I'm sure he's not the only one in Korea who can do double eyelid revisions. It's hard to say without knowing the language and diffiult to know if they've had enough experience for your procedure, but they're out there I'm sure. Consult and ask around if possible and during the consultation, ask for pictures, the more pictures they have, the better. It will help to know exactly what kind of procedure and results you want and ask the md what their stitches looks like, whether they're going to excise any skin AND/OR fat and photos of scar healing. Good luck and feel free to ask me any questions.



Hey,

First of all Thank you so much for your update, its hard to find people who update their result after surgeries and it really helps.

I my self still looking for a doctor to fix my ptosis, sausage lids and scarring.

Considering mvp, jw and Iou.
This is going to be my third revisions.
Cant afford to fail again :c

Please do update after 6 months, will be appreciate it c:


----------



## pizzawto

Anybody heard of Dr Ju Hong Lee from Mega Clinic? Seems like he specializes in revision double eyelid surgery. 
http://www.megaclinicen.com/plastic/eyes_04.jsp


----------



## beauty12

Cindy1202 said:


> hi, I am planning to go to Seoul for double eyelid revision in around mid 2019. Anyone want to catch up?
> I had my first full incisional double eyelid surgery in my country, as the result,  I had suffered from severe scars and hypertrophic scars in the inner corner of my eyes. Thus, I came to Seoul in November 2018 to do my revisional surgery but the doctor did not help me with the scars and my results turn out worst. I am now 1.5 months post operation, I still suffering from the same old situation and my eyes now are very uneven, I think maybe because of the swelling. So I will wait until 6 months post operation. But from my experience, I properly need to do revision again. Anyone know any clinics that are good with tiny and tight stitching? please recommend me because it can help with scarring.
> 
> And anyone going in 2019 want to catch up please add my kakaotalk id: Cindy1202


Cindy, which clinic did you go to for your revision in sk in nov 2018?  I will pm you too


----------



## princessegg

Jinblob23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all Thank you so much for your update, its hard to find people who update their result after surgeries and it really helps.
> 
> I my self still looking for a doctor to fix my ptosis, sausage lids and scarring.
> 
> Considering mvp, jw and Iou.
> This is going to be my third revisions.
> Cant afford to fail again :c
> 
> Please do update after 6 months, will be appreciate it c:


Hey there! Do you mind me asking where you went for your primary and revision surgeries? Thanks!


----------



## Jinblob23

princessegg said:


> Hey there! Do you mind me asking where you went for your primary and revision surgeries? Thanks!


Primary I did in Singapore with Dr Martin Huang,
Revision I did with Dr Seo from April 31.

Anyone know if clinics open during Christmas?


----------



## Gorme

Om


Jinblob23 said:


> Primary I did in Singapore with Dr Martin Huang,
> Revision I did with Dr Seo from April 31.
> 
> Anyone know if clinics open during Christmas?


OMG @Jinblob23 same case but mine a lot worse
Dr MH from SG botched my eyelid so much in 2007. I got asymmetrical, sausage like lids, severe ptosis on my left eye, overcorrected ptosis on my right eye and hideous scar. So I got one sleppy looked eye and one surprised eye, can you imagine?

So far eye specialist at Uvom, Girin, Idea and 1 other place (not famous for eye actually, only asked because I also inquiried other procedure which that clinic is famous for) said they cannot improve my eyes and suggested me to go somewhere else. JW, View, MVP, Namu and Ive said they need to see me in person. 

In 2009 I went to BK for revision, but dr Kim only operated on my left eye, he said my right eye is a lost case, but he only told me this after the surgery was done. His work on my left eye is also so-so, not worthy 5000usd he charged me.

This past 10 years I've been wanting another revision and been researching dilligently but still feel so lost.

Out of all the clinic I have inquired only Dream surgeon can pinpoint my problem and said he will fix it but since there is little review of eye revision at Dream I'm still very much lost. 

I plan to go to SK June this year but still dont know where to go.
Any suggestion which surgeon is good for revision des? 
TIA


----------



## KyJenner

princessegg said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good surgeon who specialises in DES revision, and can make a low crease higher? I had my initial DES surgery 2 months ago and am very unhappy with my results as they are extremely hooded. I was told it was 7mm crease which I no longer believe because I am pretty sure 7mm is meant to be much higher than how my eyes look now. Any advice/recommendations would be very appreciated!


Hi! Do you mind sharing which clinic you had the bad experience with ? and which doctor?


----------



## KyJenner

Jess_902 said:


> Hey guys, I Did my Double Eyelid revision with Dr Seo at APRIL31 in Gangnam last November and this is just to share my Sh**t experience with them. This is going to be a long review so please bear with me.
> 
> So I went to consult at APRIL31 and Brian act as in-house translator there. he and the DR were really nice. The problem with my eyes previously was sleepy eyes, high eyelid and a little bit uneven. I wanted to my eyes to be more awake and have A natural eyelid. During the consultation they were very nice especially Brian, when i kakao him he always replied very quick.  I decided to go with them even though they are expensive asf. Oh..... i also did epicanthoplasty with them. So the Dr said he will do ptosis on me and lowered my eyelid so the line will be more natural. I did stitching method previously so he said this revision has to be incision. I asked him about scarring etc and he said no problem. Brian mentions how easy my case is and how I will be happy with my result after surgery in one month. He said it in such confidence and that kind of assured me to do surgery with APRIL31.
> 
> But the result is utterly depressing that I feel like crying every day.
> 
> 1. The epicanthoplasty has scar but I can live with it with my concealer.
> 
> 2. They told me they are going to lower my eyelid, but the height is still the same. The difference was, last time I have high parallel shape but now I have high weird tapered eyelid shape. Not only that, the line is so much thicker, fake and at a certain angle or lighting the line is not smooth but kind of crooked. If i looked down, people can definitely see the thick lines and scars.
> 
> 3. My eyes aren't closed properly and when I close my eyes, I have a wrinkled scar near the front edge of my eyes for both eyes.
> 
> 4. My ptosis, i swear i see no difference that i repeatedly asked them is thei did ptosis on me.
> 
> Okay guys sorry my rant didn't end up here. I am also really upset with their after care, like very!
> 
> After I took the stitches out, I was a bit worried because I didn't see the difference with my eyes (It looks like my first post op),
> I texted Brian about my concern and he called me and told me not to worry, everything is caused by swelling. He also told me he  checked my surgery chart and ptosis is done properly and if my eyes are not open by 6 months he told me to sue him xD (Maybe I should because my eyes never did open).
> 
> After that, I started to see scaring and my eyes not closing properly (it looked really scary guys, I pity someone who has to sleep next to me)and he never replied my messages after that, he just read it lol.
> 
> after a few weeks, he added me on group chat with Claire. She told me Brian's on vacation and that's why he didn't reply me, Okay with Claire, I feel like she treated me like a dumb person (But probably am because I did my surgery with them).
> 
> 1. I told her if they did ptosis surgery on my eyes (They charge me so much extra for the ptosis, of course I am mad). she told me it's my fault because I am not used to opening my eyes. She told me to open my eyes widely to practice or whatever (did it few months till I got a headache and see no difference) Then I showed her again my photos and basically she said My ptosis is done, it didn't work so I should try endoscopic eyebrow lift.
> 
> 2. Showed her my scar photos and she told me, 'when you make double eyelid you must have a scar because that is how it supposed to be". Umm, that why I want to talk to Brian because I think he remembers what Dr Seo told me when I asked if there's going to be a scar. Well, I knew its normal to have a scar but a wrinkly scar is normal?
> 
> 3. Also showed her my eyes not closed properly. she told me when someone does ptosis, not being able to close the eyes is common. (okay at this point I am just speechless). Then I requested her to tell me if I could talk to Brian since he translated my consultations with Dr Seo, and how they said my eyes will look more natural, open up bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. She told me she will informed me when he's back and still not heard until now.
> 
> So basically to conclude my experience in APRIL31 is full of regret. You guys have to be careful with consultants like Brian or any others consultants who is so friendly and can spout empty promises with such confidence. They will make it sounds like it will be your last revision. But then I guess it's their job.  In the beginning, i didn't want to write such a bad review for APRIL31 because during consultation DR Seo and Brian were so friendly and nice. But then after they after care i think i can see their true color.
> 
> I hope my review can help someone who's doing their research for their revisions. Revisions are such a sad experience and I hope no one has to go through it. all the best guys.


Hi! I am looking at doing incisional double eyelid surgery in May 2019, just wondering where did you go for your first/ initial surgery and which doctor did it so i can avoid going there. Thank you !


----------



## FairyLiquid

Hi there, I am going to Seoul in the first week of April to seem consultations with Dr. Shin from Shinseung and Dr. Chung from Eve regarding epi revision. Anyone going there around this period?


----------



## princessegg

KyJenner said:


> Hi! Do you mind sharing which clinic you had the bad experience with ? and which doctor?


I had my eyes done by Dr Seo at MVP. There are many good reviews online about him but I must advise you that unless u want really natural (low) crease, look elsewhere. Many girls have complaints about hooded eyes after going to him and I have since heard he is not that popular among Korean locals. My experience with them turned from bad to worse after they got angry at me for sharing my negative experience there online so be sure to do your research.


----------



## pizzawto

Hi guys, I did some research at Weibo and found out that these clinics are pretty good at doing eyes.

Soonplus: http://www.soonplus.com/
Doctor specializes in eyes. 
However, you need to bring along a translator.

Crapas: http://beauty-crapas.com/
I think this clinic is pretty good for first time patients. However, I am not too sure for revisional surgeries.
Need to bring along a translator too.
You can refer to their pictures here:
http://beauty-crapas.com/surgerycare/post/index.php?reqPageNo=1

I heard Gio is not bad for revisions, but also need to bring along a translator. 

There is also another clinic called S.one. Anyone heard of this clinic before? I tried searching for their website online but could not find it.


----------



## FairyLiquid

Hi there,

I just found out that Dr. Shin from ShinSeung is not a specialist in plastic surgery (checked with the Korean Association for Plastic Surgery). Which is really a shame as I was really considering him to do my Epi revision since his work looks great and there have been good reviews about him. Does anyone here know if it is safe to have surgery done with a doctor that is not specially trained in plastic surgery. I am not Korean so it may be different how it works in Korea. Would appreciate if anyone has any info or insights. Thanks.


----------



## pizzawto

FairyLiquid said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just found out that Dr. Shin from ShinSeung is not a specialist in plastic surgery (checked with the Korean Association for Plastic Surgery). Which is really a shame as I was really considering him to do my Epi revision since his work looks great and there have been good reviews about him. Does anyone here know if it is safe to have surgery done with a doctor that is not specially trained in plastic surgery. I am not Korean so it may be different how it works in Korea. Would appreciate if anyone has any info or insights. Thanks.



Hello, i think Dr Shin leans towards cosmestic surgery as seen from the qualifications in his website.


----------



## Hani [V]

Eunjeong said:


> Hi I’ll be going in January to get a revisional surgery done on my eye as one of my eye loosened , I got the non incisional at banobagi but I’m not sure whether I go back there or go to braun!


 Hi, did you end up choosing braun? I am considering them for my des but can't find much review about them


----------



## FairyLiquid

Hello there, 

Has anyone here heard of Dr. Song from Girin Plastic Surgery Clinic in Seoul for Epi reversal? The before and after pictures on the website on Epi reversal look great. But I would really love to hear from anyone who has had any experience from the clinic, particularly with Dr. Song. I will be in Seoul next week to consult with a few of them regarding Epi reversal. Hopefully I would be able to share more info then.


----------



## Daffodileifa

Hi there 

So I will be going probably in Sept for revision des. Could anyone with the same experience share their experience and gave me some opinion?

So I had done non incision double eyelid and result is great (its not a botched jobs) but recently one of my eyelid seemed to come undone and the crease lowered and the eyelid line looked like its fading. I am thinking about going for incision des this time for a more permanent result, anyone had a recommendation? I just hope the doctor follow my non incision eyelid line so there would not be too much changes, is it possible to get the same (or close enough) eyelid like when I do non incision? I am also considering epi but still not sure since many mixed views about epi. 

Thank you


----------



## blingblink

Cindy1202 said:


> hi, I am planning to go to Seoul for double eyelid revision in around mid 2019. Anyone want to catch up?
> I had my first full incisional double eyelid surgery in my country, as the result,  I had suffered from severe scars and hypertrophic scars in the inner corner of my eyes. Thus, I came to Seoul in November 2018 to do my revisional surgery but the doctor did not help me with the scars and my results turn out worst. I am now 1.5 months post operation, I still suffering from the same old situation and my eyes now are very uneven, I think maybe because of the swelling. So I will wait until 6 months post operation. But from my experience, I properly need to do revision again. Anyone know any clinics that are good with tiny and tight stitching? please recommend me because it can help with scarring.
> 
> And anyone going in 2019 want to catch up please add my kakaotalk id: Cindy1202


Hi, are u still going Seoul mid 2019?


----------



## chiher

Hi, I am going for a revision this July. 
Currently I am interested in consulting with MVP Dr Seo, UVOM, and IOU Dr Kang..
Any other suggestions? 

Currently my eyes look sausagey and tired and is parallel. I am interested in changing it to tapered crease.


----------



## clclcl

Hi, has anyone done their eyelid revision at JW before?


----------



## Jinblob23

chiher said:


> Hi, I am going for a revision this July.
> Currently I am interested in consulting with MVP Dr Seo, UVOM, and IOU Dr Kang..
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Currently my eyes look sausagey and tired and is parallel. I am interested in changing it to tapered crease.



Hi,
I have similar case.
Any updates with those clinics?


----------



## Jinblob23

clclcl said:


> Hi, has anyone done their eyelid revision at JW before?



Hi, I am planning to consul with them.
But the quote they gave me is incredibly high!
So I am not sure, I Heard mixed review about them.


----------



## clclcl

Jinblob23 said:


> Hi, I am planning to consul with them.
> But the quote they gave me is incredibly high!
> So I am not sure, I Heard mixed review about them.



Hi Jinblob23, how much did they quoted u for revision?


----------



## Jinblob23

clclcl said:


> Hi Jinblob23, how much did they quoted u for revision?



6m -7.5m mil ptosis + double eyelid revisions

3m for epi revisions


----------



## clclcl

Jinblob23 said:


> 6m -7.5m mil ptosis + double eyelid revisions
> 
> 3m for epi revisions


 oh my...that's pricey


----------



## Virgo3746!

chiher said:


> Hi, I am going for a revision this July.
> Currently I am interested in consulting with MVP Dr Seo, UVOM, and IOU Dr Kang..
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Currently my eyes look sausagey and tired and is parallel. I am interested in changing it to tapered crease.


Hello Chiher,
I also plan for eyelid revision in last 2 weeks of July, as well as facial contour, can we contact?


----------



## KattyM0601

Gorme said:


> Om
> 
> OMG @Jinblob23 same case but mine a lot worse
> Dr MH from SG botched my eyelid so much in 2007. I got asymmetrical, sausage like lids, severe ptosis on my left eye, overcorrected ptosis on my right eye and hideous scar. So I got one sleppy looked eye and one surprised eye, can you imagine?
> 
> So far eye specialist at Uvom, Girin, Idea and 1 other place (not famous for eye actually, only asked because I also inquiried other procedure which that clinic is famous for) said they cannot improve my eyes and suggested me to go somewhere else. JW, View, MVP, Namu and Ive said they need to see me in person.
> 
> In 2009 I went to BK for revision, but dr Kim only operated on my left eye, he said my right eye is a lost case, but he only told me this after the surgery was done. His work on my left eye is also so-so, not worthy 5000usd he charged me.
> 
> This past 10 years I've been wanting another revision and been researching dilligently but still feel so lost.
> 
> Out of all the clinic I have inquired only Dream surgeon can pinpoint my problem and said he will fix it but since there is little review of eye revision at Dream I'm still very much lost.
> 
> I plan to go to SK June this year but still dont know where to go.
> Any suggestion which surgeon is good for revision des?
> TIA


Omg sorry to hear about your experience. Hope you would find a suitable doctor soon for the revision. I originally planned to book a consultation with MH. Now take back the idea ><


----------



## tingzrx

My before and after...
Did incisional double eyelid + epicanthoplasty locally in SG dec 2018.
Mine was revision blepharoplasty because first time blepharoplasty left me with a deep incisional scar on both eyelids, and the folds were gone.

Thus in the revision blepharoplasty, doctor created a fold to hide my old scars so my old scars are not noticeable anymore with my new double eyelid. So i can't choose how high or low I want my crease to be, But nonetheless the crease is exactly what I want. I only asked for deeper and longer crease which he assured me he had done so for me. 

I'm so happy with my results and the doctor is extremely understanding and listen to his patients. The post op care he provides is top notch, one of the best doctor I've come across in terms of attitude and professionalism! After surgery, doctor was there for me before I was discharged, reassuring me everything was well. 

Before the surgery, I had thought to go Korea for my double eyelid too like everyone else. The reason I decided to go with this SG doctor is because I knew I would be safe in his hands. I had done another surgery with him prior to blepharoplasty which unfortunately had an infection (not his fault). His team responded immediately when I messaged, and doctor personally came down in an hour time (even though it was a Sunday and he was off duty) to address my infection and changed my wound. I still remembered his words were "I just don't want to have any regrets later on." From then on, doctor and his team followed up with me daily in his clinic until my infection was clear. Hence thats the reason I took a leap of faith and did my double eyelid with him because I realised how important it is to be able to find your doctor should there be any complications post op.

So if you gals wanna did in Korea, please be careful since there are always so many horror stories of surgeries gone wrong and doctors not taking responsibility blah blah. I feel Korea is not necessarily cheaper after taking in the flight, accommodation and other unnecessary procedures that you may get coaxed into doing. Plus most of the times, these doctors are seeing too many patients in a day and unlikely to be able to fully commit to you. What if you suffer from complications too and you still need to travel all the way back to Korea? SG has good doctors too!


----------



## KattyM0601

tingzrx said:


> My before and after...
> Did incisional double eyelid + epicanthoplasty locally in SG dec 2018.
> Mine was revision blepharoplasty because first time blepharoplasty left me with a deep incisional scar on both eyelids, and the folds were gone.
> 
> Thus in the revision blepharoplasty, doctor created a fold to hide my old scars so my old scars are not noticeable anymore with my new double eyelid. So i can't choose how high or low I want my crease to be, But nonetheless the crease is exactly what I want. I only asked for deeper and longer crease which he assured me he had done so for me.
> 
> I'm so happy with my results and the doctor is extremely understanding and listen to his patients. The post op care he provides is top notch, one of the best doctor I've come across in terms of attitude and professionalism! After surgery, doctor was there for me before I was discharged, reassuring me everything was well.
> 
> Before the surgery, I had thought to go Korea for my double eyelid too like everyone else. The reason I decided to go with this SG doctor is because I knew I would be safe in his hands. I had done another surgery with him prior to blepharoplasty which unfortunately had an infection (not his fault). His team responded immediately when I messaged, and doctor personally came down in an hour time (even though it was a Sunday and he was off duty) to address my infection and changed my wound. I still remembered his words were "I just don't want to have any regrets later on." From then on, doctor and his team followed up with me daily in his clinic until my infection was clear. Hence thats the reason I took a leap of faith and did my double eyelid with him because I realised how important it is to be able to find your doctor should there be any complications post op.
> 
> So if you gals wanna did in Korea, please be careful since there are always so many horror stories of surgeries gone wrong and doctors not taking responsibility blah blah. I feel Korea is not necessarily cheaper after taking in the flight, accommodation and other unnecessary procedures that you may get coaxed into doing. Plus most of the times, these doctors are seeing too many patients in a day and unlikely to be able to fully commit to you. What if you suffer from complications too and you still need to travel all the way back to Korea? SG has good doctors too!


Thank you for info, Ting! Don’t you mind share which doctor you went with in SG? =D


----------



## tingzrx

KattyM0601 said:


> Thank you for info, Ting! Don’t you mind share which doctor you went with in SG? =D



Yes pls pm mi


----------



## Candycan

Jess_902 said:


> Hey guys, I Did my Double Eyelid revision with Dr Seo at APRIL31 in Gangnam last November and this is just to share my Sh**t experience with them. This is going to be a long review so please bear with me.
> 
> So I went to consult at APRIL31 and Brian act as in-house translator there. he and the DR were really nice. The problem with my eyes previously was sleepy eyes, high eyelid and a little bit uneven. I wanted to my eyes to be more awake and have A natural eyelid. During the consultation they were very nice especially Brian, when i kakao him he always replied very quick.  I decided to go with them even though they are expensive asf. Oh..... i also did epicanthoplasty with them. So the Dr said he will do ptosis on me and lowered my eyelid so the line will be more natural. I did stitching method previously so he said this revision has to be incision. I asked him about scarring etc and he said no problem. Brian mentions how easy my case is and how I will be happy with my result after surgery in one month. He said it in such confidence and that kind of assured me to do surgery with APRIL31.
> 
> But the result is utterly depressing that I feel like crying every day.
> 
> 1. The epicanthoplasty has scar but I can live with it with my concealer.
> 
> 2. They told me they are going to lower my eyelid, but the height is still the same. The difference was, last time I have high parallel shape but now I have high weird tapered eyelid shape. Not only that, the line is so much thicker, fake and at a certain angle or lighting the line is not smooth but kind of crooked. If i looked down, people can definitely see the thick lines and scars.
> 
> 3. My eyes aren't closed properly and when I close my eyes, I have a wrinkled scar near the front edge of my eyes for both eyes.
> 
> 4. My ptosis, i swear i see no difference that i repeatedly asked them is thei did ptosis on me.
> 
> Okay guys sorry my rant didn't end up here. I am also really upset with their after care, like very!
> 
> After I took the stitches out, I was a bit worried because I didn't see the difference with my eyes (It looks like my first post op),
> I texted Brian about my concern and he called me and told me not to worry, everything is caused by swelling. He also told me he  checked my surgery chart and ptosis is done properly and if my eyes are not open by 6 months he told me to sue him xD (Maybe I should because my eyes never did open).
> 
> After that, I started to see scaring and my eyes not closing properly (it looked really scary guys, I pity someone who has to sleep next to me)and he never replied my messages after that, he just read it lol.
> 
> after a few weeks, he added me on group chat with Claire. She told me Brian's on vacation and that's why he didn't reply me, Okay with Claire, I feel like she treated me like a dumb person (But probably am because I did my surgery with them).
> 
> 1. I told her if they did ptosis surgery on my eyes (They charge me so much extra for the ptosis, of course I am mad). she told me it's my fault because I am not used to opening my eyes. She told me to open my eyes widely to practice or whatever (did it few months till I got a headache and see no difference) Then I showed her again my photos and basically she said My ptosis is done, it didn't work so I should try endoscopic eyebrow lift.
> 
> 2. Showed her my scar photos and she told me, 'when you make double eyelid you must have a scar because that is how it supposed to be". Umm, that why I want to talk to Brian because I think he remembers what Dr Seo told me when I asked if there's going to be a scar. Well, I knew its normal to have a scar but a wrinkly scar is normal?
> 
> 3. Also showed her my eyes not closed properly. she told me when someone does ptosis, not being able to close the eyes is common. (okay at this point I am just speechless). Then I requested her to tell me if I could talk to Brian since he translated my consultations with Dr Seo, and how they said my eyes will look more natural, open up bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. She told me she will informed me when he's back and still not heard until now.
> 
> So basically to conclude my experience in APRIL31 is full of regret. You guys have to be careful with consultants like Brian or any others consultants who is so friendly and can spout empty promises with such confidence. They will make it sounds like it will be your last revision. But then I guess it's their job.  In the beginning, i didn't want to write such a bad review for APRIL31 because during consultation DR Seo and Brian were so friendly and nice. But then after they after care i think i can see their true color.
> 
> I hope my review can help someone who's doing their research for their revisions. Revisions are such a sad experience and I hope no one has to go through it. all the best guys.



Hi, thanks for writing this, i was about to go for my revision on eyes and nose there...


----------



## chiher

Virgo3746! said:


> Hello Chiher,
> I also plan for eyelid revision in last 2 weeks of July, as well as facial contour, can we contact?


Hi! Which places are you considering for your revision?


----------



## Virgo3746!

chiher said:


> Hi! Which places are you considering for your revision?


I am consider Regen, Dream, View, MVP, Huyndai at this point, but after reading from the forum, the kakaotalk...I am getting confuse and scare...I am thinking I would only do the DES, underchin lipo and Acculift, no bone cutting


----------



## Candycan

Virgo3746! said:


> I am consider Regen, Dream, View, MVP, Huyndai at this point, but after reading from the forum, the kakaotalk...I am getting confuse and scare...I am thinking I would only do the DES, underchin lipo and Acculift, no bone cutting



Please do more research before you go... i am suffering alot because I didn’t get the sign and warning of ghost doctor and the agent I used told me it’s just rumours. Then it happened to me and I still suffering nightmares of what I saw and experienced in the surgery room.. so I m considering to do my rhinoplasty revision in Taiwan instead. They are at least honest and never heard of ghost doctor practice there..


----------



## Virgo3746!

Candycan said:


> Please do more research before you go... i am suffering alot because I didn’t get the sign and warning of ghost doctor and the agent I used told me it’s just rumours. Then it happened to me and I still suffering nightmares of what I saw and experienced in the surgery room.. so I m considering to do my rhinoplasty revision in Taiwan instead. They are at least honest and never heard of ghost doctor practice there..


Thank you Candy, I will absolutely do more research. Sorry for your suffering, hope you recovered from it in Taiwan


----------



## Candycan

Virgo3746! said:


> Thank you Candy, I will absolutely do more research. Sorry for your suffering, hope you recovered from it in Taiwan



Hope you find a good one.. i m still thinking whether to go back or find a broad certified surgeon in my own country... cos i still suffer from nightmares and depression from my surgery done in Korea..i never thought the result would be so bad and a few local doctors i have seen doesn’t want to pick up their mess done on my face...


----------



## yooser

Candycan said:


> Hope you find a good one.. i m still thinking whether to go back or find a broad certified surgeon in my own country... cos i still suffer from nightmares and depression from my surgery done in Korea..i never thought the result would be so bad and a few local doctors i have seen doesn’t want to pick up their mess done on my face...


So sorry to hear about this.  I am going through a similar scenario. Did you decide to go with a doctor in your own country?


----------



## Candycan

yooser said:


> So sorry to hear about this.  I am going through a similar scenario. Did you decide to go with a doctor in your own country?



Sorry to hear that, I couldn’t find one in my country as they refused to pick up revision PS from people who has done it in Korea due to increased complications they have been facing from those clients like me that had botched cases from Korea .. i have no choice but to look in China, Korea and Taiwan... that’s why I suggest those of you who are going for your primary surgery should not do it in foreign countries, there is no aftercare what so ever if you need any follow-ups....the Korean clinic I went cannot even provide details of what they have done.. only what have they have charged me. Please leave me contact if you want to have some names that i have booked for consultations in Aug and Oct.


----------



## Candycan

Candycan said:


> Sorry to hear that, I couldn’t find one in my country as they refused to pick up revision PS from people who has done it in Korea due to increased complications they have been facing from those clients like me that had botched cases from Korea .. i have no choice but to look in China, Korea and Taiwan... that’s why I suggest those of you who are going for your primary surgery should not do it in foreign countries, there is no aftercare what so ever if you need any follow-ups....the Korean clinic I went cannot even provide details of what they have done.. only what have they have charged me. Please leave me contact if you want to have some names that i have booked for consultations in Aug and Oct.



Forgot to mention, do not ever go back to the original clinic even they offered free revision or you have been told by other doctors, often in US or Canada, they would say the surgeon who has done your primary surgery know best of your nose condition etc etc but in reality you are running high risk to go for 3rd revision.. remember they couldn’t do it right the first time reflects greatly of their skills and capabilities unless you have infections or other non-surgical skills related issues. These are my two cents, and from talking to different people who are in similar situation or worse.. hope you can find a good revision surgeon!! Gd luck


----------



## Fusealternate

Hi all. I am Male Chinese
About 14 years ago, I had a double eyelid procedure done by a beauty salon and it was the stitching method. Fast forward to present, one side of the eye, the crease is gone and the other eye have a high crease. My eyes also seem to have quite abit of fats , thus the eyelid is covering the eyelashes.

This is making me looking very tired and seems to make my eyes droopy as well. I plan to go to Beverly Wilshire in johor. The same one that xia xue did. Cant find much reviews. 

1) do anyone have any experience or done with them before?

2) I plan to do the incisional method to get a permanent procedure this time and also remove fats. I had emailed Allure as well and was told that for men, the downtime will be faster, most probably because men normally opt for lower crease. Is this true?


----------



## asian_cosmetic

I am thinking about get the eye revision. I do not know where I should go


----------



## Fusealternate

what are the chances of a failed incisional double eyelid surgery? Plan to do it and after 7 days take a trip overseas on holiday. Will it be okay? My holiday plans are already booked thus cannot make any changes. purposely plan to do surgery about 7 - 10 days before my trip so that i can be away from work and "use" the days in my holiday to get the swell down.


----------



## Candycan

Fusealternate said:


> what are the chances of a failed incisional double eyelid surgery? Plan to do it and after 7 days take a trip overseas on holiday. Will it be okay? My holiday plans are already booked thus cannot make any changes. purposely plan to do surgery about 7 - 10 days before my trip so that i can be away from work and "use" the days in my holiday to get the swell down.


Any surgeries have their risk, i also planned my nose and incisional eyelid surgery and taken two weeks off. End up i had to quit because the clinic botched my eyes and nose.(u can read my previous posts) I developed ptosis after the doctor cut too deep and taken too much fats together with muscle. One eye cannot closed for two months, and now still cover only half of my pupil. Not to make u worry but do pick a good surgeon and make sure the clinic is legit.. it was the most regrettable and horrible experience i had. Now i m desperately searching for revision...some korean clinic only interested to get you pay for your surgery and doesn’t care about you afterwards. So apart from surgical risk, you have to bear in mind that any problems after your surgery, you have to deal with it  in your home country... also very hard to file complain or get immediate medical advice... so you just have to pray your surgery done perfectly and no aftercare if needed. Of cos, this is my own experience which i never imagined before my Korean trip... i was thinking to come back with new nose and improved look but in the end i wishes i have never done it..... good luck.


----------



## Fusealternate

Sorry to hear that. It must be very frustrating and damaging.

For me I am a Male, just looking for correctional eyelid surgery. Looking for low crease and fat removal thus have to take the incisional method. In my scenario, since it's a low crease, dont think there will be any complications compared to ladies that require epi and high crease?


----------



## Candycan

Fusealternate said:


> Sorry to hear that. It must be very frustrating and damaging.
> 
> For me I am a Male, just looking for correctional eyelid surgery. Looking for low crease and fat removal thus have to take the incisional method. In my scenario, since it's a low crease, dont think there will be any complications compared to ladies that require epi and high crease?


Thanks. Just make sure you communicate with your surgeon properly. I never looked for high deep crease.. I actually was not looking for eyelid surgery... the consultant and doc said my eyelid is droopy, i was asking for non incisional and fix the extra skins due to aging but the surgeon kept saying i need incision and promised me it won’t look dramatic...  but end up it has completely changed my look and ruined my eyes.. the scar lines are so long and obvious.. and ptosis formed. It looks so weird... I woke up in the middle of my surgery and saw different other medical staff working on my eyes n nose.. I was then put on heavy drugs and woke up 7hrs after. I never would imagined that could happened to me. 
Anyway, good luck on finding a good qualified clinic in Korea.. i m searching for revision but still need to wait for another few months before i could operate it again...

Please dont under estimate the possibility of scaring.. don’t believe if any surgeon told you that their skills are so good and you wont have scar etc.. incisional method always scar in different scale.. if you are young and with good skin, it might not noticeable after a year or so but for initial months, it will show whenever  you close your eyes.


----------



## Fusealternate

Noted.

Not sure why but currently I am not concerned on scarring. Maybe because once your eyes are opened, u cant really see the scars. Actually even people with natural double eyelids, have a line/crease shown when they close their eyes..so it's not too bad.

For me I am not obsessed to change my entire look, such as nose, jawline etc. Just to fix my eyelid crease that disappeared over time.


----------



## nikkigirl

tingzrx said:


> My before and after...
> Did incisional double eyelid + epicanthoplasty locally in SG dec 2018.
> Mine was revision blepharoplasty because first time blepharoplasty left me with a deep incisional scar on both eyelids, and the folds were gone.
> 
> Thus in the revision blepharoplasty, doctor created a fold to hide my old scars so my old scars are not noticeable anymore with my new double eyelid. So i can't choose how high or low I want my crease to be, But nonetheless the crease is exactly what I want. I only asked for deeper and longer crease which he assured me he had done so for me.
> 
> I'm so happy with my results and the doctor is extremely understanding and listen to his patients. The post op care he provides is top notch, one of the best doctor I've come across in terms of attitude and professionalism! After surgery, doctor was there for me before I was discharged, reassuring me everything was well.
> 
> Before the surgery, I had thought to go Korea for my double eyelid too like everyone else. The reason I decided to go with this SG doctor is because I knew I would be safe in his hands. I had done another surgery with him prior to blepharoplasty which unfortunately had an infection (not his fault). His team responded immediately when I messaged, and doctor personally came down in an hour time (even though it was a Sunday and he was off duty) to address my infection and changed my wound. I still remembered his words were "I just don't want to have any regrets later on." From then on, doctor and his team followed up with me daily in his clinic until my infection was clear. Hence thats the reason I took a leap of faith and did my double eyelid with him because I realised how important it is to be able to find your doctor should there be any complications post op.
> 
> So if you gals wanna did in Korea, please be careful since there are always so many horror stories of surgeries gone wrong and doctors not taking responsibility blah blah. I feel Korea is not necessarily cheaper after taking in the flight, accommodation and other unnecessary procedures that you may get coaxed into doing. Plus most of the times, these doctors are seeing too many patients in a day and unlikely to be able to fully commit to you. What if you suffer from complications too and you still need to travel all the way back to Korea? SG has good doctors too!


Hi can you give the details of your doctor and clinic pls


----------



## asian_cosmetic

I want to hear too


----------



## Yingemma

Could i see your eyes before and after i ‘m going to do eye revision too?


----------



## Dilya

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/revisional-double-eyelids-surgery.647083/page-95


shiyin1012 said:


> Do anybody know any doctor revision outer Conner? Since I open outer Conner my eyes start very dry, and uncomfortable, please advise!


Shiyin1012,, can you please share if you had lateral canthoplasty revision???
the dry eye syndrom is pretty serious condition, very big discomfort and I am trying to understand if it can be fixed by latheral canthoplasty revision? or eyedrops only... I think I have read somewhere on the forum there were very simple surgery to reverse lateral canthoplasty but successful.


----------



## treppenwitz

coleek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posted this in another thread too, but here's up my update,
> 
> I had my double eyelid revision with Dr. Kang in October, it has now been about a little over three months since the procedure.
> 
> Firstly, Dr. Kang and his staff are very nice and welcoming, Dr. Kang is nice, soft spoken, and does understand some english. During your consultation he has ample pictures to show you on eyelid height, some photos on scarring and revision photos that show both eyes. It can be a little misleading that the photos on his website only show one eye and does not show them looking down to see the scar or his stitch work which is also an important factor in deciding on your revision. Most MDs will say though that the success of a revision or double eyelid surgery would be what your eyes look like when they're open.
> 
> My issue - I had a very high crease with puffy tired looking eyes. During the consultation, we discussed lowering the crease and reducing the sausage look and fold appearance. Now, 3 months post-op I will say my crease height is much lower than before, it's still a bit sausage looking, but I wasn't naturally born with double eyelids to begin with so I'm satisfied with how they look when eyes are open. I think I am still healing with the scar so it's difficult to assess what the outcome will be. Right now scarring is still present, a little bumpy in some parts, tender and sensitive to touch at times -- I could be a slow healer. His method is different than other peoples, I don't know how to explain it but the way he excises the scar and stitches doesn't create a fold line like the first double eyelid surgery. I don't know if I'm the biggest fan of this method because while it does make the scar flat, the way it looks from a mirror with your eyes looking down is a bit strange. It could be because my scar is still healing and recovering, so I'll wait to give a final assessment until 6 months to a year mark.
> 
> Overall though, Dr. Kang did lower my crease by a lot, he is capable of taking a high crease and lowering it. Symmetry and scarring is questionable but it's a still a bit too early to say. I think my double eyelids were asymmetrical to begin with and so the end result now is still a bit of assymetry, not sure. Anyways, hopefully this is helpful to all you ladies on your search.
> 
> It's hard to find a surgeon who is good at double eyelid revision in Korea especially when we do not live there and rely on forums and sites like this. Dr Kang is a popular md on this forum, however I'm sure he's not the only one in Korea who can do double eyelid revisions. It's hard to say without knowing the language and diffiult to know if they've had enough experience for your procedure, but they're out there I'm sure. Consult and ask around if possible and during the consultation, ask for pictures, the more pictures they have, the better. It will help to know exactly what kind of procedure and results you want and ask the md what their stitches looks like, whether they're going to excise any skin AND/OR fat and photos of scar healing. Good luck and feel free to ask me any questions.



congratulations on a mostly successful surgery. just wondering, after your crease was lowered, did you notice if the height between your eyebrow and your eye increased or decreased? basically, if he excised any skin. my main concern right now is that there's too little eyelid space because my crease is too high.


----------



## treppenwitz

yinandyang said:


> Hey guys and gals. So I'm patiently waiting for the day to get my stiches removed to do the revision to undo the attachment to levator. I spent a lot of time researching today and I'm having a lot of doubts because it seems that operating on a fresh incision/surgical site is not a good idea. I know my eyes will still have swelling and a little bruising when I do undergo the anticipated revision...does anyone have any insight on this?
> 
> Also, I did epicanthoplasty as well and I've realised that the inner corners are uneven. One eye has more skin/fold, whereas the other has more inner corner showing and is sharper looking. I showed my doctor photos of this and apparently the assymetrical epicanthoplasty can be revised at 1 week post-op as well. They will reopen the inner fold area where they will cut a little skin off to match the other eye and then re-stitch.
> 
> Is this a really, really bad idea? I wonder if my surgeon is just giving me false hope or if they are actually willing to go through with this early and immediate revision cos it would be really unprofessional if they were lying to me. I'm scared sh**less about whether this will ruin my eyes even more or whether it will actually minimise/undo some of the effect of the initial surgery and make me more satisfied. What do u all think???



hey, did you end up going through with this? if so how did it turn out?


----------



## spicecar

Hi There,

I am planning to do the revisions double eyelid surgery and ptosis at the end of Sep.

It’s hard for me to make a decision between Shinseung and Yonsei first.  

I consulted MVP before. Doctor said I would need Incisive double eye lid and perhaps Ptosis. But will consider during surgery. But I don’t think they can make my eye balance because doctor said I would need to practice to open my eyes using eye muscle instead of forehead after surgery.

I have 60-70% confidence of Shinseung. I had been there for consultation. Doctor said I need Incisive double eye lid surgery, ptosis plus fat injection.I can feel doctor did have expertise but they don’t have many similar cases as mine and they charge quite high price compare to Yonsei first and MVP.

Yonsei first is the one that recommended
by another clinic and they have loads of successful stories posted in the website. I haven’t been there but they replied in Kaoko very promptly with better English. And lower price. 

Any comments or feedback?

Thanks.


----------



## yan0065

spicecar said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am planning to do the revisions double eyelid surgery and ptosis at the end of Sep.
> 
> It’s hard for me to make a decision between Shinseung and Yonsei first.
> 
> I consulted MVP before. Doctor said I would need Incisive double eye lid and perhaps Ptosis. But will consider during surgery. But I don’t think they can make my eye balance because doctor said I would need to practice to open my eyes using eye muscle instead of forehead after surgery.
> 
> I have 60-70% confidence of Shinseung. I had been there for consultation. Doctor said I need Incisive double eye lid surgery, ptosis plus fat injection.I can feel doctor did have expertise but they don’t have many similar cases as mine and they charge quite high price compare to Yonsei first and MVP.
> 
> Yonsei first is the one that recommended
> by another clinic and they have loads of successful stories posted in the website. I haven’t been there but they replied in Kaoko very promptly with better English. And lower price.
> 
> Any comments or feedback?
> 
> Thanks.


do you have their english consultant? i found nothing in the internet, for yonsei first, just all in korean. thanks so much


----------



## Janelle9

Eyelid or rhino bk, bano, JK is OK, but make sure the get the best doctor, do more research. There's two hospital..  you better don't go, it's latest blacklisted.


----------



## Janelle9

Janelle9 said:


> Eyelid or rhino bk, bano, JK is OK, but make sure the get the best doctor, do more research. There's two hospital..  you better don't go, it's latest blacklisted.



 MVP? I heard the price good, but the Korean girl died from anesthesia, the clip is scary, the surgeon and coordinator/nurse even laughing and watching she died. Google that clip and see, type "mvp plastic surgery death" to read and watch


----------



## yan0065

I just want my revision ptosis done in yonsei first ps anyone has his contact? Thx.......
I did rhinos done last month in MVP I did not died but without satisfied result


----------



## yan0065

MVP bad at lip injections I cannot see any difference


----------



## spicecar

yan0065 said:


> do you have their english consultant? i found nothing in the internet, for yonsei first, just all in korean. thanks so much


Hi, The lady replied in Kakao talk has a better written English than other clinic. But when I met her, she speaks fair English. As I confirmed the surgery one week before surgery,  she asked me whether I can speak Mandarin or English. On the day I arrived clinic for surgery,  they hired a Mandarin translator for me. They explained all the circumstance for me, in my case, there is a high chance that I couldn’t completely close my eye lid, leaving some white eye ball but it won’t affect anything. I went for it. The doctor gave me so much confidence. This is only one of the cases he has been dealing  with. He also showed the similar case before and after photo. As my surgery is not on the list for tax refund, so the clinic deducted the price for me. It is now day 2 after my revisions eyelid surgery with Ptosis. So far it went quite well. I wish my swell and bruise go away very soon. Any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Jazz33

Hi all, can recommend doc to do double eyelid correction in malaysia ? my problem is crease too high and sunken depth brow. sad......


----------



## M1sstrangle

Daffodileifa said:


> Hi there
> 
> So I will be going probably in Sept for revision des. Could anyone with the same experience share their experience and gave me some opinion?
> 
> So I had done non incision double eyelid and result is great (its not a botched jobs) but recently one of my eyelid seemed to come undone and the crease lowered and the eyelid line looked like its fading. I am thinking about going for incision des this time for a more permanent result, anyone had a recommendation? I just hope the doctor follow my non incision eyelid line so there would not be too much changes, is it possible to get the same (or close enough) eyelid like when I do non incision? I am also considering epi but still not sure since many mixed views about epi.
> 
> Thank you


Hi dear, 
My case is extremely similar as you. I'm planning to go next January. I'm still doing my research. Just wonder have you got your eyes done? Do you mind yo share some experience? ☺️☺️


----------



## M1sstrangle

Daffodileifa said:


> Hi there
> 
> So I will be going probably in Sept for revision des. Could anyone with the same experience share their experience and gave me some opinion?
> 
> So I had done non incision double eyelid and result is great (its not a botched jobs) but recently one of my eyelid seemed to come undone and the crease lowered and the eyelid line looked like its fading. I am thinking about going for incision des this time for a more permanent result, anyone had a recommendation? I just hope the doctor follow my non incision eyelid line so there would not be too much changes, is it possible to get the same (or close enough) eyelid like when I do non incision? I am also considering epi but still not sure since many mixed views about epi.
> 
> Thank you





Daffodileifa said:


> Hi there
> 
> So I will be going probably in Sept for revision des. Could anyone with the same experience share their experience and gave me some opinion?
> 
> So I had done non incision double eyelid and result is great (its not a botched jobs) but recently one of my eyelid seemed to come undone and the crease lowered and the eyelid line looked like its fading. I am thinking about going for incision des this time for a more permanent result, anyone had a recommendation? I just hope the doctor follow my non incision eyelid line so there would not be too much changes, is it possible to get the same (or close enough) eyelid like when I do non incision? I am also considering epi but still not sure since many mixed views about epi.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Badeyes123

M1sstrangle said:


> Hi dear,
> My case is extremely similar as you. I'm planning to go next January. I'm still doing my research. Just wonder have you got your eyes done? Do you mind yo share some experience? ☺️☺️


----------



## Badeyes123

M1sstrangle said:


> Hi dear,
> My case is extremely similar as you. I'm planning to go next January. I'm still doing my research. Just wonder have you got your eyes done? Do you mind yo share some experience? ☺️☺️


Hi M1sstrangle - are you still planning on going to Korea in January? I am too, so please PM me if you want to get in contact!


----------



## guccini

hi all, i’ve got extremely similar experience. 
i did micro incisional + epicanthoplasty in 2012 and all was great till 2016 when it started getting droopy and one of my crease started to fade. 
so in 2018 i went back to get a revision done but was advised to do a non incisional + another round of epicanthoplasty . the healing and result for both was great and i got both done at teuim.
but fast forward to 2019 november my parallel fold dropped so much it’s no longer parallel )): 
has anyone ever gone for a 2nd revision here before? 
and i’m really contemplating doing full incision but there are so many people who seem to have perpetual puffy eyes):


----------



## sleepy_jean

Hi all, it’s been almost 2 years since my revisions surgery with Dr Kang at IOU and I’m disappointed to say that after being very happy with the initial results my old high crease is starting to come back at the inner corner of my eyes. This has started to cause swelling/sausage look effect in my eyelids again and the shape is starting to revert back to my old crease (too round and unnatural looking). Has anyone had this problem with revision surgery or successfully had a 3rd revision done?
I’m worried about excess scarring or the same thing happening again if I get my eyelids revised again


----------



## M1sstrangle

Hi @Badeyes123 
I booked my ticket. I'll arrive on the 20th Dec..How abt you? When are you going? Let keep in touch


----------



## Badeyes123

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi all, it’s been almost 2 years since my revisions surgery with Dr Kang at IOU and I’m disappointed to say that after being very happy with the initial results my old high crease is starting to come back at the inner corner of my eyes. This has started to cause swelling/sausage look effect in my eyelids again and the shape is starting to revert back to my old crease (too round and unnatural looking). Has anyone had this problem with revision surgery or successfully had a 3rd revision done?
> I’m worried about excess scarring or the same thing happening again if I get my eyelids revised again


Hi sleepy_jean, would love to hear more about your experience as I have a consultation with Dr Kang next month! I PMed you


----------



## Badeyes123

M1sstrangle said:


> Hi @Badeyes123
> I booked my ticket. I'll arrive on the 20th Dec..How abt you? When are you going? Let keep in touch


Just PMed you! I’m going next month too!


----------



## sleepy_jean

Hi all I’m considering getting double eyelid revision done at MVP. Does anyone know why Dr Seo comes recommended on this forum when their website states that it’s Dr Huon who specialises in revision surgery? Also does anyone know if they use the excisional or non-excisional method for lowering creases?


----------



## germxl

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi peachpuff, I'm 8 days post-op and recovery is going well. I was going to wait a few weeks before posting my review of Dr Kang but I might do an initial review now since I've had a few msgs about it.
> 
> I had a consultation with Dr Kwon at Teuim and Dr Kang at IOU. I went with Dr Kang as his consultation wasn't rushed and I felt like he really knew what I wanted. To save on space I'll write the main points below:
> 
> Problem - high crease (7mm), sausage eyes, round parallel crease instead of tapered, deep fixation, asymmetrical eyes, ptosis
> Consultation - 20th Feb. Dr Kang had my previous pics/emails open on his computer when I went in and had a pic of a crease he recommended for me (4.5mm). The pic was spot on what I wanted and I felt like he had taken time to prepare for our meeting. He took the time to address questions, wrote down notes for me to keep and was overall soft spoken but friendly. His English was good enough.
> Surgery - they booked me in for 5pm that day but the previous surgery went late so we didn't start until after 7pm. I was worried Dr Kang would be tired when I saw him drinking coffee beforehand! But he was alert and thorough when doing my markings/surgery. The 'sleep anaesthetic' was very brief and felt like I was in a tunnel full of colours. After that I felt mild discomfort during the surgery but no pain. The whole operation was quick, finished in just over an hour. It was a bit painful afterwards but one dose of paradol was all I needed that night.
> Recovery - I was very bruised and swollen the day after surgery but the swelling went down after a few days. Since having stitches out on the 6th day (meant to be 5th but I didn't realise they were closed Sundays) my bruising and swelling has done down rapidly and I'm very impressed with how my eyes look on day 8. They're definitely healing a lot faster than my first surgery and I think the excellent post-op care they provide at IOU helps (you go in every second day for cleaning, anti-swelling injections, laser therapy and a personal checkup with Dr Kang). They also provide you with a good quality ice mask, eye drops and ointment etc.
> 
> Overall I am very happy with the shape of my eyes - Dr Kang managed to do what other surgeons told me would be difficult, which is bring down the inner corner of my eyes to make them tapered/almond shape again instead of round. I think he was only able to do this because of his non-excisional technique (although he said later he removed a bit of skin as I had some extra). Even with residual swelling I can tell my sausage lids are gone. His stitches were small and neat and I was worried they might scar a little, but the skin is healing amazingly.
> 
> My only concerns post-surgery were the following:
> 1. The extra crease appearing which looked like my old scar. After stitches came out the skin relaxed and this crease has now disappeared and the line is not noticeable. I'm still not sure if it was my old scar or not by Dr Kang was right when he said it would go away with time.
> 2. Unevenness in ptosis. I had bad ptosis in my left eye and mild in my right. Dr Kang recommended fixing the ptosis in both eyes but now it seems like my eyes are healing at uneven rates so it looks like the ptosis is still visible in my left eye but my right eye looks a bit overcorrected when I open my eyes wide (ie. the lid retracts higher than it used to). Dr Kang said it will take time for the ptosis repair to even out and I hope he's right, otherwise I'm going to have one eye open bigger than the other. I can tell there's more swelling in my left eye though, and it's a bit inflamed (it was more painful getting the stitches out in this eye which I'm thinking might have irritated it a bit), so hopefully that's what's causing the worse ptosis. I'll post an update in a few weeks time when my eyes have had more time to settle.
> 
> Sorry for the long review but overall I'm happy with the surgery and would recommend Dr Kang! If the ptosis issue resolves I'll be VERY happy and would highly recommend Dr Kang. Thank you to those who recommended him before so I was able to look him up. I hope my review has been helpful for anyone considering revisional surgery as I know how hard it is to pick the right surgeon!



Hi sleepyjean! I have very similar problems as you and am also seeking revision surgery! My problem is really the uneveness in ptosis in my eyes too. I am wondering if he's able to lower my crease a little to make it look natural and help to correct the ptosis problem too  Do you mind sharing contact? i would love to seek advice as its my first time going to korea to get revision, and possibly considering Dr Kang from IOU


----------



## sleepy_jean

Rouuuu said:


> Hi sleepyjean! I have very similar problems as you and am also seeking revision surgery! My problem is really the uneveness in ptosis in my eyes too. I am wondering if he's able to lower my crease a little to make it look natural and help to correct the ptosis problem too  Do you mind sharing contact? i would love to seek advice as its my first time going to korea to get revision, and possibly considering Dr Kang from IOU


Hi PM me with your kakao ID and I’ll add you


----------



## mellowtt

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi all I’m considering getting double eyelid revision done at MVP. Does anyone know why Dr Seo comes recommended on this forum when their website states that it’s Dr Huon who specialises in revision surgery? Also does anyone know if they use the excisional or non-excisional method for lowering creases?



People seem to forget apparently some 20 year old died in MVP after rhino.  Not sure if it’s real but it was on the news. On other forums they say it’s MVP. But I am reconsidering MVP now after finding this out. Kinda scary, also the nurse was laughing ?


----------



## Janelle9

Sure it's real. I went many hospital in Korea, I asked them, everyone know about it. People stubborn still going there, however at last they not not satisfied with the results lol. Signal come out still want to go, salute.


----------



## triggerhappy

I’m about to do this revision for my eyelid too. Is there any of you did it st View? They have no accidents in 16 years. I’m deciding between View n Banobagi but i saw a good review at VIP too. 

How about dr. Kwon at Teuim?


----------



## Janelle9

Dear all, do visit the hospital in your list, and ask them to show you their before and after photos, they have a file, related surgeries performed by mentioned surgeon there, stated if not just ask who's the surgeon. My friend went few, consultation and see their file with hard copy photos, and choose the hospital and surgeon that she prefer, the result that match what she wants, once confirmed which to go, do remember to remind the surgeon clearly again what you want, before you surgery, on surgery day. We don't see reviews, we find out the truth, and what we want, everyone is different, be unique.


----------



## Pudgey

Trinity0010 said:


> Hope it goes well for you! I'm going in November and I'm feeling uncertain as to how much I should lower. I've a high parallel from my primary DES too and I'm definitely changing it to a low tapered one


Hi trinity, i was wondering where you had your primary? Was it incisional? I originally had high parallel crease and surgeon made it small and tapered.


----------



## rooky

Jinblob23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all Thank you so much for your update, its hard to find people who update their result after surgeries and it really helps.
> 
> I my self still looking for a doctor to fix my ptosis, sausage lids and scarring.
> 
> Considering mvp, jw and Iou.
> This is going to be my third revisions.
> Cant afford to fail again :c
> 
> Please do update after 6 months, will be appreciate it c:


Hi Jinblob23,  Did you complete your surgery.  I have a very similar situation as yours, and am going for my 3rd as well.  Who did you ended up with? Di you like it?  Would you share your pictures?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## lalia2

Guys please help me. I am looking for revision des. My eyes are puffy and even and can’t fully open. When I close my eyes there is a deep deep scar. I did my surgery 1.5 years ago at Bangkok. I am really depress and I really don’t know what to do.


----------



## Jinblob23

lalia2 said:


> Guys please help me. I am looking for revision des. My eyes are puffy and even and can’t fully open. When I close my eyes there is a deep deep scar. I did my surgery 1.5 years ago at Bangkok. I am really depress and I really don’t know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722154
> View attachment 4722156



Hi,
I understand first hand how difficult getting a revisions is.
I my self still looking for the right clinic this time. Just don't lose hope

Do u have any clinic in mind?
My lists are currently:
View
Shienseung
MVP ( not sure about them after the death incident)


----------



## lalia2

Jinblob23 said:


> Hi,
> I understand first hand how difficult getting a revisions is.
> I my self still looking for the right clinic this time. Just don't lose hope
> 
> Do u have any clinic in mind?
> My lists are currently:
> View
> Shienseung
> MVP ( not sure about them after the death incident)


Hi I am considering Dream plastic surgery with dr yoo won jae since he is specialist at incision des. But I don’t see any review or pics about dr yoo. I remove dream from my list after consulting them with online consultation. If I fully open my eyes are eyelashes are turning upward (unnaturally) and view said that eyelashes would normally turn up after des. A women did her revision des at view and she post a pic ( here in forum ). When you look carefully at her eyes, her eyelashes are turning really upward. I have already sent Dream my pic and still hasn’t reply yet . I haven’t consult with other clinic


----------



## Jinblob23

lalia2 said:


> Hi I am considering Dream plastic surgery with dr yoo won jae since he is specialist at incision des. But I don’t see any review or pics about dr yoo. I remove dream from my list after consulting them with online consultation. If I fully open my eyes are eyelashes are turning upward (unnaturally) and view said that eyelashes would normally turn up after des. A women did her revision des at view and she post a pic ( here in forum ). When you look carefully at her eyes, her eyelashes are turning really upward. I have already sent Dream my pic and still hasn’t reply yet . I haven’t consult with other clinic




You should look for specialist in revision that focuses on your eyes type cases.
Do you have the link for the girl that did her eyes revision in View? I have been looking for eye revision review for View, BUT
it is difficult, most of them are sponsored =(


----------



## lalia2

Jinblob23 said:


> You should look for specialist in revision that focuses on your eyes type cases.
> Do you have the link for the girl that did her eyes revision in View? I have been looking for eye revision review for View, BUT
> it is difficult, most of them are sponsored =(


yes i dont see the b & a pics or review of dr yoo so i am putting jw in my list. Their b&a pics of revision are great. are you planning to do revision or primary des?


----------



## Jinblob23

lalia2 said:


> yes i dont see the b & a pics or review of dr yoo so i am putting jw in my list. Their b&a pics of revision are great. are you planning to do revision or primary des?



I am planning to do double eyelid revision.

Again, I dont think you should based your decision on their website before and after.
There are 2 girls I know that arent happy with their revisions from JW, can't remember which Dr though.


----------



## lalia2

Th


Jinblob23 said:


> I am planning to do double eyelid revision.
> 
> Again, I dont think you should based your decision on their website before and after.
> There are 2 girls I know that arent happy with their revisions from JW, can't remember which Dr though.


Thanks for informing. Are you planning to lower the crease or smth. After reading a review that she/he is not satisfied with her revision des at Dream. I decided to remove Dream from my list. I am planning to do revision next year so I will continue researching. Thanks


----------



## thuongle

Hello there!

I'm Thuong Le. I'm planning to go to Korea this July for my eyes and nose's plastic surgery. I've been done a lot of research and had online consultant with some clinics. Up till now, Dream is my first choice. As for my eyes, I got a recommendation from Dr. Yoo Anna to do non-incisional double eyelid as wellas ptosis correction, and fat removal on my eyelids. For my nose, I got a recommendation from Dr. Hong to make my nose a little longer and raise the tip with ear and rib cartilage.

For the eyes, the price is 4,800,000 KRW. For the nose, it is 7,700,000 KRW, and the tutor is 2,300,000 KRW so a total of 10,000,000 KRW. I know this clinic has a good reputation and well known by the locals. However, this is the highest price I've got compared to other clinics.

The online consultant told me right now they are offering a lot of discounts and they can give up to 30%. However, I told them my trip is in July and asked her will the discount last till then. She said if I put a deposit of 50% of the surgery fee, they can give me the same discount of 30%. I don't want to make deposit before I meet their doctors but do you guys think it's worth it? I asked her how long it takes to the surgery day if things go well after I meet the doctors, and she said they can't guarantee the surgery day because once the Corona situation gets better, there will be a lot more patients. I will come to Korea by myself and probably will stay there in 14 days. I'm afraid if I don't book the surgery day before I came there, I won't have enough time.

Could you guys please give me some advice? Thank you so much for your time!!!


----------



## mrs.sunshine2020

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi PM me with your kakao ID and I’ll add you


Hello, my right eye sounds very similar to yours before revision (my left eye has different problems). I am also looking for revision surgery and would love to connect on kakao if you don’t mind! I am also interested in hearing how your eyes are doing now after the revision.


----------



## mrs.sunshine2020

Jinblob23 said:


> Nice, glad ur revision went well.
> 
> I went to shinseung last time, however i wasnt liking the consultation there ;( it feels very unclear that time.
> 
> Still looking for a clinic to do my revision, did mine at April 31 last time and not happy ;,(. This is going to be my third revision. Hope i find the right clinic this time....


Hi, did you find a place to get your 3rd revision? I am looking to get revision surgery. Thanks!


----------



## sleepy_jean

mrs.sunshine2020 said:


> Hello, my right eye sounds very similar to yours before revision (my left eye has different problems). I am also looking for revision surgery and would love to connect on kakao if you don’t mind! I am also interested in hearing how your eyes are doing now after the revision.



hi sorry just saw this, my kakao is sleepyjean. Feel free to add me


----------



## haze1997

Hello all, I wanted to have my ptosis surgery in Korea last year December but I chicken-ed out. Still wavering till today. Best advice to you guys out there who wants any surgery one: RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH. Really make sure this is what you want. Im still doing my research and I saw this ptosis webinar happening this Friday (5thJun2020) 6pm. Thought I shared it with you guys.

you can register here.
https://zoom.us/webinar/register/5115910798977/WN_C5LKLlcGQMefQf98YRHHCg


----------



## Purplestars

Hi everyone, 

I’m looking for my 3rd revision. And with the current situation now, unable to go over to Korea. So I’m taking this time to research more because my case is not easy. And I need a very skilled revision doctor.
- High crease, sausage (Both diff height)
- Uneven Incisions 
- Overcorrected Ptosis one eye, other eye Ptosis 
- Not enough skin for excision method  to lower crease 
I did a few online consults but not very promising because of my difficult case. So if anyone in similar situation or know of any really good revision eye doctor pls contact me. Thank u! Also I am planning to go once things ease up so if anyone is planning to go too we could link up. Pls PM me, and if more people is interested I could form a group on kakao.


----------



## sleepy_jean

Purplestars said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m looking for my 3rd revision. And with the current situation now, unable to go over to Korea. So I’m taking this time to research more because my case is not easy. And I need a very skilled revision doctor.
> - High crease, sausage (Both diff height)
> - Uneven Incisions
> - Overcorrected Ptosis one eye, other eye Ptosis
> - Not enough skin for excision method  to lower crease
> I did a few online consults but not very promising because of my difficult case. So if anyone in similar situation or know of any really good revision eye doctor pls contact me. Thank u! Also I am planning to go once things ease up so if anyone is planning to go too we could link up. Pls PM me, and if more people is interested I could form a group on kakao.



Where did you get your second revision done? There’s a revision DES group on kakao, I’m not sure how to add you to it but someone else here might know.


----------



## Kimmiko8

sleepy_jean said:


> Where did you get your second revision done? There’s a revision DES group on kakao, I’m not sure how to add you to it but someone else here might know.



Hi @sleepy_jean could I also be added to the revision DES group on kakao as I am also looking into getting my first revision done as my eyelid crease is too high and sausage like. Thank you


----------



## Man Yuk

KattyM0601 said:


> Omg sorry to hear about your experience. Hope you would find a suitable doctor soon for the revision. I originally planned to book a consultation with MH. Now take back the idea ><





tingzrx said:


> My before and after...
> Did incisional double eyelid + epicanthoplasty locally in SG dec 2018.
> Mine was revision blepharoplasty because first time blepharoplasty left me with a deep incisional scar on both eyelids, and the folds were gone.
> 
> Thus in the revision blepharoplasty, doctor created a fold to hide my old scars so my old scars are not noticeable anymore with my new double eyelid. So i can't choose how high or low I want my crease to be, But nonetheless the crease is exactly what I want. I only asked for deeper and longer crease which he assured me he had done so for me.
> 
> I'm so happy with my results and the doctor is extremely understanding and listen to his patients. The post op care he provides is top notch, one of the best doctor I've come across in terms of attitude and professionalism! After surgery, doctor was there for me before I was discharged, reassuring me everything was well.
> 
> Before the surgery, I had thought to go Korea for my double eyelid too like everyone else. The reason I decided to go with this SG doctor is because I knew I would be safe in his hands. I had done another surgery with him prior to blepharoplasty which unfortunately had an infection (not his fault). His team responded immediately when I messaged, and doctor personally came down in an hour time (even though it was a Sunday and he was off duty) to address my infection and changed my wound. I still remembered his words were "I just don't want to have any regrets later on." From then on, doctor and his team followed up with me daily in his clinic until my infection was clear. Hence thats the reason I took a leap of faith and did my double eyelid with him because I realised how important it is to be able to find your doctor should there be any complications post op.
> 
> So if you gals wanna did in Korea, please be careful since there are always so many horror stories of surgeries gone wrong and doctors not taking responsibility blah blah. I feel Korea is not necessarily cheaper after taking in the flight, accommodation and other unnecessary procedures that you may get coaxed into doing. Plus most of the times, these doctors are seeing too many patients in a day and unlikely to be able to fully commit to you. What if you suffer from complications too and you still need to travel all the way back to Korea? SG has good doctors too!





tingzrx said:


> My before and after...
> Did incisional double eyelid + epicanthoplasty locally in SG dec 2018.
> Mine was revision blepharoplasty because first time blepharoplasty left me with a deep incisional scar on both eyelids, and the folds were gone.
> 
> Thus in the revision blepharoplasty, doctor created a fold to hide my old scars so my old scars are not noticeable anymore with my new double eyelid. So i can't choose how high or low I want my crease to be, But nonetheless the crease is exactly what I want. I only asked for deeper and longer crease which he assured me he had done so for me.
> 
> I'm so happy with my results and the doctor is extremely understanding and listen to his patients. The post op care he provides is top notch, one of the best doctor I've come across in terms of attitude and professionalism! After surgery, doctor was there for me before I was discharged, reassuring me everything was well.
> 
> Before the surgery, I had thought to go Korea for my double eyelid too like everyone else. The reason I decided to go with this SG doctor is because I knew I would be safe in his hands. I had done another surgery with him prior to blepharoplasty which unfortunately had an infection (not his fault). His team responded immediately when I messaged, and doctor personally came down in an hour time (even though it was a Sunday and he was off duty) to address my infection and changed my wound. I still remembered his words were "I just don't want to have any regrets later on." From then on, doctor and his team followed up with me daily in his clinic until my infection was clear. Hence thats the reason I took a leap of faith and did my double eyelid with him because I realised how important it is to be able to find your doctor should there be any complications post op.
> 
> So if you gals wanna did in Korea, please be careful since there are always so many horror stories of surgeries gone wrong and doctors not taking responsibility blah blah. I feel Korea is not necessarily cheaper after taking in the flight, accommodation and other unnecessary procedures that you may get coaxed into doing. Plus most of the times, these doctors are seeing too many patients in a day and unlikely to be able to fully commit to you. What if you suffer from complications too and you still need to travel all the way back to Korea? SG has good doctors too!


Hi Ting, can you pls share the doc that did your eyes in Singapore? How can I private pm you? Thank you so much


----------



## SilentPlastic

Hi..im looking to do eyelid revision too. Seems like Dr Kang from Iou is good in lowering the eyelid.
Problem is my eyelid is not sausagey, not much fats /skin, very rounded and I did ptosis before. 

Anyone did surgery with dr kang before can share with me..can the eye shape change back to a normal asian look like longer lower tapered look instead of looking rounded too? 

Based on the before after.. Seems like most of them are lowering down the upper fold down to match the lower fold eyelid..


----------



## girl7037

Hello! I am currently looking for a double eyelid revision to lower my crease. My crease is way too high and makes my eyes look really tired and swollen all the time. The doctor didn't remove any fat and only 2 mm of skin so all I need is to lower the crease, but I'm having a hard time finding a suitable doctor to do the job. I'm considering Dr. Kang from IOU, I emailed him a few days ago and he says he'll be able to do it, however I've read some negative reviews about him on here, I'm not sure how credible he is. I also found a couple US surgeons that seem like they'd be able to do the job but I'm skeptical. If anyone has any experience with revision surgery for lowering creases, or if you're looking for revision, please PM me


----------



## SilentPlastic

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi all, it’s been almost 2 years since my revisions surgery with Dr Kang at IOU and I’m disappointed to say that after being very happy with the initial results my old high crease is starting to come back at the inner corner of my eyes. This has started to cause swelling/sausage look effect in my eyelids again and the shape is starting to revert back to my old crease (too round and unnatural looking). Has anyone had this problem with revision surgery or successfully had a 3rd revision done?
> I’m worried about excess scarring or the same thing happening again if I get my eyelids revised again


Hello r u still around here. May I know more about your situation what do you mean by after lowering down eyelid with dr kang it reverts back to round shape? 
I want to lower down my eyelid that has botched to a western look. 

Hope you are fine now.. 

Pls pm me or if can email me ggliang2@hotmail.com.


----------



## girl7037

SilentPlastic said:


> Hello r u still around here. May I know more about your situation what do you mean by after lowering down eyelid with dr kang it reverts back to round shape?
> I want to lower down my eyelid that has botched to a western look.
> 
> Hope you are fine now..
> 
> Pls pm me or if can email me ggliang2@hotmail.com.



Hi, Im having similar issues. I'm considering Dr. Kang for revision. Can you PM me or email me as well? My email is llchu.2770@gmail.com


----------



## mrslee

Hello guys
i also have same issue, high & deep fold after partial incision surgery 1 month++ ago. Pls kindly update & share ur experience of DES revision in Korea. i read previous posts of some clinics like IOU, Teuim, Secret, BK,.. are good at revision. Has anyone heard of NANA PS? is it recommended? for Korean, pls share locals recommendation... i don't really trust the internet cause of marketing..


----------



## mrslee

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi all, it’s been almost 2 years since my revisions surgery with Dr Kang at IOU and I’m disappointed to say that after being very happy with the initial results my old high crease is starting to come back at the inner corner of my eyes. This has started to cause swelling/sausage look effect in my eyelids again and the shape is starting to revert back to my old crease (too round and unnatural looking). Has anyone had this problem with revision surgery or successfully had a 3rd revision done?
> I’m worried about excess scarring or the same thing happening again if I get my eyelids revised again




Hello.. 
is revisional DES with Dr Kang IOU not recommended? bcs the old line comes back after some time? i heard he charged very expensive price for foreigners. i don't want to regret it. . btw, have u done the 3rd revision? is it a pleasant experience?


----------



## mrslee

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi PM me with your kakao ID and I’ll add you


hi jean
i can't seem to send message through kakao.. my kakaoid is angellee. can i reach you via line or email?


----------



## mrslee

sleepy_jean said:


> hi sorry just saw this, my kakao is sleepyjean. Feel free to add me


can not chat or send messages to new friend, kakao. perhaps line id?


----------



## mrslee

Hi everyone
I am planning to go to Korea in 2022 for double eyelid revision. 
i had sausage eyelid. 
i am looking for friends to go together. 
pls message me if ur interested. 
line: angellee.


----------



## kikkim

sleepy_jean said:


> Hi all, it’s been almost 2 years since my revisions surgery with Dr Kang at IOU and I’m disappointed to say that after being very happy with the initial results my old high crease is starting to come back at the inner corner of my eyes. This has started to cause swelling/sausage look effect in my eyelids again and the shape is starting to revert back to my old crease (too round and unnatural looking). Has anyone had this problem with revision surgery or successfully had a 3rd revision done?
> I’m worried about excess scarring or the same thing happening again if I get my eyelids revised again


Hi, I'm having a similar problem, where my eyelid started folding over the the incision after a month from my surgery. I'd love to PM you and ask for more info as I'm interested in getting a revision around May next year.


----------



## alice lee

angellee said:


> Hello guys
> i also have same issue, high & deep fold after partial incision surgery 1 month++ ago. Pls kindly update & share ur experience of DES revision in Korea. i read previous posts of some clinics like IOU, Teuim, Secret, BK,.. are good at revision. Has anyone heard of NANA PS? is it recommended? for Korean, pls share locals recommendation... i don't really trust the internet cause of marketing..


I Went to Teuim for revision eye surgery in 2019 and the result was bad. You can see the result picture from my site - I put it together for education purpose and also to show doctors who may be able to correct what he did. Dr. Kwon Bong Sik is not the expert he made himself to be - he is actually really bad at what he does


----------



## isadeyes

@alice lee Could you share your site? I would love to see it and follow. 
I am 6 months post op and seeking revision surgery and it's been a lot trying to navigate where to go and who to see. I'd love to follow your journey as I am only beginning mine.


----------



## libertysky

@alice lee I'd like to see as well. I heard good things from Teium but didn't consider him because his consultation reply was curt, generic, and the most expensive quote.


----------



## alice lee

libertysky said:


> @alice lee I'd like to see as well. I heard good things from Teium but didn't consider him because his consultation reply was curt, generic, and the most expensive quote.


You are very smart not to go with him. I am very glad you didn't. Yes he is very arrogant. And if one is going to be this arrogant, at least have some result to back it up. 
I tried putting the link here but it doesnt seem to work - may be this forum is careful about links. May be Send me a private message so I can forward link

I am looking into other countries and techniques for eye surgery. I heard PDO threads is a non- invasive way to correct eye shape tho it is not permanent. I will write a blog on my site once I tried it.


----------



## alice lee

alice lee said:


> You are very smart not to go to Teuim. I am very glad you didn't. Yes he is very arrogant. And if one is going to be this arrogant, at least have some result to back it up.
> I attached link here - hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The So-Called "Best Eye Surgeon" in South Korea made my eyes SMALLER - CASE of Teuim Kwon Bong Sik - My Beauty Blog
> 
> 
> South Korea Plastic surgery is often shown glossy marketing. But the reality is far from the glittery pictures shown. This article provides an insight into the work of Dr. Kwon Bong Sik, a supposedly an eyes specialist with years of experience. The result of Dr. Kwon, far from desirable, only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my-beauty-blog.site123.me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking into other countries and techniques for eye surgery. I heard PDO threads is a non- invasive way to correct eye shape tho it is not permanent. I will write a blog on my site once I tried it.


----------



## isadeyes

I just saw your link and I just want to say I am so sorry this has happened to you. Thank you for your warning. I have noted it in my research notes. It's been so hard trying to navigate the internet and hearing different words, especially from the States. It's been stressful to say the least. I think my profile is still limited and I cannot send private messages, but I'd love to connect with you and see if you're ever able to find other non invasive ways to help correct the shape of your eyes. I have also been looking into options, including those kinds of cat eye lifts in hopes to make my eyes well less round and more almond shape as they previously were. As of now, I am still interested in lowering my crease so anything temporary might not work for me, especially as I am still seeking revision options, but I'd still love to follow your journey and hear your story.


----------



## alice lee

isadeyes said:


> I just saw your link and I just want to say I am so sorry this has happened to you. Thank you for your warning. I have noted it in my research notes. It's been so hard trying to navigate the internet and hearing different words, especially from the States. It's been stressful to say the least. I think my profile is still limited and I cannot send private messages, but I'd love to connect with you and see if you're ever able to find other non invasive ways to help correct the shape of your eyes. I have also been looking into options, including those kinds of cat eye lifts in hopes to make my eyes well less round and more almond shape as they previously were. As of now, I am still interested in lowering my crease so anything temporary might not work for me, especially as I am still seeking revision options, but I'd still love to follow your journey and hear your story.


Thank you for the kind words. Yes I agree the internet doesn't help. I m trying to start an Instagram account but compiling photos  is a lot of work. I will keep everyone posted when it starts. I went to Lux Injectable recently for PDO but the result is minimal - her skills is so-so and so expensive it's a rip off. It's almost been a month so I will be posting the result soon. But there is one place in London does really amazing PDO  work. I couldn't go and try it out last year because of the pandemic. I will try that place soon. Cat eyes wise I did some research and got a some leads. But I want to call some clinic first and find out more before writing or planning a trip there consult the possibility of fixing my eyes.


----------



## germxl

Hello! Does anyone have experience with eyelid lowering, where another incision line is made below the original line, and the previous adhesion is released? I have just done my revision recently and the old line is not completely gone yet, i worry that there is multiple creases and the scars being obvious. Fat grafting to the upper eyelid was used to help to prevent the old fold from reattaching (I think). Another problem is that the eyelid is very low for my liking, almost hooded.
Does anyone know what would be the complication of undergoing another surgery to increase the eyelid height just slightly, but still below the original line? Would this cause quadruple folds? This would be my third revision. :')

If anyone has any info with regards this and would like to connect, my kakaotalk id is: germxl 
Thank you!


----------



## alice lee

Korea has the worst doctors in my experience. They are all tards


----------



## alice lee

libertysky said:


> @alice lee I'd like to see as well. I heard good things from Teium but didn't consider him because his consultation reply was curt, generic, and the most expensive quote.


I already posted a review on real self 
search realself.com for kwon bong sik and hit the review button - the second review has post surgery photo to show how bad it was.


----------



## admeliora

tingzrx said:


> My before and after...
> Did incisional double eyelid + epicanthoplasty locally in SG dec 2018.
> Mine was revision blepharoplasty because first time blepharoplasty left me with a deep incisional scar on both eyelids, and the folds were gone.
> 
> Thus in the revision blepharoplasty, doctor created a fold to hide my old scars so my old scars are not noticeable anymore with my new double eyelid. So i can't choose how high or low I want my crease to be, But nonetheless the crease is exactly what I want. I only asked for deeper and longer crease which he assured me he had done so for me.
> 
> I'm so happy with my results and the doctor is extremely understanding and listen to his patients. The post op care he provides is top notch, one of the best doctor I've come across in terms of attitude and professionalism! After surgery, doctor was there for me before I was discharged, reassuring me everything was well.
> 
> Before the surgery, I had thought to go Korea for my double eyelid too like everyone else. The reason I decided to go with this SG doctor is because I knew I would be safe in his hands. I had done another surgery with him prior to blepharoplasty which unfortunately had an infection (not his fault). His team responded immediately when I messaged, and doctor personally came down in an hour time (even though it was a Sunday and he was off duty) to address my infection and changed my wound. I still remembered his words were "I just don't want to have any regrets later on." From then on, doctor and his team followed up with me daily in his clinic until my infection was clear. Hence thats the reason I took a leap of faith and did my double eyelid with him because I realised how important it is to be able to find your doctor should there be any complications post op.
> 
> So if you gals wanna did in Korea, please be careful since there are always so many horror stories of surgeries gone wrong and doctors not taking responsibility blah blah. I feel Korea is not necessarily cheaper after taking in the flight, accommodation and other unnecessary procedures that you may get coaxed into doing. Plus most of the times, these doctors are seeing too many patients in a day and unlikely to be able to fully commit to you. What if you suffer from complications too and you still need to travel all the way back to Korea? SG has good doctors too!


Hey! I know this is from a while ago, but could you please only pm me the doctor and the clinic you went to?? I'm also from Singapore! Thank you!


----------



## sexy legs

Hi all:
It breaks my heart to read about your painful experience with eyes since it is the window to your soul and affects your appearance dramatically.

I've been living in Seoul for the past 5 years and have lots of insights from Korean's perspective. So just wanted to let you know of a local doctor here in Seoul who does not advertise but is excellent with revisions. Most of his patients are Koreans and his patients find him thru word of mouth.

I recommended him to several of my friends in the U.S. and they are all super happy. He's great with eyes/nose revisions, facelift, fat injections.

I've also had a few procedures done and see him regularly for skin maintenance. Give him my name and tell him u are my friend. He might give you a discount. He has done that for all my friends. My name is Yuna. 

Good luck to you and please keep me updated. buddycomet100@yahoo.com



			http://www.gkbeauty.co.kr


----------



## mrslee

germxl said:


> Hello! Does anyone have experience with eyelid lowering, where another incision line is made below the original line, and the previous adhesion is released? I have just done my revision recently and the old line is not completely gone yet, i worry that there is multiple creases and the scars being obvious. Fat grafting to the upper eyelid was used to help to prevent the old fold from reattaching (I think). Another problem is that the eyelid is very low for my liking, almost hooded.
> Does anyone know what would be the complication of undergoing another surgery to increase the eyelid height just slightly, but still below the original line? Would this cause quadruple folds? This would be my third revision. :')
> 
> If anyone has any info with regards this and would like to connect, my kakaotalk id is: germxl
> Thank you!


i sent u pm on kkao.


----------



## mrslee

germxl said:


> Hello! Does anyone have experience with eyelid lowering, where another incision line is made below the original line, and the previous adhesion is released? I have just done my revision recently and the old line is not completely gone yet, i worry that there is multiple creases and the scars being obvious. Fat grafting to the upper eyelid was used to help to prevent the old fold from reattaching (I think). Another problem is that the eyelid is very low for my liking, almost hooded.
> Does anyone know what would be the complication of undergoing another surgery to increase the eyelid height just slightly, but still below the original line? Would this cause quadruple folds? This would be my third revision. :')
> 
> If anyone has any info with regards this and would like to connect, my kakaotalk id is: germxl
> Thank you!


please share ur previous revision experience! i want to lower my eyelid ...


----------



## calvintjok

sexy legs said:


> Hi all:
> It breaks my heart to read about your painful experience with eyes since it is the window to your soul and affects your appearance dramatically.
> 
> I've been living in Seoul for the past 5 years and have lots of insights from Korean's perspective. So just wanted to let you know of a local doctor here in Seoul who does not advertise but is excellent with revisions. Most of his patients are Koreans and his patients find him thru word of mouth.
> 
> I recommended him to several of my friends in the U.S. and they are all super happy. He's great with eyes/nose revisions, facelift, fat injections.
> 
> I've also had a few procedures done and see him regularly for skin maintenance. Give him my name and tell him u are my friend. He might give you a discount. He has done that for all my friends. My name is Yuna.
> 
> Good luck to you and please keep me updated. buddycomet100@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gkbeauty.co.kr


Hi, whats the doctors name and info? Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cheesecake007

Gorme said:


> Om
> 
> OMG @Jinblob23 same case but mine a lot worse
> Dr MH from SG botched my eyelid so much in 2007. I got asymmetrical, sausage like lids, severe ptosis on my left eye, overcorrected ptosis on my right eye and hideous scar. So I got one sleppy looked eye and one surprised eye, can you imagine?
> 
> So far eye specialist at Uvom, Girin, Idea and 1 other place (not famous for eye actually, only asked because I also inquiried other procedure which that clinic is famous for) said they cannot improve my eyes and suggested me to go somewhere else. JW, View, MVP, Namu and Ive said they need to see me in person.
> 
> In 2009 I went to BK for revision, but dr Kim only operated on my left eye, he said my right eye is a lost case, but he only told me this after the surgery was done. His work on my left eye is also so-so, not worthy 5000usd he charged me.
> 
> This past 10 years I've been wanting another revision and been researching dilligently but still feel so lost.
> 
> Out of all the clinic I have inquired only Dream surgeon can pinpoint my problem and said he will fix it but since there is little review of eye revision at Dream I'm still very much lost.
> 
> I plan to go to SK June this year but still dont know where to go.
> Any suggestion which surgeon is good for revision des?
> TIA


Hello Gorme, 
I am considering booking suture eyelid procedure with Dr MH and after reading your post I'm really worried. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much other better options in SG either..... Would you mind telling me a bit more about your surgery results? the sausage lids are what I'm trying to avoid the most, and I really want to know how significant that risk is. What was the cause of your sausage lids and ptosis on one eye? Did you opt for incisional or suture? Did you do ptosis correction as well?

I would be really grateful if you could reply here or email me to chat further at lolaruoxi@gmail.com. Thank you so much and best of luck with your revision!!!


----------



## cheesecake007

Jinblob23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all Thank you so much for your update, its hard to find people who update their result after surgeries and it really helps.
> 
> I my self still looking for a doctor to fix my ptosis, sausage lids and scarring.
> 
> Considering mvp, jw and Iou.
> This is going to be my third revisions.
> Cant afford to fail again :c
> 
> Please do update after 6 months, will be appreciate it c:


Hello Jin,
I saw your other posts and read that your revisions didn't fully correct the sausage lids and ptosis. It sounds really stressful and I hope  you see your desired results with your future procedures 

I am considering booking suture eyelid procedure with Dr MH and after reading your post I'm really having doubts. Do you mind disclosing more details? What was the cause of your sausage lids and ptosis? Did you opt for incisional or suture? Did you do ptosis correction as well? Sausage lids are what i'm most scared of and doing revision is not an option for me so if I decide to it I'm really hoping satisfactory results can be achieved the first time round. 

I would be really grateful if you could reply here or email me to chat further at lolaruoxi@gmail.com. Thank you so much and best of luck with your other procedures!!!


----------



## cheesecake007

Wayne83 said:


> Jinblob do u have any hp chat app.. we can discuss I also need revision... mine was done by dr Huang ... can tell u more


Hello Wayne, 
Would you be willing to share more details about your eyelid procedures with Dr Mh? Did you end up with sausage lids? I am considering booking with him for my procedure, but is now having doubts and concerns. He seemed knowledgeable during the consultation but i'm seeing some bad reviews online especially for double eyelids. Super scared. Would love to hear back from you. My email is lolaruoxi@gmail.com Best of luck for your revisions!


----------



## libertysky

germxl said:


> Hello! Does anyone have experience with eyelid lowering, where another incision line is made below the original line, and the previous adhesion is released? I have just done my revision recently and the old line is not completely gone yet, i worry that there is multiple creases and the scars being obvious. Fat grafting to the upper eyelid was used to help to prevent the old fold from reattaching (I think). Another problem is that the eyelid is very low for my liking, almost hooded.
> Does anyone know what would be the complication of undergoing another surgery to increase the eyelid height just slightly, but still below the original line? Would this cause quadruple folds? This would be my third revision. :')
> 
> If anyone has any info with regards this and would like to connect, my kakaotalk id is: germxl
> Thank you!


Hi,

If your previous incision was relatively recent, the old crease will go away over time. Changing the line again would cause more crease folds. If you just want to increase the eyelid height, and it has been several months, you can simply remove a bit of fat. The doctor could use the same incision line to avoid creating more folds, or if they determine it will fade away quickly, they could cut a different fold. Crease height goes up over time as well as you age.


----------

